# Besoin d'aide pour Free sur Mac ? (Freebox, multiposte, mail...)



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Free.


----------



## MarcMame (8 Février 2006)

Ha, flute, c'est que technique ici alors ? Non parce que moi, j'aimerai bien, si c'était possible sans trop leur demander, que Free cesse de me prelever 30/mois puisque mon abonnement est résilié depuis décembre... Le pire, c'est que chaque nouvelle facture indique bien que la ligne est résiliée.


----------



## Amok (8 Février 2006)

Oui, oui : dans _*ces sujets*_, que du technique !


----------



## MarcMame (8 Février 2006)

Bon, bon, d'accord.... Ceci étant dit, chez Free, quand on veut parler d'un problème de facturation, il faut s'adresser à la technique et non aux commerciaux... Si si, c'est vrai, je les connais bien, je les appele souvent ces temps ci. :hein: 
Alors bon, si on veut faire couleur locale, je suis au bon endroit.


----------



## bebes (12 Février 2006)

je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour le service clientele free


----------



## MarcMame (13 Février 2006)

bebes a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour le service clientele free


Ne prends pas cet air furieux. Détends toi, ça va aller mieux, tu vas voir....


----------



## silverkingz design (6 Mars 2006)

comment fait on pour recevoir ses messages telephoniques via mail en format quicktime?
j'ai unpote qui a reussi a trouvé où cocher l'option, mais moi...je ne trouve pas sur les site de free.
zut!


----------



## MarcMame (7 Mars 2006)

Pour quoi faire ? Je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour ecouter les messages du répondeur directement dans Mail. Tu n'arrives pas à les lire ou tu souhaites les exporter ?


----------



## groumpf (11 Mars 2006)

Salut

j'ai toutes les mises à jour apple possibles sur panther ....


et depuis 2 jours Mail quitte inopinément à chaque tentative de récupération de message sur le serveur de FREE ?????

Je n'ai rien changé de ma config juste avant l'apparition de ce problème !

J'ai dégommé les messages sur le serveur de free via l'accès safari .... et mail ne plante plus jusqu'à la prochaine récupération ..... il semblerait que certains message uniquement fasse planter .... genre MONSTER (site recherche emploi) par exemple ...

quelqu'un a ce problème ?

   

HELP PLEASE !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2006)

le probleme de groumpf ne semble pas lié au serveur mais aux mails et ou l'appli Mail

Depuis quelque temps je vois sur divers forums des gens qui ont ce probleme
Et une des pistes 
 ce sont certains mails au contenu  qui fait foirer Mail ( de facon accidentel ou volontaire)

Et souvent ce n'est pas un des nouveaux messages mais un ancien -déjà recu qui est dans une de tes BAL qui fout la zone

C'est une question qui fut évoquée même ici
Attends je cherche

essaye déjà ces fils là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=19148


----------



## madmojito (13 Mars 2006)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> comment fait on pour recevoir ses messages telephoniques via mail en format quicktime?
> j'ai unpote qui a reussi a trouvé où cocher l'option, mais moi...je ne trouve pas sur les site de free.
> zut!



Je me pose la même question. Personne n'a la réponse ? Il semble que lorsqu'on s'inscrit pour la première fois, l'option est proposée, mais quand on veut y recourir hors de la première inscription, RIEN sur le site ne permet de le faire !


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2006)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Je me pose la même question. Personne n'a la réponse ? Il semble que lorsqu'on s'inscrit pour la première fois, l'option est proposée, mais quand on veut y recourir hors de la première inscription, RIEN sur le site ne permet de le faire !


Il faut aller sur adsl.free.fr et s'identifier dans l'espace abonné. Ensuite, dans l'interface de gestion, cliquer sur le lien "Gestion de la messagerie vocale" dans la partie "GESTION DE MES SERVICES DE TÉLÉPHONIE". Là tu crée une notification de type "fichier son envoyé en attachement" à l'adresse de ton choix.


----------



## madmojito (13 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il faut aller sur adsl.free.fr et s'identifier dans l'espace abonné. Ensuite, dans l'interface de gestion, cliquer sur le lien "Gestion de la messagerie vocale" dans la partie "GESTION DE MES SERVICES DE TÉLÉPHONIE". Là tu crée une notification de type "fichier son envoyé en attachement" à l'adresse de ton choix.



Merci de ta réponse, mais je ne vois pas s'afficher "Gestion de mes services de téléphonie" (cf. PDF joint)


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Mars 2006)

C'est étrange, ta console est bien moins complète que celle que j'ai (photo d'écran).
Tu es bien loggué avec ton compte principal (le numéro de téléphone de ta ligne), tu as bien une Freebox ? Pour ma part je suis en IP/ADSL MAX mais je ne pense pas que cela ait une influence.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2006)

madmojito
tu ne sembles pas etre abonné adsl free 
mais avoir un compte RTC+ pages perso

( En passant
nouveau pb perso
 l'acces à mon compte free fait  à présent planter Shiira mais pas Safari  :mouais:
mais qu'est ce ? )


----------



## madmojito (13 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange, ta console est bien moins complète que celle que j'ai (photo d'écran).
> Tu es bien loggué avec ton compte principal (le numéro de téléphone de ta ligne), tu as bien une Freebox ? Pour ma part je suis en IP/ADSL MAX mais je ne pense pas que cela ait une influence.



Oui c'est INCREDIBLE ! Que je me loggue sur mon compte principal ou secondaire ne change rien, et j'ai bien une Freebox (mais elle est ancienne). Se pourrait-il que le caractère ancien de ma Freebox ait pour conséquence la suppression de toutes ces informations complémentaires ? Ce serait bizarre...


----------



## madmojito (13 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> madmojito
> tu ne sembles pas etre abonné adsl free
> mais avoir un compte RTC+ pages perso
> 
> ...



Si, si c'est bien l'ADSL que j'ai !! Je surfe à très grande vitesse...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2006)

bon, tu sembles victime d'un cafouillage ( moi aussi mais pas le même)
va voir sur  les forums aduf si c'est pas traité
( aduf asso """"indépendante""" de free mais copain de free)

ou sinon  promo special copinage
un bon forum dédié free et indéppendant de free

le forum  
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?

ils manquent un peu de macusers mais très sympas et bons.

eviter freeks , forum qui fut bon mais a chuté.


----------



## da capo (13 Mars 2006)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est INCREDIBLE ! Que je me loggue sur mon compte principal ou secondaire ne change rien, et j'ai bien une Freebox (mais elle est ancienne). Se pourrait-il que le caractère ancien de ma Freebox ait pour conséquence la suppression de toutes ces informations complémentaires ? Ce serait bizarre...


Salut, ton compte principal ou secondaire N'EST PAS le login d'accès à la console client de Free.

Ton login est ton n° de téléphone... et la connexion se fait depuis http://http://subscribe.free.fr/login/

Dès lors tu obtiendras cette console :


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2006)

Bien vu Starmac , 
oui le log freeadsl  c'est celui lié à ton CONTRAT adsl ( qui est géré via  le # de telephone)
c'est le B.A BA


----------



## madmojito (13 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut, ton compte principal ou secondaire N'EST PAS le login d'accès à la console client de Free.
> 
> Ton login est ton n° de téléphone... et la connexion se fait depuis http://http://subscribe.free.fr/login/
> 
> Dès lors tu obtiendras cette console :



Oh suis-je bête !!! :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: 

Merci beaucoup Starmac, tu avais raison ! J'ai pourtant une certaine expérience de l'informatique, mais là vraiment... je suis confus. Heureusement que vous êtes là ! Le service technique de Free a été incapable de me donner la réponse...

Merci !!!


----------



## Faribole (19 Mars 2006)

Bonjour

Je suis sous Tiger, je possède le modèle de FreeBox avant-dernière génération, et je ne parviens pas à obtenir la fonction FreePlayer.

1) J'ai déjà VLC en version 0.8.4. Dois-je néanmoins télécharger la version proposé par Free ?

2) Lorsque je fais le test du "ping", j'obtiens pour réponse : 

Ping a démarré...

PING freeplayer.freebox.fr (xxx.xx.xx.xxx): 56 data bytes (les "x" remplacent des chiffrent)

--- freeplayer.freebox.fr ping statistics ---
1 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss

Bref, ça ne marche pas. Je ne suis pas du tout technicien dans l'âme, hélas, mais je crois que mon problème se situe au niveau de mon Firewall "NetBarrier". Si je dois ouvrir un port avec un numéro particulier, je ne connais pas la procédure à suivre, ni le numéro de port à choisir... Si quelqu'un ayant rencontré le même problème que moi peut m'éclaircir les idées, ça serait très sympa.

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.


----------



## MarcMame (20 Mars 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> je possède le modèle de FreeBox avant-dernière génération


C'est à dire ? La V1, V2, V3 ?
Est ce que ta Freebox affiche l'heure ou non ?


----------



## Faribole (20 Mars 2006)

En fait, non, elle n'affiche pas l'heure, c'est le gros engin qui a la taille d'un magnetoscope, avec ses deux diodes vertes... C'est cuit pour moi ? 

Merci pour la réponse


----------



## da capo (20 Mars 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> En fait, non, elle n'affiche pas l'heure, c'est le gros engin qui a la taille d'un magnetoscope, avec ses deux diodes vertes... C'est cuit pour moi ?
> 
> Merci pour la réponse



Oui, c'est cuit. Seuls les versions 3 et 4 de la freebox peuvent y accéder.


----------



## MarcMame (20 Mars 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> C'est cuit pour moi ?


Archi-cuit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Archi-cuit...



T'es sur ? il n'y a pas un programme d'échange des anciennes FreeBox par les nouvelles ?


----------



## Faribole (20 Mars 2006)

Merde, je me suis fait un film, je croyais que ma Freebox était le modèle V3, celui précédant la V4 actuelle beaucoup plus compacte et en effet avec affichage de l'heure! Mais alors, c'est quoi la V3 ? Elle se présente comment ?

Merci malgrès tout pour vos réponses, snif...


----------



## Faribole (20 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur ? il n'y a pas un programme d'échange des anciennes FreeBox par les nouvelles ?



Oui, il y a un programme, mais pour le moment c'est le gros tafif pour moi car je suis passé en dégroupage total en septembre, et le compte ancienneté est remis à zéro. J'avais pourtant demandé un échange de ma Freebox, par tél et par courrier, mais au tél on m'a dit qu'on verrait (j'ai bien vu, en effet ! des nèfles!) et par courrier, c'est comme si j'avais envoyé ma missive dans le Grand Canyon... Je voulais faire d'une pierre deux coups, la dégroupe et l'échange, mais c'était trop beau, je croyais encore au Père Noël Free à l'époque !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> Merde, je me suis fait un film, je croyais que ma Freebox était le modèle V3, celui précédant la V4 actuelle beaucoup plus compacte et en effet avec affichage de l'heure! Mais alors, c'est quoi la V3 ? Elle se présente comment ?
> 
> Merci malgrès tout pour vos réponses, snif...



Extérieurement, exactement comme la V4. La seule différence, c'st qu'elle ne gère pas l'ADSL 2




			
				Faribole a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y a un programme, mais pour le moment c'est le gros tafif pour moi car je suis passé en dégroupage total en septembre, et le compte ancienneté est remis à zéro. J'avais pourtant demandé un échange de ma Freebox, par tél et par courrier, mais au tél on m'a dit qu'on verrait (j'ai bien vu, en effet ! des nèfles!) et par courrier, c'est comme si j'avais envoyé ma missive dans le Grand Canyon... Je voulais faire d'une pierre deux coups, la dégroupe et l'échange, mais c'était trop beau, je croyais encore au Père Noël Free à l'époque !



Notes, tu perd pas grand chose, parce que sauf gros progrès ces trois ou quatre derniers mois, il merdait un max, le freeplayer, trois films sur quatre qui ne passaient pas ou mal, alors que sur le Mac avec VLC, ils étaient nickel. Ça coûte moins cher de prendre un lecteur de DVD de salon qui passe les Divx, finalement !

NB : Pour le FreePlayer, il faut obligatoirement prendre le VLC fourni par Free, c'est pas le même que le 0.8.4 normal.


----------



## da capo (20 Mars 2006)

La V3 et la V4 se présentent exactement de la même façon, boitier compact avec affichage.
Sinon, quelques différentes techniques à l'intérieur (et dans la connectique il me semble).

Il me semble qu'il y a moyen de migrer mais je te conseillerais d'attendre tant qu'à faire la prochaine version de la Freebox : une version dite HD. Dans quelques mois... 2 à 3 mois pour les plus optimistes (cf coupe du monde de football diffusée en hd)

Un article à ce propos : http://www.freenews.fr/index.php?itemid=3183


----------



## Faribole (20 Mars 2006)

Eh bien merci encore pour toutes ces précieuses précisions, je vais donc attendre la prochaine version, en me disant que je n'ai sans doute pas trop perdu vus les problèmes rencontrés lors des premiers pas de Freeplayer. Ce n'est pas pour regarder la télé dessus, j'ai une télé, mais pour m'en servir de magnétoscope. Au fait, la qualité d'enregistrement est bonne, quand ça marche, of course ? Et le son ? En stéréo ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien merci encore pour toutes ces précieuses précisions, je vais donc attendre la prochaine version, en me disant que je n'ai sans doute pas trop perdu vus les problèmes rencontrés lors des premiers pas de Freeplayer. Ce n'est pas pour regarder la télé dessus, j'ai une télé, mais pour m'en servir de magnétoscope. Au fait, la qualité d'enregistrement est bonne, quand ça marche, of course ? Et le son ? En stéréo ?



Dans ce sens là ? Alors, il y a eu du nouveau depuis que j'ai laissé tomber ! A l'époque, il pouvait balancer un film du Mac sur la télé, par la suite, j'ai oui dire qu'il pouvait balancer un film ou la télé-internet sur tout le réseau dans le cas d'une FreeBox en mode routeur, mais être utilisé comme magnétoscope, là, jamais entendu parler.


----------



## da capo (20 Mars 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, la qualité d'enregistrement est bonne, quand ça marche, of course ? Et le son ? En stéréo ?


En fait, cela dépend de 2 choses :
- le plus important, la qualité de la ligne : si tu captes bien la TV par la Freebox habituellement, alors tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis. Pour ma part, je suis "limite" en qualité tv (des freezes, quelques artefects dus à l'attenuation forte de ma ligne) mais lorsque je regarde sur l'ordi, je subis moins de problèmes.
- la qualité d'enregistrement est plutôt bonne mais c'est toi qui choisis en fait le format : donc on peut aller du pire au meilleur selon le codage choisi et ses différents paramêtres.

Il ne faut pas oublier que le signal reçu a déjà été compressé (mpeg2) donc en appliquant une nouvelle compression, on s'éloigne franchement de la HD


----------



## da capo (20 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> mais être utilisé comme magnétoscope, là, jamais entendu parler.


En fait, il s'agit de récupérer un flux tv sur son ordinateur pour le visualiser avec VLC. Ensuite, en utilisant vlc on peut aussi enregistrer ce flux.
Des développeurs on d'ailleurs codé des syùpathiques interfaces permettant de programmer comme sur un magnétoscope.

Faire une recherche avec "multiposte" pour en savoir plus.


----------



## Faribole (20 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> En fait, cela dépend de 2 choses :
> - le plus important, la qualité de la ligne : si tu captes bien la TV par la Freebox habituellement, alors tu ne devrais pas avoir de soucis. Pour ma part, je suis "limite" en qualité tv (des freezes, quelques artefects dus à l'attenuation forte de ma ligne) mais lorsque je regarde sur l'ordi, je subis moins de problèmes.
> - la qualité d'enregistrement est plutôt bonne mais c'est toi qui choisis en fait le format : donc on peut aller du pire au meilleur selon le codage choisi et ses différents paramêtres.
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que le signal reçu a déjà été compressé (mpeg2) donc en appliquant une nouvelle compression, on s'éloigne franchement de la HD



En fait, je suis à 2100m du concentrateur, mais ça marche bien malgré tout, sauf quelques mini temps d'arrêts sur la chaîne L'Equipe... En passant de l'ADSL à l'ADSL-2, je peux espérer quelle augmentation au niveau du d'ébit ? En ce moment, sur Dégroupe.com, je suis à un peu plus de 6 méga.


----------



## da capo (20 Mars 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je suis à 2100m du concentrateur, mais ça marche bien malgré tout, sauf quelques mini temps d'arrêts sur la chaîne L'Equipe... En passant de l'ADSL à l'ADSL-2, je peux espérer quelle augmentation au niveau du d'ébit ? En ce moment, sur Dégroupe.com, je suis à un peu plus de 6 méga.


Tu ne vas pas gagner grand chose...
En fait, le passage à l'ADSL-2 favorise ceux qui étaient déjà les plus proche de leur NRA.

Mais une image étant plus parlante qu'un long discours :


----------



## Faribole (20 Mars 2006)

Merci starmac, tu es un puits de science ! Bon, je peux espérer gagner un petit méga tout au plus, c'est pas le Pérou et pas ce que je comptais avoir mais c'est déjà ça. Si j'ai toujours la télé avec Freeplayer en sus, ça sera déjà très bien.


----------



## MarcMame (21 Mars 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y a un programme, mais pour le moment c'est le gros tafif pour moi car je suis passé en dégroupage total en septembre, et le compte ancienneté est remis à zéro. Je voulais faire d'une pierre deux coups, la dégroupe et l'échange


Le programme d'échange remet également l'anciènneté à zéro. La demande de dégroupage total et l'échange sont 2 choses différentes. 
Si ton anciènneté est suffisante (2 ans 1/2), tu peux avoir l'un des 2 gratuitement mais pas les 2 ensemble.
Dans ton cas, il aurait fallu ruser : tu aurais du résilier ton abonnement pour te réabonner immédiatement en dégroupage total. Tu aurais eu une nouvelle freebox et n'aurait rien payé d'autre que les frais de renvoi de l'ancienne. Mais c'est trop tard....


----------



## ziboul (31 Mars 2006)

bonjour, 
je crois que je n'ai pas posté au bon endroit alors je tente ici.

je ne parviens pas à faire communiquer mon imac intel avec la carte wifi freebox. Les voyants de la carte sont ok. le mot de passe wep est identique, les fonctions routeur et wifi sont activées. J'ai essayé réseau airport, réseau 802.1x rien n'y fait. J'ai lu quelque part qu'il fallait mettre un $ devant le mot de passe, mais je peu pas le faire (pas hexa). J'ai parfois l'icone airport grisée avec un logo dedans, mais je crois que c'est por ordi à ordi....
je pense suivre la doc free correctement
quelqu'un a-t-il déjà réussi ??

help pleeease :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

Tu as bien paramétré ta carte AirPort sur le même canal que la carte de la FreeBox ?


----------



## ziboul (31 Mars 2006)

ben oui, port 11
 je ne sais plus quoi faire....
je vais tout reprendre dès le début. Se peut-il qu'il y ait un pb d'adresse ip ??

merci


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2006)

le coup du $ et ...des minuscules

 mettre avant tes caracteres de clef un $
C'est ca qui force le mode clef partagée
et taper en minuscules


exemple
 Configuration sur le site de Free : 1CF0F057994E285 2D89F40E1BD / Clef WEP à saisir sur MacOSX : $1cf0f057994e2852d89f40e1bd


----------



## ziboul (1 Avril 2006)

ça y est, ça marche 

effectivement il fallait un $ devant le mot de passe. Mais entre le réseau airport, le réseau 802.1x et le paramétrage je crois que j'avais fait un plat de spaghetti. J'espère que je pourrai le refaire au besoin.
merci encore pour votre aide

ziboul


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2006)

ziboul a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, ça marche
> effectivement il fallait un $ devant le mot de passe. Mais entre le réseau airport, le réseau 802.1x et le paramétrage je crois que j'avais fait un plat de spaghetti. J'espère que je pourrai le refaire au l


surtout que des spaghettis sauce wifi ca vaut pas les spaghettis à la carbonara 

Bien sûr que t'arriveras à refaire les manips au besoin
( noter ca quelque part quand même )


----------



## dale cooper (1 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Free.



voilà,

j'ai une freebox (celle avec les 2 diodes rouges et/ou vertes)
elle marchait plutôt bien
je l'ai branchée sur mon airport express (nouvellement achetée), pour pouvoir partager ma connection sur mon iBook et mon iMac (nouvellement acheté)

résultat: plus de connection possible (seul le diode de droite est vert, le premier reste rouge)
le service technique me dit qu'il vont me réparer cela à distance, cela dit j'hésite, lorsque cela sera e cas dois je à nouveau tenter de brancher mon airport, ou cela serait-il incompatible ?

merci d'avance...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2006)

le fait que les diodes sur ta V2 ( dit " le répondeur soviétique") changent n'est pas causé par tes manips  entre le modem et l'ordi
Mais est un problème entre ta prise adsl et le central FT
rouge à gauche = probleme de DSLAM free

c'est une coincidence


----------



## ziboul (2 Avril 2006)

le mieux est l'ennemi du bien....je m'explique.
comme je jouais sur redorchestra et que ça laggais à mort, je me suis dit que le débit wifi n'était pas suffisant et j'ai tenté un changement de canal. Depuis plus rien. Mon mac intel ne trouve plus le réseau wifi et je ne parviens plus à le reconfigurer. Que faut-il faire dans l'ordre siouplait ?

faut-il créer un réseau airport sur le même canal que wifi ? Si oui faut-il lui attribuer un mot de passe?
faut-il créer un réseau 802.1x par dessus le réseau airport ?
faut-il passer par l'assistant réseau sans n'avoir rien fait avant ?

il y a tellement décrans que je mélange tout (d'ou les spaghettis)

le mode routeur est activé et la prise ethernet me permet de me conneter avec mon pc; les diodes sont vertes. J'ai essayé macstumbler mais à priori pas compatible macintel os x.

Au secours


----------



## ziboul (2 Avril 2006)

petite précision , 
je viens d'installer 2 widget (jiwire et airtrafic control) et ils ne trouvent aucun réseau wifi. Le pb viendrait-il de mon imac intel ??


----------



## CanardBleu (2 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau chez Free et utilise une Freebox v4 en dégroupage totale.
Comment faut-il faire pour brancher et parametrer ma borne Airport Extreme? Faut-il mettre la Freebox en mode router?

Merci!


----------



## ziboul (5 Avril 2006)

bonjour à tous, 

 problème résolu suite à appel applecare.

la procédure était la suivante : 
cocher la ligne "robustesse d'interférence"
apparaît alors le réseau, mais ne pas cliquer sur celui-ci
aller dans "autre..."
choisir son réseau
modifier le systeme de sécurité sans fil et prendre mot de passe wep (si wep choisi)
rentrer le mot de passe précédé de $

et voila 


seul souci, refaire la manip à chaque démarrage ordi

merci pour votre aide et à bientôt


----------



## jef31 (22 Avril 2006)

bonjour a tous le souci que je rencontre avec free :je n arrive pas a avoir multiposte sur mon mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

Tu pourrais expliquer, là, je ne comprend pas bien la question. Que cherches tu à faire exactement, avec quoi (matériel et logiciel,version système, etc ...). Pour pouvoir t'aider, nous avons besoin d'informations !


----------



## jef31 (22 Avril 2006)

j ai un mac g5 17  ox10.4.6 j ai suivi la procedure free multiposte du debut a la fin pas de problemes tout c est telecharger correctement mais quand j ouvre la piste de lecture vlc et que je lui tape l adresse http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u dans ouvrir nouveau fichier toutes les chaines apparaissent 2 secondes et ensuite vlc se ferme et me mes un message d erreur en me dissant que vlc a du fermer innopunement veullier reessayer d ouvrir vlc desoler pour les termes je pratique mac et le reste depuis peu


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

jef31 a dit:
			
		

> j ai un mac g5 17  ox10.4.6 j ai suivi la procedure free multiposte du debut a la fin pas de problemes tout c est telecharger correctement mais quand j ouvre la piste de lecture vlc et que je lui tape l adresse http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u dans ouvrir nouveau fichier toutes les chaines apparaissent 2 secondes et ensuite vlc se ferme et me mes un message d erreur en me dissant que vlc a du fermer innopunement veullier reessayer d ouvrir vlc desoler pour les termes je pratique mac et le reste depuis peu



OK, pour VLC, tu utilise bien la version fournie avec le kit "FreePlayer", pas la version "normale" ? Parce que bien qu'elles portent le même N° de version, celle de Free est spécialement adaptée (et ne fonctionne d'ailleurs pas pour simplement regarder une vidéo sur le Mac).


----------



## ntx (22 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> OK, pour VLC, tu utilise bien la version fournie avec le kit "FreePlayer", pas la version "normale" ? Parce que bien qu'elles portent le même N° de version, celle de Free est spécialement adaptée (et ne fonctionne d'ailleurs pas pour simplement regarder une vidéo sur le Mac).


Ca marche très bien avec la 0.8.4 standard  Pas besoin d'utiliser FreePlayer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche très bien avec la 0.8.4 standard  Pas besoin d'utiliser FreePlayer.



Pas chez moi, et si tu retrouves un fil sur le sujet dans le forum "A Vos Mac", tu verras que je suis loin d'être un cas isolé.


----------



## crapo (25 Avril 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai une freebox en mode routeur, la TV sur mon Mac fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à ce je branche mon lapin NABAZTAG et que ce dernier fonctionne. Depuis rien à faire pour obtenir la télé (elle fonctionne tjrs surr TV raccordée à Freebox) sur mon mac, j'obtiens une erreur : access_mms: error: HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden
main: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr'
J'ai changé de version VCL, débranché le lapin, ouvert tous les ports du Firewall, réinitialisé la fonction routeur de ma freebox. Rien Alors si qq a une idée je le remercie par avance, car le pbe c'est que je ne comprends pas ce que signifie l'erreur donc je ne sais pas où chercher


----------



## MarcMame (25 Avril 2006)

Lapin ? Kesako ?


----------



## crapo (25 Avril 2006)

Il s'agit d'un gadget parfaitement inutile mais rigolo et sympa  : un lapin communicant - voir à 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.nabaztag.com


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Avril 2006)

Bonjour  

Je souhaite m'abonner à Free (j'ai trop de problème avec numéricable)
Ma ligne téléphonique (donc moi) a accès aux dégroupage "Total Freebox" : téléphone, télé, 24Mbps, multiposte...

Voici ma liste de question :

1/ Les appels vers les portables en France sont-ils compris dans l'offre ou est ce qu'il faut payer en plus (et combien ?) ?

2/ Si je regarde la télé via la Freebox, est ce que je peut en même temps surfer sur internet est téléphoner sans que le débit soit médiocre ?

3/ TF1 et M6 sont-ils finalement compris dans l'offre (avec la TNT) ??

4/ J'ai chez moi un réseau wifi avec 3 ou 4 ordinateurs reliés. Pourra-t-on regarder la télé sur notre téléviseur et au moins un ou deux des ordi en même temps grâce au multiposte ??

5/ L'installation est elle compliquée ?

6/ Si vous avez des remarques à me faire sur des questions que je n'ai pas posées, mais qui vous semble importante.

+/ Dans l'ensemble êtes vous satisfait du services de Free ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## MarcMame (27 Avril 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Les appels vers les portables en France sont-ils compris dans l'offre


Non.



> est ce qu'il faut payer en plus


Ben oui.



> (et combien ?) ?


Tout est indiqué sur le site de Free. C'est variable selon les opérateurs.



> 2/ Si je regarde la télé via la Freebox, est ce que je peut en même temps surfer sur internet est téléphoner sans que le débit soit médiocre ?


Oui



> 3/ TF1 et M6 sont-ils finalement compris dans l'offre (avec la TNT) ??


Oui



> 4/ J'ai chez moi un réseau wifi avec 3 ou 4 ordinateurs reliés. Pourra-t-on regarder la télé sur notre téléviseur et au moins un ou deux des ordi en même temps grâce au multiposte ??


Oui, fonction de la qualité de ta ligne et donc de ton débit Max.



> 5/ L'installation est elle compliquée ?


Non


----------



## crapo (27 Avril 2006)

A ma connaissance TF1 et M6 ne sont pas encore dans l'offre TV, c'est je crois prévu cette année mais ce n'est pas encore fait.

Avec un débit de 2,5 Mb et une ligne de 2500 m, la réception sur mon ordi simultanée avec le téléviseur était très mauvaise.

Avec ce même débit, je pouvais regarder la télé (sur un seul point), surfer sur le net (sans télécharger de vidéo ou gros fichier) et téléphoner.

a part mon pbe de VCL, je n'ai jamais eu de pbe avec free, cela a tjrs fonctionné tout de suite sans pbe.


----------



## nikolo (27 Avril 2006)

TF1 et m6 seront dans l'offre car la nouvelle freebox integre un tuner TNT donc permet d'avoir les 2 (suffit de lire l'annonce de free).


par contre moi j'arrive pas à avoir le freeplayer fonctionnel sur la tele pourtant les CGV sont validées, le mappage des ports en 8080 sur l'airport express est fait (redirigé sur l'adress ip de mon mac), j'ai pas de firewall donc pas la peine d'ouvrir de port sur tiger (je l'ai quand meme fait) mais rien.


----------



## ntx (27 Avril 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Si je regarde la télé via la Freebox, est ce que je peut en même temps surfer sur internet est téléphoner sans que le débit soit médiocre ?


Ca dépend : la télé occupe environ 3,5 Mbits. Donc tu regardes quel est ton débit, tu enlèves 3,5 et tu verras combien il te reste pour téléphoner et surfer.


> 3/ TF1 et M6 sont-ils finalement compris dans l'offre (avec la TNT) ??


Oui et non. TF1 et M6 ne sont pas proposées dans l'offre télé par ADSL mais la nouvelle Freebox dispose d'un tuner TNT. Donc si tu es dans une région couverte par la TNT, tu les auras via ce tuner.


> +/ Dans l'ensemble êtes vous satisfait du services de Free ?


Oui


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Avril 2006)

merci pour vos réponses.

Je viens de voir sur le site de Free ceci : 


> Les appels vers Orange France et SFR sont facturés 0,05&#8364;TTC/min.
> _Tarifs en Heures Creuses hors charge d'établissement d'appel de 0,21&#8364;TTC. Facturation à la seconde. En Heures Pleines, le tarif est de 0,16&#8364;TTC/min hors charge d'établissement d'appel de 0,21&#8364;TTC._
> 
> Les appels vers Bouygues Telecom sont facturés 0,09&#8364;TTC/min.
> _Tarifs en Heures Creuses hors charge d'établissement d'appel de 0,29&#8364;TTC. Facturation à la seconde. En Heures Pleines, le tarif est de 0,28&#8364;TTC/min hors charge d'établissement d'appel de 0,29&#8364;TTC._



Je ne comprend pas : on me dit que c'est 0,05&#8364;TTC/min vers orange et SFR et en dessous on me dit que c'est soit 0,21&#8364;TTC soit 0,16&#8364;TTC selon l'heure.

Si quelqu'un sait comment ça se passe ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Je viens de voir sur le site de Free ceci :
> 
> ...



Tu as mal lu, on te dis que heures creuses, c'est 0,21&#8364; (une fois, même si c'est pas un portable belge) plus 0,05 &#8364; la minute, et heures pleines, 0,21&#8364; + 0,16 &#8364; la minute.

Exemple pratique : appel de 3mn heure creuse = 0,21 &#8364; + (0,05 &#8364; x 3) = 0,36 &#8364;


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as mal lu, on te dis que heures creuses, c'est 0,21&#8364; (une fois, même si c'est pas un portable belge) plus 0,05 &#8364; la minute, et heures pleines, 0,21&#8364; + 0,16 &#8364; la minute.
> 
> Exemple pratique : appel de 3mn heure creuse = 0,21 &#8364; + (0,05 &#8364; x 3) = 0,36 &#8364;


Merci 

donc France Télécom est moins chère !!

Pour un appel de 3 minutes entre 8h et 21h30, vers Orange ou SFR
Free : 0,21 + (0,16 * 3) = 0,69 &#8364;
FT : 0,179 + (0,109 * 3) = 0,506 &#8364;

C'est vraiment dommage ça...


Bon ben ça à l'air pas mal en dehors de ce détaille, je vais voir si je le fait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> donc France Télécom est moins chère !!
> 
> ...



Tu te rattrape largement sur le prix des appels vers les fixes, enfin, pour moi, ça compense, pis si tu tiens à appeler sur des portables, appelle les aux Etats Unis ou au Canada, pour là bas, c'est gratuit.


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu te rattrape largement sur le prix des appels vers les fixes, enfin, pour moi, ça compense, pis si tu tiens à appeler sur des portables, appelle les aux Etats Unis ou au Canada, pour là bas, c'est gratuit.


  

a bon ben alors ça va, je dirait aux gens que je veux appeler de faire un tour à NY 

C'est vrai qu'on se rattrape largement avec les fixes


----------



## Delgesu (27 Avril 2006)

J'ai fouillé absolument de partout sur le site de Free, et je n'ai pas trouvé comment changer le mot de passe de mon compte e-mail chez Free. Zut de zut ! Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fouillé absolument de partout sur le site de Free, et je n'ai pas trouvé comment changer le mot de passe de mon compte e-mail chez Free. Zut de zut ! Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire ?



Tu vas dans "Gérer mon compte xxx@free.fr", tu entre ton mot de passe actuel, et tu choisis l'option "Modifier le mot de passe".


----------



## Delgesu (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas dans "Gérer mon compte xxx@free.fr", tu entre ton mot de passe actuel, et tu choisis l'option "Modifier le mot de passe".




Merci!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2006)

C'est que chez moi ou bien les pages perso chez free elles rament a mort?

Exemple:  mon site de photos de voyages chez wanadoo et le même chez free...

Etonnant non?

Y'en a d'autres a qui ça fait ça?


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est que chez moi ou bien les pages perso chez free elles rament a mort?
> 
> Exemple:  mon site de photos de voyages chez wanadoo et le même chez free...
> 
> ...


Je viens d'essayer, c'est effectivement plus lent chez Free mais à peine.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

Ben pas d'ici, je passe de deux trois secondes à plusieurs minutes. Mais ce n'est pas une surprise, chez Free, certains espaces utilisateurs sont assez catastrophiques, mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas constant, et que ça dépend des positions géographiques respectives du serveur et de celui qui y accède (voire de son FAI).


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> mais à peine.


Tu as été sur la seconde page? celle ou il y a la carte du monde? Prce que celle là, que ce soit chez moi ou au boulot je trouve qu'elle met un temps fou a charger chez free alors que c'est plus raisonable chez wanadoo.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas d'ici, je passe de deux trois secondes à plusieurs minutes. Mais ce n'est pas une surprise, chez Free, certains espaces utilisateurs sont assez catastrophiques, mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas constant, et que ça dépend des positions géographiques respectives du serveur et de celui qui y accède (voire de son FAI).


 
Il me semble aussi. C'est chiant moi qui voulait déménager mon site... Je vais essayer de le metre sur un autre compte free que j'ai depuis longtemps et pour lequel j'ai l'impression que ca passe mieux...


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as été sur la seconde page? celle ou il y a la carte du monde? Prce que celle là, que ce soit chez moi ou au boulot je trouve qu'elle met un temps fou a charger chez free alors que c'est plus raisonable chez wanadoo.


effectivement la deuxième page met du temps à se charger, c'est effectivement bien plus lent chez free.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2006)

Bon j'ai déménagé mon site sur un autre compte free a ca semble tourner normalement.
C'est bizarre quand meme..


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai déménagé mon site sur un autre compte free a ca semble tourner normalement.
> C'est bizarre quand meme..



C'est vrai, y a pas photo, là (ah, ben si, tiens, y en a même plein ! )

EDIT : J'ai bien aimé celles du Namib. Quand tu penses au prix qu'ils te font le M3 de sable chez Batkor ... :mouais:


----------



## sebio50 (24 Mai 2006)

*



*Nous avons bien recu votre formulaire d'inscription le mercredi 17 mai 2006*



**La mise en place des équipements nécessaires à l'ouverture du service FreeBox est en cours d'installation (DSLAM). Dès que l'installation sera effective le dégroupage de votre ligne sera lancé. Merci pour votre patience. **



*Votre inscription a été validée par France Télécom*



*Votre ligne est en cours de construction par France Télécom*



*Votre Freebox est en cours d'envoi*



*Votre connexion est activée*



*Afficher votre IP et votre numéro de téléphone


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2006)

Et?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

sebio50
ce que tu indiques est  tout à fait normal si le central dont tu dépends n'a pas de carte dslam ou que les cartes dslams presentes sont déjà 100% pleines; free doit en rajouter...


----------



## sebio50 (24 Mai 2006)

J'espere que tu te trompes !
J'ai un ami sur le meme DSLAM que moi , celui ci attends depuis un mois et pas loin d'une semaine!   
Il parait que nous sommes un certain nombre en France bloqués à cette étape ! 
Probléme de fourniture de box pour certains, d'autres pensent que c'est  FT qui traine les pieds, d'autres comme toi pensent que Free n'a pas les moyens humains de répondre aux demandes de dégroupages ...
VA savoir ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2006)

sebio50 a dit:
			
		

> J'espere que tu te trompes !
> J'ai un ami sur le meme DSLAM que moi , celui ci attends depuis un mois et pas loin d'une semaine!
> Il parait que nous sommes un certain nombre en France bloqués à cette étape !
> Probléme de fourniture de box pour certains, d'autres pensent que c'est  FT qui traine les pieds, d'autres comme toi pensent que Free n'a pas les moyens humains de répondre aux demandes de dégroupages ...
> VA savoir ...



Il y a un seul et unique problème : Comme le disait Pascalformac, il faut ajouter des cartes DSLAM. Le seul problème, c'est que pour ce faire, Free, comme tous les autres, doit obtenir un rendez-vous pour son/ses technicien(s) avec les techniciens de FT, or, dans cette situation, pour FT, seuls les rendez vous demandés par Wanadoo sont prioritaires, les autres, c'est quand "ils ont le temps" ! :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un seul et unique problème : Comme le disait Pascalformac, il faut ajouter des cartes DSLAM. Le seul problème, c'est que pour ce faire, Free, comme tous les autres, doit obtenir un rendez-vous pour son/ses technicien(s) avec les techniciens de FT, or, dans cette situation, pour FT, seuls les rendez vous demandés par Wanadoo sont prioritaires, les autres, c'est quand "ils ont le temps" ! :mouais:


oui et non 
Oui  le probleme central est l'aménagement du dslam, quelqu'en soit la cause

non pas forcément du trainage des pieds
Au début effectivement il y avait une guéguerre avec ces manoeuvres entre FT et tous les FAI alternatifs
Mais ca s'est grandement amélioré et les délais accelérés
( un pote a vu son dossier ouvert  le 31 decembre-réveillon- et sa ligne active le 03 janv)
--
par ailleurs  envoi de freebox et construction de ligne étaient dissociés ( l'un pouvant arriver avant l'autre)
A moins d'un changement c'est encore comme ca.
Et je rappelle que Free a annoncé disposer d'un quota mensuel limité de freebox V5 ( FB HD)
y a le chiffre dans une des newsletter aduf


----------



## mathusalem (29 Mai 2006)

question au passage : est-ce que quelqu'un a eu des soucis pour faire fonctionner la freebox v4 en mode wifi (avec une clé usb wifi) ?

j'ai déjà bataillé des heures avec la hotline pour que ça marche sur mon pc, je ne voudrais pas me prendre le choux après mon switch


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2006)

Je l'ai mise en place chez un de mes clients entre un Mac et un PC. Le principal truc à ne pas négliger, c'est le réglage du canal. C'est le truc qu'on oublie en général, et qui provoque la galère.


----------



## guizmo47 (2 Juin 2006)

J'ai, je crois, un petit souci avec ma Freebox v4 (je crois... En tout cas celle juste avant la dernière génération HD) qui se met régulièrement avec l'affichage "PPP" clignotant.
Et là de 2 choses l'une :
- Soit je débranche et je rebarnche la box et tout va bien
- Soit je fais la même chose et... Ca ne marche toujours pas
Et aprés un hardboot parfois ça se remet à fonctionner, parfois non...
C'est bizarre et assez pénible !
Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur ! 
Je n'ai pas encore contacté la hot line...
Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2006)

J'ai souffert du même syndrome jusqu'à une date récente. Il va te falloir vérifier ton installation téléphonique pour voir si il n'y a pas un condensateur branché dessus. Ce condensateur peut être dans une des prises, ou dans le boîtier d'arrivée si ton installation est récente. Il suffit d'enlever cette capa pour retrouver de meilleures conditions de connexion. Pour te donner une idée, je suis passé d'une bande passante comprise selon les moments entre 1,8 Mb/s et 3,5 Mb/s à une comprise entre 5,5 Mb/s et 6,2 Mb/s, et d'un nombre d'incidents qui s'évalue au trimestre alors qu'avant il s'évaluait à la semaine.

Bien entendu, tout ça en supposant que les autres conditions sont optimales (pas de rallonge téléphonique, pas de perturbations électro-magnétiques aux abords du câble téléphonique et de la FreeBox).


----------



## duracel (2 Juin 2006)

J'ai un truc qui me gêne avec free ces derniers temps et que je n'arrive pas à régler moi même car je suis complètement incompétent.

Lorsque que je regarde la télé par la freebox via VLC, ça marche quand je suis branché directement sur la freebox.
Mais cela ne marche plus lorsque je mets un routeur pour faire un réseau avec un autre ordi.
Je pense que je dois faire une manipulation avec le routeur, mais je ne sais pas quoi.
Une bonne âme pour m'aider?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2006)

Tu dois aller désigner la machine qui supporte le FreePlayer dans ta console routeur, et il y a aussi peut-être des ports à rediriger, je ne me souviens pas bien. En tout cas, c'est dans la console du mode routeur sur le site de Free que ça se passe, et les explications détaillées sont sur le même site.


----------



## duracel (2 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois aller désigner la machine qui supporte le FreePlayer dans ta console routeur, et il y a aussi peut-être des ports à rediriger, je ne me souviens pas bien. En tout cas, c'est dans la console du mode routeur sur le site de Free que ça se passe, et les explications détaillées sont sur le même site.


 
Merci, 
j'y jette un oeil dès que possible.


----------



## guizmo47 (2 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai souffert du même syndrome jusqu'à une date récente. Il va te falloir vérifier ton installation téléphonique pour voir si il n'y a pas un condensateur branché dessus. Ce condensateur peut être dans une des prises, ou dans le boîtier d'arrivée si ton installation est récente. Il suffit d'enlever cette capa pour retrouver de meilleures conditions de connexion. Pour te donner une idée, je suis passé d'une bande passante comprise selon les moments entre 1,8 Mb/s et 3,5 Mb/s à une comprise entre 5,5 Mb/s et 6,2 Mb/s, et d'un nombre d'incidents qui s'évalue au trimestre alors qu'avant il s'évaluait à la semaine.
> 
> Bien entendu, tout ça en supposant que les autres conditions sont optimales (pas de rallonge téléphonique, pas de perturbations électro-magnétiques aux abords du câble téléphonique et de la FreeBox).


Kesako qu'un condensateur ...
Ca ressemble à quoi ????
Visiblement ça peut bien marcher pendant quelques jours et se mettre à carrement déconner d'un seul coup sans prévenir et à répétition...
Je vais faire une recherche sur ce fameux condensateur et je vous raconte...
Merci!


Edit : Bon j'ai trouvé un tutorial remarquablement fait à cette adresse : www.pluriservices.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=391
J'essaye ce soir et je vous tiens au courant...
Merci encore !


----------



## guizmo47 (3 Juin 2006)

Bon !
J'ai démonté toutes mes prises et rien !!! Je n'ai pas trouvé de condensateur...
Y aurait il une autre raison à mes problème ???
Si quelqu'un sait merci, sinon... Merci quand même


----------



## marygreenwood (9 Juin 2006)

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne catégorie, mais je veux simplement poser une question toute simple.. je viens du québec et je voulais minscrire sur le site de free.fr ... mais il semble que seuls les francais de france ont droit a ce service.. je me trompe?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2006)

non tu ne te trompes pas 
il faut techniquement  passer par une IP en France
( le fait que tu sois canadienne , ou moldovalaque est annexe)
Par contre aucune idée si il y a possibilité de passer par un proxy logé en France pour contourner


----------



## knonball (12 Juin 2006)

Bonjour.
Petite question : comment règle t-on le canal wifi de la carte airport du mac ? Aucune idée. Merci si qqun sait !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Applications -> Utilitaires -> Utilitaire Admin AirPort


----------



## knonball (12 Juin 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Applications -> Utilitaires -> Utilitaire Admin AirPort


merci pascal 77, j'avais déjà regardé la-bas mais le reseau de la freebox n'apparaît pas (alors qu'il est bien présent si je clique sur l'icône airport dans la barre de menu). comment faire alors pour changer le canal ? (ou vérifier comment il est configuré ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Quel canal veux tu changer ? celui de la FreeBox ou celui de l'Airport ? Celui de l'Airport, c'est où je t'ai dit, pour la FreeBox, c'est dans ta console sur le site de Free (Fonctionnalités WiFi de la FreeBox).


----------



## roseau (12 Juin 2006)

"To reply to threads in this forum your post count must be *5* or greater. Your post count is *3* momentarily."
c'est quoi ce message à la noix    et de 4
​


----------



## knonball (12 Juin 2006)

le canal de la freebox est réglé sur 11 et j'aimerais que celui de ma carte airport coïncide car j'imagine que c'est capital, mais comme je te disais, le nom du reseau que j'ai choisi sur l'interface de free n'apparaît pas dans le logiciel utilitaire admin airport. Comment faire ?


----------



## roseau (12 Juin 2006)

To reply to threads in this forum your post count must be *5* or greater. Your post count is *4* momentarily.
c'est du grand n'importe quoi  
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

l'aide en ligne Airport a dit:
			
		

> Pour choisir un canal différent :
> 1) Ouvrez l'Utilitaire Admin Airport (qui se trouve dans Applications/Utilitaires).
> 2) Sélectionnez votre borne d'accès et cliquez sur Configurer.
> 3) Si nécessaire, tapez le mot de passe de la borne d'accès.
> 4) Cliquez sur AirPort, puis choisissez un nouveau canal dans le menu local Canal.



Voilà. Je n'ai pas de réseau airport ici, je ne peux t'en dire plus.


----------



## knonball (12 Juin 2006)

La freebox n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire admin. airport. Le problème doit donc être ailleurs... Merci beaucoup pour ton aide...


----------



## knonball (14 Juin 2006)

Merci encore aux personnes qui m'ont répondu dans cette discussion mais le problème ne vient ni de free ni de la carte airport car avec l'iBook d'un copain ça marche  . Donc je poursuis sur un autre forum


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juin 2006)

Bonjour !

Je viens de recevoir ma freebox v5. tout marche super bien, sauf un truc : M6 et TF1 par la TNT.

J'ai brancher mon antenne de toit &#224; la freebox HD, et j'ai fait le scan TNT : il trouve toutes les cha&#238;ne, y compris TF1 et M6.

Mais apr&#232;s elle n'apparaisse pas dans ma liste de cha&#238;ne disponible !


en r&#233;sum&#233; :ma freebox capte TF1 et M6 mais ne me propose pas de les regarder.


comment faire ??


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2006)

les regarder en hertzien 
( A moins que tu aies absolument besoin de compter les implants PPDA  en haute def , tu loupes pas grand chose cot&#233; qualit&#233

est ce encore un effet d la gueguerre M6-TF1 contre free


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juin 2006)

je lis sur certain site web :


> D&#233;j&#224;, avant de pouvoir utilisez les cha&#238;nes de la TNT, il faut proc&#233;der au scan des cha&#238;nes, pour savoir quelles sont celles disponibles sur votre secteur.
> Pour cela, *appuyer sur la touche "Free", ensuite, s&#233;lectionnez "scan TNT" (1)*, vous verrez d&#232;s lors sur la t&#233;l&#233;vision, la liste des cha&#238;nes TNT disponibles dans les zones TNT, la Freebox recherche le canal associ&#233; &#224; chaque cha&#238;ne...
> Lorsqu'il la trouve son num&#233;ro de canal est affich&#233; &#224; gauche de son nom, vous pouvez &#233;galement suivre sa recherche par l'indication du pourcentage... Inutile d'insister s'il ne trouve pas toutes les cha&#238;nes !
> Ensuite, une fois affich&#233; 0 % (100%), sortez de l'interface par l'interm&#233;diaire du bouton rouge tout en haut de votre t&#233;l&#233;commande et vous retombez sur l'univers FreeboxTV.
> *Une fois les cha&#238;nes TNT scann&#233;es, vous pouvez les voir de la mani&#232;re suivante : appuyez pendant une seconde sur le bouton # (situ&#233; juste en dessous de 9) et vous verrez un nouveau classement th&#233;matique des cha&#238;nes, qui comprend les cha&#238;nes TNT.(2)*



(1) Je n'ai pas ce choix l&#224; : quand j'appuie sur le bouton "free", j'ai :
- Freebox TV
- Freeplayer
- info freebox adsl
- Configuration
- C+ le bouquet

mais quand je vais dans Configuration > TNT : je peut choisir "D&#233;tecter les cha&#238;nes TNT" (ou un truc du genre) ensuite il scan (0%.......100%) et il trouve tout, m&#234;me M6 et TF1.

mais apr&#232;s plus rien ne se passe, et je n'ai toujours pas M6 et TF1 dans la liste des cha&#238;nes dispo.

(2) quand je suis dans l'univers freebox tv, l'appuie sur cette touche n'a aucun effet.


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Juin 2006)

Bon, &#231;a a marcher comme par magie...

il a mis TF1 par la TNT sur 501, fr2 par la tnt sur 502...


----------



## sion.elbaz (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui : dans _*ces sujets*_, que du technique !


peut-on poser des questions matériels ? genre si on est dégroupé sur paris et qu'on veut se faire installer une prise téléphonique on s'adresse à free ? ça coûte combien (ça aussi c'est matériel) ? si on demande à orange, je suppose qu'ils font payer cher ne serait-ce que pour nous punir ;-))


----------



## sion.elbaz (28 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, oui : dans _*ces sujets*_, que du technique !


un sujet technique cette fois (enfin tu en jugeras) : j'ai la dernière freebox, je sais qu'elle faire routeur wifi, pourrais-tu en qq mots me dire comment on met en place pour plusieurs ordinateurs à la maison, pour configurer ce routeur (donner à chacun des adresses de sorte à ce qu'il n'ait pas de conflit) ?
En ce moment j'ai gardé mon ancien wifi routeur (lui ne permet pas d'enregistrer ou d'avoir même la télé sur son mac ou pc)
merci d'avance


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2006)

Avec la freebox, le mode routeur est simple &#224; activer et utiliser :
1 - se connecter &#224; Free pour acc&#233;der &#224; la configuration du mode routeur ('fonctionnalit&#233;s routeur de la freebox'). Choisir l'option *activ&#233;* et d&#233;finir la plage d'adresse (en comptant large) et en ctivant le DHCP.
2 - mettre chaque ordinateur en dhcp (attribution automatique d'adresse ip)


----------



## sion.elbaz (28 Juin 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Avec la freebox, le mode routeur est simple &#224; activer et utiliser :
> 1 - se connecter &#224; Free pour acc&#233;der &#224; la configuration du mode routeur ('fonctionnalit&#233;s routeur de la freebox'). Choisir l'option *activ&#233;* et d&#233;finir la plage d'adresse (en comptant large) et en ctivant le DHCP.
> 2 - mettre chaque ordinateur en dhcp (attribution automatique d'adresse ip)


oh merci infiniment et quelle r&#233;activit&#233; comme on dit aujourd'hui )
merci encore


----------



## sebio50 (3 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Homeplayer sur mon macbook , le logiciel permettant d'utiliser le freeplayer sur mac. 
Seulement, comme il n'y a aucune doc , j'ai paramétré celui ci au feeling .
J'ai des problemes de lecture de video .AVI sur le freeplayer : Soit le son est pourri, soit je n'ai aucun signal ni son si video. 
Home player fonctionne avec VLC 0.8.5  .
Je reussi à lire ces .AVI sur le mac avec VLC .
Certains fichiers ne posent pas de probleme ( tv + Macmook : ok ) ....

Avez vous rencontré ce probleme ?

Avez vous de la doc sur home player ?.

Merci


----------



## Hay (13 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

ma freebox V4 marche très bien mais j'ai voulu la pinger et voilà ce que j'ai eu 

"Ping a démarré...

ping: cannot resolve ping mafreebox.freebox.fr: Unknown host"

je suis allé voir sur free.fr dans les afq et utres mais aucun résultat pour mon soucis...

C'est bien la première fois que ça me fait ça...  

En fait je le glisse au passage mais je n'arrive pas faire marcher freeplayer (ou tout autre "plateforme multimédia" et ça commence à me saouler) même avant cette histoire de ping...


----------



## MarcMame (13 Juillet 2006)

Hay a dit:
			
		

> ma freebox V4 marche très bien mais j'ai voulu la pinger et voilà ce que j'ai eu
> 
> "Ping a démarré...
> 
> ping: cannot resolve ping mafreebox.freebox.fr: Unknown host


As tu pensé à valider les CGV ? (il faut ensuite attendre 24h pour la prise en compte).


----------



## Hay (13 Juillet 2006)

heu een fait je viens de dl (suite au post qui précède le mien) HOME PLAYER et ça a règlé tous mes problèmes car depuis que je l'ai installé (un bien grad mot quand on voit la simplicité de l'installation sous Tiger "drag & drop") je peux lire mes fichiers multimédia de mon ordi sur mon ma TV!

Donc je conseille ce soft que je viens tout just de découvrir et qui est un "mod" (mod pour modification, je le mets car j'ai découvert le sens il y peu   ) pour freeplayer mais qui propose plein d'autres possibilité comme enregistrer une emission ou un film depuis une interface directement avec sa télécommande!

En tout cas mon problème est règlé


----------



## Madmac (14 Juillet 2006)

Salut à tous... 

Je suis chez mes beau-parents, et ils me demandent de les inscrire chez free en adsl. 
Leur village, Loriol sur Drôme quand même, n'est pas desservi par l'adsl selon free...:hein: 
ça me laisse dubitatif, mais bon... Free propose un abonnement de 20 heures de connexion gratuite , mais quand je remplis le formulaire, je doit donner les infos bancaires (rib etc..) comme pour un abonnement adsl. 
quelqu'un a t-il déjà expérimenté ça ?
Free va t-il prélevé 29,99  pour ces 20 heures de connexion ou est-ce vraiment gratuit en attendant l'adsl ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2006)

Nonobstant de toujours possibles erreurs administratives, Free &#224; tendance &#224; bien tenir ses engagements, et ne pratique pas de publicit&#233; mensong&#232;re. depuis vingt mois chez eux, je n'ai pas eu la moindre surprise d&#233;sagr&#233;able de ce c&#244;t&#233;.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Juillet 2006)

Je ne suis pas aussi  enthousiaste que Pascal 77 
mes milliers de posts d'aide 100% free, ailleurs,  m'ont rendu plus... prudent

Concernant Madmac la situation est classique et l&#224; je ferai gaffe
Ses beaux parents sont dans une zone non couverte par Free

Qui propose alors -en attendant l'adsl - de passer par 20h en RTC
C'est une vraie offre mais pas n&#233;cessairement interessante
GAFFE
Ce sont 20h """offertes" &#224; condition de SIGNER-maintenant- le contrat de freeadsl, Adsl free qui N'est PAS encore ...faisable

Ca peut arriver dans 2 mois comme 6 et..vous lie &#224; Free
---
Concernant ce genre de ligne
( bourg de 6.000 habitants assez &#233;tendu)
Free ne se pr&#233;cipite pas pour &#233;quiper.... et ne donne jamais aucun calendrier.


Par ailleurs il faudrait voir &#224; quelle distance du central sont tes beaux parents

( on le sait en entrant un test sur leur numeo FT  via degrouptest)

http://www.degrouptest.com/

Si la ligne est longue, l'ADSL sera de qualit&#233; moyenne ou m&#233;diocre ( pas de TV etc) et ce quelque soit l'operateur ( wanadoo , free , Alice ou autre) et que ce soit en d&#233;group&#233; ou non d&#233;group&#233;.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2006)

Mes consid&#233;rations portaient sur l'aspect contractuel de la situation, pas sur l'aspect technique. J'ai juste avanc&#233; que, selon mon exp&#233;rience, Free tenait ses engagements sur l'aspect "facturation". Apr&#232;s, sur l'aspect technique, je n'ai rien avanc&#233;, pour la simple raison qu'en dehors des grandes agglom&#233;rations, il est tr&#232;s difficile en cette mati&#232;re de d&#233;gager une r&#232;gle g&#233;n&#233;rale.

Ce que je peux en dire, c'est que pour mon cas personnel (IPADSL &#224; pr&#232;s de 2700 m du DSLAM), je n'ai pas &#224; me plaindre disposant d'une liaison la plupart du temps sup&#233;rieure &#224; 6 Mb/s pour un maximum th&#233;orique de 10 &#224; moins de 1000 m du DSLAM. Toutefois, je sais que dans certaines r&#233;gions rurales (un de mes amis est dans ce cas dans la Somme), la v&#233;tust&#233; des lignes de FT fait qu'on ne peux d&#233;passer 500 &#224; 600 Kb/s, ce qui reste une am&#233;lioration substantielle par rapport aux 36 &#224; 45 Kb/s auxquels plafonnent dans la pratique les liaisons RTC.

Une pr&#233;cision concernant la TV, quelque soit le d&#233;bit en IPADSL (zone non d&#233;group&#233;e), on ne peux pas la recevoir. Ce service est r&#233;serv&#233;, &#224; ce jour, aux seuls Freenautes r&#233;sidant en zone d&#233;group&#233;e, donc disposant de l'ADSL2.


----------



## MarcMame (14 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai juste avancé que, selon mon expérience, Free tenait ses engagements sur l'aspect "facturation".


Il est vrai que l'aspect _Facturation_ fonctionne plutot bien chez Free. Il a même parfois tendance à s'emballer.  
C'est plutot l'aspect _remboursement_ et _gestion de conflit_ qui pose problème...



> je n'ai pas à me plaindre disposant d'une liaison la plupart du temps supérieure à 6 Mb/s pour un maximum théorique de 10 à moins de 1000 m du DSLAM.


Il me semblait que tous les DSLAM de Free, y compris ceux en non-dégroupé étaient maintenant équipés en ADSL2+. Je me trompe ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juillet 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait que tous les DSLAM de Free, y compris ceux en non-dégroupé étaient maintenant équipés en ADSL2+. Je me trompe ?



Oui, en zone non dégroupée, nous n'avons accès qu'à l'IPADSL, et ce, d'après ce que j'ai compris, en raison d'une limitation technique liée à la ligne.


----------



## kalimero38 (19 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Free.



Ouf!
Enfin un coin où vous allez peut-être pouvoir m'aider...
J'ai déposé un post côté réseau sans succès.

Merci Amok d'avoir ouvert celui-ci, z'avais pas vu avant!

Aucune dificultés pour brancher AirPort à FreeBox.
Tout est même ok depuis des mois.
FreeBox + AirPort en routeur.

Mais GROS PB pour utiliser le FreePlayer en revanche...
J'ai suivi la proc Free, mais rien!


Je copie-colle donc:

Mon FreePlayer est activé depuis des mois.
J'ai installé la dernière version de VLC (le pack Free complet ds un dossier dans le dossier Appli)
Je ping parfaitement vers la FreeBox et le FreePlayer
J'utilise un PowerBook (non Intel!) sous Tiger en réseau AirPort (très mini: 1 G3 via ethernet, une laser eth. + mon G4 via AirPort)
Cahcun a bien sûr une IP fixe (10.0.1.3 en l'occurence pr mon portable G4 sur lequel j'essaye de lancer FreePlayer)
Et j'ai mappé le 8080 sur la borne.

Malgré celà rien!
*Impossible d'accéder à une playlist depuis la TV* (FreePlayer reste désepéremment rouge)
*et impossible de lancer la TV depuis VLC sur le portable non plus.
*
Je désespère en voyant que pour certains celà semble parfaitement fonctionner sans grandes modifs, mais dans mon cas, rien à faire...


Est-il nécessaire d'ouvrir le 1234 en UDP dans le firewall de la machine comme je l'ai lu?
C'est fait, mais ça ne change rien!

Je n'utilise pas la FreeBox comme routeur mais ma borne AirPort qui se trouve derrière.
Merci de faire la distinction entre l'admin AP et le firewall OsX dans vos éventuelles explications...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il un peu clarifier les choses?
Que faire et dans quel ordre procéder?

Si quelqu'un pour qui ça fonctionne a une config similaire, je veux bien un petit coaching spécial nulos, parce que là je me sens vraiment tout petit cette fois...

pas glop!

MERCI


----------



## Original-VLM (19 Juillet 2006)

Double Topic Grillaid 

Je t'ai r&#233;pondu sur l'autre Topic


----------



## kalimero38 (19 Juillet 2006)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai répondu sur l'autre Topic



moi aussi 
merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (20 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour !! 

Voil&#224;, je vais emm&#233;nager dans un appartement, et je voudrais passer directement chez Free, pour ne jamais avoir &#224; entendre parler de France T&#233;l&#233;com. 

Pour &#231;a, Free propose de s'abonner soit en fournissant le n&#176; de Tel du pr&#233;c&#233;dant propri&#233;taire de la ligne FranceTel (sous r&#233;serve que cette ligne ait &#233;t&#233; ferm&#233;e dans les 3 mois maximum qui pr&#233;c&#232;dent la demande), soit en donnant tous les d&#233;tails du local &#224; &#233;quiper (pour les gens qui n'ont* jamais *eu le t&#233;l&#233;phone chez eux). 


Le probl&#232;me, c'est que l'appartement dans lequel je vais, il n'a pas &#233;t&#233; habit&#233; depuis plus de 6 mois, mais pourtant, il y a d&#233;j&#224; eu le t&#233;l&#233;phone. 
Donc, je ne sais pas comment me placer par rapport aux possibilit&#233; d'inscription.


Quelqu'un pourrais me dire o&#249; je vais 

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2006)

le crit&#232;re 3 mois est &#224; prendre au sens large
j'ai vu des gens r&#233;ussir la d&#233;marche chez Free  sur un numero inactif depuisplus de  6 mois ( je crois que le max est un an)
l'important en ce cas est de retrouver le numero utilis&#233; &#224; l'&#233;poque

--
Sinon , c'est la d&#233;marche r&#233;ouverture de ligne FT suivi de r&#233;siliation FT (d&#233;marche  par free)

un des endroits o&#249; tu devris poser la question
les forums sp&#233;cialis&#233;s free
par exemple
aduf 
(site - forum 100% free , et control&#233; en partie par free en sous main)
http://www.aduf.org/


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Juillet 2006)

Ok, je prends note. Merci pour les infos, et surtout le forum Free


----------



## baiona (21 Juillet 2006)

salut
si tu ouvre une ligne chez FT tu es bloqué chez eux 6 mois (avant c'etait 1 an mais il me semble que ca a changé recement) avant de pouvoir resillier


----------



## MarcMame (24 Juillet 2006)

baiona a dit:
			
		

> si tu ouvre une ligne chez FT tu es bloqué chez eux 6 mois (avant c'etait 1 an mais il me semble que ca a changé recement) avant de pouvoir resillier


Non, c'est fini tout ça. On peut ouvrir une ligne le lundi et résilier le mardi.
Par contre, il faut toujours payer les 55 de frais d'ouverture de ligne + le prorata jusqu'au dégroupage effectif de la ligne.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2006)

+1
je confirme


----------



## Gallagher (24 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
le sujet a déjà été abordé mais je suis définitivement perdu. Je viens d'installer ma freebox HD. Pour l'instant tout va bien mais je ne parviens plus à utiliser ma borne airport express. J'aimerais pouvoir continuer à l'utiliser pour airtunes. Après recherche je crois avoir compris que dans l'admin airport il fallait cocher "Se joindre à un réseau sans fil existant", pour ainsi surfer via la freebox en wifi et continuer à utiliser airtunes. C'est ce que j'ai fait... 3 fois!
Mais la borne n'apparait jamais dans iTunes (oui j'ai coché rechercher les hauts-parleurs) et on peut même dire qu'elle disparait tout court et je suis obligé de la réinitialiser à chaque fois pour la retrouver.
Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider???


----------



## dupontrodo (25 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé la Freebox HD la semaine dernière chez moi et j'ai des problèmes de connexion. J'utilise mon Mac Mini sur la prise ethernet et mon MacBook sur le wifi, mais il y a sans arrêt des microcoupures qui, dans le meilleur des cas, coupent aMsn toutes les 2 minutes, et dans les pires cas, m'obligent à débrancher la frebox pour la réinitialiser (notamment sur le Mac Mini qui me fait un diagnostic reseau et qui une fois la freebox debranchée et rebranchée remarche).
Savez vous d'où cela vient ? Ma freebox ? ma ligne ? 
Y a t il des solutions car c'est très pénible !


----------



## Madmac (25 Juillet 2006)

dupontrodo a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai installé la Freebox HD la semaine dernière chez moi et j'ai des problèmes de connexion. J'utilise mon Mac Mini sur la prise ethernet et mon MacBook sur le wifi, mais il y a sans arrêt des microcoupures qui, dans le meilleur des cas, coupent aMsn toutes les 2 minutes, et dans les pires cas, m'obligent à débrancher la frebox pour la réinitialiser (notamment sur le Mac Mini qui me fait un diagnostic reseau et qui une fois la freebox debranchée et rebranchée remarche).
> Savez vous d'où cela vient ? Ma freebox ? ma ligne ?
> Y a t il des solutions car c'est très pénible !



Tu commences par ouvrir toutes les prises téléphone de chez toi... même la 1ere à l'arrivée de la ligne FT.
Si tu trouves un anti-parasite dans une des prises, et a fortiori dans plusieurs, tu l'enlève.
et ta freebox fonctionnera beaucoup mieux...
si il n'y en a pas, reviens nous voir...


----------



## Madmac (25 Juillet 2006)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est fini tout ça. On peut ouvrir une ligne le lundi et résilier le mardi.
> Par contre, il faut toujours payer les 55 de frais d'ouverture de ligne + le prorata jusqu'au dégroupage effectif de la ligne.



oui, d'ailleurs, une veuve qui annonce à FT que son époux est décédé, et qu'il faudrait changer le nom sur la facture et l'annuaire, se retrouve aussi avec les 55  à payer...
scandaleux...

(ça n'a rien à voir avec le sujet, mais ça m'énerve, et je ne peux garder ça pour moi tout seul...)


----------



## dupontrodo (25 Juillet 2006)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Tu commences par ouvrir toutes les prises t&#233;l&#233;phone de chez toi... m&#234;me la 1ere &#224; l'arriv&#233;e de la ligne FT.
> Si tu trouves un anti-parasite dans une des prises, et a fortiori dans plusieurs, tu l'enl&#232;ve.
> et ta freebox fonctionnera beaucoup mieux...
> si il n'y en a pas, reviens nous voir...


 
Ok, donc vu qu'il n'y a qu'une prise chez moi sur laquelle est branch&#233;e la freebox, j'ai juste &#224; d&#233;monter celle-l&#224; pour voir s'il y a un anti parasite.
Ah oui, j'avais oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser : j'ai un d&#233;bit super faible (genre 2h pour telecharger 100Mo) et que ce soit en ethernet ou en wifi...
Je testerai &#231;a ce soir et je vous tiendrai au courant.
Pour info, j'ai un abonnement FT pour 6 mois, mais je pense que &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec mes pbs.
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2006)

l'anti parasite est en fait un condensateur ( qui servait pour des tests de ligne)
c'est un petit composant de taille et de forme variable , mais qui sera branch&#233; dans la prise FT , sur les vis de contacts  m&#233;lang&#233; aux fils

juste une pr&#233;caution 
en d&#233;vissant les vis de contacts de fil: eviter que les fils se touchent !

topo clair l&#224;
chasse au condensateur


----------



## dupontrodo (25 Juillet 2006)

Ok merci des conseils !
Au fait, je viens de me rendre compte de quelque chose : je n'ai pas de filtre (rien avec la FreeBox), est-il indispensable avec la nouvelle FreeBox et si on n'a qu'une seule prise ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2006)

Puisque tu ouvriras le boitier profites en pour nettoyer les contacts , ca fait pas de mal 
( manip sur le lien , je crois)


----------



## kalimero38 (25 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> c'est un petit composant de taille et de forme variable
> chasse au condensateur




Souvent il ressemble à un domino blanc. De toute manière, dans une prise il ne doit rien y avoir que des brins de couleurs (2 ou 8), tu peux donc en effet retirer un éventuel condo qui peut parasiter ton instal (j'ai eu le cas avec une FreeBox sur une ligne vétuste sur laquelle chaq prise était encore équipée de condo).

D'ailleurs il n'ont plus d'utilité à l'heure actuelle me semble-t-il?


----------



## Madmac (25 Juillet 2006)

dupontrodo a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci des conseils !
> Au fait, je viens de me rendre compte de quelque chose : je n'ai pas de filtre (rien avec la FreeBox), est-il indispensable avec la nouvelle FreeBox et si on n'a qu'une seule prise ?




le fil téléphonique qui sort de la freebox doit être relié à la prise téléphonique par le module (qui ressemble à une prise téléphone mâle) livré avec la freebox. Il y a marqué ADSL dessus.
et il faut un filtre sur chaque prise de téléphone de l'habitation...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2006)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> et il faut un filtre sur chaque prise de téléphone de l'habitation...



Sur chaque prise *où un appareil est branché*. S'il n'y a rien sur la prise, tu peux te passer de filtre. Par ailleurs, dans le cas ou tu ai plus de trois prises utilisées, tu devra remplacer tes filtres par un filtre maître. Jamais plus de trois filtres sur une installation.


----------



## dupontrodo (25 Juillet 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris, sur la prise où je branche la Freebox, pas besoin de filtre puisqu'il est inclus dans la prise de la freebox ???
Je n'ai qu'une seule prise tel de toutes façons chez moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2006)

La prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique de la FreeBox EST un filtre !


----------



## dupontrodo (26 Juillet 2006)

Bon, alors j'ai démonté ma prise tel, et pas de condensateur, rien ... juste 2 fils de raccordés à la prise, les autres étant coupés.

Mais j'ia remarqué cependant que les coupures intervenaient seulement lorsque mes 2 mac étaient allumés.
Je m'explique : j'allume mon MacBook, la connexion wifi se passe très bien, je peux rester 2 heures sans coupures. J'allume mon Mac Mini, et là plus rien, plus de wifi et impossible de se connecter à internet sur le mac mini par l'ethernet. Obligé de rebooter la freebox ...
Une fois la freebox rebootée, le net marche sur les 2, mais avec de nombreuses coupures ...
Je ne vois pas comment faire ...


----------



## Madmac (26 Juillet 2006)

dupontrodo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors j'ai démonté ma prise tel, et pas de condensateur, rien ... juste 2 fils de raccordés à la prise, les autres étant coupés.
> 
> Mais j'ia remarqué cependant que les coupures intervenaient seulement lorsque mes 2 mac étaient allumés.
> Je m'explique : j'allume mon MacBook, la connexion wifi se passe très bien, je peux rester 2 heures sans coupures. J'allume mon Mac Mini, et là plus rien, plus de wifi et impossible de se connecter à internet sur le mac mini par l'ethernet. Obligé de rebooter la freebox ...
> ...



tu as bien dans tes préfs système/reseau des deux ordi, la connection en DHCP ?
même si le MacBook se connecte en wifi...
J'ai la même config chez moi, un portable + un iMac, les deux ont les réglages sur Ethernet avec "Via DHCP" et le portable a la connection wifi.
et ta freebox doit être configuré en routeur...


----------



## dupontrodo (26 Juillet 2006)

Et bien je sais que le Mac Mini est en ethernet via DHCP, par contre le MacBook rien de tout ça.
J'ai juste donné un nom et une clé à mon reseau wifi et je me suis connecté dessus avec le MacBook tout simplement. Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait configurer le MacBook en ethernet via DHCP aussi.

De même, je ne sais pas si la freebox est configurée en routeur ou pas, donc je regarderai ça ce soir.

Merci en tous cas.


----------



## drvenger (26 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème de mappage de port sur ma FreeBox V4.
Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner la Mule.
J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum mais il ne semble que rien ne traite de ce sujet en particulier.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2006)

drvenger a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai un problème de mappage de port sur ma FreeBox V4.
> Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner la Mule.
> J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum mais il ne semble que rien ne traite de ce sujet en particulier.
> ...




Curieux, ça, je me souviens avoir posté un mini tuto là dessus  

Bon, je le refais en version courte : Tu sélectionne les ports de ta bourrique, dans la première colonne de la console du mode retour, tu met un port, dans la seconde tu choisis le mode (UDP ou TCP), dans la troisième tu mets l'IP non routable de la machine vers laquelle tu veux que ce qui arrive soit redirigé, et dans la quatrième, le N° du port sur cette machine (normalement, le même que dans la première).

Évidemment, il faut que tes machines soient en mode DHCP avec IP manuelle, pour avoir une IP non routable fixe !


----------



## zeph58 (28 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> mode DHCP avec IP manuelle, pour avoir une IP non routable fixe !


Hum DHCP en IP manuelle Pascal n'aurait tu pas taper trop vite ou il manque des elements


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

zeph58 a dit:
			
		

> Hum DHCP en IP manuelle Pascal n'aurait tu pas taper trop vite ou il manque des elements






Rhooo le vilain petit saint Thomas !


----------



## Junk (28 Juillet 2006)

Pendant qu'on parle d'IP, ...

Je voudrai activé le mode Wifi de la freebox V5 sans récupérer l'adresse IP externe sur mon Mac ... Mon frère a un serveur auquel il se connecte depuis l'extérieur, mais quand j'active le mode wifi, il n'y a plus accès ...

Ma configuration : freebox V5 -> routeur netgear -> powerbook -> pc -> serveur.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Junk (28 Juillet 2006)

Pendant qu'on parle d'IP, ...

Je voudrai activé le mode Wifi de la freebox V5 sans récupérer l'adresse IP externe sur mon Mac ... Mon frère a un serveur auquel il se connecte depuis l'extérieur, mais quand j'active le mode wifi, il n'y a plus accès ...

Ma configuration : freebox V5 -> routeur netgear -> powerbook -> pc -> serveur.

Merci pour votre aide.

Cf. Mon post à ce sujet ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

A part mettre la Freebox en mode routeur, il n'y a pas moyen.


----------



## Junk (28 Juillet 2006)

Le problème c'est que le mode routeur de la freebox est tout pourri ...
Comparé au routeur Netgear ... 

Je ne peux quand même pas mettre la freebox en mode routeur et garder le routeur Netgear derrière ?! ...




PS: désolé pour le doublon, si un gentil modérateur pouvait éffacer le message #156. Merci d'avance


----------



## steph.a (31 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Free.


Bonjour, j'habite chez mes parents qui ont un pc avec la freebox. J'ai un portable mac. Le réseau wifi se déconnecte régulièrement. J'ai pu me connecter via mon mac à internet la semaine dernière et depuis plus rien. Nous avons réinitialisé la freebox, débranché puis rebranché, désactivé puis réactivé mais rien n'y fait.
D'avance merci beaucoup


----------



## Junk (31 Juillet 2006)

Salut Steph.a,

Tu as quelle version de freebox ? V4 avec carte wifi ? V5 ?

C'est quoi le point d'acc&#232;s Wifi dans ton r&#233;seau ?

Quand tu cliques sur l'&#238;cone de Airport dans la barre de menu du haut, est-ce que le nom du r&#233;seau apparait ?

Merci d'avance de donner quelques d&#233;tails


----------



## dupontrodo (1 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis chez Free mais en degroupage partiel car j'avais un abonnement FT, et je viens de demander le degroupage total chez Free.
J'ai vu que la procédure recommencait depuis le début, combien de temps dure cette installation ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2006)

Non la proc&#233;dure ne rcommence pas depuis le d&#233;but

Ce qui se passe est principalement 
-technique : bascule de ta ligne FT ( qui traitait le telephone +adsl) en ligne 100% adsl
-administratif
d&#233;marche pour la bascule technique ( fin du telephone)
d&#233;marche de fin d'abonnement FT et portabilit&#233; si demand&#233;e

 Free ne donne jamais de d&#233;lai , mais ca peut &#234;tre rapide  ( quelques jours)
&#224; plus long (  2 -3 semaines)


----------



## dupontrodo (1 Août 2006)

Ok, mais la connexion ne marche plus pendant ce temps la ???
En fait j'ai ça depuis mon taff, donc je verrai bien ce soir.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2006)

normalement il n'y a coupure que durant la phase technique
il est arriv&#233; que des gens partent le matin de chez eux avec free +FT , et reviennent le soir avec free en DT
le d&#233;lai le plus court que j'ai vu : une demi journ&#233;e de coupure

Et dans certains cas ca se passe ..la nuit

Tu sais il y a des forums d&#233;di&#233;s   si tu veux te faire une id&#233;e plus pr&#233;cise


----------



## dupontrodo (1 Août 2006)

Ok, merci des précisions.
Car voici ce que j'ai maintenant quand je me connecte à mon panneau de config Free :





La date du 1er juillet étant la date de mon inscription à Free, mais j'avais déjà FT. Aujourd'hui j'ai donc demandé à passer en DT.
Peux tu me donner le nom des forums spécialisés stp ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (1 Août 2006)

d&#233;j&#224; &#233;voqu&#233;s , y compris dans les fils sur free
aduf ( li&#233; &#224; free)  , macadsl, lefreenaute, grenouille ,  freeks, etc etc


----------



## zeph58 (7 Août 2006)

HOMEPLAYER ET DD USB

Question quelqu'un a t il reussi a faire fonctionner le HomePlayer avec un DD USB2 si oui comment?


----------



## steph.a (10 Août 2006)

Junk a dit:
			
		

> Salut Steph.a,
> 
> Tu as quelle version de freebox ? V4 avec carte wifi ? V5 ?
> 
> ...


D&#233;sol&#233;e de la r&#233;ponse tardive et merci beaucoup de l'int&#233;r&#234;t.

Le mod&#232;le de la freebox est V4B avec carte wifi sur le c&#244;t&#233; et led clignotant.

Quand je cliques sur l'ic&#244;ne, je ne vois plus le r&#233;seau, c'est tr&#232;s &#233;trange.

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est le point d'acc&#232;s wifi dans mon r&#233;seau ... ;-)


----------



## steph.a (10 Août 2006)

steph.a a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;sol&#233;e de la r&#233;ponse tardive et merci beaucoup de l'int&#233;r&#234;t.
> 
> Le mod&#232;le de la freebox est V4B avec carte wifi sur le c&#244;t&#233; et led clignotant.
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup


----------



## frednicolas (23 Août 2006)

bonjour &#224; toutes & &#224; tous, newbie sur Mac, Je me suis offert un superbe imac intel 20'.

J'ai une freebox V5, je me connecte en wifi et j'ai un d&#233;bit inconstant.

Je m'explique : une m&#234;me page peut mettre 1/2 sec. ou 30sec. pour se charger.....

Quand je surfe, le d&#233;lai d'affichage des pages peut varier de mani&#232;re &#233;norme.

A c&#244;t&#233; de &#231;a mes t&#233;l&#233;chargements sont relativements rapides, le streaming est nickel !

Je ne sais vers quels saints me tourner, merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2006)

Salut,
Pourrais tu faire un test  et surfer SANS wifi ?
( en connexion cable)
afin de comparer les d&#233;bits et surf cable / wifi
C'est probablement &#224; 80% une affaire de wifi



> Je ne sais vers quels saints me tourner


Vers Saint Mouchoir?
( Mouchoir naquit en  280 &#224; Baflour les Flots et mourut &#224; Copacabana en 354 apr&#232;s une vie consacr&#233;e &#224; convertir les enrhum&#233;s, et &#224; convertir des yens   )
il peut t'aider avec ton _b&#233;bit_ inconstant .. yeah baby


----------



## teo (23 Août 2006)

Ce que je fais pour tester le d&#233;bit:
J'utilise iGetter pour t&#233;l&#233;charger les fichiers. L'historique me permet de regarder le d&#233;bit moyen et les heures.
J'utilise le serveur free download (on peut y laisser un Go de donn&#233;es &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger...) pour uploader un fichier dmg (toujours le m&#234;me) et ensuite, je le t&#233;l&#233;charge avec le lien fourni dans iGetter.
J'ai la freebox depuis &#224; peine une semaine (pour l'instant, en Ethernet sur un Mini 1.5, pas en wifi, la Freebox est trop loin du portable) mais j'ai pas &#224; me plaindre, je suis mont&#233; &#224; plus de 860 KB/s sur certains dwld. Avec les serveurs Free, autour de 550.

Et puis je me demandais par rapport au wifi, si on demande une encryption importante (WPA par exemple) est-ce que cela va ralentir le d&#233;bit vu que &#231;a doit d&#233;coder-encoder tt le temps, non ?


----------



## frednicolas (23 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> il peut t'aider avec ton _bébit_ inconstant .. yeah baby


 
Trop de windaube .... c'est triste des gens dans cet état là ......... pffffffffffff.


Bon trêve de déconne je teste ça ce soir dès le retour à la casa


----------



## frednicolas (23 Août 2006)

Résultats des tests : rien ..........

J'ai essayé de changer le filtre, le canal du wifi, vérfier les condensateurs, essayer via ethernet .........

ça ne change rien !!!!

Bon je suis pas désespéré mais quand même!!!!!!!


----------



## Junk (4 Septembre 2006)

Salut,

C'est aujourd'hui que la Freebox HD acquiert ses nouvelles fonctions  de magnétoscope numérique et média center  ...  

Mais comment fonctionnent t-elles ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2006)

Junk a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est aujourd'hui que la Freebox HD acquiert ses nouvelles fonctions  de magnétoscope numérique et média center  ...
> 
> ...


comme à chaque nouveauté Free l'effet d'annonce prime sur les corrections de FAQ et des docs
--
rien sur la FAQ 

mais d'après le communiqué de presse ( d'iliad , téléchargeable chez iliad)  ca se passe via la télecommande et serait simplissime
--
on peut prévoir quelques fils sur le manque d'info , comme d'hab


----------



## nikolo (4 Septembre 2006)

pour le magneto c'est simple : sur ta telecommande tu as un bouton enregistrer qui te permet d'enregistrer en direct l'emission. Apparement tu peux enregister une emission tout en regardant une autre.

il y aura une interface tele pour mieux gerer ses enregistrements.

Le media center fonctionnera comme le freeplayer actuellement peut &#234;tre via une liaison ftp grace au wifi mimo.


----------



## fanou (4 Septembre 2006)

c'est super simple : le boitier HD s'est mis à jour ce matin quand je l'ai branché, et quand j'appuie sur la touche enregistrer...il ne se passe rien  
il faut peut etre faire une combinaison de 3 ou 4 touches, ou accéder par un menu caché...  
déja que ma télécommande ne fait pas toujours ce que l'on veut d'elle, si en plus il faut faire toutes les touches pour espérer faire marcher un truc non documenté...
Si un béta testeur y arrive...


----------



## Junk (4 Septembre 2006)

fanou a dit:


> c'est super simple : le boitier HD s'est mis &#224; jour ce matin quand je l'ai branch&#233;, et quand j'appuie sur la touche enregistrer...il ne se passe rien
> il faut peut etre faire une combinaison de 3 ou 4 touches, ou acc&#233;der par un menu cach&#233;...
> d&#233;ja que ma t&#233;l&#233;commande ne fait pas toujours ce que l'on veut d'elle, si en plus il faut faire toutes les touches pour esp&#233;rer faire marcher un truc non document&#233;...
> Si un b&#233;ta testeur y arrive...



lol 

idem ... pas d'enregistrement, pas de time shifting, pas de disque dur activ&#233; chez moi pour l'instant ... (lundi 4 septembre 19h00) ...

Je fais le tour des forums et des sites en rapport avec la freebox hd ...

Wait and See ...


----------



## TheSwitcher (4 Septembre 2006)

Hello,

pas compliqu&#233;, il suffit de voir la bonne rubrique sur le site de Free
http://adsl.free.fr/tv/magneto/
En 2 mots, il faut aller dans "l'univers" configuration et activer le disque.

Mon seul probl&#232;me est que je n'arrive pas &#224; avoir la mise &#224; jour de firmware 

hth
Pierre


----------



## fanou (4 Septembre 2006)

malgré la mise a jour je n'ai pas la rubrique disque...   (on notera le mot ordianteur, très moderne)

Activation du Magnétoscope numérique
Appuyez sur la touche «Free » de la télécommande Freebox, allez dans la rubrique Configuration et appuyez soit sur la touche bleue (X), soit servez vous des flèches directionnelles pour atteindre la rubrique Disque. Puis, toujours à laide de la télécommande, validez lactivation du magnétoscope et la création de lespace de stockage.
La procédure dactivation du disque va permettre dune part dactiver la fonction denregistrement et dautre part créer lespace de stockage et de partage des informations (programmes TV ou contenus venant de votre (vos) ordianteur(s)). Cet espace vous sera accessible via un serveur ftp, uniquement depuis lun des ordinateurs connectés à votre Freebox, et dont ladresse Internet, le nom dutilisateur et le mot de passe vous seront donnés lors de cette procédure dactivation.​


----------



## dupontrodo (5 Septembre 2006)

Bon, alors moi j'ai essayé hier soir jusqu'à 22h30 et rien ...
Ce matin, j'ai rebooté le boitier ADSL, puis, j'ai appuyé sur la touche Free de la télécommande, je suis allé dans le menu configuration et j'ai choisi "redemarrer la Freebox HD" ou qqchose comme ça.
Là, le boitier HD s'est mis à jour, et maintenant, dans le menu configuration, la partie "disque" est bien apparue !!!

Par contre, aucune idée comment faire pour mettre du contenu dessus depuis le mac ...


----------



## nikolo (5 Septembre 2006)

il faut que tu actives le serveur ftp de ta freebox comme tu as fait pour le disque dur (meme menu) et tu auras ton identifiant et acess (le mot de passe est 0000).

tu utulises un serveur ftp type cyberduck et tu accedes a ta freebox en diurect. tu met ton film dans le dossier video de la freebox. Attention le .mov, mp4, wmv, mp3 ne sont pas reconnus. LES divx semble passer. LA freebox enregistre en .Ts donc lisible via VLC et quicktime.


----------



## dupontrodo (5 Septembre 2006)

Ok merci, j'essayerai ça ce soir !!!
Je n'ai pas vu le menu ftp, j'ai pas fait assez gaffe !
Merci


----------



## abeerzen (5 Septembre 2006)

mis &#224; jour effectu&#233; ce matin, et &#231;a marche  !!! 
J'ai un peu test&#233; l'enregistrement et notamment le timeshifting et &#231;a marche nickel !!!


----------



## fanou (5 Septembre 2006)

apres reset ce matin j'ai le menu. 
je teste !


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2006)

Pour avoir parlé avec leur hotline pour une autre question en fin de semaine et avoir abordé le sujet, on ne peut donc pas utiliser ce service si l'on a pas de téléviseur ?
Quid des personnes regardant la télé sur leur _ordinateur_ ? Ce serait bien pratique de pouvoir accéder à ce disque dur et de pouvoir me servir de cette magnifique télécommande inutile actuellement


----------



## fanou (5 Septembre 2006)

J'arrive à faire du ftp avec le terminal, mais avec un client (cyberduck) ça va pas. il se connecte mais pas possible de lister le contenu:

220 Welcome to Freebox FTP Server.
USER freebox
331 User name okay, need password.
PASS ********
230 User logged in, proceed.
PWD
257 "/"
NOOP
200 Command Okay.
CWD /
200 directory changed to /
PORT 192,168,0,2,202,100
200 Command Okay.
LIST
I/O Erreur: Read timed out (/)

vous y arriver ?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2006)

Quotidiennement, c'est CyberDuck qui me permet de g&#233;rer mon espace Free.


----------



## fanou (5 Septembre 2006)

moi aussi, mais la je parle du disque dur de la freebox v5 !


----------



## nikolo (5 Septembre 2006)

sous tiger rentre simplement :ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr/

sur la recherche reseau et tu auras acces a ta freebox, ensuite glisse l'icone du bureau sur le dock pour l'avoir en permanenece d'un simple click


----------



## fanou (5 Septembre 2006)

oui ça marche !
pourquoi mon canard il veut pas alors ?


----------



## nikolo (5 Septembre 2006)

par contre moi j'arrive pas a glisser d'elements dans le dossier video. t'y arrives toi via ftp?

impossible de me connecter via Cyberduck. quelqu'un y arrive?


----------



## mini-mac (5 Septembre 2006)

comment puis je configurer mail avec une adresse free carje sais pas quoi mettre , je pige rien , j'ai un serveur rentrant genre smtp.free.fr , j'ai le nom d'utilisateur qui est mon numero de tel etc.... mais je sais pas dans quel case mettre tout ca ... grrrrr


----------



## ibanezmac (5 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tout !
Sacré soucis..
Freebox V5 recue et montée ce matin sans soucis. 
Vient le moment d'initialiser la FBX HD. Je branche le RJ45 et tout se passe bien.
Je débranche pour voir si ca passe sans fil, et la..erreur 50 (probleme WIFI)
J'ai un IBOOK que j'ai mis en WIFI et ca passe bien.
Dans la configuration du boitier HD, ca dit WIFI non détecté...
Au secours...que faut il faire ?
Merci du coup de main..


----------



## freepda (5 Septembre 2006)

je d&#233;bute un peu sous mac, est-ce que tu peux pr&#233;ciser un peu mieux la manip a faire pour pouvoir mettre un raccourci pour acc&#233;der directement au disque de la freebox via le finder ? 
Merci


----------



## nikolo (6 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> par contre moi j'arrive pas a glisser d'elements dans le dossier video. t'y arrives toi via ftp?
> 
> impossible de me connecter via Cyberduck. quelqu'un y arrive?


 
j'arrive à voir la contenu de la freebox en ftp avec : ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr 

grace à la fonction integrée à Tiger mais impossible de copier un fichier dedans . Le Finder me dit que le dossier n'est pas modifiable.

J'ai essayé de me connecter via cyberduck et impossible d'avoir acces au dd. J'ai essayé aussi un autre soft gratos dont le nom m'echappe (je suis au boulot la ) et lui arrive à se connecter mais me dit qu'il ne peut afficher le contenu.

Doncsi quelqu'un arrive à transferer des fichiers sur le DD de la freebox qu'il me donne sa recette.


----------



## nikolo (6 Septembre 2006)

freepda a dit:


> je débute un peu sous mac, est-ce que tu peux préciser un peu mieux la manip a faire pour pouvoir mettre un raccourci pour accéder directement au disque de la freebox via le finder ?
> Merci


 
tu glisses tout simplement l'icone de l'element sur la barre du dock à l'emplacement que tu souhaites. Pour le retirer du dock, tu le glisses à l'exterieur de celui ci et tu auras un petit nuage qui apparait pour dire qu'il a disparu


----------



## Junk (6 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai mis &#224; jour la freebox, et les nouvelles fonctions marchent tr&#232;s bien 

J'ai essay&#233; plein de client ftp &#224; commencer par cyberduck qui ne fonctionne pas ... je ne sais pas pourquoi ... j'ai essay&#233; aussi avec le menu du Finder pour avoir un raccourci sur le bureau, et impossible de glisser quoi que ce soit ... :mouais:
Sur version tracker, j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charger "Captain FTP", un shareware, et l&#224; &#231;a fonctionne  ... mais c'est tr&#232;s lent ... &#231;a transfert &#224; 1,1 m&#233;ga  ... mais enfin &#231;a fonctionne 




mini-mac a dit:


> comment puis je configurer mail avec une adresse free carje sais pas quoi mettre , je pige rien , j'ai un serveur rentrant genre smtp.free.fr , j'ai le nom d'utilisateur qui est mon numero de tel etc.... mais je sais pas dans quel case mettre tout ca ... grrrrr


Ce n'est pourtant pas bien compliqu&#233; 
Tu entre le nom du compte, tes identifiants mail, le serveur pop (courrier rentrant) pop.free.fr, le serveur smtp (courrier sortant) smtp.free.fr et voil&#224; ... normalement &#231;a devrait fonctionner comme &#231;a.



freepda a dit:


> je d&#233;bute un peu sous mac, est-ce que tu peux pr&#233;ciser un peu mieux la manip a faire pour pouvoir mettre un raccourci pour acc&#233;der directement au disque de la freebox via le finder ?
> Merci


Dans le Finder, la barre de menu du haut, tu cliques sur "Aller", puis tu vas sur "Se connecter au serveur", l&#224; tu as une boite de dialogue qui appara&#238;t, et tu entres ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr Un raccourci va appara&#238;tre sur ton bureau. Mais le soucis c'est que &#231;a n'a pas l'air de fonctionner pour transf&#233;rer des fichiers sur le disque dur de la freebox ...



ibanezmac a dit:


> Bonsoir &#224; tout !
> Sacr&#233; soucis..
> Freebox V5 recue et mont&#233;e ce matin sans soucis.
> Vient le moment d'initialiser la FBX HD. Je branche le RJ45 et tout se passe bien.
> ...


Je ne comprends pas trop le soucis ???
C'est la communication entre les deux boitiers qui ne fonctionne pas sans fil ??
Et pourtant tu arrives &#224; te connecter au net sans fil depuis ton iBook ??
Tu es s&#251;r d'avoir bien lu et suivi toute les instructions d'installation ??
Tu as activ&#233; les fonctionnalit&#233;s wifi ou/et routeur de la freebox ? depuis l'espace client sur les pages de free ?


----------



## nikolo (6 Septembre 2006)

ok je vais tester avec captain FTP mais si quelqu'un y arrive via cyberduck je suis prenneur.

Je pense que la lenteur de captain ftp vient du fait qu'il est shareware.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2006)

mini-mac a dit:


> comment puis je configurer mail avec une adresse free carje sais pas quoi mettre , je pige rien , j'ai un serveur rentrant genre smtp.free.fr , j'ai le nom d'utilisateur qui est mon numero de tel etc.... mais je sais pas dans quel case mettre tout ca ... grrrrr


c'est avant tout une histore de r&#233;glages Mail 
il y a plusieurs sujets dessus qui donnent toutes les indications 

"serveur rentrant "c'est pas smtp , c'est pop, smtp c'est sortant

et tout d&#233;pend de quel FAI tu d&#233;pends 
la suite tu la trouveras sur les sujets mail et free 
il y a 2 pages de listes de sujets avec mail free en titre!!

exemple ( si ton FAI est free)  ca
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3711713&postcount=11


----------



## ibanezmac (6 Septembre 2006)

Junk a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas trop le soucis ???
> C'est la communication entre les deux boitiers qui ne fonctionne pas sans fil ??
> Et pourtant tu arrives à te connecter au net sans fil depuis ton iBook ??
> Tu es sûr d'avoir bien lu et suivi toute les instructions d'installation ??
> Tu as activé les fonctionnalités wifi ou/et routeur de la freebox ? depuis l'espace client sur les pages de free ?



Oui c'est la connexion sans fil entre les deux boitiers qui pose problème.
Mais ya une petite avancée depuis hier soir.
A la mise en route du boitier HD APRES AVOIR ENLEVE le RJ45, ca a l'air de se mettre en route mais je reste coincé sur ROCKnROLL indéfiniment.
Je vais continuer les essais...


----------



## Junk (6 Septembre 2006)

ibanezmac a dit:


> Oui c'est la connexion sans fil entre les deux boitiers qui pose problème.
> Mais ya une petite avancée depuis hier soir.
> A la mise en route du boitier HD APRES AVOIR ENLEVE le RJ45, ca a l'air de se mettre en route mais je reste coincé sur ROCKnROLL indéfiniment.
> Je vais continuer les essais...


Tant mieux 

Perso, quand ça reste coincé sur Rock'n Roll, je reboot la freebox (débranche et rebranche l'alimentation) et ça repare ...


----------



## freepda (6 Septembre 2006)

Oui effectivement impossible de transférer via le finder, pour moi Captain FTP fonctionne impec. Par contre le débit est vraiment faible 10mb


----------



## nikolo (7 Septembre 2006)

J'ai essay&#233; aussi hier , avec le freeware Rbrowser lite et cela fonctionne nickel mais c'est vrai que le debit est lent. 7 mn pour 700 mo c'est long.


----------



## miaou (7 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> ok je vais tester avec captain FTP mais si quelqu'un y arrive via cyberduck je suis prenneur.
> 
> Je pense que la lenteur de captain ftp vient du fait qu'il est shareware.



même problème pour moi 
voilà tout ce que fait fait . dites moi si ça fait pareil chez vous 

par le finder:
j'ai bien accès au DD de le Freebox ,mais en lecture seulement 

 par un navigateur Safari ou Firefox 
idem : lecture seulement

logiciel FTP:
avec Cyberduck, et RBrowser je n'y arrive pas 
 j'y arrive avec  Captain FTP et Fetch  ( version dévaluation 15 Jours ,après c'est payant )

j'y arrive aussi avec  Transmit , il y a l'air gratuit mais je n'en suis pas sûr


----------



## miaou (7 Septembre 2006)

transmit est bien un shareware
donc si j'ai compris il n'y aucune solution gratuite pour les macusers


----------



## abeerzen (7 Septembre 2006)

Bon, au debut le ftp ne marchait pas pour moi. après un hard reboot pour la freebox et la HD ça marche. par contre, j'ai le même problème que tout le monde: aucun moyen gratuit d'accéder à la fonction FTP. Pour ce qui est du débit, c'est pareil pour tout le monde (cf. réaction site freenews) environ 1Mo/s, il faut espérer que free remédie à ça rapidement.
Un autre bug que l'on retrouve sur les réactions d'utilisateurs, le timeshifting ne marche pas avec la TNT (vrai pour moi). Est-ce que ça marche pour certain d'entre vous ?


----------



## nikolo (7 Septembre 2006)

Si Rbrowser lite qui est gratuit : il faut juste lui dire du faire du FTP seulement et pas d'&#234;tre en automatique.

Je le fais chez moi sans probleme.

Au fait : seul les videos mpeg2.Ts et avi, Xvid et divx sont lus par la freebox.

Certain semble avoir reussi avec du mp3.


Sinon la fonction FTP du finder permet de lire mais pas de copier sur le serveur. c pour cela que cela ne fonctionne pas en direct via le finder


----------



## miaou (7 Septembre 2006)

Rbrowser lite  n'est plus disponible.....
si tu a lien, je suis preneur... merci 
RBrowser , m&#234;me ftp seulement est shareware  et en plus il marche pas......

j'ai essay&#233; one button , &#231;a marche pas 
le seul freeware que j'ai trouv&#233; c'est Fugu , mais c'est SFTP seulement


----------



## nikolo (7 Septembre 2006)

exact la derniere version est shareware mais il devient gratuit en version ftp &#224; l'ouverture de l'appli (j'ai celle ci chez moi).

a l'ouverture d'une demande de connection tu as sur le menu, un onglet en haut &#224; gauche demandant le protocole : tu vas dessus et tu trouves : automatic, ftp, sftp

tu mets ftp rentre : hd1.freebox.fr port 21
utilisateur : freebox
mot de passe : celui que tu as choisi ou celui par defaut 0000

et cela fonctionne ensuite.


----------



## miaou (7 Septembre 2006)

je viens de comprendre en effet que si l'  on choisit  "FTP ONLY "  c'est en quelque sorte la version lite. mais ça ne change rien. 
je fait bien tout ce que tu dit.........depuis hier
j'ai bien la fenêtre  " FTP hd1.freebox.fr- freebox " qui s'ouvre 
dedans l' icône du disque dur " hd1.freebox.fr "
mais.. Initializing....     sans fin...........
alors je ne sais pas ...
j'achèterai  fetch ou transmit et puis voilou.......

merci pour ton aide tout de même


----------



## nikolo (7 Septembre 2006)

bizarre j'ai pas du tout ce probleme.

tu met bien port 21 dans la case du port?


----------



## Laurent_h (7 Septembre 2006)

dupontrodo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> je suis chez Free mais en degroupage partiel car j'avais un abonnement FT, et je viens de demander le degroupage total chez Free.
> J'ai vu que la procédure recommencait depuis le début, combien de temps dure cette installation ?



Bonjour, 
Finalement, combien de temps pour ta migration DP-->DT ? (je suis en train de le faire)
Et combien de jours d'interruption ?

Merci


----------



## miaou (7 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> bizarre j'ai pas du tout ce probleme.
> 
> tu met bien port 21 dans la case du port?



oui et j'ai  essayé un peu tout et n'importe quoi   
 " pasive on, off, auto 
et désativé le pare feu..........

bof ça fais rien


----------



## nikolo (7 Septembre 2006)

Bizarre car en com moment m^me ou j'&#233;cris je suis en train de transf&#233;rer un divx via rbrowser (lite) sans probleme.


----------



## fanou (7 Septembre 2006)

ça marche bien avec transmit (debit lent de 1mo/s).
la programmation de la telecommande est vraiment nulle. 
un clic long pour afficher le contenu...  
en plus elle fonctionne mal chez moi: quand je baisse le volume parfois ça change de chaine, option éteint la boite, etc... 
ça vous le fait ?


----------



## Lamar (8 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

petite question : comment r&#233;gler l'heure du boitier HD de la freebox. Pour programmer un enregistrement le fait que la date du jour soit du genre 3 janvier 2000 et une heure tout aussi fantaisiste ne m'aide pas et je n'ai pas trouv&#233; la posibilit&#233; de r&#233;gler la date. Merci &#224; tous ceux qui m'aideront &#224; r&#233;soudre ce probl&#232;me.


----------



## nikolo (8 Septembre 2006)

tu ne peux pas le faire toi meme. il recupere cela par le reseau adsl.

idem pour le boitier adsl.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous 

Je vais d&#233;m&#233;nager dans une semaine &#224; Rennes, je vais enfin &#234;tre en d&#233;groupe totale (FT + wanadoo : marre marre..) Donc j'ai appel&#233; Free hier et j'ai pu gr&#226;ce au num&#233;ro de l'ancienne locataire du nouvel appartement avoir droit &#224; &#231;a : 
_
                                 Votre ligne est &#233;ligible &#224; l'offre *Freebox Total NDI + service TV*
                                 Vous b&#233;n&#233;ficierez de l'offre de t&#233;l&#233;phonie Freebox
                                 Vous recevrez le _*Modem Freebox HD

*Cool ! :love: :love: Alors je dis ok &#224; la fille de la hotline, tout est bon, coordonn&#233;es bancaires et tout et tout... 

mais...

Je re&#231;ois un email de free m'indiquant de suivre un lien pour valider mon inscription :

Et j'arrive sur une page de free "&#233;tape 5" confirmation des donn&#233;es.

Mais l&#224; je bloque, sur les 3 points !!!! 
Voici le contenu de la page web :

"Pour confirmer votre inscription, et proc&#233;der &#224; la commande de la ligne chez France T&#233;l&#233;com et &#224; l'envoi du colis contenant votre Freebox, merci de finaliser votre commande
*Merci de v&#233;rifier sur votre facture t&#233;l&#233;phonique votre num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone, et le saisir &#224; nouveau pour proc&#233;der &#224; la confirmation de votre inscription

**Num&#233;ro de la ligne                                  :*_ laquelle : celle de l'ancienne locataire ou celle que free va me donner ?

_Si cette nouvelle inscription fait suite &#224; un d&#233;m&#233;nagement d'un ancien acc&#232;s Free Haut D&#233;bit, merci de saisir la r&#233;ference de votre formulaire de d&#233;m&#233;nagement. *

R&#233;f&#233;rence de d&#233;m&#233;nagement                                  :*_ Ca, je sais vraiment pas ce que c'est ????_*
Num&#233;ro de votre                                  ancienne ligne : *_ici, c'est bien ma ligne de mon appart actuel chez France telecom ?

_Vous me serez d'un grand secours, j'ai hate d'avoir ma nouvelle connexion
Merci

Mamacass _
_


----------



## nikolo (8 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> *Merci de vérifier sur votre facture téléphonique votre numéro de téléphone, et le saisir à nouveau pour procéder à la confirmation de votre inscription*
> 
> *Numéro de la ligne :*_ laquelle : celle de l'ancienne locataire ou celle que free va me donner ?_


 
non celui que france telecom t'as donné pour l'ouverture de ta ligne France telecom à Rennes.


pour le reste desolé je sais pas.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse,

Mais apparement avec le NDI, je ne dois surtout pas ouvrir de ligne chez France t&#233;l&#233;com pour mon nouvel appartement, c'est free qui s'en occupe

???


----------



## nikolo (8 Septembre 2006)

ah? si tu les appelles c pas plus simple.


----------



## nikolo (8 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai un autre probleme depuis que j'ai activ&#233; le disque dur de la freebox et le resea uftp, ca carte airport ne detecte plus aucn signal wifi.

Je n'ai plus que autre dans ma liste de signal.

Avant je voyais mes voisins et un reseau libre depuis plus rien. J'ai pas essay&#233; non plus sans desactiver le disque dur et le ftp pour voir si je recuperer le reseau. J'essayerai ce soir chez moi.

Sinon quelqu'un &#224; ce m&#234;me probleme?


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> ah? si tu les appelles c pas plus simple.



Si bien sûr....
Mais on ne sait jamais peut être quelqu'un sait

Merci en tous cas


----------



## richard-deux (8 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si cette nouvelle inscription fait suite à un déménagement d'un ancien accès Free Haut Débit, merci de saisir la réference de votre formulaire de déménagement. *
> 
> Référence de déménagement                                  :*_ Ca, je sais vraiment pas ce que c'est ????_*
> Numéro de votre                                  ancienne ligne : *_ici, c'est bien ma ligne de mon appart actuel chez France telecom ?
> ...




Cette question ne t'es pas destinée car avant tu étais chez FT et Wanadoo.
Ici, Free te demande ton ancien accés à Free si tu avais été connecté chez eux, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
Donc, tu n'as pas à répondre à cette question.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci Richarddeux,

J'ai essay&#233; en rentrant ceci : 

*Num&#233;ro de la ligne                                  :* le num&#233;ro de l'ancienne locataire qu'elle m'a donn&#233;_
_*R&#233;f&#233;rence de d&#233;m&#233;nagement                                  :* ici j'ai rien mis*
Num&#233;ro de votre                                  ancienne ligne : *l&#224; mon num&#233;ro actuel chez ft

 Et j'ai &#231;a :*

"Erreur                                sur les informations de d&#233;m&#233;nagement* 
                               Les informations concernant votre d&#233;m&#233;nagement sont                                erronn&#233;es.
Merci de v&#233;rifier et de resaisir correctement votre num&#233;ro de d&#233;m&#233;nagement et votre ancien num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone"

  

HELP, please !


----------



## richard-deux (8 Septembre 2006)

Lorsque l'on te demande : *Numéro de votre ancienne ligne :*, il ne faut rien mettre puisque tu n'étais pas chez free.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

Ok merci, donc c'est ce que j'ai fait en mettant uniquement l'ancien num&#233;ro de l'appart de rennes, ca a march&#233; :love: j'ai eu tout le detail de mes coordonn&#233;es, adresse, num&#233;ro de tel, coordonn&#233;es bancaires...etc...

mais...

Apr&#232;s je passe &#224; la derni&#232;re &#233;tape :

et j'ai &#231;a :

*Deja inscrit* 
                               Ce num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone est d&#233;ja inscrit &#224; l'offre                                Free Haut d&#233;bit. Il n'est actuellement pas possible                                de faire une deuxi&#232;me inscription sur le m&#234;me num&#233;ro                                de t&#233;l&#233;phone.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

Je sais que l'ancienne locataire avait internet mais elle &#233;tait chez AOL
Merci de ton aide Richarddeux 

Je vais y arriver, je vais y arriver....mais pas sans votre aide.... :rose:


----------



## richard-deux (8 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je sais que l'ancienne locataire avait internet mais elle &#233;tait chez AOL
> Merci de ton aide Richarddeux
> 
> Je vais y arriver, je vais y arriver....mais pas sans votre aide.... :rose:





> *Deja inscrit*
> Ce num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone est d&#233;ja inscrit &#224; l'offre                                Free Haut d&#233;bit. Il n'est actuellement pas possible                                de faire une deuxi&#232;me inscription sur le m&#234;me num&#233;ro                                de t&#233;l&#233;phone.




Est ce que tu aurais activ&#233; avec le nom et le num&#233;ro de l'ancienne locataire une ligne Free &#224; son nom ? :rateau: 

D&#233;sol&#233; mais l&#224; je ne vois pas d'explication.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

Bahhhh nnnooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn, quand m&#234;me !

Je n'ai utilis&#233; que son ancien num&#233;ro, d'ailleurs, c'est le num&#233;ro qu'ils m'ont demand&#233; chez free quand je les ai appel&#233; hier soir ! Comme ca fait moins de trois mois qu'elle avait coup&#233;e sa ligne, le num&#233;ro n'&#233;tait pas reattribu&#233;.

Dans le r&#233;capitulatif des coordonn&#233;es, c'est bien &#224; mon nom !


----------



## richard-deux (8 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bahhhh nnnooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn, quand même !
> 
> Je n'ai utilisé que son ancien numéro, d'ailleurs, c'est le numéro qu'ils m'ont demandé chez free quand je les ai appelé hier soir ! Comme ca fait moins de trois mois qu'elle avait coupée sa ligne, le numéro n'était pas reattribué.
> 
> Dans le récapitulatif des coordonnées, c'est bien à mon nom !



Donc tu es inscrite si c'est ton nom.


----------



## MamaCass (8 Septembre 2006)

Oui d'accord mais pourquoi m'envoyer un mail pour me dire de valider mon inscription et &#224; l'&#233;tape 6 finale, pour me dire que je suis dej&#224; inscrite ? Comprends pas tout moi...

Mais si c'est &#231;a, merci Richarddeux 

ps : j'ai essay&#233; de les appeler ce midi, j'ai attendu 15 minutes, j'ai raccorch&#233; j'en avais marre... 1.34 l'appel + 0.34 cents la minute, faut pas d&#233;conner...


----------



## Lamar (8 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> tu ne peux pas le faire toi meme. il recupere cela par le reseau adsl.
> 
> idem pour le boitier adsl.



Merci de ta réponse. Qui entraine aussitot une deuxième question : pourquoi mon boitier n'est-il pas à l'heure ? et une troisième : comment le faire se remettre à l'heure ?
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse. Qui entraine aussitot une deuxième question : pourquoi mon boitier n'est-il pas à l'heure ?



Parce que le serveur de Free auquel tu es connecté ne l'est pas



Lamar a dit:


> et une troisième : comment le faire se remettre à l'heure ?
> Merci.



Tu peux pas, il te faut attendre que Free remette son serveur à l'heure.


----------



## Lamar (8 Septembre 2006)

Merci de ta r&#233;ponse. Je vais attendre, mais ce n'est pas tr&#232;s pratique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2006)

Tu peux passer un mail au support technique de Free pour le signaler si &#231;a dure plus d'une journ&#233;e.

EDIT : Sinon, pour tout le monde, cet ouvrage indispensable est une mine in&#233;puisable de renseignements.


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

Lamar a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse. Qui entraine aussitot une deuxième question : pourquoi mon boitier n'est-il pas à l'heure ? et une troisième : comment le faire se remettre à l'heure ?
> Merci.



J'ai eu le pb une fois: ce n'était pas un pb de serveur, juste ma prise de téléphone qui n'était pas correctement enfoncée. Vérifie toujours


----------



## Lamar (8 Septembre 2006)

Je vais essayer, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la cause du probl&#232;me, en effet ma connexion fonctionne parfaitement par ailleurs. C'est juste l'heure du magn&#233;toscope num&#233;rique qui n'est pas bonne.
Merci &#224; tous en tout cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a m'est arriv&#233; quelque fois, mais &#231;a n'a jamais dur&#233; plus d'un jour ou deux (la plupart du temps moins d'une demi journ&#233;e).


----------



## Lamar (10 Septembre 2006)

Ca y est, apr&#232;s un red&#233;marrage de la Freebox, l'heure est enfin bonne. Cerise sur le g&#226;teau je peux aussi acc&#233;der au disque dur int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; partir de mon ordi. Mais je n'arrive ni &#224; r&#233;cup&#233;rer les video qui s'y trouvent, ni en envoyer d'autres. Avez-vous le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ?


----------



## miaou (10 Septembre 2006)

et avec les autres fichiers tu arrive .. 
 tes fichiers sont importants ?  si oui il y a ,effectivement , un problème avec les fichiers > 2 Go 

http://bugs.freeplayer.org/task/598


pour nikolo : ça y est  finalement j'arrive utiliser RBrowser


----------



## Lamar (10 Septembre 2006)

En fait je n'y arrive avec aucun fichier, quelle que soit la taille. Il me dit que le dossier (disque dur, video ou enregistrement) ne peut pas &#234;tre modifi&#233;. Ai-je loup&#233; un r&#233;glage sur la freebox ? Je ne me connecte pas en anonyme mais avec un compte et un mot de passe.
Merci &#224; ceux qui pourraient m'aider.


----------



## miaou (10 Septembre 2006)

si tu te connecte du finder ( aller/ se connecter au serveur..  ) c'est normal 
lecture seulement .....    me demande pas pourquoi ,j e sais pas... 
pareil avec un navigateur.... safari, firefox, opéra 

il faut utiliser un client FTP ( transmit, fetch, RBrowser,captain FTP .... )

http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/section-FTP.html


----------



## Lamar (10 Septembre 2006)

Merci, j'ai essay&#233; avec Cyberduck, mais &#231;a ne marche pas. J'ai un message d'erreur un peu incompr&#233;hensible. C'est pas grave, je m'y remets d&#232;s demain, je vais finir par y arriver.
Merci de ton aide miaou.


----------



## miaou (11 Septembre 2006)

de rien

cyberduck ne marche pas chez moi non plus 
mais les autres oui  et particulier 
transmit qui a l'air  freeware !? 
et RBrowser qui est freeware si on utilise FTP seulement , c'est tout ce qu'on lui demande 
 (j'ai eu  un peu de mal avec lui , ( voir mes posts pr&#233;c&#233;dents ) mais maintenant &#231;a va )


----------



## MamaCass (11 Septembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Donc tu es inscrite si c'est ton nom.





Ca y est j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation de mon inscription, le login et le mot de passe pour suivre l'évolution de ma ligne, je suis à l'étape 2... sur 7

Patience, patience :sleep:

Merci beaucoup Richarddeux


----------



## richard-deux (11 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation de mon inscription, le login et le mot de passe pour suivre l'évolution de ma ligne, je suis à l'étape 2... sur 7
> 
> Patience, patience :sleep:
> 
> Merci beaucoup Richarddeux



Patiente tu dois être et heureuse tu seras: citation de maître Yoda.  

Etape 2 sur 7, il y a de la marge pour quelques erreurs.  
J'espère que le reste fonctionnera comme prévus.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Septembre 2006)

J'esp&#232;re aussi, le d&#233;lai annonc&#233; vendredi dernier : de 10 jours &#224; 3 semaines... ca va &#234;tre dur sans internet....


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2006)

Reçu aujourd'hui par email de Free:
Je peux oublier (du moins officiellement, en attendant un éventuel bidouillage futur ?) la possibilité de me servir de la Freebox HD sans poste de télévision à côté:



			
				Question a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si les fonctions de magnétoscope numérique disponibles sur la Freebox depuis septembre 06 peuvent être activées sans passer par la télécommande et le téléviseur ? Je n'ai pas de téléviseur et ne pense pas en acheter pour le moment: je regarde les chaines de la Freebox directement dans mon ordinateur. J'aimerai pouvoir profiter comme les autres clients Free de ma Freebox HD (actuellement elle est stockée dans un coin, avec la télécommande  );. Mon seul problème c'est l'activation de ses fonctions qui est impossible (cf. http://adsl.free.fr/tv/magneto/).
> Merci d'avance pour votre réponse, meilleures salutations
> ****** *******





			
				Reponse a dit:
			
		

> Cher Freenaute,
> L'interface du magnétoscope numérique est disponible uniquement via un poste de télévision.
> Nous vous remercions de votre compréhension.
> Nous restons à votre entière disposition pour toute information complémentaire.
> *********, votre conseiller Free.fr



C'est bref et sans appel de leur coté


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Merci Teo, c'est bon &#224; savoir 

Faudrait que tu empruntes une petite t&#233;l&#233; juste pour faire les r&#233;glges, non ?


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

Ben ou&#233;. A moins que quelqu'un m'appelle et qu'on fasse le truc en m&#234;me temps et moi totalement &#224; l'aveugle &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;commande, mais &#231;a me parait difficile 
De toute fa&#231;on, si je n'arrive pas &#224; me connecter en ftp pour poser et aller chercher des fichiers, je ne vois plus du tout l'int&#233;ret de cette Freebox HD 
Juste une question: elle sert de relais pour le ouifi sur un poste plus &#233;loign&#233; ou elle ne fait que capter l'autre boitier Freebox ?


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai reçu le mail de confirmation de mon inscription, le login et le mot de passe pour suivre l'évolution de ma ligne, je suis à l'étape 2... sur 7
> 
> Patience, patience :sleep:
> 
> Merci beaucoup Richarddeux



Je te souhaite pas mal de patience, et que tu es plus de chance que moi : 
Etape 2 depuis le 3 aout 
:sleep:
ça commence à faire (tres) long ...


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2006)

Arrête tu me fais peur, parce que je vais dans mon appart à partir de ce week end    

De toute façon le délai donné c'est de 10 jours à 3 semaines, donc si au bout de 3 semaines, je n'ai rien, je les harcèle tous les jours au tél  

Sans internet, c'est dur dur dur :rose:

Mais bon je n'aurais pas de tel fixe, forcement, et on peut pas les appeler à partir d'un portable  donc je squatterais une cabine au coin de la rue (si ça existe encore )

Z'ont interêt à se bouger, hein


----------



## maestro (15 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour
Savez vous comment je dois configurer mes préférences systèmes pour pouvoir utiliser ma ligne free et la free box FBX-ADSL05-01 en émission et réception de télécopie

J'ai une ligne dégroupée et conservé mon abonnement France Télécom

Merci de votre aide


----------



## nikolo (16 Septembre 2006)

tu peux faire de connection pour fax ou modem en adsl. il te faut un modem basic &#224; 56 k pour cela .


----------



## MarcMame (16 Septembre 2006)

maestro a dit:


> J'ai une ligne dégroupée et conservé mon abonnement France Télécom


Tu es donc en dégroupage partiel et non total.
Comme le dit nikolo, connecte le modem de ton Mac sur la ligne FT (par dessus le filtre Free donc).


----------



## MamaCass (16 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Z'ont interêt à se bouger, hein



 je suis à l'étape 4, yes !


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Septembre 2006)

Les relances que j'ai demand&#233; sur le site de l'aduf n'ont rien donn&#233;, il faut que j'ouvre une ligne chez FT pour ensuite passer au DT 
Et free n'a pas mis ma console &#224; jour


----------



## maestro (18 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Free.



Bonjour
Je suis équipé d'un iMac G4 sous os x 10.4 et d'un free box fbx adsl 05
Ma ligne téléphonique est dégroupée

Lorsque je souhaite envoyer un fax c'est toujours le modem interne qui est utilisé
Comment puis je configurer la free box pour utiliser la ligne Free lors de l'envoi et de la réception de télécopies

Merci


----------



## nikolo (18 Septembre 2006)

Tu ne peux pas envoyer et recevoir de fax sur une ligne ADSL.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2006)

maestro a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je suis &#233;quip&#233; d'un iMac G4 sous os x 10.4 et d'un free box fbx adsl 05
> Ma ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique est d&#233;group&#233;e
> 
> ...





nikolo a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas envoyer et recevoir de fax sur une ligne ADSL.



Faux, on peut en th&#233;orie en envoyer (mais en recevoir, oublie), mais Free ne le garantit pas, c'est tout. Il te faut tester les m&#233;thodes suivantes (valables pour la Freebox, pour les autres, je n'en sais rien) :

- Brancher le modem interne sur la ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique Freebox. Si &#231;a passe ne plus toucher &#224; rien.

- Si &#231;a ne passe pas, ajoute le pr&#233;fixe 3699 au N&#176; du destinataire (par exemple si son fax est le 0123456789, tu fais le 36990123456789). Si &#231;a marche, tu n'as qu'&#224; ajouter ce pr&#233;fixe &#224; tous les N&#176; de fax de tes correspondants.

Le pr&#233;fixe 3699 sert &#224; neutraliser le filtre d&#233;di&#233; aux communications vocales et am&#232;ne une am&#233;lioration de la qualit&#233; des t&#233;l&#233;copies.

Si &#231;a ne passe toujours pas l&#224;, quelque chose cloche qui rend ta ligne incompatible avec la t&#233;l&#233;copie

Sources de ces infos : La Freebox &#224; 200% de Fran&#231;ois Yves Le Gal, chez O'Reilly.


EDIT : Bien entendu, le t&#233;l&#233;phone peut &#234;tre branch&#233; derri&#232;re le modem interne, comme sur une ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique normale. Ne pas omettre de red&#233;marrer la Freebox &#224; chaque fois qu'on change ce qui est branch&#233; sur cette prise pour qu'elle puisse prendre le changement en compte.


----------



## nikolo (18 Septembre 2006)

Je me suis mal exprim&#233; ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'avec un modem aADSL on n peut faire du fax. il faut un modem 56 k basic qui brancher sur ne ligne adsl permettra d'avoir des fax sur son ordi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2006)

nikolo a dit:


> il faut un modem 56 k basic qui brancher sur ne ligne adsl permettra d'avoir des fax sur son ordi.



D'en envoyer, seulement d'en envoyer !


----------



## baiona (18 Septembre 2006)

salut
desole mais je n'arrive pas a trouver comment ouvrir un espace perso heberge chez free
je suis en total freebox
je ne trouve rien dans l'interface de gestion de mon compte

si quelqu'un peut m'aider, merci.


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2006)

C'est associ&#233; &#224; ton compte email, pas &#224; ton abonnement: tu cr&#233;es ton compte email (ou plusieurs d'ailleurs) et pour g&#233;rer ton espace, tu utilises ton email et ton mot de passe correspondant 
J'ai mis 2 jours &#224; trouver aussi


----------



## MamaCass (20 Septembre 2006)

J'arrive pas à y croire :love:   :love:


----------



## baiona (20 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> C'est associé à ton compte email, pas à ton abonnement: tu crées ton compte email (ou plusieurs d'ailleurs) et pour gérer ton espace, tu utilises ton email et ton mot de passe correspondant
> J'ai mis 2 jours à trouver aussi




merci !! (faut le savoir quand meme)


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2006)

ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai cr&#233;&#233; de nouvelles adresses pour de nouvelles pages, et apr&#232;s plusieurs heures, c'est pas actif et j'ai un message que le nom n'est pas valide ou que le mot de passe est invalide. C'est ennuyeux.

Y'a pas de limites &#224; la longueur des noms dans l'adresse email ? Le champ est limit&#233; mais m&#234;me avec un nom court &#231;a passe pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai cr&#233;&#233; de nouvelles adresses pour de nouvelles pages, et apr&#232;s plusieurs heures, c'est pas actif et j'ai un message que le nom n'est pas valide ou que le mot de passe est invalide. C'est ennuyeux.
> 
> Y'a pas de limites &#224; la longueur des noms dans l'adresse email ? Le champ est limit&#233; mais m&#234;me avec un nom court &#231;a passe pas



Non, la longueur de tes adresses email n'y est pour rien, tu n'as pas droit &#224; une page perso par adresse email, mais par email principal (donc par "compte" free).

Si tu veux plusieurs espaces, il faut te cr&#233;er d'autres comptes Free, c'est ce que j'ai fait, en ouvrant des comptes Free "gratuits" (ceux o&#249; on paie au temps de connexion, mais p&#244; grave, puisque tu ne les utilise pas pour te connecter). Tu a droit &#224; un espace jusqu'&#224; 10 Go par compte ouvert.


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, la longueur de tes adresses email n'y est pour rien, tu n'as pas droit à une page perso par adresse email, mais par email principal (donc par "compte" free).
> 
> Si tu veux plusieurs espaces, il faut te créer d'autres comptes Free, c'est ce que j'ai fait, en ouvrant des comptes Free "gratuits" (ceux où on paie au temps de connexion, mais pô grave, puisque tu ne les utilise pas pour te connecter). Tu a droit à un espace jusqu'à 10 Go par compte ouvert.



OK. Merci de l'info, c'était pas clair chez moi. Ce qui est un peu naze comme système car en lieu d'1 ou 10 Go de libre par adresse principale, je préfèrerai avoir 100 Mo pour mettons 10 adresses. Plus simple non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2006)

Pas forc&#233;ment, disons que &#231;a correspondrait mieux &#224; ce que *tu* souhaites.


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas forcément, disons que ça correspondrait mieux à ce que *tu* souhaites.



Aussi


----------



## wam (21 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
voila le problème: j'utilise comme beaucoup le P2P (à des fins personnelles évidemment), et plus particulièrement xdonkey, azureus ou amule. Sauf qu'il ya quelques semaines les dits programmes ont arrêté de télécharger, comme ca du jour au lendemain. 
Ma freebox etant en wifi/routeur, j'ai désactivé les deux fonctions et réessayer: résultat, ca marche toujours pas. Pour xdonkey ou amule ca ne se connecte pas au serveur et pour azureus il ne telecharge pas le torrent malgré sa popularité (je parle bien évidemment des photos de vacances dans le larzac de Thierry Bécaro). 
J'avais pourtant redirigé les ports sur le software et sur mon compte free (passant de 4662 en TCP et 4672 en UDP à autre chose), testé mon débit internet (qui n'a pas varié), j'arrive a télécharger sans problèmes des applis sur la toile sans problèmes et rapidement, et pourtant rien n'y fait...
Quelqu'un a t il déjà eu le même problème ? Est ce que Free m'aurait bloqué mon P2P (désolé si je passe pour un abruti en posant cette question mais ce domaine me dépasse entièrement) ? Y a t'il une solution ? Si oui, quelle est elle ? Faut il réinstaller l'OS ? Retourner la Freebox ? Avaler du dépoussiérant ?
En vous remerciant d'avance,
wam

P.S: Toute personne contribuant à la réparation de ce problème aura droit aux photos de vacances dans le Larzac.


----------



## lhallier (25 Septembre 2006)

Quelqu'un a-t-il le même pb?

Depuis quelques jours je ne reçois plus de courriels dans ma boite Free ; par contre je peux envoyer.j' ai vérifié mes messages sur le serveur ( 3 ) occupation 1%.
Un message qui ne peut passer par mon adresse free est bien arrivé dans ma boite wanadoo avec l'adresse wanadoo.
J'ai envoyé un post chez Free J'aurai peut - être une réponse..... dans une semaine ou plus.
@mitiés LH


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

wam a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> voila le probl&#232;me: j'utilise comme beaucoup le P2P (&#224; des fins personnelles &#233;videmment), et plus particuli&#232;rement xdonkey, azureus ou amule. Sauf qu'il ya quelques semaines les dits programmes ont arr&#234;t&#233; de t&#233;l&#233;charger, comme ca du jour au lendemain.
> Ma freebox etant en wifi/routeur, j'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; les deux fonctions et r&#233;essayer: r&#233;sultat, ca marche toujours pas. Pour xdonkey ou amule ca ne se connecte pas au serveur et pour azureus il ne telecharge pas le torrent malgr&#233; sa popularit&#233; (je parle bien &#233;videmment des photos de vacances dans le larzac de Thierry B&#233;caro).
> J'avais pourtant redirig&#233; les ports sur le software et sur mon compte free (passant de 4662 en TCP et 4672 en UDP &#224; autre chose), test&#233; mon d&#233;bit internet (qui n'a pas vari&#233, j'arrive a t&#233;l&#233;charger sans probl&#232;mes des applis sur la toile sans probl&#232;mes et rapidement, et pourtant rien n'y fait...
> ...



Tu ne serais pas en IP-ADSL par hasard (c'est &#224; dire en zone "non d&#233;group&#233;e"), parce que si c'est le cas, tu peux oublier le p2p avec Free. Ils ont mis un filtre qui bride les acc&#232;s &#224; ce type de r&#233;seau, &#231;a leur co&#251;te trop cher (&#231;a occupait jusqu&#224; 80% de la bande passante utilis&#233;e la nuit, et eux, ils paient FT au Mo). Il faut s'attendre &#224; ce que t&#244;t ou tard, Free n'offre plus d'acc&#232;s en IP-ADSL, ils n'accepteront sans doute plus que des clients en zone d&#233;group&#233;e, quitte &#224; acc&#233;l&#233;rer le d&#233;groupage.



lhallier a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il le m&#234;me pb?
> 
> Depuis quelques jours je ne re&#231;ois plus de courriels dans ma boite Free ; par contre je peux envoyer.j' ai v&#233;rifi&#233; mes messages sur le serveur ( 3 ) occupation 1%.
> Un message qui ne peut passer par mon adresse free est bien arriv&#233; dans ma boite wanadoo avec l'adresse wanadoo.
> ...



As tu essay&#233; de supprimer via le webmail le courrier le plus ancien ? il arrive parfois qu'un courrier bloque l'acc&#232;s en download au serveur POP.


----------



## lhallier (26 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu ne serais pas en IP-ADSL par hasard (c'est à dire en zone "non dégroupée"), parce que si c'est le cas, tu peux oublier le p2p avec Free. Ils ont mis un filtre qui bride les accès à ce type de réseau, ça leur coûte trop cher (ça occupait jusquà 80% de la bande passante utilisée la nuit, et eux, ils paient FT au Mo). Il faut s'attendre à ce que tôt ou tard, Free n'offre plus d'accès en IP-ADSL, ils n'accepteront sans doute plus que des clients en zone dégroupée, quitte à accélérer le dégroupage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cricri (27 Septembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s avoir jou&#233; avec la t&#233;l&#233;commande : Free TV &#233;cran noir. Son OK. Reboot et reboot mais rien n'y fait. Ecran noir...

J'ai fait un hard reboot ( 4 red&#233;marraga avant syncrho ?) et Rock'n roll est revenu 5 secondes puis ecran noir &#224; nouveau.

Plusieurs hard reboot et toujours l'&#233;cran noir.... ( je peux changer les chaines et j'entends le son).


----------



## Cricri (27 Septembre 2006)

Je n'y croyais pas mais j'ai poussé un peu la prise péritel...   

Problème résolu.


----------



## nikolo (27 Septembre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> Je n'y croyais pas mais j'ai poussé un peu la prise péritel...
> 
> Problème résolu.


 
et ben Cricri l'honneur estsauf à ce que je lis...  C'est toujours un truc bete auquel on ne pense jamais.

Bon heureusement tout est redevennu normale.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Septembre 2006)

Nous avons une free box ent IP non dégroupés, et nous nous étions aperçus qu'ils bridaient pour les téléchargements.

Mais depuis un moment quand nous sommes sur messenger nous avons une déconnexion environ toutes les 2 ou 3 mn  

Est-ce que c'est arrivé à l'une ou l'un d'entre vous ????

Nous commençons à perdre patience.....

Merci


----------



## lhallier (30 Septembre 2006)

Il doit se passer quelque chose chez Free pour les non degroupés. en effet , voir plus haut je ne reçois plus tous mes messages , c' est embêtant et pratiquement plus de spams , çà c'est bien. Free n'est- il pas entrain de mettre des filtres pour limiter le trafic à l'instar de la limitation des téléchargements?. J'ai fait une réclamation pour mes mails.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (30 Septembre 2006)

lhallier a dit:


> Il doit se passer quelque chose chez Free pour les non degroupés. en effet , voir plus haut je ne reçois plus tous mes messages , c' est embêtant et pratiquement plus de spams , çà c'est bien. Free n'est- il pas entrain de mettre des filtres pour limiter le trafic à l'instar de la limitation des téléchargements?. J'ai fait une réclamation pour mes mails.



Je crois que oui :hein: et crois aussi que nous allons plier les gaules et changer de crèmerie !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Octobre 2006)

Sur le forum de l'ADUF, entre autres, les freenautes en non-degroup&#233; indiquent qu'ils sont brid&#233;s en download P2P, avec Messenger, voir m&#234;me avec quelques sites en asie


----------



## lhallier (2 Octobre 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:


> Je crois que oui :hein: et crois aussi que nous allons plier les gaules et changer de crèmerie !!!



Je suis rentré sur le site de Free et supprimé 3 filtres qui ont été mis sans mon accord le 21/09/2006; çà refonctionne.
En particulier un filtre qui refusait les mails avec une adresse indépendante de Free, le pire c'est que mes correspondants n'étaient pas avisés de la non transmission de leur message.
J'appelle çà de la dictature, je plains le pauvre pékin qui débute ou qui ne sait pas fréquenter les forums.
:hein:  :hein:


----------



## baiona (4 Octobre 2006)

salut
j'ai active un espace perso free
mais je n'arrive pas a envoier des donnees depuis cyberduck 
 -quel serveur ?
 -quel port ?
 -le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe sont-ils les meme que pour le compte e-mail ?
quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?


----------



## Cricri (4 Octobre 2006)

baiona a dit:


> salut
> j'ai active un espace perso free
> mais je n'arrive pas a envoier des donnees depuis cyberduck
> -quel serveur ?
> ...



ftpperso.free.fr
oui.


----------



## nikolo (4 Octobre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> ftpperso.free.fr
> oui.


 

port 21

mot de passe celui que tu as choisis ou qui t'as ete attribué lors de ton inscription.


----------



## saphir44 (4 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir depuis quelques jours je tente vainement de me connecter avec mon compte AIM ou ICQ , je suis chez free en non dégroupé , avec MSN je suis déconnectée tous les 5 min , je savais déja que j'étais bridée au niveau du Peer to Peer mais je ne l'utilisais pasvmais là si free bride aussi la messagerie instantanée c'est de l'abus


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2006)

saphir44 a dit:


> Bonsoir depuis quelques jours je tente vainement de me connecter avec mon compte AIM ou ICQ , je suis chez free en non dégroupé , avec MSN je suis déconnectée tous les 5 min , je savais déja que j'étais bridée au niveau du Peer to Peer mais je ne l'utilisais pasvmais là si free bride aussi la messagerie instantanée c'est de l'abus



Non, en dehors d'ICQ, j'utilise les mêmes médias que toi, je suis aussi chez Free en non dégroupé, et je ne rencontre pas ces problèmes.


----------



## Bernard53 (4 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, en dehors d'ICQ, j'utilise les m&#234;mes m&#233;dias que toi, je suis aussi chez Free en non d&#233;group&#233;, et je ne rencontre pas ces probl&#232;mes.


Vous avez bien de la chance ! Cela fait un mois et plus que &#231;a dure voir les forums IP/ADSL de l'ADUF et particuli&#232;rement celui-ci. En g&#233;n&#233;ral &#231;a bloque vers 18h-20h jusqu'&#224; environ 22h. D&#233;connexion de MSN toutes 3 &#224; 5 mn et impossibilt&#233; de se connecter aux newgroups. Appremment ceci varie avec les r&#233;gions, les jours, les humeurs de Free :rose: pas de grandes lignes g&#233;n&#233;rales.


----------



## nikolo (5 Octobre 2006)

rien de tout cela chez moi et jesuis en degroupage partiel.

msm fonction bien, pas de coupure etc...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, en dehors d'ICQ, j'utilise les mêmes médias que toi, je suis aussi chez Free en non dégroupé, et je ne rencontre pas ces problèmes.



      t'es bien un des rares Pascal !!!  Tu connais quelqu'un chez Free ??????


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2006)

Non, personne, j'ai les probl&#232;mes avec les clients P2P (enfin, quand je dis *j*'ai ... ), comme tout le monde, mais iChat (AIM) et Mercury (MSN) fonctionnent.


----------



## saphir44 (5 Octobre 2006)

En tout cas chez moi en seine et marne  je ne peux plus me connecter sur AIM/ICQ et donc ichat &#224; partir de 18 heures jusqu'&#224; 23 heures :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: hier j'ai fait le test avec ADSL pas de connection puis je me suis connect&#233; avec la ligne de secours RTC de free et l&#224; bingo je me suis connect&#233; tout de suite alors si c'est pas free qui bloque le protocole je vois pas d'o&#249; &#231;a vient


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2006)

saphir44 a dit:


> En tout cas chez moi en seine et marne  je ne peux plus me connecter sur AIM/ICQ et donc ichat à partir de 18 heures jusqu'à 23 heures :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: hier j'ai fait le test avec ADSL pas de connection puis je me suis connecté avec la ligne de secours RTC de free et là bingo je me suis connecté tout de suite alors si c'est pas free qui bloque le protocole je vois pas d'où ça vient



 Curieux ... On ne dois pas être dans la même Seine et Marne


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Octobre 2006)

Les problemes de d&#233;bit en zone degroup&#233; ne sont pas un cas isol&#233; : 
http://www.aduf.org/viewforum.php?f=32
Il suffit de voir le nombre de sujet (et encore, ce n'est pas le seul forum qui en parle) pour comprendre que "beaucoup" d'abonn&#233; Free en non -degroup&#233; sont l&#233;s&#233;s...


----------



## teo (5 Octobre 2006)

Mes deux ordis et celui de mon coloc &#233;tant connect&#233;s en wifi, je suis all&#233; activer le routeur NAT de la Freebox et apr&#232;s r&#233;attribution de certains ports dans l'interface web (Merci Freelancer ) je n'ai plus de pb de connexion et d&#233;connexion intempestive.
Je ne sais pas du tout comment &#231;a fonctionne et ce que &#231;a fait mais &#231;a marche  (je suis en total d&#233;group&#233. Acquisition refonctionne correctement.

Par contre, j'ai toujours des pb en TV multipostes et avec les streams de France Inter, particuli&#232;rement sur le Titanium en 10.39


----------



## Delgesu (7 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir,

j'ai la Freebox HD depuis aujourd'hui.  Je l'ai relié avec un câble optique sur mon ampli Luxman. Ce soir, j'étais dans Don Giovanni, sur Arte, quand progressivement des bruits parasites horribles sont venus complètement brouiller le son, comme des craquements, et ceci sur toutes les chaînes. J'ai ensuite essayé via les sorties RCA, et là plus de bruits parasites. Quelqu'un connaît-il ce problème?  En ce moment je suis dans la 2e symphonie de Mahler sur France 3, et le son est parfait via l'optique.  Alors bon ....


----------



## -do_ob- (7 Octobre 2006)

Je sais que chez moi,de temps en temps,le son se met à cracher,se saccader jusqu'à que ce soit inaudible et je suis obligé de changer de chaine puis revenir pour que cela refonctionne correctement.

Sinon je ne sais pas si je dois poster ici ou ouvrir un topic:
J'ai switché cet a.m. sur un Macbook.J'esaye d'installer le kit de connexion free dessus et impossible.La fenètre se lance mais est tt blanche (Vide?) et rien ne se passe.
Je suis en Wifi,mode routeur NAT sur freebox HD.Sur PC tt fonctionne parfaitement.
Je suis un peu perdu ds l'OS.Donc si qqqn peut m'aider?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Delgesu (7 Octobre 2006)

Ciel, je ne trouve pas comment changer mon mot de passe pour mon mail chez Free!  J'ai beau fouiller partout dans mon interface, rien à faire, je ne trouve pas.  Je voudrais aussi supprimer un compte mail.  Quelqu'un sait-il où se trouve la partie "gestion des adresses mail" ? (s'il y en a une...)


----------



## Delgesu (7 Octobre 2006)

je me réponds:

à la place de rentrer son mot de passe et identifiant Freebox dans la page "Mon Compte", rentrer ceux valables pour le mail. C'est bête, mais il faut bien tout lire...


----------



## -do_ob- (7 Octobre 2006)

Mon compte/G&#233;rer mon compte.....(Ds le dernier encadr&#233; &#224; droite,en bas:Gestion de mes comptes emails).
Il y a aussi une proc&#233;dure pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer ses identifiants.
Sinon tu peux aussi les appeler.:rateau:

Edit:Bon et bien tu as trouv&#233;


----------



## -do_ob- (7 Octobre 2006)

Apr&#232;s tt tu es surement sous Mac OS X.Un petit coup demain pour mettre en route ma connexion?
Ici
Merci


----------



## baiona (8 Octobre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> ftpperso.free.fr
> oui.





nikolo a dit:


> port 21
> 
> mot de passe celui que tu as choisis ou qui t'as ete attribué lors de ton inscription.




au fait ca marche  
merci


----------



## vetonico (12 Octobre 2006)

Est-il possible de passer en dégroupage total chez FREE  et conserver son abonnement France Télécom au cas où...


----------



## Delgesu (12 Octobre 2006)

vetonico a dit:


> Est-il possible de passer en dégroupage total chez FREE  et conserver son abonnement France Télécom au cas où...



euh .... ça s'appelle le dégroupage pas total...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2006)

vetonico a dit:


> Est-il possible de passer en dégroupage total chez FREE  et conserver son abonnement France Télécom au cas où...


non , par definition du dégroupage total

soit c'est degroupage total ( et plus d'abonnement FT)
soit c'est dégroupage partiel ( et conservation de l'abonnement FT)
soit non dégroupage ( abonnement à un FAI en IP/ADSL)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2006)

vetonico a dit:


> Est-il possible de passer en dégroupage total chez FREE  et conserver son abonnement France Télécom au cas où...





pascalformac a dit:


> non , par definition du dégroupage total
> 
> soit c'est degroupage total ( et plus d'abonnement FT)
> soit c'est dégroupage partiel ( et conservation de l'abonnement FT)
> soit non dégroupage ( abonnement à un FAI en IP/ADSL)



Eliminons la confusion : *le* dégroupage n'existe pas. En fait le même terme désigne deux concepts différents.

1) Le dégroupage de la zone géographique : le FAI dispose dans la région de ses propres infrastructures, et fournis lui même le service à ses abonnés. Par contre, si la zone n'est pas dégroupée, le FAI achète de la bande passante à FT, et la revend à ses clients.

2) Le dégroupage de la ligne : Si la zone est dégroupée, le FAI peut proposer à ses abonnés de fournir le service "à domicile". dans ce cas, l'abonnement FT n'existe plus. On parle alors de dégroupage total. Toutefois, l'abonné peut choisir un service livré "à la boucle locale". Dans ce cas, l'abonné doit garder son abonnement FT, mais il dispose des mêmes caractéristiques de bande passante et autres (TV internet entre autres) que l'abonné en dégroupage total. On parle alors de dégroupage partiel.

L'inconvénient du dégroupage partiel est le prix de l'abonnement FT, son avantage est le maintien de la ligne de téléphone FT, ce qui permet d'avoir deux lignes virtuelles sur une seule physique. Par ailleurs, en cas de problème chez le FAI, la connexion RTC de secours généralement fournie avec un abonnement ADSL ne peut fonctionner que dans le cas d'un dégroupage partiel, et il en va en principe* de même des fonctions FAX et autres utilisations non audio d'une ligne téléphonique.



(*)En principe, car, chez Free, par exemple, s'il n'est pas possible de recevoir de FAX, il est dans certains cas, possible d'en envoyer.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et il en va en principe* de même des fonctions FAX et autres utilisations non audio d'une ligne téléphonique.
> 
> (*)En principe, car, chez Free, par exemple, s'il n'est pas possible de recevoir de FAX, il est dans certains cas, possible d'en envoyer.



Détail:
je connais plus d'une personne qui recoivent et envoient des faxes  via Free sans probleme   et ce aussi bien en degroupage partiel que total 
( toutefois , et c'est écrit noir sur blanc sur le site free, free ne garantit pas le bon traitement des données fax tout en reconnaissant que ca peut marcher ... ou pas)


----------



## Delgesu (12 Octobre 2006)

Bon depuis aujourd'hui j'en suis à l'étape 6 de ma commande, même si dans les faits il y a 1 semaine que j'ai internet et la Freebox. Cependant, je ne peux toujours pas activer la fonction WIFI de ma Freebox.  Un message me dit de réessayer "dans quelques semaines" !!  Est-ce normal ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2006)

oui
il faut de quelques jours &#224; ++ pour que Free r&#233;actualise sa banque de donn&#233;es /wifi


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2006)

Moi quand j'ai re&#231;u la freebox, je l'ai branch&#233; en ethernet, suis all&#233; sur la page de conf, activ&#233; le wifi, la freebox a red&#233;marr&#233; et hop j'avais le wifi de suite.


----------



## Delgesu (12 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Moi quand j'ai reçu la freebox, je l'ai branché en ethernet, suis allé sur la page de conf, activé le wifi, la freebox a redémarré et hop j'avais le wifi de suite.



et gnagnagni et gnagnagna


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2006)

Ben quoi je partage mon exp&#233;rience c'est tout


----------



## nikolo (13 Octobre 2006)

Laisse, il est jaloux c'est tout.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Octobre 2006)

Il plaisante, je le sais bien  
Mais quel plaisir d'&#234;tre chez Free, il s'en rendra compte, enfin quand ca marchera


----------



## nikolo (13 Octobre 2006)

c'est vrai que quand ce la fonctione cela fonctionne tres bien.

ce qui est le cas chez moi: internet ultra rapide, tele nickel et 100% fonctionnelle, routeur actif aussi, dd fonctionnel ainsique le ftp et le multipost.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Octobre 2006)

Je dois recevoir ma freebox aujourd'hui ou demain au plus tard, je suis deja &#224; l'etape 6 depuis hier...
Je suis impatient d'installer tout &#231;a, surtout avec 18dB d'att&#233;nuation, &#231;a devrait etre pas mal


----------



## Delgesu (13 Octobre 2006)

ça y eeeeest !  Tout fonctionne chez moi.  Youpi !


----------



## MamaCass (13 Octobre 2006)

Oh l'aut' comment qui se la pete grave   

et gnagnagni et gnagnagna 

ps : tu vois c'est que du bonheur


----------



## IBOOK94 (15 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Quelle est la procédure pour connecter son mac à la freebox HD afin de pouvoir accéder aux fichiers ? 

Merci


----------



## nikolo (16 Octobre 2006)

deja active le ftp et le disque dur sur la freebox HD (celle reli&#233;e &#224; ta tele) et note l'adresse fournie pour le ftp . Ton mot de passe par defaut est 0000.

ensuite via, transmit, captain ftp, cyberduck, rbrowser etc ou la fonction ftp (tres limit&#233; celle la : lecture seulement) tu pourras avoir acces &#224; ta freebox HD.


----------



## Bassman (18 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour tous.

J'essaye de joindre free depuis quelques jours, jamais moyen de tomber sur le mec qui pourra me renseigner.


J'emmenage avec ma copine qui a elle aussi une Freebox. Je souhaiterais avant de r&#233;silier mon abnoement faire basculer mes 2 adresses mails depuis mon compte, vers son compte free.

Quelqu'un sait ou et comment je peux le faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2006)

free est assez " injoignable" pour le moment

normalement  free ne bloque pas les adresses  autres
Ainsi moi , avec le FAI free , j'ai pu continuer &#224; utiliser mes adresses de mon ancien fai
( evidemment en modifiant les r&#233;glages dans Mail,  particuli&#232;rement en refoormatant le smtp)

edith 
et tu peux continuer &#224; utiliser des adresses free bien sur

petite confirmation l&#224;
http://www.infos-du-net.com/forum/161013-8-garder-email-resiliation


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

vous qui vous y connaissez en free, j'aimerai prendre la freebox HD mais j'ai pas de ligne tel, et je ne sais pas si la personne d'avant en avait une (je suis arriv&#233; en juin 2006)

En plus, Je n'ai pas trop compris la grille tarifaire de free !
Ya til des frais d'installations ?
La freebox est gratuite ?
On a le droit &#224; un combin&#233; t&#233;l&#233;phonique avec ou non ?

Il faut imprimer et envoyer des papiers (rib etc) pour s'abonner ? 

Merci de votre aide je suis tout tout perdu perdu....

(twingocerise@gmail.com)


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2006)

Premiere chose &#224; faire
 EDITE ton mail pour l'&#233;crire de facon crypt&#233;e 
( je sais que gmail a un bon anti spam , mais pas la peine de tenter le diable!)

edite le et &#233;cris le genre  ( en 2 lignes)
twingocerise
atgmaildotcom


----------



## MamaCass (18 Octobre 2006)

twingocerise a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> vous qui vous y connaissez en free, j'aimerai prendre la freebox HD mais j'ai pas de ligne tel, et je ne sais pas si la personne d'avant en avait une (je suis arriv&#233; en juin 2006)



Idem pour moi, il y a 1 ou 2 mois, faut que tu reussisses &#224; obtenir le num&#233;ro de l'ancienne locataire et que la ligne soit r&#233;sili&#233;e depuis moins de 3 mois (si tu es arriv&#233;e en juin, c'est grill&#233;.....) tu devras payer un acte mais c'est pas tr&#232;s cher il me semble. Es tu en d&#233;groupage total ? 

Si non, tu peux prendre l'offre freebox only (pas d'abonnement t&#233;l&#233;phonique chez France Telecom mais je crois qu'il faut quand m&#234;me payer l'ouverture de ligne)



twingocerise a dit:


> En plus, Je n'ai pas trop compris la grille tarifaire de free !



Free c'est un tarif unique : 29.90 euros/mois que tu sois en d&#233;groupage total, partiel etc...




twingocerise a dit:


> Ya til des frais d'installations ?



Normalement non, tout d&#233;pend de ce qu'il a d&#233;j&#224; chez toi, nouveau logement sans t&#233;l&#233;phone ?



twingocerise a dit:


> La freebox est gratuite ?



Freebox offerte lors de l'abonnement



twingocerise a dit:


> On a le droit &#224; un combin&#233; t&#233;l&#233;phonique avec ou non ?



Sur la freebox HD, tu dois brancher ton propre t&#233;l&#233;lphone




twingocerise a dit:


> Il faut imprimer et envoyer des papiers (rib etc) pour s'abonner ?



Lorsque tu les appelera pour t'abonner, ils vont te donner une adresse web avec un formulaire que tu imprimeras en deux exemplaires : un pour eux et un pour ta banque pour l'autorisation de pr&#233;l&#233;vement automatique



twingocerise a dit:


> Merci de votre aide je suis tout tout perdu perdu....


----------



## teo (18 Octobre 2006)

- Si tu n'as pas de ligne du tout (pas de prise et de raccordement), tu dois demander à Free de faire établir une ligne par un technicien, c'est fait par Free et à leur frais (arrange-toi juste à voir où il pose les prises, que ce soit à un endroit où ça t'arrange et assez central pour que le wifi passe bien partout !), pas loin de prises électriques aussi . C'est ce qu'à fait mon ex dans son nouvel appart. Ca prend un peu plus de temps évidemment que la méthode classique.

- si tu as une prise et que tu ne sais pas si l'ancien numéro est encore actif (les 3 mois sont un délai de base, j'ai annulé mon abo chez FT en décembre et j'ai re activé ma ligne en aout chez Free ) va sur cette page et entre l'ancien numéro, tu sauras de suite si tu es éligible. Si tu ne l'as pas, va dans cette page aussi, y'a un numéro où les appeler pour savoir quel est ce numéro et ils te diront si tu es encore éligible et si non quelle choix tu dois faire.

La procédure n'est en général lancée qu'à réception de ton RIB et de ton autorisation de prélèvement. Ensuite tu suis là où ça en est sur la page Free de ton compte (à partir de n'importe quel ordinateur ayant accès à internet).


----------



## duracel (19 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Freebox offerte lors de l'abonnement


 
Non, la freebox n'est pas offerte, elle reste la "propriété insaisissable de free".
Elle est simplement prêtée. Si tu la perds/casse tu dois la rembourser (400 euros je crois).


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2006)

Oui ok mais bon tu ne dois pas l'acheter, c'est &#231;a que je voulais dire


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2006)

en complement de Teo
Teo parle ici du degroupage *TOTAL direct*
Qui n'est pas la seule option

on peut aussi  choisir le *d&#233;groupage  partiel* ( c'est &#224; dire avec ligne FT normale en plus de freeadsl )
passer par FT d'abord


Il est aussi parfois interessant de passer d'abord par FT en cas de degroupage total  ( mais   plus cher 55 &#8364; au lieu de 19,99)

TRES BONNE FAQ claire 100% degroupage *total* free 
l&#224;
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?showtopic=2579


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

Exact. Merci de la pr&#233;cision.

Le d&#233;savantage pour le d&#233;groupage total est l'absence de t&#233;l en cas de rupture de connection (&#231;a passe par internet et non pas par la ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique habituelle). Ca peut &#234;tre un pb pour certaines configurations familiales, m&#234;me si de plus en plus de gamins ont leur portable


----------



## morpheus_jedi (19 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

il m'est impossible d'utiliser le boîtier HD.
En effet, j'ai connecté la HD sur le boîtier ADSL via le port ethernet.
Une petite diode rouge s'est allumée sur la HD mais plus rien, pas de message etape 1, etc ..
J'ai essayé d'appuyer sur les boutons de la HD lorsque je branche l'alimentation mais rien du tout.

Donc au final, je me retrouve avec un boîtier Adsl fonctionnant très bien et le boîtier HD ne fonctionnant pas.

D'où peut venir le problème mais surtout quelle est la solution.


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## nikolo (19 Octobre 2006)

as tu bien fait la syncro entre les 2 boitiers en les reliant entre eux en ethernet?


----------



## morpheus_jedi (19 Octobre 2006)

Justement cela coince à ce niveau lorsque je les branche ensemble, il ne se passe rien, il y a juste la petite led rouge qui reste allumée.


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

As-tu essayé de connecter la Freebox HD en wifi, sans le cable Ethernet ?

As-tu ton poste de télévision connecté à la Freebox HD ?

As-tu activé la télévision dans la page web de ton compte (comme la téléphonie ?) ? Il me semble qu'il faut le faire, pour la HD comme pour le multiposte, pour voir la tv dans ton mac.

As-tu fait un Hard Reboot (redémarrer 4 fois la Freebox HD ) ?

Tu dois avoir un minimum de solutions à trouver dans le manuel, assez bien foutu je dois dire (Chapitre 2 du Manuel Freebox HD, Pb et solutions)

C'est juste des pistes, étant donné que n'ayant pas de tv, la Freebox HD reste elle aussi chez moi dans un coin


----------



## morpheus_jedi (19 Octobre 2006)

merci je vais voir tout cela


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2006)

Salut, 
J'ai la freebox HD depuis vendredi dernier.
J'ai choisi un num&#233;ro de t&#233;l en 087xxx.
Et depuis, &#231;a marche pas 
Je n'ai pas de tonalit&#233;, mais quand j'appelle ce num&#233;ro, je tombe sur la messagerie, et je peux voir mon message dans la console de gestion... 

Que faire?
J'ai deja rebooter la freebox, d&#233;branch&#233;-rebranch&#233; le t&#233;l&#233;phone...
Je s&#232;che...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2006)

telephone compatible??
Liste   , entre autres l&#224; ( 6 pages)
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?showtopic=312
rendre son tel compatible
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?showtopic=1439


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2006)

Philips 211 DECT, il est marqu&#233; compatible dans le liste chez Free
http://faq.free.fr/adsl/Decouvrir_l...ation_generale/Telephones_compatibles_Freebox


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2006)

donc le plus probable : ta ligne n'est pas 100% active
( la bascule sur messagerie est un signe)*
ou
y a un souci

*ps : plus tard une fois le souci r&#233;solu, verifier un truc :  desactiver le RENVOI SYSTEMATIQUE sur messagerie 
( qui est le statut par d&#233;faut &#224; cr&#233;ation de #, ou cela l'&#233;tait au d&#233;but)


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Octobre 2006)

OK, merci Pascal


----------



## Delgesu (22 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] Bassman;4015068 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous.
> 
> J'essaye de joindre free depuis quelques jours, jamais moyen de tomber sur le mec qui pourra me renseigner.
> 
> ...




Cette procédure serait parfaitement inutile, vu que tu peux garder par la suite tes adresses mails indépendament de ton abonnement. C'est quelqu'un de la hotline de Free qui me l'a confirmé.


----------



## nicomaly (22 Octobre 2006)

Bj, 2 questions :
- j'ai branché mon lecteur DVD sur l'entrée (RCA) de ma freebox HD mais je n'arrive pas a trouver le canal pour lire mes DVD ??
- peut-on faire une seul liste des chaînes de la TNT avec la liste "généraliste", car les chaînes TNT ne sont pas très facile a trouver ?? 
- peut-on programmer un affichage des chaînes "favoris" très simplement, avec un seul clic sur le bouton "liste" de la télécomande a la place de la liste "généraliste" programmer par défaut ?
merci


----------



## ibanezmac (22 Octobre 2006)

Hello !

Je crois que ces prises ne sont pas encore activées sur la V5.
Sauf erreur de ma part.


----------



## MamaCass (23 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> donc le plus probable : ta ligne n'est pas 100% active
> ( la bascule sur messagerie est un signe)*
> ou
> y a un souci
> ...



En effet, une fois que tu as crée ton munéro, il faut attendre 72h pour qu'il devienne actif


----------



## nikolo (23 Octobre 2006)

nicomaly a dit:


> Bj, 2 questions :
> - j'ai branché mon lecteur DVD sur l'entrée (RCA) de ma freebox HD mais je n'arrive pas a trouver le canal pour lire mes DVD ??
> - peut-on faire une seul liste des chaînes de la TNT avec la liste "généraliste", car les chaînes TNT ne sont pas très facile a trouver ??
> - peut-on programmer un affichage des chaînes "favoris" très simplement, avec un seul clic sur le bouton "liste" de la télécomande a la place de la liste "généraliste" programmer par défaut ?
> merci


 
- les prises RCA de la freebox ne sont pas actives en entrée. Seules les sorties audio les sont (les rca rouge et blanc).

- pour n'avoir qu'une seule liste TNT et generalistes , il suffit de mettre en favoris les chaines regardées via le bouton info de la telecommande .

- pour recuperer la liste des favoris, appuie long sur le bouton bleu Free.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> En effet, une fois que tu as crée ton munéro, il faut attendre 72h pour qu'il devienne actif



ça fait plus d'une semaine maintenant...
J'ai choisi le numéro le vendredi 13 :sick:  et depuis, ça ne marche toujours pas...
Je rebbote la freebox regulierement (tous les 2 ou 3 jours en moyenne)...

Je vais essayer de les contacter ce soir, je verrais bien...


----------



## nikolo (23 Octobre 2006)

tu as bien branch&#233; ton telephone sur la freebox via l'adaptateur fournie?


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Octobre 2006)

Oui, j'ai utilis&#233; l'adaptateur fourni : un cordon RJ11 d'environ 3&#224;cm, avec au bout une prise t&#233;l&#233;phonqieu standard...
Le telephone est bien branch&#233; dessus, il est bien sous tension, mais je n'ai pas de tonalit&#233;...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2006)

Alors, c'est que ta ligne n'est pas activ&#233;e encore. Lorsque tu vas dans la console Free, et apr&#232;s t'&#234;tre identifi&#233;, ton N° en 08 appara&#238;t-il sous ton nom (en rouge vers le haut et &#224; droite de la page) ?


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Octobre 2006)

Oui, 
Et quand je m'appelle sur le 08xxx, &#231;a me dit que la ligne n'est pas active, mais quand j'appelle le 01xxx (j'ai pris la portabilit&#233; du num&#233;ro), je tombe directement sur la messagerie (que je peux consulter depuis ma console)...
&#231;a fait plus d'une semaine, la ligne devrait etre active normalement, non&#181;?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2006)

Moi, &#231;a avait pris deux semaines.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Octobre 2006)

OK, ce n'est donc pas catastrophique...

Le slogan des freenautes est donc bien r&#233;el : 
"sois patient..."


----------



## nikolo (23 Octobre 2006)

bizarre moi en 48 heures c'etait fait.

attends 1 semaine de plus et puis rappelle si toujours rien. MAis 15 jouirs c'est long je trouve surtout si le numero est attribu&#233;.


----------



## duracel (23 Octobre 2006)

Il faut être patient,
lors de mon inscription, d'après le site de free, ma ligne existait le 1er septembre 2005 et j'ai reçu ma freebox le 3 ou le 4 du même mois, mais cela ne marchait pas.
Et après quelques appels (3 ou 4) sur la hot line dégroupage total, où je n'ai jamais attendu plus de 10 secondes, ma ligne était véritablement construite le 27 septembre.
Depuis ce jour, tout roule parfaitement bien.
Et j'ai bien sûr été remboursé des 27 jours où je n'ai pas profité du service.
Donc patience encore.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Octobre 2006)

le t&#233;l&#233;phone fonctionne enfin 
Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Octobre 2006)

Excusez moi, j'ai encore une question :rose:

Quand on m'appelle depuis un telephone portable vers la freebox, &#231;a coute combien (pour l'appellant)? c'est dans le forfait, c'est hors forfait &#224; 12&#8364; la minute? j'ai cherch&#233; sur le net, mais surement pas assez bien, et je n'ai rien trouv&#233;...




PS : le telephone marche vraiment bien : bonne qualit&#233; de son, pas de souffle, nickel


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2006)

Ca d&#233;pend de l'operateur ( cot&#233; mobile)

edith , je veux dire par l&#224; , CHAQUE operateur a DES tarifs differents vers VoIP...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> PS : le telephone marche vraiment bien : bonne qualité de son, pas de souffle, nickel



Le cas échéant, il y a deux choses que tu peux faire :

1) Tant que tu as la qualité dont tu fais état ici, tu peux relier directement le téléphone à la Freebox par un câble RJ11 (conseil donné par le support technique de Free),

2) Si ça se dégrade, tu reprends un câble normal sur le téléphone, et la petite bretelle fournie par Free, mais tu intercale un filtre entre les deux (même filtre que ceux utilisés sur les prises murales, conseil donné dans "La Freebox à 200%" par François Yves Le Gal, édité chez O'Reilly)


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ca dépend de l'operateur ( coté mobile)
> 
> edith , je veux dire par là , CHAQUE operateur a DES tarifs differents vers VoIP...



Et il existe un tableau recapitulatif par hasard? 

Je sais, je sais, je suis super exigeant... :rose:


PS : Merci Pascal (les 2 en fait )


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2006)

Ya eu , mais ca se p&#233;rime , les operateurs mobiles changent si souvent de forfaits et tarifs...

c'est pas compliqu&#233; , tu vas fouiller les 3 principaux ( bon courage)


----------



## MamaCass (24 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Et il existe un tableau recapitulatif par hasard?



Voilà un beau tableau qui me conforte dans mon choix vers Free


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Octobre 2006)

Merci, j'avais deja ce tableau 
En fait, je cherche l'inverse : d'un portable VERS la freebox 

Je continue de chercher, je vous tiens au courant 


PS : Je pourrais appeller le service client de SFR, mais j'ai encore un forfait &#233;tudiant, et je n'ai pas envie qu'il me le sucre, c'est pourquoi je ne les appelle pas :rose:


----------



## cyril75 (25 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout d'abord, je ne suis pas bien sûr d'être au bon endroit pour ouvrir une discussion, mai je n'arrive pas à trouver où créer un nouveau sujet.

Alors, je vous explique, j'ai la merveilleuse Freebox HD qui fonctionne parfaitement en Wi-Fi sur un PC.
Sauf que je souhaite pouvoir connecter d'autres ordinateurs (mac et PC) en Wi-Fi.
J'ai donc procéder aux consignes précises du guide Free (très bien fait !), c'est à dire activer le mode routeur sur l'interface de gestion de la freebox, etc.
Sauf que je ne peux connecter le PC et le mac (powerbook G4 avec airport) en même temps.
Soit je connecte le PC et le mac détecte le reseau sans pouvoir s'y connecter (message d'erreur : IP non valide)
Soit je connecte le mac et le PC ne parvient pas à se connecter et créer un bug du type : connection limitée ou inexistante.
J'ai donc essayé de booté, hard booté, reconfigurer... et maintenant seul le mac peut se connecter sur le Wifi...
Dans un premier temps, je souhaiterais pouvoir reconnecter le PC (car le mac n'est pas toujours dispo).
Dans un second temps, pouvoir connecter les 2....

Merci d'avance !!! 
Cyril


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2006)

T'aurais pas oubli&#233; de red&#233;marrer la Freebox, apr&#232;s avoir configur&#233; le mode routeur ?


----------



## MamaCass (25 Octobre 2006)

Il me semble aussi que le mode routeur ne doit pas &#234;tre actif, chez moi pc ok et mac ok (enfin quand je l'avais encore) connect&#233; en m&#234;me temps, no problem


----------



## cyril75 (25 Octobre 2006)

Non non, j'ai bel et bien red&#233;marrer la freebox...
Apr&#232;s le premier &#233;chec, j'ai fait un hardreboot, reconfiguer le wifi (puis redemarrage), configurer le routeur (redemarrage) = echec...

Merci !


----------



## MamaCass (25 Octobre 2006)

Tu es bien en DHCP sur ton mac et ton pc ?


----------



## cyril75 (25 Octobre 2006)

Je ne sais pas vraiment ce qu'est le DHCP, mais le mac et le PC fonctionnent tr&#232;s bien sur d'autres r&#233;seaux (ce sont des ordinateurs portables).
Merci


----------



## MamaCass (25 Octobre 2006)

Configuration r&#233;seau en DHCP (distribution automatique d'adresses, fournies par ton routeur)

Pour le mac : 
Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me > R&#233;seau > Ta configuration wifi > Onglet TCP/IP > tu choisis via DHCP, tu peux mettre manuellement les adresses des serveurs DNS fournies par free.

Pour le pc : 
clique droit sur ta connexion wifi > Propri&#233;t&#233;s > Protocole Internet (TCP/IP) > Propri&#233;t&#233;s > tu coches "Obtenir une adresse IP automatiquement" et *soit* "obtenir les adresse de serveurs DNS automatiquement" *soit* "Utiliser l'adresse de serveur DNS suivante" > l&#224; tu rentres les adresses IP des serveurs DNS que free t'a fournies.

L&#224; &#231;a devrait marcher


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Configuration réseau en DHCP (distribution automatique d'adresses, fournies par ton routeur)
> 
> Pour le mac :
> Préférences système > Réseau > Ta configuration wifi > Onglet TCP/IP > tu choisis via DHCP, tu peux mettre manuellement les adresses des serveurs DNS fournies par free.
> ...



Sachant qu'en tout état de cause, les adresses de serveurs de DNS ont peu d'importance, et sont facultatives.


----------



## MamaCass (25 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sachant qu'en tout état de cause, les adresses de serveurs de DNS ont peu d'importance, et sont facultatives.



Yes of course, mais Free les fournit donc.... ca peut servir un jour


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Merci, j'avais deja ce tableau
> En fait, je cherche l'inverse : d'un portable VERS la freebox
> 
> Je continue de chercher, je vous tiens au courant
> ...


mais n'appelle pas  Surfe !
tu vas sur les portails...
et tu cherches les tarifs vers numeros genre 087
( si t'arrives à les trouver...)


----------



## cyril75 (25 Octobre 2006)

Ok ! je tente ce soir,
Merci !!


----------



## cyril75 (25 Octobre 2006)

Alors, le PC était déjà sur DNS automatique.
Lorsque je rentre manuellement les DNS, je n'ai plus de bug du type la connexion est limitée ou inexistante, la connexion est annoncée comme OK mais aucun accès au web, le ping de la freebox et/ou du mac ne fonctionne pas...
je suis perdu 
merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2006)

Oui, mais dans TCP/IP, as tu coch&#233; "obtenir une adresse IP automatiquement ?


----------



## cyril75 (26 Octobre 2006)

oui oui !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2006)

Alors d&#233;sol&#233;, je sais pas.


----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2006)

bonjour à tous
j'ai impérativement besoin d'aide. je voudrais activer la fonction routeur sur ma FB (une V4 je crois) mais une fois sur la page en question sur le site de free, j'avoue que je ne pige pas grand chose.... là je crois qu'il va falloir que je me fasse expliquer les choses par le menu.....


----------



## pascalformac (1 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> j'ai impérativement besoin d'aide. je voudrais activer la fonction routeur sur ma FB (une V4 je crois) mais une fois sur la page en question sur le site de free, j'avoue que je ne pige pas grand chose.... là je crois qu'il va falloir que je me fasse expliquer les choses par le menu.....


ben déjà faudrait savoir quelle freebox tu as 
et ensuite tout simplement 
soit aller sur la FAQ free
et suivre leurs divers pages de configuration

ou
telecharger le manuel correspondant à ta freebox
ca se passe là
http://faq.free.fr/adsl/
et là
http://support.free.fr/index.html


----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben déjà faudrait savoir quelle freebox tu as
> et ensuite tout simplement
> soit aller sur la FAQ free
> et suivre leurs divers pages de configuration
> ...



oui enfin j'ai déjà regardé tout ça mais ce qui me chagrine c'est le jargon et comment configurer les TCP et UDP du routeur via free.fr
en gros: c'est quoi le DHCP, TCP, UDP aaaaaaaaargh je sais je suis nul mais bon!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> bonjour &#224; tous
> j'ai imp&#233;rativement besoin d'aide. je voudrais activer la fonction routeur sur ma FB (une V4 je crois) mais une fois sur la page en question sur le site de free, j'avoue que je ne pige pas grand chose.... l&#224; je crois qu'il va falloir que je me fasse expliquer les choses par le menu.....



Un petit dessin ...


----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un petit dessin ...



alors ok pour ça mais les ports tcp udp c'est quoi donc exactement et quelles données faut-il indiquer dans l'esapce prévu à cet effet...( ouhla ça s'ampoule dur là....)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> alors ok pour ça mais les ports tcp udp c'est quoi donc exactement et quelles données faut-il indiquer dans l'esapce prévu à cet effet...( ouhla ça s'ampoule dur là....)



Cette information doit t'être donnée par la doc des logiciels à l'origine de ces redirections. Sans précision, c'est en principe du TCP.

Par ailleurs, à l'avenir (quoi que tu puisse encore éditer celui ci), lorsque tu cites un post comportant une ou des images (particulièrement si elles sont grandes), évite de reprendre ces images dans ta citation (tu effaces les balises IMG et ce qu'il y a entre), ça alourdit inutilement les fils. Merci


----------



## freakstepper (1 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cette information doit t'&#234;tre donn&#233;e par la doc des logiciels &#224; l'origine de ces redirections. Sans pr&#233;cision, c'est en principe du TCP.
> 
> Par ailleurs, &#224; l'avenir (quoi que tu puisse encore &#233;diter celui ci), lorsque tu cites un post comportant une ou des images (particuli&#232;rement si elles sont grandes), &#233;vite de reprendre ces images dans ta citation (tu effaces les balises IMG et ce qu'il y a entre), &#231;a alourdit inutilement les fils. Merci



oui autant pour moi je me suis rendu compte de l'impair mais too late....
cela dit tu ne r&#233;ponds que partiellement &#224; ma question.....
pour moi tcp et udp c'est un &#234;u si on me parlait en inuit....


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> oui autant pour moi je me suis rendu compte de l'impair mais too late....
> cela dit tu ne r&#233;ponds que partiellement &#224; ma question.....
> pour moi tcp et udp c'est un &#234;u si on me parlait en inuit....



Mais C'EST de l'inuit ! 

Bon, sinon, l'extrait suivant (en tch&#233;tch&#233;no-moldave des collines du sud) fera (apr&#232;s lecture) que tu en sauras autant que moi sur le sujet (Pitin©, caisse tu vas &#234;tre savant ) :



> La couche Transport
> 
> Les protocoles des couches pr&#233;c&#233;dentes permettaient d'envoyer des informations d'une machine &#224; une autre. La couche transport permet &#224; des applications tournant sur des machines distantes de communiquer. Le probl&#232;me consiste &#224; identifier ces applications.
> En effet, suivant la machine et son syst&#232;me d'exploitation, l'application pourra &#234;tre un programme, une t&#226;che, un processus...
> ...


----------



## teo (1 Novembre 2006)

il me semble que c'est (dans le Coupe Feu) le traffic Entrant et le traffic Sortant.
A faire confirmer.*Donc on oublie *

En général, quand je dois bidouiller, c'est mentionné dans les infos de l'application ce qu'il faut faire 
Quand ce n'est pas noté j'active de manière identique le tcp et l'udp. Mais bon je ne sais pas si c'est bien ou pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2006)

teo a dit:


> il me semble que c'est (dans le Coupe Feu) le traffic Entrant et le traffic Sortant.
> A faire confirmer.*Donc on oublie *
> 
> En g&#233;n&#233;ral, quand je dois bidouiller, c'est mentionn&#233; dans les infos de l'application ce qu'il faut faire
> Quand ce n'est pas not&#233; j'active de mani&#232;re identique le tcp et l'udp. Mais bon je ne sais pas si c'est bien ou pas



&#199;a ne peut pas faire de mal, mais pas de bien non plus. En principe, l'UDP est utilis&#233; pour passer des infos triviales, genre handshaking, par exemple, qui n'ont pas besoin de s&#233;curit&#233;, les transferts de donn&#233;es, eux, passent en TCP. Sans pr&#233;cision, c'est du TCP, quand l'UDP suffit, c'est normalement pr&#233;cis&#233;.


----------



## sheebom (6 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je n'ai pas de télé et donc l'offre multiposte de free est très chouette... Ca marche sans problème sur VLC sauf que la télécommande ne marche pas... et que si j'ai bien compris le magnétoscope non plus et canal play non plus. il y a une solution pour tous ca ?? J'aimerais ne regarder la télé que sur mon ordi...  

D'autre part, quelqu'un a t il l'intention d'acheter les téléphones VOIP de free qui permettrait de téléphoner gratuit partout à proximiter d'une freebox ?? C'est comme un portable gratuit ?? ou c'est juste un téléphone sans fil à la maison ? j'aurais bien voulu plus d'info si vous en avez... 
http://adsl.free.fr/tel/tel_wifi_gsm.html


----------



## supiluliuma (6 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai un nabaztag et quand il est branché je n'arrive pas à utiliser le wifi. Je vais sur internet avec ethernet et dès que je débranche pour basculer en wifi, je perds toutes mes connections comme msn et entourage. Quand je débranche le lapin, ça marche parfaitement. Il doit s'agir d'un problème de configuration. Savez-vous lequel?
Merci

J'ai mac OS X.3.9 sur un powerbook avec Airport


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2006)

question relative à free mais pas à la freebox :

j'ai demandé il y a quelques temps un accés gratuit à free. Avez-vous une idée du délai avant de recevoir par courrier identifiant/mot de passe parce que, telle soeur Anne, je ne vois rien venir.

Dois-je recommencer l'inscription ou patienter ? là est la question.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2006)

en theorie 48 heures
source
http://subscribe.free.fr/accesgratuit/offre/

t'as du faire l'erreur classique de mal taper ton mail ou autre truc du genre


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> en theorie 48 heures
> source
> http://subscribe.free.fr/accesgratuit/offre/
> 
> t'as du faire l'erreur classique de mal taper ton mail ou autre truc du genre



Je vais donc recommencer. 

Pour mon mail, possible mais je ne vois pas bien où peut être l'erreur puisque par définition c'est un nouveau mail, pas mon mail actuel donc de toutes façons c'est un mail purement virtuel jusqu'à ce que free l'ait activé


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2006)

C'est CA l'erreur
tu dois donner un mail ACTIF ( et pas le futur mail !)


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est CA l'erreur
> tu dois donner un mail ACTIF ( et pas le futur mail !)



autant que je me rappelle, on m'a demand&#233; une adresse courrier, pas un mail et il est bien pr&#233;cis&#233; que je recevrai les identifiants par la poste.

D'ailleurs si c'est pour avoir un mail, tu avoueras que c'est pas tr&#232;s pratique de devoir en donner un d'avance (la poule et l'oeuf )


----------



## MamaCass (6 Novembre 2006)

Pour mon inscription chez free :
J'avais re&#231;u mes identifiants et mot de passe par email et j'ai ainsi pu suivre la mise en place de ma ligne, en plus j'ai re&#231;u le courrier et la freebox en meme temps. Alors que j'avais tres regulierement des nouvelles par mail (suivi du colis freebox hd, avancement de la ligne etc...) Je pense donc qu'il faille fournir une adresse mail valide (gmail, la poste etc... consultable depuis le boulot ou un cybercaf&#233


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pour mon inscription chez free :
> J'avais re&#231;u mes identifiants et mot de passe par email et j'ai ainsi pu suivre la mise en place de ma ligne, en plus j'ai re&#231;u le courrier et la freebox en meme temps. Alors que j'avais tres regulierement des nouvelles par mail (suivi du colis freebox hd, avancement de la ligne etc...) Je pense donc qu'il faille fournir une adresse mail valide (gmail, la poste etc... consultable depuis le boulot ou un cybercaf&#233



Il ne s'agit pas de la freebox, mais de l'acc&#233;s gratuit. Je suis retourn&#233; faire le d&#233;but de l'inscription et c'est bien l'adresse postale qu'ils demandent et ils pr&#233;cisent bien qu'ils envoient le mot de passe par la poste. Ils ne demandent pas de mail, juste si un login qui servirait de base &#224; l'adresse free.

Est-ce que quelqu'un s'est abonn&#233; &#224; l'acc&#233;s gratuit et a plus d'infos sur les d&#233;lais r&#233;els ? (pour l'abonnement payant, c'est autre chose).

je vais attendre encore un peu mais peut-&#234;tre me suis-je tromp&#233; pour mon adresse courrier, &#231;a pourrait bien m'arriver, des fois je suis un peu t&#234;te en l'air 

ou alors, vu qu'ils demandent un num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone, ils m'ont t&#233;l&#233;phon&#233; et ne m'ont pas trouv&#233; chez moi, &#231;a les a vex&#233;s


----------



## supiluliuma (8 Novembre 2006)

Personne ne peut m'aider? A moins que j'ai posté au mauvais endroit?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2006)

supiluliuma a dit:


> Personne ne peut m'aider? A moins que j'ai posté au mauvais endroit?
> Merci



Oui et non, ici, Free, c'est l'endroit, mais le lapin, pas vraiment, j'en ignorais personnellement l'existence jusqu'à ces dix dernières minutes.

Toutefois, une simple recherche Google m'a permis de trouver ce forum où tu pourrais aussi tenter ta chance !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2006)

supiluliuma a dit:


> Personne ne peut m'aider? A moins que j'ai posté au mauvais endroit?
> Merci


De ce que je vois sur google , je dirai que c'est tout simplement ton lapin( qui utilise la technique  wifi) et le wifi free qui entrent en conflit
tu dois sans doute pouvoir modifier les réglages du lapinoux


----------



## landry (8 Novembre 2006)

@supiluliuma,

As-tu activé le mode routeur de ta freebox ?


----------



## saturnin (8 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous j'aurais quelques petites questions sur free et le dégroupage.
Je suis actuellement abonné chez orange avec une offre 8 méga et je ne peux passer en 18 compte tenu des caractéristiques de ma ligne (longueur de ligne 3070 m et affaiblissement 34,5 dB).
Ma question serait la suite : si je passe chez free en dégroupage total (c'est à dire en changeant de numéro de téléphone si j'ai bien compris) est ce que je pourrais avoir un bon débit et ainsi avoir la télé et tout ça?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous j'aurais quelques petites questions sur free et le d&#233;groupage.
> Je suis actuellement abonn&#233; chez orange avec une offre 8 m&#233;ga et je ne peux passer en 18 compte tenu des caract&#233;ristiques de ma ligne (longueur de ligne 3070 m et affaiblissement 34,5 dB).
> Ma question serait la suite : si je passe chez free en d&#233;groupage total (c'est &#224; dire en changeant de num&#233;ro de t&#233;l&#233;phone si j'ai bien compris) est ce que je pourrais avoir un bon d&#233;bit et ainsi avoir la t&#233;l&#233; et tout &#231;a?
> Merci beaucoup!


bonoir 
attention &#224; ne pas se m&#233;prendre
le d&#233;groupage total , tu ne " changes pas" de numero de telephone" , tu n'auras PLUS  de telephone fixe FT ( plus d'abonnement FT) et tout passera par le numero de telephone g&#233;r&#233; par ADSL ( telephonie VoIP)
Et ce telephone VoIP tu l'as AUSSI , s tu choisis le degroupage partiel ( en gardant l'abonnement FT)

Quant &#224; ta ligne ( longue  ) ca d&#233;pend de l'&#233;quipement du central  aussi
va voir ce qu'on en dit l&#224; ( en particulier si c'est &#233;quip&#233; adsl2+)
http://www.degrouptest.com/


----------



## saturnin (8 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonoir
> attention à ne pas se méprendre
> le dégroupage total , tu ne " changes pas" de numero de telephone" , tu n'auras PLUS  de telephone fixe FT ( plus d'abonnement FT) et tout passera par le numero de telephone géré par ADSL ( telephonie VoIP)
> Et ce telephone VoIP tu l'as AUSSI , s tu choisis le degroupage partiel ( en gardant l'abonnement FT)
> ...



Pour le téléphone c'est à dire qu'en dégroupage total je reste sur le même c'est génial ça!
Pour degrouptest je sais pas si c'est pertiment comme info mais on me dit : 
*NRA compatible ADSL2+ FT : OUI*
Alors je pourrais avoir l'adsl2+ chez free ou c'est comme c'est orange?(punaise je comprends rien en fait je réalise  ).


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Pour le t&#233;l&#233;phone c'est &#224; dire qu'en d&#233;groupage total je reste sur le m&#234;me c'est g&#233;nial &#231;a!.


ce numero de telephone en fait ne te servirait plus &#224; rien ( cot&#233; telephone), il ne sera que pour l'adsl 



> Pour degrouptest je sais pas si c'est pertiment comme info mais on me dit :
> *NRA compatible ADSL2+ FT : OUI*
> Alors je pourrais avoir l'adsl2+ chez free ou c'est comme c'est orange?(punaise je comprends rien en fait je r&#233;alise  )


t'as regard&#233; en BAS de degrouptest ?
pour free le test  ca se passe l&#224; ( chez free)
http://adslcgi.free.fr/suivi/eli.html


----------



## saturnin (8 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> pour free le test  ca se passe là ( chez free)
> http://adslcgi.free.fr/suivi/eli.html




Bah ça me dit que je peux avoir adsl2+ mais pas une estimation du debit.
Merci pour ta patience en tout cas.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Novembre 2006)

Normal , difficille &#224; chiffrer cas par cas.
il faut bien comprendre que le d&#233;bit d&#233;pend d'&#233;normement de facteurs , tenant aussi bien de la puissance maxi th&#233;orique propos&#233;e par le FAI , et la r&#233;alit&#233; technique qui d&#233;pend de divers choses dont  distance , qualit&#233; de ligne physique( type de fils par exemple)  et des branchements chez l'abonn&#233;.
c'est pourquoi 90% des FAI ne promettent jamais un d&#233;bit de facon ferme.

le fait que Orange te dise que tu ne peux pas passer &#224; 18 chez eux est un petit signe.
Ca ne veut pas dire que ailleurs tu ne puisses pas avoir mieux que 8M mais pas forcement le max non plus.


----------



## saturnin (9 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Normal , difficille à chiffrer cas par cas.
> il faut bien comprendre que le débit dépend d'énormement de facteurs , tenant aussi bien de la puissance maxi théorique proposée par le FAI , et la réalité technique qui dépend de divers choses dont  distance , qualité de ligne physique( type de fils par exemple)  et des branchements chez l'abonné.
> c'est pourquoi 90% des FAI ne promettent jamais un débit de facon ferme.
> 
> ...



Ok merci pour tous tes renseignements!


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2006)

Désolé mais c'est pas pour moi, pour un pote à Paris, je trouve pas l'info, j'ai pas envie de chercher 2 heures alors vous êtes plein à la savoir 

C'est quoi l'url pour accéder à l'interface de configuration de la freebox ? Ou comment on fait pour couper son firewall ?

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

Sur la FreeBox tout se passe sur le site de Free (rubrique "mon compte", puis "fonctionnalit&#233;s WiFi de la FreeBox" ou "Mode routeur" de la FreeBox. Tu fais les param&#232;tres, tu enregistre, puis tu red&#233;marre la freebox. Par ailleurs, la FreeBox n'int&#232;gre pas de firewall.


----------



## JPTK (9 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sur la FreeBox tout se passe sur le site de Free (rubrique "mon compte", puis "fonctionnalités WiFi de la FreeBox" ou "Mode routeur" de la FreeBox. Tu fais les paramètres, tu enregistre, puis tu redémarre la freebox. Par ailleurs, la FreeBox n'intègre pas de firewall.



Ah ok... bon zut je sais pas trop comment le dépanner... en fait son Thunderbird veut pas envoyer de mail quand il est en wifi avec la freebox et pourtant ses paramètres sont bons.
Il a ce message :



> une erreur est survenue lors de lenvoi du courrier : le serveur de mail a
> envoyé un message daccueil incorrect :
> <m11.net81-§§-228.noos.fr[81.66.228.11]> : Client host rejected : Access
> denied.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

On dirait qu'il exp&#233;die ses messages sous une identit&#233; Noos. Le probl&#232;me pourrait venir de l'adresse exp&#233;diteur (de) qui ne serait pas son adresse Free mais une adresse noos.


----------



## saturnin (9 Novembre 2006)

Petite question sur free : j'ai vu qu'il y avait plein de chaines télés.
Pour pouvoir les visualiser faut il relier la freebox à sa télé par un cable ou existe il un moyen par wifi (si on n'a pas de ligne téléphonique à coté de sa télé par exemple).
Merci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

C&#226;ble p&#233;ritel.


----------



## saturnin (9 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Câble péritel.



Ah!
Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2006)

ou transmetteur ( une sorte de wifi mais que pour la TV)

ou encore , ton Mac


----------



## fpoil (10 Novembre 2006)

pour pr&#233;ciser, la nouvelle freebox (freebox v5 ou HD) est compos&#233;e de 2 &#233;l&#233;ments :

- le modem-routeur
- la "box" qui s'occupe de la video

donc on peux s&#233;parer les deux, le modem connect&#233; en rj11 &#224; sa prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique, la "box" connect&#233;e en p&#233;ritel (ou en hdmi si &#233;cran qui veux bien) &#224; sa tv, les deux &#233;l&#233;ments communiquant soit en wifi (mimo) soit en ethernet


----------



## saturnin (10 Novembre 2006)

Encore une fois merci les amis de prendre le temps de répondre


----------



## MamaCass (10 Novembre 2006)

fpoil a dit:


> pour préciser, la nouvelle freebox (freebox v5 ou HD) est composée de 2 éléments :
> 
> - le modem-routeur
> - la "box" qui s'occupe de la video
> ...



Je peux le dire : c'est vraiment génial comme système  que du bonheur et même en wifi, l'image est bonne et peu saccadée  :love:

Benie soit la freebox


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On dirait qu'il expédie ses messages sous une identité Noos. Le problème pourrait venir de l'adresse expéditeur (de) qui ne serait pas son adresse Free mais une adresse noos.





En fait, en RTC free, chez lui, pas de soucis, Thunderbird envoie parfaitement les mails mais en wifi freebox, il a le message d'erreur que j'ai copié plus haut. Bizarre quand même...


----------



## miaou (12 Novembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En fait, en RTC free, chez lui, pas de soucis, Thunderbird envoie parfaitement les mails mais en wifi freebox, il a le message d'erreur que j'ai copié plus haut. Bizarre quand même...



Pascal a raison .
 verifie bien l'adresse smtp . ça doit être celle du serveur de ta connexion


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2006)

miaou a dit:


> Pascal a raison .
> verifie bien l'adresse smtp . ça doit être celle du serveur de ta connexion



Yep mais pourtant c'est ok... si c'était pas le cas ça devrait coincer aussi en RTC free non ?


----------



## Miralf (14 Novembre 2006)

bonjour !
j'ai recu ma freebox HD il yt a qques jours et tout marchait sauf le wifi
j'ai contact&#233; free : je n'&#233;tais pas encore inscrit donc je ne pouvais avoiur acces a la page internet d'activation du wifi : bon
mais &#224; pr&#233;sent qd je rentre mon identifiant free j'ai droit &#224; une page me disant que je suis de nouveau &#224; l'&#233;tape 1, que je ne suis pas du tout inscrit et qu'il faut que j'envoie mon formulaire d'inscription : c'est quoi ce b... ???


----------



## MamaCass (14 Novembre 2006)

J'ai eu droit &#224; ce coup l&#224; aussi, ne te reinscris pas bien sur, recontacte les ou laisse passer un peu de temps


----------



## fpoil (14 Novembre 2006)

ou passe par les newsgroup de free : cela coute moins cher que la hotline et c'est souvent plus efficace


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2006)

Miralf a dit:


> bonjour !
> j'ai recu ma freebox HD il yt a qques jours et tout marchait sauf le wifi
> j'ai contact&#233; free : je n'&#233;tais pas encore inscrit donc je ne pouvais avoiur acces a la page internet d'activation du wifi : bon
> mais &#224; pr&#233;sent qd je rentre mon identifiant free j'ai droit &#224; une page me disant que je suis de nouveau &#224; l'&#233;tape 1, que je ne suis pas du tout inscrit et qu'il faut que j'envoie mon formulaire d'inscription : c'est quoi ce b... ???


salut
c'est un classique 
Pour l'instant ne fais rien. Et surtout pas de r&#233;inscription.
Il y a parfois des bugs free cot&#233;  console d'abonn&#233;. Erreurs sur les infos etc ( une des plus classiques  est la consultation des factures d&#233;taill&#233;es qui parfois  bloque)

Ne jamais paniquer.99,99% du temps ca revient &#224; la normale.

Par ailleurs la validation de fonction wifi ( par free ) prend des temps variable, chez certains c'est rapide chez d'autres ca prend plusieurs jours
Donc , patience.


----------



## freakstepper (15 Novembre 2006)

veuillez excuser mon incompétence mais je viens de faire passer ma freebox V4 en mode routeur NAT.
j'ai un mac connecté par wifi et un  PC en USB 
la question que je me pose c'est: est ce que je peux envoyer des données compatibles de l'une à l'autre des machines par le biais de la freebox? ou pas?
de même, puis je partager entre les deux machines l'imrimante branchée sur le mac? et si oui, comment? 
thx a lot!


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

Euh, pour obtenir un r&#233;sultat, il faudrait d&#233;j&#224; connecter le PC en ethernet, &#224; mon avis.


----------



## freakstepper (15 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh, pour obtenir un résultat, il faudrait déjà connecter le PC en ethernet, à mon avis.



certes ce serait l'idéal mais pour cela il faudrait que j'achète une carte réseau et vu la pourritude de mon pc ça me gonfle un peu de faire des frais pour lui....


----------



## ibanezmac (15 Novembre 2006)

freakstepper a dit:


> veuillez excuser mon incompétence mais je viens de faire passer ma freebox V4 en mode routeur NAT.
> j'ai un mac connecté par wifi et un  PC en USB
> la question que je me pose c'est: est ce que je peux envoyer des données compatibles de l'une à l'autre des machines par le biais de la freebox? ou pas?
> de même, puis je partager entre les deux machines l'imrimante branchée sur le mac? et si oui, comment?
> thx a lot!



Bonsoir !
Déja, c'est une GROSSE CONNERIE (amha) de brancher un ordinateur en USB pour une connexion au Net. L'ETHERNET est la pour ca, ca marche direct, ya pas de driver.
Ensuite, pour partager l'imprimante, aller dans préférences/partage et cocher partage d'imprimante. Pour imprimer a partir du pc, faut s'arranger pour reconnaitre l'imprimante depuis le pc...J'ai la meme chose à peu de choses près. J'ai jamais réussi à imprimer quoi que ce soit.
Et oui, on peut échanger des fichiers dans cette configuration.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## stefdefrejus (15 Novembre 2006)

ibanezmac a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> Déja, c'est une GROSSE CONNERIE (amha) de brancher un ordinateur en USB pour une connexion au Net. L'ETHERNET est la pour ca, ca marche direct, ya pas de driver.
> Ensuite, pour partager l'imprimante, aller dans préférences/partage et cocher partage d'imprimante. Pour imprimer a partir du pc, faut s'arranger pour reconnaitre l'imprimante depuis le pc...J'ai la meme chose à peu de choses près. J'ai jamais réussi à imprimer quoi que ce soit.
> Et oui, on peut échanger des fichiers dans cette configuration.
> Bonne soirée.



Pour le partage d'imprimante Mac/PC, c'est par ici.


----------



## ibanezmac (15 Novembre 2006)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Pour le partage d'imprimante Mac/PC, c'est par ici.



Je m'y jette...
Merci !


----------



## rejane (16 Novembre 2006)

il y a aussi " capital.fr " à éviter à tout prix.
à l'ouverture de mail, la boite se fermera automatiquement!


----------



## rejane (16 Novembre 2006)

groumpf a dit:


> Salut
> 
> j'ai toutes les mises à jour apple possibles sur panther ....
> 
> ...


il y a aussi " capital.fr " à éviter à tout prix.
à l'ouverture de mail, la boite se fermera automatiquement!


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2006)

@groumpf et rejane 

ce n'est pas le serveur qui est en cause 
ce sont certains messages
Vous seriez ailleurs ce serait pareil
( plut&#244;t chercher du cot&#233; des fils Mail)


----------



## rejane (16 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> @groumpf et rejane
> 
> ce n'est pas le serveur qui est en cause
> ce sont certains messages
> ...


je n'ai pas mis en cause le serveur, mais bien l'&#233;diteur de la news " capital.fr "


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2006)

je n'ai jamais insinu&#233; le contraire

Et en ce moment j'ai sur divers comptes Mail  " erreur 50 network down"


----------



## JoseHidalgo (17 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je vous signale que depuis quelques jours je rencontre d'énormes problèmes de messagerie avec Free, et je ne suis pas le seul. J'ai d'ailleurs ouvert un topic à ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157867

Ne faites pas attention au titre du topic : au début je croyais que c'était Entourage qui était en cause et que j'étais le seul à avoir le pb. Mais au fur et à mesure de mes heures d'essais, on s'achemine peu à peu vers une responsabilité globale de Free dans l'histoire (à moins d'un nouveau revirement bien sûr). En effet, une 2ème personne rencontre exactement les mêmes problèmes que moi à l'heure où je vous parle ! Et peut-être même que vous êtes aussi concernés, car le pb est sournois : on ne s'en aperçoit pas tout de suite si on ne vérifie pas !!!

Allez jeter un oeil sur mon topic et faites vos vérifications, ça ne peut pas faire de mal.

Cordialement   /   Jose


----------



## sylvano27 (23 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour 

j'ai reçu ma freebox le 19/10/06 et la connection est activé et lorsque j'ai voulu faire la synchronisation, rien à part un chenillard lent.Coup de fil à free et il me dise d'attendre car peut être trop tôt. Donc j'attends et tjs rien , je rappelle et la personne me dit de faire plusieurs choses:
-mettre des filtres partout   OK
-brancher ma freebox chez quelqu'un qui à l'adsl et voir si début synchro  OK
-faire essai avec un modem adsl chez moi pour voir si j'ai le signal adsl ET là pas de signal adsl
Du coup je pense que le probleme vient de ma ligne(Pourtant chez free il voit ma console et j'ai téléphoné a FT et ils ont fait le nécessaire pour l'adsl) et je téléphone de nouveau et je tombe sur un centre d'appel en afrique avec une personne qui me demande de nouveau les memes choses alors que je lui ai expliqué 2 min avant.Il me dit qu'il va transmettre au siège mon probleme et quand je lui demande le temps que çava prendre, meme réponse, je transmet au siege.
Alors pour le moment j'ai mon imac tout neuf qui me console mais j'aimerai aussi avoir internet. 
QUELQU'UN AURAIT UNE IDEE ou un moyen de débloquer la situation...
Mille merci

PS: j'ai aussi écrit à free car ils  ont déjà fait un prélèvement alors que rien ne marche et pour qu'il vérifie ma ligne.


----------



## fpoil (23 Novembre 2006)

newsgroup de free d&#233;j&#224;, cela peut d&#233;bloquer (c'est mon cas, j'ai eu deux trois semaines de chenillard lent au d&#233;but de mon abonnement et un message sur les newsgroup oa permis de r&#233;soudre le pb)


----------



## sylvano27 (23 Novembre 2006)

heu c'est quoi les newsgroup et comment je fais pour m'y rendre.
Merci!!! 

PS: je suis novice


----------



## miaou (24 Novembre 2006)

http://www1.assistancefree.fr/v1/documentation/?forfait=fhd&rac=423/19


l'assistance free : ça viens d'être mis en service aujourd'hui


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2006)

miaou a dit:


> http://www1.assistancefree.fr/v1/documentation/?forfait=fhd&rac=423/19
> 
> 
> l'assistance free : ça viens d'être mis en service aujourd'hui



Et tu as réussi à y accéder ? Moi, pas moyen


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2006)

ca donne ca




id&#233;e plut&#244;t bonne de regrouper
mais est ce que ca va fondamentalement changer les choses....

Il y a aussi le nouveau gadget
-Assistance en direct ( pour abonn&#233;s avec logs, en test)

et l&#224; o&#249; on peut sourire c'est
le r&#233;ferencement d'*un* forum d'aide
( et &#244; surprise c'est le_ totalement ind&#233;pendant (sic)_ aduf*  
( *un ind&#233;pendant  pilot&#233; de facon &#224; peine voil&#233;e par...free)


----------



## miaou (25 Novembre 2006)

a mon avis , excuse moi si je me trompe , Pascal a surtout voulu dire qu'il n'arrive pas à accéder aux newsgroups et pas au site assistance lui même . Dans ce cas , des explications sont là:
( pour les newsgroups c'est la partie 4 )

http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?showtopic=43725


----------



## Joachim du Balay (26 Novembre 2006)

JoseHidalgo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vous signale que depuis quelques jours je rencontre d'énormes problèmes de messagerie avec Free, et je ne suis pas le seul.



ah oui, je viens de m'apercevoir que Mail ne relève plus les messages de mes comptes Free depuis un certain temps, en effet (comme je ne fais pas trop confiance à Free, je ne m'en sert pas comme boite principale... ...heureusement...   ) 

l'explication (et la solution) a été trouvée ? (en dehors des newsgroup etc...)


----------



## nikolo (26 Novembre 2006)

aucun probleme de messagerie chez moi. fonctionne tres bien.


----------



## teo (26 Novembre 2006)

Aucun probl&#232;me chez moi_ (D&#233;groupage total, Paris 20e)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2006)

miaou a dit:


> a mon avis , excuse moi si je me trompe , Pascal a surtout voulu dire qu'il n'arrive pas à accéder aux newsgroups et pas au site assistance lui même . Dans ce cas , des explications sont là:
> ( pour les newsgroups c'est la partie 4 )
> 
> http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?showtopic=43725



tout à fait. Merci, grâce à toi, j'ai enfin pu m'y connecter (et découvrir que je devrais passer en zone "dégroupée" en 2007 ).


----------



## blissmanu (30 Novembre 2006)

je viens de recevoir mon MBP... et je voulais savoir comment se connecter a Free via l'Airport? J'ai la dernière freebox...

J'ai commencé à lire ce topic, ms 23 pages, j'ai pas le courage...

on peut me rediriger svp? :rose:

merci à vous !


----------



## MamaCass (30 Novembre 2006)

C'est tr&#232;s bien expliqu&#233; dans le manuel de la freebox, mais bon... je t'explique :

Va sur la page de free
Identifies toi 
Va sur "fonctionnalit&#233;s WIFI de la freebox"
Et actives le wifi
Choisis un cl&#233; WPA
Red&#233;marres la freebox
Attends que l'heure soit de nouveau affich&#233;e
Va sur l'icone airport
Choisis ta freebox
Rentres la cl&#233; WPA
Ca y est tu es connect&#233;


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux egalement en WPA, ton r&#233;seau n'en seras que plus s&#233;curis&#233;


----------



## MamaCass (30 Novembre 2006)

Ah oui je voulais dire WPA, j'&#233;dite, d&#233;sol&#233;e :rose:

Merci le_magie61


----------



## blissmanu (30 Novembre 2006)

Une fois de plus, merci pour vos pr&#233;cision et la rapidit&#233; de vos r&#233;ponses !!!

C vraiment cool..


----------



## MamaCass (30 Novembre 2006)

blissmanu a dit:


> Une fois de plus, merci pour vos précision et la rapidité de vos réponses !!!
> 
> C vraiment cool..



Et ca marche ? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## blissmanu (30 Novembre 2006)

G parl&#233; trop vite..
alors j'ai bien ma connexion ds l'Airport, je rentre mon password, tout ca, ms apparemment je ne suis pas connect&#233;...

Safari ne trouve rien..

Tout &#224; l'heure en me branchant en ethernet, ca marchait tr&#232;s bien !

HELP !!!   

EDIT : 

ca marche... apr&#232;s un red&#233;marrage de la b&#234;te... un clic sur "Ouvrir Connexion internet" ds l'Airport, en faisant bien  attention que ma connexion etait s&#233;lectionn&#233;e !!! pourvr que ca dure !!!


----------



## saturnin (30 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est très bien expliqué dans le manuel de la freebox, mais bon... je t'explique :
> 
> Va sur la page de free
> Identifies toi
> ...



Désolé j'ai le même problème mais quand je suis à l'étape "va sur "fonctionnalité de la freebox"" et bien j'ai un menu d'explication. Si j'appuie à coté sur le symbole en forme d'outil j'aboutis sur une page me disant que les fonctionnalité wifi de ma freebox (pourtant une hd) était indispobible. Je comprends pas. Help please!:hein:


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2006)

ca fait combien de temps?
Il y a parfois un d&#233;lai ( variable selon les dslams et ou/ou motivation cot&#233; free) pour activer les fonctions wifi free


----------



## MamaCass (1 Décembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Désolé j'ai le même problème mais quand je suis à l'étape "va sur "fonctionnalité de la freebox"" et bien j'ai un menu d'explication. Si j'appuie à coté sur le symbole en forme d'outil j'aboutis sur une page me disant que les fonctionnalité wifi de ma freebox (pourtant une hd) était indispobible. Je comprends pas. Help please!:hein:



Quand tu as cliqué sur *fonctionnalité WIFI de la freebox*, tu as une page d'explication, et cette phrase un peu plus bas:

_"Pour activer et configurer la fonction WIFI de votre Freebox, *cliquez ici*"

_Si tu cliques sur "cliquez ici", ca te donne quoi ?


----------



## Dramis (1 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca fait combien de temps?
> Il y a parfois un d&#233;lai ( variable selon les dslams et ou/ou motivation cot&#233; free) pour activer les fonctions wifi free



Le d&#233;lais est g&#233;n&#233;ralement entre 24 et 72 heures apr&#232;s le confirmation de cablage par france t&#233;l&#233;com.


----------



## saturnin (1 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Quand tu as cliqu&#233; sur *fonctionnalit&#233; WIFI de la freebox*, tu as une page d'explication, et cette phrase un peu plus bas:
> 
> _"Pour activer et configurer la fonction WIFI de votre Freebox, *cliquez ici*"
> 
> _Si tu cliques sur "cliquez ici", ca te donne quoi ?



Bah la page me disant que le service est indisponible.
J'ai appel&#233; free et ils m'ont dit que beaucoup de personnes ont ce probl&#232;me actuellement et qu'ils essaient de le r&#233;soudre dans le week end.
Merci pour vos renseignements en tout cas!


Maintenant petite questions &#224; ceux qui ont une freebox HD.
Je crois savoir que l'on peut ajouter un disque dur &#224; celle-ci pour visionner ses films, fichiers...
Je voudrais savoir si l'on doit raccorder ce disque dur au modem lui m&#234;me ou bien &#224; la partie que l'on relie &#224; sa t&#233;l&#233; (histoire de pouvoir prendre cette partie et son disque dur en d&#233;placement). D'autre part est ce que ce disque dur pourra etre reconnu comme un disque dur externe par mon ibook via airport? Derniere question quel disque dur externe me conseilleriez vous?
Je sais &#231;a fait beaucoup de question mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a tellment de possibilit&#233;s l&#224;-dessus et c'est tellement encore flou pour moi.
Enfin comme toujours merci pour toute aide.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (2 Décembre 2006)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> ah oui, je viens de m'apercevoir que Mail ne relève plus les messages de mes comptes Free depuis un certain temps...
> l'explication (et la solution) a été trouvée ? (en dehors des newsgroup etc...)



eh oui, trouvée sur MacADSL...  

c'était apparemment un fichier corrompu des comptes Free dans Mail, il suffisait de les recréer pour que tout rendre dans l'ordre...


----------



## stephaaanie (2 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,  

(j'ai pas lu tous les messages pr&#233;c&#233;dents, mais un rapide aper&#231;u me fait penser qu'on en parle pas plus haut.)

Alors, mon soucis c'est que j'ai pas de t&#233;l&#233;vision, mais je voudrais tout de m&#234;me connecter le bo&#238;tier HD &#224; mon iBook G4 pour utiliser le DD qu'il contient comme DD externe. Et &#233;ventuellement utiliser la t&#233;l&#233;commande pour zaper d'une cha&#238;ne &#224; l'autre sur VLC.
Qui pense que c'est possible?
Il me reste des prises USB2, et aussi un port Fire-Wire non occup&#233;, mais avant d'acheter un c&#226;ble, je voudrais savoir si quequ'un a d&#233;j&#224; exp&#233;riment&#233; la chose. 
La notice du bo&#238;tier HD ne mentionne rien &#224; ce propos.

J'ai pos&#233; la question aux techniciens de freeadsl mais ils n'ont pas r&#233;pondu clairement:hein: , me renvoyant vers le multiposte, que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; activ&#233; (pas de soucis, je mate tout via VLC).

D'avance, merci!


----------



## tib51 (2 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu ma freebox hd vendredi matin, et j'ai activé le wifi ce matin.
J'ai choisi le nom du réseau, la protection WPA (TKIP), j'ai choisi ma clef et j'ai redémarré ma freebox.
Mon MacBook Pro voit bien le réseau avec le nom que j'ai choisi mais impossible de m'y connecter, quand je séléctionne le réseau, il me demande la clé wpa, je la rentre mais le mac ne s'y connecte pas, comme si la clé était mauvaise.... Comment faire?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## fpoil (2 Décembre 2006)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> (j'ai pas lu tous les messages pr&#233;c&#233;dents, mais un rapide aper&#231;u me fait penser qu'on en parle pas plus haut.)
> 
> ...



Pour le boitier hd en disque externe, &#224; priori tu n'as pas besoin de cable, il faut simplement activer le service ftp de ce boitier et le disque interne (les boitier hd th&#233;oriquement est reli&#233; au boitier "modem" par cable ou par wifi) puis installer un client ftp sur ton g4 (cyberduck, rbrowser pour les gratuits, ou si tu utilises firefox, une extension qui s'appelle fireftp)

Le hic, c'est que tu ne peux le faire que par l'interface graphique de ce boitier HD qui s'affiche sur ta t&#233;l&#233;...

Donc soit tu trouves un tv sur laquelle tu branches ton boitier hd pour faire l'activation soit et on arrive &#224; ta deuxi&#232;me question, tu ach&#232;tes un eyetv hybrid ou un terratec hybrid (petits boitiers usb qui servent de carte d'acquisition et sur lesquels tu peux connecter une entr&#233;e video genre boitier hd freebox, magnetoscope ou autre)

En tout etat de cause, il te faut un boitier (que l'on appelle carte d'acquisition externe) pour connecter une source video &#224; ton ibook  (sauf dans le cas des camescopes  qui ont une sortie  firewire)


----------



## tib51 (2 Décembre 2006)

Je viens d'essayer de me connecter en wifi avec une clé wep et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus. Impossible de me connecter en wifi.


----------



## fpoil (2 Décembre 2006)

tu as test&#233; sans cl&#233;s


----------



## tib51 (2 Décembre 2006)

Ben si je rentre rien quand osX me demande la clé, je ne peux pas valider. Et pour la configuraiton de la freebox, on doit choisir entre:
WEP
WPA (Tkip+aes)
WPA (Tkip)
WPA (AES/CCMP)

Je suis obligé de choisir un de ces cryptage, et ensuite, je suis oblgé de mettre une clé.


----------



## fpoil (2 Décembre 2006)

tu as essauy&#233; de mettre un $ devant ta cl&#233; hexad&#233;cimal en wep


----------



## tib51 (2 Décembre 2006)

oui, ça ne fonctionne pas.
Chez vous, vous n'avez qu'à créer le réseau sur le site de gestion de la freebox et de mettre le mot de passe lors de la première connexion du mac et c'est tout?

Il y en a qui utilisent le cryptage WPA? Lequel parmis ceux proposé?


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Décembre 2006)

Je suis en WPA (Tkip+aes). &#231;a fonctionne sur un PC portable e un ibbok, sans aucun soucis , &#231;a a fonctionn&#233; aussit&#244;t


----------



## tib51 (2 Décembre 2006)

Non, rien à faire, j'ai essayé avec le même cryptage que toi, mais impossible de se connecter en wifi.... Grrrrrr, flûte! Tout fonctionne si bien, pourquoi il faut que ça, ça me pose problème???? Que faire?


----------



## Dramis (2 Décembre 2006)

le routeur est activer sur la freebox?


----------



## tib51 (2 Décembre 2006)

J'ai essayé avec mon PowerBook et là...miracle, il se connecte tout seul sans problème!!!
Donc le problème vient de mon MacBook Pro, la freebox fonctionne donc parfaitement.

Vous avez des idées pour que mon MacBook Pro accepte de se connecter au réseau wifi?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2006)

comment as tu branch&#233; le macbook Pro
Seul ?
( je veux dire par l&#224; , &#224; la place du powerbook)

ou en r&#233;seau avec le powerbook
( pas les m&#234;mes r&#233;glages
je ne connais pas les r&#233;glages FB HD avec 2 Macen r&#233;seau mais le principe reste le m&#234;me en cas de reseau)


----------



## saturnin (2 Décembre 2006)

Certains ont ils par hasard une nintendo ds connecté à leur freebox?
Parce que j'ai mis wpa mais sur la ds on me demande un code wep là je sais pas trop comment faire.


----------



## tib51 (2 Décembre 2006)

Le macBook Pro est branché en ethernet (seul moyen pour l'instant de le connecter à la freebox).
Le Powerbook est connecté en airport.
On peut evidemment se connecter à plusieurs ordi en même temps.
De toutes façons, quand j'ai essayé de connecter le MacBook Pro en wifi, le powerbook n'était pas connecté (je n'ai essayer que pour voir si ça marche.... Et j'ai vu que ça marchait sans problème)


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2006)

c'est que je pensais
donc faut faire les reglages en mode FB HD plus wifi airport
( c'est principalement une affaire de log differents)


----------



## tib51 (2 Décembre 2006)

Ben c'est bien ce que je cherche &#224; faire: me connecter en wifi/airport.
Le powerbook y arrive sans probl&#232;me, le MBP n'y arrive pas.

Edit: Je viens de tester sur une atre session, et c'est la m&#234;me chose: impossible de se connecter....
Grrrrr, je vais quand m&#234;me pas devoir r&#233;installer l'OS!!!!!!


----------



## tib51 (3 Décembre 2006)

Pascalformac, tu as une idée pour résoudre mon problème??? Car je suis pas loin de formater et réinstaller là...   
Le pire c'est qu'avec la livebox, mon MBP se connectait (bon il y avait d'autres probs...)
J'espère que ce n'est pas le wifi du MBP qui est deffectueux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> Pascalformac, tu as une idée pour résoudre mon problème??? Car je suis pas loin de formater et réinstaller là...
> Le pire c'est qu'avec la livebox, mon MBP se connectait (bon il y avait d'autres probs...)
> J'espère que ce n'est pas le wifi du MBP qui est deffectueux...



Pour le savoir, essaie de connecter ton MBP à autre chose, au PowerBook, par exemple. Sinon, tu es sûr que le MBP est sur le même canal que les deux autres ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2006)

A 80&#37; c'est une affaire de r&#233;glages 
Comme d&#233;j&#224; dit , je ne connais pas le r&#233;glage PRECIS ( je passe pas en wifi)  , mais au cours  d'ann&#233;es d'aide free, j'ai vu passer certaines questions sur wifi FB avec deux Macs en simultan&#233;s
Et en ce cas les reglages Mac A et Mac B ne sont pas les m&#234;mes.
Tu devrais fouiller les fils &#224; ce sujet ( ici ou forums macadsl section free)


----------



## tib51 (3 Décembre 2006)

Oui mais dans mon cas ce n'est pas 2 mac en simultané. J'ai essayé avec le powerbook uniquement pour voir si ça marchait, je n'ai pas l'intention de le connecter (en fait je le vends...)
J'avais déja essayé avec le MBP et il n'a jamas voulu, j'ai ensuite essayé avec le PB qui a strictement les même réglage et il s'est connecté de suite. Ce n'est donc pas 2 mac connectés en même temps, mais un seul!
Ceci dit, je vais effectivement aller faire un tour du coté de macadsl....


----------



## super-paul0 (3 Décembre 2006)

tu as bien actvé le mode routeur de ta freebox ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> Oui mais dans mon cas ce n'est pas 2 mac en simultané. J'ai essayé avec le powerbook uniquement pour voir si ça marchait, je n'ai pas l'intention de le connecter (en fait je le vends...)
> J'avais déja essayé avec le MBP et il n'a jamas voulu, j'ai ensuite essayé avec le PB qui a strictement les même réglage et il s'est connecté de suite. Ce n'est donc pas 2 mac connectés en même temps, mais un seul!
> Ceci dit, je vais effectivement aller faire un tour du coté de macadsl....



As tu essayé de connecter le MBP au PowerBook, et vérifié le canal sur lequel chaque machine est réglée ?


----------



## tib51 (4 Décembre 2006)

Alors:
- oui ma freebox est en mode routeur (mais de toutes façons, elle n'en a pas besoin, seul un ordi est connecté dessus, comme je l'ai dit, le powerbbok n'est pas connecté, c'était juste pour tester car je n'y arrivait pas avec le MBP)
- non, je n'ai pas testé. Comment on fait pour désgner le canal wifi, ou pour savoir lequel est utilisé? De toutes façons, quand le réseau wifi apparait dans le menu airport, et qu'on le selectionne pour s'y connecter, il choisit automatiquement le bon canal, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2006)

tib51 a dit:


> - non, je n'ai pas test&#233;. Comment on fait pour d&#233;sgner le canal wifi, ou pour savoir lequel est utilis&#233;? De toutes fa&#231;ons, quand le r&#233;seau wifi apparait dans le menu airport, et qu'on le selectionne pour s'y connecter, il choisit automatiquement le bon canal, non?



Nan. Si le r&#233;seau appara&#238;t dans le menu Airport, c'est qu'il est sur le m&#234;me canal que l'ordi. Dans ce cas, il suffit de le s&#233;lectionner, et &#233;ventuellement (si elle n'est pas encore dans le trousseau), saisir la cl&#233; (WEP ou autre) pour avoir la connexion. Attention avec les cl&#233;s WEP, il y a plusieurs modes de saisie, il faut choisir le bon.

Sinon, le canal se r&#232;gle dans Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me -> Airport, de m&#233;moire.


----------



## tib51 (4 Décembre 2006)

Euhh, pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me/airport, &#231;a n'existe pas, et dans pr&#233;f&#233;rence syst&#232;me/r&#233;seau/airport, je ne vois pas o&#249; on peut pr&#233;gler le canal. Mais comme le r&#233;seau de la freebox apparait dans la liste, c'est qu'il est sur le m&#234;me canal (11).
Quand je cr&#233;e un r&#233;seau &#224; partir du Powerbook, je le met sur le canal 11 et il apparait sur le MBP, je suppose que ce dernier est r&#233;gl&#233; sur 11 aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2006)

Alors regarde dans Applications/utilitaires, tu dois avoir une appli pour g&#233;rer l'airport.

Mais si tu vois le r&#233;seau, c'est normalement que tu peux t'y connecter. Tu nous ferait une copie d'&#233;cran des pr&#233;f r&#233;seau/airport du PB ET du MBP ?


----------



## tib51 (5 Décembre 2006)

Finalement, j'ai réinstallé l'ensemble.
Tout fonctionne parfaitement.
Pour info ma configuration dans Préférences Système/Réseau/airport, était strictement identique à celle de mon powerbook.... et a celle que j'utilise maintenant sur le MBP (celle par défaut)

Je ne sais vraiment pas ce qui posait problème, mais ce n'était certainement pas un problème de configuration...Je penche plus vers un bug logiciel, ou à un problème lors de l'install des driver airport.....
En tout cas, tout est ok maintenant.


----------



## Mr Z (9 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Avant de vous exposer mon problème voici la configuration actuelle :
*1 x freebox*
*1 x switch hub 5 ports *
*4 pc*
*Fonction routeur activé sans dhcp*

je veux donc configurer l'acces au web via ethernet sur mon macboock pro, j'ai donc repris les paramètres comme je le fais sur mes pcs à savoir :
1) attribution d'un ip libre pour le macbook pro
2) le masque sous reseau
3) ip de la freebox 
et la reponse sur le mac book : il ne trouve pas le routeur.

Par contre pour ce qui est du reseau local ca c'est ok!! sur mes pcs je vois bien le macbook !!

Quelqu'un pourrait il avoir la gentillesse de m'aiguiller afin que je puisse me connecter au web ?
Par avance merci,
Cordialement,
Mr Z.

P.S: je decouvre l'univers du Mac ! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

via DHCP avec IP manuelle !


----------



## Mr Z (9 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> via DHCP avec IP manuelle !


Bonjour Pascal77,
merci de ta reponse, je viens d'essayer et toujours pas de web, pourrais tu develloper que je sache ou est l'erreur, svp?
D'avance merci,
Mr Z.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2006)

Mr Z a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal77,
> merci de ta reponse, je viens d'essayer et toujours pas de web, pourrais tu develloper que je sache ou est l'erreur, svp?
> D'avance merci,
> Mr Z.



Comme &#231;a :




Par contre, qu'entends tu par Freebox en mode routeur non dhcp ? Il faut imp&#233;rativement activer DHCP dans le mode routeur de ta Freebox. Je n'ai jamais r&#233;ussi &#224; me connecter sur internet en "r&#233;glages manuels" depuis Mac OS X. 

C'est pour pouvoir connecter des machines qui n'ont pas le mode DHCP avec IP manuelle que j'ai commenc&#233; mes IP fixes assez loin. J'ai une config similaire &#224; la tienne, quatre Mac, dont 1 toujours sous X, un sous X *ou* sous Windows, un sous X *ou* sous 9.2, et un sous 9.2, la Freebox en mode routeur DHCP activ&#233;, et un switch 5 ports, et &#231;a fonctionne tr&#232;s bien comme &#231;a.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de vivre ma premi&#232;re coupure avec free, plus de net, plus de tel, plus de tele num&#233;rique....

24h de coupure, et quand j'ai enfin fini par r&#233;ussir &#224; avoir quelqu'un au tel (via le 3244 pour tel portable) la gentille dame m'a dit qu'elle ne pouvait rien faire, j'avais le rectangle qui clignotait, il faut attendre 24h &#224; 48h, je trouve ca un peu abus&#233;, c'est soi disant d&#251; aux intemp&#233;ries...

C'est revenu, l'heure c'est enfin affich&#233;e, j'esp&#232;re que cela ne se reproduira pas, en tous cas je sais maintenant que ca ne sert &#224; rien d'appeler free...


----------



## Mr Z (9 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut Pascal77,
C'est bon maintenant et grace à toi, là je te repond de mon macbook .
concernant le dhcp, je te confirme que ce n'est pas activer sur ma freebox car j'utilise un demodulateur satelitte qui a besoin d'une connexion internet pour ses mise à jour et pour ce materiel si le dhcp est actif ca ne marche pas.
voila,
A+


----------



## teo (10 Décembre 2006)

J'ai eu &#231;a avant-hier, j'ai fait un hard reboot, &#231;a n'a rien chang&#233;. J'ai laiss&#233; d&#233;branch&#233; et suis all&#233; me coucher et au matin, c'&#233;tait reparti 

Le rectangle qui clignote, c'est l'angoisse assur&#233; dans l'entr&#233;e


----------



## MamaCass (10 Décembre 2006)

S&#251;r :affraid:

Hier soir en rentrant du boulot, j'ai voulu me connecter au net, pas moyen, et j'ai du mettre 45 minutes &#224; bidouiller le pc (ben ouais :rose: ) avant de me rendre compte que ca clignotait... J'ai regard&#233; la doc, fais le hard reboot, rien &#224; faire...et au matin c'est pareil, je me suis vraiment dit que c'etait pas de chance, le pire et ce qui ne rassure pas, c'est que &#231;a pourra se reproduire et que Free n'a pas de r&#233;ponse &#224; ce sujet, &#224; part "il faut attendre"

:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Sûr :affraid:
> 
> Hier soir en rentrant du boulot, j'ai voulu me connecter au net, pas moyen, et j'ai du mettre 45 minutes à bidouiller le pc (ben ouais :rose: ) avant de me rendre compte que ca clignotait... J'ai regardé la doc, fais le hard reboot, rien à faire...et au matin c'est pareil, je me suis vraiment dit que c'etait pas de chance, le pire et ce qui ne rassure pas, c'est que ça pourra se reproduire et que Free n'a pas de réponse à ce sujet, à part "il faut attendre"
> 
> :mouais: :mouais:



C'est vrai, mais contrairement à ce que tu penses, la faute n'en incombe pas à Free, mais à France Télécom. Voici ce qu'en dit François Yves Le Gal dans son excellent livre la Freebox à 200% paru Chez O'Reilly (livre que je recommande à tous les Freenautes, tant il contient d'infos utiles pour nous) :


----------



## MortyBlake (10 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est vrai, mais contrairement à ce que tu penses, la faute n'en incombe pas à Free, mais à France Télécom. Voici ce qu'en dit François Yves Le Gal dans son excellent livre la Freebox à 200% paru Chez O'Reilly (livre que je recommande à tous les Freenautes, tant il contient d'infos utiles pour nous) :



Dis donc Pascal, quand t'as pas pris tes gouttes, il faut *LACHER* le scanner quand tu numérises, sinon c'est flou de chez flou ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Dis donc Pascal, quand t'as pas pris tes gouttes, il faut *LACHER* le scanner quand tu numérises, sinon c'est flou de chez flou ...



En fait, j'ai juste passé la réso de 200 à 96 DPI pour éviter que le texte occupe une surface de plusieurs mètres carré sur ton petit écran de 85 pouces, mais comme j'ai réussi à le relire, je me suis dit que mama, avec ses jeunes yeux, y parviendrait bien.


----------



## MamaCass (10 Décembre 2006)

Merci Pascal77,

J'ai reussi &#224; lire, mais ca fait un peu mal aux yeux quand m&#234;me :affraid: :affraid:
Et bien je serai donc &#224; quoi m'attendre maintenant.

Merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, j'ai juste passé la réso de 200 à 96 DPI pour éviter que le texte occupe une surface de plusieurs mètres carré sur ton petit écran de 85 pouces, mais comme j'ai réussi à le relire, je me suis dit que mama, avec ses jeunes yeux, y parviendrait bien.


Sinon tout ce processus est détaillé dans l'aduf letter # 698
telechargeable en pdf ou format texte ou autres
là
http://www.aduf.org/newsletter_portal.php


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je viens de vivre ma première coupure avec free, plus de net, plus de tel, plus de tele numérique....
> 
> 24h de coupure, et quand j'ai enfin fini par réussir à avoir quelqu'un au tel (via le 3244 pour tel portable) la gentille dame m'a dit qu'elle ne pouvait rien faire, j'avais le rectangle qui clignotait, il faut attendre 24h à 48h, je trouve ca un peu abusé, c'est soi disant dû aux intempéries...
> 
> C'est revenu, l'heure c'est enfin affichée, j'espère que cela ne se reproduira pas, en tous cas je sais maintenant que ca ne sert à rien d'appeler free...



Ben chez moi, c'est pareil, depuis une semaine ça pleut, et les coupures de la Freebox sont régulières... J'espère que c'est en effet du au temps... Quelque chose de bizarre tout de même : les téléchargements sont devenus plus longs que jamais (que ce soient podcasts dans iTUnes ou téléchargement sur le Web...). J'ai fait un test de débit sur le site de Free : on m'indique un débit proche des 512 kb/s alors qu'avant j'atteignais pratiquement les 5MB/s !! D'ou peut venir le problème ?? En tout cas, ça commence par devenir agaçant à la fin...


----------



## saturnin (10 Décembre 2006)

Pareil chez moi je ne sais pas si c'est du à moi ou au réseau mais en tout cas je me retrouve souvent dans l'impossibilité de me connecter.
Dans ce cas là je débranche et rebranche l'alim de la freebox, ça se réinitialise et là cela remarche.
Je ne sais pas su tout à quoi le problème est du.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Décembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Pareil chez moi je ne sais pas si c'est du à moi ou au réseau mais en tout cas je me retrouve souvent dans l'impossibilité de me connecter.
> Dans ce cas là je débranche et rebranche l'alim de la freebox, ça se réinitialise et là cela remarche.
> Je ne sais pas su tout à quoi le problème est du.



Ouais, bizarre...
Des fois, même, je débranche/rebranche et ça ne marche toujours pas... J'attends alors plusieurs minutes, voir plusieurs dizaines de minutes... Le téléphone coupe également souvent.... :sleep:  
Je viens de refaire un test de débit : 150 kb/s !!!! :rateau: :rateau:  J'hallucine !
Par contre le débit montant est de 2,25 MB/s ! C'est n'importe quoi !
Je précise que je suis en zone non-dégroupée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ben chez moi, c'est pareil, depuis une semaine ça pleut, et les coupures de la Freebox sont régulières... J'espère que c'est en effet du au temps... Quelque chose de bizarre tout de même : les téléchargements sont devenus plus longs que jamais (que ce soient podcasts dans iTUnes ou téléchargement sur le Web...). J'ai fait un test de débit sur le site de Free : on m'indique un débit proche des 512 kb/s alors qu'avant j'atteignais pratiquement les 5MB/s !! D'ou peut venir le problème ?? En tout cas, ça commence par devenir agaçant à la fin...




Il m'est arrivé un truc semblable il y a quelques mois. Alors que ma connexion oscillait entre 1,8 Mb/s et 2,5 Mb/s, à un moment, elle est tombée entre 50 et 250 Kb/s. Curieusement, mon débit "upload", lui passait de 540/580 Kb/s à des fois quasiment 1 Mb/s.

Un contrôle de mon installation par un technicien France télécom à permis de trouver le condensateur fatal, non pas dans une prise, mais dans le boîtier de raccordement sous scellé de ma maison.

Depuis, mon débit oscille entre 5 et 6,5 Mb/s.


----------



## MamaCass (11 Décembre 2006)

Pareil, au tout debut de ma connexion, d&#233;but octobre, je pouvais t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; une appli ou autre &#224; 950 kb/s et maintenant je dois &#234;tre &#224; 300kb/s, je n'ai jamais retrouv&#233; le debit d'origine... je suis en d&#233;groupage total...


----------



## teo (11 Décembre 2006)

&#231;a me fait penser que de temps en temps, &#231;a rame quand m&#234;m bcp en t&#233;l&#233;chargement chez moi aussi.
Je vais tenter de faire quelques tests s&#233;rieux...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Décembre 2006)

Etant en degroup&#233; total, je n'ai pas vos soucis de d&#233;bit 
Lors du dernier test sur le site de free, ce week end, j'avais un d&#233;bit de download de 1,2Mo...

C'est quand m&#234;me bizzare cette baisse de d&#233;bit, sans modification de la ligne...
Free ne va quand m&#234;me pas se mettre &#224; brider les degroup&#233;s, non


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2006)

Il n'y a pas que votre ligne qui puisse &#234;tre la cause de ralentissements. La charge g&#233;n&#233;rale du r&#233;seau peut jouer aussi, la bande passante globale du r&#233;seau Free n'est pas illimit&#233;e, quand il faut la partager entre beaucoup de freenautes, forc&#233;ment, &#231;a peut ralentir !


----------



## MamaCass (11 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est ce que je me suis dit aussi, et en wifi, y'a deja 4 freebox que je vois dans mon immeuble ou du moins &#224; proximit&#233; et la mienne en plus


----------



## EtienneMacBook (11 Décembre 2006)

bonjour, je viens de me creer une adresse mail sur free, tout va pout le mieux, seulement, parfois, il est affiché que la connection a echoué aves c pop.free.fr et le port 110 ... et quelques temps après ca remarche. est- ce dû à un disfonctionnement de free ou de mes reglages ? merci à vous tous d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2006)

EtienneMacBook a dit:


> bonjour, je viens de me creer une adresse mail sur free, tout va pout le mieux, seulement, parfois, il est affich&#233; que la connection a echou&#233; aves c pop.free.fr et le port 110 ... et quelques temps apr&#232;s ca remarche. est- ce d&#251; &#224; un disfonctionnement de free ou de mes reglages ? merci &#224; vous tous d'avance.


c'est le webmail free qui est en d&#233;faillance
ce fut le cas  beaucoup hier et un peu aujourd'hui


----------



## EtienneMacBook (12 Décembre 2006)

merci ! ca fonctionne bien maintenant.


----------



## teo (12 Décembre 2006)

Depuis deux jours, j'ai souvent Mail en rade de connection avec mes comptes, free ou autres. Ca se r&#232;gle en quittant et relan&#231;ant. Bizarre, je n'ai pourtant pas fait de mise &#224; jour ou d'installation... Esp&#233;rant que cela ne continue pas.


----------



## da capo (12 Décembre 2006)

tu n'es pas le seul&#8230; j'ai un compte free qui ne r&#233;pond que si j'insiste fortement.

Par ailleurs, le webmail lui aussi a des rat&#233;s.

Wait and see


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé un truc semblable il y a quelques mois. Alors que ma connexion oscillait entre 1,8 Mb/s et 2,5 Mb/s, à un moment, elle est tombée entre 50 et 250 Kb/s. Curieusement, mon débit "upload", lui passait de 540/580 Kb/s à des fois quasiment 1 Mb/s.
> 
> Un contrôle de mon installation par un technicien France télécom à permis de trouver le condensateur fatal, non pas dans une prise, mais dans le boîtier de raccordement sous scellé de ma maison.
> 
> Depuis, mon débit oscille entre 5 et 6,5 Mb/s.




Des nouvelles de mon débit chez Free. Je téléphone chez Free lundi soir, le gars, limite poli, me dit qu'il n'y a rien. Je raccroche un peu énervé. Je ne vois alors pas d'ou peut venir le problème.
Aujourd'hui, je me décide à vérifier les deux prises de mon installation : aucun condensateur dans la prise ou est relié la Freebox. Par contre, dans la prise du bas (prise d'arrivée de la ligne), un condensateur rectangulaire bien caché sous tout un tas de fils. Je le débranche, et je referme la prise. Je réinitialise la Freebox, et là, ô !! Miracle ! Elle marche, le téléphone pas du premier coup, mais au deuxième essai, ça fonctionne. Je vais refaire un essai de téléchargement de podcasts : là, c'est fabuleux ! Ca marche, ça va vite, ça fonctionne de nouveaux comme au bon vieux temps...     Test de débit sur le site de Free : (je rappelle que mon débit avant cette opération était de moins de 500 kb/s) : 6,5 MB/s !! J'en croit pas mes yeux ! un petit truc comme ça d'enlever, et hop ! ça fonctionne...

C'est incroyable... Une question subsiste malgré tout : pourquoi ce condensateur a-t-il commencé à faire des siennes maintenant alors qu'il n'avait pas bouger pendant plus d'un an ???   C'est fou, ça !   

Enfin, tant mieux, tout est réparé (jusqu'à la prochaine fois...)


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Décembre 2006)

Un condensateur "s'use" avec le temps, il perds de ses performances 
Je suppose qu'un condensateur est l&#224; pour filtrer les signaux. Donc, s'il varie, il peut att&#233;nuer la bande de fr&#233;quence de l'ADSL, ce qui fera chuter ton d&#233;bit...

C'est juste une hypoth&#232;se, je me trompe peut &#234;tre :rose:


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Décembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Un condensateur "s'use" avec le temps, il perds de ses performances
> Je suppose qu'un condensateur est l&#224; pour filtrer les signaux. Donc, s'il varie, il peut att&#233;nuer la bande de fr&#233;quence de l'ADSL, ce qui fera chuter ton d&#233;bit...
> 
> C'est juste une hypoth&#232;se, je me trompe peut &#234;tre :rose:



Je me suis renseign&#233; sur le r&#244;le de ce petit condensateur. Apparemment, il servait &#224; FT pour tester la ligne. Maintenant, il ne sert plus &#224; rien, et peut &#234;tre enlever. Les techniciens de FT l'enl&#232;vent, car de nos jours il ne sert plus &#224; rien, et n'est plus dans les nouvelles installations. Il serait la cause de nombreux probl&#232;mes d'ADSL, notamment des d&#233;connexions intempestives et des ralentissements de d&#233;bit. 

C'&#233;tait donc bien cette petite b&#234;te qui &#233;tait &#224; l'origine de mes ennuis...



Pour une aide technique quant &#224; la manoeuvre &#224; effectuer pour enlever ce condensateur de sa prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique, rendez-vous sur ce site.


----------



## da capo (13 Décembre 2006)

il servait &#224; faire sonner la ligne avant que les centraux sont plus modernes.

Ceci dit, ces condensateurs sont de vrais nuisibles sur une ligne adsl. A traquer et &#224; jeter imm&#233;diatement.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Décembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Un condensateur "s'use" avec le temps, il perds de ses performances


Tout les composants s'usent avec le temps mais certains plus vite que d'autres. 
Les condensateurs électrolytiques (chimiques et polarisés) peuvent se dégrader relativement rapidement (en 1 quinzaine d'année) mais ce n'est pas le cas des condensateurs que l'on trouve dans les prises de téléphones, généralement à film plastique non polarisé et quasiment inusable, sauf s'ils sont réellement très vieux ou qu'ils ont souffert...


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous, j'ai parcouru ce post et je n'ai pas vraiment eu la chance de tomber sur mes 2 probl&#232;mes. Pourriez-vous m'aider, merci d'avance. Ma situation : 2 imac, un t&#233;l&#233;phone SIP &#224; 59.90 de free, une freebox derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration (20 jours)

Probl&#232;me 1 :
Comment faire marcher le t&#233;l&#233;phone de chez free ? J'ai bien mis la freebox en Wifi, mes ordinateurs sont connect&#233;s. Le r&#233;seau semble reconnu par le t&#233;l SIP mais, jamais il ne sonne et aucune tonalit&#233; quand je fais un num&#233;ro dessus ! Ce qui est emb&#234;tant pour un t&#233;l&#233;phone !

Probl&#232;me 2 : 
Comment faire pour regarder la TV sur un de mes imacs ? J'ai la freebox tout pr&#232;s de l'imac mais comment les connecter, comment avoir la TV dessus ? 

Probl&#232;me annexe :
Mon t&#233;l&#233;phone (ancien de chez FT) gr&#233;sille constamment et c'est vraiment chiant ! Est-ce normal ? Comment rendre les communications acceptables ?

Encore merci pour les bonnes &#226;mes !


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2006)

Pour le pb 1 et 2, les m&#233;thodes sont d&#233;crites sur le site de Free.
En tout cas, elles impliquent l'activation du service (pour le SIP il me semble) et le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de la liste de lecture contenant les adresses de tous les flux tv (rubrique multiposte sur le site de free)


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

coucou,

c'est un abonnement
a)  avec numero voip r&#233;cent?
ou
b) tu es abonn&#233; avec voip depuis un moment?

 ca sent le a) , mais autant etre s&#251;r


1-Quand a tu demand&#233; ton #?
il faut quelques jours pour qu'il soit fonctionnel
As tu regl&#233; tes options de telephonie ( via ton interface abonn&#233; en ligne)? 

As tu essay&#233; un branchement filaire direct sur la prise voip freebox?
( c'est pour determiner si il y  un souci de reglage ou de ligne)

3- telephone (ex FT)
tu parles de quelle ligne?
la ligne FT ( si degroup&#233
ou la ligne Voip ( si 100&#37; degroup&#233; total)

Tous les anciens telephones ne sont pas compatibles
 et ceux qui composent le numero &#224; l'ancien , par impulsion ,_" tou-tou-tou",_ ne marchent pas 

il faut au minimum la composition fr&#233;quences vocales,  tu sais "_ ta tu to tou_"

et verifier la compatibilt&#233;
liste l&#224;
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?showtopic=312

bricolage pour eventuellement rendre compatible
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?showtopic=1439

 liste de chez free
http://faq.free.fr/adsl/5/6/1/3


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Décembre 2006)

Merci de vos réponses rapides :

 Pour le pb n°1 : (utilisation du tel Free SIP)

-Quel est le lien dans les pages Free ? j'ai beau chercher, rechercher, y a pas une page qui me semble correspondre à mon problème qui est "Comment brancher et utiliser un tél Free SIP ?" et "comment faire quand ça ne marche pas ?"
-Pour mon numéro de tel, j'ai rien demandé du tout si ce n'est de conserver mon ancien numéro FTelecom, ce qui est fait.
-Pour le Voip (je ne sais pas ce que c'est !), je suis abonné depuis moins d'un mois, mon tel Free est connecté à ma free ADSL, par le port prévu à cet effet (à côté du port tel "normal") Le tel devrait, me semble t'il, trouver le réseau, puis se connecter dessus et marcher ? Non ?              Mais bizzarement, si le tel reconnait le réseau (prefs du tel ou mon réseau apparaît) il ne se connecte pas dessus... Je dois oublier quelque chose mais je ne sais pas quoi, un code de sécurité, un code de liaison, ...quoi ?


Pour le problème n°2 : (TV sur mac)

-Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner le lien .... Bordel, je suis un si gros nul ?
Non, après tout, laisser moi chercher (free, multipost, merci Starmac)

Pour le pb n°3 : (grésillement ancien tel )

-je suis bien entendu en dégroupage total. Mon telephone est compatible (siemens gigaset). Il fait bien tu to tou et pas tu tu tu. Il est bien dans la liste Free. Des fois, la ligne est correcte des fois, elle est à c_ier !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Merci de vos r&#233;ponses rapides :
> 
> Pour le pb n&#176;1 : (utilisation du tel Free SIP)
> "
> ...


bon , il n'&#233;tait pas &#233;vident que tu es en DT
un truc que je pige pas
comment peux tu passer des coups de fils via la freebox , SANS avoir un numero de telephone freebox? ( la ligne ...VoIP, c'est ca la VoIP)
( # de telephone qu'il faut demander or tu dis que t'as rien fait....)

pour le SIP ( qui necessite d'voir un numero de tel freebox et un logiciel type Xlite)

Dans la FAQ free( tu t'en sers??)
elle est &#224; deux endroit
http://faq.free.fr/
ou
http://www1.assistancefree.fr/v1/accueil/

activation SIP ( via ton interface perso)

http://faq.free.fr/adsl/5/6/2/17
( l&#224; m&#234;me que l&#224;
http://www1.assistancefree.fr/v1/documentation/?forfait=fhd&rac=124/104
quelques r&#233;glages l&#224;
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?showtopic=2490


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Décembre 2006)

OK merci !
Je comprends que le numéro de téléphone dont vous parlez est le numéro free que je possède effectivement mais moi, je parle du numéro de téléphone par lequel on m'appelle (mon ancien numéro de téléphone FTelecom)
Donc, si je comprends bien, le numéro Voip, c'est le numéro de téléphone Free !

ok et merci pour les liens ! 

Je vais voir ce que mon petit cerveau va pouvoir faire !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

Et une pr&#233;cision 
A moins que tu aies bidouill&#233; tes circuits FT dans ton local ,en dehors de la prise maitre FT ( ou est branch&#233;e la FB) ces prises et ces t&#233;lephones ne te servent plus  ( t'as plus de ligne FT au sens classique)
toi en # sortant tu n'as plus que le VoIP
les appelants eux , onnt le # voIP ou si tu as pris la portabilit&#233; , l'ancien numero FT  qui aboutit...sur la ligne FB
---
Ca va l&#224; , tes neurones survivent?


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Décembre 2006)

Oui c'est OK pour le t&#233;l&#233;phone !
Encore merci ! 

Bordel, je chauffe ! 
C'est &#231;a quand on a une petite t&#234;te ........ et des petites oreilles ...&#231;a permet pas une bonne ventilation, comme sur mon imac g5 !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Oui c'est OK pour le téléphone !
> Encore merci !
> 
> Bordel, je chauffe !
> C'est ça quand on a une petite tête ........ et des petites oreilles ...ça permet pas une bonne ventilation, comme sur mon imac g5 !


Bien , on avance.
A propos d'oreilles ( attentives)
regarde tes mps


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Décembre 2006)

mps ? 
C'est quoi t'est ce ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (15 Décembre 2006)

Pardon, j'ai vu !


----------



## phany10 (16 Décembre 2006)

bonjour

j'aimerai savoir comment s'y prendre pour installer la fonction airport
merci beaucoup


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Décembre 2006)

Que faire quand on a écrit sur son FreePhone ou Wi-Fi Phone, (acheté chez Free) à 59,90 euros :

"Wi-Fi Phone
No Network
No Service"

et qu'il ne marche pas ?

Si ça vous dit, ce serait pas de refus, et avec mes amitiés et sincères remerciements parce que là, je sature grave !

A vot' bon coeur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Que faire quand on a écrit sur son FreePhone ou Wi-Fi Phone, (acheté chez Free) à 59,90 euros :
> 
> "Wi-Fi Phone
> No Network
> ...



Deux causes possibles : le service téléphonique n'a pas encore été activé (chez moi, ça a pris 7/8 jours de mémoire), ou le machinphone est défectueux. Premier cas : patience, second : retour à l'envoyeur. Avant, le mieux, ça serait de tester un téléphone ordinaire sur la fribokse pour voir ce que ça donne, et s'il fonctionne (ne pas oublier de redémarrer la phriboquesce à chaque changement d'appareil), appeler le support de Free pour instructions.


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Décembre 2006)

Je viens d'acheter un filtre ADSL mais je ne sais pas trop où le mettre ... entre ma prise murale et le boitier ADSL ou entre la sortie téléphone du boitier ADSl et la prise de mon combiné téléphonique ou ailleurs ?

J'ai essayé et je peux recevoir des coups de fil mais pas en donner ?

Une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

tu n'as aucun besoin de filtre !!



> -je suis bien entendu* en d&#233;groupage total*



le filtre sert &#224; s&#233;parer le flux adsl du flux d'appels vers ligne  telephone FT 
et toi, *en d&#233;groupage tota*l tu n'as PAS ( PLUS)  de ligne* telephone  FT*


donc PAS besoin de filtre


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Décembre 2006)

Mais ma ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique (qui n'est pas une ligne FT) est quasiment inaudible et chez free, il est mentionn&#233; que l'utilisation d'un filtre peut s'av&#233;rer utile !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux effectivement intercaler un filtre entre la Freebox et le t&#233;l&#233;phone branch&#233; dessus pour att&#233;nuer d'&#233;ventuels bruits parasites.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Mais ma ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique (qui n'est pas une ligne FT) est quasiment inaudible et chez free, il est mentionn&#233; que l'utilisation d'un filtre peut s'av&#233;rer utile !


oui &#233;ventuellement en annexe 
( et faut pas gober tout ce que dit un hotlineur free, ce ne sont PAS des tech , mais de simples hotlineurs)
je te signale que tu as une partie de la hotlne ( petite ) d&#233;di&#233;e aux macusers
avec numero sp&#233;cifique

l'essentiel est ailleurs
as tu une BONNE ligne?
bruit&#233;e?
tu perds beaucoup de paquets?
Ya un condensateur?
les contacts sont propres etc etc etc
( lire les FAQ divers)


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'essentiel est ailleurs
> as tu une BONNE ligne?
> bruitée?
> tu perds beaucoup de paquets?
> ...



Va à http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl

là renseigne les deux cases pour accéder à ton panneau de configuration.

dans la colonne de gauche  clique sur "caractéristiques de ma ligne"

fait une copie des éléments (masque ton IP et ton n° de téléphone etc) et montre les données.


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Décembre 2006)

Voilà qui est fait !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne chance à vous ! et encore merci !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

longue ligne 
et donc t'as les d&#233;fauts qui viennent avec ( debit moindre , bruits etc)

Mais en gros ta ligne est "correcte"


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Décembre 2006)

Donc, c'est normal que &#231;a gr&#233;sille ! Que des fois, c'est correct, puis qu'au cours de la conversation, &#231;a se modifie et que &#231;a devienne inaudible ?
Allez, dis moi pas &#231;a ! 
Je te pr&#233;viens que je montrerai ton post &#224; ma femme !


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2006)

Il y a moyen de "booster" ta ligne assez simplement :

toujours dans la console free, en bas &#224; droite "r&#233;glage du ping (fastpath)"

choisis le mode "fastpath" et clique sur modifier.
le changement prend effet la nuit.

ne te bile pas pour le texte au dessus : il n'est plus vraiment d'actualit&#233;&#8230; le mode fastpath entraine une compression des en-t&#234;tes atm et donc une "augmentation" du d&#233;bit.


----------



## Marcmaniac (18 Décembre 2006)

C'est parti ....

Pour info, j'ai effectu&#233; des modifs pour mon t&#233;l Wi-Fi (cf ci-dessous apr&#232;s cslt hotline mail de free) et d&#233;sormais, mon t&#233;l free wi-fi reste toujours allum&#233;, il se d&#233;charge tranquillement mais toujours inscrit dessus 
"no network , no service"

R&#233;ponse free :
- Il faut bien avoir reboot&#233; la Freebox pour avoir le &#233;rseau WIFI Freephonie ouverte.
- Il faut brancher en direct le t&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; la Freebox en USB.
- Allez dans le menu FreeNetSync, puis Select, puis Activer.
- Ca doit t&#233;l&#233;charger le firmware. Ca se connectera au r&#233;seau WIFI par la suite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Voil&#224; qui est fait !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est dingue, &#231;a, je suis en IPADSL (zone non d&#233;group&#233;e ... jusqu'au premier semestre 2007 si Free tiens ses promesses), deux m&#232;tres plus loin que toi du NRA (2692 m&#232;tres), et je n'ai que 27 d&#233;cibels d'att&#233;nuation, soit deux fois moins que toi (rappelons qu'en mati&#232;re de d&#233;cibels, c'est une &#233;chelle logarithmique, la valeur double tous les trois d&#233;cibels), ce qui se traduit par plus d'1 Mb/s de mieux en d&#233;bit descendant (6,5 Mb/s, moins bien en montant, autour de 560 Kb/s, mais &#231;a, c'est l'IPADSL).


----------



## Ravenshield (18 Décembre 2006)

slt,
j'ai configuré mon compte free dans mail pourtant je n'arrive pas à envoyer de mail alors que j'en reçois :rose: j'ai bien rentré le pop.free.fr et le smtp.free.fr , je vois pas ou est le pb...svp...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2006)

Ravenshield a dit:


> slt,
> j'ai configuré mon compte free dans mail pourtant je n'arrive pas à envoyer de mail alors que j'en reçois :rose: j'ai bien rentré le pop.free.fr et le smtp.free.fr , je vois pas ou est le pb...svp...


quel est ton FAI?
free?
Si c'est pas free voir les multples sujets sur configuration du smtp
(c'est le plus souvent  celui du FAI)

Si c'est Free
t'es peut etre victime des cafouillages en ce moment
ou...
d'un mauvas réglage Mail
( voir les sujets)


----------



## Ravenshield (18 Décembre 2006)

oui mon FAI est bien Free...


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2006)

Comment le smtp est-il r&#233;gl&#233; ?
As-tu un message d'erreur ?

tu as bien not&#233; *smtp.free.fr*
laiss&#233; le port *25*
laiss&#233; autentification &#224; *aucune*


----------



## Ravenshield (18 Décembre 2006)

j'ai le message d'erreur suivant " le serveur pop.free.fr a refusé une connexion sur le port 25 " j'ai déjà changé le port par le 110 ( car j'avais lu un post qq part le mentionnant), mais ça ne change rien...


----------



## da capo (18 Décembre 2006)

Dans la configuration du smtp c'est smtp.free.fr sur le port 25.

pop.free.fr sert &#224; relever le courrier.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> Dans la configuration du smtp c'est smtp.free.fr sur le port 25.
> 
> pop.free.fr sert à relever le courrier.


smtp sur 25 et le pop est sur 110

Il y A des cafouillages chez le webmail  free ces derniers temps , ca va ca vient

conseil 
prendre un compte INDEPENDANT de ton FAI
( gmail par exemple)


----------



## Marcmaniac (19 Décembre 2006)

Je m'aper&#231;ois que mon 2&#176; ordinateur (&#224; la cave) est reli&#233; &#224; l'internet mais pas en mode routeur (Je dois refaire mes r&#233;glages &#224; chaque fois !)
Y aurait-il une marche &#224; suivre simple, clair et pr&#233;cise quelque part sur le net, pour cr&#233;er un r&#233;seau Free interne, par l'interm&#233;diaire du mode routeur ?


----------



## da capo (19 Décembre 2006)

Le mode routeur est-il activ&#233; sur la freebox ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (19 Décembre 2006)

Oui !


----------



## da capo (19 Décembre 2006)

bien dans les r&#233;glages de l'ordinateur, il te suffit de choisir DHCP sur les deux ordis et tout devrait rouler.

au pire si les choses n'avancent pas :

copie &#233;cran de la configuration routeur de la freebox
m&#234;me chose pour la config r&#233;seau de l'ordi qui va bien
m&#234;me chose pour la config r&#233;seau de l'ordi qui ne va pas bien.


----------



## romac (19 Décembre 2006)

Comment téléphoner de son ordi avec la freebox ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2006)

romac a dit:


> Comment t&#233;l&#233;phoner de son ordi avec la freebox ?



comme depuis n'importe quel ordi
logiciels skype et compagnie

( la freebox n'est qu'un modem)


----------



## Ravenshield (20 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> smtp sur 25 et le pop est sur 110
> 
> Il y A des cafouillages chez le webmail  free ces derniers temps , ca va ca vient
> 
> ...



merci! ça fonctionne


----------



## Marcmaniac (27 Décembre 2006)

C'est juste pour une info mais mon t&#233;l&#233;phone est toujours quasi-hors d'usage (30 secondes de bonne communication puis &#231;a se d&#233;grade et apr&#232;s encore 30 secondes, on est oblig&#233; de raccrocher )

J'ai chang&#233; 3 fois de prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique, changer les filtres, les cables, le t&#233;l&#233;phone aussi et rien y fait !

Par contre, internet, c'est de la bombe et la t&#233;l&#233; aussi !

PS : Mon t&#233;l&#233;phone free ne fonctionne toujours pas !


----------



## saturnin (27 Décembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> PS : Mon téléphone free ne fonctionne toujours pas !




Je suis pas un expert du tout mais essaie peut etre ce site :
http://www.freephonie.org
En esperant que cela puisse t'aider.


----------



## Marcmaniac (28 Décembre 2006)

saturnin a dit:


> Je suis pas un expert du tout mais essaie peut etre ce site :
> http://www.freephonie.org
> En esperant que cela puisse t'aider.



Génial ton site et très documenté avec des détails et tout et tout !
Je vais le parcourir et voir si ça peut avancer !
Merci


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Décembre 2006)

J'ai installé X-Lite ce soir et ça marche impeccable. Installation en 2 mn malgré mon Firewall .

Un Pb et une question

- il quitte inopinément après chaque communication. Quelqu'un a-t-il la même expérience et une solution.

Y-a-t-il un moyen d'importer un carnet d'adresse (de carnet d'adresse  ou d'un Mobile) plutot que de les rentrer à la main.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Marcmaniac (29 Décembre 2006)

Juste pour dire que mon t&#233;l&#233;phone Free fonctionne nikel chrome, que ma connexion internet idem sur les 2 ordi, que la t&#233;l&#233; idem sur les 2 ordi et tout et tout ...
Pas un fil entre tout &#231;a, c'est MAGIQUE !

Par contre, j'ai du abandonner l'ancien t&#233;l&#233;phone et je ne communique plus qu'avec le petit blanc de chez Free !

PS : Pour mon probl&#232;me avec le t&#233;l free, j'ai du faire une m&#224;j du firmware par le o&#238;tier ADSL, puis une activation du r&#233;seau, puis un red&#233;marrage du bo&#238;tier ADSL et par miracle, &#231;a a march&#233;.... j'avoue que je n'ai pas trop envie de le refaire car j'ai un peu fait du n'importe quoi en suivant quelques conseils sur le site cit&#233; plus haut, forum rubrique t&#233;l&#233;phone free...voil&#224; et encore merci &#224; vous !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2006)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> j'ai du faire une màj du firmware par le oîtier ADSL, puis une activation du réseau, puis un redémarrage du boîtier ADSL et par miracle, ça a marché....


c'est pas un miracle c'est la procedure standard


----------



## MortyBlake (29 Décembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> J'ai installé X-Lite ce soir et ça marche impeccable. Installation en 2 mn malgré mon Firewall .
> 
> Un Pb et une question
> 
> ...




Désolé d'insister. Pas de réponse ?   :sleep:


----------



## da capo (29 Décembre 2006)

pour ce qui est du crash en fin de communication : cela se passe-t-il de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on avec une autre session ? Si, ce n'est pas le cas, fais confiance &#224; Ed the Head et vire le fichier plist. (pref&#233;rence)

S'agissant du carnet d'adresse, je ne me rappelle pas avoir r&#233;ussi &#224; l'importer


----------



## MortyBlake (29 Décembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> pour ce qui est du crash en fin de communication : cela se passe-t-il de la même façon avec une autre session ? Si, ce n'est pas le cas, fais confiance à Ed the Head et vire le fichier plist. (preférence)
> 
> S'agissant du carnet d'adresse, je ne me rappelle pas avoir réussi à l'importer



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à starmac.


----------



## nicomaly (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, peut on copier un fichier d'un DD externe sur le DD de la Freebox ??
merci


----------



## fpoil (30 Décembre 2006)

oui sans pb en utilisant un client ftp (par "exemple cyberduck ou  rbrowser)


----------



## duracel (1 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec ma connexion wifi.
Depuis hier, mon ibook ne trouve plus ma connxion wifi de free.
J'ai une freebox V4 avec une carte free WIFI g.
Tout marchait parfaitement encore hier, et depuis la nouvelle année, rien.
J'ai fait plusieurs hard reboot, j'ai réactivé ma connnexion wifi.
Mais cela ne change rien, airport ne détecte plus ma connexion.

Si quelqu'un à une idée de nouvelle année, je suis preneur.


----------



## mimolette (2 Janvier 2007)

bonjour,
une question simple : peut-on utiliser la webcam sur aMSN si on est connecté par une freebox ?? Ou dois-je changer de FAI ? Dans un autre post où j'explique mes problèmes de webcam on me dit que le problème viendrait de là...


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (2 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour et tout d'abord, TRES BONNE ANNEE À TOUS !!!!! :love:

Un des mes amis a un iMac G5, avec Mail. J'essaie de l'aider pour paramétrer Mail qui ne fonctionne pas encore. J'ai un souci car il est avec Free et il me dit qu'il n'a pas pas d'identifiant de connexion.
Or, quand j'ai paramétré Mail pour moi (plutôt que de passer par Wanadoo -actuellement Orange), il m'a suffit de rentrer les identifiants et mot de passe de connection de mon FAI dans Mail. C'était relativement simple .  
Mais pour lui, je ne sais pas si c'est un compte POP et que faut il rentrer comme serveur de réception (free ????). Je rame !!!! :rateau:
Donc, pour l'instant, je bloque sur ça. 
QUIQUIVEUTBIENMAIDER ????


----------



## da capo (2 Janvier 2007)

Il y a peu de choses &#224; faire et &#224; savoir : la premi&#232;re -> retrouver le courrier de Free&#8230;

Ah, il l'a perdu ? zut&#8230; pas gr&#226;ve.

En bref :
S'il a un compte de messagerie albert.einstein@free.fr avec comme mot de passe tralala

son serveur de r&#233;ception sera pop.free.fr (donc un compte POP)
son identifiant sera albert.einstein
son mot de passe tralala (si, si)

A suivre ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2007)

et smtp du FAI ( free ) et r&#233;glages avanc&#233;s pour le smtp free
( petitchapeauronrouge , ces r&#233;glages ont &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;s et d&#233;taill&#233;s de facon r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;e..., par exemple dans quelques fils mail  )


rappel
smtp.free.fr port 25
SSL D&#201;-coch&#233;
Authentification " aucune" ( et champs en blanc)
accessoirement en pop verifer que le port est en 110


----------



## Oflore (3 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Actuellement je suis abonné à free avec la dernière freebox HD. 
Je n'arrive pas à envoyer des mails avec des pièces jointes. Soit ils ne passent pas du tout: échecs de la connexion après un blocage de l'envoi entre 30 à 95% du message envoyé. Soit ces mails mettent un temps très long pour être expédiés avec un fichier attaché de 200Ko environ. Pour des fichiers plus lourd cela bloque.
Par contre lorsque j'envoie des mails sans pièces jointes cela fonctionne parfaitement. Je reçois très bien les mails avec ou sans pièces jointes de toutes tailles.
Actuellement j'utilise Thunderbird comme messagerie.J'ai aussi Entourage et Mail et j'ai exactement les mêmes Pb. J'ai désactivé les firewall et antivirus.
Je suis sur 2 macs qui ont le même Pb.
1 Mac G4 450Mhz Syst OS X.3.9 et un Ibook G3 500Mhz syst OS X.3.9 tout 2 connectés en wifi (airport) sur ma Freebox HD.
Je navigue assez bien sur Internet (assez fluide) avec Firefox ou bien Safari.

Que faire pour régler ces Pb d'envoi de mails avec pièces jointes?
Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2007)

Oflore a dit:


> mails avec des pi&#232;ces jointes.
> 
> Actuellement j'utilise Thunderbird comme messagerie.J'ai aussi Entourage et Mail et j'ai exactement les m&#234;mes Pb.
> 
> ...


le webmail n'est pas terrible chez Free 
Une des solutions serait de tester des webmails aux reglages sur messagerie  totalement ind&#233;pendants des serveurs webmail  Free
gmail par exemple
Cela devrait r&#233;gler le souci


----------



## aalca (4 Janvier 2007)

L'intitulé de mon post dit à peu près tout : depuis le 1er janvier après-midi, impossible d'envoyer aucun message mail depuis ma FreeBox. Par contre je reçois parfaitement mon courrier.
Suis-je la seule dans ce cas??? Tout le reste (téléphonie, Web) marche, j'avoue ma perplexité c'est la première fois qu'une panne dure aussi longtemps...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2007)

aalca a dit:


> L'intitulé de mon post dit à peu près tout : depuis le 1er janvier après-midi, impossible d'envoyer aucun message mail depuis ma FreeBox. Par contre je reçois parfaitement mon courrier.
> Suis-je la seule dans ce cas??? Tout le reste (téléphonie, Web) marche, j'avoue ma perplexité c'est la première fois qu'une panne dure aussi longtemps...


hmm
ca marchait avant ?
des changements ?
nouvelle freebox? wifi?


----------



## aalca (4 Janvier 2007)

Oui &#231;a marchait parfaitement, puisque vers 15h30 lundi, j'ai envoy&#233; un message, sans probl&#232;me.
Pas de nouvelle FreeBox, pas de syst&#232;me Wifi, d'o&#249; ma perplexit&#233;.... J'ai d&#233;connect&#233; et reconnect&#233; plusieurs fois le Mail et &#224; chaque fois les m&#234;mes messages d'erreur reviennent : "Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.free.fr : La r&#233;ponse du serveur a &#233;t&#233; : <l'adresse>: Recipient address rejected: Domain not found"
Il est ajout&#233; que le serveur ne g&#232;re pas l'authentification...
Myst&#232;re COMPLET!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2007)

Et bien tentes un truc tout simple
refais tes r&#233;glages smtp de ce compte l&#224;
normalement
ceux indiqu&#233;s plus haut

rappel
smtp.free.fr port 25
SSL D&#201;-coch&#233;
Authentification " aucune" ( et champs en blanc)
accessoirement en pop verifer que le port est en 110


----------



## aalca (4 Janvier 2007)

Tu peux me dire o&#249; je trouve l'onglet pour r&#233;gler mon compte?? Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Janvier 2007)

Tu n'as pas réglé tout ca toi même c'est cela?

Concernant les comptes et le smtp
Preferences Mail/ comptes/  en bas... réglages smtp


----------



## Pierre-Nico (5 Janvier 2007)

TF1 et M6 sur Freebox en multiposte, mais pas chez moi  

Pour ceux chez qui ça marche est-il possible de poster l'adresse http:// que vous uttilisez ? 

Merci


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Janvier 2007)

Tu as bien red&#233;marr&#233; le boitier ADSL?
C'est ce qui est indiqu&#233; sur freenews.fr


----------



## fanou (5 Janvier 2007)

oui, un reboot qui met à jour la freebox et TF1/M6 sont là !
ça marche nickel chez moi.


----------



## miaou (5 Janvier 2007)

sur la télé oui.mais le le multiposte ?
pour le reboot de toute façon il faut le faire pour la mise à jour du firmware 1.2.1


----------



## fanou (5 Janvier 2007)

je n'ai testé qu'en multiposte.


----------



## aalca (5 Janvier 2007)

Alors, j'ai bien v&#233;rifi&#233; mes coordonn&#233;es du compte, tout est nickel. Par contre je crois comprendre qu'il faudrait &#233;teindre puis rallumer la FreeBox???
Je vous pr&#233;cise que je ne m'en sers pas pour la t&#233;l&#233;.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Janvier 2007)

J'ai tent&#233; de copier un film en avi de mon macpro &#224; ma freebox en wifi.
Ca a pris 2h, juste le temps pour ne plus avoir envie de regarder le film :sick:
Ca copi&#233; &#224; 60ko/s....

Via Cyberduck au fait.

Vous avez une id&#233;e ? J'ai lu sur d'autres pas de ce post qu'il ne fallait que 7 minutes &#224; certains pour copier 700 mo (le poids de mon avi &#233;galement)

Merci 

Mamacass


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai tenté de copier un film en avi de mon macpro à ma freebox en wifi.
> Ca a pris 2h, juste le temps pour ne plus avoir envie de regarder le film :sick:
> Ca copié à 60ko/s....
> 
> ...



Via Cybercanarenplastique ? Alors, normal, tu l'as sans doute copié via internet à ta vitesse d'upload, ce qui expliquerait le temps mis. je pense que tu dois pouvoir te connecter direct en AFP, nan ? (menu aller -> adresse IP de la fribokse)


----------



## fpoil (5 Janvier 2007)

freebox uniquement accessible par ftp, les transferts par wifi peuvent &#234;tre tr&#232;s long, le d&#233;bit c'est vraiment pas cela


----------



## MamaCass (5 Janvier 2007)

Merci Pascal77 :love: 

Je vais essayer ce soir via AFP 


edit : arrff ben alors faut compter deux heures pour envoyer un film ? :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci Pascal77 :love:
> 
> Je vais essayer ce soir via AFP
> 
> ...



Si tu es propriétaire des droits, sinon c'est trois mois et 100 000 


----------



## MamaCass (5 Janvier 2007)

Je parle de films priv&#233;s bien s&#251;r  :casse:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (5 Janvier 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Tu as bien redémarré le boitier ADSL?
> C'est ce qui est indiqué sur freenews.fr



Je suis un âne !!!!!!

Merci, ça marche nikel !!!!


----------



## teo (5 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> freebox uniquement accessible par ftp, les transferts par wifi peuvent être très long, le débit c'est vraiment pas cela




Et en connectant le mac et la freebox HD par Ethernet, ça n'irait pas plus vite ? Mes échanges de fichiers par wifi entre machines sont terriblement lents comparés à ceux par Ethernet... ça doit être la même chose avec la freebox, non ?


----------



## MamaCass (5 Janvier 2007)

Oui je pense mais la configuration de mon appart ne le permet pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui je pense mais la configuration de mon appart ne le permet pas




Viens pas voir chez moi, alors : 20 m de câble ethernet entre ma Freebox et le switch qui distribue internet sur les différentes machines du parc familial :sick:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 20 m de câble ethernet entre ma Freebox et........


idem  
( pas assez de signes, je rajoute des smileys  )


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> idem
> ( pas assez de signes, je rajoute des smileys  )


Hello !!

J'ai lu un peu partout que maintenant on a TF1 et M6 sur le multiposte.
Mais quand je r&#233;cup&#232;re la playlist &#224; l'adresse http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u je n'ai toujours pas TF1 et M6.

Je ne pense pas qu'un reboot de la freebox soit n&#233;c&#233;ssaire vu que ce fichier est sur internet...


----------



## da capo (6 Janvier 2007)

si : il semblerait que le reboot soit utile. de toute fa&#231;on, cela ne coute rien


----------



## p4bl0 (6 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> si : il semblerait que le reboot soit utile. de toute fa&#231;on, cela ne coute rien


Si &#231;a coupe les t&#233;l&#233;chargements en cours pendants plus de 5 minutes


----------



## fpoil (6 Janvier 2007)

et le cpl, on l'oublie toujours celui l&#224;


----------



## miaou (6 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> si : il semblerait que le reboot soit utile. de toute façon, cela ne coute rien



+1
 je l'avais d'abord dans la journée du 4  pour la mise à jour 1.2.1
le lendemain. j'avais bien F1 et M6 sur la TV mais non dans le multiposte 
reboot et  TF1 et M6 sont apparues dans la liste de VLC


----------



## satrinxa (7 Janvier 2007)

alors, mon ordi d un seul coup a décider de plus vouloiir se connecté...il dit qu il a une erreur......... alors  le mot de passe et juste tout et juste les autre ordi se connecte ms le mien il veu pas savoir..........
alors vu que j y comprend presque rien...est ce que je peu faire quelque ?cnormal.......... enfin a l AIDE


----------



## MortyBlake (8 Janvier 2007)

satrinxa a dit:


> alors, mon ordi d un seul coup a décider de plus vouloiir se connecté...il dit qu il a une erreur......... alors  le mot de passe et juste tout et juste les autre ordi se connecte ms le mien il veu pas savoir..........
> alors vu que j y comprend presque rien...est ce que je peu faire quelque ?cnormal.......... enfin a l AIDE




Bienvenue sur MacG 

Cependant, Ya pas que ton ordi qui a pris un coup sur la calebasse 

Ton message est pratiquement incompréhensible. Alors on souffle un grand coup  et on recommence :

Quel ordi ?
quel config ?
Quel système ?
Ici c'est le fil sur Free, donc à priori problème sur free
Quelle Freebox ?
Ethernet ou Wifi ?
Routeur ou pas ?

Promis qu'on essaie de répondre ensuite :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> si : il semblerait que le reboot soit utile. de toute fa&#231;on, cela ne coute rien


Petit rapport apr&#232;s quelques jours d'utilisation intensive du multiposte (avec TF1 et M6) :

Y a rien d'int&#233;ressant (ou presque) &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;  
Bon il y a quand m&#234;me Friends sur la 6 en ce moment


----------



## da capo (11 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Petit rapport après quelques jours d'utilisation intensive du multiposte (avec TF1 et M6) :
> 
> Y a rien d'intéressant (ou presque) à la télé
> Bon il y a quand même Friends sur la 6 en ce moment



Moi, j'ai déjà édité le fichier m3u pour les en éliminer.

On verra dans 3/4 ans pour la coupe du monde, si je remets TF1 et M6


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Petit rapport après quelques jours d'utilisation intensive du multiposte (avec TF1 et M6) :
> 
> Y a rien d'intéressant (ou presque) à la télé
> Bon il y a quand même Friends sur la 6 en ce moment



Je ne regarde pas plus la télé maintenant qu'il y a TFouane et Em6, mais Friends est diffusé sur pratiquement toutes les chaines de la TNT ou de la Freebox:rateau:


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2007)

*Petit r&#233;sum&#233; technique:*
_Configuration des ordis connect&#233;s:_
- Titanium_ (avec Tomato install&#233; )_
- iBook
- Mac Mini PPC
Tous avec carte Airport Apple.

*Situation avant vendredi*
Freebox 5 install&#233;e en aout, jamais eu aucun pb de r&#233;ception, parfois des baisses de d&#233;bit mais jamais tres longtemps, quelques pb en t&#233;l&#233;phonie mais isol&#233;s.
Pas de rallonges (&#233;lectrique ou t&#233;l&#233;phonique), prises t&#233;l&#233;phoniques neuves (appart r&#233;nov&#233; en 2003)
Le Mini est le plus &#233;loign&#233; de la Freebox: 6,5 m, couloir large et sans obstacle (voir plan ci-dessous).

Depuis aout, la connection wifi avec le Mini &#233;tait au maximum, soit la totalit&#233; des barres (le point plus 3 barres).
Aucune installation de logiciel sur le Mac Mini.
Seul incident remarquable, vendredi, avant mes pb, j'ai eu une extinction &#233;trange: j'ai red&#233;marr&#233; le Mac car j'avais 2 Go de swap. Le Mac a stagn&#233; 20 mn sur l'&#233;cran bleu de l'extinction, sans le "soleil" qui tourne g&#233;n&#233;ralement quand il met &#224; jour ses fichiers, j'ai finalement du le red&#233;marrer en force.
> CD Hardware test (carte wifi ok) 
> Test DiskWarrior 4 OK (j'ai re&#231;u la mise &#224; jour y'a 2 semaines :love

* Le probl&#232;me depuis vendredi:*
_un plan parlant mieux que tout ce que je peux &#233;crire...
Distance Freebox-MacMini: 6,5m


_

​

Vendredi apr&#232;s-midi, deux reboots de la Freebox, toute seule.
Pas de probl&#232;me pour les deux portables: reconnection automatique ou reconnection manuelle et r&#233;seau habituel.
Par contre, dans mon bureau o&#249; le Mini est install&#233;, d&#233;gradation tr&#232;s visible, aucune barre, parfois 2, rarement le maximum.
D&#233;connection iChat, attente pour internet, timeout, impossibilit&#233; de se connecter.
Enervement maximum 
Test: Sous sessions Autres utilisateurs ou reboot sur HD "propre" (Mac OS de base de s&#233;curit&#233: pareil

Samedi, d&#233;but des pb sur le Titanium. Le r&#233;seau devient faible. D&#233;connections fr&#233;quentes. R&#233;seau lent. Ce matin, r&#233;seau ok pour lui.

Ce matin, je d&#233;place le Mini de 80 cm pour qu'il soit de l'autre cot&#233; de mon &#233;cran, plus pr&#232;s encore du couloir (pi&#232;ce ouvert, sans mur). Rien ne change.

Hard reboot. Plus aucun r&#233;seau pour les 3 postes alors que la Freebox a fait ses cycles normaux, puis affiche l'heure.

2e Hard reboot, idem.

Reboot simple: Connection ok et plus de pb sur les 2 portables.
Mini &#224; la ramasse: toujours pareil: peu ou pas de r&#233;seau et m&#234;me quand j'en ai un peu dans la Barre de Menu, &#231;a rame terriblement, &#231;a d&#233;logue d'iChat constamment ou je n'ai pas de connection possible &#224; internet.
Le iBook n'a que peu ou pas de r&#233;seau s'il s'&#233;loigne de la borne (+5 m, dans le bureau ou la chambre par exemple)
Je ne sais plus quoi faire, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu une mise &#224; jour de la borne et que la qualit&#233; s'est d&#233;grad&#233;e &#224; distance (pourtant 6-8 m sans mur porteur en MIMO, c'est rien, non ?).

Actuellement, j'ai de nouvau le max de connection avec le Mini, je touche du bois. Mais auriez-vous des id&#233;es du pb, je sais qu'il va revenir_  :rose:_


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2007)

Apr&#232;s le "hard reboot" de la Freebox, es tu retourn&#233; sur ta console Free pour "r&#233;armer" les modes "WiFi" et "routeur NAT" de la Freebox ?


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2007)

Non, je n'ai rien fait sur ma page User free. Je n'ai pas imagin&#233; que je doive y aller :rose:  

je ne vois que _Activer/D&#233;sactiver_ dans la page Routeur de Free.

Faut-il d&#233;sactiver ? puis rebooter la freebox ? Puis re activer ? Puis rebooter ?

ou D&#233;sactiver, puis re activer, puis rebooter la freebox ?

Si je d&#233;sactive le wifi il va falloir que je reactive en ethernet j'imagine ?

Y'a t'il un ordre dans lequel se serait mieux ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Non, je n'ai rien fait sur ma page User free. Je n'ai pas imaginé que je doive y aller :rose:
> 
> je ne vois que _Activer/Désactiver_ dans la page Routeur de Free.
> 
> ...



En fait, lorsque je fais un "hard reboot" sur ma Freebox, je vais ensuite sur ma console, et me contente d'activer (en fait je ne touches à rien et me contente de cliquer sur "Activer"), puis, je redémarre la freebox. Ceci pour le mode "routeur NAT", je ne suis pas en WiFi, mais en ethernet, ici.

Donc pas besoin de désactiver, juste réactiver et redémarrer.


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2007)

Bon, j'ai fait connecter / d&#233;connecter puis reboot, m&#234;me si je vois pas tres bien ce que cela a pu faire. Ensuite, mon coloc a eu une id&#233;e lumineuse: changer de canal en wifi. Puis reboot.

Je croise les doigts. Et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour 
Ceci interessera ceux qui ont les modems FB V1/V2 dits_ r&#233;pondeurs  sovietiiques_  
--------
Free commence &#224; offrir la migration gratuite vers* V4*
( je dis bien *V QUATRE* , pas V5HD)

comment ca se passe?
Simple
Rien &#224; faire !

Free l'envoye d'office aux d&#233;group&#233;s ET non d&#233;group&#233;s concern&#233;s
Free vous pr&#233;vient juste de l'envoi 
( via message &#224; votre email que vous avez indiqu&#233; &#224; free pour leurs messages concernant le contrat)

Effet sur le contrat
PAS de frais
pas de renvoi imm&#233;diat de Fb V1/2  ( vous la gardez) 
PAS de remise &#224; zero de l'anciennet&#233; 
celle ci reste intacte

Si vous validez l'option TV il faudra int&#233;grer le freeplayer ( ce qui implique acceptation des CGV  et des derniers tarifs t&#233;l&#233;phones)
--------------
concretement il faut signaler une chose qui peut &#234;tre g&#233;nante
Il y a une coupure de synchro quand free valide la bascule,  et ensuite  l'ancien modem ne marchera plus
ce que free oublie d'indiquer dans le mail

( et ce que vous ayez d&#233;j&#224;  recu la V4, tant mieux pour vous ,  ou pas recue   , ce qui fut mon cas, pas de web ce weekend et reception V4 cette aprem)

Il suffit de brancher la V4

( perso ce changement a quadrupl&#233; mon debit en down....)


----------



## frz (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour
J'espère que c'est le bon endroit pour poster ma question :
Je viens de recevoir la freebox v4. Tout marche si ce n'est Safari, qui ne veut rien afficher.
Bizarre, je peux retirer mes mails (via Mail), et surfer avec firefox, mais safari veut pas.
Et aussi la "mise à jour de logiciel" de mac, qui veut pas non plus.

Mon bouzin :
eMac 800 mhz
osx 10.4.7
safari 2.0.4

L'assistance tech de free ne sait pas me dépanner, d'après eux, c'est un bug de safari, donc ils s'en lavent les mains et me renvoient sur l'assistance tech de Apple, qui eux me proposent de payer 46 euros avant de me répondre (bin tiens, rêve !).

Merci si vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

frz a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'espère que c'est le bon endroit pour poster ma question :
> Je viens de recevoir la freebox v4. Tout marche si ce n'est Safari, qui ne veut rien afficher.
> Bizarre, je peux retirer mes mails (via Mail), et surfer avec firefox, mais safari veut pas.
> ...



A mon avis, les gens de Free ont raison, le problème ne vient pas de chez eux. Puisque tu peux naviguer avec Firefox, commence donc par télécharger la mise à jour "Combo Mac OS X 10.4.8 client pour PPC", et installe là, pour voir si ça change quelque chose. Ensuite, si Mise à jour logiciels Apple refonctionne, tu pourra faire les autres mises à jour, notament celles qui concernent Safari.


----------



## frz (15 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A mon avis, les gens de Free ont raison, le problème ne vient pas de chez eux. Puisque tu peux naviguer avec Firefox, commence donc par télécharger la mise à jour "Combo Mac OS X 10.4.8 client pour PPC", et installe là, pour voir si ça change quelque chose. Ensuite, si Mise à jour logiciels Apple refonctionne, tu pourra faire les autres mises à jour, notament celles qui concernent Safari.



Ca y'est, c'est chose faite.
Mais le problème n'a pas disparu.
Pour info : mise a jour logicielle me dit "erreur réseau : délai dépassé (-1001) et me propose d'utiliser "diagnostic réseau" (quand je l'utilise, il me dit qu'il n'y aucun problèmes). Et safari me dit "Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page.
Safari ne peut ouvrir la page http://google.com/ car le serveur ne répond plus."
beuh


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

frz a dit:


> Ca y'est, c'est chose faite.
> Mais le problème n'a pas disparu.
> Pour info : mise a jour logicielle me dit "erreur réseau : délai dépassé (-1001) et me propose d'utiliser "diagnostic réseau" (quand je l'utilise, il me dit qu'il n'y aucun problèmes). Et safari me dit "Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page.
> Safari ne peut ouvrir la page http://google.com/ car le serveur ne répond plus."
> beuh




Bizarre, ton histoire, je n'ai encore jamais rencontré ce cas, un navigateur qui fonctionne sans problème, et l'autre qui peut pas, j'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas ce qui peut causer ça. Il faudrait demander à mes collègues locaux de déplacer tes questions dans un fil à part dans internet, car c'est sur que ça n'est pas en rapport avec Free.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2007)

frz a dit:


> Et safari me dit "Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page.
> Safari ne peut ouvrir la page http://google.com/ car le serveur ne répond plus."
> beuh


concernant spécifiquement cette page là
moi j'ai ca carrément " error 404 , not found" (cause : y a un %94 en supp)


----------



## frz (15 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> concernant spécifiquement cette page là
> moi j'ai ca carrément " error 404 , not found" (cause : y a un %94 en supp)


Ah ben oui, ça m'a rajouté ça en faisant le copier/collé pour le post. Mais bon, l'url est bonne dans safari, et j'ai testé d'autres site, hein. Pas con le mec


----------



## frz (15 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bizarre, ton histoire, je n'ai encore jamais rencontré ce cas, un navigateur qui fonctionne sans problème, et l'autre qui peut pas, j'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas ce qui peut causer ça. Il faudrait demander à mes collègues locaux de déplacer tes questions dans un fil à part dans internet, car c'est sur que ça n'est pas en rapport avec Free.


Ah ouais, ça serait bien ça. Comment on fait pour demander aux collègues locaux ? Je suis un peu novice là


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

frz a dit:


> Ah ouais, &#231;a serait bien &#231;a. Comment on fait pour demander aux coll&#232;gues locaux ? Je suis un peu novice l&#224;



Ben normalement, le premier qui lira mon post d'avant devrait proc&#233;der ... (Amok, Nephou ... )


----------



## fpoil (15 Janvier 2007)

tu as essay&#233; de (safari ferm&#233 virer com.apple.safari.plist qui se trouve dans ton compte/biliblotheque/preferences et de relancer safari


----------



## frz (16 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> tu as essayé de (safari fermé) virer com.apple.safari.plist qui se trouve dans ton compte/biliblotheque/preferences et de relancer safari


Yep, mais ça change rien. 
Ce bug est vraiment enervant


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2007)

je suis curieux de savoir, s'il n'y a pas un proxy r&#233;gl&#233; &#224; tort dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de r&#233;seau...

Ca me vient comme &#231;a... je ne sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## frz (16 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je suis curieux de savoir, s'il n'y a pas un proxy réglé à tort dans les préférences de réseau...
> 
> Ca me vient comme ça... je ne sais pas pourquoi...


Le seul proxy coché est celui là :

Voir la pièce jointe 13153


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;coche le pour voir


----------



## frz (16 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Décoche le pour voir



YOU ARE MY HERO !!!
:love:


----------



## da capo (16 Janvier 2007)

frz a dit:


> YOU ARE MY HERO !!!
> :love:



Tss, tss STAR pas hero, STAR


----------



## frz (16 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Tss, tss STAR pas hero, STAR


Ca marche pour STAR !
Je pense que ces post peuvent en aider d'autres : d'après la hotline de free, on est plusieurs à avoir le problème, qui semble apparaitre quand on passe à la freebox v4 (va savoir pourquoi). Et vu que free a l'air d'être dans une campagne de remplacement de ses vieilles freebox par des v4


----------



## saturnin (16 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est exactement le bon endroit pour poster ça et j'ai peur que ma questions puisse vous paraitre idiote mais je me lance :
Je voudrais un disque dur pour accompagner ma freebox HD (entre 300 et 500 go).
Des suggestions?


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2007)

Mon passage en Canal 2 de la FB v5 apr&#232;s mes gal&#232;res du ouikende a tout r&#233;solu 
Faut y penser, c'est b&#234;te &#224; manger du foin, mais on y pense jamais 

Merci Freelancer


----------



## LDubreuil (20 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,
je suis avec bonheur sur IMAC depuis un mois mais je n'arrive pas a récupérer la télé.
Le ping sur mafreebox.freebox.fr est poistif mais une fois lancé, VLC s'arêtte avec le message que cette application a quitté in opinément.

merci de votre aide.


----------



## da capo (21 Janvier 2007)

tu devrais commencer par jeter le dossier de pr&#233;f&#233;rences de VLC


----------



## teo (22 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Mon passage en Canal 2 de la FB v5 après mes galères du ouikende a tout résolu



Ca a tenu 6 jours. De nouvelles déconnections, impossible d'être connecté, uniquement sur le mini. Je tente le Chat Free demain, sinon, je suis bon pour une clean install et ça, ça m'ennuie profondément


----------



## maousse (22 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, lorsque je fais un "hard reboot" sur ma Freebox, je vais ensuite sur ma console, et me contente d'activer (en fait je ne touches &#224; rien et me contente de cliquer sur "Activer"), puis, je red&#233;marre la freebox. Ceci pour le mode "routeur NAT", je ne suis pas en WiFi, mais en ethernet, ici.
> 
> Donc pas besoin de d&#233;sactiver, juste r&#233;activer et red&#233;marrer.



C'est pourtant tr&#232;s simple, pas besoin de visiter la console de gestion.

Apr&#232;s un hard reboot, la freebox est d&#233;marr&#233;e, affiche l'heure, mais n'a pas charg&#233; la configuration des "options" : mode routeur, mode wifi. Elle fonctionne &#224; cet instant comme une freebox v1/v2, c'est &#224; dire sans mode routeur ni wifi.
Il suffit d'un reboot normal apr&#232;s le hard reboot pour que les options soient prises en compte et que tout soit fonctionnel suivant la configuration.

(pascal, jamais rien ne change dans les param&#232;tres routeur/wifi de la console de gestion sans passer par celle-ci pour y modifier quelquechose. M&#234;me apr&#232;s un d&#233;m&#233;nagement et basculement de freebox, tu retrouves tous tes param&#232;tres tels quels, et c'est charg&#233; de fa&#231;on transparente suite &#224; un reboot "standard".)

Teo, pour y voir plus clair dans tes affaires de canaux, installe le widget Airport Radar, &#231;a peut t'aider &#224; mieux voir ce qui "tra&#238;ne" comme r&#233;seau dans ton secteur, et pourquoi pas donner une piste. 
http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/networking_security/airportradar.html

et tu peux aussi d&#233;sactiver le r&#233;seau freephonie qui est cr&#233;&#233; par ta freebox, si tu n'as pas de t&#233;l&#233;phone free &#224; utiliser (dans la console de gestion, "options avanc&#233;es" ou un truc du genre.) &#199;a fera toujours un r&#233;seau wifi de moins dans l'enchev&#234;trement, s'il y a.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2007)

maousse a dit:


> C'est pourtant très simple, pas besoin de visiter la console de gestion.
> 
> Après un hard reboot, la freebox est démarrée, affiche l'heure, mais n'a pas chargé la configuration des "options" : mode routeur, mode wifi. Elle fonctionne à cet instant comme une freebox v1/v2, c'est à dire sans mode routeur ni wifi.
> Il suffit d'un reboot normal après le hard reboot pour que les options soient prises en compte et que tout soit fonctionnel suivant la configuration.
> ...




Toute la différence entre professionnalisme et empirisme   

Saloperie de machine à coups  de boule :mouais:


----------



## MamaCass (24 Janvier 2007)

J'ai une petite question :rose:

Pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier de l'hebergement (sites web, images...) gratuit 10 go de free, faut-il souscrire &#224; un acces gratuit ici ?

J'ai un abonnement chez free en degroupage total mais je ne trouve pas sur l'interface de gestion comment acc&#232;der &#224; l'hebergement gratuit..

Si quelqu'un peut m'&#233;clairer


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2007)

si tu n'as aucune adresse mail chez Free, oui, passe par la cr&#233;ation d'une adresse par l'acc&#232;s gratuit.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai une petite question :rose:
> 
> Pour bénéficier de l'hebergement (sites web, images...) gratuit 10 go de free, faut-il souscrire à un acces gratuit ici ?
> 
> ...


tu sais la FAQ free est pas mal faite et a un champ de recherche
voir là
http://www1.assistancefree.fr/v1/documentation/?forfait=fhd&rac=77/74


----------



## MamaCass (24 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> si tu n'as aucune adresse mail chez Free, oui, passe par la création d'une adresse par l'accès gratuit.



J'ai une adresse chez free, bon je crois que j'ai fait une betise :rose: :rose:   
c'est grave d'avoir souscrit un accès gratuit bas debit ? :rose: :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (24 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu sais la FAQ free est pas mal faite et a un champ de recherche
> voir l&#224;
> http://www1.assistancefree.fr/v1/documentation/?forfait=fhd&rac=77/74



je pose pas souvent de questions quand m&#234;me... :rose: mais merci je vais voir &#231;a


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2007)

non, au contraire, ton adresse (la nouvelle) est maintenant compl&#232;tement ind&#233;pendante.
Elle te permettra en outre de cr&#233;er des comptes secondaires.


----------



## MamaCass (24 Janvier 2007)

Bon en fait, je comprends plus rien l&#224;...

J'ai bien compris que c'est avec une de mes adresses mails (3 au total dont 2 pour moi m&#234;me) que je peux g&#233;rer mes futures pages persos, seulement quand je vais sur mon interface de gestion, il devrait y avoir 3 adresses mails &#224; g&#233;rer, et seule la derni&#232;re cr&#233;&#233;e apparait (et bien sur ce n'est pas une des deux miennes).

Quand je vais sur "identifiez vous" et que je rentre "mamacass9" (adresse complete : mamacass9 at free . fr) et que je rentre mon mot de passe : j'ai droit &#224; "une erreur est survenue" idem avec ma deuxi&#232;me adresse mail.

Je suis donc coinc&#233;e.

De plus lors de mon abonnement au forfait 50h acc&#232;s gratuit, je n'ai pas d&#251; choisir d'adresse mail...

Starmac, si tu peux m'&#233;clairer


----------



## da capo (24 Janvier 2007)

bien, utilises-tu les deux adresses mail pour du courrier ? oui ?

alors essaie d'acc&#232;der &#224; ta console via :

http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl

l&#224; tu mets ton login (adresse mail sans @free.fr) et ton mot de passe.

dis moi ce qu'il arrive.


----------



## MamaCass (25 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> bien, utilises-tu les deux adresses mail pour du courrier ? oui ?



oui 



starmac a dit:


> alors essaie d'acc&#232;der &#224; ta console via :
> 
> http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl
> 
> ...



Je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; fait hier midi et hier soir et ce matin c'est pareil :

_"ERREUR 500
Une erreur est survenue!
Merci de bien vouloir renouveller votre requ&#234;te ulterieurement!
L'&#233;quipe Free"_

J'ai le m&#234;me resultats avec deux adresses, avec la troisi&#232;me, qui n'est pas la mienne, ca marche, j'arrive bien &#224; l'interface de gestion mail.

Pooouurrrqqquuoooiii ???

:affraid: :affraid: :casse:


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2007)

faute &#224; pas de chance ?
je cherche un peu


----------



## MamaCass (25 Janvier 2007)

Je te remercie 
En attendant j'ai cr&#233;e une nouvelle adresse et l&#224; j'ai acc&#232;s aux pages persos 
Ca ne r&#233;soud pas le probl&#232;me d'acc&#232;s aux adresses existantes, mais ca me fait mieux patienter 

Si par miracle, cela fonctionne un jour, je vous tiendrais au courant.

J'ai &#233;galement trouv&#233; quelques infos sur cette erreur 500, il s'agit apparement d'un probl&#232;me serveur chez free, laissons le temps faire son oeuvre


----------



## da capo (25 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'ai également trouvé quelques infos sur cette erreur 500, il s'agit apparement d'un problème serveur chez free, laissons le temps faire son oeuvre



Ce matin, je n'ai pas accès à l'interface web du ftp... les serveurs ont visiblement un peu de mal.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2007)

Depuis quelques jours j'essaie de me connecter au ftp via transmmit mais en vain...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2007)

j'ai l'impression que ca touche divers serveurs free 
 je sais pas pour vous mais en ce moment chez moi c'est la c&#233;l&#232;bre _ valse du  serveur popfree_ 

 vous connaissez l'air ; c'est comme ca :_ injoignable-joignable -injoignable_
( vive gmail)


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2007)

Tout &#224; fait, lorsque Mail rel&#232;ve le courrier c'est "point d'exclamation" une fois sur deux :affraid:


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

et via la console http ? Ca passe ou pas ?

(perso avec fetch &#231;a passe comme une lettre &#224; la poste)


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2007)

starmac a dit:


> et via la console http ? Ca passe ou pas ?
> 
> (perso avec fetch &#231;a passe comme une lettre &#224; la poste)



Ca marche pas non plus, je me loggue une premiere fois, ca passe et quand je veux envoyer une image : _
"Pour vous connecter, veuillez saisir les informations suivantes:
Compte incorrect"
_

J'ai essay&#233; avec cyberduck, transmit et l&#224; cyberduck me dit : "login failed"
Clavier pas en qwerty et mot de passe et login correct...


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ca marche pas non plus, je me loggue une premiere fois, ca passe et quand je veux envoyer une image : _
> "Pour vous connecter, veuillez saisir les informations suivantes:
> Compte incorrect"
> _



j'essaie les différents comptes et je reviens


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2007)

J'arrive &#224; acceder aux autres ftp sans probl&#232;me, sauf celui de free.

edit : ca y est ca marche, mais va savoir pourquoi ???

Merci Starmac


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2007)

Ecoute : chez moi tout roule&#8230;

As-tu essay&#233; avec le terminal ? Je doute que cela change grand chose&#8230;


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tout à fait, lorsque Mail relève le courrier c'est "point d'exclamation" une fois sur deux :affraid:



Pareil chez moi, c'est très _ennuyeux_  

Et des pb de connection ce week-end avec dl.free.fr, leur solution de transfert de fichier en ßeta.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Pareil chez moi, c'est très _ennuyeux_


Pareil 
mais de temps en temps je relance ( soit via " seconnecter" soit en fermant -rouvrant mail

exemple jusqu'à 14h03 rien et à l'instant j'ai rappatrié ( en masse vu le retard)


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

Ou pomme maj n pour relever ca marche aussi, mais pas toujours  des fois faut relancer Mail. Pensez vous que ce soit d&#251; &#224; des changements de serveurs ou &#224; l'installation de la fibre optique ?


----------



## da capo (30 Janvier 2007)

Les pb sur le mails durent maintenant depuis plusieurs jours avec une assez grosse d&#233;gradation hier soir.

pour dl.free.fr, je n'utilise pas le service, donc...

j'ai eu personnellement des soucis de messagerie...

On va dire que des gros travaux ont lieu chez Free. Pourvu que &#231;a ne dure pas


----------



## MamaCass (30 Janvier 2007)

En effet, je pense que cela ne va pas durer et puis tant que l'on re&#231;oit ses emails  :style:


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2007)

La gêne pour le petit *!* ne me dérange pas énormément, c'est juste "esthétiquement" moche dans la liste de mes comptes   L'important c'est que les emails soient récupérés à un moment ou à un autre.

Pour dl.free, c'était plus ennuyeux mais apparemment temporaire, j'ai du me débrouiller autrement pour faire passer un fichier (Yousendit est bien pratique ).
D'autant que ma connection n'est pas stable et que quand l'offre fonctionne, la page est remise à jour en cours d'upload et que l'upload est donc annulé de fait.
Je pensais avoir un pb de connection entre mon mini et la Freebox à cause du Wifi _(voir message plus haut)_ mais en fait, après test en Ethernet sur mon portable, j'ai aussi un refresh de la page en cours de toute façon. J'avais pas ça avant janvier.
Je sens que Pando va me servir de plus en plus.


----------



## tarabeich (2 Février 2007)

Depuis quelques temps je regarde la télé grâce à VLC en ouvrant le lien suivant :

http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u

Que j'ai trouvé dans la rubrique Multiposte de Free:

http://adsl.free.fr/tv/multiposte/

Mais mon problème est que certaines chaînes apparaissent dans la liste mais ne se lancent pas lorseque je double-clique dessus...

Quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ?

Merci


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

c'est normal : ce sont s&#251;rement des chaines &#224; abonnement comme Paris premi&#232;re, Teva etc.


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Février 2007)

Juste un mot pour vous dire que j'attends l'ouverture de ma ligne et mon abonnement internet Free avec Frre box HD depuis maintenant 2 mois et demi... Ca arrive souvent ?


----------



## fpoil (2 Février 2007)

bah euh... j'ai attendu 4 mois pour avoir ma freebox hd (migration v4 vers hd)

sinon la hotline et bon courage


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Février 2007)

Merci... bah déjà trois appels, et à chaque fois c'est France Télécom le fautif...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Merci... bah d&#233;j&#224; trois appels, et &#224; chaque fois c'est France T&#233;l&#233;com le fautif...



Ce qui est probablement la v&#233;rit&#233;, l'ouverture de ta ligne &#224; l'ADSL n'est pas faite par les gens de Free, mais par ceux de France T&#233;l&#233;com, et si tu n'es pas chez Orange, c'est "quand ils ont le temps" !


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Février 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Merci... bah déjà trois appels, et à chaque fois c'est France Télécom le fautif...



Tu as fait quoi comme inscription? 
degroupage total sur numéro inactif?
J'ai fait ça et FT n'a pas pu trouver le numéro :mouais:

J'ai du ouvrir une ligne FT (55  ) pour ensuite faire une nouvelle demande à Free, de degroupage total "standard"


----------



## Heavenbeetle (2 Février 2007)

Salut à tous,

Alors voilà, je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit, mais une question dont je n'ai pas encore trouvée de réponse, me titille.

Alors voilà j'ai déménagé, et j'ai rpofité de cette "occasion" pour switcher (Imac 20 pouces) et j'aimerai branché mon Joujou chez Free pour avoir internet, mais voilà comment je dois m'y prendre, puisque les anciens locataires ont annulé leur ligne FT; donc plus de numero et donc je ne peux pas vérifier si je peux avoir le dégroupage total... ( même si je crois que par chez moi on y a le droit), comment dois je faire, je dois directement aller chez Ft leur demander un abonnement puis m'inscire chez Free qui resilira l'abonnement FT ? ou je peux directement m'inscire chez Free sans posseder d'abonnement Ft ( je sais pas si c'est trés clair)

en tout cas merci d'avance pour ceux qui peuvent m'eclairer...


----------



## Heavenbeetle (2 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Tu as fait quoi comme inscription?
> degroupage total sur num&#233;ro inactif?
> J'ai fait &#231;a et FT n'a pas pu trouver le num&#233;ro :mouais:
> 
> J'ai du ouvrir une ligne FT (55&#8364;  ) pour ensuite faire une nouvelle demande &#224; Free, de degroupage total "standard"


 

Je crois que c'est une r&#233;ponse partielle &#224; mon souci , est ce que &#231;a faisait plus de 3 mopis que ta ligne &#233;tait coup&#233;e, je crois que c'est moins ch&#232;re sinon


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Février 2007)

&#231;a faisait - de 3 mois, mais l'ancien locataire avait fait migrer son num&#233;ro (il demenageait dans le quartier) et FT n'arrivait pas &#224; faire la diff&#233;rence...

2 mois apres le premiere inscription, j'avais appell&#233; la hotline, puis j'&#233;tais all&#233; chez FT.
Voyant que &#231;a ne marchais pas, j'ai ouvert une ligne FT, puis nouvelle inscription chez Free, et en moins de 3 semaines, j'avais le net


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Tu as fait quoi comme inscription?
> degroupage total sur numéro inactif?
> J'ai fait ça et FT n'a pas pu trouver le numéro :mouais:
> 
> J'ai du ouvrir une ligne FT (55  ) pour ensuite faire une nouvelle demande à Free, de degroupage total "standard"



J'ai emménagé. Je connaissais le nom de mon prédécesseur, mais visiblement free ne retrouvait pas le numéro de téléphone. Mon prédécesseur avait-il résigné sa ligne ? Aucune info là-dessus... Mystère. Enfin, bref, je fais tout ce qu'il faut auparavant, bien sûr, Recherche NDI et tout le bataclan, et on me ré"pond sans cesse qu'on ne me trouve pas. 
Je rappelle quelques jours plus tard en précisant de manière très nette que je souhaite le dégroupage total, car je ne comprenais pas que ça bloque à ce niveau-là. Et bizarrement, ça passe mieux cette fois-ci. va comprendre... Enfin, j'ai mon opinion là-dessus, ce que confirmera plus tard mon expérience, vive les center call délocalisés au Maroc !
Ils prennent tous les renseignements dont ils ont besoin et ils me disent 6 à 8 semaines. C'était le 16 novembre.
Un ami m'interpelle sur les difficultés entre les FAI et France Télécom et me dit que je devrais rappeller pour savori où en est mon dossier. Un mois plus tard, je rappelle Free. Le dossier n'a pas avancé, me dit-il. France Télécom n'a pas fait le nécessaire, m'apprend-on. Je lui explique la situation, et en fouillant mon dossier, la demoiselle a la présence d'esprit de me demander comment s'orthographie mon adresse. Elle remarque donc que mon adresse est mal orthographiée. Pourtant, Rue Jeanne d'Arc, c'est ni compliqué ni inconnu ! Vive les center call délocalisés encore une fois ! Rectification, patin couffin, tout va bien, 6 à 8 semaines puisqu'on reprend de zéro.
Ok, je suis de nature patiente, l'erreur est humaine après tout...
Pas dupe, je rappelle le 15 janvier, soit un mois plus tard pour savoir où on en est. Entre temps, notez que ma facture de portable m'a fait bien mal en tombant sur mon pied. Et là, je passe par la section "mac" du service technique, étant renvoyé deux fois de numéro en numéro. 
Très gentiment (il fut reconnaître la très grande amabilité des conseillers chez Free), le monsieur m'indique que France Télécom n'a toujours pas ouvert ma ligne (d'ailleurs est-ce que j'avais sur le montant de ma porte la petite plaque marron FT ? Non je ne l'ai pas. Quel con de ne pas l'avoir remarqué avant !), qu'il m'en coutera 29 euros (ou un truc comme ça) pour cette ouverture, mais que promis juré craché ils vont faire une relance et que ce n'est plus nécessaire que je les appelle. D'ici très peu de temps, France télécom va m'appeller sur mon fixe, me donner un numéro de téléphone fixe que je devrais fournir à Free pour monter tout le tintouin. J'ai acheté depuis un téléphone fixe.
Aujourd'hui, 2 février, soit 2 mois et 17 jours après mon inscription, je n'ai toujours pas mon ADSL, je n'ai même pas de ligne, c'est à dire que j'en ai minimum pour encore 1 mois et demi (si je compte le temps de livraison de la FreeBox une fois la ligne activée), et que je devrais en arriver à 4 mois. SI on prend en compte ce que me *le magi_61*, je vais en plus me faire enfler de 55 euros. Chouette la concurrence non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2007)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> vive les center call délocalisés au Maroc !



Le centre d'appel du support technique de Free est à Paris, et pas dans le 19ème, pour autant que je me souvienne. Dire qu'il est au Maroc est donc franchement exagéré !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (2 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le centre d'appel du support technique de Free est à Paris, et pas dans le 19ème, pour autant que je me souvienne. Dire qu'il est au Maroc est donc franchement exagéré !



Le Centre d'appel technique est à Paris, mais pas le centre d'appel 1044 qui prend ton inscription (Info confirmée par un technicien free "mac" que j'ai eu au tél)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

2 questions :

- si je prends un abonnement chez Free incluant l'abonnement téléphonique (donc au revoir France Telecom) pour une ligne existante, est-ce que le numéro actuel reste valide et donc on peut encore être joint à ce numéro ?
- quid de la qualité des communications téléphoniques ? Car je connais 2 personnes qui sotn chez Free et d'après ce qu'ils me disent, j'ai l'impression que c'est pas top.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## MamaCass (2 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 2 questions :
> 
> - si je prends un abonnement chez Free incluant l'abonnement t&#233;l&#233;phonique (donc au revoir France Telecom) pour une ligne existante, est-ce que le num&#233;ro actuel reste valide et donc on peut encore &#234;tre joint &#224; ce num&#233;ro ?



Bonjour iDuck, 

Oui en activant lors de ton abonnement, la portabilit&#233; du num&#233;ro 



iDuck a dit:


> - quid de la qualit&#233; des communications t&#233;l&#233;phoniques ? Car je connais 2 personnes qui sotn chez Free et d'apr&#232;s ce qu'ils me disent, j'ai l'impression que c'est pas top.
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos r&#233;ponses.



Chez moi ca marche bien, bon son et pas de coupure


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2007)

tu peux aller faire un saut sur d&#233;grouptest.com pour r&#233;unir des informations sur la distance entre ton logement et le NRA dont il d&#233;pend, l'affaiblissement th&#233;orique.
Tu peux aussi nous dire &#224; quoi ressemble ton &#233;quipement localement : installation r&#233;cente ou non, la ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique est-elle a&#233;rienne ou non etc.

Autant de param&#232;tres &#224; prendre en compte pour appr&#233;cier la situation.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> tu peux aller faire un saut sur dégrouptest.com pour réunir des informations sur la distance entre ton logement et le NRA dont il dépend, l'affaiblissement théorique.
> Tu peux aussi nous dire à quoi ressemble ton équipement localement : installation récente ou non, la ligne téléphonique est-elle aérienne ou non etc.
> 
> Autant de paramètres à prendre en compte pour apprécier la situation.


J'ai fait le test et voilà les résultats (voir image jointe). C'est bon ?


----------



## Zyrol (3 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> - quid de la qualité des communications téléphoniques ? Car je connais 2 personnes qui sotn chez Free et d'après ce qu'ils me disent, j'ai l'impression que c'est pas top.
> ...



C'est tout pareil, le son est nickel. J'appelle regulierement en Australie (gratuit et illimité) et tout passe bien.

Je viens de renouveller ma freebox v4 pour une v5... elle tout simplement géniale !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai fait le test et voilà les résultats (voir image jointe). C'est bon ?


très bonne ligne
Et pour free qu'est ce que ca donne ?
( faut cliquer je sais plus où sur la page pour accéder aux  détails free)


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> très bonne ligne
> Et pour free qu'est ce que ca donne ?
> ( faut cliquer je sais plus où sur la page pour accéder aux  détails free)



je crois que Free ne souhaite plus être accessible par ce biais.

Ceci dit, en effet, bonnes caractéristiques.
Tout cela n'étant que théorique, si l'installation téléphonique terminale est convenable, tu auras un service de qualité bonne à très bonne. Voir mieux 

_A titre d'exemple, j'ai une atténuation de près de 45db sur une ligne aérienne avec une installation datant de mathusalem et à une distance de plus de 3000m.
Eh bien, j'ai tout de même la tv par le multiposte (c'est pas parfait mais tout de même), le téléphone crachote, avec un peu d'écho parfois mais c'est très supportable et j'ai un débit 8000/1000 ce qui reste très confortable._


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je crois que Free ne souhaite plus être accessible par ce biais.



exact , mais il suffit de cliquer sur le lien en bas de la page degrouptest
( lien direct vers le test free)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> exact , mais il suffit de cliquer sur le lien en bas de la page degrouptest
> ( lien direct vers le test free)


J'ai fait le test free. Ca me donne le même résultat que dégrouptest pour la longueur de ligne et l'affaiblissment. Par contre, je n'ai aucune info sur le débit de la connexion (il s'agit de l'offre Freebox Only, pour zone non dégroupée).


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

Ah oui&#8230; tu n'es pas d&#233;group&#233;&#8230; alors je laisse la main &#224; celles et ceux ayant l'exp&#233;rience du sujet.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai fait le test free. Ca me donne le m&#234;me r&#233;sultat que d&#233;grouptest pour la longueur de ligne et l'affaiblissment. Par contre, je n'ai aucune info sur le d&#233;bit de la connexion (il s'agit de l'offre Freebox Only, pour zone non d&#233;group&#233;e).


freeboxonly en non d&#233;group&#233;
c'est un des cas o&#249; le ping pong Free -norange FT peut parfois etre top casse bonbon pour l'inscrit 
Dossier qui peut &#234;tre boucl&#233; tr&#232;s vite comme tr&#232;s lentement (plusieurs semaines dans certains cas) et l'inscrit est... passif , ca ne d&#233;pend pas de lui mais des rapports entre FT et free


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Février 2007)

au fait, &#231;a s'est arrang&#233; l'histoire pour les nn d&#233;group&#233;, o&#249; Free bridait les ports autre que le 80 (http) ?


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

je crois que oui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Je viens de renouveller ma freebox v4 pour une v5... elle tout simplement géniale !



Alors une question : as tu constaté un changement de bande passante entre la 4 et la 5 ? 

En effet, d'après la doc dont je dispose, la 4 serait "ADSL2 ready", mais des lectures plus récentes me font douter.

Depuis peu en zone dégroupée (11 janvier), j'ai en effet été déçu par le peu d'amélioration constaté (je suis passé d'une fourchette de bande passante de 5000 à 6500 Kb/s en IPADSL à 6500 à 8000 Kb/s en ce qui est censé être de l'ADSL2, et d'environ 580 Kb/s à environ 850 Kb/s en montant).

A titre d'info, et par rapport à Starmac, je suis dans une zone récente (village de 450 habitants en 1970, pas loin de 4000 aujourd'hui, à part le bourg, multicentenaire, tout le reste de la ville a moins de 40 ans, moins de 30 pour la plus grande partie), installation récente, lignes enterrées, maison de 1997, à un peu moins de 2700m du SLAM avec une atténuation théorique de 27db (selon Free, 22,5 selon dégrouptest  ).

Je me demande donc si la Freebox v4 ne limiterait pas le débit par rapport à la v5 ? (ah, au fait, le fameux condensateur bridant l'ADSL a été viré).


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2007)

je te garantie que la V4 et compatible adsl2
Quand je suis pass&#233; de V2 &#224; V4 j'ai vite vu la difference.
Par contre adsl2+ ou pas , les choses d&#233;pendent aussi de ta distance, qualit&#233; de ligne


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> je te garantie que la V4 et compatible adsl2
> Quand je suis pass&#233; de V2 &#224; V4 j'ai vite vu la difference.
> Par contre adsl2+ ou pas , les choses d&#233;pendent aussi de ta distance, qualit&#233; de ligne



C'est bien ce qui m'&#233;tonne, au vu des caract&#233;ristiques de la ligne de Starmac et de celles de la mienne (voir mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent poste), je devrais avoir mieux que lui, et c'est loin d'&#234;tre le cas !


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2007)

Eh eh&#8230; les astuces&#8230;

En fait, il s'agit d'une astuce mise au point par Free pour permettre l'acc&#232;s &#224; la tv dans une limite plus large.
Si on choisit bien l'option FastPath, on re&#231;oit un signal dont les en-t&#234;tes sont compress&#233;s charge &#224; la freebox de les d&#233;compresser ensuite, t&#226;che dont elle s'acquitte tr&#232;s honorablement.

Donc, dans la console choisir l'option FastPath pour choisir justement *FastPath*.

Je sais, c'&#233;tait uniquement conseill&#233; aux gamers ayant de tr&#232;s bonnes lignes mais maintenant cela permet aussi d'am&#233;liorer le lot de ceux ayant des lignes tr&#232;s moyennes, voir mauvaises.

Bons essais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2007)

Ok, &#231;a am&#233;liore en effet l&#233;g&#232;rement les choses, bien que dans ma console de gestion, il me soit conseill&#233; de redescendre d'un cran en raison de la perte d'un grand nombre de paquets (sic).

Par ailleurs, quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire s'il est possible de recevoir la TV (les cha&#238;nes de la freebox) sur le Mac *sans* que la freebox (v4) ne soit reli&#233;e &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, et si oui, comment ? En effet, pour des raisons topographiques, disons (t&#233;l&#233; trop loin de la Freebox et des prises t&#233;l&#233;phoniques, je ne pourrais recevoir les cha&#238;nes "internet" sur ma t&#233;l&#233; que lorsque j'aurais eu la Freebox v5


----------



## miaou (4 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire s'il est possible de recevoir la TV (les cha&#238;nes de la freebox) sur le Mac *sans* que la freebox (v4) ne soit reli&#233;e &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, et si oui, comment ?



oui c'est le multiposte 
http://adsl.free.fr/tv/multiposte/

et tu pleins de solutions. pour regarder les cha&#238;nes TV, enregistrer , ect

http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?t=19626


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2007)

tu peux aussi acheter des transmetteurs vid&#233;o.
il y en a &#224; tous les prix, mais tout d&#233;pend de la construction : de vieux murs &#233;pais, comme pour le wifi, bloquent la transmission.

Pour ce qui des pertes de paquets, eh oui&#8230; il y a une contrepartie &#224; l'am&#233;lioration du d&#233;bit.
Mais c'est si faible chez toi ? (chez moi + 60 &#37


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2007)

miaou a dit:


> oui c'est le multiposte
> http://adsl.free.fr/tv/multiposte/
> 
> et tu pleins de solutions. pour regarder les chaînes TV, enregistrer , ect
> ...



Merci, je regarde ça 



starmac a dit:


> tu peux aussi acheter des transmetteurs vidéo.
> il y en a à tous les prix, mais tout dépend de la construction : de vieux murs épais, comme pour le wifi, bloquent la transmission.
> 
> Pour ce qui des pertes de paquets, eh oui il y a une contrepartie à l'amélioration du débit.
> Mais c'est si faible chez toi ? (chez moi + 60 %)



D'après le speedtest de Free, je ne gagne rien en down, et environ 200 Kb/s en up (passe de 800 à 1000 à peu près), d'après celui de MacBidouille, je gagnerais entre 500 Kb/s et 1 Mb/s en down (passe de 6500/7500 à 7500/8000 Kb/s).

Maintenant, nous sommes dimanche, peut-être y a-t-il un problème du à "beaucoup de monde sur la ligne", je referais le test en heures creuses en semaine pour voir.


----------



## quetzal (4 Février 2007)

La gestion des bases de données MySQL sur Free n'est pas évidente.
En effet, dans leur interface de gestion, on ne voit pas :
* le nom d'utilisateur de la base
* le nombre de bases auxquelles on a droit.
Est-ce seulement une par pseudo ?
* L'adresse de l'hôte

Quelqu'un pourrait-il éclairer ma lanterne ?


----------



## da capo (4 Février 2007)

faq.free.fr r&#233;pondra &#224; toutes tes questions futures :

en attendant :
- le nom d'utilisateur est ton login (c&#224;d ton adresse mail sans @free.fr)
- tu as le droit &#224; une base

toute l'info est l&#224; :
http://www1.assistancefree.fr/v1/documentation/?forfait=axl&rac=366/365


----------



## teo (4 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ok, ça améliore en effet légèrement les choses, bien que dans ma console de gestion, il me soit conseillé de redescendre d'un cran en raison de la perte d'un grand nombre de paquets (sic).
> 
> Par ailleurs, quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire s'il est possible de recevoir la TV (les chaînes de la freebox) sur le Mac *sans* que la freebox (v4) ne soit reliée à la télé, et si oui, comment ? En effet, pour des raisons topographiques, disons (télé trop loin de la Freebox et des prises téléphoniques, je ne pourrais recevoir les chaînes "internet" sur ma télé que lorsque j'aurais eu la Freebox v5


J'ai une freebox 5, mais je n'ai pas de poste de télé (La Freebox HD prend la poussière dans un coin). Aucun pb pour activer le Multiposte sur le Mac, c'est d'ailleurs un service différent à activer, apparemment totalement indépendant de la télévision dans le poste de télévision. j'ai donc accès à l'ensemble de tout le PAF et même plus que je m'empresse d'oublier de regarder. C'est fou comme on se déshabitue vite 
J'espère que c'est ce que tu voulais savoir (et que ça fonctionne aussi pour la v4).


----------



## tracy (4 Février 2007)

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part, je me demande pourquoi freeplayer ne fonctionne pas... Les CGV ont ete validées, je peux naviguer sur mon mac de ma télé mais des que je lance un fichier, ecran noir bloqué sur téléchargement :hein:

Qq'un aurait une explication? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2007)

teo a dit:


> J'ai une freebox 5, mais je n'ai pas de poste de t&#233;l&#233; (La Freebox HD prend la poussi&#232;re dans un coin). Aucun pb pour activer le Multiposte sur le Mac, c'est d'ailleurs un service diff&#233;rent &#224; activer, apparemment totalement ind&#233;pendant de la t&#233;l&#233;vision dans le poste de t&#233;l&#233;vision. j'ai donc acc&#232;s &#224; l'ensemble de tout le PAF et m&#234;me plus que je m'empresse d'oublier de regarder. C'est fou comme on se d&#233;shabitue vite
> J'esp&#232;re que c'est ce que tu voulais savoir (et que &#231;a fonctionne aussi pour la v4).



Vi, merci, cela dit, la seule chose qui m'int&#233;resse dans le PAF, ce sont certains films qui passent sur certaines cha&#238;nes, comme celui qui vient de passer ce soir sur ARTE.



tracy a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour ma part, je me demande pourquoi freeplayer ne fonctionne pas... Les CGV ont ete valid&#233;es, je peux naviguer sur mon mac de ma t&#233;l&#233; mais des que je lance un fichier, ecran noir bloqu&#233; sur t&#233;l&#233;chargement :hein:
> 
> Qq'un aurait une explication? :rateau:



Si je me souviens bien de mes quelques exp&#233;riences avec le FreePlayer, ce qui a du mal &#224; passer avec lui, c'est l'arborescence du Mac. Pour voir mes films, je les d&#233;pla&#231;ait sur la racine de la partition.


----------



## tracy (4 Février 2007)

Purée merci bcp pascal, ca marche, mille merciiiiiis :love:


----------



## quetzal (4 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> faq.free.fr répondra à toutes tes questions futures :
> 
> en attendant :
> - le nom d'utilisateur est ton login (càd ton adresse mail sans @free.fr)
> ...



Oui, c'est bien ce que j'avais mis comme paramètres. Mais l'installation de Tikiwiki ne fonctionne toujours pas avec ces paramètres...


----------



## quetzal (5 Février 2007)

Je voudrais brancher mon boitier HD à un moniteur informatique, car je n'ai pas de télé, et je trouve que le flux utilisable par VLC n'est pas suffisament stable (je reçois la télé par rafales).

Free ne fournit pas le cable qui permettrait de raccorder son boitier HD à un moniteur informatique, mais vend plusieurs accessoires qui peut-être peuvent remplir cette fonction. On peut en voir la description très technique sur l'interface de gestion Free. C'est là où il y a marqué "COMMANDER DES ACCESSOIRES POUR VOTRE FREEBOX HD". Malheureusement, il n'est pas facile de savoir quel est l'accessoire qui convient ou non. Et Free n'a pas répondu à ma question par email.

La photo de l'Adaptateur dvi-hdmi à 4.99  ressemble à un cable qu'on pourrait brancher à un moniteur informatique. Mais est-ce bien le cas ? Quelqu'un a-t-il acheter un adaptateur de ce type, ou connait-il la réponse ?


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour, 

Ton moniteur informatique, il a quoi comme connecteur?
DVI, VGA?

S'il &#224; une entr&#233;e DVI, tu achetes un connecteur HDMI-DVI (chez Free ou ailleurs  )
Ensuite, tu connectes le cable DVI &#224; la Freebox et &#224; ton ecran, et normalement, &#231;a fonctionne


----------



## Heavenbeetle (5 Février 2007)

Heavenbeetle a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Alors voilà, je ne sais pas si je poste au bon endroit, mais une question dont je n'ai pas encore trouvée de réponse, me titille.
> 
> ...


 
Salut je m'"auto-cite" pour exposer ma question, j'ai trouvé le numéro de la ligne du dernier occupant de mon appartement, par l'intermédaire de Free, mon munéro est elligible à la Freebox HD... Est ce une bonne machine pour mon mac? ensuite lors de l'inscription, on me demande le titulaire de la ligne, que dois-je donné mon nom ou le nom de l'ancien locataire? enfaite pour être clair dois je aller chez FT pour changer le non de ma ligne qui est encore "active" jusrte pour l'inscritpion chez Free?... Merci


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2007)

TU n'as rien &#224; faire 
c'est FREE ( ou tout autre FAI qui proposerait le d&#233;groupage total) qui s'occupe de tout
tu remplis le formulaire et ca roule

Comme d&#233;j&#224; dit avant sur ce m&#234;me fil
le numero de telephone  ne sert ...&#224; quasi rien
juste pour nommer la ligne dans les dossiers free et FT.


----------



## Heavenbeetle (5 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> TU n'as rien à faire
> c'est FREE ( ou tout autre FAI qui proposerait le dégroupage total) qui s'occupe de tout
> tu remplis le formulaire et ca roule
> 
> ...


 
Certes, mais je viens d'emmenager, j'ai donc suivi les instructions du site de Free pour mon cas, mais dans la procedure, il me demande le nom du possesseur de la ligne ( qui n'est pas moi mais l'ancien locataire) c'est ce qui me parait bizarre, tout de même, alors je leur fournis son nom ( avec mes coordonnées bancaires) , et c'est la que ça me tracasse un nom different par rapport au nom du possesseur du compte... Merci pour la réponse rapide que tu m'as fourni


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2007)

Tu as lu ca?
http://adslcgi.free.fr/subscribe/indexndinactif.html

ou ca
http://www1.assistancefree.fr/v1/faq/?forfait=fhd&rac=119/116

concernant le titulaire de la ligne
C'est...toi
ce n'est PLUS l'ancien locataire ( et ancien abonn&#233; FT)

Ce que je te conseille de faire c'est d'appeler le 1044
( appel local special inscription qui te pr&#233;cisera , ce n'est PAS la hotline surtax&#233;e)

Apr&#232;s il est possible que tu auras &#224; refaire un dossier

edith
et je RE-donne l'excellente faq
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?topic=2778.0


----------



## Heavenbeetle (5 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Tu as lu ca?
> http://adslcgi.free.fr/subscribe/indexndinactif.html
> 
> ou ca
> ...


 
Merci pour tous ces conseils...


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2007)

Bcp de problèmes pour récupérer ses courriers en ce moment chez free, et une amie vient de me dire la même chose, un autre pote idem, pourtant moi je suis chez skynet et eux chez free, donc ça vient bien des serveurs mails ou je sais pas quoi. Régulièrement donc et fréquemment dans Thunderbird ou mail, le serveur pop.free.fr refuse la connexion et le téléchargement des mails :rateau: Et il n'y a rien à faire mis à part patienter...

Et chez vous ?


----------



## Zyrol (5 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et chez vous ?



tout pareil, 3 comptes en rade...


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Février 2007)

Bonsoir, 

J'aurais une petite question : existe t il un moyen simple de desactiver le multiposte, pour ne plus recevoir la t&#233;l&#233; sur l'ordinateur?


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2007)

Ne pas l'utiliser suffit.

O&#249; est le probl&#232;me ?


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Février 2007)

Ce serait pour empecher l'utilisation de la t&#233;l&#233; que je le souhaite.

Merci de l'info en tout cas


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2007)

Eh bien : le service pour fonctionner a besoin de la liste de lecture et de vlc.

Retirer l'un ou l'autre suffit.

Mais si tu pr&#233;cisais&#8230; je ne vois pas bien o&#249; est le probl&#232;me.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'aurais une petite question : existe t il un moyen simple de desactiver le multiposte, pour ne plus recevoir la t&#233;l&#233; sur l'ordinateur?




Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me -> Partage -> Coupe feu -> avanc&#233; -> Bloquer le trafic UDP, et le multiposte ne fonctionne plus.

Tu peux aussi fermer les ports 8080 (TCP) et 1234 (UDP) dans le coupe feu, et si ta Freebox est en mode "routeur", ne pas rediriger ces ports vers l'ordi ou tu ne veux pas que le multiposte arrive.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Eh bien : le service pour fonctionner a besoin de la liste de lecture et de vlc.
> 
> Retirer l'un ou l'autre suffit.
> 
> Mais si tu précisais je ne vois pas bien où est le problème.


Il n'y a pas de problème 
Je souhaite savoir si c'est possible de "brider" la télé sur un PC portable.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Préférences système -> Partage -> Coupe feu -> avancé -> Bloquer le trafic UDP, et le multiposte ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> Tu peux aussi fermer les ports 8080 (TCP) et 1234 (UDP) dans le coupe feu, et si ta Freebox est en mode "routeur", ne pas rediriger ces ports vers l'ordi ou tu ne veux pas que le multiposte arrive.




Merci Pascal


----------



## Zyrol (6 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> si ta Freebox est en mode "routeur", ne pas rediriger ces ports vers l'ordi ou tu ne veux pas que le multiposte arrive.



Il n'y a pas de redirection de ports à faire pour le multiposte.

Fermer le coupe feu reste la solution.


----------



## miaou (6 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> tout pareil, 3 comptes en rade...



c'est général...... voir ici aussi
http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?showtopic=93060&st=0


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bcp de problèmes pour récupérer ses courriers en ce moment chez free, et une amie vient de me dire la même chose, un autre pote idem, pourtant moi je suis chez skynet et eux chez free, donc ça vient bien des serveurs mails ou je sais pas quoi. Régulièrement donc et fréquemment dans Thunderbird ou mail, le serveur pop.free.fr refuse la connexion et le téléchargement des mails :rateau: Et il n'y a rien à faire mis à part patienter...
> 
> Et chez vous ?





Zyrol a dit:


> tout pareil, 3 comptes en rade...



Chez moi, j'ai régulièrement deux de mes comptes (toujours les mêmes, mais rarement en même temps) qui m'envoient un message d'erreur lorsque je relève mon courrier manuellement, mais en général, il me suffit de renouveler la demande pour récupérer le courrier du compte. Par contre, lorsque le courrier est relevé automatiquement par entourage (toutes les 5 minutes), ça n'arrive jamais


----------



## MamaCass (6 Février 2007)

Moi je rel&#232;ve le courrier toutes les 5 minutes avec Mail et j'ai 5 comptes, &#224; tous les coups, y'en a un qui d&#233;conne... sauf les deux comptes gmail, qui n'ont jamais de probl&#232;me, uniquement ceux de Free.

Un probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233; avec un r&#233;glage dans Mail ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> le courrier uniquement ceux de Free.
> 
> Un problème de compatibilité avec un réglage dans Mail ?


non non , c'est général (depuis  tous FAI tous ordis) c'est le popfree qui vazouille
Et  des  des gens de free disent que c'est en voie d'être corrigé


----------



## Harvey (6 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bcp de problèmes pour récupérer ses courriers en ce moment chez free, et une amie vient de me dire la même chose, un autre pote idem, pourtant moi je suis chez skynet et eux chez free, donc ça vient bien des serveurs mails ou je sais pas quoi. Régulièrement donc et fréquemment dans Thunderbird ou mail, le serveur pop.free.fr refuse la connexion et le téléchargement des mails :rateau: Et il n'y a rien à faire mis à part patienter...
> 
> Et chez vous ?



Même problème chez moi depuis e effet une quinzaine de jours. Je ne récupère mes messages que au bout d'un moment, mais il finisse par arriver tout de même.
J'espère qu'ils réglerons le problème bientôt.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> non non , c'est général (depuis  tous FAI tous ordis) c'est le popfree qui vazouille
> Et  des  des gens de free disent que c'est en voie d'être corrigé



Ok merci pour l'info, patience donc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de redirection de ports à faire pour le multiposte.
> 
> Fermer le coupe feu reste la solution.



T'es sûr de ça ? Il me semble bien qu'il faut rediriger les ports 8080 (TCP) et 1234 (UDP), d'après ce que j'ai lu dans la doc de Free


----------



## richard-deux (6 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> non non , c'est général (depuis  tous FAI tous ordis) c'est le popfree qui vazouille
> Et  des  des gens de free disent que c'est en voie d'être corrigé



J'ai effacé mon compte free dans Mail en pensant que le bug venait de chez moi.  :rateau: 
J'ai reparamètré Mail une bonne dizaine de fois (en perdant au passage mes emails). 

Merci pour l'info.


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2007)

tu ne confonds pas multiposte et freeplayer ?


----------



## Zyrol (6 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es s&#251;r de &#231;a ? Il me semble bien qu'il faut rediriger les ports 8080 (TCP) et 1234 (UDP), d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu dans la doc de Free



en tout cas chez moi, j'ai des ports redirig&#233;s, mais aucun ne concerne le multiposte. 

Quand je me suis mis au multiposte, j'ai simplement recup&#233;r&#233; la liste de lecture, et c'est tout.

D'ailleurs voil&#224; la page concernant le pas &#224; pas pour lance le multiposte de chez free. Pas de redirection.

http://adsl.free.fr/tv/multiposte/


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> tu ne confonds pas multiposte et freeplayer ?



Pas toi Zyrol 

Et à y réfléchir, pas de redirection pour le freeplayer non plus...


----------



## Zyrol (6 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Pas toi Zyrol
> 
> Et à y réfléchir, pas de redirection pour le freeplayer non plus...



Exact, pour le freeplayer, il suffit juste d'indiquer sur la console de gestion l'adresse IP de la machine qui heberge le freeplayer.

Tout se passe en local, donc aucune raison de faire des redirections de port.


----------



## maousse (6 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Tout se passe en local, donc aucune raison de faire des redirections de port.



sauf si on a un routeur externe adossé à la freebox (alors avec son mode routeur désactivé).


----------



## Zyrol (6 Février 2007)

maousse a dit:


> sauf si on a un routeur externe adossé à la freebox (alors avec son mode routeur désactivé).



Ben meme pas.

Il y a encore une semaine j'avais comme config : freebox (non routeur) >>> borne aiport express (routeur) >>> ibook + imac 

et je n'avais aucun port de redirigé...

qu'entends tu par adossé ?


----------



## mado (6 Février 2007)

Une petite question (désolée si vous y avez déjà répondu.. j'avoue j'ai pas tout lu).

J'ai enregistré un truc sur canal via ma free box. Impossible d'accéder au fichier depuis ma machine. Invisible sur le FTP.

J'imagine que c'est normal, mais bon, je voudrais en être sûre


----------



## da capo (6 Février 2007)

http://www.universfreebox.com/article1740.html

bonne lecture.


----------



## mado (6 Février 2007)

Grazie mille


----------



## maousse (6 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Ben meme pas.
> 
> Il y a encore une semaine j'avais comme config : freebox (non routeur) >>> borne aiport express (routeur) >>> ibook + imac
> 
> ...


ah ben chez moi je suis forc&#233; de faire &#231;a, &#231;a ne fonctionne pas sans redirection.
j'ai freebox v4 (routeur d&#233;sactiv&#233 + fonera, et je suis oblig&#233; de rediriger une plage de port (le flux freebox->vlc se fait sur un port udp al&#233;atoire autour de 30000-33000 en gros)

voil&#224; mon exp&#233;rience.


----------



## Zyrol (6 Février 2007)

maousse a dit:


> ah ben chez moi je suis forcé de faire ça, ça ne fonctionne pas sans redirection.
> j'ai freebox v4 (routeur désactivé) + fonera, et je suis obligé de rediriger une plage de port (le flux freebox->vlc se fait sur un port udp aléatoire autour de 30000-33000 en gros)
> 
> voilà mon expérience.



Etonnant...  peut être est ce dû à ton routeur... 
J'avais moi aussi une freebox v4 avec ma borne airport express et pas de mappage.

depuis 1 semaine j'ai une v5 que j'ai passé en routeur, j'y ai mis la borne airport juste pour Airtunes. 
 Et toujours pas de mappage pour le multiposte. bizarre, j'aimerais bien comprendre... je vais chercher...


----------



## fpoil (6 Février 2007)

ce n'est pas li&#233; au fait que le fonera serait un d&#233;riv&#233; d'un routeur linksys (le wrt54 quelque chose) bien connu pour poser des pb avec le multiposte et le freeplayer (il y a plein de post sur pas mal de forums sur le linksys)


----------



## maousse (6 Février 2007)

c'est bien possible.
la fonera, &#231;a fait tourner une version d'openwrt modifi&#233;e.
je vous tiens au courant si je trouve une explication.


----------



## jcfaggia (8 Février 2007)

free , interrogé sur le 3244 m'a dit que c'était des tvx importants de mise à jour de leur serveur pop qui faisait ce pb. J'ai eu le meme pb et depuis hier soir ça a l'air d'aller mieux. Il ne faut rien toucher, c'est un peu la panique, j'ai meme eu un refus de connexion sur le webmail de free. Au tel ils sont assez sympa meme s'il n'est pas normal de payer l'attente de la hot line, mais au moins eux ils répondent, et globalement ça marche bien pour moi depuis deux ans.


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2007)

Au passage, il est bon de signaler que ces travaux aboutissent au passage &#224; 100Mo des boites mail.


----------



## Alfoo (10 Février 2007)

Salut &#224; tous 
je ne suis pas abonn&#233; a FREE, n&#233;anmoins j'utilise FREE pour mon compte email perso principal.

J'utilise Mail pour g&#233;r&#233;r mes Email.
J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; cr&#233;er quelques regles. Plutot simple.

Parcontre il y a une regle que je ne sais pas configurer, je m'explique :

Je re&#231;ois en moyenne 2 emails jours VIDES ! 
Objet vide, Exp&#233;diteur vide, Corps du message vide !

comment dire &#224; Mail d'envoyer ces Email en courrier ind&#233;sirable ou &#224; la poubelle ?
merci pour votre aide


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2007)

fais une recherche sur le forum avec email vide et tu auras la solution&#8230;


----------



## Cricri (10 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> fais une recherche sur le forum avec email vide et tu auras la solution


Je viens de le faire et je tombe sur Important : Besoin d'aide pour Free ? ( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Dernière page):rateau:


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2007)

Voil&#224; le lien vers la discussion :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=166132


----------



## YSG (10 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai aussi un problème de wifi freebox Hd.
J'ai un macbook et je viens de recevoir ma FBX HD. J'ai activé le wifi sur l'interface free et créée mon réseau. J'envoie et je reboot. Et...je n'ai pas mon réseau dans le menu airport.

Pourtant, j'avais une V4 avec une borne airport et le réseau fonctionnait très bien.
Pour le moment, afin de supprimer tous les fils dans l'appartement, j'ai branché ma borne airport et activé le routeur.
J'aimerais résoudre mon problème et supprimer la borne afin d'utiliser le wifi de la V5.
Sur la télé, dans le module "wifi", il y a bien les caractèristiques de mon réseau.

Une solution?
Ca fait quinze jours que je galère avec cette histoire.

Merci pour l'éclairage.


----------



## Alfoo (10 Février 2007)

merci 1000 fois starmac


----------



## YSG (11 Février 2007)

Personne pour m'aider?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2007)

YSG a dit:


> Personne pour m'aider?



Le canal ? La v5 est sur le même canal que la v4 ?


----------



## maousse (11 Février 2007)

le r&#233;seau doit &#234;tre masqu&#233;. choisis "rejoindre le r&#233;seau..." dans le menu airport, et indique explicitement ton nom de r&#233;seau.


----------



## YSG (11 Février 2007)

Avant, avec la V4 je passais par la borne airport et non le wifi de Free.
Donc tu me conseilles d'essayer les canaux, les uns après les autres?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2007)

Non, de voir dans ta console Free sur quel canal est r&#233;gl&#233;e la Freebox, et de r&#233;gler ton Mac sur le m&#234;me canal.


----------



## YSG (12 Février 2007)

D'accord mais si je vais sur le menu wifi de ma console Free, c'est moi qui choisit le canal.
1° Dans quel menu dois-je choisir?
2° Comment je fais pour régler ensuite le mac sur ce canal? Je n'ai jamais vu d'endroit où le faire.

Merci des précisions.


----------



## miaou (13 Février 2007)

je comprend pas tr&#232;s bien ton histoire
tu as bien la freebox HD  ( la v5 ) ?  tu active le wifi 
soit sur un canal que tu choisis toi , soit automatique ( c'est freebox qui choisis , th&#233;oriquement , le canal le moins encombr&#233; )
nom, cl&#233;, mot de passe 
et c'est tout
tu peux contr&#244;ler sur le t&#233;l&#233;  &#224; configuration/wifi tu doit  tout voir .
 et normalement le mac doit d&#233;tecter ,  tout seul  ,tous les r&#233;seaux wifi qui sont &#224; sa port&#233;e , et le nom que tu a choisis  doit appara&#238;tre


----------



## YSG (13 Février 2007)

Tu as fais un très bon résumé. Et...mon réseau n'est pas détecté par mon mac(alors que d'autres réseaux le sont). Par contre, j'avais déjà controlé sur la télé et là le réseau s'affiche bien.:rateau:

Bref, une histoire de fou.
Des solutions?


----------



## maousse (14 Février 2007)

et alors donc, tu as essayé ça ? Il est possible de masquer le ssid sur les freebox depuis quelque temps. C'est peut-être actif chez toi.



maousse a dit:


> le réseau doit être masqué. choisis "rejoindre le réseau..." dans le menu airport, et indique explicitement ton nom de réseau.


----------



## YSG (14 Février 2007)

Je n'ai pas d'intitulé "rejoindre le réseau" dans mon menu airport.
Il y a "créer un réseau" ou bien aussi "autre".  Je l'ai déjà utilisé  en  remettant mon réseau et son mot de passe.  Mais rien à faire ça ne se connecte pas et le message suivant s'inscrit"une erreur s'est produite lors de la connexion au réseau airport christou".

Voilà

En tout cas je ne vois pas ton intitulé.


----------



## doctor maybe (15 Février 2007)

bonojurs a tous et toutes! j'ai un ptit probleme avec ma config de mail!! j'ai une freebox v5 , et je n'arrive pas recevoir de mail!! mais je peux les envoyer!! quelqu'un a une idée?? je suis en mode routeur avec le wifi.
merci


----------



## da capo (15 Février 2007)

peux-tu nous pr&#233;ciser &#224; quel domaine appartient l'adresse (une adresse free, wanadoo, yahoo ?) et en bref ce qui se passe : un message d'erreur ? autre chose ?


----------



## YSG (15 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
voilà la copie d'écran de mon interface Free.
Rien de choquant. Et pourtant, le réseau ne s'affiche pas dans le menu airport.






Merci pour toute solution.


----------



## duracel (15 Février 2007)

J'ai eu un problème similaire: 
Mon réseau n'apparaissait pas, pourtant tous les indicateurs étaien au vert (diodes, infos etc etc).
J'ai testé ma carte wifi sur d'autres freebox pour m'assurer de son bon fonctionnement.
et j'ai ensuite appelé free, car comme ce n'était ni la carte, ni mon orid qui deconnait, il ne restait que la freebox. 
Et au bout du fil, on m'a dit que comme je n'avais pas acheté ma carte chez free, ils ne pouvait rien faire.  (j'avais acheté à un copain qui passait de Fb V4 à V5).

Donc, soit tu appelles free et tu cherches à obtenir une nouvelle freebox, 
Soit tu passes à la V5,
Soit tu prends un routeur wifi.

Sinon, tu peux jeter un oeil ici, peut être y trouveras tu ton bonheur.


----------



## YSG (15 Février 2007)

En l'occurence, je viens de recevoir la HD et c'est bien avec elle que j'ai des problèmes.


----------



## YSG (15 Février 2007)

De plus, le wifi marche entre le boitier adsl et celui hd.
Donc?


----------



## duracel (15 Février 2007)

YSG a dit:


> En l'occurence, je viens de recevoir la HD et c'est bien avec elle que j'ai des problèmes.



Oups, j'avais mal lu.



YSG a dit:


> De plus, le wifi marche entre le boitier adsl et celui hd.
> Donc?



Donc, 
Avec ton ordi, tu captes d'autres réseaux?
Si oui, ce ,'est pas l'ordi qui plante.
Est ce que d'autres ordis chez toi ne capteraient pas le réseau?
Si non, ça vient de la freebox, 
Si oui, alors je ne sais pas.


----------



## YSG (15 Février 2007)

Avec mon ordinateur, je capte d'autres réseaux. Mon amie n'arrive pas à capter le réseau avec son mac, non plus. Donc l'ordinateur fonctionne.
Maintenant, le boitier adsl et le boitier hd fonctionne en wifi donc (a priori), le wifi de la FBX 
fonctionne aussi.

Donc?


----------



## MamaCass (15 Février 2007)

Chez moi j'ai desactiv&#233; le Wifi via l'interface pour passer en ethernet, cependant la liaison sans fil (wifi mimo) avec le boitier HD fonctionne toujours.

Es tu s&#251;r d'avoir activ&#233; le Wifi ?


----------



## YSG (15 Février 2007)

Yes, j'ai coché "activer" sur l'interface Free.


----------



## duracel (15 Février 2007)

YSG a dit:


> Yes, j'ai coché "activer" sur l'interface Free.



Je pense que les deux wifi sont différents (si qqun peut confirmer ou infirmer).
Pour l'un c'est du wifi g, et pour l'autre du mimo.
Il doit y avoir deux émetteurs, et dans ton cas je dirais, qu'il y a un souci avec l'émetteur g.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Février 2007)

YSG a dit:


> Yes, j'ai coché "activer" sur l'interface Free.



Question toute bete : tu as débranché et rebranché la freebox apres avoir cochée la case?

Je me suis fait avoir comme ça pour une ouverture de port (il faut redémarrer la freebox pour que les paramètres soient pris en compte)


----------



## YSG (15 Février 2007)

yes, j'ai déjà fais un simple reboot (j'ai aussi essayé le violent hard reboot) mais mon réseau n'apparait pas dans le menu airport.


----------



## MamaCass (15 Février 2007)

Bon ben je crois que tu es bon pour appeler Free....
Ta freebox a surement un probl&#232;me :sick:


----------



## miaou (15 Février 2007)

exact il faut rebooter la freebox ADSL . je croyais que tu l'avais fait 
mais tu es bien sur  que sur la télé. tu as bien" wifi activé " ?
touche "free"/ info freebox ADSL/ WIFI


----------



## YSG (15 Février 2007)

oui, sur la tv à "wifi", le réseau est bien connecté, il me marque aussi le nom de mon réseau et son mot de passe.

J'ai eu la hotline de Free et à partir du moment où mon wifi adsl-hd fonctionne et bien il ne doit pas y avoir de problème wifi mac-adsl. Ils me proposent le passage d'un informaticien chez moi pour vérifier si avec son pc le gars reçoit mon réseau. En même temps, j'ai déjà essayé avec le mac de mon amie.


----------



## miaou (15 Février 2007)

toujours dans  les univers ( touche" Free " )
configuration /wifi  tu a quoi exactement ?
normalement ,là il y a .  le nom , le canal et le mot de passe , que  tu a choisis ......

si tu as bien le wifi activé et que là tu a rien. alors  je ne sais plus quoi te dire.....


----------



## YSG (15 Février 2007)

Oui, oui c'est bien de ce wifi dont je te parlais. Tout est bien affiché (nom,mot de passe,connection...).
Moi non plus, je ne sais plus quoi me dire.
Y a forcément quelque chose que j'ai raté, et probablement tout simple.:rose:


----------



## MamaCass (15 Février 2007)

YSG a dit:


> Oui, oui c'est bien de ce wifi dont je te parlais. Tout est bien affiché (nom,mot de passe,connection...).
> Moi non plus, je ne sais plus quoi me dire.
> Y a forcément quelque chose que j'ai raté, et probablement tout simple.:rose:



Tu nous tiens au courant ? :rose:


----------



## YSG (15 Février 2007)

J'ai peut-être trouvé quelque chose. Là, je demande confirmation aux champions du monde.
L'adresse MAC de la freebox ne correspond pas à l'identifiant airport du menu configuration airport. 

Que dois-je faire?
Merci.


----------



## maousse (15 Février 2007)

http://www.istumbler.net/

télécharge ce logiciel, et poste une capture du résultat, pour voir le nombre de réseaux qui gravitent chez toi...


tu essaies de te connecter sur la freebox de ton voisin, non ?  

(je parlais de la ligne "autre..." dans le menu airport, précédemment.)


----------



## YSG (15 Février 2007)

J'ai rien compris à ton message. "autre", c'était pour remettre mon nom de réseau et son code wpa.


----------



## Heavenbeetle (16 Février 2007)

Salut à tous,

J'en appelle à vous pour avoir une réponse concernant Free, je m'explique, alors je m'inscrie chez eux, je trouve et leur donne le numéro de l'ancien locataire ( donc le numero de la ligne FT) ce numero me sert d'identifiant pendant la période d'inscription ( avec un mot de passe) jusque là tout va bien j'arrive à l'étape 5 tout va bien, mais hier je vais regarder où j'en suis et paf avec cet identifiant je reviens à l'étape 1... bizarre je me dis mais bon pourquoi pas, je reçois dans le journée une nouveau mail de Free m'indiquant que ma connexion est ouverte je me dis cool je vais voir sur leur site mon étape et la je me rend compte que le numéro de ma ligne à changer... ce n'est plus celui que j'ai fourni, c'est toujours un numero ft mais pas le premier.... Vous qui vous etes inscris dun degroupement total, avez vous eu le même procédure???

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2007)

Heavenbeetle a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous,
> 
> J'en appelle &#224; vous pour avoir une r&#233;ponse concernant Free, je m'explique, alors je m'inscrie chez eux, je trouve et leur donne le num&#233;ro de l'ancien locataire ( donc le numero de la ligne FT) ce numero me sert d'identifiant pendant la p&#233;riode d'inscription ( avec un mot de passe) jusque l&#224; tout va bien j'arrive &#224; l'&#233;tape 5 tout va bien, mais hier je vais regarder o&#249; j'en suis et paf avec cet identifiant je reviens &#224; l'&#233;tape 1... bizarre je me dis mais bon pourquoi pas, je re&#231;ois dans le journ&#233;e une nouveau mail de Free m'indiquant que ma connexion est ouverte je me dis cool je vais voir sur leur site mon &#233;tape et la je me rend compte que le num&#233;ro de ma ligne &#224; changer... ce n'est plus celui que j'ai fourni, c'est toujours un numero ft mais pas le premier.... Vous qui vous etes inscris dun degroupement total, avez vous eu le m&#234;me proc&#233;dure???
> 
> Merci de vos r&#233;ponses


tout &#224; fait normal
L'ancien numero ne devait plus etre r&#233;utilisable par toi et free, un autre fut attribu&#233;.
Le numero en lui m&#234;me n'est qu'un d&#233;tail technique .En d&#233;groupage total il ne te sert &#224; rien , il ne sert qu'&#224; identifier la ligne .
Comme il n'y a aucun abonnement FT li&#233; , ce numero n'a qu' un int&#233;r&#234;t purement administratif , concretement il ne te servira jamais .
Ce qui a du se passer : demarrage du dossier sur le numero de locataire qui entre temps a r&#233;cuper&#233; le numero ( ou la r&#233;cuperation n'&#233;tait pas encore dans les bases FT et Free au moment de ton inscription)

Apparement tu lis pas le fil
Alors je re re re reposte une faq
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?topic=2778.0


----------



## Heavenbeetle (16 Février 2007)

En effet, je n'ai pas lu le fil ( les 40 pages m'ont fait peur ), à savoir que j'ai tout de même fouiné dans la FAQ de Free, je leur ai envoyé un mail, et j'ai tenté l'approche tchat avec un technicien ( là j'ai attendu une demie heure mon tour, et quand c'était à moi, il a coupé la session ... Sympa) enfin bref Merci de ton intervention...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2007)

Heavenbeetle a dit:


> En effet, je n'ai pas lu le fil ( les 40 pages m'ont fait peur ), &#224; savoir que j'ai tout de m&#234;me fouin&#233; dans la FAQ de Free, je leur ai envoy&#233; un mail, et j'ai tent&#233; l'approche tchat avec un technicien ( l&#224; j'ai attendu une demie heure mon tour, et quand c'&#233;tait &#224; moi, il a coup&#233; la session ... Sympa) enfin bref Merci de ton intervention...


consid&#232;re toi comme _"veinard"_ , je connais des gens qui ont &#233;t&#233; en attente tchatt des heures , et coup&#233;s , ou avec des r&#233;ponses &#224; cot&#233;
Concernant le fil ou recherche , faut pas avoir peur, c'est ton int&#233;r&#234;t ( plus inform&#233 et ca &#233;vite les r&#233;p&#232;tes  

Quoiqu'il en soit ton dossier avance c'est ca l'essentiel.
Apr&#232;s faudra voir si apr&#232;s X temps sans web ,  ce numero est vraiment ta ligne ( un _cagage_ est toujours possible)


----------



## Heavenbeetle (16 Février 2007)

De toute façon j'ai reçu la Freebox HD ( une semaine pour l'avoir rapide les gars ), hier soir j'ai pa eu le temps de faire les branchements, donc ce soir je verrai ce qui se passe, en attendant Merci des coneils...


----------



## YSG (16 Février 2007)

maousse a dit:


> http://www.istumbler.net/
> 
> télécharge ce logiciel, et poste une capture du résultat, pour voir le nombre de réseaux qui gravitent chez toi...
> 
> ...





Je capte bien d'autres réseaux.Ils s'affichent dans mon menu airport ainsi que le réseau que j'ai créée avec mon ancienne borne Airport (que je veux supprimer, pour rappel, puisque la V5 contient une carte wifi). J'ai aussi utilisé "Airport radar" pour visualiser les canaux des différents réseaux du coin.


----------



## Heavenbeetle (16 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> considère toi comme _"veinard"_ , je connais des gens qui ont été en attente tchatt des heures , et coupés , ou avec des réponses à coté
> Concernant le fil ou recherche , faut pas avoir peur, c'est ton intérêt ( plus informé) et ca évite les répètes
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit ton dossier avance c'est ca l'essentiel.
> Après faudra voir si après X temps sans web ,  ce numero est vraiment ta ligne ( un _cagage_ est toujours possible)



un petit message juste pour te dire que je suis chez moi, sur mon Imac avec ma freebox, tout va biennnnn


----------



## Nivek (21 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Jusqu'en d&#233;cembre j'&#233;tais encors chez cegetel avec un modem routeur TEW et tout fonctionnait.

Donc je d&#233;m&#233;nage et apr&#232;s maintes p&#233;rp&#233;ties j'arrive &#224; avoir l'adsl samedi dernier.

Voici ma config actuelle :
- d&#233;groupage totale freebox HD v5
- G5 reli&#233; au modem freebox par ethernet
- OS X.4.8
- PowerBook Alu 15" que j'essaie d&#233;sesp&#233;rement de connecter en Wifi &#224; la Freebox
- jusqu'&#224; hier je n'avais pas acc&#232;s &#224; l'espace de configuration du wifi et du routeur et jusqu'a l&#224; tout fonctionnait.

Probl&#232;mes :
- Ce soir je m'aper&#231;ois que je peux activer le wifi et le mode routeur. Ce qui me permettra logiquement d'avoir le g5 et le portable connect&#233; en m&#234;me temps ; l'un en wifi l'autre en ethernet.

- D'abord j'active le Wifi et l&#224; c'est le drame. Mon Portable d&#233;tecte le r&#233;seau mais lorsque j'essai de rentrer le mot de passe, il me dit "Une erreur est survenue lors de la connexion au r&#233;seau machin". J'ai test&#233; tous les cryptage et rien n'a chang&#233;. J'ai test&#233; canal automatique activ&#233; ou non. Mais cela ne marche toujours pas.

- Bon je me dis qu'il faut peut &#234;tre que j'active le mode routeur. Je m'execute et la PAF toujours rien. Mon portable d&#233;tecte le r&#233;seau mais refuse toujours de s'y connecter.

- Je me dis que je vais trouver de l'aide sur les forum  et l&#224; PAF l'affichage des pages est super lent.

- Je red&#233;marre au cas o&#249; => toujours si lent 

- Je change la config de mon profil r&#233;seau, je passe d'automatique &#224; manuel (en gardant exactement les m&#234;me r&#233;glages) et l&#224; plus de net  

- Je repasse en automatique => je retrouve le net mais c'est toujours aussi lent

- Je me dis que si je d&#233;sactive wifi et routeur je retrouverai un fonctionnement normal. Et bhe non, c'est toujours aussi lent. Je teste bittorent je lance le download de strikeforce (mod UT2004) et j'arrive quand m&#234;me &#224; 300kb/s (pour 1 seeder) ce qui est largement suffisant pour afficher une page web je crois.

Finalement apr&#232;s m'&#234;tre dit beacoup de chose je n'ai pas trouv&#233; seul de solutions, je m'en remets donc &#224; vous , l'un de vous a-t-il d&#233;j&#224; rencontr&#233; ces 2 probl&#232;mes ?

Remarque : quand je mets la TV via My Free TV je ne constate aucune lenteur

edit : j'oubliais de pr&#233;ciser, &#224; chaque fois que je faisais des modifs dans la config de la freebox je la d&#233;brancher - rebrancher


----------



## YSG (21 Février 2007)

La première fois, j'avais aussi mon réseau qui s'affichait et j'avais le même message que toi. Depuis, même plus d'affichage de mon réseau.
Depuis 4 semaines, c'est toujours la même chose. Demain, technicien free passe. On verra.


----------



## teo (22 Février 2007)

ça me rappelle mes petits problèmes dont je parlais plus haut: Message identique au tien. Je pense que c'est dû à Free et ça se déclare aléatoirement, quelque soit le type de bécane (je l'ai eu sur un Mini PPC, un iBook G4 et un Ti). A part changer de canal et installer AirportRadar, déconnecter _Freephonie_ comme le proposait Maousse, j'ai pas pu trouver de réponse à ce problème: j'ai moins de pb de déconnection mais ça revient parfois (mais tout mes speedtests sont largement en deçà de ce que je devrais avoir comme débit en total dégroupé avec ma Freebox v5).
_YSG: C'est long et compliqué pour faire venir un technicien de chez Free pour faire des tests ?_


----------



## YSG (22 Février 2007)

Un coup de téléphone (3 minutes d'attente) puis prise de rendez-vous au plus vite 48 heures. Personnellement, j'ai pris un rendez-vous une semaine plus tard (je n'avais pas le temps avant). Les tranches horaires sont de 2 heures et tu peux annuler le rendez-vous jusqu'à une heure avant l'intervention. Tarification: 48  si ça vient de toi et gratuit si ça vient de Free.
Il passe entre 16H00 et 18H00 ce soir. Je vous tiens au courant.
Pour l'instant mon wifi fonctionne en rebranchant ma borne airport.


----------



## Heavenbeetle (22 Février 2007)

Salut à tous,

Après moulte reflexions, je n'arrive pas à me connecter en wifi avec ma FreeBox, je suis pourtant scrupuleusement le mode d'emploi, mais rien ne se fait... ensuite, cela fais une semaine que j'ai ma connection internet, étant en DT j'ai egalement la freebox HD et la telephonie, sauf, quepour le telephone jene peux pas appeler on peut juste m'appeler, y a til un moment de latence entre la connexion et la téléphonie??? ou pour vuos ça à marcher tout de suite?

Merci...


----------



## kirkhamett (22 Février 2007)

Au risque de devoir vous faire répéter certaines manip (je pense que je suis pas le seul à vous l'avoir demandé), je suis nouveau sur mac, abonné a free et ai des problèmes avec les applications peer to peer.J'ai djà regardé quelque tutoriel sans grand succès. Ma cnnexion fonctionne très bien mais des logiciels comme bittorent ou limewire fonctionne pas et amule fonctionne comme si j'avais une connexion 56k.SI quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ou à la rigueur me redirigé vers un tutoriel efficace.Merci


----------



## YSG (22 Février 2007)

Bon, ça y est, l'informaticien de chez free vient de passer. Il a refait toutes les manips que j'avais déjà fait.
Diagnostic: carte wifi HS.
Donc free me renvoie sous 1 semaine un nouveau boitier ADSL; évidemment aucun coût ne m'est imputé.
Voilà, y a plus qu'à attendre.


----------



## MamaCass (22 Février 2007)

Merci YSG pour cette info.

Il y a donc bien deux cartes wifi dans la freebox : une &#224; la norme 802.11 G et une pour le wifi mimo 

Ils t'ont laiss&#233; la freebox quand m&#234;me (ethernet  ) en attendant la nouvelle ?


----------



## YSG (22 Février 2007)

oui, j'ai toujours le boitier adsl. Et comme j'ai une borne airport, je suis en wifi (mais j'aimerais bien supprimer cette intermédiare en utilisant la carte de free uniquement).


----------



## Nivek (22 Février 2007)

bon j'ai trouvé une solution pour le réseau trop lent.

Sur le G5 j'ai créé une nouvelle configuration réseau en dhcp. La freebox-routeur lui a envoyée les infos necessaires mais sans "serveur DNS" et au miracle ça speed.

Bon maintenant reste plus qu'a trouver une solution pour le wifi


----------



## Nivek (22 Février 2007)

Ah ça y est !!! j'ai trouvé la solution pour mon wifi.

En fait il s'agissait d'un problème de clef. 
Je m'explique :
- dans l'interface de la freebox on doit insérer une clef et puis il y a un petit bouton "Générer" à côté

- Pour moi cela voulait dire "insérer votre clef" puis cliquez sur "generez" pour activer votre mdp et l'encoder (un peu le principe du MD5 en BDD)

- Et bhe non, j'avais tout faux, il ne faut surtout pas cliquer sur générer mais simplement sur le bouton "envoyer" de la page

- et c'est bon ça marche

Cela pourra peut être aider de futur distrait comme moi ;-)


----------



## lillumultipass (23 Février 2007)

Hello tout le monde!

bon, moi aussi j'ai un ptit problème, et je commence à plus savoir que faire.
Je m'explique: je viens de passer de ALice à Free et j'ai reçu ma freebox today. Je fais l'install sur un pc portable, sur celui de ma mère, pas de soucis (enfin si, au début j'avais oublié de cocher "Activer" dans le Wifi sur ma page de gestion Free!) tout marche. J'essaye sur mon iMac, et rien n'y fait, il continue à me dire "une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau...". Pourtant, il voit bien mon réseau. Avant, j'étais en IP fixe, donc j'ai viré les anciens réglages, et j'ai remis en IP automatique, avec DHCP, j'ai même rajouté les DNS de Free, mais ça marche tjs pas.

Est-ce que ça peut être lié au routeur? Au début je pensais que oui, mais comme je l'ai activé aussi, et que à la fois mon portable et celui de ma mère marche, ça ne devrait pas être ça non?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Althaeas31 (23 Février 2007)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

J'ai équipé ma freebox V4 d'une carte wifi achetée chez eux. Mon Mac est équipé d'une carte Airport Extreme.

J'ai fait tout le truc sur le site free.fr pour activer la fonction Wifi de la freebox. Débranché, rebranché. Et ça marche pas !!! 

J'ai essayé toutes les combinaisons de type de clé/code, toujours pareil.
en WEP: le message d'erreur est "impossible de se connecter ...."
en WPA, Airport refuse mon mot de passe (j'ai pas la main pour valider). Il suffit de rajouter un caractère pour avoir la main mais bien sur le code est incorrect. J'ai essayer $, 0x, toujours pareille.

J'ai aussi remarqué que l'identifiant Airport (type xx:xx:xx:xx:xx) et l'adresse MAC indiquée sur le site Free ne sont pas identiques. Est-ce normal?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## maousse (24 Février 2007)

Althaeas31 a dit:


> J'ai aussi remarqué que l'identifiant Airport (type xx:xx:xx:xx:xx) et l'adresse MAC indiquée sur le site Free ne sont pas identiques. Est-ce normal?


oui, l'identifiant airport, c'est l'adresse MAC de la carte airport de ton mac. Sur le site free, c'est l'adresse MAC WAN de ta freebox. (celle indiquée sous le code barre aux fesses de la freebox)

quel genre de macintosh as-tu ? et quel genre de carte airport si c'est un "vieux" ?


----------



## Althaeas31 (24 Février 2007)

C'est un iMac 2GHz Intel Core Duo d'Avril 2006 équipé d'une AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x89)
 Version du programme interne de la carte sans fil :	4.80.76.1


----------



## ecegler (24 Février 2007)

Althaeas31 a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
> 
> J'ai équipé ma freebox V4 d'une carte wifi achetée chez eux. Mon Mac est équipé d'une carte Airport Extreme.
> 
> ...


 
Avez-vous le routeur ? Si oui, vous n'avez pas besoin d'activer le wi-fi sur Free car votre Mac a wifi intégré. Mais vous devez composer le même WEB entre le routeur et le wifi intégré. Par exemple : Deux modems freebox v5 (TV + Ordinateur) donc il faut activer wifi et routeur sur Free car deux appareils sont antennes.


----------



## Althaeas31 (24 Février 2007)

Bonjour et merci pour ton aide,

désolé mais je ne comprend pas cette histoire de routeur.

Sur le portail Free, il y a une fonction Routeur de la Freebox que l'on peut activer. J'ai essayé, c'est pire alors j'ai tout arrêté.

Le problème, c'est que je ne suis pas vraiment un spécialiste. J'aime beaucoup mon MAC, sur quand ça marche du premier comme ils disent.

Là, mystère... Help !!!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur mon compte Gmail. Hier soir j'ai fait une clean instal de mon système et ce matin je n'arrive plus à me connecter à Gmail quelque soit l'indentifiant... Je n'ai pas beaucoup réinstallé de logiciel, du moins rien de nouveau à ma précédente configuration...

La conection au compte reste bloquée sur le chargement de la page. Dans l'aide de Gmail il m'indique ceci peut-être du à trois raisons :
- Logiciel de sécurité qui empêche la connection = A part le coupe-feu je n'ai rien.
- Un problème au niveau du navigateur = j'ai vidé le cache et essayé avec Firefox.
- Un problème chez Gmail = J'ai réussi à me connecter avec un autre ordinateur.

Je précise juste que le Coupe-Feu est activé avec le Partage de fichier entre Macintosh.

Si vous avez une solution je suis à votre écoute !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2007)

Au fait tu te connectes &#224; quelle url 
url http ou url http*s* ( gmail a les 2)
( et pour l'instant je vois pas en quoi free est concern&#233


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Février 2007)

Je me connecte à l'url en https:// et de toute façon lorsque je tape http://gmail.com, celle-ci me redirige automatiquement vers l'url en https://

J'ai posté ça dans Free, car au début je pensais que le problème pouvait venir de Free...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Février 2007)

Je créer un sujet dans Internet, si un modo passe par là qu'il efface mes précédents posts  

Merci bien,


----------



## Marcmaniac (1 Mars 2007)

Merci aux courageux qui pourrait me répondre, ça ne doit pas être bien compliqué mais c'est très chiant !

-Mon telephone "white de free" n'a plus d'adresse Ip et ne veut donc plus téléphoner !
Sur le tel, j'ai d'indiqué :
-rock'n roll
-freephonie
-pas de service 

et en bas :
-Getting Ip adress

Je n'ai donc plus le logo "telephone vert au dessus de ce telephone ....

Ca vous dit quelque chose ....


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2007)

marcmaniac : tu n'as jamais song&#233; &#224; aller lire les articles sur freenews.fr et &#224; t'abonner &#224; la newsletter de aduf.org ?

C'est une mine d'info.


----------



## Marcmaniac (1 Mars 2007)

J'y vais ... !


----------



## Marcmaniac (1 Mars 2007)

J'y vais !


----------



## MamaCass (1 Mars 2007)

Allez Marcmaniac faut se motiver des fois


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> marcmaniac : tu n'as jamais songé à aller lire les articles sur freenews.fr et à t'abonner à la newsletter de aduf.org ?
> 
> C'est une mine d'info.


sans oublier d'autres sources ( certaines déjà données parfois en privé)

par exemple le site 100% dédié freephonie
http://www.freephonie.org/portal.php

le portail generaliste de news liées à free
http://www.freeportail.fr/
etc etc


----------



## Marcmaniac (1 Mars 2007)

Merci Pascalformac, j'y avais plus trop penser !
Desolaye !


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Mars 2007)

OK, j'ai post&#233; mais si quelqu'un pouvait me r&#233;pondre ici, ce serait cool car je rame et on ne me r&#233;pond pas beaucoup ailleurs !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2007)

il y a un forum sur freephonie  
http://www.freephonie.org/index.php


----------



## lillumultipass (2 Mars 2007)

Hello tout le monde!

voilà, je suis chez Free depuis peu, et j'ai un ptit problème avec le multiposte. En effet, sur mon iMac, ça marche vraiment très mal: l'image est très saccadée, et parfois VLC quitte inopinément. Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai essayé sur mon portable qui est sur Vista, et ça marche nickel. Quelles pourraient être les causes de ce problème d'après vous?

Merci d'avance

En tout cas, Free c'est de la balle par rapport à Alice​


----------



## MamaCass (2 Mars 2007)

Salut,

Quelle version de VLC as tu ?


----------



## lillumultipass (2 Mars 2007)

salut!
ben j'ai pris celle sur le site de free, la 0.85 je crois. Mais j'avais déjà une version précédente sur mon Mac, et j'ai juste mis la nouvelle par dessus. Peut être que ça crée des conflits...


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2007)

Tu devrais commencer par r&#233;cup&#233;rer la version la plus r&#233;cente sur videolan.org (0.8.6) et effacer les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de VLC.

L'installeur de VLC fournit un script pour les effacer.


----------



## lillumultipass (2 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Tu devrais commencer par récupérer la version la plus récente sur videolan.org (0.8.6) et effacer les préférences de VLC.
> 
> L'installateur de VLC fournit un script pour les effacer.



Ah en fait je peux prendre n'importe qu'elle version de VLC? Je croyais qu'il y avait un truc spécial pour Free en plus.
Bon, et donc, je pourrai enlever les préférences actuelles en installant la nouvelle version c'est ça?

ok, je vais essayer.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Tu devrais commencer par récupérer la version la plus récente sur videolan.org (0.8.6) et effacer les préférences de VLC.
> 
> L'installateur de VLC fournit un script pour les effacer.


le script " delete preferences"


----------



## nicomaly (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, Ma freebox HD marche super mais je veux envoyer des fichiers de mon Mac vers la Freebox HD, j'ai lu sur le forum qui faut  utiliser Cyberduck !! ok mais ...
ou trouver l'adresse du serveur que me demande Cyberduck ?
et comment activé le serveur FTP interne à la Freebox ?
merci


----------



## lillumultipass (2 Mars 2007)

ok, j'ai essayé. Bon, ça a l'air marginalement mieux, mais ça "saute" souvent, alors que sur mon portable ça ne saute pas. Donc ça ne vient pas de Free à priori.

Est-ce que ça peut provenir du pare-feu?


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Mars 2007)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> OK, j'ai posté mais si quelqu'un pouvait me répondre ici, ce serait cool car je rame et on ne me répond pas beaucoup ailleurs !



La réponse est ici : hard reboot et màj du firmvare puis, ça remarche ! Pour la petite histoire, il paraît qu'il faut refaire une resynchronisation tous les 60 jours !

http://www.freephonie.org/doku/white:utilisation:installation

Merci à tous


----------



## da capo (2 Mars 2007)

Marcmaniac a dit:


> Merci à tous



Mais de rien 

Tu vois quand tu veux


----------



## lillumultipass (2 Mars 2007)

nicomaly a dit:


> Bonjour, Ma freebox HD marche super mais je veux envoyer des fichiers de mon Mac vers la Freebox HD, j'ai lu sur le forum qui faut  utiliser Cyberduck !! ok mais ...
> ou trouver l'adresse du serveur que me demande Cyberduck ?
> et comment activé le serveur FTP interne à la Freebox ?
> merci



si je me m'abuse, j'ai vu un truc là dessus dans le manuel de la freebox.


----------



## psupakool (4 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous, tous ces forums sur free c'est très bien, mais je vais peut-être gagner du temps en vous posant la question directement, car j'en peux plus : c'est tout simple, j'ai un mac, une freebox, j'utilise la téléphonie, ou plutôt j'aimerais car lorsque j'appelle certaines régions, feedback total, c'est la spirale infernale, dès que je parle ma voix fait un écho qui se démultiplie et là c'est l'horreur, c'est planète interdite, on est obligés de raccrocher, à tel point que j'ai du reconnecter un second poste sur la ligne classique france télécom, horreur !!! quelqu'un a eu ce problème (j'imagine classique !) et a pu le résoudre ????
merci d'avance,
et bon dimanche sous vos applaudissements !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2007)

psupakool a dit:


> Salut à tous, tous ces forums sur free c'est très bien, mais je vais peut-être gagner du temps en vous posant la question directement, car j'en peux plus : c'est tout simple, j'ai un mac, une freebox, j'utilise la téléphonie, ou plutôt j'aimerais car lorsque j'appelle certaines régions, feedback total, c'est la spirale infernale, dès que je parle ma voix fait un écho qui se démultiplie et là c'est l'horreur, c'est planète interdite, on est obligés de raccrocher, à tel point que j'ai du reconnecter un second poste sur la ligne classique france télécom, horreur !!! quelqu'un a eu ce problème (j'imagine classique !) et a pu le résoudre ????
> merci d'avance,
> et bon dimanche sous vos applaudissements !!!



J'ai eu ce problème un moment, avant que la zone où je suis ne soit dégroupée. J'avais réussi à l'atténuer en intercalant un filtre entre le téléphone et la Freebox. Ça ne le supprimait pas complètement, mais ça rendait les conversations audibles. A noter que l'usage d'un téléphone "basique" (avec fil, et sans aucune fioriture) était aussi de nature à améliorer les choses.


----------



## xao85 (4 Mars 2007)

Bonjour! Je suis tout jeune chez free. J'avais besoin d'un op&#233;rateur qui m'&#233;vite france t&#233;l&#233;come pour &#233;tablir une ligne.(en tant qu'&#233;tudiant &#231;a fait des frais en moins! )Et j'ai remplis le formulaire d'abonnement pour qu'il m'&#233;tablisse la ligne et me donne un abonnement bien sur, ceci il y a 4jours. Mais ils ont dit que cette op&#233;ration peut prendre du temps et le truc c'est que j'aimerai savoir combien???? (si yen a qui savent???) Ils m'ont dit de renvoyer mes coordonn&#233;s bancaires(bien que je les ai remplis sur leur site...? ) que je viens de faire &#224; l'instant.... Vous comprenez c'est dur de se passer de macG! :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2007)

free n'indique jamais de d&#233;lais et selon les cas ca va de queques joiurs &#224; des semaines


----------



## MarcMame (4 Mars 2007)

psupakool a dit:


> lorsque j'appelle certaines régions, feedback total, c'est la spirale infernale, dès que je parle ma voix fait un écho qui se démultiplie et là c'est l'horreur, c'est planète interdite, on est obligés de raccrocher, à tel point que j'ai du reconnecter un second poste sur la ligne classique france télécom, horreur !!!


Si tu n'as pas rebooté ta Freebox depuis longtemps : fais le !


----------



## nicomaly (4 Mars 2007)

lillumultipass a dit:


> si je me m'abuse, j'ai vu un truc là dessus dans le manuel de la freebox.


oui, j'ai lu sur le site de fre :
"Le magnétoscope numérique permet daccéder à de nombreuses fonctionnalités :
Mediacenter avec stockage des contenus numériques de labonné
Vous pouvez très simplement transférer lensemble des contenus audiovisuels (photos ou vidéos) de vos ordinateurs sur votre espace de stockage mis à votre disposition dans la Freebox HD. La télécommande vous  permet dorganiser le stockage et le visionnage de ces contenus même avec un ordinateur éteint. La Freebox HD offre ainsi une solution complète de Mediacenter."
Ils ne dis pas comment faire ?


----------



## duracel (5 Mars 2007)

nicomaly a dit:


> oui, j'ai lu sur le site de fre :
> "Le magnétoscope numérique permet daccéder à de nombreuses fonctionnalités :
> Mediacenter avec stockage des contenus numériques de labonné
> Vous pouvez très simplement transférer lensemble des contenus audiovisuels (photos ou vidéos) de vos ordinateurs sur votre espace de stockage mis à votre disposition dans la Freebox HD. La télécommande vous  permet dorganiser le stockage et le visionnage de ces contenus même avec un ordinateur éteint. La Freebox HD offre ainsi une solution complète de Mediacenter."
> Ils ne dis pas comment faire ?




Toutes les infos sont dans le menu de la freebox.
Tu appuies sur la touche "free" de ta télécommande, tu vas dans le menu de configuration,  et dans l'onglet: FTP.
Ensuite tout y est indiquer, dont l'adresse qui est la suivante: ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr/


----------



## iBapt (5 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir,

Malgré quelques recherches, je n'ai pas réussi à savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser le Multiposte de la Freebox (v4) en passant par une Fonera ? j'imagine que oui   Mais comment faire...


----------



## nicomaly (6 Mars 2007)

duracel a dit:


> Toutes les infos sont dans le menu de la freebox.
> Tu appuies sur la touche "free" de ta télécommande, tu vas dans le menu de configuration,  et dans l'onglet: FTP.
> Ensuite tout y est indiquer, dont l'adresse qui est la suivante: ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr/



Un grand MERCI, ça marche !!


----------



## jacasse (8 Mars 2007)

pour la deuxième fois je rencontre le problème suivant:connectée en wifi,suite à un arrêt de connexion, je me trouve obligée de rebrancher la freebox en ethernet car ma connexion wifi apparament toujours activée sur la console de gestion n'est pourtant plus opérante (les diodes vertes de la v3 restent éteintes)
j'ai beau désactiver l'option wifi, modifier les paramètres et refaire une activation rien ne bouge (j'ai fait aussi hard-reboot)
si quelqu'un peut me dire ce qui se passe et ce que je peux faire merci d'avance


----------



## maousse (8 Mars 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Malgré quelques recherches, je n'ai pas réussi à savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser le Multiposte de la Freebox (v4) en passant par une Fonera ? j'imagine que oui   Mais comment faire...




```
Id	Port public	Adresse IP	Port priv	Protocol
1	1024:65535	192.168.10.10	1024-65535	udp
```

tiens, fais cette redirection de ports, ça roule comme ça, avec ton ip à la place de 192.168.10.10. C'est pas très optimisé, mais bon ça évite les embrouilles. (soit conscient que ça fait un paquet de ports redirigés vers ta machine)


----------



## iBapt (9 Mars 2007)

maousse a dit:


> ```
> Id	Port public	Adresse IP	Port priv	Protocol
> 1	1024:65535	192.168.10.10	1024-65535	udp
> ```
> ...



Je te remercie de ton aide, malheureusement je ne suis pas chez moi ce week-end, je testerait ça lundi. en tout cas, merci


----------



## xao85 (18 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, ça fait trois semaines que j'ai remplis les formulaires sur le site de free pour avoir un abonnement et toujours pas de nouvelles   Je cherche une adresse email pour les contacter mais sur leur site je ne la trouve pas... (je voudrais éviter de me servir du numéro payant surtout que pour l'instant je suis pas encore considéré comme un abonné...)


----------



## miaou (18 Mars 2007)

quelle inscription a tu faite ?  DT ,DP . avec un n° de téléphone ou pas ?
normalement t'aurais avoir une réponse tout de suite sur l'adresse  mail que tu a indiqué. avec un identifiant du style : numérodetelephone@free.fr  et un mot de passe. pour que tu puisse suivre ton inscription sur ta console
 pour les contacter
http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?showtopic=43725

te branche sur la faq , et éventuellement   à " si n'avez pas eu  de réponse...
 par ex Là
http://www.assistancefree.fr/v1/faq/?forfait=fhd&rac=122/83


voir aussi de déroulement de l'inscription 

http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?showtopic=42119


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Mars 2007)

J'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir eu de la chance moi...

Je n'ai attendu qu'une semaine avant de recevoir la freebox + freebox HD (je me suis abonn&#233; juste quand elle est sortie), et je n'ai jamais eu de probl&#232;me de connexion, tout &#224; toujours march&#233; du premier coup.


Le seul probl&#232;me que j'ai avec Free, c'est les serveur sql des espaces perso qui parfois ne r&#233;ponde pas, mais rien de g&#234;nant


----------



## xao85 (19 Mars 2007)

miaou a dit:


> quelle inscription a tu faite ? DT ,DP . avec un n° de téléphone ou pas ?
> normalement t'aurais avoir une réponse tout de suite sur l'adresse mail que tu a indiqué. avec un identifiant du style : numérodetelephone@free.fr et un mot de passe. pour que tu puisse suivre ton inscription sur ta console
> pour les contacter
> http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?showtopic=43725
> ...


 
Nan, je suis dans le cas ou je n'ai pas de numéro de tel. Et j'ai demandé qu'il m'établisse une ligne sans que j'ai à passer par france télécom(ils ont spécifié que ça pouvait prendre du temps) Ca coûte 19.90 bien moins cher des 27.50 de france télécom et 54 euros en cas de déplacement! Et le problème c'est que je n'ai aucun identifiant free pour acceder au FAQ... j'ai juste un numéro de dossier.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2007)

les faq sont librement accessibles sans log

ton identifiant free  est un numero de telephone ( m&#234;me temporaire)
associ&#233; &#224; un mot de passe 
que free t'as attribu&#233; au moment de l'&#233;tablissement du dossier
( tu as recu tout ca par email)


----------



## xao85 (19 Mars 2007)

Voilà le mail que j'ai reçu:
"Bienvenue chez Freebox,

Vous nous avez fait parvenir votre dossier de souscription à Freebox,
l'offre Haut Débit de Free, sous la référence "ici numéro de dossier" et nous vous remercions
de l'intérêt que vous nous portez.

Votre dossier ayant été validé par nos services, nous avons le plaisir de
vous confirmer que votre souscription est bien prise en compte.


Cependant compte tenu du fait que vous ne connaissez pas le numéro de la
ligne téléphonique existante, il est nécessaire de faire une étude 
complémentaire afin de réaliser l'installation. Si cette étude se revèle
négative et que nous ne puissions pas vous raccorder vous recevriez un mail
pour vous en informer.
Par ailleurs compte tenu de cette étude, le délai de mise en service de 
cet accès est plus long que celui habituellement constaté pour les 
autres offres d'accès ADSL.


Vous recevrez prochainement un email vous informant du raccordement de votre
ligne téléphonique à l'ADSL.
Ce câblage interviendra prochainement, et est nécessaire à l'activation de
votre accès Internet haut débit et aux services associés qui vous seront
proposés (Téléphonie et Télévision).


Nous vous remercions de la confiance que vous nous témoignez en ayant choisi
Free.

L'équipe Freebox

Offre soumise à conditions et accessible sous réserve éligibilité de la
ligne téléphonique. Vérifications sur http://adslcgi.free.fr/suivi/eli.html"
Voilà si yen a qui ont des idées...? Parceque ça fait 3semaines quand même...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2007)

ok donc en fait tu n'as pas encore un vrai dossier


----------



## MarcMame (19 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Voilà si yen a qui ont des idées...? Parceque ça fait 3semaines quand même...


Rien d'anormal dans ce délai, comme tu n'as pas pu fournir le numéro de tel de ta ligne, une partie de ping pong s'installe entre Free et FT, ça peut durer longtemps comme expliqué dans le mail que tu as reçu.
En dessous de 2 mois, je ne m'inquieterais pas trop à ta place...
C'est malheureusement le prix à payer pour ne pas passer par FT.


----------



## xao85 (19 Mars 2007)

2 mois.....    jespère que ma freebox arrivera plus vite!


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mars 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> 2 mois.....    jespère que ma freebox arrivera plus vite!


la freebox , certainement , l'adsl sur cette ligne c'est plus aléatoire


----------



## baiona (19 Mars 2007)

salut
et dans le cas d'un changement entre un V4 et une HD, quel sont les delai en general ??


----------



## fpoil (19 Mars 2007)

bah euh c'est variable , moi cela a mis 4 mois !


----------



## Zyrol (20 Mars 2007)

baiona a dit:


> salut
> et dans le cas d'un changement entre un V4 et une HD, quel sont les delai en general ??



et 1 mois pour moi... c'est vraiment variable...


----------



## duracel (20 Mars 2007)

baiona a dit:


> salut
> et dans le cas d'un changement entre un V4 et une HD, quel sont les delai en general ??



Cela dépend du moment où tu fais ta demande.
Free ne m'envoie qu'après paiement de la facture.
Donc si tu fais ta demande au début du mois, il faudra attendre la fin du mois avant qu'ils ne l'envoient.

Si t'as rien à payer, alors c'est plus rapide.


----------



## baiona (21 Mars 2007)

ok merci pour vos reponses 
ils pourraient faire un effort quand meme
c'est pas parce qu'on est deja abonne que ....


----------



## stephaaanie (21 Mars 2007)

baiona a dit:


> ok merci pour vos reponses
> ils pourraient faire un effort quand meme
> c'est pas parce qu'on est deja abonne que ....



Rrrrhô ça râle dans le coin on dirait , pourtant qui peut citer un autre FAI qui fait profiter à tous ses clients des dernières évolutions sans surcoût ni rien du tout?

Pourvu que vous soyez en dégroupage total, Free c'est top.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mars 2007)

baiona a dit:


> ok merci pour vos reponses
> ils pourraient faire un effort quand meme
> c'est pas parce qu'on est deja abonne que ....


Absolument



stephaaanie a dit:


> Rrrrhô ça râle dans le coin on dirait , pourtant qui peut citer un autre FAI qui fait profiter à tous ses clients des dernières évolutions sans surcoût ni rien du tout?


Et alors?

Cela n'excuse en rien une communication client pas terrible et un SAV pas des meilleurs
Et j'ai des  années d'aide 100% autour de free avec des milliers de posts à mon actif rien que là dessus  pour appuyer mon argumentation
Free c'est un très bon FAI ( un des meilleurs ),  quand tout baigne c'est le top.

En cas de souci ou dysfonctionnement c'est une autre affaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Cela n'excuse en rien une communication client pas terrible et un SAV pas des meilleurs
> Et j'ai des  années d'aide 100% autour de free avec des milliers de posts à mon actif rien que là dessus  pour appuyer mon argumentation
> Free c'est un très bon FAI ( un des meilleurs ),  quand tout baigne c'est le top.
> 
> En cas de souci ou dysfonctionnement c'est une autre affaire



Disons qu'il est regrettable qu'ils ne puissent améliorer cet aspect de leur prestation. Toutefois, il est bon de noter deux points importants :

- Ils ne font pas plus mal que leurs principaux concurrents, dans ce domaine.

- Les lacunes vont être dures à combler, puisqu'elles sont principalement positionnées à l'occasion de la survenance de phénomènes de masses. J'ai eu fréquemment affaire aux services de Free pour des problèmes particuliers (sur ma ligne ou mon compte, alors que la situation générale était bonne), ils se sont à chaque fois montrés disponibles et à la hauteur. Là ou ça pèche, c'est lorsque le problème concerne des milliers de Freenautes en même temps, mais comment faire ? Avoir des centaines de télé-opérateurs supplémentaires qui ne travailleront que quelques semaines par an, et seront désuvrés le reste de l'année ? Serons nous prêts à en assumer le coût ?

Quant on voit qu'un de leurs concurrents ne parvient pas à faire mieux malgré un prix plus de deux fois plus élevé (à prestation équivalente), et des implantations locales dans tous ou presque les arrondissements de France, je me dis qu'il est difficile de tout avoir et ne presque rien payer.


----------



## da capo (22 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> _Un exposé clair et raisonné_



Je ne peux qu'ajouter ma voix à ton propos.
+1


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Disons qu'il est regrettable qu'ils ne puissent am&#233;liorer cet aspect de leur prestation. .



Mais ils le font !
Je t'assure 
Le SAV free cuv&#233;e 2007 n'a rien a voir avec les ann&#233;es noires.
Plus de personnel , nouveaux canaux ( le "tchatt", avec h&#233;las long temps d'attente et comme pour tout contact hotline parfois des r&#233;ponses 100&#37; &#224; cot&#233

un regret , l'abandon du canal email qui marchait assez bien( remplac&#233; par ces mini messages  limit&#233;s en signes)

-
Et Free est un moment cl&#233; 
Free devra consolider sa position et faire face au risque de se voir d&#233;border par le 3 &#232; (qui  d'ailleurs , peut se transformer en #2 , passant devant Free,  si rachat d'un concurrent &#224; vendre.)

Et cela passe aussi par le SAV.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2007)

J'ai reçu ma carte wi-fi pour ma freebox V4 et je ne capte pas trop l'histoire de la clé à rentrer dans l'interface de gestion. Faut-il que je l'invente ou cliquer sur le bouton générer ? Par ailleurs quel WPA choisir dans la liste ? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai reçu ma carte wi-fi pour ma freebox V4 et je ne capte pas trop l'histoire de la clé à rentrer dans l'interface de gestion. Faut-il que je l'invente ou cliquer sur le bouton générer ? Par ailleurs quel WPA choisir dans la liste ? Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


et la recherche?
Par exemple là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=154238


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> et la recherche?
> Par exemple là
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=154238


J'ai recherché mais pas trouvé. :rose: Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Mars 2007)

Ca y est : c'est fait (j'ai choisi le WPA). Pour l'instant, ça marche. Je croise les doigts pour le prochain démarrage (j'espère que ça ne merdera pas comme avec la Livebox).


----------



## bx86 (3 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,

j'ai un petit souci. 

J'ai enregistré un film sur ma Free HD. Il y est car je peux le regarder sur ma télé. Les deux Gigas sont bien là.
Mais impossible de le voir à partir de mon Mac. La connexion en FTP sur le HD se fait bien, le dossier enregistrements est "gros" de 2 Gigas, mais rien Cyberduck affiche un petit ?
J'ai donc enregistré un film de mon ordinateur sur le free HD, avec Cyberduck. Pas de problème, je le "vois" bien de mon ordinateur. Mais quand je vais sur ma télé et la Free HD, je ne l'ai pas. Or il est bien enregistré. 

Quid ???

J'ajoute que dans le sens Mac Free HD cela a marché une première fois : enregistrement d'un film puis transfert sur le Mac et visionnage sans problème. 

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les fichiers sont présents que je ne peux les voir. 

Bonne soirée. 

Hervé


----------



## ibanezmac (3 Avril 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai un petit souci.
> 
> ...



Salut !

Sur quelle chaine l'enregistrement ? 
Car TF1 a voulu que FREE rende impossible le transfert des enregistrements faits 
sur TF1 vers le MAC.
De plus, impossible dorénavent de regarder TF1 sur l'écran de ton mac...
Sont chiants ces cons la...

Amicalement !


----------



## bx86 (3 Avril 2007)

Ah ben oui, 

c'est évidemment cela pour l'enregistrement sur le DD de la FreeHD (film de TF1). Bon donc c'est compris dans ce sens. 

Merci pour la réponse. 

Mais dans l'autre sens ?? je devrais avoir sur le DD de la FreeHD mon petit film et le voir sur le téléviseur. 

Cordialement.

Hervé


----------



## nikolo (4 Avril 2007)

mais non vous pouvez toujours enregistrer un flux de TF1 sur votre disque dur de la Freebox et l'importer sur le mac sans probleme: 

Il suffit juste d'enregistrer le flux TNT de TF1 sachant que ni TF1 nio Free ne peuvent empecher l'encodage de ce flux.

Marche nickel car test&#233; et approuv&#233; par de nombreux freenautes.


----------



## ibanezmac (4 Avril 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> mais non vous pouvez toujours enregistrer un flux de TF1 sur votre disque dur de la Freebox et l'importer sur le mac sans probleme:
> 
> Il suffit juste d'enregistrer le flux TNT de TF1 sachant que ni TF1 nio Free ne peuvent empecher l'encodage de ce flux.
> 
> Marche nickel car testé et approuvé par de nombreux freenautes.



Bien sûr...quand on a la TNT...


----------



## nikolo (4 Avril 2007)

aussi.


----------



## ibanezmac (5 Avril 2007)

Hello !
J'ai une question et mes recherches ont été infructueuses.
Si quelqu'un a un moyen efficace de transformer un fichier .ts, donc un
enrengistrement sur la FBX, vers un autre format, style .avi ou meme faire un dvd...
Merci du coup de main...
Certains documents pourraient me servir pour mon boulot...

Amicalement !


----------



## nikolo (5 Avril 2007)

t'as pas bien recherch&#233; dans le post : utilise mpegstreamclip pour cela ou ffmpegx par exemple.


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2007)

J'ai cherch&#233; aussi de faire &#231;a y'a quelques temps.
Y'a des applications sur pc pour le faire mais sur mac, j'ai pas encore trouv&#233;.

Sur PC : Vid&#233;oRedo, Divx Converter. PocketDivXEncoder

Source : http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-2380081-convertir-ts-en-avi

edit: :rose: merci nikolo :love:


----------



## lionlD (7 Avril 2007)

Salut tout le monde
Voila, la combinaison vlc-free qui permet d'avoir la tv sur son mac ne fonctionne plus. Ca marchait tres bien et puis du jour au lendemain, plus rien.
Ca dit quelque chose a quelqu'un ?
le message c'est: main error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110070'
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

salut ,
moi aussi , vlc.free ne marchait plus , alors j'ai tout mis a la poubelle et j'ai recreer  l'url dans vlc , comme au debut , et du coup ca s'est remis a marcher niquel ! ouf !

parcontre , j'ai un autre probleme depuis peu , quand je suis connect&#233; sur internet en wifi , cela a tendance en ce moment a brouiller l'image et le son de la freebox HD TV sur ma t&#233;l&#233; , c'a saute , pixelise , quelques clac dans le son !
Il suffit juste que j'eteigne le wifi de mon macbook pour retrouver une image et un son niquel sur ma t&#233;l&#233; !
quelqu'un aurait-il une id&#233;e ?

merci


----------



## lionlD (7 Avril 2007)

sangheeta a dit:


> salut ,
> moi aussi , vlc.free ne marchait plus , alors j'ai tout mis a la poubelle et j'ai recreer  l'url dans vlc , comme au debut , et du coup ca s'est remis a marcher niquel ! ouf !
> 
> parcontre , j'ai un autre probleme depuis peu , quand je suis connecté sur internet en wifi , cela a tendance en ce moment a brouiller l'image et le son de la freebox HD TV sur ma télé , c'a saute , pixelise , quelques clac dans le son !
> ...




Qu'est ce que tu appelles recreer l'URL, parce que j'ai deja mis VLC a la poubelle et reinstall. Mais aucun changement


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

c-a-d que j'ai mis a la poubelle l'ancienne liste de lecture free tv 
j'ai reouvert vlc et ouvert le flux free tv (comme indiqu&#233; sur la page de free ) puis sauvegard&#233; la liste de lecture
en gros j'ai tout recommenc&#233; depuis le debut .
je ne comprends pas pourquoi maintenant ca marche , puisque finalement c'est la meme chose ! peut-etre un bug de vlc sur lancienne liste de lecture .


----------



## lionlD (7 Avril 2007)

veut pas marcher


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

lionlD a dit:


> veut pas marcher



est-ce que tu as effectué un ping avant ?


----------



## lionlD (7 Avril 2007)

oui et aucun pb. Ca peut pas venir d'autorisation internet ou autre?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2007)

lionlD a dit:


> oui et aucun pb. Ca peut pas venir d'autorisation internet ou autre?



la , je ne peux pas t'aider d'avantage.:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2007)

Tiens, puisqu'on parle du "multiposte", il m'arrive une chose curieuse, lorsque ma commune a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;group&#233;e, j'ai pu avoir sans probl&#232;mes certaines cha&#238;nes, comme "Action", "Cin&#233;-Polar" ou "Cin&#233;-FX" (canaux 110, 111 et 112 de la FreeBox") ou "Toute l'histoire" (C92) ou "Histoire" (C93), mais depuis, je ne les ai plus qu'&#224; certaines heures, &#224; d'autres, impossible de m'y connecter. C'est tr&#232;s variable, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, les difficult&#233;s surviennent le soir, mais pas toujours. Par contre, &#224; ce m&#234;me moment, d'autres cha&#238;nes restent elles accessibles.

Y a-t-il une explication, voire un rem&#232;de &#224; cette situation ? C'est g&#233;n&#233;ral, ou c'est moi qui ait un probl&#232;me ?

Ah, pour me connecter, j'utilise MacFreeTV (v 0.8.3), mais si je me connecte directement, le probl&#232;me est identique.


----------



## lionlD (11 Avril 2007)

hello
quelqu'un aurait il une idee aujourd'hui a mon probleme vlc-free?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2007)

lionlD a dit:


> hello
> quelqu'un aurait il une idee aujourd'hui a mon probleme vlc-free?
> Merci



T'as essayé, le soft dans mon lien, juste au dessus ?


----------



## lionlD (11 Avril 2007)

oui merci mais toujours rien.
En fait j'aimerai comprendre ce que traduit l'erreur...


----------



## da capo (11 Avril 2007)

l'id du stream correspond &#224; celle d'une radio.
A la derni&#232;re de la liste si je ne me trompe pas.

Dans la console, remonte plus haut : l'erreur sera explicit&#233; du genre : not enough bandwidth


----------



## pirof (11 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Free.



Bonsoir,

Je n'arrive pas à regarder la tv sur mon imac, même en suivant à la lettre la marche à suivre sur le site de free (installation vlc...)
Quelqu'un aurait-il une astuce ?


----------



## lionlD (14 Avril 2007)

Effectivement il y a comme message d'erreur "Bandwidth"...ce qui signifie?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2007)

lionlD a dit:


> Effectivement il y a comme message d'erreur "Bandwidth"...ce qui signifie?



Bande passante (le débit, quoi !)


----------



## lionlD (14 Avril 2007)

ok merci.
Donc en fait mon probleme que j'essaye de resoudre depuis des plombes, c'est une histoire de debit?
Comment mon debit a-t-il pu changer (camarchait avant) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2007)

lionlD a dit:


> ok merci.
> Donc en fait mon probleme que j'essaye de resoudre depuis des plombes, c'est une histoire de debit?
> Comment mon debit a-t-il pu changer (camarchait avant) ?



Lorsque j'ai eu l'ADSL (j'&#233;tais alors en zone non d&#233;group&#233;e), j'avais un d&#233;bit qui me paraissait satisfaisant, (de 3Mb/s &#224; 3,5 Mb/s). Un jour (pr&#232;s de deux ans apr&#232;s quand m&#234;me), sans qu'il n'y ait rien de sp&#233;cial, ma bande passante &#224; chut&#233; drastiquement (entre 40 et 800 Kb/s, lorsque ma Freebox parvenait &#224; se synchroniser). Lorsqu'au bout de quelques temps, j'ai fait venir le technicien FT, il &#224; &#244;t&#233; du bo&#238;tier sous scell&#233;s dans le garage un condensateur (ma maison est pourtant r&#233;cente, de fin 97). Apr&#232;s &#231;a, mon d&#233;bit s'est &#233;tabli autour de 6 ou 6,5 Mb/s, et est rest&#233; &#224; ce niveau jusqu'au d&#233;groupage de ma zone en f&#233;vrier dernier, o&#249; il a encore gagn&#233; 2 Mb/s environ.


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2007)

lionlD a dit:


> ok merci.
> Donc en fait mon probleme que j'essaye de resoudre depuis des plombes, c'est une histoire de debit?
> Comment mon debit a-t-il pu changer (camarchait avant) ?



Peux-tu s'il te plait aller sur ta console Free pour faire une copie écran des informations techniques ?
Masque les n° de téléphone, l'adresse IP par principe.

On va jeter un oeil et essayer de te conseiller.

A plus


----------



## lionlD (15 Avril 2007)

Bonjour et merci pour vos reponses.
 voila le caracteristques techniques de ma ligne:
Informations Techniques facultatives réservées                                à un public averti !







Ligne téléphonique 
                              Raccordée actuellement en offre  *Freebox dégroupé* 

                              NRA (                                *1*)                                : *NOR75*
                              Longueur : *2704* mètres
                              Affaiblissement (*2*)                                : *40* dB

 Votre adresse IP/masque
Passerelle _(gateway)_


Votre numéro de téléphone Freebox est le 

Votre ligne permet de bénéficier des services de Télévision de la Freebox

Votre ligne est raccordée à un DSLAM compatible ADSL2+ 







*DSLAM nor75-17  ligne 1  / 1  /  8 * 	(*3*) 	 Uncompatible line conditions 0  Unselectable operation mode 0  Spurious atu detected 0  No lock possible 0  Forced silence 0  Protocol error 0  Timeout 0  Attainable bitrate 896  kb/s (up)  3584  kb/s (down) Capacity occupation 0  (up) 0  (down) Chan data Interleave 3520  (far) 896  (near) Chan data Fast Path 0  (far) 0  (near) Attenuation 25  dB (up) 48  dB (down) Noise margin 7  dB (up) 6  dB (down) Output power 11  (up) 18  (down)       Interleave   Fec 10802373  (far) 46096  (near)   Hec 6482  (far) 4568  (near)   Crc 6788  (far) 180  (near)   Rx cells 183664454    Tx cells 135478568        Fast Path   Fec 10802373  (far) 46096  (near)   Hec 6482  (far) 4568  (near)   Crc 6788  (far) 180  (near)   Rx cells 183664454    Tx cells 135478568  Interleaved profile required for G-DMT lite 0  Requested bitrate too high for G-DMT lite 0  

                              Informations mises à jour quotidiennement entre                                5h et 8h du matin. 








Desole j'arrive pas a le mettre correctement


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2007)

ta ligne est distante du dslam. ton attenuation est forte&#8230; ton d&#233;bit est faible au regard de ce que peut requ&#233;rir la tv et le multiposte.

Peux-tu dire quel r&#233;glage est choisi pour le ping (fastpath) ?
en bas &#224; droite dans la console.


----------



## lionlD (15 Avril 2007)

j' ai regarde juste avant et visiblement c'etait en "patate".
je viens de le passe en serenite mais ca ne sera effectif que demain normalement.


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2007)

Je ne crois pas que le mode s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233; soit un bon choix. Il convient plut&#244;t &#224; des lignes aux caract&#233;ristiques bonnes et tr&#232;s bonnes.

Le conseil que je te ferais est d'essayer le mode FastPath.

Il a &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233; il y a quelques mois et permet &#224; des lignes "limites" comme la tienne (et la mienne) de voir leurs caract&#233;ristiques boost&#233;es.

Mais comme rien n'est sur en mati&#232;re d'informatique et encore moins en mati&#232;re d'adsl, il faut essayer, comparer puis choisir.


----------



## lionlD (15 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour tes conseils.
J'essaye et je te tiens au courant de l'evolution.


----------



## Zyrol (15 Avril 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que le mode sérénité soit un bon choix. Il convient plutôt à des lignes aux caractéristiques bonnes et très bonnes.
> 
> Le conseil que je te ferais est d'essayer le mode FastPath.
> 
> ...



je n'avais pas accès à la TV. J'ai essayé tous les modes, et finalement le seul qui me permet d'avoir la TV c'est le "Patate".


----------



## lionlD (16 Avril 2007)

je reviens vers vous pour vous tenir au courant de l'evolution...RIEN
Aucun changement.
Je vais prendre mon mal en patience jusqu'a la freebox HD.

Merci encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

Tiens, depuis (apparemment) hier soir, je ne re&#231;ois plus qu'une seule chaine sur le multiposte : NRJ 12  en 5.1. Pour toutes les autres (enfin, la vingtaine que j'ai essay&#233;, et que je recevais parfaitement jusqu'ici), j'ai ce message d'erreur :




Je suis le seul ? Il y a un rem&#232;de connu &#224; la situation ?


----------



## bx86 (17 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 
j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que Pascal 77. Sur la TV, il y a les cha&#238;nes lisibles sans abonnement, et sur l'ordi pas Antenne 2, ni TMC, ni d'autres. Je peux avoir la 3, W9 et RTL me semble-t-il. Mais j'ai le plus souvent le m&#234;me message d'erreur que Pasacal ou bien celui-ci : 

livedotcom: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress

access_realrtsp: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:554
main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=613'
macosx: Error: Unable to open 'rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=613'
livedotcom: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress

main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=613'

J'ai tout remis en ordre, r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; VLC, essay&#233; avec MacFree Tv etc. rien n'y change. 
Je suis sur V5 depuis un mois sans gros probl&#232;me sauf des "freezes" sur dans certains cas. 
Je suis sur Bordeaux.

Mac Book G4 1,67 Mz, 2 Go de RAM. 

Herv&#233;


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> Je peux avoir la 3, W9 et RTL me semble-t-il.



Ben moi, j'ai m&#234;me plus ces trois l&#224; (c'est en essayant de regarder les Simsons sur W9 hier soir que je m'en suis aper&#231;u). Aujourd'hui, rien de chang&#233;. Par ailleurs, ma Freebox est une v4, et j'ai not&#233; depuis hier deux pertes de synchronisation de quelques secondes. Ma bande passante s'&#233;tablit habituellement autour de 8,5 Mb/s &#224; presque 2700 m du DSLAM. Je suis en mode "fastpath".

Curieusement, je re&#231;ois NRJ 12 en 5.1, mais pas NRJ 12 en st&#233;r&#233;o ???


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2007)

C'est clairement un probl&#232;me de d&#233;bit. Certaines chaines requi&#232;rent plus de bande passante que d'autres (Arte est le top, c'est p&#233;nible d'ailleurs).

A part, inspecter les prises t&#233;l&#233;phoniques pour en &#233;liminer les condensateurs &#233;ventuels, essayer sagement les diff&#233;rents mode de ping pour optimiser le d&#233;bit, voir prier l'un des quelques dizaines de dieux actuels (pourquoi pas tous tant qu'on y est ? on d'oit pouvoir faire un workflow avec Automator)

A part &#231;a, la meilleure des solutions reste le d&#233;m&#233;nagement &#224; moins de 1500 m d'un dslam d&#233;group&#233; 

Ce sont des choses qui se r&#233;fl&#233;chissent : est-ce que je choisis la t&#233;l&#233; ou ma maison ?
Mais, j'ai choisi


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

starmac a dit:


> C'est clairement un probl&#232;me de d&#233;bit. Certaines chaines requi&#232;rent plus de bande passante que d'autres (Arte est le top, c'est p&#233;nible d'ailleurs).
> 
> A part, inspecter les prises t&#233;l&#233;phoniques pour en &#233;liminer les condensateurs &#233;ventuels, essayer sagement les diff&#233;rents mode de ping pour optimiser le d&#233;bit, voir prier l'un des quelques dizaines de dieux actuels (pourquoi pas tous tant qu'on y est ? on d'oit pouvoir faire un workflow avec Automator)
> 
> ...



Depuis qu'ils ont d&#233;group&#233; ma zone, je regarde tous les soirs, avec ma fille, les Simsons sur W9 pendant que ma femme regarde le JT sur TF1 &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, en bas. &#199;a n'est que depuis hier soir que je n'ai plus qu'NRJ 12, et de plus, en 5.1, cette cha&#238;ne prend plus de bande passante qu'en st&#233;r&#233;o, or, je la re&#231;ois bien en 5.1 et pas en st&#233;r&#233;o, donc ton explication ne tient pas, d'ailleurs, ma bande passante est meilleure que celle de quelques unes de mes connaissances qui re&#231;oivent ces cha&#238;nes normalement. D'ailleurs, le message d'erreur fait bien penser &#224; un probl&#232;me de connexion, pas de bande passante.

Par ailleurs, le condensateur (qui n'&#233;tait pas dans la prise, mais dans le bo&#238;tier sous scell&#233;s, dans le garage) &#224; d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; retir&#233;. J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a repousse pas, ces machins l&#224; !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2007)

starmac a dit:


> A part ça, la meilleure des solutions reste le déménagement à moins de 1500 m d'un dslam dégroupé


A une époque on avait vu des "caracteristiques de ligne" assez rigolottes : l'abonné était , selon les caracteristiques, _en "theorie"_ dans le dslam ou en sous sol   (  distance : 0 ou -100m , -300m etc    bug evidemment)


----------



## bx86 (17 Avril 2007)

J'ai éteint et rallumé la freebox et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 
Comme quoi des fois, mieux vaut commencer pas le début. 

Amitiés. 

Hervé


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2007)

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai rien fait, et tout semble rentr&#233; dans l'ordre ce soir ???


----------



## bx86 (17 Avril 2007)

La qualité est loin d'être au rendez-vous. Sur l'ordinateur et sur la télé (du coup, je suis revenu à la télé "normale"). 

Images hachées, ou s'arrêtant pendant plusieurs secondes, son disparaissant, VLC qui quitte intempestivement sur le Mac, et donc impossibilité d'enregistrer quoique ce soit. Je trouve que c'était un peu mieux il y a un quelques semaines. 

Faut-il faire un réglage qui puisse améliorer tout ceci ??

Hervé

P.S. Voici ce que j'avais noté ce matin comme chiffres sur la console

Débit ATM 12653 en down et 945 en up
Atténuation 28,5 et 13,8
Marge de B 7,3 et 7
FEC 93009
CRC 559
et HEC 19

pour moi c'est évidemment du chinois.


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2007)

Le multiposte, &#231;a ne marchait plus non plus chez moi, &#231;a remarche 

Ca va &#231;a vient


----------



## da capo (17 Avril 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> D&#233;bit ATM 12653 en down et 945 en up
> Att&#233;nuation 28,5 et 13,8
> Marge de B 7,3 et 7
> FEC 93009
> ...



Un d&#233;bit pareil devrait te permettre un acc&#232;s ais&#233; &#224; la tv et au multiposte.

D&#233;branche et rebranche 5 fois ta freebox pour forcer la mise &#224; jour du logiciel interne.

Si tu as des r&#233;glages (routeur etc) n'oublie pas de les r&#233;activer depuis la console.


----------



## bx86 (18 Avril 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Un débit pareil devrait te permettre un accès aisé à la tv et au multiposte.
> 
> Débranche et rebranche 5 fois ta freebox pour forcer la mise à jour du logiciel interne.
> 
> Si tu as des réglages (routeur etc) n'oublie pas de les réactiver depuis la console.



Merci, 

on va essayer ça. 
Une question débile : la freebox, c'est l'engin avec l'heure ?? (boîtier ADSL), l'autre étant le boîtier HD. 
C'est que moi, c'est comme si je passais de Cro-Magnon à la conquête spatiale en un mois !!

Hervé.


----------



## fpoil (18 Avril 2007)

oui exactement


----------



## fredintosh (18 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai remarqué depuis hier (mais peut-être est-ce plus ancien) que je ne reçois plus certaines chaînes via le multiposte et VLC.
Pour TF1, je sais, c'est normal, mais là, c'est notamment France 2 qui ne se "déclenche" pas. En revanche, France 3 marche. :mouais: 

Mais il n'y a pas que France 2, j'ai pas tout essayé mais I-Télé, France 5, Arte ne marchent pas non plus. :hein: 

TV5 marche, ainsi que M6 (quelle chance :rateau: ) et W9...

Comprends pas.  

Suis-je le seul ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, depuis (apparemment) hier soir, je ne re&#231;ois plus qu'une seule chaine sur le multiposte : NRJ 12  en 5.1. Pour toutes les autres (enfin, la vingtaine que j'ai essay&#233;, et que je recevais parfaitement jusqu'ici), j'ai ce message d'erreur :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bx86 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que Pascal 77. Sur la TV, il y a les cha&#238;nes lisibles sans abonnement, et sur l'ordi pas Antenne 2, ni TMC, ni d'autres. Je peux avoir la 3, W9 et RTL me semble-t-il. Mais j'ai le plus souvent le m&#234;me message d'erreur que Pasacal ou bien celui-ci :
> 
> livedotcom: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress
> ...





teo a dit:


> Le multiposte, &#231;a ne marchait plus non plus chez moi, &#231;a remarche
> 
> Ca va &#231;a vient





fredintosh a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai remarqu&#233; depuis hier (mais peut-&#234;tre est-ce plus ancien) que je ne re&#231;ois plus certaines cha&#238;nes via le multiposte et VLC.
> Pour TF1, je sais, c'est normal, mais l&#224;, c'est notamment France 2 qui ne se "d&#233;clenche" pas. En revanche, France 3 marche. :mouais:
> ...



Question r&#233;currente. Apparemment pas !


----------



## fredintosh (19 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Question r&#233;currente. Apparemment pas !



Oups, d&#233;sol&#233;, mais je me voyais mal relire les 47 pages de ce fil... :rose: Mais j'aurais d&#251; au moins regarder la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente... :rateau: Pardon.

Merci en tous cas pour l'info.
Mais je vais poser la question autrement :

y a-t-il des gens chez qui &#231;a marche actuellement ? 

*EDIT : probl&#232;me r&#233;solu, comme quoi, &#231;a a du bon de lire les pages pr&#233;c&#233;dentes.  
J'ai red&#233;marr&#233; la freebox et tout est redevenu normal. 
C'est un bon r&#233;flexe &#224; avoir, &#231;a, le red&#233;marrage (mais comme on est sur Mac, on n'a pas ce genre de r&#233;flexe  ).*


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'ai redémarré la freebox et tout est redevenu normal.



Il me semble utile de rappeler qu'un redémarrage périodique de la Freebox (disons toutes les 4 à 5 semaines) ne peut pas faire de mal, même en l'absence apparente de problèmes.

Cela dit, les récents (courants ?) problèmes du multiposte s'étant solutionnés chez moi sans aucune intervention de ma part (alors que pendant, deux redémarrages de la Freebox n'avaient rien arrangés), j'aurais plutôt tendance à leur attribuer une cause externe.


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il me semble utile de rappeler qu'un redémarrage périodique de la Freebox (disons toutes les 4 à 5 semaines) ne peut pas faire de mal, même en l'absence apparente de problèmes.
> ()



En te relisant, je me rend compte que mes problèmes de multiposte ont effectivement été -apparemment du moins- résolus après que j'ai eu besoin de débrancher la Freebox pour des raisons de rangement / nettoyage. J'avais pas fait le rapprochement, mais cela peut venir de là


----------



## fredintosh (19 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> En te relisant, je me rend compte que mes problèmes de multiposte ont effectivement été -apparemment du moins- résolus après que j'ai eu besoin de débrancher la Freebox pour des raisons de rangement / nettoyage. J'avais pas fait le rapprochement, mais cela peut venir de là



Chez moi, c'est indubitable. (pas de jeu de mot, hein, Pascal !  )

J'ai testé cela très scientifiquement :  

Test avant le redémarrage : le multiposte déconne.  
Test juste après le redémarrage : le multiposte fonctionne. 



Si quelqu'un arrive à me convaincre que c'est un coup du hasard, je cours m'acheter un billet d'euromillions.


----------



## jyd04 (20 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu ne serais pas en IP-ADSL par hasard (c'est à dire en zone "non dégroupée"), parce que si c'est le cas, tu peux oublier le p2p avec Free. Ils ont mis un filtre qui bride les accès à ce type de réseau, ça leur coûte trop cher (ça occupait jusquà 80% de la bande passante utilisée la nuit, et eux, ils paient FT au Mo). Il faut s'attendre à ce que tôt ou tard, Free n'offre plus d'accès en IP-ADSL, ils n'accepteront sans doute plus que des clients en zone dégroupée, quitte à accélérer le dégroupage.
> 
> 
> 
> As tu essayé de supprimer via le webmail le courrier le plus ancien ? il arrive parfois qu'un courrier bloque l'accès en download au serveur POP.



Bonsoir à tous,

j'expérience en ce moment le même problème que *wam* (page 14 du thread) et pourtant je suis en zone dégroupée total.
J'utilise Azureus qui a toujours très bien fonctionné jusqu'à récemment ou je n'arrive plus à télécharger quoique ce soit. 

Voici ce que j'ai fais:
1) j'ai fixé mon adresse DHCP en 192.168.0.11
2) je suis allé sur mon interface de gestion Free et j'ai fais les réglages suivants:
IP Free box: *192.168.0.1*
DHCP: *Activé*
Début DHCP: *192.168.0.10*
Fin DHCP: *192.168.0.50*
IP DMZ *192.168.0.0*
IP du freeplayer: *192.168.0.11*
Réponse au ping (Non)
Proxy WOL (Non)
Redirection des ports: 
*50000 UDP 192.168.0.11 50000
50000 TCP 192.168.0.11 50000*

et à la fin Baux DHCP permanents:
*192.168.0.11   00.xx:xx:xx:xx:xx* (l'adresse MAC de mon airport)

3) je vais sur azuereus>preferences et je mets 
incoming TCP  listen port 50000
              UDP listen port 50000

Et ça ne marche pas  

Par ailleurs lorsque je teste le port 50000 via le test NAT/Firewall dans Azureus, j'obtiens le message d'erreur:

Test du port 50000 ... 
Erreur NAT - Connection attempt to _(mon adresse IP)_:50000 aborted: timed out after 20sec.

Je précise aussi que j'ai choisi le port 50000 car il appartient à l'intervalle 4915265534, qui est recommandé par azureus sur leur site. J'ai d'ailleurs aussi essayé avec d'autres ports sans résultat.

Est-ce que qqn pourrait m'aider?

Merci par avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2007)

Euuuh ... Ce fameux port 50000, tu l'as ouvert dans le Firewall Mac OS  sur ton Mac ?


----------



## jyd04 (21 Avril 2007)

Non :rateau: . En fait je vais regarder ça...
On peut paramétrer le firewall dans les Préférences Systèmes?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2007)

Oui, dans "partage" onglet firewall !


----------



## MamaCass (23 Avril 2007)

Ouais ben moi, suis un peu enerv&#233;e, parce que j'avais programm&#233; l'enregistrement de "Les pirates de la Silicone Valley" vendredi soir, et paf, le boitier HD qui a plant&#233;, pas de film...suis triste, je vais aller voir le programme pour voir si il y a une rediffusion, j'esp&#232;re :rose:


----------



## jyd04 (23 Avril 2007)

Est-ce que le nom du port importe?
J'ai le choix entre Admin Webstar, CVS, Gnutella/limewire, etc... Autre

Et si je choisis Autre, que dois-je mettre dans description?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2007)

Le nom du port a pour seul objet de te rappeler &#224; quoi tu l'utilise.


----------



## jyd04 (23 Avril 2007)

Effectivement. merci.

Maintenant, lorsque j'ouvre le port 50 000 sur mon firewall, le test NAT/firewall dans azureus me renvoie un message de succ&#232;s!

Par contre d&#233;s que j'active le routeur Free (i.e la page dans mon interface de gestion Free), alors j'ai un message d'erreur en faisant le m&#234;me test dans Azureus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2007)

jyd04 a dit:


> Par contre dés que j'active le routeur Free (i.e la page dans mon interface de gestion Free), alors j'ai un message d'erreur en faisant le même test dans Azureus...



Il semble bien que le pear to pear (en général, et pas qu'Azureus) s'accommode assez mal du mode routeur de la Freebox. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à proposer.


----------



## jyd04 (24 Avril 2007)

Merci quand même. Je vais voir comment je peux faire. Peut-être investir dans un routeur Netgear...


----------



## MarcMame (24 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il semble bien que le pear to pear...


Le poire &#224; poire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2007)

MarcMame a dit:


> Le poire &#224; poire ?



L'orthographe normale est peer to peer (pair &#224; pair, au sens d'&#233;gal &#224; &#233;gal, et non de paire &#224; paire comme l'id&#233;e en semble r&#233;pandue), mais pear to pear est, pour une raison qui m'&#233;chappe, au moins aussi souvent employ&#233;, sinon (&#224; mon avis) plus. Cela dit, avec la loi DADVSI, &#231;a risque de prendre du sens pour ceux qui vont se faire choper


----------



## dakar (25 Avril 2007)

bonjour, j'aurais besoin d'aide et si possible, maintenant, ce serait vraiment  sympa....
Problème : une Free box dernière génération. la mettre en WI-FI (c'est fait sur l'interface de gestion).  mettre une clé wifi sur l'e-mac (tiger 10.4.8) c'est fait. MAIS : pas moyen  de les faire marcher ensemble en WIFI ; la connexion se fait pourtant bien quand la freebox est branchée directement sur le Mac,  mais pas moyen de me connecter en wi-fi. J'ai essayé avec Wep et WMA : "ce n'est pas  encore reconnu "par la clé ,me dit-on....!!
J'ai vu plus haut sur le forum qu'il faut mettre $ devant les caractères de la clé, je vais essayer cet après midi  (j'essaie d'installer ça sur l'e-mac chez ma soeur).
J'ai fait toute la configuration necessaire,( et même expliquée un peu plus haut sur le forum).
A part ce truc de $ devant les caractères, y a-t-il quelque chose d'autre à faire ? j'essaierais volontiers...
Merci..


----------



## MamaCass (25 Avril 2007)

Parfois, il faut attendre un peu pour l'activation du wifi soit r&#233;elle


----------



## nikolo (25 Avril 2007)

une fois que tu as activ&#233; la wifi sur ta console de gestion free n'oublie pas de redemarrer ta freebox pour valider le changement.


----------



## miaou (25 Avril 2007)

bizarre ton truc. normalement il n'y a aucun problème 
de la console /avtivation wi-fi
tu coche la case " activation"
tu choisit le canal ou tu coche " canal automatique "
tu choisis  ton pseudo
le clé :  ( WPA C'est la mieux )
ton code ; normal ( n'importe quoi chiffres et lettres maj ou min )
envoyer
et reboot de la freebox
et ça marche
de n'importe quel ordi avec WI-FI. le nom de ton réseau ( pseudo ) doit apparaitre
ça coince où ?


----------



## dakar (25 Avril 2007)

mais ça marche très bien, avec juste la freebox connectée sur l'e-mac !  Comme cela, je n'ai aucun problème de connexion.
c'est juste quand je veux créer le réseau wifi entre la freebox et la clé  wifii nsérée dans le port de l'e-mac, que ça coince et que je ne peux pas me connecter par wifi. Sur la clé USB WIFI, j'ai mis le dernier driver, et c'est pareil. je selectionne : freephonie, il y a tous les renseignements indiqués à coté,  canal, cryptage, etc..(et même WPA !) et quand je clique sur "connect", on m'affiche que "le WPA n'est pas encore supporté". J'ai donc essayé en choisissant WEP , c'est pareil, et même la clé ne connait pas le WEP , elle affiche toujours WPA...tout en me disant qu'elle ne peut pas se connecter vu que le  WPA n'est pas supporté....
donc on va essayer le truc de la lettre avant le mot, et on verra.
je ne suis pas seul à avoir ce problème, plus haut j'ai vu d'autres avoir le même avec une clé..


----------



## sector (25 Avril 2007)

Je ne sais pas si le problème a déjà été évoqué dans les 47 pages qui précèdent, mais mon souci est le suivant...

Je suis passé de la FreeBox 4 à la 5 et depuis mon Macmini (ox10.4.9) ne reconnait plus le réseau wifi automatiquement au démarrage du Mac. J'ai bien vérifier dans les préfs system qu'il soit automatiquement reconnu, le réseau airport est le premier de la liste dans les réseaux activés, mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un aurait-il eu déjà ce problème?

Merci.


----------



## nikolo (25 Avril 2007)

passez en canal auto pour voir si cela change la donne car il suffit que l'on soit dans un environnement tres wifi pour que le canal de la freebox soitr  deja occup&#233;.

En auto la freebox choisiera elle meme le meilleur canal.


sinon, votre airport capte t il d'autres reseau autour de chez vous?


----------



## miaou (25 Avril 2007)

dakar a dit:


> mais &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien, avec juste la freebox connect&#233;e sur l'e-mac !  Comme cela, je n'ai aucun probl&#232;me de connexion.
> c'est juste quand je veux cr&#233;er le r&#233;seau wifi entre la freebox et la cl&#233;  wifii ns&#233;r&#233;e dans le port de l'e-mac, que &#231;a coince



c'est peut &#234;tre la cl&#233; WIFI qui a un probl&#232;me alors ?  un id&#233;e comme &#231;a   
tu peux pas essayer avec un mac ( ou pc) vraiment WIFI , muni d'une carte ,  pour voir ce que &#231;a  donne ? ( celui d'un copain, d'un voisin )


----------



## dakar (25 Avril 2007)

ouais, c'est la clé wifi   qui a un problème, c'est sûr, vu que je viens de découvrir au moins 3 posts concernant cette même clé wifi CometLabs  : à NE PAS ACHETER ! c'est chez un revendeur Mac que je l'avais trouvée...et leur technicien n'y comprend rien. 
Donc, je vais prendre  chez Macway celle indiquée par un Macuser qui dit l'avoir utitlisée sans problème : la D-Link Airplus G DWL-G122 .
sinon je devrai laisser un grand câble passer à travers l'entrée pour relier la prise téléphonique où est branchée la freebox, et le Mac...
Ou je prendrai deux boitiers CPL : j'aimerais connaitre l'avis de ceux qui s'en servent déjà : est-ce vraiment utile et praticable ???
merci de vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2007)

Illiad a annoncé via communiqué un service *FAX via la freebox*

Il ne s'agit pas du fax par email ( partenariat efax qui existe déjà)

mais d'envoi et réception FAX via un 2 è numero freebox dédié uniquement au Fax
Ce numero 100% fax sera une déclinaison de votre numero de télephone freebox actuel

Le tarif
émission
Tarif de communication ligne freebox selon la destination 
( donc sur certaines destinations c'est gratosse)

réception
fax entrant: pas encore clair ( à priori appel vers 09)

-
ce sera gérable via l'interface de compte
Pour l'instant rien
comme d'hab l'annonce officielle arrive avant la mise à dispo réelle

 le pdf annonce officielle du fax via freebox

-----
Attention 
comme d'hab
 nouveau service=> signer les CGV new style


----------



## xao85 (25 Avril 2007)

Toujours pas de news de free pour ceux qui se souviennent de mon histoire!


----------



## nikolo (25 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Illiad a annoncé via communiqué un service *FAX via la freebox*
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas du fax par email ( partenariat efax qui existe déjà)
> 
> ...




et tu reçois un mail de confirmation d'envoi et la réception se fait dans ta boite mail free.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Avril 2007)

Mouais bon 
je suis un vieux renard

je me m&#233;fie des annonces Free

attendons de voir comme ca marche vraiment
( au fait c'est du pdf )


----------



## sector (25 Avril 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> passez en canal auto pour voir si cela change la donne car il suffit que l'on soit dans un environnement tres wifi pour que le canal de la freebox soitr  deja occupé.
> 
> En auto la freebox choisiera elle meme le meilleur canal.
> 
> ...



La Freebox est bien en mode Auto, je capte bien des réseaux wifi autre que le mien.
Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je n'ai jamais eu ce broblème avec la version 4 de la FreeBox.


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2007)

sector a dit:


> La Freebox est bien en mode Auto, je capte bien des réseaux wifi autre que le mien.
> Ce qui est bizarre c'est que je n'ai jamais eu ce broblème avec la version 4 de la FreeBox.



J'ai aussi ce problème, à chaque Mise à jour de Sécurité, avec la v5, avec mon Titanium: dès que je passais en mode veille, je devais redémarrer pour de nouveau voir le réseau.
Avec la dernière en date, j'ai fait une réparation des autorisations, un hard reboot ce qui réglait ce problème à chaque fois et là rien 
Je ne veux pas jeter la pierre à Apple immédiatement, mais je trouve que leur MàJ de sécurité posent souvent problème et ce serait intelligent de donner des infos sur la manière de faire à chaque fois et de résoudre les éventuels problèmes connus.
Actuellement, je vois mes voisins, j'arrive à me connecter en Ethernet sans problème mais il ne reconnait plus mon Réseau perso (WPA).

Comme en plus le Mac Mini refuse de démarrer depuis ce matin, je suis un peu énervé côté matériel


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2007)

teo a dit:


> Je ne veux pas jeter la pierre à Apple immédiatement, mais je trouve que leur MàJ de sécurité posent souvent problème et ce serait intelligent de donner des infos sur la manière de faire à chaque fois et de résoudre les éventuels problèmes connus.


assez d'accord
mais concernant la derniere 
va voir source de tuyaux là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4248079&postcount=23


----------



## dakar (27 Avril 2007)

salut,  finalement j'ai laissé tomber cette fichue clé CometLabs qui ne m'a pas permis de  mettre en  réseau wifi  l'eMac avec la freebox dernier modèle (motif : pas moyen de créer un WEP, pas reconnu par la clé, ni un WPA ).
J'ai donc dans l'idée de passer par Airport pour créer un réseau wifi direct  e-Mac-freebox, (j'ai vu que c'est possible,  sur le CD de Free il y a des indications pour le faire avec OS.X et probablement ce sera plus facile!)  et comme je n'ai jamais utilisé jusqu'ici Airport, juste deux  questions (bêtes par ignorance) avant de me lancer :
-faut-il bien d'abord configurer Air port sur l'eMac, et avec quoi : l'Assistant réglage AirPort, ou l'utiitaire Admin AirPort ? sinon,  je ne pourrais pas créer un réseau, non  ? Je ne comprends pas bien la différence d'usage entre ces 2 utilitaires..

-Si j'ai bien compris les explications de Free, pour créer un réseau wifi avec un Mac, on n'a pas besoin d'une borne AirPort, car on n'en  parle pas = donc  c'est bien la freebox qui fait office de borne ?

Quelques pages plus haut j'ai vu que Althaeas31 n'y était pas arrivé, et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à sa demande d'aide..qui aurait pu m'éclairer aussi.
Quelqu'un a t-t-il pu déjà faire cela ? à quoi veiller pour y arriver ?

 Autre chose : j'ai vu parler de "débit de bande passante" : où peut-on trouver la sienne pour la connaitre ?  
merci ...


----------



## miaou (27 Avril 2007)

dans ton interface de gestion ,dans "  Caractéristiques techniques de ma ligne " tu as tout 

 et pour la mesure du  débit  : "  Estimer le débit de ma connexion Internet "

des explications très utiles pour bien comprendre les caractéristiques :
http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?showtopic=19153
et pour le débit tu a aussi ( encore plus fiable )
http://test-debit.free.fr/
télécharger le plus gros   image.iso  mais pas la peine d'attendre le téléchargement complet mais 30' ou 1 minute , que ça se stabilise


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> assez d'accord
> mais concernant la derniere
> va voir source de tuyaux là
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4248079&postcount=23



Seule solution après bien des essais, mise à jour etc. sur mes deux postes: _Clean Install_. Mon coloc a le même problème  

Je sature


----------



## dakar (27 Avril 2007)

merci, Miaou, pour le renseignement, je vais aller m'instruire..
Mais pour les autres questions, j'aimerais  bien aussi quelques éclaircissements...
Est-ce la Freebox qui fait office de borne Airport ?
de quelle application faut-il commencer par se servir pour mettre en route AirPort (il y a une carte AirPort dans l'eMac), etc..
merci beaucoup si quelqu'un a déjà fait ça et veut bien me renseigner..


----------



## miaou (28 Avril 2007)

de rien. mais tu devrait quand même un prendre la peine d'un peu chercher.  toutes les explications sont dans le site de Free 
http://adsl.free.fr/wifi/
toujours dans ton interface de gestion 
 FONCTIONNALITÉS OPTIONNELLES

 Fonctionnalités Wifi de la Freebox

tu active la fonction wifi ,tu reboote ( débrancher et rebrancher alimentation du boîtier ADSL) 
et le wifi est opérationnel.

maintenant si là ,  ne serais que des conseils pour bien choisir tes paramètres ou si ça marche pas comme tu veux, si tu a des problèmes ;   tu peux faire appel à nous


----------



## dakar (28 Avril 2007)

Miaou, j'ai déjà fait ce que tu dis sur l'interface WIFI de Free ; j'avais trouvé, tout de même ...`mais  c'est la suite qui ne marche pas : Free donne sur son CD la marche à suivre pour relier le Mac à la Freebox par OS.X ; je l'avais fait, pensant que c'était la freebox qui servait de borne d'accès wifi...et ça n'a pas fonctionné ; donc,   je suppose qu'il faut d'abord activer Airport,  pour que le réseau wifi  se mettre en place et là, je ne sais pas trop comment  faire ; j'ai regardé l'aide Mac pour activer Airport  et ce n'est pas très clair, on parle tout le temps de la borne d'accès.....
Je vais donc  reessayer, et merci pour l'aide, peut-être en effet j'en redemanderai...je ne connais pas grand chose au sujet d'Airport, je ne m'en suis jamais servi encore..


----------



## miaou (29 Avril 2007)

je voulais pas  te vexer. excuse moi si je l'ai fait , c'était involontaire 
tu as bien la dernière freebos , la v5 ? celle avec  les 2 boîtiers  ADSL et HD ( pour la tv )
 il y a toute  fois des choses que je comprend pas dans ton histoire
si bien compris , tu as  une prise téléphone loin du mac et tu veux relier ton mac à la freebox ( adsl) par wifi ok? 
 et comme mac tu a quoi?  est-il "équipé WIFI" ,sans doute le non puisque tu voulais utiliser une clé . tu l'a abandonné , mais maintenant tu a quoi? . une autre clé? . c'est la 1ere  chose à faire que ton MAC soit WIFI soit avec une clé ,soit avec la carte airport extrême 
tu n'as  pas besoin  d'une "borne "
 ton boîtier  HD   il est relié comment  au boîtier ADSL  ethernet ou wifi ?  ça marche?
 et bien sur , une autre une solution  c'est d'avoir une autre prise téléphone  près du mac 
c'est pas faisable ça? a défaut de la mettre toi  tu ne peux pas te faire aider ? dans le temps ,l'installation d'une  2 prise c'était gratuit chez FTC.  maintenant si tu est en dégroupage total  ça c'est cuit 
pour le CPL, c'est évidement une autre solution...... mais là je ne sais pas . il faudrait voir avec qq qui l'a essayé
a suivre.....


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2007)

miaou a dit:


> et bien sur , une autre une solution  c'est d'avoir une autre prise t&#233;l&#233;phone  pr&#232;s du mac
> ......... dans le temps ,l'installation d'une  2 prise c'&#233;tait gratuit chez FTC.  maintenant si tu est en d&#233;groupage total  &#231;a c'est cuit


Petite pr&#233;cision pour ceux encore avec FT :  la 2 &#232; prise gratuite c'est fini. C'est payant.
Mais installer soi m&#234;me une derivation c'est pas sorcier


----------



## dakar (30 Avril 2007)

bon Miaou, merci de ta réponse, je n'étais pas vexé, juste impatienté..excuses aussi.
donc j'ai à configurer un eMac avec une carte Airtport insérée.( G4, 1,4Gz - Tiger 10.4.8)
Deux boitiers FREE comme tu dis, les derniers, HD.
le prise téléphone est loin de l'endroit où est le emac,  on peut y brancher dessus le boitier WIFI de Free,  puis envoyer à travers l'appartement les ondes jusqu'au emac dans la chambre. Pour l'instant, j'ai mis directement le boitier Free sur le port Ethernet de l'Emac (et je peux surfer)  mais le cable du téléphone traverse la maison...c'est pour cela que je veux crééer le réseau wifi  (Ma soeur ne veut pas d'autre prise de téléphone dans la chambre, près du eMac, donc je suis dans l'obligation  de brancher le modem wifi de Free de l'autre coté de l'appartement et de crééer le réseau wifi au lieu de laisser le cable en travers...).
Bien,  si je n'ai pas besoin de borne AirPort  c'est déjà ça. Cependant,  une fois que j'ai eu  fait tout le nécessaire pour mettre en marche le WIFI sur le modem free,  c'est au moment de la configuration de l'Emac qu'il y a eu  problème ; j'avais bien suivi la procédure indiquée sur le CD de
 Free pour configurer le Mac en OS X., choisi le réseau créé sur Free, le mot de passe Free, mais je n'ai pas pu lancer la connexion wifi  après avoir débranché du Mac  le modem et en essayant de me connecter en wifi directement :   et donc, j'ai pensé logiquement que je dois d'abord mettre en fonction l'Airport sur l'Emac.
Pour cela, j'ai bien sur lu tout ce qui est indiqué sur l'Aide Mac et sur l'Aide Airport, et je dois être 
plutôt idiot, bien que je me serve de Mac depuis 10 ans... mais je trouve que ce n'est pas clair, il y a des tas de choses à faire indiquées....c'est juste  pour cela que je demandais des renseignements , pour bien configurer l'emac en Airport sans faire de bêtise.
Je ne l'ai jamais fait jusqu'ici sur aucun de mes Macs jusqu'à présent (4) et  si tu pouvais juste m'indiquer sommairement comment procéder, j'essaierai mardi ou mercredi de le faire et te tiendrai au courant si je n'ai pas réussi, si tu veux bien.
Merci de ton aide..


----------



## nicomaly (30 Avril 2007)

Bj 
J'ai des problèmes de reception TV depuis quelque semaines !
Avec un seuil d'affaiblissement limites pour la TV (34d avec une longueur de 2780m), es que c'est possible que la TV marche très bien pandent 3 mois et que depuis 1 mois a certain moment elle marche très bien et a d'autre pas du tout ??
- ci c'est possible je ne suis pas plus avancer
- ci ce n'est pas possible, mon problème ne peut venir que  d'une sur chauffe  !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2007)

nicomaly a dit:


> - ci ce n'est pas possible, mon problème ne peut venir que  d'une sur chauffe  !!



Non, il peut aussi venir d'un condensateur planqué quelque part dans ton installation téléphonique. En ce qui me concerne (maison achetée neuve en 1997), je pensais ne pas en avoir. En zone non dégroupée, avec 27 db d'atténuation à près de 2700 m du DSLAM, je trouvais qu'entre 3,5 et 4 Mb/s de bande passante, je n'étais pas mal. 18 mois après, ma bande passante chute énormément entre 300 et 800 Kb/s, parfois moins de 56K. Pris d'un doute, je démonte les deux prises téléphoniques de la maison : rien. Après quelques temps, en désespoir de cause, je fais intervenir un technicien de France Telecom : J'avais bien le fameux condensateur ... Dans le boîtier d'arrivée sous scellés FT dans le garage 

Une fois le condo viré, je suis passé à entre 5 et 6,5 Mb/s, selon les moments, puis, depuis février dernier (dégroupage de ma commune par Free) entre 8 et 8,5 Mb/s.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2007)

nicomaly a dit:


> Bj
> J'ai des problèmes de reception TV depuis quelque semaines !
> Avec un seuil d'affaiblissement limites pour la TV (34d avec une longueur de 2780m), es que c'est possible que la TV marche très bien pandent 3 mois et que depuis 1 mois a certain moment elle marche très bien et a d'autre pas du tout ??
> - ci c'est possible je ne suis pas plus avancer
> - ci ce n'est pas possible, mon problème ne peut venir que  d'une sur chauffe  !!


c'est possible que ca varie quelque soit la distance

Et j'ajoute que plus la ligne est longue plus les aléas augmentent, et ta ligne est longue


----------



## mamou03 (1 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai cherche un peu partout sur le forum pour voir s'il y avait un
probleme similaire au mien mais je n'ai rien trouve donc je me permets
de poster ma question.

Donc, mon probleme est que j'ai un imac 20' core duo qui ne veut plus se connecter
en wifi a ma freebox or mon ibook et mon pc y parviennent parfaitement. (je poste depuis l'ibook d'ailleurs)

j'etais avec la freebox v4 jusqu'a la semaine derniere et la je suis sur la v5.
il n'y a eu aucun probleme pour le passage de l'une a l'autre.

l'imac se connectait normalement jusqu'a hier mais depuis, j'ai toujours le
message d'erreur suivant : 
"une erreur s'est produite lors de l'acces au reseau AirPort "..." "

j'ai desactive la fonction wifi et routeur, en me disant qu'en les reactivant ca repartirait... echec

j'ai change de canal 2 ou 3 fois... echec

ensuite, je me suis dit que l'imac merdouillait mais j'arrive a monter un reseau wifi avec  mon ibook.

je rajoute aussi que l'imac detecte normalement tous les reseaux net environnants (le mien y compris).

Donc maintenant je ne vois plus trop quoi faire sachant que la solution "passer en fiilaire" n'est pas possible.

En esperant avoir ete suffisament clair, je m'en remets donc a vous pour me donner une solution... :d

voili voilou
help me !!!!! 

++


----------



## alainpppp (9 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Free.


Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un Imac 20", et utilise la Freebox HD. Je rencontre des problemes pour regarder la TV sur mon Imac. J'ai installe VLC, importe la liste des chaines dans la playlist, la TV se met en marche sur l'ordinateur, et l'image se bloque puis redemarre pour se bloquer completement. Je suis en Wifi, et ca marchait tres bien avec un PC Windows, je n'ai a prioris pas de probleme de wifi, est-ce que avez eu ce genre de probleme? Il y a t il un paramettrage particulier a effectuer?
Merci bcp
Jerome


----------



## fpoil (9 Mai 2007)

tu as bien t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; la version intel de vlc ? ici (intel package)

tu eux essayer imagneto aussi : imagneto


----------



## miaou (9 Mai 2007)

tu peux également voir là. pour toute une liste de logiciels pour le multiposte ( mise à jour régulièrement ) 

http://forums.grenouille.com/index.php?showtopic=72731


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2007)

Vous avez TF One ou plus du tout ? Il me semblait que la chaine &#233;tait dispo et puis pfiout &#231;a a disparu. Alors que M Six est toujours dessus


----------



## da capo (10 Mai 2007)

Elle l'a &#233;t&#233;. Puis, elle a demand&#233; &#224; sortir du service multiposte (une vague histoire de droits etc.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2007)

teo a dit:


> Vous avez TF One ou plus du tout ? Il me semblait que la chaine était dispo et puis pfiout ça a disparu. Alors que M Six est toujours dessus





starmac a dit:


> Elle l'a été. Puis, elle a demandé à sortir du service multiposte (une vague histoire de droits etc.)



Pour être plus précis, téeffun est dispo si tu branches ta fribokse sur ta télé (que oui, je sais, tu n'as pas), mais pas sur ton ordi.

Pas un problème de droit, c'est juste que tifin voulait pas retrouver leur logo dans tous les coins de youtube ! Mois, je m'en moque, j'ai un tuner analogique sur mon Mac p à TF1).


----------



## nikolo (10 Mai 2007)

TFone peut etre repris sans probleme sur son ordi via ftp ou via un adaptateur pal secm typpe miglia take 2 (prise peritel) en enregistrant la TNT au lieu du canal 1 pour ceux qui ont acces &#224; la tnt. TFone/Free ne pouvant crypet les flux TNT.

autre astuce pour voir tfone sur son ordi.

Tu l'enregistres sur le dd de la freebox HD et tu ouvres le fichier en direct via VLC pour le lire (et l'encoder en plus via vlc). Cela fonctionne aussi .

ou alors en utilisant le flux : mms://213.205.97.105/tf1_live14 dans vlc (LCI je crois pour le 14)

Derniere solution pour recuperer un fichier TF1 c'est d'enregistrer l'element via un DVD enregistreur &#224; D Dur par exemple.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2007)

Qui a essayé le logiciel Freebox fax qui permet d'envoyer des fax sans passer par l'interface de gestion ? Moi, je l'ai fait. L'envoi s'est fait sans problème mais le fax n'est pas arrivé à destination. Alors qu'en passant par l'interface de gestion, ça marche parfaitement.


----------



## babeuf (11 Mai 2007)

Bon... je préfère prévenir : le premier qui me dit qu'il suffit de taper deux mots dans recherche ou de lire ce forum pour trouver la solution... je lui fais bouffer son clavier.

Voilà :
J'ai créé mon site sous iWeb
Je suis chez Free
J'ai un nom de domaine (chez Gandi)

Ah et... je suis un littéraire, alors les codes et séries de chifffres à n'en plus finir, ça me gonfle. Je suis précisément passionné par le mac pour cela : éviter toutes ces galères.

Ma question est simple... et je suppose que *avec le couple Free/ iWeb*, je ne dois pas être le seul :

*Comment fais-je pour mettre mon site en ligne ?*
- j'ai publié mon site dans un dossier (sur le bureau, avec un fichier "index.html" et un dossier avec tous les autres fichiers)
- j'ai activé mon espace perso chez Free
- j'ai téléchargé Cyberduck (et iWebUploader)

Une fois dans Cyberduck, je ne sais pas quel mot de passe je dois rentrer, quel nom d'utilisateur...
On me parle de "login", or chez Free point de "login".

Je suis certain que la solution à mes problèmes est là, mais éparpillée, je n'arrive pas à faire le lien
*Y a-t-il un tutoriel pour iWeb/Free ?*
Quelqu'un se sent-il prêt pour en faire un, étape par étape ?
Je pense que nous devons être nombreux à perdre du temps sur une manip qui ne doit pas être longue à effectuer.

Merci à vous


----------



## da capo (11 Mai 2007)

je crois que tu as mal cherch&#233;&#8230;

bref, je suis une bonne p&#226;te donc je reprends :

tu as cr&#233;&#233; ton compte de messagerie chez free et activ&#233; ton espace perso.

Imaginons que ton adresse soit http://moncompte.free.fr

le serveur est *ftpperso.free.fr*
le login est *moncompte*
le mot de passe est celui de la messagerie

Une fois connect&#233;, tu transvases le contenu du dossier dans l'espace perso : j'insiste le contenu, pas le dossier et son contenu.

val&#224;.

mais tu as du mal chercher


----------



## nikolo (11 Mai 2007)

exact et surtout il tra&#238;ne dans le forum un tuto cyberduck pour free.

faut juste chercher un peu (au sein des messages par exemple)


----------



## babeuf (11 Mai 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> exact et surtout il traîne dans le forum un tuto cyberduck pour free.
> 
> faut juste chercher un peu (au sein des messages par exemple)




GRRRRR... Non, en fait merci de me répondre... et aussi rapidement... mais un petit grrrrr quand même parce qu'on en est quand même à la page 49 de ce forum et que si il traîne la solution dans les 800/900 messages, et bien je ne l'ai pas trouvée, ni avec le mode recherche... ni en en lisant une bonne cinquantaine... mais je m'y remets... promis...
Merci encore.


----------



## nikolo (11 Mai 2007)

pas grave mais je reconnais que c'est pas facile de bien manier la recherche pour r&#233;duire les r&#233;sultats.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2007)

recherche avanc&#233;e 
entrer ca:
cyberduck AND Free

restreindre &#224; .. internet

et pour une lecture facile demander
 pr&#233;sentation par messages
le r&#233;sultat est alors restreint &#224;  4 pages non de titres de fils mais d'extraits de messages
( et il y a plusieurs endroits o&#249; on trouve la manip)


----------



## babeuf (12 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> recherche avancée
> entrer ca:
> cyberduck AND Free
> 
> ...




Pour la présentation par messages j'avais compris l'intérêt.
Pour le ... AND... j'savais pas

Merci


----------



## florent0720 (12 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai parcouru un peu le sujet mais je n'ai pas vu mon problème, même si j'ai pas pris la peine de tout lire.
Voilà, je viens d'être dégroupé par free, et je souhaiterais avoir accès à la télé depuis mon ordinateur. Mais depuis le début j'étais en wifi avec mes deux ordinateurs et je viens d'essayer. Mais avoir la télé ne fonctionne pas comme indiqué sur le site de free, donc je voulais brancher le mac à la freebox par un cable ethernet, pensant qu'avec le wifi ça ne pouvait pas fonctionner. Mais voilà, pas moyen de prendre la connexion internet avec le câble éthernet. J'avoue que je suis un peu nul donc un peu d'aide ne me ferait pas de mal.

Je dois avoir la freebox V4 avec la carte wifi acheté à part, avec 10.4.9 et avec un ibook et un Imac Intel.
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2007)

C'est pas clair o&#249; tu coinces
Si c'est juste  la connexion ethernet   c'est simple
tu suis ce qu'il y a sur le d&#233;pliant  livr&#233; avec ta freebox 

Si c'est cot&#233; r&#233;seau avec 2 Macs l&#224; c'est plus subtil


----------



## florent0720 (12 Mai 2007)

J'ai regardé l'aide sur le site de free mais je n'y arrive pas. Je branche le câble éthernet, je fais une nouvellle configuration et je met en éthernet intégré puis ensuite DHCP et là il n'y a rien qui se passe que j'essaye sur l'ibook ou sur l'imac.

Je voudrais juste mettre un mac en éthernet et l'autre le garder en wifi.

Merci de ton aide


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2007)

Retour &#224; un &#233;lement de base
tu es SUR que ton cable est correct?


----------



## florent0720 (12 Mai 2007)

C'est ce que je me suis aussi dit mais j'ai essayé avec deux câbles, et je ne pourrais bien entendu pas te confirmer que les deux câbles soient correctement mais sur les deux je pense qu'il doit bien en avoir un qui marche.

Mais quand je le branche à L'imac et que je fais les configuration il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de câble branché. De plus mon père avant de changer son imac était branché sur câble.

Merci de ton aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

florent0720 a dit:


> C'est ce que je me suis aussi dit mais j'ai essayé avec deux câbles, et je ne pourrais bien entendu pas te confirmer que les deux câbles soient correctement mais sur les deux je pense qu'il doit bien en avoir un qui marche.
> 
> Mais quand je le branche à L'imac et que je fais les configuration il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de câble branché. De plus mon père avant de changer son imac était branché sur câble.
> 
> Merci de ton aide



Mmmm ... Ça ne serait pas la RJ45 de l'iMac, qui aurait un problème ? essaie de la regarder de près, voir si des fois, un des ressorts de contact ne serait pas tordu, cassé ou coincé.


----------



## florent0720 (12 Mai 2007)

Je viens de vérifier et tout à l'heure être en ordre, comme sur mon ordi.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2007)

florent0720 a dit:


> C'est ce que je me suis aussi dit mais j'ai essayé avec deux câbles, et je ne pourrais bien entendu pas te confirmer que les deux câbles soient correctement mais sur les deux je pense qu'il doit bien en avoir un qui marche.


possible 
mais ca


> Mais quand je le branche à L'imac et que je fais les configuration* il me dit qu'il n'y a pas de câble branché.*


Me fait dire que ca n'a rien à voir avec la configuration free mais à 99% un souci  de connectique (  cable , prise ,ou ... plus préoccupant d'ordi)

essaye avec le 2 è ordi


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> possible
> mais ca
> 
> Me fait dire que ca n'a rien à voir avec la configuration free mais à 99% un souci  de connectique (  cable , prise ,ou ... plus préoccupant d'ordi)
> ...



D'accord avec toi (d'où ma question au dessus, d'ailleurs !).


----------



## florent0720 (12 Mai 2007)

Donc je viens d'essayer sur l'ibook. Quand je vais la m&#234;me configuration que sur l'imac avec dans le menu d&#233;roulant &#233;thernet, et quand je reviens dans ce m&#234;me menu sur Etat du r&#233;seau et bien il me dit exactement que "Modem interne : aucune configuration."


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2007)

Avant ca tu dois avoir une &#233;tape
 je ne vais pas reprendre pas &#224; pas
c'est indiqu&#233; sur lla mini brochure ( papier) que free a fourni

Apr&#232;s avoir cliqu&#233; DHCP
tu attends quelque secondes et tu as
adresse ip d'affich&#233;e avec adresse sous r&#233;seau  etc
et  &#233;galement adresse ipv6

tant que c'est en blanc il n'y a pas de configuration

edit
tu passes bien par configuration via l'onglet TCP/IP

PAS l'onglet Ethernet?


----------



## florent0720 (12 Mai 2007)

C'et bien ce que je fais mais quand je met DHCP rien ne se passe.

Mais je viens r&#233;gl&#233; &#224; moiti&#233; mon probl&#232;me car je suis arriv&#233; &#224; le brancher par usb et &#231;a fonctionne, et la t&#233;l&#233; aussi donc m&#234;me si le probl&#232;me n'est pas r&#233;solu j'ai eu ce que je voulais.

Merci pour votre aide que vous avez fournie


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2007)

bizarre 

pistes
-  cables HS
- ou  hardware d&#233;ficient,  prises  &#224; problemes (cot&#233;  Mac ou freebox)
-souci OSX ( douteux)

tu devrais d&#233;j&#224; eliminer des hypotheses  en testant les 2 cables entre...les 2 macs !


----------



## babeuf (12 Mai 2007)

Désolé de vous interrompre.
Bon, je crois avoir trouvé le bon tuto. ici

Mais j'ai toujours une question. Qu'entends Béber avec "ftpperso.free.fr" ?
C'est quoi ce perso si ce n'est pas mon identifiant ?
Et le mot de passe, c'est quel mot de passe (administrateur, Free...) ??

Merci.

Je rappelle mon pb : lorsque j'essaie de mettre mon site iWeb en ligne sur mon espace Free via Cyberduck, Cyberduck ne suit pas et affiche un message d'erreur. (DNS erreur: échec de la connexion)


----------



## laclevic (12 Mai 2007)

Bonjour j'ai des questions sur l'adresse IP de la freebox. 
- Quand une personne extérieure possède cette adresse, peut elle à tout moment sans que je m'en rende compte voir ce que je fais sur ma bécanne, aller consulter mes emails et voir mes dossiers perso? J'ai l'impression d'être épié en effet...
- Est il possible de changer cette adresse IP en demandant à free ou bien faut il résilier mon abonnement et en souscrire un autre?
- Si je reprends un autre abonnement est ce que je peux conserver mon adresse email et la rattacher alors à ce nouvel abonnement?
- Si je change vous me conseillez de rester sur free? ou y a t il un autre FAI aussi bien que free?

Merci de vos éclairages, je suis un peu perdue ...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2007)

laclevic a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai des questions sur l'adresse IP de la freebox.
> - Quand une personne ext&#233;rieure poss&#232;de cette adresse, peut elle &#224; tout moment sans que je m'en rende compte voir ce que je fais sur ma b&#233;canne, aller consulter mes emails et voir mes dossiers perso? J'ai l'impression d'&#234;tre &#233;pi&#233; en effet...
> - Est il possible de changer cette adresse IP en demandant &#224; free ou bien faut il r&#233;silier mon abonnement et en souscrire un autre?
> - Si je reprends un autre abonnement est ce que je peux conserver mon adresse email et la rattacher alors &#224; ce nouvel abonnement?
> ...


waow

PAS DE PANIQUE 
tu ne crains RIEN 

connaitre une adresse IP ce n'est PAS avoir  l'acc&#232;s &#224; l'interieur de la b&#233;cane.

Free a une vaste majorit&#233; d'abonn&#233;s en IP fixe et jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent ca n'a pas fait de d&#233;gats.

T'es tranquille

edit 
je prends une image
J'ai l'adresse du lieu o&#249; habite  par exemple le Pr&#233;sident de la R&#233;publique
C'est pas pour ca que je peux y rentrer.

Pour y rentrer il faut que les gardes r&#233;publicains l'autorisent.
-------
Ce n'est pas ton cas.
Pour que quelqu'un controle ton Mac il faut que tu fasses volontairement  divers manips tr&#232;s sp&#233;cifiques pour l'y autoriser.

Je r&#233;p&#232;te
Tu es tranquille

Par contre tu as une serie d'infos qui circulent , et c'est normal
Sinon tu ne pourrais pas utiliser internet par exemple


----------



## laclevic (12 Mai 2007)

Ah merci... comment peut on avoir accès à distance à ma bécanne? J'ai vu des changements dessus et c'est pas moi qui les ai fait...


----------



## laclevic (12 Mai 2007)

Quel genre de manip? J'ai un mac book mis en service par une personne extérieure qui a pu me faire ce genre de manip.... Pardon d'être aussi parano mais c'est un sentiment très perturbant de se sentir épiée.
Est ce que je pourrais modifier ces manip si par hasard elles avaient été faites?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2007)

laclevic a dit:


> Ah merci... comment peut on avoir accès à distance à ma bécanne? J'ai vu des changements dessus et c'est pas moi qui les ai fait...


1-es tu la seule à te servir de ta machine ?

2- Quels changements?
( ces changements peuvent avoir une cause interne liée à un souci quelconque)


----------



## laclevic (12 Mai 2007)

1. oui je suis la seule
2. des noms de fichiers modifiés, des dossiers perdus aussi, ma boîte mail pas laissé comme je la laisse habituellement, etc...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2007)

bon
on est pas dans le bon fil
( faudrait qu'un modo regroupe ca ailleurs)

Le cot&#233; 2 peut avoir de multiples causes et pas forc&#233;ment un controle distant
( qui reste n&#233;anmoins une des possibilit&#233;s , parmi plein d'autres)


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Mai 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 


Depuis une dizaine ou une quinzaine de minutes, il m'est impossible de me connecter au site Free.fr ou m&#234;me de me connecter au serveur free via ftp...


Pourtant, il n'y a aucun probl&#232;me chez moi, internet marche bien, sur MacG&#233; aucun souci, comme sur tout les autres sites d'ailleurs.

Seulement chez Free, &#231;a coince.


Bref, j'esp&#232;re que &#231;a va revenir vite fait...


Et chez vous, c'est bon ou &#231;a coince comme chez moi ?


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2007)

les pages persos aussi ne r&#233;pondent pas.

wait and see.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2007)

ni le mail ( dans mail et en ligne)
( mais ca on s'en fout le webmail  il est tellement..., enfin tr&#232;s ...)
( je sors)


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Mai 2007)

Ca risque de durer longtemps ou quoi ??


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Mai 2007)

Non, c'est bon, ça remarche.

Pages persos, site Free.fr et webmail.


----------



## stedeperp (14 Mai 2007)

bonjour à tous.

je voudrais faire des dvd avec des films que j'ai enregistré sur le DD de la freebox V5.

Ca a fonctionné quelques fois en faisant:
telecharger sur ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr
convertir le Ts en mpeg2 avec mpeg-streamclip
graver avec toast 6
problème, ça marche plus. alors soit:
toast me dit qu'un fichier de 2 Go en fait plus de 4,7 et que donc y'a pas assez de place sur le disque
toast se met à coder  et le disque se fait en 3 jours (réellement) et ça marche pas à tous les coups
et nouveauté: ca marque dans toast "demultiplexage du...." mais le film n'est pas visible sur mon lecteur dvd de salon, ça affiche "erreur disque"
Alors si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneuse parceque là je comprends plus rien

ps: je veux faire des dvd normaux pas des dvix


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2007)

Pour le mail, prenez un compte gmail. Comme ça, vous ne serez plus dépendants des sautes d'humeur du mail de Free.


----------



## jacasse (15 Mai 2007)

bonjour 
et une question : j'ai une box V4 et un imac G5 qui étaient reliés en wifi et tout a bien fonctionné pendant un certain temps
puis la box est tombée en panne et a été remplacée , depuis il m'est impossible de me re-connecter en wifi : l'aide de free se limite à me dire d'aller tester ma carte sur une autre freebox pour voir si elle est toujours en état de marche (achetée chez eux il y a 1an et demi) et je ne connais personne en box
pensez-vous aussi que ma carte est out?
ou bien peut-il y avoir une autre cause?
parce que leur solution qui consiste à acheter une carte neuve pour voir si l'ancienne est en panne ne me paraît pas très économique (du moins pour moi)
merci à vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

Pour la seconde fois en trois jours, les serveurs de Free semblent "tomb&#233;s". Tant http (web) que pop ou smtp (mail), ils sont tous aux abonn&#233;s absents. Attaque de pirates ?


Edith : Ah, les ***, juste quand je poste &#231;a, ils reviennent. plus d'une heure que je tentais d'envoyer un mail


----------



## MamaCass (16 Mai 2007)

Peut &#234;tre que Free va en profiter pour donner un coup de jeune &#224; son Webmal, parce que l&#224;.... &#231;a craint quand m&#234;me :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Peut être que Free va en profiter pour donner un coup de jeune à son Webmal, parce que là.... ça craint quand même :affraid: :affraid:



Bof, ce qui craint, c'est d'utiliser un webmail (sauf pour se dépanner quand un mail bloque le serveur pop).


----------



## MamaCass (16 Mai 2007)

Moi je trouve &#231;a pratique quand on est pas chez soi, au taf par exemple....


----------



## MortyBlake (16 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, ce qui craint, c'est d'utiliser un webmail (sauf pour se dépanner quand un mail bloque le serveur pop).



Pascal, tu charries, je suis d'accord avec Mamacass. Quand tu voyages et/ou que tu travailles à plusieurs endroits de tout avoir sous la main partout c'est quand même pas mal. De mon coté, Gmail m'a quand même changé la vie. L'antispam est plutot efficace et surtout j'ai archivé et sous la main les choses importantes disponibles partout.

Par contre, le webmail de free c'est vrai que ça craint et un petit lifting ne serait pas du luxe


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Pascal, tu charries, je suis d'accord avec Mamacass. Quand tu voyages et/ou que tu travailles à plusieurs endroits de tout avoir sous la main partout c'est quand même pas mal. De mon coté, Gmail m'a quand même changé la vie. L'antispam est plutot efficace et surtout j'ai archivé et sous la main les choses importantes disponibles partout.
> 
> Par contre, le webmail de free c'est vrai que ça craint et un petit lifting ne serait pas du luxe



Ben, si tu as une bécane qui te permet d'accéder au webmail, elle te permet aussi d'utiliser un client de courrier, nan ? 

Tu me diras, c'est une habitude que j'avais prise avec le webmail d'infonie, et celui de Free ne m'a pas fait changer d'avis. Peut-être en existe-t-il de plus sympa, mais aucun d'entre eux ne me permet de relever le courrier de tous mes différents comptes, d'où mon désintérêt.


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, si tu as une bécane qui te permet d'accéder au webmail, elle te permet aussi d'utiliser un client de courrier, nan ?
> 
> Tu me diras, c'est une habitude que j'avais prise avec le webmail d'infonie, et celui de Free ne m'a pas fait changer d'avis. Peut-être en existe-t-il de plus sympa, mais aucun d'entre eux ne me permet de relever le courrier de tous mes différents comptes, d'où mon désintérêt.



oui, c'est vrai. mais si tu travailles avec plusieurs Mac, les mails archivés ou les pièces jointes ne sont jamais au bon endroit. La plupart des webmails te permettent mainenant de récupérer plusieurs comptes.


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2007)

La solution est toujours la m&#234;me : ne pas effacer imm&#233;diatement les mails sur le serveur.
En laissant un d&#233;lai raisonnable, on peut ais&#233;ment proc&#233;der &#224; la synchronisation du poste le plus "important".
S'agissant des messagees envoy&#233;s, il suffit de s'en envoyer une copie : c'est pas la panac&#233;e mais &#231;a suffit &#224; ne pas perdre de trace.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

MortyBlake a dit:


> La plupart des webmails te permettent mainenant de récupérer plusieurs comptes.



Chez le même provider, voui, mais moi, entre Free, Tiscali et Gmail, j'en ai trois. J'utilise plutôt la solution de Starmac quand j'en ai besoin (ce qui n'est pas extrèmement fréquent, il est vrai).


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chez le même provider, voui, mais moi, entre Free, Tiscali et Gmail, j'en ai trois. J'utilise plutôt la solution de Starmac quand j'en ai besoin (ce qui n'est pas extrèmement fréquent, il est vrai).



Pas compris, Je récupère sur Gmail, mon compte Mac, mon compte Free et celui du boulot en direct.
Avant j'utilisais la solution de Starmac qui est parfaite quand tu as un Mac "principal", mais en fait entre la maison, le boulot et le portable les trois doivent en permanence avoir les même choses dispo, mais bon ...:rateau:


----------



## maousse (17 Mai 2007)

comme morty, gmail me sert &#224; centraliser une dizaine de comptes email, toutes saveurs confondues.
Et franchement, &#231;a marche bien 




edit : pour pr&#233;ciser, la centralisation, c'est surtout pour me faciliter la consultation depuis un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable. rien de mieux que le client mail de gmail sur un t&#233;l&#233;phone, &#224; ce jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2007)

Ok, je me rend :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2007)

et detail savoureux concernant la centralisation gmail ( l'option Mailfetcher) on peut choisir entre
rapatriement simple du pop.blabla ( et  continuer de gerer sur sa messagerie blabla comme avant mais on a un doublon chez gmail )
gestion int&#233;grale du compte babla ( et alors on a plus d'entrants sur le compte blabla de sa messagerie)
les 2 ont leur atouts et tout d&#233;pend des envies et besoins

Autre avantage d'une centralisation gmail
Moins de soucis es changements  smtp si on a un portable 
 bon filtre spam ( sur tous les comptes)

remarque :cot&#233; antispam
il me semble que free s'est am&#233;lior&#233; dernierement , j'en ai beaucoup beaucoup moins (qui atterissent dans une de mes BAL indesirable Mail)
 constatez vous la m&#234;me chose?


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2007)

c&#244;t&#233; antispam chez Free, j'utilise les presets mais aussi des r&#232;gles personnelles avec mfilter.free.fr
Essentiellement pour poser des r&#232;gles permettant de laisser passer tous les messages (parfois limites) de certains de mes correspondants&#8230; et oui&#8230; et oui&#8230;


----------



## Exxon (24 Mai 2007)

maousse a dit:


> comme morty, gmail me sert à centraliser une dizaine de comptes email, toutes saveurs confondues.
> Et franchement, ça marche bien
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tres interessant je fais ca de suite. Moi qui cherchait comment centraliser mes mails free & hotmail & yahoo  
Je vais tester


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2007)

ca ne marchera PAS avec hotmail ( pas pop en version gratuite)


----------



## Exxon (24 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca ne marchera PAS avec hotmail ( pas pop en version gratuite)


 
Merci pour l'info  
Du coup ca m interesse pas :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2007)

comme d&#233;j&#224; dit
un des moyen simple de "voir " ses mails hotmail sans se prendre le chou est Adium X
( en cliquant l'option "verification des courriels" sur ce compte )
Adium s'occupe de tout: Alerte d'arriv&#233;e ET permet l'acc&#232;s direct &#224; la boite de reception


----------



## Exxon (24 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> comme déjà dit
> un des moyen simple de "voir " ses mails hotmail sans se prendre le chou est Adium X
> ( en cliquant l'option "verification des courriels" sur ce compte )
> Adium s'occupe de tout: Alerte d'arrivée ET permet l'accès direct à la boite de reception


 
  ca c'est déjà fait.


----------



## burn's (25 Mai 2007)

Hello, dans le cadre d'un souci avec free, voici mon souci, merci de me répondre, parce qu'on me dit que la solution est dans le forum, mais je cherche et je cherche sans jamais trouver la solution....

Ibook G4, OS 10.3.9, j'ai mis la carte airport aujourd'hui, et si le wifi marche nickel sur le pc d'à côté, ici, il ne veut rien savoir....
J'ai vérifié le branchement de l'antenne... c'est ok.

Une chose me chiffonne : j'ai réglé ma freebox (v4) en mode routeur (DHCP activé, avec des ip de xxx.xxx.0.10 à xxx.xxx.0.15

Si je mets le mac en éthernet, l'ip qui lui est associé est xxx.xxx.0.10
Le pc d'à côté, en wifi, a l'ip xxx.xxx.0.11, normal.

Là où ça devient pervers, c'est que le MAC, lorsque j'active wifi (avec éthernet débranché), reconnait le signal de la freebox, mais refuse de se connecter. Me disant même avec "l'assistant airport" que le mot de passe est faux  

En checkant sur la pomme> "a propos de ce mac", je me suis aperçu que l'ip du mac fournie pour la carte airport n'est pas comprise dans la tranche du DHCP que j'ai mis sur la free (genre xxx.yyy.254.13).

Du coup, je me dis que le souci vient de là, et si je change manuelleemnt les paramètres de la carte airport, ben c'est pareil, je ne peux pas me connecter à mon réseau wifi...

Ai je été clair ??

Et, plus important, y a t'il une solution ?

Help !!!!
Merci !


----------



## Exxon (25 Mai 2007)

L'adresse genre xxx.yyy.254.13 => 169.254 ?
Si c'est ca c'est le cas c'est une adresse générique.

Tu as configuré une clé wep sur ta freebox je suppose genre WEP.
Je suppose que quand ton mac reconnait ton réseau wifi et te demande d'entrer un mot de passe.
Essaye de placer 0x avant ton mot de passe genre 0xmotdepasse.
Moi le soucis venez de la.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2007)

Deux choses :

1) change la tranche DHCP de ta Freebox en 192.168.0.x (avec x compris entre 1 et 50 par exemple (inutile de masquer les IP non routables, sauf &#233;ventuellement le dernier chiffre, mais de toute fa&#231;on elles ne sont accessibles qu'en intranet, donc ...)

2) au lieu de r&#233;gler tes b&#233;canes en "via DHCP", r&#232;gle les en "DHCP avec IP manuelle, pour avoir une IP fixe, ce qui te permettra de cr&#233;er des redirections efficaces pour les ports de tes machines.

Ah oui, v&#233;rifie aussi que ta carte n'est pas param&#233;tr&#233;e en mode "ad hoc", qui, je pense doit &#234;tre incompatible avec le DHCP.


----------



## da capo (26 Mai 2007)

A l'occasion d'une nouvelle révision de firmware, les freebox v4 laissent apparaitre un nouvel item dans leur menu d'information.

Une ligne usb a été ajoutée

Alors, possibilité d'activer une fonction d'enregistrement ? 
Connexion d'une webcam pour de la visio ? 
Connexion d'un ensemble clavier/souris pour l'accès à de nouveaux services ?


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2007)

J'ai un pbm, j'ai du mal changé mon mot de passe l'autre jour et impossible d'acceder à mon compte! Et là quand je lui demande de m'envoyer le mot de passe à mon email... je reçois rien! Y en a t-il qui pourrait essayer de demander leur mot de passe, voir si ça vient de free où de hotmail!


----------



## da capo (26 Mai 2007)

salut, tu effectues cette demande depuis quel formulaire pour quel type de compte (principal, secondaire&#8230


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> salut, tu effectues cette demande depuis quel formulaire pour quel type de compte (principal, secondaire)



Je comprends pas bien la question...?  Je rentre mon login ici: http://subscribe.free.fr/login/send_pass.html


----------



## da capo (26 Mai 2007)

Tu as bien compris 
je fais l'essai et je reviens.

Edit :R&#233;ception imm&#233;diate du mot de passe &#224; l'adresse de contact.

Edit : te souviens de l'adresse de messagerie exacte que tu as fournie lors de la cr&#233;ation du compte ? elle est peut &#234;tre diff&#233;rente de celle &#224; laquelle tu attends ta r&#233;ponse&#8230;


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Tu as bien compris
> je fais l'essai et je reviens.
> 
> Edit :R&#233;ception imm&#233;diate du mot de passe &#224; l'adresse de contact.
> ...



Nan malheuresement c'est la bonne... jen suis sur!
C'est bien le num&#233;ro de tel qu'il faut rentrer???


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2007)

petite chose &#224; verifier
Dans tes archives email tu as necessairement recu des emails Free concernant divers choses 

Je dis une evidence , mais j'ai vu plein de freenautes mal "saisir"  l'adresse email et s'&#233;tonner  ne rien recevoir
verifier que tu as d&#233;j&#224; recu des emails free


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> petite chose à verifier
> Dans tes archives email tu as necessairement recu des emails Free concernant divers choses
> 
> Je dis une evidence , mais j'ai vu plein de freenautes mal "saisir"  l'adresse email et s'étonner  ne rien recevoir
> verifier que tu as déjà recu des emails free




Oui jai déjà eu des emails de free pr linscription!


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2007)

il est possible que la base de donn&#233;es Free ne soit pas &#224; jour
ta situation est assez particuliere tu as chang&#233; de mot de passe  ( on parle bien du compte d'abonnement , pas d'un email)

Si assez vite apr&#232;s tu redemandes le mot de passe il y a peut etre blocage

ps j'ai test&#233; 
j'ai recu mon mot de passe d' identifiant ( de compte) en 2 secondes


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> il est possible que la base de données Free ne soit pas à jour
> ta situation est assez particuliere tu as changé de mot de passe  ( on parle bien du compte d'abonnement , pas d'un email)
> 
> Si assez vite après tu redemandes le mot de passe il y a peut etre blocage
> ...



Oui 'est possible qu'il y est un blocage... enfin là j'ai essayé le 3244 et bien sur ils ont trop dappel... donc je reessairai ce soir.  Merci de ton aide! 
En tt cas mois c'est sur que si le mail arrive ça aura pris plus que 2 sec!
Juste pour info le temps d'attente est payante au 3244?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2007)

en passant , intrigu&#233; par un d&#233;tail:
Pourquoi as tu besoin de ca puisque tu  viens de  changer ton mot de passe?
( donc que tu connais)

le 3244 , le weekend c'est long

sur l'email j'ai recu le mail d'un expediteur
et avec r&#233;pondre &#224;..
hotline chez free

( ceci dit ca fait des ann&#233;es que la hotline ne traite plus rien par email)


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> en passant , intrigué par un détail:
> Pourquoi as tu besoin de ca puisque tu  viens de  changer ton mot de passe?
> ( donc que tu connais)
> 
> ...



Ben oui je le connais... même très bien. Mais vu que rien ne marche( ni le mot de passe, ni l'envoie de l'email à mon adresse j'ai plus vraiment le choix!:rose: )


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2007)

Ca ca sent le changement non valid&#233;, erreur de manip   ou bug de base de donn&#233;e
( pour X raisons)

( evidemment j'imagine que  tu as aussi esay&#233; ton ancien mot de passe)

edit
une chose sure ce n'est pas le  bug du portail " mot de passe invalide" ( bug connu, ca arrive parfois )
 car tu aurais quand m&#234;me recu le mail de confirmation


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2007)

Nan &#231;a me met "*Identifiant incorrect*"... au d&#233;but je pensais que &#231;a venait de mon login mais je le tape bien... :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2007)

ok incorrect 
( ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas eu droit au bug , et si c'&#233;tait le bug on serait beaucoup &#224; ne pas pouvoir acceder &#224; divers options de la console , or on accede)

ca ne change rien &#224; ton probl&#232;me


----------



## Zyrol (28 Mai 2007)

Hello,

Ce matin, comme tous les matins, j'allume ma freebox HD, et là.... rien ! je peux entendre le DD tourner, mais il n'y a pas d'affichage, et bien entendu pas de TV.

Pas de probleme en tout cas pour le boitier ADSL.

Est ce que certains d'entre vous connaissent une procédure de re-initialisation ou est ce que je peux appeler directement le support technique pour un échange ?

Je précise : pas d'orage ni coupure d'electricité chez moi.


Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Ce matin, comme tous les matins, j'allume ma freebox HD, et là.... rien ! je peux entendre le DD tourner, mais il n'y a pas d'affichage, et bien entendu pas de TV.
> 
> ...



Tu peux appeler le ST, en vue d'un échange, s'il n'y a pas d'affichage, c'est mort !


----------



## xao85 (28 Mai 2007)

J'ai retrouvé mon mot de passe; free n'a pas prix en compte la dernière lettre!!!! ouf! :rateau:

Problème suivant,  j'ai activé les fonctions wifi de ma freebox, j'ai rentré une clé WEP puis j'ai activé la fonction et tout le bazard! Mon macbook pro voit bien le résau mais n'arrive pas à s'y connecter...(jai essayé en WPA, là il dit carrement que ce n'est pas le bon mot de passe!) J'ai pensé qu'il fallait que je rentre mon adresse MAC quelque part dans la freebox mais où???
En tt cas si certain ont la solution, ça serait sympa surtout que je ne suis pas le seul :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=147583

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Zyrol (28 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu peux appeler le ST, en vue d'un échange, s'il n'y a pas d'affichage, c'est mort !



vonderful !!!

Merci, au moins c'est clair !


----------



## nikolo (28 Mai 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai retrouvé mon mot de passe; free n'a pas prix en compte la dernière lettre!!!! ouf! :rateau:
> 
> Problème suivant,  j'ai activé les fonctions wifi de ma freebox, j'ai rentré une clé WEP puis j'ai activé la fonction et tout le bazard! Mon macbook pro voit bien le résau mais n'arrive pas à s'y connecter...(jai essayé en WPA, là il dit carrement que ce n'est pas le bon mot de passe!) J'ai pensé qu'il fallait que je rentre mon adresse MAC quelque part dans la freebox mais où???
> En tt cas si certain ont la solution, ça serait sympa surtout que je ne suis pas le seul :
> ...


 
t'as pensé à redemarrer la freebox apres avoir activé le wifi sur ta console Free?

Souvent un simple hard reboot (debrancher 5 fois l'alim) ressoud des problemes . Ensuite ne pas oublier de refaire un dernier reboot en debranchant l'alim (soit 6 fois en tout).

Tu dois pouvoir acceder à ton réseau.


----------



## j.gayet (28 Mai 2007)

Bonjour j'ai un iMac Intel 17' avec bien sûr airport intégré
Une dLink Dl624 qui me sert de routeur pour deux Mac avec cable ethernet
une freebox V3(car zone non dégroupée) 
je branche la dlink
puis la freebox 
tout marche bien

si je reste une heure sans m'en servir
il arrive souvent que ça bloque 
c'est à dire qu'internet ne fonctionne plus
je capte bien la dlink avec mon iMac mais la connexion à internet ne se fait plus
Je suis obligé de débrancher la liaison dlink freebox, de redémarrer la dlink,la rebrancher
et là tout remarche
n'est ce pas une compétition entre routeur dlink et freebox?
Merci de vos réponses éclairées


----------



## xao85 (28 Mai 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> t'as pensé à redemarrer la freebox apres avoir activé le wifi sur ta console Free?
> 
> Souvent un simple hard reboot (debrancher 5 fois l'alim) ressoud des problemes . Ensuite ne pas oublier de refaire un dernier reboot en debranchant l'alim (soit 6 fois en tout).
> 
> Tu dois pouvoir acceder à ton réseau.



Ben en fait je pige pas trop, maintenannt ça marche cf le lien que j'ai donné juste avant! :rateau:


----------



## nikolo (28 Mai 2007)

j.gayet a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai un iMac Intel 17' avec bien sûr airport intégré
> Une dLink Dl624 qui me sert de routeur pour deux Mac avec cable ethernet
> une freebox V3(car zone non dégroupée)
> je branche la dlink
> ...


 
Ta freebox est aussi configurée en routeur? le conflit peut venir de là?


----------



## j.gayet (28 Mai 2007)

je viens de regarder ma page freebox je ne vois pas si elle est ou non configuré en routeur 
c'est une freebox V3 et il n'y a qu'une sortie ethernet


----------



## da capo (28 Mai 2007)

en bas &#224; droite tu as une serie d'options "Fonctionnalit&#233;s avanc&#233;es"


----------



## nikolo (28 Mai 2007)

Je crois pas que la V3 est l'option routeur. J'avais pas vu que c'&#233;tait une v3.

Du coup cela doit venir des r&#233;glages du dlink ou de tes r&#233;glages internet du type : arr&#234;ter la connection automatiquement au bout de xx minutes.


----------



## j.gayet (28 Mai 2007)

j'ai ouvert la page fonctionnalités routeur de la freebox

puis pour activer les fonctions routeur NAT, je clique et sur cette page je vois une case à cocher  pour l'activation et bien sur je ne la coche pas ce qui je pense veut dire
que ce n'est pas activé


----------



## j.gayet (28 Mai 2007)

je suis certainement un peu néophyte mais je n'ai rien réglé sur ma dlink, je la branche et c'est tout, ça marche mais si j'arrête un peu de temps ça ne marche plus


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> en bas à droite tu as une serie d'options "Fonctionnalités avancées"


en bas à droite de quoi chère étoile macienne?
tu pensais TV?

petit rappel
freebox V*3* en non dégroupé
(donc en theorie sans TV, du moins officiellement, on peut tenter de bidouiller freeplayer)

Maintenant est ce qu'il est quand même possible d'avoir une interface frebox sur  TV en ce cas j'ai jamais fouillé


----------



## da capo (28 Mai 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> en bas à droite de quoi chère étoile macienne?
> tu pensais TV?
> 
> petit rappel
> freebox V*3* en non dégroupé



Oh tu sais, moi et les campagnes mis à part les campagnes électorales


----------



## pascalformac (28 Mai 2007)

serieusement, tu pensais &#224; quoi
l'interface TV ou l'arriere de la freebox?


----------



## da capo (28 Mai 2007)

l'interface sur subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl

Mais il nous a r&#233;pondu entre temps.
Je retourne &#224; mon ap&#233;ro.


----------



## burn's (30 Mai 2007)

Mon problème de wifi s'est enfin réglé, par miracle !
Je suis allé à l'apple store, pas content parce que ma carte airport ne fonctionnait pas comme prévu, et là, stupeur, le vendeur tente de connecter mon ibbok au wifi du magasin, qui n'est pas sécurisé, simplement masqué et en WEP....
Connection OK !
Donc je file chez moi, et là, ben ça marche.... je n'y comprend rien mais bon, je touche plus à rien : ça marche !... :rateau:


----------



## nikolo (30 Mai 2007)

a mon avis il a du "corriger" un parametre dans ton menu airport parceque c'est bizarre que tu fait que tu te sois connect&#233; sur un autre reseau wifi que tu ais maintenant acces &#224; ton wifi.


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juin 2007)

Salut &#224; tous 

Je voulais savoir si mon probl&#232;me vous est d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; et comment l'avez vous r&#233;solu 

Depuis 3 jours, sur la freebox (je suis en d&#233;groupage total) le "chenillard" tourne doucement, en gros il cherche la synchronisation.

J'ai contact&#233; Free ce matin (via le tchat) et le correspondant me demande de faire des tests bien s&#251;r, seulement il me demande  :

- Hardreboot : ca c'est fait (plusieurs fois depuis lundi)
- essayer ma freebox sur une autre ligne ADSL :sick:
- essayer une autre freebox sur ma ligne re:sick: 
- essayer avec un autre cable RJ11 : je teste ce soir
- essayer avec un autre filtre : je teste ce soir

Bref si vous avez d'autres id&#233;es elles sont les bienvenues 

edit : depuis deux mois environ, j'ai des freezes au niveau de la reception tv et lors d'enregistrements :sick:


----------



## Exxon (6 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> - essayer ma freebox sur une autre ligne ADSL :sick:


 
Heuuu...ca me parait pas possible de faire ca parce que je crois que la freebox est dédié à une ligne bien précise. 

Sinon t as essayé les different mode de free (mode patate, mode sereinité etc..)

Sinon le site aduf.org pourra t'aider

(Perso je viens tout juste de retrouver ma connexion...j'ai juste attendu 6 mois   )


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut &#224; tous
> 
> Je voulais savoir si mon probl&#232;me vous est d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; et comment l'avez vous r&#233;solu
> 
> ...





Exxon a dit:


> Heuuu...ca me parait pas possible de faire ca parce que je crois que la freebox est d&#233;di&#233; &#224; une ligne bien pr&#233;cise.



Si, c'est possible, elle ne se connectera pas, mais elle devrait se synchroniser, si elle le fait, c'est un probl&#232;me de ligne, si elle ne le fait pas, &#231;a vient de la box elle m&#234;me.

Mama, as tu bien cherch&#233; partout la pr&#233;sence d'un condensateur sur ton installation ? (chez moi, il n'&#233;tait pas dans une prise, mais sur le bo&#238;tier d'arriv&#233;e (sous scell&#233; France T&#233;l&#233;com) dans le garage. J'&#233;tais en IP ADSL, &#231;a a fonctionn&#233; un an et demi, puis du jour au lendemain, quasiment plus rien. Une fois &#244;t&#233;, c'est reparti directement, avec une bande passante presque doubl&#233;e par rapport &#224; quand &#231;a marchait bien avant. Chez mon fils (d&#233;groupage total) il fallait plusieurs heures &#224; la Freebox pour se synchroniser &#224; chaque red&#233;marrage, et il avait entre 3 et 4 Mb/s de bande passante, une fois le machin vir&#233;, plus de probl&#232;me et entre 10 et 12 Mb/s de bande passante.


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Heuuu...ca me parait pas possible de faire ca parce que je crois que la freebox est dédié à une ligne bien précise. ()



Je l'ai fait pour une voisine. C'est possible. En fait, c'est surtout pour voir si la Freebox fonctionne jusqu'à l'arrivée au point d'accès (DSLAM ?). Là effectivement, elle ne peut se connecter car problème d'identification. Mais ça donne une bonne idée de l'état de la boite lors de la mise en route du cycle de connection et à aiguiller le diagnostic de panne


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juin 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Sinon t as essay&#233; les different mode de free (mode patate, mode sereinit&#233; etc..)



Tu peux m'expliquer ces diff&#233;rents modes ?



Exxon a dit:


> Sinon le site aduf.org pourra t'aider


 
Merci je vais aller voir &#231;a 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mama, as tu bien cherch&#233; partout la pr&#233;sence d'un condensateur sur ton installation ? (chez moi, il n'&#233;tait pas dans une prise, mais sur le bo&#238;tier d'arriv&#233;e (sous scell&#233; France T&#233;l&#233;com) dans le garage. J'&#233;tais en IP ADSL, &#231;a a fonctionn&#233; un an et demi, puis du jour au lendemain, quasiment plus rien. Une fois &#244;t&#233;, c'est reparti directement, avec une bande passante presque doubl&#233;e par rapport &#224; quand &#231;a marchait bien avant. Chez mon fils (d&#233;groupage total) il fallait plusieurs heures &#224; la Freebox pour se synchroniser &#224; chaque red&#233;marrage, et il avait entre 3 et 4 Mb/s de bande passante, une fois le machin vir&#233;, plus de probl&#232;me et entre 10 et 12 Mb/s de bande passante.



Je vais v&#233;rifi&#233; &#231;a ce soir, mais j'ose pas trop m'aventurer sur ce genre de chose, en plus je suis en appart, je ne sais m&#234;me pas o&#249; se trouve le boitier d'arriv&#233;e :rose: mais je vais me faire violence et trouver ce condensateur 



teo a dit:


> Je l'ai fait pour une voisine. C'est possible. En fait, c'est surtout pour voir si la Freebox fonctionne jusqu'&#224; l'arriv&#233;e au point d'acc&#232;s (DSLAM ?). L&#224; effectivement, elle ne peut se connecter car probl&#232;me d'identification. Mais &#231;a donne une bonne id&#233;e de l'&#233;tat de la boite lors de la mise en route du cycle de connection et &#224; aiguiller le diagnostic de panne



Bon je vais aller frapper &#224; la porte des voisins :rose::rateau:

Merci &#224; vous trois pour votre r&#233;activit&#233; et votre aide


----------



## Exxon (6 Juin 2007)

Extrait :

*Standard* fera office de mode par défaut, offrant le meilleur équilibre possible, notamment pour la télévision.
*Sérénité* est loption qui effectuera le plus de correction derreurs au détriment du temps de réponse.
Elle vous permettra de mieux apprécier la qualité du service de télévision.
Attention toutefois, une ligne trop longue ou un débit trop faible risque de rendre le service télévision inutilisable avec cette option.
*Patate* corrige bien moins derreurs mais offre un temps de réponse meilleur, le tout au risque de quelques pertes de synchronisation.
*FastPath* enfin est loption des joueurs, offrant le meilleur ping possible, mais toujours avec un risque de perte de synchronisation inhérent.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je vais v&#233;rifi&#233; &#231;a ce soir, mais j'ose pas trop m'aventurer sur ce genre de chose, en plus je suis en appart, je ne sais m&#234;me pas o&#249; se trouve le boitier d'arriv&#233;e :rose: mais je vais me faire violence et trouver ce condensateur



Alors, en appart, commence par ouvrir tes prises t&#233;l&#233;phoniques murales. Si, dans une tu vois autre chose que des simples fils connect&#233;, c'est &#231;a. tu vires sans vergogne.

Par contre, en appart, le bo&#238;tier d'arriv&#233;e est en principe unique pour l'immeuble, voire, la r&#233;sidence enti&#232;re (r&#233;partiteur). Il te faut donc, l&#224;, demander l'intervention de France T&#233;l&#233;com.

Une pr&#233;cision sur ce condensateur (des fois que ... scrupules) : il servait autrefois &#224; France T&#233;l&#233;com &#224; tester la ligne, m&#234;me si aucun appareil n'y &#233;tait connect&#233;. L'&#233;volution des techniques l'a rendu totalement inutile, mais les (mauvaises) habitudes ayant la peau dure, certains installateurs continuent quand m&#234;me &#224; en mettre (un truc de plus &#224; facturer ? :mouais.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

Quelque part sur ce fil il y a le lien ver un topo "chasse au condensateur"

Attention &#224; un d&#233;tail
lors des manips d&#233;vissage revissage des bornes dans la ou les prises pour enlever le condo , faire gaffe &#224; ce que des fils differents ne se touchent pas


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juin 2007)

Ok merci Pascal et Pascal 

Je vais voir tout &#231;a ce soir, je prends des notes et je recherche le topo "chasse au condensateur"


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ok merci Pascal et Pascal
> 
> Je vais voir tout &#231;a ce soir, je prends des notes et je recherche le topo "chasse au condensateur"


une des sources ( parmi d'autres)
http://www.freenews.fr/gallery/v/condensateur


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> une des sources ( parmi d'autres)
> http://www.freenews.fr/gallery/v/condensateur



Merci j'avais retrouvé la page  Imprimé, compris, ready for tonight  :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2007)

il y avait aussi quelque part un tuto ( texte + image) complet 
mais  o&#249;?


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2007)

il y a &#231;a par exemple :

condensateur


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> il y a ça par exemple :
> 
> condensateur



Oui, le miens était comme ça, mais ils ne le sont pas tous, celui de mon fils était plus petit, beige, et n'avait que deux pattes.


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2007)

bon, deux pattes, trois pattes, noir ou beige, une prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique ne devrait pas contenir de composant &#233;lectronique (actuellement).


----------



## MamaCass (7 Juin 2007)

Salut 

Alors les nouvelles :

- Je n'ai pas de condensateur dans ma prise tel.
- J'ai testé avec un autre modem routeur, au moins pour voir si la synchro se faisait, négatif.
- J'ai testé ma freebox au taf, elle se synchronise.

J'ai donc appelé la hotline de Free et ma ligne est tout simplement désactivée 

Donc déclaration d'incident et tickets, envoi de techniciens....

Je devrais retrouver ma ligne debut de semaine prochaine :hein: pas d'explications, ils ne savent pas ce qu'il s'est passé 

Merci à tous pour votre aide, j'espère recupérer ma connexion, mon téléphone et la télé avant lundi


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci à tous pour votre aide, j'espère recupérer ma connexion, mon téléphone et la télé avant lundi



Bel optimisme, quand on sait avec quel enthousiasme les techniciens de France Télécom remettent en service les connexion défaillantes des FAI autres qu'Orange 

J'espère pour toi qu'ils me feront mentir, mais bon ... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci &#224; tous pour votre aide, j'esp&#232;re recup&#233;rer ma connexion, mon t&#233;l&#233;phone et la t&#233;l&#233; avant lundi


oui mais un lundi de quel mois?
 
( je plaisante &#224; peine , ticket gamot et verif+ r&#233;paration par le tandem des fr&#232;res &#233;nemis  FT/free  ca se fait pas le plus souvent pas rapidement, parfois oui , souhaitons le pour toi )


----------



## MamaCass (7 Juin 2007)

J'esp&#232;re aussi, avec mon site en plus, j'ai totalement besoin d'internet :sick:

De toute fa&#231;on, quand il faut se faire entendre, je m'y connais, donc si Lundi &#231;a ne marche toujours pas, relance au tel direct.

J'ai re&#231;u des mails de Free pour suivre les incidents  au moins l&#224; je sais qu'ils ont envoy&#233; la demande de v&#233;rification de ligne chez FT  .....

Patience, patience...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> De toute façon, quand il faut se faire entendre, je m'y connais, donc si Lundi ça ne marche toujours pas, relance au tel direct.
> ..


oh tu sais, les relances telephoniques la hotline a l'habitude et ca leur fait pas du tout d'effet.
à part des poursuites judiciaires si Free est indiscutablement 100%fautif ( ce qui ici n'est pas prouvé)  y a pas grand chose qui les impressionne


----------



## Exxon (7 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh tu sais, les relances telephoniques la hotline a l'habitude et ca leur fait pas du tout d'effet.
> à part des poursuites judiciaires si Free est indiscutablement 100%fautif ( ce qui ici n'est pas prouvé) y a pas grand chose qui les impressionne


 
Comme je le redis moi ca a pris 6 mois  
Je viens tout juste d'envoyer le dossier de réclamation pour me faire rembourser.

Bonne Chance


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2007)

Bon, pas la peine de s'&#233;nerver, particuli&#232;rement apr&#232;s Free, vu que dans ce genre de cas, leur r&#244;le se borne &#224; demander &#224; France T&#233;l&#233;com d'envoyer un technicien v&#233;rifier sur place. Si cette premi&#232;re intervention n'est pas probante, ils ne pourront que demander une seconde intervention. Si &#231;a ne suffit toujours pas, ils en demanderont une troisi&#232;me o&#249;, pour la premi&#232;re fois, leur technicien &#224; eux pourra accompagner celui de FT. Bien entendu, c'est FT seul qui fixe toutes ces dates d'intervention, et en g&#233;n&#233;ral, la ligne est r&#233;tablie (par miracle) la veille du jour ou le technicien de Free doit se rendre sur place avec celui de FT.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2007)

Tr&#232;s bon r&#233;sum&#233; Pascal
( surtout pour la partie r&#233;tablissement miracle)


----------



## MamaCass (7 Juin 2007)

Et bien je ne vais pas devoir m'enerver 

FT m'a appelé ce midi, j'allais juste repartir au taf, donc j'étais chez moi, le technicien est venu brancher un appareil sur la prise téléphonique, il est reparti vérifier le repartiteur et 10 minutes plus tard, le problème était résolu 

En fait ma ligne *avait tout simplement était débranché du répartiteur* !!!! 

"explications du technicien : vous savez entre les déménagements, les mises en place de ligne, ca peut arriver...."

No comment, j'aurais pas dû attendre 3 jours :rose:

Le principal c'est qu'ils sont intervenus rapidement, bravo à Free et à FT :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2007)

Et ben ca tu vois ca sent le cagage *FT*  &#224; plein nez
et FT le savait pertinement 
Et c'est sans doute pour ca que FT a fait vite avant d'avoir des ennuis


----------



## Melounette (7 Juin 2007)

Salut les gars.
Voilà, je suis à côté d'une dame dans un bar wifi qui a un p'tit souci pour configurer mail sur son macbook. Elle a un compte free, et dans mail, elle reçoit bien, mais elle ne peut pas envoyer. Pourtant, on a regardé, elle a tout bien configuré, le port, le serveur tout ça. Alors, c'est un macbook US, donc peut-être ça vient de là le souci, je ne sais pas.
On a tout essayé, et ça marche pas.
Une p'tite aide SVP ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Salut les gars.
> Voil&#224;, je suis &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'une dame dans un bar wifi qui a un p'tit souci pour configurer mail sur son macbook. Elle a un compte free, et dans mail, elle re&#231;oit bien, mais elle ne peut pas envoyer. Pourtant, on a regard&#233;, elle a tout bien configur&#233;, le port, le serveur tout &#231;a. Alors, c'est un macbook US, donc peut-&#234;tre &#231;a vient de l&#224; le souci, je ne sais pas.
> On a tout essay&#233;, et &#231;a marche pas.
> Une p'tite aide SVP ?


Petit rappel
Quelque soit la connexion
pour envoyer ses mails free elle doit se connecter sur le smtp du FAI de la connexion

( ici celui du bar et c'est pas free, par ailleurs certains spots wifi n'autorisent pas le passage par leur smtp )

edith piaf
d'ou l'inter&#234;t de gmail
(smtp ind&#233;pendant de la connexion)


----------



## Melounette (7 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Petit rappel
> Quelque soit la connexion
> pour envoyer ses mails free elle doit se connecter sur le smtp du FAI de la connexion
> 
> ...


Ah oui, j'y avais pas pensé. Bon faut dire, avec un mac US, c'était pas clair clair.:mouais:Mais sinon, de chez elle non plus, elle arrive pas à envoyer apparemment. Et on a bien configuré le smtp de sa FAI. Son compte pop tout ça. 'fin, bref, je lui ai dit de s'inscrire ici de toute façon. Vanessa, si tu nous regarde.
Je lui mail la réponse et on verra.
Et pis, Pascal, j'essaierais de t'envoyer un mail du bar la prochaine fois, pour voir...si ça se trouve c'est un smtp facile qui se laisse sauter d'ssus comme une vulgaire entraineuse. Hein...ça on sait pas.
Merci. Un bisou.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2007)

Si c'est une voyageuse elle a tout interêt à prendre un gmail
 à formater sur son Mail
Gmail qui en plus pourra gerer ses mails free au besoin
-----
A mon avis y a un truc à revoir coté reglages de chez elle
( certains smtp sont pas évident à régler, on saute une étape etc)

Vanessa: Consider  dropping free webmail as a main address and get a gmail !

edith
et pour le fun


> Et pis, Pascal, j'essaierais de t'envoyer un mail du bar la prochaine fois, pour voir...si ça se trouve c'est un smtp facile qui se laisse sauter d'ssus comme une vulgaire entraineuse. Hein...ça on sait pas.
> Merci. Un bisou.


en ce cas smtp ce serait pour_ sale morue très prenable_?  
( et encore je reste poli)


----------



## Melounette (7 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Si c'est une voyageuse elle a tout inter&#234;t &#224; prendre un gmail
> &#224; formater sur son Mail
> Gmail qui en plus pourra gerer ses mails free au besoin


Non, mais tu me vois lui demander si elle est une voyageuse ?Je la connais depuis 2 heures.Je drague pas les filles.:rateau: Bah je connaissais pas gmail. Enfin de nom uniquement. Je vais me renseigner en d&#233;tails avant de lui conseiller &#231;a. Je me m&#233;fie des machins exotiques, s'il en est.
Edit : Hey psssst...pascal...Vanessa est fran&#231;aise.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, mais tu me vois lui demander si elle est une voyageuse ?Je la connais depuis 2 heures.Je drague pas les filles.:rateau: Bah je connaissais pas gmail. Enfin de nom uniquement. Je vais me renseigner en détails avant de lui conseiller ça. Je me méfie des machins exotiques, s'il en est.
> Edit : Hey psssst...pascal...Vanessa est française.


t'as bien dit exotique? avec un x?
 

-
gmail?
 c'est probablement le meilleur webmail du moment
Et avec ca des tonnes de services gratuits
ce fil n'est pas là pour en faire la promo
( y a des fils dédiés, et tu connais la sévérité  concernant les off topics de la part de certains chtites tomverres....)


----------



## flemerre (7 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai une freebox qui fonctionne en wifi avec mon vieux pc.
J'ai récupéré un emac que je voudrais également connecter à internet en wifi.
Comme l'emac n'a pas d'airport, j'ai acheté un pont ethernet (wet54g de linksys) que je branche en ethernet sur mon mac et qui capte la connexion wi-fi.
La fonction routeur de la freebox est activée.
Je peux accéder au pont depuis le mac, le pont voit le réseau wifi mais je ne sais pas comment configurer les paramètres de réseau du mac et du pont pour accéder au net. Entre DHCP, adresse IP et adresse de la passerelle, je m'y perds un peu. Aidez moi svp.:rateau:


----------



## Exxon (13 Juin 2007)

Moi je suis plutot IP FIXE.

Donc j'explique sur ta freebox tu configure en routeur.
Ne pas oubliez de l'activer.
Ensuite ip freebox -> 192.168.1.254

Ensuite tu vas dans les paremetres Wifi.
Tu l'actives.
Tu choisis un nom de réseau
Protection Wep
Clé-> une clé wep de ton choix genre jaimelesbisounours

Sur ta carte Wifi :
Adresse IP : 192.168.1.1
Masque:255.255.255.0
Passerelle : 192.168.1.254

DNS : celui de free. c'est genre 212.27.32.177

Voila.
De plus il n'y a pas un tuto qui explique cela?  

  Bonne continuation


----------



## flemerre (17 Juin 2007)

Ok c'est bon.
J'ai eu un peu de mal à me connecter à mon pont ethernet mais maintenant ça marche. Malheureusement il n'y a pas de tuto qui prend en compte ce genre de matériel.
Merci pour le coup de main.


----------



## Exxon (17 Juin 2007)

flemerre a dit:


> Ok c'est bon.
> J'ai eu un peu de mal à me connecter à mon pont ethernet mais maintenant ça marche. Malheureusement il n'y a pas de tuto qui prend en compte ce genre de matériel.
> Merci pour le coup de main.



Ta config reste aussi assez spé.
Maintenant pour le tuto. pourquoi pas toi?
On attend un jolie pdf comme ceux sur rhino


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Juillet 2007)

Raaaaaaah!!!!

Depuis quelques temps, à chaque fois que le téléphone (FT) sonne, paf la freebox (v5) fait sauter la connection, et on voit les diodes se comporter comme si on venait de débrancher/rebrancher la box.
Pourtant il y a des filtres à chaque téléphone...

Vous n'auriez pas une idée par hasard?

Merci par avance,

A.


----------



## MamaCass (4 Juillet 2007)

Salut tout le monde 

Bon moi j'ai un probl&#232;me avec le boitier tv, lors que je mets un programme &#224; enregistrer, au bout d'une heure &#224; peu pr&#232;s, l'image commence &#224; d&#233;conner : effet gouttes, vagues sur toute l'image... et au bout d'un moment l'image plante carr&#233;ment mais ca continue d'enregistrer correctement.

Lorsque je souhaite regarder le programme que j'ai enregistr&#233;, pareil ca deconne mais plus rapidement, toujours ces vaguelettes, si je fais stop et que j'appuie sur le bouton "FREE" de la t&#233;l&#233;commande, je vais dans configuration, hop l'image redevient nickel, d&#232;s que je resort, ca recommence &#224; d&#233;conner.

La plupart du temps je debranche le boitier tv pour qu'il se r&#233;initialise, l'image redevient correct et ca recommence au bout de 15 minutes.

Par exemple hier soir, j'ai regard&#233; un programme d'une heure et j'ai d&#251; relancer le boitier tv au moins 4 fois, pour retrouver une image correcte...

Bref &#231;a m'enerve 

J'ai bien s&#251;r regard&#233; dans le bouquin Freebox et il parle bien de vaguelette, ils indiquent juste de v&#233;rifier les branchements, ca s'est fait : tout est ok.
Il parle aussi de la distance de la ligne et je ne suis qu'&#224; 1300 metres donc je ne pense pas que le probl&#232;me vienne de l&#224;...

Une id&#233;e ?
D&#233;j&#224; rencontr&#233; le m&#234;me probl&#232;me ?

Ce probl&#232;me est apparu il y a quelques mois, avant &#231;a fonctionnait tr&#232;s bien...

Merci

Infos :
Freebox V5 d&#233;groupage total


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Raaaaaaah!!!!
> 
> Depuis quelques temps, à chaque fois que le téléphone (FT) sonne, paf la freebox (v5) fait sauter la connection, et on voit les diodes se comporter comme si on venait de débrancher/rebrancher la box.
> Pourtant il y a des filtres à chaque téléphone...
> ...



Salut Adrienhb, 

Ca c'est un problème de tension, appelle le 10 13, demande un test "myrabel"


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Juillet 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Salut Adrienhb,
> 
> Ca c'est un problème de tension, appelle le 10 13, demande un test "myrabel"


 
Ok merci.

Juste pour info, euh... le 1013, c'est chez FT ou Free?
Et c'est quoi au juste ce test?
C'est payant?

Merci,

A.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb 1013 c'est le service tech de FT !
Appel non factur&#233;
( regarder tes brochures FT)


----------



## miaou (15 Juillet 2007)

flemerre a dit:


> Ok c'est bon.
> J'ai eu un peu de mal à me connecter à mon pont ethernet mais maintenant ça marche. Malheureusement il n'y a pas de tuto qui prend en compte ce genre de matériel.
> Merci pour le coup de main.



content pour toi que ton problème est résolu . Je me permet de profiter du sujet pour poser une autre petite question. 
j'ai mon imac connecté en wifi ( clé d-link ) à ma freeboxHD.  ) comme je n'ai qu'un seul ordi je n'est pas activé la fonction "routeur". tout marche impec . bien que ce soit protégé WPA(TKIP , sans être  parano , j'aimerai quand même savoir s'il y a des " invités "qui se servent éventuellement de mon petit réseau. c'est possible ? et comment? 
merci


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2007)

une piste de securisation parmi d'autres
securisation selon le site "free&mac"
-
note ce site "free&mac" est pas mal fait 
D&#233;couvert il y a peu


----------



## killer_boy3 (16 Juillet 2007)

je viens d'avoir un macbook

et ne voila pas ma surprise au tout début mon mac me dit qu'il ne peut ce connecté pourtant je rentre la bonne clé wep


----------



## miaou (17 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> une piste de securisation parmi d'autres
> securisation selon le site "free&mac"
> -
> note ce site "free&mac" est pas mal fait
> Découvert il y a peu



je te remercie bcp. j'ai en effet téléchargé le logiciel IPScanner 
je l'ai donc lancé  et résultat des courses : 
le mien ,bien sur : local user......
et 3 autres.... avec tout les renseignements  nom , système, adresse IP..........
question peut être bête mais cela veux dire quoi?
 c'est trois qui se sont branché sur mon propre réseau , comment ils ont pu sans connaitre la clé WPA    
ou alors ils sont tout simplement sur le même canal ?
merci encore


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Adrienhb 1013 c'est le service tech de FT !
> Appel non facturé
> ( regarder tes brochures FT)



Je viens d'appeler le 1013, qui m'a renvoyé vers le 3900 et là ils ne semblaient connaître qu'Orange, puisqu'ils me demandaient les 10 chiffres de mon compte chez eux...
Vous auriez une idée de ce que je peux faire pour pouvoir faire ce test Mirabel?
Merci,

A.


----------



## killer_boy3 (17 Juillet 2007)

je viens d'avoir un macbook

et ne voila pas ma surprise au tout début mon mac me dit qu'il ne peut ce connecté pourtant je rentre la bonne clé wep


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2007)

killer_boy3 a dit:


> je viens d'avoir un macbook
> 
> et ne voila pas ma surprise au tout début mon mac me dit qu'il ne peut ce connecté pourtant je rentre la bonne clé wep



Bonjour,

Est-ce que tu as activé la fonction "mimo" de ta free box ?

Si c'est le cas, passe un coup de fil chez free, ils ont une petite manip à faire...


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir, étant depuis peu sur Free, je cherche à paramètrer mon compte mail de Free pour que le messages reçus soient systématiquement renvoyés sur un compte ".Mac". Or, je n'ai pas réussi à dénicher où ce réglage pouvait bien se cacher. Si une bonne âme avait une idée, il ou elle serait sympathique de me la communiquer.  

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Bonsoir, &#233;tant depuis peu sur Free, je cherche &#224; param&#232;trer mon compte mail de Free pour que le messages re&#231;us soient syst&#233;matiquement renvoy&#233;s sur un compte ".Mac". Or, je n'ai pas r&#233;ussi &#224; d&#233;nicher o&#249; ce r&#233;glage pouvait bien se cacher. Si une bonne &#226;me avait une id&#233;e, il ou elle serait sympathique de me la communiquer.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


si tu parles depuis l'interface webmail en ligne ( imp truc bidule) cherche pas , y a pas
c'est du top basique

( email chez  free c'est pas leur point fort)


Par contre tu peux contourner le probl&#232;me facilement

Au lieu de rediriger  de free VERS un compte mac
tu demandes au compte mac de venir chercher les messages CHEZ  free
( c'est la m&#234;me chose mais c'est r&#233;gl&#233; via .mac)

me demande pas les d&#233;tails j'ai pas de .mac 
mais je crois que c'est possible

sinon passe par un gmail
( qui peut le faire, je le sais , je le fais !
et ensuite r&#233;gler la r&#233;xpedition vers .mac)


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Juillet 2007)

Merci pascalformac pour l'info, je vais regarder du coté de ".mac". 
Je ne suis pas très chaud pour aller chez Google. Non pas parce que que leur service n'est pas attrayant ou parce que j'a peur de me faire espionner. Mais mon éthique personnelle me retient devant la perspective de participer à une sorte de main mise d'une entreprise (un peu tentaculaire) sur le Net.

C'est pour cette même raison que j'évite au maximum de recourir aux produits génériques proposés par les grandes enseignes d'hypermarchés. Elles ont déjà concentré, horizontalement, le métier de la distribution sur trois ou quatre grands groupes et sont en train de réaliser le trust vertical de la chaîne agro-alimentaire en tuant toute la diversité de la production. C'est du moins mon avis et tant que je peux résister, je le fais. 

Encore merci pour ton aide.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

ce &#224; quoi je peux r&#233;pliquer,  en pied de nez:
utiliser un service gratuit est aussi une facon de contribuer aux...couts ( pour le prestataire)  

Si tu ne veux pas passer par google passe par un autre !
Y en a plein,  recherche (recherche  non gougeule hein non gougeule)
laposte par exemple
( maintenant , laposte est aussi une grosse structure aux principes fluctuants...  )


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juillet 2007)

Je ne sais pas trop ou poster, je vais le faire ici et j'ajusterai ensuite si necessaire... :rose:

J'ai une freebox en d&#233;groupage total depuis pratiquement un an.
Elle synchronise nickel, la t&#233;l&#233; et le t&#233;l&#233;phone : super :love:

Sur cette freebox V5, j'ai de connect&#233; un PC portable en Wifi, cl&#233; WPA+jesaisplusquoi et mon mac mini, connect&#233; par c&#226;ble ethernet.

tout fonctionne bien, mais depuis quelques semaines, mon mac "perd" de temps en temps (1 &#224; 2 fois par semaine) la connexion internet 

L'assistant r&#233;seau de Mac OS m'indique que je suis  bien connect&#233;, j'ai la loupiote verte, mais impossible d'aller sur le web, de r&#233;cup&#233;rer mes mails, etc...

En red&#233;marrant le mac, &#231;a repart sans probl&#232;me...

Et pendant tout ce temps, le PC portable est toujours bien connect&#233; &#224; internet 

Je ne pense pas avoir bricol&#233; les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de la freebox ou du mac, mais je ne suis pas sur :rose:

Quelqu'un aurait une id&#233;e de quoi faire pour r&#233;gler le soucis?

Merci


----------



## da capo (19 Juillet 2007)

tu peux peut &#234;tre nous pr&#233;ciser la configuration routeur de la freebox ?


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juillet 2007)

je ne connais pas &#231;a de t&#234;te, je regarde ce soir si j'y pense (ben oui, j'y pense que lorsque &#231;a merde... :rose: )

Tu veux quoi comme info exactement?
Le PC portable est en wifi WPA+ autrechose
Le mac est en ethernet sur la prise jaune de m&#233;moire...

La plupart du temps &#231;a marche bien, le pc portable ne perd pas sa connexion...


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ... Au lieu de rediriger  de free VERS un compte mac
> tu demandes au compte mac de venir chercher les messages CHEZ  free
> ( c'est la même chose mais c'est réglé via .mac)



Je viens de mettre en place et de tester et c'est O.K.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Je viens de mettre en place et de tester et c'est O.K.


bien
Après le détail à régler c'est décider
-si  tu écrases via .Mac  copie chez serveur free 
ou
- si c'est gardé et rapatrié (via ta messagerie DD-  compte free) comme avant


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> bien
> Apr&#232;s le d&#233;tail &#224; r&#233;gler c'est d&#233;cider
> -si  tu &#233;crases via .Mac  copie chez serveur free
> ou
> - si c'est gard&#233; et rapatri&#233; (via ta messagerie DD-  compte free) comme avant



C'est d&#233;j&#224; fait : j'&#233;crase. 

PS ; Il n'y avait pas de compte Mail d'ouvert chez Free jusqu'&#224; hier.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> C'est déjà fait : j'écrase.
> 
> PS ; Il n'y avait pas de compte Mail d'ouvert chez Free jusqu'à hier.


garde le 
ca te permet de rédiger des mails free de Mail
( et décocher_ inclure ce compte dans la releve automatique_ de Mail , car sinon , parfois , rare, tu auras parfois un décalage Mac-free, et  ou 2 messages en doublons ( arrivé par free et par free sur.mac)


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> garde le
> ca te permet de r&#233;diger des mails free de Mail
> ( et d&#233;cocher_ inclure ce compte dans la releve automatique_ de Mail , car sinon , parfois , rare, tu auras parfois un d&#233;calage Mac-free, et  ou 2 messages en doublons ( arriv&#233; par free et par free sur.mac)



Non non, je n'ai pas de compte Free dans Mail. Ce compte n'est l&#224; que pour un probl&#232;me, disons, administratif.

PS : ce que j'&#233;crase, ce sont les messages sur le compte Free apr&#232;s transfert.


----------



## miaou (19 Juillet 2007)

miaou a dit:


> je te remercie bcp. j'ai en effet téléchargé le logiciel IPScanner
> je l'ai donc lancé  et résultat des courses :
> le mien ,bien sur : local user......
> et 3 autres.... avec tout les renseignements  nom , système, adresse IP..........
> ...



personne qui peux me donner une réponse, sur l'utilisation de IP Scanner
j'ai rémarque tu toutes les adresses IP détectées sont toutes très proches de la mienne.   ( il n'y a que le dernier nombre qui change ) sans doute toutes de Free. et sur la même passerelle........ mais ça veux dire quoi exactement ? merci


----------



## killer_boy3 (20 Juillet 2007)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que tu as activé la fonction "mimo" de ta free box ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, passe un coup de fil chez free, ils ont une petite manip à faire...


 
bon j'ai réussi par un autre moyen j'ai mis un $ devant la cle wep et sa a marché miracle merci quand meme


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2007)

Depuis hier, je ne peux pas accéder à mon espace FTP (Fire FTP se déconnecte aussitôt) ni à mon site. D'autres ont-ils ce problème ?


----------



## fredintosh (22 Juillet 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Depuis hier, je ne peux pas accéder à mon espace FTP (Fire FTP se déconnecte aussitôt) ni à mon site. D'autres ont-ils ce problème ?


Non, chez moi ça va (via Cyberduck).


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2007)

Ca roule aussi (Fetch)


tu peux essayer avec le terminal pour v&#233;rifier si le serveur est tomb&#233; ou pas. Par exemple, si tu as un site http://iduck.free.fr

dans le terminal :

ftp iduck@iduck.free.fr

Donne le mot de passe. Regarde ce qui se passe.

Si tu te connectes, c'est qu'il y a un souci avec ton client ftp.

Ensuite pour partir

close

quit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ca roule aussi (Fetch)
> 
> 
> tu peux essayer avec le terminal pour v&#233;rifier si le serveur est tomb&#233; ou pas. Par exemple, si tu as un site http://iduck.free.fr
> ...




L'adresse de mon site est http://lasserreg.free.fr
Donc dans le Terminal j'ai tap&#233; ftp lasserreg@lasserreg.free.fr
Et il ne se passe rien.


----------



## da capo (22 Juillet 2007)

Le serveur doit &#234;tre en vrac&#8230;

Patience&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Le serveur doit être en vrac
> 
> Patience


Merci.


----------



## MamaCass (23 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut tout le monde
> 
> Bon moi j'ai un problème avec le boitier tv, lors que je mets un programme à enregistrer, au bout d'une heure à peu près, l'image commence à déconner : effet gouttes, vagues sur toute l'image... et au bout d'un moment l'image plante carrément mais ca continue d'enregistrer correctement.
> 
> ...



Problème toujours là, sait pas quoi faire :rose: une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

essai un reset firmware 

reli la HD avec la freebox avec un cable ethernet et appui sur la fleche de droite en facade tout en allumant la HD
attend le message " firmware " en facade et relache la fleche droite 

apres, dans config , reactive le disque dur etc .....

tu ne perdras rien de ce qui est enregistr&#233; sur le disque dur


----------



## MamaCass (23 Juillet 2007)

Ah un espoir, merci j'essaie &#231;a ce soir :love:


----------



## ivash (23 Juillet 2007)

Youhou tout le monde 

Bon ben moi voila mon problème :

Je suis sur le point de déménager, et outre la mouize que ça va mettre en terme de temps pour récupérer une ligne chez free (on est en dégroupage total chez Free), mon pb est le suivant : en passant par les pages blanches, j'ai repéré les numéros de téléphone des autres résidents de l'immeuble. Et là : surprise l'immeuble est déservi par deux NRA différents : le premier (très intéressant) est situé à 470 mètres (moins de 11 db d'atténuation entre l'immeuble et le DSLAM) ; quant au second (misère !!), il est situé à 2500 mètres de l'immeuble (je ne vou raconte pas la chute au niveau débit).

Les plus perspicaces auront sans doute déjà anticipé ma question : quelle astuce ais-je à ma disposition pour faire en sorte d'être certain d'être raccordé au NRA le plus proche de chez moi ?

... merci ...


----------



## MamaCass (23 Juillet 2007)

Coucou ivash 

Lors du transfert de ligne chez Free, en les appelant, tu devrais leur en parler sinon je ne vois pas trop d'autres solutions :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2007)

ivash a dit:


> : quelle astuce ais-je à ma disposition pour faire en sorte d'être certain d'être raccordé au NRA le plus proche de chez moi ?
> 
> ... merci ...



(tu ne precises pas s'il y a DEJA une ligne FT - même desactivée, il y a de fortes chances que oui)

- essayer de connaitre le numero de l'ancien locataire - proprio et faire un test chez dégrouptest qui indique le NRA de cette ligne physique
( sur n'importe quel FAI , le NRA ne bougera pas quelque soit le FAI  )
toi plus tard tu auras un numero qui sera le même ou un autre , mais physiquement la ligne sera celle là


----------



## miaou (23 Juillet 2007)

oui . d'accord avec pascalformac. 
tu as déjà accès a ton nouvel appartement? il y a une ligne? une tonalité ?

il se peux aussi  que sur les deux il y est  un NRA HD .  . ( peut être pas encore en activité )
regarde bien si à coté du nom d'un des deux NRA tu n'a pas la mention HD.)


----------



## ivash (23 Juillet 2007)

Merci à tous les trois. En gros on est tous à peu près sur la même ligne ( hihi ) au niveau stratégique ... 

Comme tu le suggèrais, Audrey, je comptais téléphoner à Free pour voir s'il n'était pas possible de m'assurer d'être relier au NRA le plus proche (celui du Palais du Commerce à Rennes DSLAM PDC35), mais quand on connait la mauvaise volonté évidente des tech de FT vis-à-vis des clients de Free, je doute que l'info ait une quelconque influence positive. Sinon, Miaou, appremment Malakoff (MAL35) est apparemment un NRA classique, même si 3 DSLAM y sont déployés (MAL35-1,2 et 3). François : le même immeuble est vraiment raccordé soit à Malakoff, soit au Palais DC. A défaut d'avoir déjà un jeu de clés, je ne sais pas encore si les anciens locataires avaient le téléphone ... 

Je vous tiens au courant ...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2007)

ivash a dit:


> Merci à tous les trois. En gros on est tous à peu près sur la même ligne ( hihi ) au niveau stratégique ...
> 
> Comme tu le suggèrais, Audrey, je comptais téléphoner à Free pour voir s'il n'était pas possible de m'assurer d'être relier au NRA le plus proche (celui du Palais du Commerce à Rennes DSLAM PDC35), mais quand on connait la mauvaise volonté évidente des tech de FT vis-à-vis des clients de Free, je doute que l'info ait une quelconque influence positive. Sinon, Miaou, appremment Malakoff (MAL35) est apparemment un NRA classique, même si 3 DSLAM y sont déployés (MAL35-1,2 et 3). François : le même immeuble est vraiment raccordé soit à Malakoff, soit au Palais DC. A défaut d'avoir déjà un jeu de clés, je ne sais pas encore si les anciens locataires avaient le téléphone ...
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant ...


Reve pas mec 
*SI* il doit y avoir création de ligne, ce qui est peu probable  FT te mettra où ca leur chante ou  où ca les arrange à l'instant T, surtout si c'est pour un dégroupage total sur apparte 2 ils se fatigueraient pas) 
Mais de toute facon il est FORT PROBABLE que ce logement est DEJA cablé ( sur un des 2 NRA) que ce locataire ait eu un abonnement ou pas, et là t'auras pas le choix non plus

Dans les 2 cas t'as pas le choix


----------



## ivash (24 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Reve pas mec
> *SI* il doit y avoir création de ligne, ce qui est peu probable  FT te mettra où ca leur chante ou  où ca les arrange à l'instant T, surtout si c'est pour un dégroupage total sur apparte 2 ils se fatigueraient pas)
> Mais de toute facon il est FORT PROBABLE que ce logement est DEJA cablé ( sur un des 2 NRA) que ce locataire ait eu un abonnement ou pas, et là t'auras pas le choix non plus
> 
> Dans les 2 cas t'as pas le choix



Ca je l'ai parfaitement pigé, mais si le raisonnement tient jusqu'au bout, il y a une chance sur deux que je sois sur le bon NRA ... (ce que j'avais déja déterminé bien avant d'avoir envoyé mon premier post). 

En fait, donc, on en sait pas d'avantage les uns que les autres ...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2007)

Mais il y a quelqu'un qui sait
c'est le NRA o&#249; est raccord&#233; la ligne actuelle

Apr&#232;s tu as 2 strat&#233;gies
Si c'est le bon NRA ben tu bouges pas , tant mieux

Si c'est le mauvais , considerer faire construire une nouvelle ligne physique sur le bon NRA
 si dans l'immeuble ca se joue vraiment facon boitier de gauche nra 1 boitier de droite Nra 2

Il est possible que  la r&#233;partition soit purement chronologique ( vieilles lignes "petit NRA" , nouvelles lignes NRA high tech) ou g&#233;ographiques genre  immeuble A nra1 immeuble B nra2
c'est &#224; toi d'enqu&#234;ter, c'est facile &#224; savoir , suffit de demander ( &#224; FT ou dans l'immeuble)

Nouvelle ligne high tech c'est arriv&#233; &#224; une connaissance qui avait besoin  imp&#233;ratif de service pro ( serveurs etc)
MAIS la difference c'est que ca c'est fait via FT ( service entreprise)  , il ne s'agissait pas de degroupage total


----------



## pb271 (25 Juillet 2007)

sylvano27 a dit:


> j'ai reçu ma freebox le 19/10/06 et la connection est activé et lorsque j'ai voulu faire la synchronisation, rien à part un chenillard lent.Coup de fil à free et il me dise d'attendre car peut être trop tôt. Donc j'attends et tjs rien , je rappelle et la personne me dit de faire plusieurs choses:


 
Bonjour à tous, je continue le fil que j'avais malencontreusement commencé ailleurs "Free mais pas pressé".

Voilà j'ai bien reçu hier mardi 24/07/2007 ma freebox aprés 3 semaines. bref...

Je suis scrupuleusement le montage de la partie ADSL et je lance la synchronisation: 88:88 puis chenille lente/chenille rapide, et je me dis super c'est comme décrit sur le papier pour une fois! Rectangle clignotant . Mais voilà une heure aprés rectangle clignotant toujours. Je consulte le mode d'emploi, le CD Rom, je hard reboote si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi (je sens que çà va être mon nouveau copain ce hard reboot). Rien... ca clignote: à 1h19 dans la nuit, j'appelle (ça commence...) le 3244 et je m'aperçois 1- qu'il n'y a pas d'assistance mac 24/24, pas grave pour ce cas mais bon, et là je me tape 10 minutes (3.14) de téléphone avec un gars qui semble me relire le manuel et me fait faire ce que j'ai déjâ fait (reboot...). Il me demande le numéro mac et me dit qu'il voit la freebox qu'il a fait des manips et que d'ici à 48h tout sera réglé. J'imagine que je ne dois pas être le seul comme çà, alors si quelqu'un a une histoire similaire ou me préciser si le gars a vraiment fait quelque chose ou je vais encore devoir appeler?. 

Je précise: mon ADSL est activé depuis le 11/07 (il me l'a confrmé), il ne  semble pas avoir d'appareils pouvant parasiter, et je n'ai pas bidouillé la prise ADSL. Je suis passé voir sur le FAQ de Free. En fait c'est la même chose que sur le mode d'emploi.

Une autre question, dans le manuel, il n'est pas question de Freebox avec USB pour les mac, ça marche quand même? J'ai un Imac G4 800MhZ

Question subsidière: Ils lisent des phrases toutes faites non, les mecs à qui on parle au tél? On dirait des robots et dés que l'on sort de leur discours ils ne savent pas quoi répondre et reprennent le fil à leur phrase précédente en disant la même chose mot pour mot?  

Désolé pour la longueur, et j'attends vos réponses et expériences avec impatience...


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2007)

Des r&#233;ponses, des questions.

R&#233;ponse 1 : l'USB sur Mac -> Non et c'est une chance.

R&#233;ponse 2 : des phrases toutes faites -> Oui, et c'est triste&#8230;

Bref.
Pour en revenir &#224; ton souci de synchronisation.
Premi&#232;re question : es-tu en zone d&#233;group&#233;e ou non ?
Deuxi&#232;me question : que dit le suivi en ligne ?


----------



## pb271 (25 Juillet 2007)

oui je suis en zone dégroupée

Le suivi en ligne dit: que toutes les étapes sontr OK en particulier la 6 qui si j'y j'ai bien compris est indispensable.

J'ai une frayeur avec l'Imac G4 800MhZ: il y a bien une borne ethernet?


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2007)

oui, oui&#8230;
cela fait bien longtemps que les machines Apple sont dot&#233;es de connectique ethernet.

Pour ce qui est de la synchronisation, il n'y a pas grand chose &#224; faire. J'imagine qu'il s'agit d'une erreur (&#231;a arrive) : sur le principe &#224; une ligne adsl est affect&#233;e une freebox reconnue par son adresse mac (identifiant unique de la carte r&#233;seau).
S'il y a erreur, alors la synchro n'est pas possible.


----------



## pb271 (25 Juillet 2007)

Et c'est réparable? Tu penses que le gars hier soir l'a réparé? Ou il m'a dit d'attendre comme çà histoire de reporter?

Merci en tous cas pour tes réponses


----------



## da capo (25 Juillet 2007)

R&#233;parable oui, bien s&#251;r
S'il ne s'agit que de &#231;a, il s'agit d'entrer les donn&#233;es exactes dans le DSLAM.

Mais je ne saurais t'en dire plus.

Ciao.

Essaie de temps en temps, &#231;a peut aller plus vite que les 48h annonc&#233;es&#8230; on peut avoir de la chance


----------



## pb271 (25 Juillet 2007)

Merci 

je vous tiens au courant dés que j'ai des nouvelles!


----------



## pb271 (25 Juillet 2007)

Ca y est, je reviens chez moi et première chose: je branche le Freebox Ô Miracle! Au bout d'une minute elle marque l'heure, je branche le mac (prise ethernet en effet...) et hop aucun réglage à faire, je surfe!!
*Donc si vous avez un rectangle clignotant :

lors de la première synchronisation de la freebox et que le reboot n'y fait rien, passez quelques minutes avec un bonhomme qui lit des phrases toutes faites au 3244 (tapez Dièse puis 2 (pour mac en journée) ou 1 la nuit). Il va bidouiller un truc et dans les 48h, ce devrait être arrangé.

Par contre lors de la synchronisation, elle est passée aprés les traits horizontaux par une étape de quelques dizaines de secondes par rectangle immobile puis à l'heure, pas de deuxième frayeur doncpour les débutants Free comme moi!
*​
Voilou

par contre il va falloir opérer dans le filtre car je passe de 5 Méga de Download avec un modem orange à 1  à 2Méga avec la Frebox.

En tous cas merci pour vos précieux conseils et les sympathiques discutions...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2007)

tu aurais pu t'&#233;conomiser la hotline 
ca serait arriv&#233; sans l'appel
rectangle= dslam d&#233;tect&#233; - reconnaissance DSLAM
attente d'initialisation
c'est normal  &#224; l'inscription
( ensuite en cours d'ann&#233;e non)

 c'est &#224; dire ici , attente  que le numero Mac soit valid&#233;  dans la base de donn&#233;es
Autrement dit que la connexion se fasse pour ta freebox &#224; toi

Ton appel a peut &#234;tre acceler&#233; les choses mais j'en doute


----------



## MamaCass (25 Juillet 2007)

Yes et les traits horizontaux signalent le t&#233;l&#233;chargement d'une mise &#224; jour 
Le manuel freebox est pas mal fait, tu devrais jeter un oeil


----------



## MamaCass (25 Juillet 2007)

sangheeta a dit:


> essai un reset firmware
> 
> reli la HD avec la freebox avec un cable ethernet et appui sur la fleche de droite en facade tout en allumant la HD
> attend le message " firmware " en facade et relache la fleche droite
> ...



Coucou Sangheeta,

J'ai effectu&#233; ce que tu m'as indiqu&#233; y'a une dizaine de minutes. Pas eu le temps depuis le debut de la semaine. Je te tiens au courant, je vais voir d'ici quelques enregistrements et quelques jours. Merci encore 

En plus y'a eu une mise &#224; jour du firmware : j'ai eu l'erreur 2 (la fameuse) donc j'ai fait un hard reboot de la freebox et du boitier HD, apr&#232;s c'est pass&#233; nickel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2007)

pb271 a dit:


> Ca y est, je reviens chez moi et première chose: je branche le Freebox Ô Miracle! Au bout d'une minute elle marque l'heure, je branche le mac (prise ethernet en effet...) et hop aucun réglage à faire, je surfe!!
> *Donc si vous avez un rectangle clignotant :
> 
> lors de la première synchronisation de la freebox et que le reboot n'y fait rien, passez quelques minutes avec un bonhomme qui lit des phrases toutes faites au 3244 (tapez Dièse puis 2 (pour mac en journée) ou 1 la nuit). Il va bidouiller un truc et dans les 48h, ce devrait être arrangé.
> ...


Moi aussi, en passant d'Orange à Free, mon débit a sérieusement chuté (divisé par 2 environ) et je plafonne à 2 méga.


----------



## pb271 (26 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Yes et les traits horizontaux signalent le téléchargement d'une mise à jour
> Le manuel freebox est pas mal fait, tu devrais jeter un oeil


 
Oula la! Ca bache ici!:rateau: 

Tu penses bien que j'ai lu le manuel!! Mais bon quand au bout de 5heures avec le rectangle qui clignote que tu rebootes etc, ben tu appelles, je ne savais que c'était normal...Mais bon c'est arrngé le TV marche super. Que du bon...

A trés plus


----------



## MamaCass (26 Juillet 2007)

Et bien ! contente que tout fonctionne, tu verras la freebox et le boitier tv c'est g&#233;nial


----------



## pb271 (26 Juillet 2007)

Oui merci le seul inconvénient c'est que j'ai passé la soirée d'hier à zapper sur toutes les chaînes!!!


----------



## MamaCass (27 Juillet 2007)

pb271 a dit:


> Oui merci le seul inconvénient c'est que j'ai passé la soirée d'hier à zapper sur toutes les chaînes!!!



J'ai fait ça aussi la première soirée  enfin dommage que les meilleures chaines soient payantes... mais sinon pour 29.99euros/mois, y'a pas mieux


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2007)

Bon, ben comme au dessus. J'ai le rectangle qui clignote et une gentille dame qui a tripatouillé quelque chose sur son ordi et m'a dit d'attendre 72h avant de faire un hard reboot.
Je vais m'éclater lundi matin...:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Août 2007)

Salut!
J'ai un problème avec certains divx et le Freeplayer.
J'ai un iMac 20" Intel 2,16Ghz et une Freebox HD.
Sur certains divx j'ai des soucis de son: ou le son est absent, ou j'ai un son déformé (des espèces de couinements aigus à la place du son normal)
Quand je teste ces mêmes divx avec VLC sur l'ordi, je n'ai pas de souci.
Quelqu'un a déjà été confronté au problème (j'ai fait une recherche mais je n'ai ps trouvé de réponse)? Et si oui, comment régler ce souci?

Merci!


----------



## pascalformac (2 Août 2007)

il y a divers mods freeplayer Mac 
peut etre en tester d'autres....
voir par exemple un forum d&#233;di&#233;
http://free.mac.free.fr/forum/viewforum.php?f=8


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2007)

J'ai testé deux mods. Même problème. j'ai toujours ce son comme un couinement métallique sur certains divx alors que VLC les lit très bien en local sur l'ordi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Août 2007)

Bon, j'ai résolu le problème en arrêtant d'utiliser cette bouse de Freeplayer et en posant directement mes vidéos sur le disque dur de la Freebox...


----------



## MamaCass (6 Août 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Coucou Sangheeta,
> 
> J'ai effectué ce que tu m'as indiqué y'a une dizaine de minutes. Pas eu le temps depuis le debut de la semaine. Je te tiens au courant, je vais voir d'ici quelques enregistrements et quelques jours. Merci encore
> 
> En plus y'a eu une mise à jour du firmware : j'ai eu l'erreur 2 (la fameuse) donc j'ai fait un hard reboot de la freebox et du boitier HD, après c'est passé nickel



La suite de mon problème, après plusieurs jours d'utilisation et tests : toujours le même problème : vaguelette et plantage lors de l'utilisation du disque dur : lorsque je regarde un vidéo venant du mac, lorsque j'enregistre une émission, vaguelettes au bout de 30 minutes environ puis plantage, extinction et allumage du boitier ne change rien, il faut carrément la débrancher pour retrouver une image correcte...

je vais appeler Free


----------



## yonamyte (7 Août 2007)

salut tout le monde, bon voila moi j'ai un gros soucis je viens du canada, jai un imac g5 pas celui avec la camera integree le modele ki precede. je viens demmenager a paris et je nai pas encore acheter de prise dalimentation europeene, je voudrait tout dabord savoir si jai besoin dacheter une nouvelle prise et si oui ou je peux me la fournir? ou dapres ce ke plusieurs personnes mon dit jaurai juste besoin dun transfo! avec un transfo ca riske pas de sauter lordi?? la jai commander la free, pour ce ki va etre du branchement je sais pas si le imac est muni de lairport integrer jaimerai avoir connexion wi fi est ce quil faut ke jachete un routeur et ke je le connect a lordi ou cela ce fai direct, je crois pas avoir lacces bluetooth sur ce modele la? si ya qlq ki peut maider ca serai de la balle! merci davance, mais canada france je ne suis pas encore adaptee


----------



## pascalformac (7 Août 2007)

bonjour

Free te fournira ( normalement) une freebox HD V5 qui est modem adsl  , disque dur , wifi et routeur plus divers d&#233;tails
( il suffit de lire la doc sur le site Free)

Le style t&#233;l&#233;gramme bof bof.
Ponctuation et passage &#224; la ligne facilent la lecture


----------



## yonamyte (7 Août 2007)

mais en ce ki concerne le imac g5 il na pas option d etre connecter en wi fi comme un ordi portable sans avoir a etre connecter a un modem??


----------



## miaou (7 Août 2007)

en ce qui concerne l'alimentation je ne sais . 
pour le wifi
 peux le vérifier dans le menu pomme/à propos de ce mac/  plus d'info/ réseau/ et la tu vois si tu as une carte airtport ou pas 
mais tu doit avoir le même imac G5 que le mien . c'était la première génération de ce modèle. effectivement il n'as de carte airtport express integree
 tu peux en acheter une :
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=93FDCBCF&nplm=M8881
et l'installer
mais une clé usb fait parfaitement  l'affaire comme celle-ci 
http://www.dlink.fr/?go=jN7uAYLx/oI...tbNlwaaRp6jguAmu5j3cf/YEIBNf336rlK04St+vQbw==
c'est que j'ai. et tout baigne
aucun problème avec la freebos HD ; elle prévue pour :wifi, routeur ect.


----------



## yonamyte (7 Août 2007)

mais disons jachete la carte airport je fais comment pour linstaller, pour ouvrir lordi je my connais pas dans ces embrouilles


----------



## da capo (7 Août 2007)

Avec ton ordinateur, il y a un petit manuel ou mieux, sur le site apple, tu peux trouver la d&#233;marche compl&#232;te illustr&#233;e.

Il n'y a que 3 vis &#224; faire tourner pour d&#233;monter le capot arri&#232;re.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2007)

il semble y avoir quelques faiblesses de serveurs free en ce moment

signes chez moi
Pas d'accès à console d'administration de compte ( service momentanement inaccessible)

-bug de l'heure sur freebox: heure décalée ( - une heure)


----------



## miaou (8 Août 2007)

je n'ai pas de problèmes chez moi....

yonamyte :
si tu a peur d'ouvrir ton imac La carte tu l 'achète en magasin et tu demande qu'il te l'installe.. c'est un peu le biz , il faut que tu te trimbale l'ordi , et s'ils le font  ils risquent de te faire payer un supplément ,même si à eux ça leur prend que 5 minutes de boulot. renseigne toi avant 
ou alors comme t'as dit starmac  c'est pas  très difficile ..... tu prend ton courage  à 2 mains et tu te lance..........
autrement ,tu sais  l'adaptateur usb c'est bien aussi ( c'est même meilleur parait-il selon certains  ) et comme ça tu ne te casse pas le bol
je sais pas quoi te dire de plus...........


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> il semble y avoir quelques faiblesses de serveurs free en ce moment
> 
> signes chez moi
> Pas d'accès à console d'administration de compte ( service momentanement inaccessible)
> ...





miaou a dit:


> je n'ai pas de problèmes chez moi....


ok
Evolution
-accès à console ok

-Mais toujours le bug de l'heure décalée
( même après hard reboot)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> -Mais toujours le bug de l'heure décalée
> ( même après hard reboot)



Vu que ça vient de leur serveur, même te tricoter une nouvelle Freebox n'y pourrait !


----------



## Thierry6 (8 Août 2007)

j'ai aussi le problème de l'affichage de l'heure : à chaque reboot de la freebox, elle démarre à 01;00 au lieu de se mettre à l'heure (j'attends encore 1h40, je reboot et ça va être bon  ).

Plus embêtant, en multiposte sur mon Mac (via VLC ou le plugin VLC dans Safari), je n'ai accès qu'à quelques chaines de TV (France 3 et RTL9, peut être quelques autres mais pas les premières de la liste) : jusqu'à hier ça marchait mais depuis aujourd'hui je n'ai plus les autres chaines.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2007)

fin du bug de l'heure
retour à la normale
(chez moi)


----------



## blueberry36 (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Chez moi aussi, la freebox après reboot affiche 1.OO et au bout de quelques minutes retrouve l'heure normale. Par contre le téléphone ne fonctionne plus depuis hier, plus de sonnerie, plus de répondeur, pas moyen d'appeler... Pas mort complètement puisque la boîte vocale, elle, garde les messages qu'on peut entendre dans iTunes.... Pas pratique quand cette ligne est dédiée à des RDV professionnels!!!
Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider ou faut-il attendre une semaine, comme le dit la hotline de Free, un échange de freebox, pour repartir sainement.
Ah, le dégroupage total, qu'est-ce que je regrette!
Merci à vous.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2007)

concernant le telephone
tu sembles avoir un souci ( pas forcement li&#233; &#224; la feebox , ca peut se situer plus haut NRA Dslam cablage ou serveur)
J'ai eu - et j'ai toujours - des soucis de ligne tel&#233;phone 
il faut parfois que je d&#233;croche- raccroche plusieurs fois pour avoir la ligne
Pas encore pris le temps de fouiller et r&#233;soudre


----------



## blueberry36 (9 Août 2007)

Merci pour la réponse.

Je n'avais jamais eu de problèmes jusqu'à hier, même pas des tout petits qu'on oublie bien vite... Par contre, j'ai comme le sentiment que je vais m'en souvenir longtemps de celui-ci. À la lecture des déboires de certains freenautes, çà fiche la trouille!!
Comment obtenir la visite d'un dépanneur-technicien, enfin voir une personne physique...?? Parce qu'avec eux, c'est que du virtuel!

J'aurais voulu joindre les caractéristiques techniques de ma ligne pour éclairer un peu votre lanterne, mais je ne sais pas faire...Désolé.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2007)

pas la peine de mettre tes donn&#233;es pour l'instant  ( sauf si tu as constat&#233; un enorme changement de d&#233;bit depuis hier )
Des ann&#233;es d'aide es free dans le nez ( ailleurs) , les soucis comme le tien ne d&#233;pendent que rarement  de la ligne ( avant ca marchait) 
C'est souvent cot&#233; free  ou moins probable la freebox.

Pour la visite ( payante mais sans doute pr&#233;matur&#233;e) ca se passe via free et c'est genre 80 &#8364;


----------



## blueberry36 (9 Août 2007)

Et si j'essayais de brancher un nouveau téléphone? 
En tout cas merci de ton aide.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2007)

bah tu peux toujours essayer

Mais je te rappelle que tu dis que jusqu'&#224; avant hier tout marchait
peu de chances que ce soit le combin&#233;

ca peut avoir tellement de causes en dehors de ton controle ou pas chez toi
chez toi peut etre  &#224; la rigueur &#234;tre une ligne non nettoy&#233;e ( mais comme avant ca marchait...)
 faiblesse de l'alimentation ( c'est le point faible de beaucoup de freebox surtout depuis les V5)


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Août 2007)

bonjour

c'est revenu chez moi. Apparemment le pb multiposte était très limité à Paris 15.


----------



## reno2 (13 Août 2007)

bonjour
je debarque completement puisque je viens d'acheter un Ibook d'occase, sous OS X 1028 et j'ai eu une cle usb wifi de chez Afterthemac special pour Jaguar. Tout est installé mais la clé-qui est reconnue- ne dialogue pas avec ma freebox hd, que j'ai reglée en routeur puisque mon PC maitre (windows) est relié via ethernet . Est ce qu'il y a des MAJ de firmware a faire pour le Mac ? Qui connait les reglages adequats soit ed rfeebox, soit du Mac.... ou des deux?? 
Merci a qui voudra bien me tuyauter


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2007)

reno2 a dit:


> bonjour
> je debarque completement puisque je viens d'acheter un Ibook d'occase, sous OS X 1028 et j'ai eu une cle usb wifi de chez Afterthemac special pour Jaguar. Tout est install&#233; mais la cl&#233;-qui est reconnue- ne dialogue pas avec ma freebox hd, que j'ai regl&#233;e en routeur puisque mon PC maitre (windows) est reli&#233; via ethernet . Est ce qu'il y a des MAJ de firmware a faire pour le Mac ? Qui connait les reglages adequats soit ed rfeebox, soit du Mac.... ou des deux??
> Merci a qui voudra bien me tuyauter



Tu n'as pas un probl&#232;me de canal ? Sur des matos un peu ancien, le r&#233;glage du canal ne se faisait pas automatiquement !


----------



## miaou (14 Août 2007)

regarde aussi quelle protection tu as mise  sur ton réseau avec la freebox

si tu a choisit la meilleure   :WPA (TKIP + AES).  
peut être  que ta clé le permet pas .
c'est que j'avais. mais ma clé usb ( (D-link) ne permet que WPA (TKIP) ou WPA (AES)
j'ai donc modifié  WPA (TKIP) ; et ça marche......


----------



## blueberry36 (14 Août 2007)

Et pour aider??? cf pb du 9/08 et encore merci PascalforMac.

Après le téléphone, ce fut internet qui lâcha. (d'où l'absence de posts) Eh bien, c'était tout simplement, si j'ose dire, vu le temps passé à résoudre le problème, le transformateur d'alimentation qui avait rendu l'âme (suite à un orage, je suppose....)
Toujours est-il que j'ai trouvé chez Surcouf un adaptateur universel avec des cavaliers de différents voltages et des connectiques variées pour 40 qui me fait tourner la freebox comme à ses plus beaux jours!
Voilà, si çà peut aider...

Je peux donc attendre le cur léger l'échange du matériel promis par Free. Je ne manquerais pas non plus de vous tenir au courant du temps passé à attendre. Çà peut servir aussi?

Mais quelle galère, quand même, de devoir jouer les informaticiens en herbe et se débrouiller tout seuls pour se dépanner. C'est limite honteux de la part de ces prestataires de services virtuels (quels services??) de nous priver d'un outil de travail (le tél) sans s'en soucier le moins du monde...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2007)

blueberry36 a dit:


> transformateur d'alimentation


et oui...
le point faible des freebox


> Mais quelle galère, quand même, de devoir jouer les informaticiens en herbe et se débrouiller tout seuls pour se dépanner.


oui mais tu as aussi l'autre facon de voir
La satisfaction d'avoir résolu la question  toi même.

( pour paraphraser _jaunisse a l'idée_: on a tous en nous quelque chose de superman)


----------



## reno2 (14 Août 2007)

merci pour les premieres suggestions mais ca coince toujours malgre une reinstall complete, de OS X et du driver de la cle.
je n'ai pas mis de WAP, juste la WEp 
j'ai mem affecte une IP speciale sur le routeur pour l'Ibook, avec adresse MAC
toujours rien au balayage des reseaux<;; le grand neant
je ne sais pas si je dois laisser le mode type de reseau = "point d'acces" ou si je dois ajouter mon propre reseau et passer en mode type de reseau "pair a pair" parce que dans ce dernier cas, la cle est connectée (led allumée) mais aucun serveur n'est trouvé

je nage... svp lancez moi quelques bouées, vous les pros du truc .
merci


----------



## Matt2Mac (23 Août 2007)

Bonjour Reno2, je sais pas si t'as réussi à configurer ton système depuis ton dernier message. 

Est-ce que t'as bien redémarré ta freebox pour t'assurer que la config routeur était chargée? Est-ce que tu arrives à voir le réseau wifi de ta freebox depuis le mac?

Pour ce qui est de la configuration wifi sur ton mac, tu dois bien rester en "point d'accès". Essaie de scanner les réseaux wifi alentour... Si t'arrives à voir ton réseau comme ça, après on pourra gérer la connection


----------



## lhallier (24 Août 2007)

"freebox tv en zone non dégroupée" . ou trouves t-on le plugin VLC :
 " application/x-vlc-plugin " ?
J' ai installé la version Intel de VLC :0.8.6c , apparemment elle ne contient pas le Plugin .
Merci d'avance .


----------



## Thierry6 (24 Août 2007)

cherche Web Browser plugin for Intel (9.7MB)
dans cette page
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2007)

et oui
plus d'info  sur le sujet d&#233;di&#233;  freeboxTV
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=182868


----------



## tomisch (24 Août 2007)

Bonjour je voudrai configurer le wifi de ma freebox V5 HD,

Sur ma console de gestion Free, dois je choisir une clé WEP ou WPA?


Merci d'avance


IL est trop beau mon nouveau mac


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Août 2007)

tomisch a dit:


> Bonjour je voudrai configurer le wifi de ma freebox V5 HD,
> 
> Sur ma console de gestion Free, dois je choisir une clé WEP ou WPA?
> 
> ...



Bonjour, je conseille WPA si la carte Airport le supporte.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2007)

d&#233;ja trait&#233;

fais une recherche  dans le fil ( bouton rechercher &#224; cot&#233; d'outils de discussion)

ou dans le forum


----------



## tomisch (24 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> déja traité
> 
> fais une recherche dans le fil ( bouton rechercher à coté d'outils de discussion)
> 
> ou dans le forum


 


désolé pour la re-redondance... j'arrive jamais a trouvé les réponse a mes questions avec "recherche", j'ai toujours pas trouvé d'ailleurs - 
ok, je prend la porte je sors


----------



## miaou (24 Août 2007)

pascalformac  a raison mais bon. 
en plus la réponse coule de source.......free te permet 4 protections   
    * WEP
    * WPA (TKIP)
    * WPA (AES/CCMP)
    * WPA (TKIP + AES)
tu choisit dons celle que permet Airport ......... ne l'ayant pas je ne sais pas..........
WPA(TKIP+AES ) si tu peux  ,c'est la plus élevée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2007)

J'ai choisi celle recommand&#233;e par Free - WPA (TKIP + AES), il me semble - et &#231;a marche  tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Août 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai choisi celle recommandée par Free - WPA (TKIP + AES), il me semble - et ça marche  très bien.



Je confirme.


----------



## blueberry36 (27 Août 2007)

Suite de mon dernier post du 14/08:

Toujours aucun signe de vie de la part de Free concernant l'échange de ma freebox. 3 semaines d'attente, donc....
Questions: comme j'ai résolu le problème moi-même, est-ce que Free est en mesure de "voir" que ma freebox fonctionne à nouveau? Auquel cas, leur silence serait compréhensible quoique... on pourrait me dire: "alors votre problème n'en est plus un, on classe le dossier" ou alors, et là ce serait franchement inquiétant, ce délai de livraison est dans la norme???.... pour eux???
Des avis???

P.S: merci Pascalformac, mais Superman quand même... ma modestie en prend un coup!


----------



## Exxon (28 Août 2007)

blueberry36 a dit:


> Suite de mon dernier post du 14/08:
> 
> Toujours aucun signe de vie de la part de Free concernant l'échange de ma freebox. 3 semaines d'attente, donc....
> Questions: comme j'ai résolu le problème moi-même, est-ce que Free est en mesure de "voir" que ma freebox fonctionne à nouveau? Auquel cas, leur silence serait compréhensible quoique... on pourrait me dire: "alors votre problème n'en est plus un, on classe le dossier" ou alors, et là ce serait franchement inquiétant, ce délai de livraison est dans la norme???.... pour eux???
> ...


 
J'ai mis 6 mois a avoir ma connexion. FREE vit dans un no man's land ou le temps n'est pas une unité de mesure de la satisfaction client. :hein:


----------



## freakstepper (28 Août 2007)

bonjour à tous
je suis passé récemment en dégroupage total chez free.. J'ai entrepris d'installer homeplayer pour pouvoir lire les vidéos depuis ma bécane. Ca marche, mais ily a un hic: l'image saccade et pourtant j'ai les taux suivants:
- 2143kbits/s
est-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait une quelconque solution à me proposer?


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2007)

ce d&#233;bit tu le vois o&#249; ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Août 2007)

freakstepper a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> je suis passé récemment en dégroupage total chez free.. J'ai entrepris d'installer homeplayer pour pouvoir lire les vidéos depuis ma bécane. Ca marche, mais ily a un hic: l'image saccade et pourtant j'ai les taux suivants:
> - 2143kbits/s
> est-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait une quelconque solution à me proposer?



oui, transfère tes vidéos sur le Disque dur de ta Freebox...


----------



## freakstepper (28 Août 2007)

j'ai pas la V5 mais seulement la V4...


----------



## Julo30 (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci pour connecter mon MacBook à ma free box en Wifi. Jusqu'à ce matin tout marchait très bien et depuis cette après midi, mon ordi détecte tout les réseaux Wifi autour de chez moi sauf le mien ! 

En bonne débutante je me suis rendu dans une boutique Mac qui n'a rien touvé d'anormal et m'a confirmé que mon ordinateur fonctionnait normalement. J'en ai déduit que cela venait de ma free box.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce que je dois faire ?


----------



## da capo (29 Août 2007)

la red&#233;marrer ?
&#231;a peut &#234;tre un bon d&#233;but&#8230;

@freakstepper : tu ne m'as pas dit &#224; quoi correspondait ce fameux d&#233;bit&#8230; comme est connect&#233;e la tv &#224; la FBox etc.


----------



## miaou (29 Août 2007)

et vérifier que la fonction  wifi de la freebox soit toujours activée


----------



## freakstepper (29 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> la redémarrer ?
> ça peut être un bon début
> 
> @freakstepper : tu ne m'as pas dit à quoi correspondait ce fameux débit comme est connectée la tv à la FBox etc.



 pour te répondre: c'est le débit descendant de ma connexion, testée via je ne sais plus quel test adsl speed (mais peut être peux-tu m'en indiquer un e véritablement fiable?)
Mon macbook est connecté en ethernet et la freebox à la télé via péritel...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2007)

freakstepper a dit:


> (mais peut être peux-tu m'en indiquer un e véritablement fiable?)



Celui de Free (sur ta console) est pas mal, bien qu'un peu pessimiste en download, celui de MacBidouille est bien aussi, mais ne mesure pas le débit "up"


----------



## freakstepper (29 Août 2007)

et qu'est ce qui importe quand on veut lire les fichiers divx du mac sous homeplayer sur la téloche?
up ou down? ou ni l'un ni l'autre?
et qu'est ce qui peut faire saccader sachant que là mon débit down est de 5/6000 kbps???? (selon macbidouille..)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2007)

freakstepper a dit:


> et qu'est ce qui importe quand on veut lire les fichiers divx du mac sous homeplayer sur la t&#233;loche?
> up ou down? ou ni l'un ni l'autre?
> et qu'est ce qui peut faire saccader sachant que l&#224; mon d&#233;bit down est de 5/6000 kbps???? (selon macbidouille..)



Aucun des deux, c'est la liaison entre le Mac et la Freebox (r&#233;seau interne). C'est du Wifi ou de l'ethernet ?


----------



## freakstepper (29 Août 2007)

c'est de l'ethernet....
mais je me disais aussi que ça pouvait venir du processus de conversion (si processus de conversion il y a entre la freebox et la tv ou netre l'ordi et la freebox - sachant que je n'ai qu'une V4...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2007)

A priori, non, lorsque j'ai test&#233; le FreePlayer, le passage &#224; la TV se faisait dans des conditions comparables &#224; celle de la lecture directe par VLC sur l'ordi. Le d&#233;bit de la liaison ethernet est plus de dix fois sup&#233;rieur &#224; celui que tu peux avoir sur internet, reste donc &#224; explorer l'hypoth&#232;se d'une version de VLC qui pose probl&#232;me ??? Le VLC du FreePlayer est sp&#233;cialement adapt&#233; &#224; son r&#244;le, et en principe (si &#231;a n'a pas chang&#233; depuis l'&#233;poque de mes tests (avec une Freebox v4, comme la tienne), cette fonction de la Freebox est handicap&#233;e par une version standard de VLC.


----------



## freakstepper (29 Août 2007)

hypothèse très intéressante en effet
je crois que j'ai une version 08.6.c
mais je rappelle que j'utilise homeplayer comme freeplayer hein


----------



## blueberry36 (31 Août 2007)

Suite du message du 27/08:

Enfin, après plus de 3 semaines, j'ai pu récupérer une nouvelle freebox dans un... pressing (je n'invente rien) 
Tout fonctionne (heureusement, je suis trop fort)
Déçu de ces pratiques commerciales sous développées où l'on doit se débrouiller seul et mettre sans arrêt les mains dans le cambouis, comme si on n'avait que du temps à perdre, promis, juré, à la prochaine panne, je change de ... crêmerie!!! J'aurai au moins le plaisir de profiter de l'odeur du Pouligny Saint Pierre (le meilleur fromage de chêvre au monde...mais c'est un autre débat)


----------



## mademoisellecha (6 Septembre 2007)

Petit souci...
La ligne de mon appartement a été désactivée (j'emménage en ce moment) et je ne connaissais pas jusqu'à aujourd'hui le nom ni le numéro de mon propriétaire. Impossible donc de connaître l'ancien numéro relatif à mon logement.
J'ai envie de rester chez Free, j'ai donc été voir la rubrique concernant mon cas, à savoir cette page, voici l'option qui m'était présentée : 

*Si vous navez pas connaissance du numéro de téléphone de la ligne de lancien occupant, merci de contacter le service mis à disposition par Free au 0899 905 905 (1,34 euros lappel, puis 0,34 euros/min) qui vous le fournira, de cette façon votre ligne sera raccordée beaucoup plus vite, et vous économiserez 19,99 Euros de frais de mise en service.

*Seulement le numéro donné est défaillant (une tonalité puis ça coupe). 
J'ai donc souscrit à l'offre sans faire vérifier par Free cette ancienne ligne téléphonique installée chez moi et inactive.

Aujourd'hui après une semaine de harcèlement à mon agence immo j'ai pu obtenir le nom du propriétaire, et là, magie, j'ai un numéro. 
Je tente le coup sur Free, j'entre le numéro : "Votre inscription concerne une ligne inactive située au 60 rue machin, paris 12"... 

Free va m'engueuler si je les fais venir pour une installation de ligne alors que c'est pas la peine... Sauf que leur service d'assistance téléphonique ne marche pas en ce moment et que je peux pas les joindre...

Est ce que quelqu'un sait si je peux annuler la première inscription d'une autre façon? :rose:  et heum si je dois continuer mon inscription avec l'ancien numéro de chez moi, ou bien j'attends d'avoir annulé l'autre...? :rose:

Voilà voilà...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2007)

alala
1- Apparement c'est du degroupage total que tu cherches
2- A Paris et dans pas mal d'autres endroits il y a le service REX
c'est &#224; dire attribution automatique et gratuite d'un numero FT (transitoire puisque DT) servant au montage du dossier
d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;crit dans ce fil et ailleurs ( il suffit de d&#233;crocher depuis la ligne -inactive- du dit appartement et de composer un numero FT , bascule sur le service qui attribue un numero de type FT)

2- tu as enclench&#233; DEUX proc&#233;dures free , elles seront vues par Free comme ind&#233;pendantes dans un premier temps  puis contradictoires, route directe  vers les soucis


3- Par ailleurs tu (es) &#233;tais DEJA chez free  ce qui te fait pour le moment 3 dossiers
Alors qu'il y a une proc&#233;dure de d&#233;m&#233;nagement ( avec 2 variantes)  qui aurait r&#233;gl&#233; la chose avec un seul dossier

4-L&#233;galement tu as un d&#233;lai de r&#233;traction ( 7 jours minimum)


----------



## mademoisellecha (6 Septembre 2007)

J'ai branché un téléphone dans l'appart, pas de tonalité, je peux rien appeler du tout...
Et sinon, quand je dis "je reste chez Free", mon premier abonnement reste ici, mes parents s'en servent, celui que je voulais créer est à mon nom à moi.

edit, et je n'ai pas encore enclenché la deuxième procédure d'inscription à partir du numéro que j'ai chopé... j'attendais de voir si c'était possible de joindre la hotline mais il n'en est rien. :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2007)

ben evidemment qu'il n'y a pas de tonalit&#233;, la ligne est inactive .
Si le quartier est dans le reseau  REX ( fortes chances)
composer un numero FT ( factice) et voir
de toute facon c'est assez accessoire il ne s'agit que de l'attribution d'un numero , pas de construction physique de ligne neuve ( elle existe)

 ce n'est pas la priorit&#233; 
la priorit&#233; est d'&#233;claircir la situation avec free puis soit de faire la proc&#233;dure sans rien changer soit proc&#233;dure sur numero donn&#233; par l'agence si elle est possible cot&#233; free
(et  si la ligne a &#233;t&#233; coup&#233;e il n'y a pas trop longtemps)

petit r&#233;sum&#233; ( d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233;,   elle n'est pas faite poour rien  la recherche interne du fil, en haut) l&#224;
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?topic=2778.0


----------



## mademoisellecha (6 Septembre 2007)

Je crois que chez Free ils ont besoin de fric car leurs opératrices téléphoniques font des politesses qui, si on les met à la suite, couvrent je pense facilement la moitié de la conversation téléphonique :mouais: c'est un peu agaçant 

problème réglé, sinon.


----------



## xao85 (6 Septembre 2007)

Est-il possible avec les adresses mac de n'autoriser que certains ordinateurs à utiliser mon résau wifi avec la freebox?


----------



## kaos (6 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Suite a cette annonce  je me demande en fait quand free dit qu'il fournit "tant" de mega 
c'est quoi comme mega ?? mega octets, megabits , mega watts  
Parceque si c'est des mega byts c'est de la triche en fait !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2007)

Quelle triche?
Aucune triche

Rappel
Mbs mb/s Megabits par seconde
5,5Mb/s = 5632kb/s = 704ko/s

Maintenant un autre d&#233;tail qui a son importance
Ne pas confondre mesures en ATM et TCP/IP

les mesures Free
Les mesures de free sont en ATM
Asynchronous Transfer Mode (Mode de transfert asynchrone) est un protocole r&#233;seau qui transmet les donn&#233;es par "cellules" de 53 octets 

et entre le modem et l'ordinateur c'est un autre protocole TCP/IP


Comment s'y retrouver?
Pour passer du d&#233;bit Free en ATM &#224; l'&#233;quivalent en d&#233;bit TCP/IP
il suffit en gros de diviser par 1,2


----------



## kaos (6 Septembre 2007)

et donc c'est des megas quoi chez free..... ??? des megabits non ?

par contre je n'avais pas connaissance des mesures ATM


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2007)

ben faut s'informer 
c'est ecrit d&#232;s la page de presentation de l'offre freeadsl
( voire dans les CGV)


> Des d&#233;bits allant jusqu'&#224; 28mb/s ATM (22,4mb/s en IP) en r&#233;ception et 1mb/s en &#233;mission


et sinon le site d&#233;di&#233;
http://ftth.free.fr/offre_fibre.html


----------



## kaos (6 Septembre 2007)

cool merci ;  parfois je perd le nord avec toutes ces normes et convertions n&#233;c&#233;ssaire ...
et oui entre les debits du wifi , ceux du reseau local, ceux d'internet th&#233;oriques ... ceux r&#233;els .. les logiciels en koctets etc etc 
 je lis des trucs comme &#231;a depuis 3 jours et au final j'en perd mon latin 

je me suis plong&#233; l&#224; dedans pour l'achat d'un routeur et parfois mes recherches sur le net n'aboutissent en fait qu'a me faire douter et c'est le bordel 


bon merci pour tout


----------



## MarcMame (8 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Pour passer du débit Free en ATM à l'équivalent en débit TCP/IP
> il suffit en gros de diviser par 1,2


Pas du tout, moi je multiplie par 0,8.


----------



## Madmac (8 Septembre 2007)

MarcMame a dit:


> Pas du tout, moi je multiplie par 0,8.



le résultat sera très proche pour de petit nombre... pour de plus grand...


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2007)

Dites, avez-vous subi comme moi une vague d'envoi de pourriels ? (plus de 200 non filtr&#233;s sur le week end !)

J'ai pris le temps de tester le scoring, et alors que ces messages d&#233;passent la limite que j'ai fix&#233;e, il sont quand m&#234;me pass&#233; en inbox :/

Suis-je le seul (et dans ce cas j'&#233;plucherai plus en avant les pourriels pour adapter les r&#232;gles) ou le syst&#232;me filtrage a un coup dans l'aile ?

A plus.


----------



## mademoisellecha (10 Septembre 2007)

RAS


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2007)

RAS de special
( j''utilise aucun  des reglages anti spam free via la console, je fais bifurquer via gmail qui bosse tout seul, et cot&#233; free, le filtre gmail  n'a pas boss&#233; plus que d'hab)


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2007)

:mouais:

je vais attendre la prochaine salve pour voir... regarder les en-t&#234;tes et essayer de comprendre pourquoi c'est pass&#233;. plus de 200 dans le week-end... je n'aime pas &#231;a sur mon adresse perso. Sachant que starmac est &#233;pargn&#233;, lui...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2007)

tu as sans doute eu un ou plusieurs contacts ( en pc) qui ont eu leur carnet verol&#233;  copi&#233; et t'es sur la liste d'envoi d'un groupe de robots spammeurs


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2007)

Oui, mais il y a un truc qui ne tourne pas rond pour autant :

-> j'ai des r&#232;gles d'acceptation pour commencer : aucun de ces spams n'y satisfait.
-> j'ai des r&#232;gles d'exclusion dont au moins une devrait agir &#224; savoir le contr&#244;le du scoring. Ma r&#232;gle fixe &#224; 98 le seuil tol&#233;r&#233;, sinon le mail est envoy&#233; dans une boite d'attente (au del&#224; de 198, il est purement et simplement &#233;limin&#233 et l&#224; tous ces pourriels sont not&#233;s 100&#8230;

Alors, je ne comprends pas trop :/


----------



## da capo (11 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Oui, mais il y a un truc qui ne tourne pas rond pour autant :
> 
> -> j'ai des règles d'acceptation pour commencer : aucun de ces spams n'y satisfait.
> -> j'ai des règles d'exclusion dont au moins une devrait agir à savoir le contrôle du scoring. Ma règle fixe à 98 le seuil toléré, sinon le mail est envoyé dans une boite d'attente (au delà de 198, il est purement et simplement éliminé) et là tous ces pourriels sont notés 100
> ...



Bon... j'en suis tout de même venu à bout mais j'ai du créer un nouveau filtre portant sur le contenu de l'un des en-têtes (Content-Type) qui était commun à tous ces pourriels et absent des courriers habituels.

Pour l'instant, j'envoie tout ça dans un dossier spécifique pour validation avant de passer à une suppression pure et simple si il n'y a pas de faux positifs.

J'ai eu la flemme de poster sur les NG free concernant le mail, mais il faudrait que j'aille y faire un saut tout de même...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> J'ai eu la flemme de poster sur les NG free concernant le mail, mais il faudrait que j'aille y faire un saut tout de même...


Ces NG là n'ont pas été fermés par décision d'un juge  comme 14 autres il y a quelques jours ...


----------



## Kukana (13 Septembre 2007)

On a le droit d'avoir de l'aide pour la freebox sur ce topic ?


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> On a le droit d'avoir de l'aide pour la freebox sur ce topic ?



free, freebox... ça devrait aller.


----------



## nicobast (14 Septembre 2007)

Hello,
j'ai un powerbook (les derniers avant les intel) et je viens de recveoir ma freebox,
tout est en place, la télé fonctionne, le téléphone aussi, internet avec le cable aussi mais le wifi non....
l'ordinateur détecte le réseau (correctement crée sur le site free) mais dès que je tente de m'y connecter apparait un message  m'indiquant qu'"une erreur a empèché la connection au réseau xxx"
Je suis perplexe, cela vient il de la freebox? de mon Mac?

Merci de vos réponses
Nico


----------



## nikolo (14 Septembre 2007)

redemmarre ta freebox (idme apres toute modif sur ta console free)


----------



## nicobast (14 Septembre 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> redemmarre ta freebox (idme apres toute modif sur ta console free)




Merci, mais c'est la première chose que j'ai fait...
(et pas qu'une fois....)
@+
Nico


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2007)

quel type d'authetification/cryptage ? WEP,WPA ?

Il n'y a pas une histoire de $ &#224; ajouter au d&#233;but de la cl&#233; ?


----------



## Zyrol (14 Septembre 2007)

nicobast a dit:


> Hello,
> j'ai un powerbook (les derniers avant les intel) et je viens de recveoir ma freebox,
> tout est en place, la télé fonctionne, le téléphone aussi, internet avec le cable aussi mais le wifi non....
> l'ordinateur détecte le réseau (correctement crée sur le site free) mais dès que je tente de m'y connecter apparait un message  m'indiquant qu'"une erreur a empèché la connection au réseau xxx"
> ...



Par simple curiosité, le nom du reseau ? c'est freephonie ? si c'est le cas, c'est pas du tout bon !
le réseau freephonie est pour les telephones, tu peux d'ailleurs le désactiver si tu veux.

Il faut donc activer le wifi, pense à cocher tout en haut de la page de config sur free "activer ce service) c'est tout bete, mais beaucoup se sont fait avoir


----------



## nicobast (14 Septembre 2007)

Merci d'essayer de m'aider
>Starmac : j'avais une cl&#233; WEP, &#231;a ne marchait pas, je viens d'essayer avec une cl&#233; WPA, mais je ne suis pas &#224; la maison, je verrais ce soir si le changement de cl&#233; r&#232;gle le probl&#232;me....
>Zyrol : le nom du r&#233;seau n'est pas freephonie, le wifi est bien activ&#233;, la preuve en est qu'airport d&#233;tecte le r&#233;seau que j'ai cr&#233;e mais il est incapable de s'y connecter... m&#234;me apr&#232;s plusieurs essais et v&#233;rifications du mot de passe...

Merci
@+
Nico


----------



## duracel (14 Septembre 2007)

nicobast a dit:


> Merci d'essayer de m'aider
> >Starmac : j'avais une clé WEP, ça ne marchait pas, je viens d'essayer avec une clé WPA, mais je ne suis pas à la maison, je verrais ce soir si le changement de clé règle le problème....
> >Zyrol : le nom du réseau n'est pas freephonie, le wifi est bien activé, la preuve en est qu'airport détecte le réseau que j'ai crée mais il est incapable de s'y connecter... même après plusieurs essais et vérifications du mot de passe...
> 
> ...


 
As tu la possibilité de faire des tests croisés?
Ton ordi peut-il se connecter sur un autre réseau?
Un autre odri peut-il se connecter à ton réseau?


----------



## nicobast (14 Septembre 2007)

Non mon ordi ne peut pas se connecter sur un autre r&#233;seau (je viens d'arriver et je connais encore poersonne dans l'immeuble)
mais j'&#233;ssaierais de r&#233;cup&#233;rer l'ibook d'un pote pour tester mon r&#233;seau avec...
merci
@+
Nico


----------



## Kukana (14 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> free, freebox... ça devrait aller.



oki doki
alors moi ma question c'est comment accéder par le wifi a tout les enregistrement de ma freebox car je n'en vois que 2 sur 10 ...


help ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> oki doki
> alors moi ma question c'est comment acc&#233;der par le wifi a tout les enregistrement de ma freebox car je n'en vois que 2 sur 10 ...
> 
> 
> help ?



&#231;a d&#233;pend des chaines sur lesquelles tu as enregistr&#233;. Certains enregistrements sont prot&#233;g&#233;s contre la copie et donc on ne les voit pas...


----------



## nikolo (14 Septembre 2007)

tu peux contourner ce probleme en les enregistrant via la TNT car l&#224; le flux n'est pas protegeable . C ce que je fais pour TF1 et M6 par exemple.


----------



## Kukana (14 Septembre 2007)

Mais ils SONT enregistrés depuis la tnt 
sur la freebox je peut les voir
mais sur mon ordi non ....


----------



## bilouboy06 (16 Septembre 2007)

je viens d'acquérir un mac mini et jeter mon pc à la poubelle  et je navigue en pleine inconnu tant mon j'ai subi un lavage de cerveau par mr bill...
la freebox installée , la connexion est plus que lente meme pas 512 alors que j'étais à 2 mégas avec le pc... je suppose qu'il faille que je configure qqchose dans la freebox mais what?
merci d'avance pour le néophyte et néanmoins miracuké que je suis


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2007)

bilouboy06 a dit:


> je viens d'acqu&#233;rir un mac mini et jeter mon pc &#224; la poubelle  et je navigue en pleine inconnu tant mon j'ai subi un lavage de cerveau par mr bill...
> la freebox install&#233;e , la connexion est plus que lente meme pas 512 alors que j'&#233;tais &#224; 2 m&#233;gas avec le pc... je suppose qu'il faille que je configure qqchose dans la freebox mais what?
> merci d'avance pour le n&#233;ophyte et n&#233;anmoins miracuk&#233; que je suis



Pour qu'on puisse t'aider, il faudrait d&#233;j&#224; qu'on sache comment est configur&#233;e la Freebox, et aussi, le Mac (r&#233;glage ethernet/TCP-IP, firewall, services ouverts ?)


----------



## Kukana (16 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> Mais ils SONT enregistrés depuis la tnt
> sur la freebox je peut les voir
> mais sur mon ordi non ....



pas d'aide ..?
je contacte free..?


----------



## kaos (16 Septembre 2007)

non aucun truc a configurer .... que tu branches un pc ou un mac c est identique

puisque tout appareil est r&#233;git par le protocole tcp/ip ... tu es sur que &#231;a va moins vite ?

r&#233;fl&#233;chis .... comment cela pourrait il changer quelque chose ? mois j ai la meme vitesse mon pc qu'avec mon mac et meme en debranchant avec le meme cable .... 


le seul cas de figure qui changerais la vitesse serait a la rigeur avec le wifi ( difference de carte entre pc et mac )

tu as un routeur externe ?


----------



## urza57 (17 Septembre 2007)

Je viens d'avoir mon mac, je me connecte au net avec airport en ip manuelle, je n'ai pas mis le pare feu et clé en WPA. Le souci est que je deconnecte souvent au niveau de airport, je suis obligé de me reconnecté avec airport ou, quand il me met "erreur sur le réseau freebox", de redemarrer ma box. Quel est le pb?


----------



## miaou (18 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> pas d'aide ..?
> je contacte free..?



tu a enregistré sur le disque dur  de la freebox ? 
pour le lire sur ton ordi il faut se connecter au serveur FTP de free


----------



## kaos (18 Septembre 2007)

urza57  je te conseille de mettre ton pare feu ( mode furtif )

le logiciel netdrive (ftp freebox ) n'est pas disponible pour mac mais juste pour pc


----------



## pascalformac (18 Septembre 2007)

en passant
l'outil free d'&#233;change de gros fichiers  a &#233;volu&#233;

taille maxi: 10 giga
temps de garde: 30 jours


----------



## Kukana (18 Septembre 2007)

miaou a dit:


> tu a enregistré sur le disque dur  de la freebox ?
> pour le lire sur ton ordi il faut se connecter au serveur FTP de free



oui mais enfait je ne vois qu'une parti des fichiers ...


----------



## MamaCass (18 Septembre 2007)

Je crois avoir trouver la cause de mon problème de plantage du boitier HD. (voir posts précédents)

La chaleur :affraid:

Lorsque le boitier commençait à déconner (freezes de l'image, ou plantage lors de lecture de films enregistrés) le boitier était bouillant.

Forcement les aérations sont en desous et sur les côtés... 

Bref j'ai sorti le boitier du meuble en faux bois contreplaqué je sais pas quoi  mais y'avait quand même bien de la place autour mais ca ne devait pas respirer par en dessous, j'ai mis le boitier par terre (sur parquet) et là ca déconne plus du tout !!!

J'ai vu également sur divers forums Free que des gens achetaient des refroidisseurs avec ventilos qu'ils branchaient directement en USB sur le boitier.

Voilà voilà si ca arrive à quelqu'un, penser à respirer


----------



## nikolo (18 Septembre 2007)

tu peux aussi tout simplement couper un bouchon de vin en 4 parts egale et les mettre sous la freebox.

C'est ce que j'ai fait et ma freebox dans un placard fonctionne tres bien. NO FREEZE.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Septembre 2007)

Je vais essayer cette m&#233;thode aussi, parce que l&#224; ca traine 

Et ce midi alors que le soleil pointait son nez sur le boitier HD (toujours par terre), il n'a pas fallu attendre plus de 10 minutes pour que l'image commence &#224; freezer...donc c'est bien la chaleur + manque de ventilos qui fait d&#233;conner le boitier HD.


----------



## kaos (19 Septembre 2007)

l'alimentation d un ventillo sur le port usb de la freebox est deconseill&#233; et peux faire sauter la garantie je crois .... je l'ai lu sur freeTV un truc comme &#231;a

Moi j'ai mis freebox et routeur dans une table de nuit custom avec un ventillo aliment&#233; avec une vielle alim de telephone portable ..... &#231;a dechire ...

Par contre le boitier avec le disque dur lui je n'ai pas encore bricol&#233; quoi que ce soit mais &#231;a va venir il chauffe aussi beaucoup ....

une solution efficace aussi c est les tampons pour meuble pour sur&#233;lever le boitier &#231;a coute a peine 2 euros et c est plus joli que du liege provenant d'une bouteille de pif 

Une vieille tour pc avec juste une alim &#231;a peut etre bien aussi pour tout mettre et profiter du 5 et 12V


----------



## nikolo (19 Septembre 2007)

exact pour le bouchon sauf que j'ai mis dessus du gafeer de cie argent donc meme couleur que la freebox HD


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

je suis sur IBOOK G3, mac os 10.4.10 connecté en wi-fi sur freebox HD en routeur activé.
IP freebox 192.168.0.254
DHCP activé
Début DHCP 192.168.0.10
Fin DHCP      192.168.0.50
IP DMZ         192.168.0.0
IP FREEPLAYER  192.168.0.0

Tout marche , internet, téléphone, tv. J'ai activé Freeplayer, téléchargé le logiciel pour mac os x(sur :http://adsl.free.fr/multimedia/freeplayer/)
j'ai plusieurs dossiers dont 2 applications : VLC et vlc-fbx.app (qui ne fait que 200ko et dont l'icone ne ressemble pas à une application. elle représente une règle, un crayon et un autre truc et c'est marqué : pour power pc). Quand je clique sur cette applic, c'est VLC qui apparait.
Quand j'ouvre la TV freebox, Freeplayer apparait en bleu mais je ne peux pas cliquer dessus.
j'ai fait le test du ping, bon. J'ai suivi les instructions de FREE
Bon quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer ce qui se passe?

Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2007)

L'ip du freeplayer doit correspondre à celle de ta machine sur laquelle le logiciel est posé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2007)

Et les fichiers &#224; diffuser ne doivent pas &#234;tre trop loin de la racine du disque dans l'arborescence. A l'&#233;poque o&#249; j'ai test&#233; le FreePlayer, je devais mettre mes films au premier niveau du disque, sinon, ils ne passaient pas !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2007)

jamais eu ce soucis


----------



## kaos (24 Septembre 2007)

Sous window une commande sous dos "ipconfig" permet de connaitre son ip mais comment fait on sous mac au fait ?

vous connaissez la commande dans le shell ?


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Sous window une commande sous dos "ipconfig" permet de connaitre son ip mais comment fait on sous mac au fait ?
> 
> vous connaissez la commande dans le shell ?



En allant dans le panneau  de préférences réseau, tu auras accès à cette info.

Tu as aussi utilitaire de réseau dans lequel les infos seront plus complètes

autrement, si tu tiens vraiment à utiliser le terminal un petit netstat devrait faire l'affaire. (je crois)


----------



## MamaCass (24 Septembre 2007)

ou sinon un ifconfig tout simplement


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> ou sinon un ifconfig tout simplement



je l'avais oublié celui là...


----------



## kaos (24 Septembre 2007)

merci beaucoup a vous .... je connnais aucune commande terminal 

mamacass tes podcast font furreur .... mes amis que j'ai fais swicher sur mac en sont fouuuuu :rateau:

parfait tout ça ... je connaissais l'util reseau mais je voulais savoir la comm shell


impecable !


----------



## MamaCass (24 Septembre 2007)

Merci


----------



## kaos (24 Septembre 2007)

c'est nous qui te remercions pour tout le temps que tu passes a faire tes podcasts ...
et ils ne finissent pas perdus sur un HD c est moi qui te le dis :rateau:

Ma soeur est trop contente  et nous on trouve que tu as une jolie voix 




ON EN VEUT D AUTRES


----------



## miaou (25 Septembre 2007)

eyetv compatible avec le Freebox 
je n'ai pas trop compris l'utilité ...  on aura quoi de plus ?
http://www.svmmac.fr/news/4176/eyetv_compatible_freebox_iphone_et_ipod_touch


----------



## rejane (30 Septembre 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Bonjour, je conseille WPA si la carte Airport le supporte.


_Salut à tous,
il me semblait que la Wifi fi sur FreeBox ne necessitait aucun accessoire complémentaire, je me trompe ?
à +
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2007)

rejane a dit:


> _Salut à tous,
> il me semblait que la Wifi fi sur FreeBox ne necessitait aucun accessoire complémentaire, je me trompe ?
> à +
> _



Oui ... et non ! 

Sur la Freebox V5, pas besoin d'autre chose. Sur les V3 et V4, il faut commander chez Free une carte, qui ressemble à une PCCard, mais qui est en fait "spécial Freebox". sur les V1 et V2, pas de Wifi possible sans passer par un routeur, si je ne m'abuse.


----------



## kaos (30 Septembre 2007)

la v5 c est bien la hd ? plus besoin d'acc&#233;soires mais quelques soft ne font pas de mal 

parcequ'on peut rajouter des utilitaires bien sympa mais pas encore dispo sur mac //

sur pc il y a netdrive qui permet d utiliser le disque internet a partir du pc comme un disque ftp mais en local ( ex; chez moi la freebox est en bas avec un routeur et en haut a cot&#233; de la t&#233;l&#233; se trouve l autre boitier en wifi ... netdrive me permet de mettre des films du son et des photos sur le disque et les avoir dispo sur la t&#233;l&#233; // le tout sans fil )

un autre soft sur pc ( je n ai plus le nom ) permet lui a partir de la t&#233;l&#233; avec la t&#233;l&#233;commande de naviguer ds ton pc ou tout pc du r&#233;seau local mais sur la t&#233;l&#233; et donc lire 
un film en intranet.


Tout &#231;a va bientot arriver sur mac ... ce n'est que le d&#233;but .... les debits adsl sont correct depuis peu de temps mais tout &#231;a nous laisse dej&#224; entrevoir toute l ampleur 
de l'acces &#224; l'info qui est &#224; port&#233;e de main


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Septembre 2007)

rejane a dit:


> _Salut à tous,
> il me semblait que la Wifi fi sur FreeBox ne necessitait aucun accessoire complémentaire, je me trompe ?
> à +
> _



WPA c'est une clé donc un paramètre sur la Free Box et la carte Airport c'est sur ton micro.

Don effectivement avec une Free Box HD il ne faut rien rajouter.


----------



## rejane (1 Octobre 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> WPA c'est une clé donc un paramètre sur la Free Box et la carte Airport c'est sur ton micro.
> 
> Donc effectivement avec une Free Box HD il ne faut rien rajouter.



_c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait ( je parlais bien de la V5, bien évidemment )
à +
_


----------



## Matm (19 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer la freebox HD et je rencontre les 2 problèmes suivants :

1/ Impossibilité de connecter mon iMac 20'' dernière version par WiFi, il détecte la borne mais ne semble pas accepter la clef WEP. Cela marche parfaitement bien avec un câble ethernet

2/ Impossibilité d'installer le freeplayer et donc de lire des vidéo sur ma TV à partir de fichier sur le Mac.

Quelqu'un a t il déjà rencontré ces pbs ?

Merci​


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2007)

As-tu indiqué à ta freebox quelle est l'IP de l'ordi sur lequel le freeplayer est posé?

Pour plus de facilité, dépose tes vidéos sur le DD de la freebox, la lecture se fait mieux...


----------



## Matm (19 Octobre 2007)

OK, comment fait-on pour

1/ déclarer l'@IP du Mac ou se trouve le freeplayer au niveau de la freebox

2/ accéder au DD de la freedox et y déposer des vidéos ?​


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2007)

Ca se passe dans l'interface de gestion de ta freebox accessible par le site de Free.

Pour metre les vidéos sur le DD de la freebox, quand tu cliques sur le bouton Free de la télécommande, tu vas sur configuration.
Là tu actives le ftp
ensuite tu entres les paramères dans ton logiciel de ftp (transmit ou cyberduck) et tu accèdes au contenu de ta freebox.
Tu peux y déposer tes fichiers.
Ensuite pour lire, toujours dans "configuration" tu vas sur Disque dur et tu clique sur naviguer.
Tu verras tes fichiers


----------



## Matm (19 Octobre 2007)

Super merci

Et pour mon pb de connexion en WIFI, quel pourrait être la cause selon vous ? Pour info, je peux me connecter en WIFI sur ma freebox à partir de mon PC portable pro  

No comment...​


----------



## philweb (26 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour
Y a t il une solution pour recevoir la télévision sur 2 postes TV quand on est chez free en dégroupage total avec une freebox HD?
Merci


----------



## nikolo (26 Octobre 2007)

non pas pour l'instant il faut attendre la fibre optique ou tu pourras avoir 2 boitiers TELE.

sinon utilise un repartiteur tele qui renvoie le signal de la free sur une autre tele (les 2 teles verront la meme chaine ou l'une la tele et l'autre un dvd etc).


----------



## philweb (26 Octobre 2007)

Effectivement c'est une idée.
merci


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2007)

en passant si il y a chamailleries sur le programme

 solutions 
*une chaine regard&#233;e via la TV + une 2 &#232; chaine vue via internet sur le portail tv de free ( tv via navigateur internet beaucoup moins de chaines) 

** si freebox V5 
-regarder une chaine + enregistrer l'autre
-avec certaines versions freeplayer , regarder plusieurs chaines sur plusieurs ordis
(ou tv si ordi li&#233; &#224; la TV et &#233;quip&#233; pour transmettre le signal de l'ordi vers la TV)


----------



## philweb (26 Octobre 2007)

N'y a t il pas possibilité (dans un avenir proche) d'acheter une freeboxHD pour un autre poste de tv?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Octobre 2007)

Et pourquoi?
une ligne adsl = un modem

tu as d&#233;j&#224; pas mal de solutions (la plus simple : enregistrer ou regarder par web,  ou bien  lier un ordi &#224; une TV et avoir un des freeplayers qui permettent le multichaines , je ne sais pas si pour mac il existe , en windows oui)


----------



## nikolo (26 Octobre 2007)

si 2 boitiers freebox TV avec la fibre optique de Free quand ils seront un peu partout. C'est pr&#233;vue dans leur CGV  fibre optique disponible &#224; la maison m&#232;re de FRee.;


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2007)

A propos de la fibre optique, &#231;a se passe comment ? Mon Syndic vient de me dire qu'ils sont en pourparlers avec plusieurs op&#233;rateurs, mais je pense qu'on va prendre Free, on est plusieurs usagers parmi les copropri&#233;taires.
D&#232;s l'AG de d&#233;cembre, on devrait pouvoir donner notre accord. Des parisiens ont-ils d&#233;j&#224; test&#233; ? je suis sur Paris M&#233;nilmontant.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Quelqu'un a d&#233;j&#224; eu des probl&#232;mes avec le disque dur du boitier HD de la freebox ?

 il m'indique, dans les infos de configuration, qu'il est "d&#233;fectueux".

Je vais donc appeler Free mais je voulais vous demander si vous connaissez le d&#233;lai pour l'envoi d'un nouveau boitier ou si il s'agit plut&#244;t d'un retour pour r&#233;paration ?


----------



## fpoil (29 Octobre 2007)

ouais et bon courage : 

1&#232;rement : il faut les avoir et &#231;a tout le monde le sait les hotlines de nos chers FAI ne sont pas &#224; la hauteur et sous dimensionn&#233;es

2&#232;mement ils vont te demander de faire une batterie de test au tel, genre reboot hardware du boitier (brancher d&#233;brancher 5 fois...) donc si comme moi les deux sont reli&#233;s en wifi et &#233;loign&#233;s de 20 m, c'est tout faux il faut connecter les deux boitiers en filaire pour faire ce reboot

3&#232;mement : le hard reboot est parfois trompeur, mon disque est apparu comme ok, je raccroche et fait un transfert ftp, bingo dd d&#233;fectueux &#224; nouveau

bref toujours un dd d&#233;fecteux, pas eu le temps et le courage de les rappeler


----------



## kaos (29 Octobre 2007)

les hotlines de free sont maintenant accessibles 24/7 suites aux nombreuses plaintes .... maintenant &#231;a d&#233;pend on peut avoir du bol ! ! ! 
Je ne veux pas me faire l'avocat du diable mais je suis chez free depuis de nombreuses ann&#233;es ... presque depuis le debut et le service c'est grandement am&#233;lior&#233; !

De toute fa&#231;on en cas de probl&#232;mes tout les fournisseurs d'acc&#232;s se valent 

Ces freebox en font quand m&#234;me voir de toute les couleurs .... ma m&#232;re change la sienne pour la deuxi&#232;me fois.

all&#233; courage tiens nous au jus // car je n'avais pas entendu parler de probl&#232;mes sur le disque dur de la HD //

by


----------



## fpoil (29 Octobre 2007)

teo a dit:


> A propos de la fibre optique, ça se passe comment ? Mon Syndic vient de me dire qu'ils sont en pourparlers avec plusieurs opérateurs, mais je pense qu'on va prendre Free, on est plusieurs usagers parmi les copropriétaires.
> Dès l'AG de décembre, on devrait pouvoir donner notre accord. Des parisiens ont-ils déjà testé ? je suis sur Paris Ménilmontant.




étant à l'opac, je ne peux rien faire, juste attendre que l'opac conclue son marché public et  choisisse l'opérateur... bref pas demain la veille


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Merci &#224; vous deux pour ces infos 

Je vais faire le test hardreboot c&#226;bl&#233; et tester avec transmit, comme &#231;a si &#231;a marche toujours pas je pourrais leur dire 

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci à vous deux pour ces infos
> 
> Je vais faire le test hardreboot câblé et tester avec transmit, comme ça si ça marche toujours pas je pourrais leur dire
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant



Tu as une freebox HD V1? (sans ventilo)
Si oui, on est dans le même cas.
Ce qu'il faut faire : 
-Un hard-reboot du boitier asdl
-Un hard-reboot du boitier HD
-une initialisation du HDD
-Bien noter le pourcentage affiché sur l'écran avant le retour à l'écran de base (je crois que c'est 62% de mémoire)

Ensuite, tu les appelles et tu leur dit bien que tu viens de faire les opérations ci dessus (à la limite, tu dis que tu as fais ces opérations 2 fois de suite, pour un même résultat)

Si ils acceptent l'échange, prends ton mal en patience : j'ai fait la demande fin aout, j'ai eu le nouveau boitier mi-octobre 

Bon courage!!!


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Je ne sais pas quelle version du boitier j'ai chez moi, je l'ai depuis 1 an.

-Un hard-reboot du boitier asdl >> d&#233;j&#224; fait 

-Un hard-reboot du boitier HD >> d&#233;j&#224; fait mais reli&#233; en wifi, faut que j'essaie en ethernet comme expliqu&#233; plus haut

-Une initialisation du HDD >> d&#233;j&#224; fait, bloqu&#233; &#224; 62&#37; puis ok

 Merci pour les renseignements et pour l'estimation du d&#233;lai de remplacement

Par contre on peut garder le boitier d&#233;fectueux en attendant d'avoir le nouveau ?


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Octobre 2007)

oui, tu gardes le boitier jusqu'a ce qu'il t'envoie un mail et un sms pour aller echanger le boitier contre un neuf dans le point relais kiala le plus proche


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Ok, merci c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a  


On s'habitue quand m&#234;me &#224; la qualit&#233; du num&#233;rique et aux chaines propos&#233;es


----------



## teo (30 Octobre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> étant à l'opac, je ne peux rien faire, juste attendre que l'opac conclue son marché public et  choisisse l'opérateur... bref pas demain la veille



J'ai reçu un message en fin d'année je crois où ils me demandaient des renseignements. J'ai répondu et fais suivre au Syndic. Il y a 5 jours, le même me dit que c'est justement en pourparlers et qu'on doit voter en AG. Sur les 15 copropriétaires, nous sommes au moins le quart chez Free (et c'est le FAI du syndic aussi ). Comme cela n'intéresse personne, j'espère que le vote pour Free va passer en accéléré et que dès qu'ils pourront câbler, on en bénéficiera. Je vous tiendrais au courant si ça bouge, mais pas avant 2008, l'AG est en décembre.


----------



## endavent (30 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de rechercher dans ce fil de messages et dans le forum Internet et je n'ai lu personne qui rencontrait exactement le même problème que moi : je suis passé chez Free suite à un déménagement. Avant j'étais chez Club Internet, déjà en Wifi avec mon Imac G5. Dès que j'allumais mon Mac et que le Finder se lançait, il se connectait au réseau automatiquement.

Depuis que je suis chez Free, il n'y a rien à faire : il faut impérativement que je sélectionne mon réseau dans la liste pour qu'il s'y connecte. C'est le seul qui apparaît, et la clé Wep est bien dans le trousseau, mais il s'obstine à ne pas vouloir réaliser la connexion en automatique. Je suis allé dans les paramètres réseau, j'ai configuré Airport pour qu'il se connecte automatiquement aux réseaux préférés, j'ai vérifié dans les options si tout était correct, mais non  

Je précise que j'ai bien mis un $ devant la clé wep pour qu'elle soit prise en compte, et effectivement elle est bien reconnue la première fois. J'ai changé le nom de mon réseau, etc .... toujours pas de connexion automatique.

C'est bien embêtant car, lorsque je pars plusieurs jours, je programme mon Mac afin qu'il se réveille à heure fixe afin de pouvoir prendre la main à distance durant une plage horaire définie. Et là je suis coincé !

Je ne vois pas d'où ça pourrait venir


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2007)

Vous avez vu?
free a relooké son site d'assistance et de recherche d'infos

*Et nouveauté:

EVA *
hotesse d'assistance "virtuelle"




acces en cliquant "assistance technique" à gauche
http://www.assistancefree.fr/


----------



## yonamyte (6 Novembre 2007)

en fait je sais pas ou aller chercher, jai un imac g5 le tout premier model (sans webcam integre) jaimerai le mettre en connexion wifi mais il na pas la carte integre, est ce quil ya un moyen que je le mette en wifi, que ce soit en mettant cle usb wifi en mettant une carte externe, si oui si possible de mindiquer quoi et ou je pourrais acheter, merci davance


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2007)

@yonamyte
quelle freebox?


----------



## yonamyte (6 Novembre 2007)

comment ca quel freebox, cest la nouvelle freebox, je lai depuis meme pas 1mois, cest les deux boitiers sans fil


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2007)

yonamyte a dit:


> comment ca quel freebox, cest la nouvelle freebox, je lai depuis meme pas 1mois, cest les deux boitiers sans fil


et comment voulais tu que nous on le sache?
on est pas devins
T'aurais fort bien pu avoir une V4 qui necessitait achat de carte wifi free en sup

Donc , sur la la HD V5 tu as déjà le wifi
il te restera à t'occuper de la partie Mac


----------



## yonamyte (6 Novembre 2007)

cest vari que je ne lavais pas mentionnee mais ma question ce concentrer sur le mac parce que je savais deja quil me manquer que la partie mac a moccuper cest exactement ca quil me manque vu que mon ordi na pas la carte integree quil ne fait pas wifi, je me demander ce quil fallais que je fasse, que jachete pour quil le devienne!


----------



## kaos (6 Novembre 2007)

Tu risques d'etre deçu par le debit wifi ... ça va pour surfer et lire ses mails mais je te conseille le cable reseau qui apporte une connection bien plus stable et plus puissante
si tu télécharge un peu ... y a tjrs moyen de tirer un cable proprement 

Tu as vraiment besoin du wifi ?


----------



## kaos (6 Novembre 2007)

Tu risques d'etre deçu par le debit wifi ... ça va pour surfer et lire ses mails mais je te conseille le cable reseau qui apporte une connection bien plus stable et plus puissante
si tu télécharge un peu ... y a tjrs moyen de tirer un cable proprement 

Tu as vraiment besoin du wifi ?


----------



## yonamyte (6 Novembre 2007)

jtexplique mon soucis, la je suis connectee avec cable jai amener mon ordi du canada et jai mis un transformateur pour changer voltage qui seteind des que ca surchauffe, ca va finnir pas tuer mon ordi parce quil seteind innopinement, jai brancher mon ordi dans ma chambre et le transformateur ne surchauffe pas la bas, ca doit etre la force de la prise du salon qui est tres forte donc comme je veux eviter davoir cable qui traverse tout lappart je voiulais le mettre en wifi!


----------



## yonamyte (6 Novembre 2007)

je devrais faire comment dapres toi?


----------



## nykau100 (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour
j'ai la free box hd depuis hier je voulais savoir si avec une cle usb ont peut copier des donnees sur le disque dur de la hd ou alors via mon mac par wifi?? 
il y a une possibilite de voir le disque de la hd sur mon mac
le tout en wifi
merci


----------



## jodido (6 Novembre 2007)

http://www1.assistancefree.fr/?s=ftp+freebox


----------



## endavent (9 Novembre 2007)

A défaut de répondre à mon post de l'autre jour (http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4457157&postcount=1312), est-ce que ceux qui sont sur Free en Wifi pourraient au moins me dire si leur Mac se connecte automatiquement au réseau lorsque leur machine démarre ou revient d'une veille prolongée (donc sans sélectionner le réseau dans l'icone Airport) ?

Ca me permettrait de savoir si ça vient de ma configuration ou du réseau Free ?

Merci par avance.​


----------



## nikolo (9 Novembre 2007)

mon mac et mon pc se connecte sans probleme au demarrage ou apres une veille en wifi sur free.


----------



## kaos (9 Novembre 2007)

endavent a dit:


> A défaut de répondre à mon post de l'autre jour (http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4457157&postcount=1312), est-ce que ceux qui sont sur Free en Wifi pourraient au moins me dire si leur Mac se connecte automatiquement au réseau lorsque leur machine démarre ou revient d'une veille prolongée (donc sans sélectionner le réseau dans l'icone Airport) ?
> 
> Ca me permettrait de savoir si ça vient de ma configuration ou du réseau Free ?
> 
> Merci par avance.​



La connection est automatique mais apres avoir parametrer ton reseau sur ton interface utilisateur chez free ...... une fois ton mot de pass enregistrer dans ton troussseau mac
la connection sera immédiate


----------



## endavent (14 Novembre 2007)

Merci kaos d'avoir essayé de m'apporter une solution, mais ça ne venait pas de là.

En effet, le Mac se connectait bien en automatique ...dès lors que j'avais sélectionné mon réseau Free dans la liste de l'icone Airport. En revanche, à chaque fois qu'il sortait de veille prolongée ou qu'il démarrait, l'icone restait désespérément grisée, alors que le réseau apparaissait bien dans la liste.

J'ai trouvé tout seul la solution (enfin, grâce à Apple) : depuis la 10.4.8 il arrive sur certains Mac que ce problème survienne, sur les connexions protégées par clé WEP.

Il suffit dans ce cas de supprimer le réseau dans la liste du panneau des préférences-réseau, de modifier dans le compte Free le type de protection en WPA et de recréer une connexion sur le Mac.

Et ça marche (mais encore faut-il le savoir  ) ! 

Plus d'infos : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304482-fr

Ce qui est bizarre est qu'ils font référence aux Mac Intel qui auraient ce souci, or le mien est un G5​


----------



## macleb (14 Novembre 2007)

Je possède une freebox v3 et depuis peu un MB que j'aimerais connecter en wifi sur la fbx. Malheureusement free ne vend plus de carte pour les fbx v3. Je compte passer à la freebox HD d'ici 2 mois. En attendant si quelqu'un pouvait me dépanner avec une carte wifi (dont il ne se sert plus depuis looooonngtemps) compatible avec la fbx v3, cela m'aiderait beaucoup. Par avance, merci.
PS: j'ai bien précisé une fbx v3 parce qu'un copain m'avait donné sa carte wifi et après une semaine de galère, il se trouve qu'elle est compatible v4 mais v3: tout est dans la nuance


----------



## zeph58 (17 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour 

L'un d entre vous a t il reussi a renvoyer correctement le flux de tv.freebox.fr sur sa tele?

De mon cote image OK mais son NOK

J'utilise easybox, j'ai teste avec homeplayer meme souci.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Novembre 2007)

zeph58 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> L'un d entre vous a t il reussi a renvoyer correctement le flux de tv.freebox.fr sur sa tele?
> 
> ...


et pourquoi tu ne passes pas directement de la freebox à la TV ( via peritel)?
t'es en non dégroupé?


----------



## banjo75 (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
je suis abonné chez Free ADSL avec Freebox HD. 
La freebox est reliée à mon mac Intel en Ethernet (Je suis sous Leoaprd). 
Chaque fois que je rallume le Mac, je perd ma connexion Internet, il me faut rallumer et eteindre la Freebox chaque fois ou presque !!!
Quelqu'un a t'il une solution ?
Merci pour votre aide ...






              vbrep_register("4482784")


----------



## nikolo (20 Novembre 2007)

doublon désolé


----------



## nikolo (20 Novembre 2007)

Même probleme chez moi en ce moment depuis 3 jours. C'est penible.


----------



## DavidRoc (22 Novembre 2007)

... les pages mettent 10 à 15 secondes pour se charger ,sur safari comme Firefox (G5 2GHz- 1,5 GO ) tout est à jour  , et les pc de la maison n'ont pas ce problème de ralentissements... :hein: , y'a t-il des paramètres à vérifier ou des tests à effectuer qui pourraient m'aider?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2007)

DavidRoc a dit:


> ... les pages mettent 10 à 15 secondes pour se charger ,sur safari comme Firefox (G5 2GHz- 1,5 GO ) tout est à jour  , et les pc de la maison n'ont pas ce problème de ralentissements... :hein: , y'a t-il des paramètres à vérifier ou des tests à effectuer qui pourraient m'aider?
> Merci pour votre aide


Quel OS? quelle configuration? wifi? ethernet?
(quelle freebox)


----------



## DavidRoc (23 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quel OS? quelle configuration? wifi? ethernet?
> (quelle freebox)


OS tiger 10.4.11 , airport , freebox avec les 3 antennes ( tout marchait trés bien jusqu'a peu.... rien d'installé de louche ou même de nouveau ces derniers temps... )


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2007)

DavidRoc a dit:


> OS tiger 10.4.11 , airport , freebox avec les 3 antennes ( tout marchait trés bien jusqu'a peu.... rien d'installé de louche ou même de nouveau ces derniers temps... )


le _jusqu'il y a peu_
ce serait pas jusqu'au passage à 10.4 .11 par hasard???

Test simple
Mac en ethernet direct et comparer
et si c'est different c'est  airport 104.11 à revoir
( et en ce cas tu vas voir les sujets airport mou  bien entendu)


----------



## DavidRoc (23 Novembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> le _jusqu'il y a peu_
> ce serait pas jusqu'au passage à 10.4 .11 par hasard???
> 
> Non , ça le faisait aussi avant la mise à jour
> ...



Merci je vois ça


----------



## LaureP (26 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?? Depuis quelques mois déjà (mais pas depuis le début de ma souscription à la freebox), je ne peux plus envoyer de mails (depuis mes adresses yahoo et d'entreprise) via Entourage avec ma freebox (alors qu'ailleurs tout marche bien, via numéricable par exemple).

J'ai débloqué le port 25 sur la console de gestion de Free, relancé la freebox ; j'ai essayé, dans les paramètres de mon compte yahoo, de mettre smtp.free.fr pour le courrier sortant, de vider d'abord ma boîte d'envoi. Mais rien n'y fait !!

Voici le message qui s'affiche quand j'essaie de faire partir des mails d'Entourage :
_Entourage ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur. Vérifiez que les informations sur le serveur sont entrées correctement dans les paramètres de compte et que les paramètres DNS indiqués dans le volet Réseau des Préférences système sont corrects.

_Dans mes modifications hasardeuses, j'ai aussi personnalisé l'entrée DNS sur la console de gestion de Free, mais je ne sais pas du tout à quoi ça sert...

Que faut-il faire ?? Merci beaucoup d'avance !
Laure


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2007)

coucou

A dater du 3 decembre le numero d'hotline Free *specifique pour Mac* sera le suivant
08 92 13 06 22 

En passant SVMMac place, pour la 3 è année consécutive  Free en #1 coté  qualité d'hotline mac


----------



## vianney456 (1 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,
j'aimerais savoir comment mettre mon mac en wifi ?
j'ai une conection ADSL chez free sur mon PC
merci


----------



## MamaCass (1 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> 
> A dater du 3 decembre le numero d'hotline Free *specifique pour Mac* sera le suivant
> 08 92 13 06 22
> ...



Merci pour l'info


----------



## miaou (1 Décembre 2007)

vianney456 a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'aimerais savoir comment mettre mon mac en wifi ?
> j'ai une conection ADSL chez free sur mon PC
> merci


 c'est a dire?
 quel mac tu as ?
 il faut qu'il soit équipé d'une carte air port ,depuis 2 ans environ tous les mac l'ont,
et la tu as rien a faire de spécial ; il détecte tout seul tous les réseaux wifi qui sont à sa portée , tu sélectionne le tien avec le mot de passe bien sur et c'est tout
si tu l'as pas il faut en acheter une ,  ou alors avec une clé usb ( D-Link par ex ) ça marche aussi. mais ca, pour savoir quoi acheter ça dépend de ton mac


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2007)

Moi, j'ai un petit souci depuis hier avec le wifi alors que jusqu'à présent ça marchait très bien. Au démarrage, l'icône Airport reste grisée. Si je clique dessus, aucun réseau n'apparaît dans la liste. Ei si je reclique dessus un moment après, je vois mon réseau Freebox. Je le sélectionne et la connexion se fait. Comment résoudre ce problème ?

J'ai une Freebox V4 et Leopard (10.5.1)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2007)

peut-être un problème d'oxydation au niveau de la connexion de l'antenne de ta carte airport ? Quand tu te connectes, tu as tout de suite toutes les barres ?

Essaie de débrancher, puis de re-brancher (avec précaution, fragile, utilise si tu as, une pince à bec fin pour le faire, pour ne pas tirer sur le fil) la prise d'antenne, et même la carte airport. Fais pareil aussi au niveau de la Freebox (la carte, pas l'antenne, hein ! ).

Bien entendu, je suppose que tu as vérifié auparavant les paramètres de connexion automatique de ton Mac !

Sinon, fais comme moi (je viens de demander, après 37 mois d'abonnement, l'échange gratuit de ma Freebox v4 par une v5)


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de trouver un nouveau soft pour le multiposte Free : iFreeTV  

Le truc, c'est que pour fonctionner, il demande de cocher l'option 'Activer laccès pour les périphériques daide' dans les prefs système. :mouais:

En faisant une recherche internet rapide, j'ai vu que cela était généralement pour autoriser du AppleScript.

Comment savoir si je n'autorise pas quelque chose de sournois sur mon Mac 

Merci à tous d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2007)

laurent ce n'est pas vraiment un soft multiposte( au sens classique free)
 mais un simple logiciel pour acceder à tvfreeboxfr
 voir là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=182868

 avec une possibilité d'enregistrer

et de ce que j'ai vu ( ailleurs) buggué ou mal codé


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> laurent ce n'est pas vraiment un soft multiposte( au sens classique free)
> mais un simple logiciel pour acceder à tvfreeboxfr
> voir là
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=182868
> ...



Pas sûr car ça lance VLC pour la lecture.
Mais bon tu as raison, c'est la version uniquement bas-débit donc quelques chaines seulement...

Sinon, c'est quoi ce truc d'accès pour les périphériques daide ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Pas sûr car ça lance VLC pour la lecture.
> Mais bon tu as raison, c'est la version uniquement bas-débit donc quelques chaines seulement...


non c'est pas ca
c'est une interface d'accès au bouquet tvfreeboxfr ( accessible à tout freenaute haut débit bas débit , dégroupé ou non)
qui est totalement dissocié du bouquet TV sur TV

  sauf qu'au lieu de le lancer via un navigateur c'est via VLC et permet d'enregistrer

et d'ailleurs tu peux toi aussi lancer ca dans VLC c'est juste un peu casse bonbon le gars  a donc pondu un pack tout fait avec enregistreur


----------



## MamaCass (2 Décembre 2007)

iMagneto fonctionne très bien même sous Léopard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> peut-être un problème d'oxydation au niveau de la connexion de l'antenne de ta carte airport ? Quand tu te connectes, tu as tout de suite toutes les barres ?
> 
> Essaie de débrancher, puis de re-brancher (avec précaution, fragile, utilise si tu as, une pince à bec fin pour le faire, pour ne pas tirer sur le fil) la prise d'antenne, et même la carte airport. Fais pareil aussi au niveau de la Freebox (la carte, pas l'antenne, hein ! ).
> 
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse,

Les paramètres de connexion automatique sont bons. Et quand je sélectionne le réseau Freebox, j'ai bien toutes les barres.

Mais débrancher et rebrancher la carte Airport suppose d'ouvrir l'iMac. Et là, très peu pour moi.

J'essaierai avec la carte de la Freebox. Cependant, les voyants sont allumés comme il faut.

Et dans le pire des cas, je rétablirai la connexion filaire. Avec un Mac de bureau, c'est moins gênant.


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> non c'est pas ca
> c'est une interface d'accès au bouquet tvfreeboxfr ( accessible à tout freenaute haut débit bas débit , dégroupé ou non)
> qui est totalement dissocié du bouquet TV sur TV
> 
> ...



Ah OK...

Je me suis fait un fichier .m3u qui regroupe toutes les chaînes. 1 doubleclick dessus et j'ai accès à la TV.
Pas beau du tout mais efficace. C'est pour ça que je recherche un soft tout beau qui rende ça plus sympa 



MamaCass a dit:


> iMagneto fonctionne très bien même sous Léopard


iMagneto utilise Mplayer je crois, et je voulais éviter de multiplier les softs installés.
Mais je vais peut-être y réfléchir plus sérieusement


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Je me suis fait un fichier .m3u qui regroupe toutes les chaînes.



celui là?

```
TM3U
#EXTINF:0,7 - Arte
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_arte
#EXTINF:0,2 - France 2
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_france2
#EXTINF:0,3 - France 3 national
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_france3
#EXTINF:0,14 - France 4
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_france4
#EXTINF:0,5 - France 5
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_france5
#EXTINF:0,24 - France ?¥
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_franceo
#EXTINF:0,8 - Direct 8
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_direct8
#EXTINF:0,12 - NRJ 12
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_nrj12
#EXTINF:0,11 - NT1
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_nt1
#EXTINF:0,23 - TV5
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_tv5
#EXTINF:0,15 - BFM TV
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_bfmtv
#EXTINF:0,13 - La Cha?Æne Parlementaire
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_lcp
#EXTINF:0,271 - Al Jazeera
http://tv.freebox.fr/stream_aljazeera
```


----------



## bx86 (2 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir, 

Je mets ce post car il ne me semble pas que le problème soit soulevé dans les dernières pages.

Suite à une problème d'erreur 50 récurrent, free m'a envoyé un nouveau module HD, celui avec deux antennes. 
Je le branche, chargement du firmware, paramétrages, tout fonctionne. Donc je recherche les chaînes TNT : rien. Rebelote et toujours rien. 

Sur Internet un petit surf permet de savoir que free ne propose plus de TNT sur les derniers modules de HD. 

Donc, si on enregistre TF1 et M6 sur le Disque Dur du boîtier HD, pas question d'aller prendre les fichiers (par serveur ftp interposé) sur ce DD pour les rapatrier sur un ordinateur, comme cela pouvait être le cas grâce à la TNT. Belle avancée. 

C'est rageant de voir reculer le progrès !!

Hervé


----------



## MamaCass (2 Décembre 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> iMagneto utilise Mplayer je crois, et je voulais éviter de multiplier les softs installés.
> Mais je vais peut-être y réfléchir plus sérieusement



iMagneto utilise VLC ou Mplayer au choix, les deux applis sont incluses dans le package du logiciel. (afficher le contenu du paquet) et dans les préférences du logiciel, tu choisis VLC ou MPlayer


----------



## MamaCass (2 Décembre 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je mets ce post car il ne me semble pas que le problème soit soulevé dans les dernières pages.
> 
> ...



salut,

Je suis chez Free depuis un peu plus d'un an en dégroupage total et je n'ai jamais pu rapatrier sur le Mac, les fichiers enregistrés sur TFI ou M6. Il y a le petit cadenas dessus.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> Sur Internet un petit surf permet de savoir que free ne propose plus de TNT sur les derniers modules de HD.


Inexact!

la TNT est maintenue
Seules quelques series  ont vu le TNT retiré , ensuite free a repris l'ancienne configuration

article du 19 novembre 2007


> Il  y a quelques semaines, une information parue sur le Journal du Freenaute a mis le feu aux poudres. En effet, certains freenautes recevaient des Freebox HD sans tuner TNT. La presse spécialisée sest fait largement échos de cette disparition. La gronde sest immédiatement fait ressentir dans la communauté freenaute à propos de cette disparition.
> 
> Free étant visiblement à lécoute de ses abonnés, nous avons eu la confirmation de sa part que la Freebox garderait bien son tuner TNT et que nont été produits que quelques boitiers HD sans TNT.
> 
> Il est vrai que depuis larrivée de TF1 et M6 sur Freebox TV, le tuner TNT avait certainement moins dintérêt, et on peut comprendre que Free ait pensé à la supprimer. Mais vous êtes visiblement nombreux à être attachés à cette fonctionnalité.


source
http://www.universfreebox.com/article4244.html

tente un 2 è échange si c'est si important


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> salut,
> 
> Je suis chez Free depuis un peu plus d'un an en dégroupage total et je n'ai jamais pu rapatrier sur le Mac, les fichiers enregistrés sur TFI ou M6. Il y a le petit cadenas dessus.



Salut Mama,

Si tu pousses l'expérimentation, tu constateras qu'il en va de même pour ceux enregistrés sur W9, cette condition a été mise par ces chaînes (qu'on ne peut pas non plus regarder via le multichannel, directement sur l'ordi) pour permettre à Free de continuer à les diffuser.


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> celui là?
> 
> ```
> TM3U
> ...



Non, putôt de ce genre (coupé car trop long :rateau

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:0,2 - France 2
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=201
#EXTINF:0,3 - France 3 national
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=202
#EXTINF:0,5 - France 5
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=203
#EXTINF:0,6 - M6
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=613
#EXTINF:0,7 - Arte
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=204
#EXTINF:0,8 - Direct 8
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=372
#EXTINF:0,9 - W9
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=373
#EXTINF:0,10 - TMC
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=497
#EXTINF:0,11 - NT1
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=374
#EXTINF:0,12 - NRJ 12 5.1
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=381
#EXTINF:0,12 - NRJ 12 St&#8730;©r&#8730;©o
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=382
#EXTINF:0,13 - La Cha&#8730;Æne Parlementaire


----------



## bx86 (2 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Inexact!
> 
> la TNT est maintenue
> Seules quelques series  ont vu le TNT retiré , ensuite free a repris l'ancienne configuration
> ...



Bonsoir, 
Ben voyons, 
Oui cela a de l'importance, puisque la TNT permettait des enregistrements de ces chaînes. Or ce n'est plus possible.

Je reçois une "nouvelle" freebox ce jour et : 

1. Aucune chaîne TNT n'est repérée par le boîtier HD. 
2. En appuyant sur le bouton enregistrement sur TF1 et M6, rien ne se déclenche. 

Autant retourner au magnétoscope et à l'hertzien. 

Alors je suis juste tombé sur la "mauvaise" série qui n'a plus de TNT. Et il va encore falloir que je renvoie ce boîtier !!

Chapeau free. 

Hervé


----------



## Laurent_h (2 Décembre 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Ah OK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je viens de le tester 



MamaCass a dit:


> iMagneto utilise VLC ou Mplayer au choix, les deux applis sont incluses dans le package du logiciel. (afficher le contenu du paquet) et dans les préférences du logiciel, tu choisis VLC ou MPlayer



Et je pense que malgré l'absence du français, je vais le garder comme magnéto numérique.
Une version française serait quand même bienvenue


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

Une chose m'échappe un peu ici : vous semblez (du moins pas mal d'entre vous) éprouver des difficultés avec le "multiposte" de Free. Pour ma part, j'utilise depuis le départ MacFreeTV, et en dehors, au début d'un problème récurent de gels, du à un fastpath réglé de façon un peu "optimiste", et solutionné depuis par un réglage moins ambitieux, donc, rien à voir avec le logiciel lui même (qui d'ailleurs utilise VLC, se contentant de fournir une interface simplissime et programmation des enregistrements) je dois dire que, tant en visualisation directe qu'en mode "magnétoscope", ça a fonctionné dès le départ, rien qu'en appuyant sur le bouton, et ça continue depuis sans le moindre souci, à tel point que je n'ai pas réussi à savoir quel problème pouvait bien résoudre la mise à jour qu'il m'a proposé récemment, tellement j'en ai pas eu.

Donc, ce qui m'étonne, c'est que je ne me souviens pas avoir lu ici le moindre mot sur ce soft (gratuit et francophone), qui, je pense, réglerait pas mal de choses pour bon nombre d'entre vous ?


----------



## Laurent_h (3 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une chose m'échappe un peu ici : vous semblez (du moins pas mal d'entre vous) éprouver des difficultés avec le "multiposte" de Free. Pour ma part, j'utilise depuis le départ MacFreeTV, et en dehors, au début d'un problème récurent de gels, du à un fastpath réglé de façon un peu "optimiste", et solutionné depuis par un réglage moins ambitieux, donc, rien à voir avec le logiciel lui même (qui d'ailleurs utilise VLC, se contentant de fournir une interface simplissime et programmation des enregistrements) je dois dire que, tant en visualisation directe qu'en mode "magnétoscope", ça a fonctionné dès le départ, rien qu'en appuyant sur le bouton, et ça continue depuis sans le moindre souci, à tel point que je n'ai pas réussi à savoir quel problème pouvait bien résoudre la mise à jour qu'il m'a proposé récemment, tellement j'en ai pas eu.
> 
> Donc, ce qui m'étonne, c'est que je ne me souviens pas avoir lu ici le moindre mot sur ce soft (gratuit et francophone), qui, je pense, réglerait pas mal de choses pour bon nombre d'entre vous ?



Salut, 

C'est ce soft que je viens de remplacer par iMagneto, car chez moi, il a marché, mais depuis un certain temps, il ne m'affichait plus l'image (le son fonctionnait pourtant :mouais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est ce soft que je viens de remplacer par iMagneto, car chez moi, il a marché, mais depuis un certain temps, il ne m'affichait plus l'image (le son fonctionnait pourtant :mouais.



Rien de tel à la maison, mais de toute façon, il n'a jamais rien affiché, c'est VLC, qui se charge de l'image et du son, à moins que tu ne sois passé sous Leopard, et qu'il y ait une incompatibilité (je suis sous Tiger) avec l'un ou l'autre (MFTV ou VLC), je ne vois pas.

Tu as fait la mise à jour en 0.8.4 (je parle de MFTV, pas de VLC) ? Si ça se trouve, elle répondait à une modif de Free dans ses flux ?


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> free m'a envoyé un nouveau module HD, celui avec deux antennes.
> Je le branche, chargement du firmware, paramétrages, tout fonctionne. Donc je recherche les chaînes TNT : rien. Rebelote et toujours rien.
> 
> Sur Internet un petit surf permet de savoir que free ne propose plus de TNT sur les derniers modules de HD.


Y'a  quelque chose qui m'échappe... Tu branches ta nouvelle FreeboxHD et tu ne t'aperçois pas que tu ne peux plus brancher ton arrivée d'antenne dessus, condition sinéquanone pour avoir la TNT ???? 
Ca ne te dérange pas plus que ça d'avoir un cable en trop dans les mains que tu ne peux brancher nulle part ?

Tu es obligé d'aller sur internet pour comprendre que le module TNT à disparu de ton modèle ?


----------



## bx86 (4 Décembre 2007)

MarcMame a dit:


> Y'a  quelque chose qui m'échappe... Tu branches ta nouvelle FreeboxHD et tu ne t'aperçois pas que tu ne peux plus brancher ton arrivée d'antenne dessus, condition sinéquanone pour avoir la TNT ????
> Ca ne te dérange pas plus que ça d'avoir un cable en trop dans les mains que tu ne peux brancher nulle part ?
> 
> Tu es obligé d'aller sur internet pour comprendre que le module TNT à disparu de ton modèle ?



Bonjour, 

pas la peine de le prendre sur ce ton, je ne suis pas un grand spécialiste mais je sais lire et voir. Faut pas prendre tous les autres pour des idiots.

Il y a quelque chose qui échappe alors au module HD. Car j'ai exactement le même que celui qui a été échangé (sauf que j'ai deux antennes au lieu de trois et que sur la face arrière quelques fiches ont changé de place), et il y a une entrée d'antenne. Je n'ai donc aucun câble en plus. 
Donc pour moi c'était la même console. C'est pour cela que j'ai fait faire "recherche" chaînes TNT. Et elles restent toutes en rouge. 
Donc, je m'interroge. Et comme sur internet j'ai lu la disparition de la TNT, j'ai pensé que le boîtier était resté le même (pourquoi pas) mais que ce qui permet de recevoir la TNT avait été enlevé à l'intérieur. 

Voilà. 
Bonne journée.
Hervé


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2007)

il y a eu 2 modeles 
un avec TNT , puis un autre sans TNT et free est revenu au modèle avec TNT


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> et il y a une entrée d'antenne. Je n'ai donc aucun câble en plus.


Si tu ne l'écris pas, on ne peut pas le deviner !
Si tu as une entrée antenne, tu as un décodeur TNT intégré. S'il ne fonctionne pas, ce peut être considéré comme une panne (une de plus pour toi).

Voilà, bonne soirée.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Décembre 2007)

Ah j'avais lu trop vite


bx86 a dit:


> , et il y a une entrée d'antenne. Je n'ai donc aucun câble en plus.





MarcMame a dit:


> Si tu as une entrée antenne, tu as un décodeur TNT intégré



Et oui 
*bx86 , tu AS le TNT
*
Si tu n'avais pas le TNT tu aurais ca






Maintenant il te reste à fouiller pour le faire fonctionner


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Et je pense que malgré l'absence du français, je vais le garder comme magnéto numérique.
> Une version française serait quand même bienvenue



Heu..il est en français chez moi


----------



## Laurent_h (5 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Heu..il est en français chez moi



Quelle version ?
Chez moi : 2b10

a+


----------



## Nared (5 Décembre 2007)

Salut!  je suis brand new sur le forum donc bonjour à tous!

Bon,

je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un Macbook pro d'octobre 2007 avec comme config un intel dual core à 2,2 ghz, 160 go à 7200t/min,  2 go de ram et Mac Os X 10.4.11.


Voici mon problème!

je suis client chez free et chez moi je me connecte en wifi ... Tout marche bien (clef W.A.P)
Chez ma copine ils sont clients chez free et je me connecte en wifi.... Tout marche bien (clef W.A.P)
Dans mon studio musical je suis aussi chez free .... Mais là la connection wifi ne fonctionne pas (clef W.E.P prédéfini par mes soin).
Chez un ami, c'est aussi free .... et pareil la connection wifi ne fonctionne pas!! (clef W.E.P predefini par mes soin).


quand je dit que ca ne fonctionne pas c'est qu'il voit bien le réseau j'essaye de me connecté je rentre la clef et il me dit qu'une erreur c'est produite....

Ps : Sachant que pour toute les connections sité ci dessus c'est moi qui est fait la mise en route des freebox donc je me pose vraiment la question...


----------



## Nared (5 Décembre 2007)

au fait...;

www.myspace.com/naredxl

Peace


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2007)

Tu n'aurais pas paramétré des clé WEP hexadécimales d'un côté que tu rentrerais en ASCII de l'autre, ou vice versa ? Ou paramétré des clés 128 bits, et le Mac sur 40 bits, ou un truc de ce genre ?


----------



## Nared (5 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu n'aurais pas paramétré des clé WEP hexadécimales d'un côté que tu rentrerais en ASCII de l'autre, ou vice versa ? Ou paramétré des clés 128 bits, et le Mac sur 40 bits, ou un truc de ce genre ?




non je ne pense pas que sa soit sa mais bon là a l'heure ou j'écrit ce message je suis en suisse je vais attendre de rentré sur paris ce week end pour verifié tout ca.... merci pour la rapidité!!!


----------



## phil24 (5 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Peut être que Free va en profiter pour donner un coup de jeune à son Webmal, parce que là.... ça craint quand même :affraid: :affraid:


essayes donc ça : 
Bienvenue à RoundCube Webmail
http://imp.free.fr/rc/


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Quelle version ?
> Chez moi : 2b10
> 
> a+



Chez moi : iMagneto : 1.5.2 :

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/Image_22.png

Et il est à jour. Tu confonds pas avec un autre soft ?



phil24 a dit:


> essayes donc ça :
> Bienvenue à RoundCube Webmail
> http://imp.free.fr/rc/



J'avais testé quand il était en beta il y a quelques mois 

Merci de me rappeler qu'il existe


----------



## MamaCass (5 Décembre 2007)

doublon, sorry


----------



## Laurent_h (5 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Chez moi : iMagneto : 1.5.2 :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/500/Image_22.png
> 
> Et il est à jour. Tu confonds pas avec un autre soft ?



Non non, mais c'est la bêta de la V2 en fait ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Décembre 2007)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Non non, mais c'est la bêta de la V2 en fait ....



C'est le problème des bêta, en général, elles ne sont pas localisées, prends une version "finalisée", elle devrait l'être !


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Décembre 2007)

bx86 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> pas la peine de le prendre sur ce ton, je ne suis pas un grand spécialiste mais je sais lire et voir. Faut pas prendre tous les autres pour des idiots.
> 
> ...



Question bête qui vaut le cout d'être posée : 
tu as bien branchée le câble d'antenne sur la freebox?
Tu recevais la TNT auparavant?

Je dis ça car je me suis fait avoir  : j'avais oublié de brancher l'antenne, il ne me trouvais aucune chaine TNT :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (6 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est le problème des bêta, en général, elles ne sont pas localisées, prends une version "finalisée", elle devrait l'être !



Surtout que la version que j'utilise est 100% compatible Léopard, alors où est le problème ? :rateau:


----------



## GuillaumeFM (8 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau sur MacPro et tout nouveau sur ce Forum.

Je cherche à utiliser Internet en reliant ma FreeBox (Modèle : B-FBX-ADSL03) sur un port USB de mon MacPro sous Leopard (à priori cest un montage assez classique). Je suis en « configuration automatique » des paramètres réseau : Adaptateur Ethernet (en 2) Via DHCP. Jai cru comprendre quil faut rien paramétrer manuellement, jai donc pas touché au champs « domaine », « DNS » etc

CA MARCHE, sauf que régulièrement (et apparemment de manière aléatoire), je perds ma connexion Internet en naviguant sur les pages.
Diagnostic réseau =
Ethernet intégré 	OK
Réglages réseau 	OK
FAI			OK
Internet		KO
Serveur		KO

En revanche, si je redémarre ma FreeBox, ça fonctionne à nouveau pour un petit moment.

Je vous serais très reconnaissant si quelqu'un pouvait me dépanner sur ce problème !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2007)

Salut guillaume 
c'est normal
freebox + mac + USB c'est la porte ouverte à déconnexions et autre
Pas terrible et très instable
-
fais ca 
freebox + Mac+ *ethernet*

et tu seras tranquille


----------



## GuillaumeFM (8 Décembre 2007)

C'est un problème qui est connu ? (dans la presse spécialisée etc..)
En tout cas, il n'en parlait ni sur l'aide MAC ni sur l'aide Free  
Il faut uniquement que je remplace le cable USB par un cable Ethernet ?


----------



## kaos (8 Décembre 2007)

oui 

l usb pour le web n'a jamais tres bien marché et le driver est batard ...... quand tu te met en usb pour avoir le web ton mac le reconnaît comme un simili éthernet et c est pas top.
un bon cable ethernet ça coute trois sous et ça envoie du bois


----------



## Psygod (9 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Mon père souhaite s'armer du net  et FREE l'intéresse

- Y-a-t-il des frais de résiliation et si oui, de combien ?
- Y-a-t-il un "engagement" ?
- Y-a-t-il un préavis en cas de résiliation ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2007)

Psygod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon père souhaite s'armer du net  et FREE l'intéresse
> 
> ...


oui non non
pour les détails
tu vas sur le site de free  n'importe quelle faq de forum dédié free et tu as la réponse
je t'ai déjà donné quelques liens d'ailleurs...
un autre que j'aime bien très sympa
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?board=14.0


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Décembre 2007)

Psygod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon père souhaite s'armer du net  et FREE l'intéresse
> 
> - Y-a-t-il des frais de résiliation et si oui, de combien ?





pascalformac a dit:


> oui



Oui, mais dégressifs. Je n'ai plus les montants précis en tête, mais si ça n'a pas changé, ils sont dégressifs, chaque mois, de telle sorte qu'ils arrivent à zéro avant trois années.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2007)

c'est plus compliqué 
tout ceci est expliqué en long et en large sur les sites dédiés ( dont free)

Alors en ultra rapide car on est pas là pour répeter en boucle ce qui est expliqué chez le FAI 
cas commun : dégréssif 90&#8364; -3&#8364;/mois
donc après 30 mois : zero frais

Autre cas : certains changements -volontaires- en cours d'abonnement  impliquent une "remise à zero de l'ancienneté" c'est à dire on repart comme si c'est un nouveau contrat ( ce que c'est d'un certain point de vue )  résiliation 90&#8364; puis dégressif


----------



## Zyrol (9 Décembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais dégressifs. Je n'ai plus les montants précis en tête, mais si ça n'a pas changé, ils sont dégressifs, chaque mois, de telle sorte qu'ils arrivent à zéro avant trois années.



3  en moins par mois. La somme de départ pour résilier est de 90 euros. il faut donc 30 mois pour ne plus payer.


----------



## MarcMame (9 Décembre 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> La somme de départ pour résilier est de 90 euros. il faut donc 30 mois pour ne plus payer.


96 et non pas 90.
Il faut 33 mois révolus en tout.


----------



## Zyrol (9 Décembre 2007)

MarcMame a dit:


> 96&#8364; et non pas 90&#8364;.
> Il faut 33 mois révolus en tout.



Zut, j'y étais presque !!


----------



## jet92 (11 Décembre 2007)

Hello,

jeune switcheur, tout s'est bien passé avec la freebox sauf le paramétrage des comptes mails.

Je peux envoyer mais je ne peux pas recevoir.

J'ai bien mis "smtp.free.fr" dans le serveur d'envoi mais Mail mouline et me dit impossible de trouver le serveur, la connexion sur le port 25 a expiré.

Bref, je comprends pas.

Avez vous une idée d'ou peut venir le problème, surement une mauvaise configuration ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2007)

jet92 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> jeune switcheur, tout s'est bien passé avec la freebox sauf le paramétrage des comptes mails.
> 
> ...



Normal, SMTP, c'est pour envoyer, pour recevoir, c'est "pop.free.fr" qu'il faut mettre !


----------



## jet92 (11 Décembre 2007)

oups, m'a gourré !

C'est le contraire m'sieur.

Je peux recevoir mais pas envoyé !
​


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2007)

Alors, c'est Free qu'il faut contacter, leur serveur SMTP dont tu dépend peut avoir un problème !


----------



## jet92 (11 Décembre 2007)

Ah bon ? C'est possible ça ?

Ca tient à quoi le serveur, car avec mon PC ça fonctionne sans problème.

Je vais essayer de les contacter.
​


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2007)

avant de les contacter penser au vraisemblable
il est aussi très possible que tes réglages détaillés soient incorrects

( il a de nombreux fils dédiés configuration email free dans Mail)
tu tapes en recherche interne un truc genre Mail +smtp +free +port 25 et tu devrais tombé dessus


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2007)

jet92 a dit:


> Ah bon ? C'est possible ça ?
> 
> Ca tient à quoi le serveur, car avec mon PC ça fonctionne sans problème.
> 
> ...



Ah, si ça fonctionne d'un autre ordi, alors, ça vient bien de tes réglages ! Tu n'as pas mis des réglages "exotiques", du genre SMTP avec authentification ?


----------



## jet92 (11 Décembre 2007)

je ne pense pas mais je vérifierai cela ce soir car là je suis finalement allé au boulot !
​


----------



## jet92 (12 Décembre 2007)

Voici le bon paramétrage :

réglage POP
pop.free.fr
mettre la partie de l'adresse free avant le @ + mot de passe du compte mail free
réglages avancés ( 3ème onglet) 
port 110
laisser ssl Décoché
authentification laisser mot de passe

réglage SMTP
smtp.free.fr
réglages du serveur (d'envoi smtp)
port 25
ssl décoché
authentification : aucune
(laisser les cases en blanc)


A garder précieusement ....


----------



## miaou (13 Décembre 2007)

pleins de nouveautés avec la freebox. Bravo FREE
 mais pas du tout d'explications ..;    CARTON ROUGE
qui a testé ça sur mac ?
je suis pas trop expert je n'ai encore rien fait..
activer le IPv6  ok 
brancher l'imprimante sur le port usb de la free ;ok 
mais comment parametrer ça sur mac , pour que ça marche ...?
une bonne âme pourrait nous faire un petit topo......


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2007)

miaou a dit:


> activer le IPv6  ok


il y a un très récent sujet 100% dédié


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Décembre 2007)

La freebox devient un serveur d'imprimante!!!

Pour ceux qui ont plusieurs ordinateurs, ça devient intéressant, surtout en wifi


----------



## miaou (13 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a un très récent sujet 100% dédié


oui mais pour  "le serveur d'imprimante "....!!!


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2007)

la aussi sujet dédié ou presque
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=198104

en passant il y a 2 sujets IPV6 du même posteur  un dans réagissez , un dans internet .
( ce qui n'est pas malin et éparpille les interventions differents)


----------



## rsr (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne veux pas parasiter ce forum avec une question idiote, mais j'envisage de m'inscrire chez FREE en dégroupage total. J'ai emménagé dans un appartement il y a un an. Je connais le numéro F. TELECOM de l'ancien propriétaire. Je n'ai pas moi même souscrit d'abonnement F TELECOM depuis mon entrée dans les lieux, et j'ignore si mon ancien propriétaire a repris son numéro ou si celui-ci est "vacant".

Comment dois-je faire pour m'inscrire chez ce FAI dans les toutes premières étapes de leur procédure ? Dois-je donner ce numéro ou procéder autrement ?

Merci beaucoup et... à question idiote, réponse... (!!)

rsr


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2007)

Question classique
Quelque soit la situation concernant l'ancien numero ( qui de toute facon a plus de 6 mois)

tu pourras t'inscrire 
( free t'attribuera un numero de teléphone  "à la FT" qui ne servira que pour boucler le dossier, le tout étant expliqué... chez free)


----------



## geduquenn (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai un ibook G3 et j'ai une connexion à free: que me faut-il exactement pour faire du wifi: la carte airport est elle suffisante ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2007)

geduquenn a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un ibook G3 et j'ai une connexion à free: que me faut-il exactement pour faire du wifi: la carte airport est elle suffisante ?



Amplement suffisante, sauf si ta bande passante effective dépasse 11 Mb/s, et qu'il sagit d'une carte airport "tout court" (802.11b), auquel cas, elle limitera ta bande passante à cette valeur au mieux, mais même comme ça, ça tournera mieux que dans au moins 80% des cas des abonnés ADSL en France.


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2007)

Ayé, à voté !!!
AG de ma copropriété vendredi soir. On part pour Free pour le cablage en fibre optique en 2008* :love: J'espère le plus vite possible 



_Vive le 20e arrondissement _


----------



## kaos (16 Décembre 2007)

bien vu théo ..... un pot a moi est a stalingrad et il a de gros soucis aves free ....
le noeud de connection serait sous le canal et l'humidité pause de gros soucis visiblement.

Moi je suis ds le 18 eme ..... pas de fibre à l'horizon dans mon immeuble ;(


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2007)

Teo ,t'en avais parlé ,  je suis content pour toi...

 Ah la fibre ...
Dosser mal fagotté.
Il y aurait pu avoir collaboration mutualisation partenariat divers ( même fibre pour tous les FAI du moins jusqu'à immeuble après il y a divers options)
Mais on se dirige vers chacun  sa fibre et dans certains immeubles c'est du doublon ridicule (et et collectivement cher) 
Résultat dossier globalement pas simple ,et pour free, syndics frileux et abonnés souvent impuissants ou  ramant pour -eux- réunir des freenautes souhaitant la fibre, trouver les freenautes , expliquer ce qu'est la fibre;, le pourquoi du comment , les couts -ou non surcout d'abonnement-  , convaincre les hésitants et remontée vers le syndic qu'il faut convaincre de se bouger   ( ce qui n'est pas le role d' un abonné)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2007)

Oui, mais ça favorise le transit intestinal ! :rateau:


Me cherchez pas, je suis déjà dehors


----------



## teo (17 Décembre 2007)

Je dirais que l'info que nous avons reçu, c'est que 9 qui au début ne partait pas vers la mutualisation s'y est finalement apparemment rangé (bcp de plaintes et de pb juridique), Free lui avance sans s'occuper des autres en promettant la mutualisation. Orange lui semble encore trop lent, trop en arrière. Nous avons reçu des infos que le jour même de l'AG alors que Free nous avons le dossier depuis des semaines. Ca passera par la goulotte Noos d'ailleurs.
Pour ce qui est des Syndics, si je peux donner un conseil, c'est le rôle du copropriétaire de lui donner des coups de pied au c**, frileux ou pas, pour faire avancer les choses. C'est de toute façon la seule chose à faire avec un Syndic. Un Syndic ne bouge pas à moins qu'on le titille. C'est comme ça


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (18 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour bonjour ami de la pomme et de la liberté ! 
J'ai cherché...car je sais que vous avez déjà moultes fois parlé de ce sujet mais je vous avoue que je n'est pas trouvé (de plus la fonction rechercher fait planter le pc (étonnant) sur lequel je suis !)
Je vais être bref : Amsn + freebox + Macbook + webcam = écrans blancs chez presque tous mes potos ! 

Une solution ?    

Merci les amis ! ​


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2007)

xxRocknrollxx a dit:


> Je vais être bref : Amsn + freebox + Macbook + webcam =


je serai tout aussi bref
fermer -virer amsn 
et passer par skype


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (18 Décembre 2007)

on peut mettre ces contacts msn dans skype ? ...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2007)

la question n'est pas là
C'est pour souligner que Skype est le meilleur outil video conf interplateformes du moment
Maintenant tu peux effectivement passer des heures à résoudre un souci msn - amsn , compatibilités inter plateformes,
( il y a des geeks qui adorent s'attaquer à ce genre de trucs et y passer  des heures)

perso je prefere...ce qui marche


----------



## Laurent_h (21 Décembre 2007)

iMagneto



Laurent_h a dit:


> Je viens de le tester
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MamaCass a dit:


> Heu..il est en français chez moi





Laurent_h a dit:


> Quelle version ?
> Chez moi : 2b10
> 
> a+



Ca y est , une version française non officielle est dispo ICI et fonctionne nickel 
Merci à la personne qui a donné de son temps pour offrir aux utilisateurs une version en langue française


----------



## Cricri (28 Décembre 2007)

Après avoir lu ça http://www.universfreebox.com/article4458.html
Je réalise que je suis en mode "patate" depuis bien longtemps malgré une ligne de 3500m.
Je ne vois pas de problème. Concrètement quel type de problème peut-on avoir en mode "patate"?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2007)

pourquoi tu te turlupines si tout baigne?

sinon en allant dans les pages free ou de l'assistance free tu trouveras ce que les divers modes impliquent


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Après avoir lu ça http://www.universfreebox.com/article4458.html
> Je réalise que je suis en mode "patate" depuis bien longtemps malgré une ligne de 3500m.
> Je ne vois pas de problème. Concrètement quel type de problème peut-on avoir en mode "patate"?



Si tu n'as pas la télé, peu ou même plus probablement pas et tu en obtient certainement un débit un peu meilleur, mais si tu l'as, tu t'expose à des gels d'image plus qu'à ton tour.


----------



## Laurent_h (28 Décembre 2007)

Cricri a dit:


> Après avoir lu ça http://www.universfreebox.com/article4458.html
> Je réalise que je suis en mode "patate" depuis bien longtemps malgré une ligne de 3500m.
> Je ne vois pas de problème. Concrètement quel type de problème peut-on avoir en mode "patate"?



Mode patate depuis 3 ans
TV nickel / aucun souci de déconnexion / tout fonctionne parfaitement
Ligne 3600m
J'avoue que je ne me suis jamais demandé pourquoi ça marchait :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Cricri (28 Décembre 2007)

En fait j'ai la télé aussi et aucun problème


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Décembre 2007)

Ben alors, de quoi se plaint on ? Moi, avec un peu moins de 2700 m, la télé fonctionne comme le mode, dans le mode patate


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Janvier 2008)

Clubic vient de publier un article potentiellement intéressant (?): La configuration de la Freebox expliquée en détail


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2008)

Hier soir, j'ai reculé ma Freebox v5 d'environ 5 cm, la rapprochant ainsi à environ 12/15 cm du mur derrière elle. Ayant fait aussi pas mal d'autre choses, ça n'est que ce matin que je réalise que le signal reçu par mon PowerMac (le seul de la maison à ne pas être en "airport", il utilise une clé WiFi USB qui est vue par le système comme une simple interface ethernet) oscille entre 55% et 60%, alors qu'il me semblait bien qu'il était plus élevé avant.

Je redescend, et remets la Freebox dans la position initiale (donc à environ 17/20 cm du mur derrière elle), puis je remonte à l'étage, et là, surprise : le signal reçu par mon PowerMac est remonté à 75/80%.

5cm, c'est pas grand chose, pourtant, donc, en cas de signal limite, n'hésitez pas à essayer de bouger un peu l'engin, car apparemment, ça peut parfois tenir à peu de choses !


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hier soir, j'ai reculé ma Freebox v5 d'environ 5 cm, la rapprochant ainsi à environ 12/15 cm du mur derrière elle. Ayant fait aussi pas mal d'autre choses, ça n'est que ce matin que je réalise que le signal reçu par mon PowerMac (le seul de la maison à ne pas être en "airport", il utilise une clé WiFi USB qui est vue par le système comme une simple interface ethernet) oscille entre 55% et 60%, alors qu'il me semblait bien qu'il était plus élevé avant.
> 
> Je redescend, et remets la Freebox dans la position initiale (donc à environ 17/20 cm du mur derrière elle), puis je remonte à l'étage, et là, surprise : le signal reçu par mon PowerMac est remonté à 75/80%.
> 
> 5cm, c'est pas grand chose, pourtant, donc, en cas de signal limite, n'hésitez pas à essayer de bouger un peu l'engin, car apparemment, ça peut parfois tenir à peu de choses !



Comme pour toutes les transmissions par ondes, il faut tenir compte des ventres et des nuds de l'onde et plus l'onde est courte plus le positionnement est délicat.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2008)

Ce qui est d'autant plus surprenant, que ma Freebox est "MIMO", et qu'elle utilise donc les interférences entre ses trois signaux, et les réflexions sur les murs pour améliorer son signal au lieu de le déteriorer !


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui est d'autant plus surprenant, que ma Freebox est "MIMO", et qu'elle utilise donc les interférences entre ses trois signaux, et les réflexions sur les murs pour améliorer son signal au lieu de le déteriorer !



C'est vrai, mais j'ai aussi remarqué qu'un déplacement de quelques centimètres avait de l'influence sur la qualité de la transmission.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> C'est vrai, mais j'ai aussi remarqué qu'un déplacement de quelques centimètres avait de l'influence sur la qualité de la transmission.



comme disait la jeune mariée...


:rose: 



Désolé


----------



## MarcMame (6 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce qui est d'autant plus surprenant, que ma Freebox est "MIMO", et qu'elle utilise donc les interférences entre ses trois signaux, et les réflexions sur les murs pour améliorer son signal au lieu de le déteriorer !


C'est toute la différence entre la théorie et la pratique....


----------



## Cricri (14 Janvier 2008)

Quel est la prochaine étape...?
J'ai un rendez-vous le 23 chez moi avec un tech de chez Free... J'espère que France Télécom vérifie sa partie avant?




> January 11, 2008 8:09:11 AM CEST
> 
> Cher Freenaute,
> 
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2008)

Cricri a dit:


> Quel est la prochaine étape...?
> J'ai un rendez-vous le 23 chez moi avec un tech de chez Free... J'espère que France Télécom vérifie sa partie avant?


Ft n'a aucune raison de le faire ou pas forcément à ce moment là
( ce serait trop simple...)

- FT ne gère pas Free et free ne donne pas d'ordre à FT.

Les gens oublient un peu vite une chose  le temps de FT service public  s'éloigne vite. Très vite. FT c'est une entreprise
FT et free sont 2 entreprises qui ont des relations commerciales entre elles. Parfois tendues , parfois non.

FT verifiera ses installations que
-si l'abonné FT insiste auprès de FT ( s'il n'est pas en DT)et que FT valide

 -si  le FAI le  lui demande et  paye pour ca 
( ticket Gamot)
Et oui les tickets Gamot sont payants pour un FAI. ( pas pour un abonné FT et encore  ca, ca  a peut etre changé)
 Il y a les tarifs quelque part , peut etre même sur ce fil

-edit 
pour ne pas te faire flipper
il est possible - probable- que ce sera fait , mais le choix par FT  de date de verif / visite du tech free   ce n'est pas une obligation pour FT


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Janvier 2008)

J'ai moi aussi un ticket d'incident ouvert (suite au passage en dégroupage total, la Freebox ne se synchronise plus et reste scotchée sur le chenillard qui tourne).

Voici les tarifs qui m'ont été indiqués par Free :

- Intervention à domicile complexe (avec fourniture de connectiques ou d&#8217;accessoires) : 69 Euros.

- Intervention à domicile simple / Freenaute non présent durant le créneau horaire / Modem défectueux alors que celui-ci fonctionnait normalement auparavant : 49 Euros.

- Intervention à domicile non facturée (responsabilité Freenaute non engagée ou erreur d'inscription) : déplacement offert.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2008)

Afin d'éviter toute ambiguité
ce que donne iDuck  ce sont les tarifs  pour l'abonné Free des prestations de Free chez l'abonné chez free par des techs Free
( pas les interventions  de  verification FT sur demande de Free qui elles sont tarifées à Free)


----------



## Cricri (17 Janvier 2008)

Et un GAMOT, un! Avec demande d'expertise...

Le technicien de Free est passé aujourd'hui. Il a constaté que sur le palier quelqu'un (un autre opérateur ??) a débranché les fils de ma ligne pour y mettre quelqu'un d'autre (deux fils dans le vide avec le nom du voisin sur une étiquette) Plus de synchro sur mes fils à moi donc - l'autre opérateur a du demander l'écrasement de ma ligne en + - ... C'est brillant! Mais où va t'on?  

j'essaye de m'identifier sur http://www.assistancefree.fr/
C'est fait, mais lorsque que clique sur "Ma console" j'ai un message qui me dit


> Vous n'avez pas de numero Freebox associé à votre compte.
> Je vous propose de remédier à cela :
> 
> Accueil > Ajouter un numéro
> Identifiant Freebox (numéro commençant par 01, 02, 03, 04 ou 05) :


C'est quoi ça? Ça ne marche pas? C'est mon numéro de tel qu'il faut que je mette ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2008)

oui
ton numero FT ( ou servant au dossier de dégroupé total)


----------



## rejane (17 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> 
> A dater du 3 decembre le numero d'hotline Free *specifique pour Mac* sera le suivant
> 08 92 13 06 22
> ...



Merci pour l'info.
Dommage que ce soit un numéro surtaxé!
à +


----------



## rejane (17 Janvier 2008)

teo a dit:


> Ayé, à voté !!!
> AG de ma copropriété vendredi soir. On part pour Free pour le cablage en fibre optique en 2008*
> 
> quelle chance, mon immeuble - dans le 12e - est Prévu en F.O. mais avec F.T.
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2008)

quel choix?
ta ligne sera la même chez tous les FAI...


----------



## Cricri (17 Janvier 2008)

Cricri a dit:


> Et un GAMOT, un! Avec demande d'expertise...
> 
> Le technicien de Free est passé aujourd'hui. Il a constaté que sur le palier quelqu'un (un autre opérateur ??) a débranché les fils de ma ligne pour y mettre quelqu'un d'autre (deux fils dans le vide avec le nom du voisin sur une étiquette) Plus de synchro sur mes fils à moi donc - l'autre opérateur a du demander l'écrasement de ma ligne en + - ... C'est brillant! Mais où va t'on?



Devinez qui a écrasé et débranché ma ligne : France Telecom.
Ils avaient besoin de re tirer une ligne pour l'appart du voisin. 
Ils ont du trouvé que le tableau de bord était trop enconbré et qu'il fallait faire de la place ou quelque chose dans ce genre...
Incroyabe, victime d'un sabotage. Vaut mieux réfléchir avant un dégroupage total. Vous risquez des représailles... 

Si vous avez des conseils pour que je puisse les secouer demain, je suis preneur.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2008)

si tu es en DT , tu n'as aucune relation avec FT
Donc les secouer  ca les fera sourire , car en ce cas ( DT) tu es inexistant pour eux , rien.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Janvier 2008)

Cricri a dit:


> Devinez qui a écrasé et débranché ma ligne : France Telecom.
> Ils avaient besoin de re tirer une ligne pour l'appart du voisin.
> Ils ont du trouvé que le tableau de bord était trop enconbré et qu'il fallait faire de la place ou quelque chose dans ce genre...
> Incroyabe, victime d'un sabotage. Vaut mieux réfléchir avant un dégroupage total. Vous risquez des représailles...
> ...



J'ai eu le même problème à peu près, mon voisin a déménagé et FT a débranché ma ligne au lieu de la sienne, j'ai appelé Free, le lendemain midi un technicien FT était chez moi pour faire des tests et en 10 minutes c'était réglé. Et je suis en dégroupage total. Appelle Free.


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oui
> ton numero FT ( ou servant au dossier de dégroupé total)



Dans le cas chez moi d'une ligne raccordée en offre _Freebox dégroupé total sur numéro inactif_, l'ancien numéro FT est annulé et remplacé par un autre qui n'est pas joignable directement mais c'est par contre ce nouveau numéro en 01 qui sert d'identifiant. Je n'ai pas bien compris pourquoi mais c'est comme ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2008)

Ah j'en avais eu une bonne au moment de mon dégroupage. FT avait inversé ma ligne avec quelqu'un d'autre pendant 10 jours... :mouais:


----------



## Cricri (18 Janvier 2008)

France Telecom a renvoyé un STT suite au GAMOT, c'est-à-dire Signalement Transmis à Tort. "Cela signifie pour l'opérateur historique l'absence de défaut constaté sur votre ligne ADSL."

Evidemment j'ai pas besoin de leur test pour savoir que ma ligne ne fonctionne pas.

On est obligé d'aller jusqu'à l'expertise ce qui veut 15 jours de plus d'attente... 

Il semble que mon cas ne soit pas isolé (débranchement sauvage de la part de FT sans aucune logique dans la procédure et ensuite STT qui n'a aucun sens). 

France Telecom se fout de nos %*$° et ensuite colporte la légende que Free n'est pas à la hauteur (ce qu'il ont fait auprès de mon voisin).


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2008)

Tiens, en parlant de Free, j'ai fais une découverte (oui, je pense bien ne pas être le seul, mais je pense aussi que pas mal ici l'ignorent, alors, je le met, na ! ) : Pour les possesseurs de la freebox v5, vous savez sans doute qu'il est possible de brancher un disque dur externe sur la prise USB du haut, à l'arrière du boîtier HD, mais savez vous que ce disque n'a pas besoin d'être "formaté PC" ? En effet, la Freebox reconnais deux autres formats ... dont le HFS+, cool, nan ? 

J'ai testé ce matin avec mon 320 Go, ça marche, mais ... Le bridge Prolific PL3507 ne semble pas bien s'entendre avec la Freebox (je me demande d'ailleurs avec quoi cette saloperie peut bien s'entendre ), je vais devoir remettre mon disque dans le boîtier avec le bridge Oxford, si je veux m'en servir ! :sick:


----------



## MamaCass (18 Janvier 2008)

Et tu fais quelle manip pour y accéder via la tv après ?
Et est ce que le disque dur externe peut remplacer l'interne pour effectuer des enregistrements notamment ?

ps : je n'ai pas encore appelé Free pour faire échanger le disque dur interne du boitier tv qui est mort :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et tu fais quelle manip pour y accéder via la tv après ?
> Et est ce que le disque dur externe peut remplacer l'interne pour effectuer des enregistrements notamment ?
> 
> ps : je n'ai pas encore appelé Free pour faire échanger le disque dur interne du boitier tv qui est mort :rose:



Tu affiches le disque dur, puis tu remontes d'un niveau (..), et là, tu vois le disque externe juste sous l'interne. Je n'ai eu aucun problème pour naviguer dans les sous dossiers. Par contre, pour les enregistrements, je pense que c'est mort, vu que la Freebox les dirige automatiquement vers le dossier "Enregistrements" du disque interne sans te proposer d'autre choix.


----------



## MamaCass (18 Janvier 2008)

Ah oui exact, bon c'est déjà bien, je pourrais regarder des films comme ça  Merci pour l'info


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2008)

Vous n'êtes pas les seuls à être victime de FT. Le technicien de Free est passé à midi. Le problème vient de FT qui a mal fait les débranchements au niveau des installations dans ma commune et ce ne sera réparé que dans une semaine. Youpi ! :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Zyrol (22 Janvier 2008)

Pour ceux qui veulent relier en wifi leur freebox avec leur borne airport express : 

Voilà ce que j'ai mis en place hier. En espérant que ça puisse aider certains : 

Actuellement, j'ai une borne airport express connecté à ma freebox v5 en... wifi.

La borne partage une imprimante (Brother HL-2030), gère Airtunes, tout ça avec une seul et même réseau.

Pour ça je n'ai pas mis l'express en WDS, mais en mode : "Accéder à un réseau sans fil"
Mon réseau ressemble donc à ça : 





et voici quelque copies d'écran de l'admin de la borne express : 





Et


----------



## MamaCass (22 Janvier 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu affiches le disque dur, puis tu remontes d'un niveau (..), et là, tu vois le disque externe juste sous l'interne. Je n'ai eu aucun problème pour naviguer dans les sous dossiers. Par contre, pour les enregistrements, je pense que c'est mort, vu que la Freebox les dirige automatiquement vers le dossier "Enregistrements" du disque interne sans te proposer d'autre choix.



Salut Pascal,

Je viens de recevoir la newsletter de Free, et bonne nouvelle :love: On peut enregistrer sur disque externe 

http://www.assistancefree.fr/292-peripheriques-supportes


----------



## iceje (24 Janvier 2008)

Alors oui tu peux mais uniquement les programmes non protegé .... c'est a dire quasiment rien :mouais: 
Genre canal plus, sport plus, tf1, m6...marche po


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2008)

iceje a dit:


> Alors oui tu peux mais uniquement les programmes non protegé .... c'est a dire quasiment rien :mouais:
> Genre canal plus, sport plus, tf1, m6...marche po



Ben, dans ta liste, à part Canal+ les rares soirs ou il n'y a pas de foot ou de série, tout le reste est à jeter, alors ...


----------



## iceje (24 Janvier 2008)

oui mais ya pas que ca, la plupart des chaines protegent l'enregistrement.
j'ai juste cité ces chaines au hasard


----------



## hotblood (24 Janvier 2008)

Figurez-vous qu'on peut enregistrer canal+ si l'on passe via l'univers free et non l'univers canalsat ou canal+. 
J'ai testé et ça marche.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2008)

hotblood a dit:


> Figurez-vous qu'on peut enregistrer canal+ si l'on passe via l'univers free et non l'univers canalsat ou canal+.
> J'ai testé et ça marche.




une petite explication serait bienvenue!


----------



## hotblood (24 Janvier 2008)

J'avais vu cela sur le site universfreebox où qq'un décrivait cette manip' (à mon grand scepticisme je l'avoue). Dès le lendemein, je me suis mis sur canal+ (en zappant depuis l'univers freebox et non depuis ceux dédiés à C+ et CSat). Et là, à ma grande surprise, l'enregistrement a marché parfaitement. J'ai refait la manip 3 ou 4 fois pour m'enregistrer l'Equipe du dimanche (et oui du foot ) et je l'ai visionné le lendemain sans souci depuis le DD de la freebox.
J'ai pas retenté cette affaire depuis un bon mois.:rose:


----------



## katelijn (25 Janvier 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonjour,
> - si je prends un abonnement chez Free incluant l'abonnement téléphonique (donc au revoir France Telecom) pour une ligne existante, est-ce que le numéro actuel reste valide et donc on peut encore être joint à ce numéro ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.





MamaCass a dit:


> Bonjour iDuck,
> 
> Oui en activant lors de ton abonnement, la portabilité du numéro



Bonsoir a tous, 

Après une recherche sur différents forums, je ne trouve pas de réponse claire et satisfaisante.
Etant moi même sous un 09... vu que l'original a disparu, sauf pour s'identifier. J'ai un ami qui vient de s'installer professionellement et est actuellement chez  qui lui en fait voir de toutes les couleurs ... bref, la seule chose qu'il a vu jusqu'a maintenant c'est la facture qui gonfle, qui gonfle  Il voudrait venir chez free. Ce qui est très important pour lui c'est de garder son numero en 03... c'est a dire que quand il appelle un de ces clients ça ne dérive pas automatiquement sur un 09 ... Le comble c'est que c'est ce qui lui arrive sur FT! Ils lui ont conseillé d'ouvrir une ligne suplémentaire, blablabla ... 

La question: Est ce sur qu' il aura son numero d'origine, (FT) que quand il appelle un client celui ci ne voit pas un numero en 09, mais un 03 et a quel moment il active la portabilité? ( vu que pour moi ça n'a jamais marché, mais je m'en fiche) A l'inscription où après?  

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2008)

petite precision technique
la portabilité EST une derivation
c'est à dire qu'en composant le numero FT ( en 01 , 02 etc) l'appel aboutira sur la ligne en 09

L'intérêt réel  de la portabilité est pour les gens qui ont en archives le numero en FT et composent ce numero 
Mais concretement ce sera un appel vers 09


----------



## MamaCass (25 Janvier 2008)

Oui et les gens qui recevront un appel verront le 09


----------



## katelijn (26 Janvier 2008)

Merci a vous deux pour cette réponse claire!


----------



## Gullyver (4 Février 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent relier en wifi leur freebox avec leur borne airport express :
> 
> Voilà ce que j'ai mis en place hier. En espérant que ça puisse aider certains :
> 
> ...




Merci Zyrol, j'attends ça depuis 16 mois... Je ne voulais pas racheter un routeur et des bornes relais alors que j'avais une borne airport express... Je teste ça d'ici peu et je t'appelle au secours dès que je bloque... 
D'ailleurs, tu rentres des trucs particuliers dans la console freebox???


----------



## stephlegab (5 Février 2008)

> bonjour à tous,
> 
> je rencontre un petit problème avec le multiposte de free...comme l'indique le tuto sur free.fr, j'ai accepté les nouvelles conditions de vente, et le ping est ok.
> 
> ...



j'ai trouvé seul, suffisait de redémarrer....


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (8 Février 2008)

J'aurai pour ma part une question et... une réponse ! 

Ma question, j'ai testé mon LaCie Mobile 160 Go connecté en double-USB sur la box HD, mais impossible d'y accéder via l'option USB du panneau Free : invisble. Par contre, le disque apparaît bien dans le mode disque dur Freebox, mais reste impossible à consulter. Il reste même visible après avoir été débranché. Un petit coup de main ?

Ma réponse : si parmi vous, quelqu'un cherche comment paramétrer son Mac et sa box en routeur et avoir accès à ce Mac depuis l'extérieur, j'ai la soluce !


----------



## MamaCass (8 Février 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> J'aurai pour ma part une question et... une réponse !
> 
> Ma question, j'ai testé mon LaCie Mobile 160 Go connecté en double-USB sur la box HD, mais impossible d'y accéder via l'option USB du panneau Free : invisble. Par contre, le disque apparaît bien dans le mode disque dur Freebox, mais reste impossible à consulter. Il reste même visible après avoir été débranché. Un petit coup de main ?



Même problème de mon côté mais j'ai testé avec un dd externe 2,5 pouces donc sans alimentation externe, le disque s'allumait mais n'étais pas visible via l'option USB. Je pense que les ports USB de la freebox ne sont pas assez puissants, je vais essayer avec un 3,5 pouces ayant une alimentation externe, je vous dirais


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> J'aurai pour ma part une question et... une réponse !
> 
> Ma question, j'ai testé mon LaCie Mobile 160 Go connecté en double-USB sur la box HD, mais impossible d'y accéder via l'option USB du panneau Free : invisble. Par contre, le disque apparaît bien dans le mode disque dur Freebox, mais reste impossible à consulter. Il reste même visible après avoir été débranché. Un petit coup de main ?
> 
> Ma réponse : si parmi vous, quelqu'un cherche comment paramétrer son Mac et sa box en routeur et avoir accès à ce Mac depuis l'extérieur, j'ai la soluce !



TA réponse m'intéresse 

J'aurais besoin (enfin, plutôt envie que besoin, mais bon ) de me connecter à mon mac depuis l'extérieur.
Ma config : PC sous windows Xp à l'extérieur, sur le réseau freebox : 1 mac en filaire et 1 PC en wifi.

Si tu peux expliquer comment me connecter, ça me plairait bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> TA réponse m'intéresse
> 
> J'aurais besoin (enfin, plutôt envie que besoin, mais bon ) de me connecter à mon mac depuis l'extérieur.
> Ma config : PC sous windows Xp à l'extérieur, sur le réseau freebox : 1 mac en filaire et 1 PC en wifi.
> ...



Ça, c'est différent, d'un Mac à l'autre, aucun problème, dans ta console Free tu mets l'IP (fixe, hein) du Mac que tu veux contacter de l'extérieur, et depuis le Mac extérieur, depuis le finder, menu "Aller -> se connecter au serveur", tu tapes l'IP publique de ta Freebox, et tu te connectes comme si tu étais en réseau local, sauf que ça passe par internet, et que c'est très lent.

Depuis un PC, par contre, Windows ne supportant pas le protocole AFP, à moins de trouver un plugin l'y implémentant, il te faut passer par un utilitaire genre Timbuktu (une version Mac pour le Mac, et une version Windows pour le PC) pour y parvenir.


----------



## MortyBlake (9 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est différent, d'un Mac à l'autre, aucun problème, dans ta console Free tu mets l'IP (fixe, hein) du Mac que tu veux contacter de l'extérieur, et depuis le Mac extérieur, depuis le finder, menu "Aller -> se connecter au serveur", tu tapes l'IP publique de ta Freebox, et tu te connectes comme si tu étais en réseau local, sauf que ça passe par internet, et que c'est très lent.
> 
> Depuis un PC, par contre, Windows ne supportant pas le protocole AFP, à moins de trouver un plugin l'y implémentant, il te faut passer par un utilitaire genre Timbuktu (une version Mac pour le Mac, et une version Windows pour le PC) pour y parvenir.



OK Pascal, mais quel(s) port(s) tu reroutes ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Février 2008)

J'ai mis le "pas à pas" sur la première page de mon Blog, le lien est dans ma signature...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> OK Pascal, mais quel(s) port(s) tu reroutes ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> dans ta console Free tu mets l'IP (fixe, hein) du Mac que tu veux contacter de l'extérieur




Ouups, j'ai oublié trois mots :rateau:

dans ta console Free tu mets l'IP (fixe, hein) du Mac que tu veux contacter de l'extérieur comme "IP DMZ" !

Pas de port à rerouter comme ça !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Février 2008)

IPDMZ ? Késako ?


----------



## MortyBlake (10 Février 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> IPDMZ ? Késako ?



DMZ = de MZ et MZ = moi,

rien d'esotérique


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2008)

Ah effectivement ...
rien d'ésoterique
 

et tèèèèèllllement plus limpide que par exemple l'obscure
IPdemonordi
et autre IPduMac
bien trop ésotériques...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2008)

Bon, quand vous aurez fini de chambrer, allez faire un tour dans votre console de gestion, vous trouverez la rubrique en haut des paramétrages du mode routeur. C'est DMZ pour De-Militarised Zone. En fait, chez Free, ça n'est pas une vraie zone démilitarisée, mais ça permet de désigner un poste vers lequel rerouter par défaut, si rien n'est prévu d'explicite dans les reroutages définis en dessous (par contre, penser à bien régler le Firewall de ce poste ).


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Février 2008)

DeMilitaryZone


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (14 Février 2008)

Bon, l'activation de IP DMZ vers l'IP de la machine concernée ne fonctionne pas, impossible de se connecter...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Bon, l'activation de IP DMZ vers l'IP de la machine concernée ne fonctionne pas, impossible de se connecter...




 Je me suis encore connecté comme ça hier chez moi, depuis chez teo 

T'as activé ce qu'il fallait au niveau du Firewall du Mac?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (14 Février 2008)

Firewall désactivé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Février 2008)

et en IPV6?


----------



## MortyBlake (14 Février 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Bon, l'activation de IP DMZ vers l'IP de la machine concernée ne fonctionne pas, impossible de se connecter...




J'en suis au même point,

J'ai tout fait, j'ai redémarrer la freebox et ça ne veux pas se connecter. Ceci dit, je n'ai pas essayé en IPV6 et je suis au boulot en 10.4.11 et pas en 10.5.

Le plus simple c'est d'aller tous habiter chez teo peut-être ????
  :love: :love:


----------



## teo (14 Février 2008)

un jour faudra que je demande à Benjamin le nombre de pseudos différents qui se sont connectés à partir de mon/mes IP  ça doit commencer à faire un paquet 

J'ai installé hier soir chez des potes qui ont Free des redirections de port pour que les deux soient en HighID avec leur baudet perso, chacun sur leurs Macs, ça fonctionne très bien, mis à part 2 redémarrages de la Freebox en 2 h. C'est lié à votre avis ou sans doute plus un pb de Free ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (14 Février 2008)

C'est pas grave pour moi, ma méthode marche bien, donc... ja kontent


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Le plus simple c'est d'aller tous habiter chez teo peut-être ????
> :love: :love:



C'est assez spacieux, mais si on y va tous, je crains que ça ne fasse petit quand même :mouais:

Cela dit, j'ai aussi réussi cette connexion depuis des endroits divers et variés, tels que (liste non exaustive) l'Apple Expo, chez mes deux fils, chez plusieurs clients. Faudra que j'essaie depuis ton bureau


----------



## ntx (17 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,
un petite question au passage : nouveau sur Leopard (10.5.2), je voudrais savoir si je suis la seule "andouille " à ne pas avoir réussi à démarrer le multiposte ?  On fait comment avec le nouveau coupe-feu pour les deux ports à ouvrir ?  parce que c'est quand plus obscure que sous Tiger  

J'ai l'erreur :


> livedotcom: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress
> 
> access_realrtsp: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:554
> main: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=202'
> macosx: Error: Unable to open 'rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=202'


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Février 2008)

Essaie de suivre mon explication (sur mon blog, dans la signature) mais avec pour toi, le port 554.


----------



## teknoground (18 Février 2008)

Bonjour

j'ai fait un bon petit tour sur le forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse...

j'ai un mac book pro et mon ami a un PC de bureau.
on a décidé de mettre notre réseau WiFi freebox en masqué.
le problème c'est qu'en masqué mon mac ne trouve pas le réseau, alors que le pc n'a aucun probleme.
j'ai pourtant mis mon réseau wifi en réseau préféré et supprimé tous les autres réseaux enregistrés comme réseaux préférés.
lorqu'il n'est pas masqué je n'ai pas de problème mais lorqu'il est masqué mon mac ne le voit pas :hein:
ya-t-il quelque chose à modifier dans les préférences réseau ou autre? ou bien je dois juste ne pas cacher mon réseau wifi... ? :mouais:

merci


----------



## ntx (18 Février 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Essaie de suivre mon explication (sur mon blog, dans la signature) mais avec pour toi, le port 554.


Merci pour ton aide, mais j'ai oublié de préciser que je n'utilise pas le mode routeur de la FreeBox.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Février 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide, mais j'ai oublié de préciser que je n'utilise pas le mode routeur de la FreeBox.



Donc tu n'as qu'une seule machine sur la Freebox, alors il faudra activer l'ouverture des ports sur ton Mac directement dans le Firewall.

Il faut dans ce cas ajouter les exceptions une par une. Faut juste quand il t'invite à le faire (après avoir cliqué sur le "+"), désigner l'application qui va utiliser les ports ouverts... par exemple pmour le FTP ; CyberDuck.


----------



## Cricri (19 Février 2008)

Cricri a dit:


> Devinez qui a écrasé et débranché ma ligne : France Telecom.
> Ils avaient besoin de re tirer une ligne pour l'appart du voisin.
> Ils ont du trouvé que le tableau de bord était trop enconbré et qu'il fallait faire de la place ou quelque chose dans ce genre...
> Incroyabe, victime d'un sabotage. Vaut mieux réfléchir avant un dégroupage total. Vous risquez des représailles...
> ...





Cricri a dit:


> France Telecom a renvoyé un STT suite au GAMOT, c'est-à-dire Signalement Transmis à Tort. "Cela signifie pour l'opérateur historique l'absence de défaut constaté sur votre ligne ADSL."
> 
> Evidemment j'ai pas besoin de leur test pour savoir que ma ligne ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> ...



C'est bon France Telecom a été obligé de reconnaitre ça manoeuvre....
Il y avait bien un numéro sur ma ligne, mais c'était celui du voisin...

Donc France Telecom est entièrement responsable de ce détournement. 

Par contre ensuite après rétablissement de ma ligne j'ai eu des problèmes avec ma freebox HD qui ne voulait pas passer le cap de l'étape 5 et j'ai été amené à appeler Free plusieurs fois et maintenant je m'interroge. I y a quelques années il m'est arrivé de trouver au bout du fil quelqu'un avec qui il était possible de dialoguer. Quelqu'un qui pouvait se permettre d'évaluer son interlocuteur et d'avancer avec lui. Maintenant avec le numéro Free spécial Mac ça me semble impossible. Il me semble qu'on tombe toujours sur les mêmes personnes qui répètent inlassablement le même protocole absurde pendant que les minutes défilent. Ca me semble être entièrement la faute de Free qui les dresse à débiter leur blah  blah. La technologie c'est formidable, jusqu'au moment où il faut appeler la hotline...


----------



## Cricri (19 Février 2008)

J'ai la freebox branchée en HDMI sur sur un écran LG - L245WP-BN 24" et je peux voir  free TV grâce à la fonction PIP de cet écran.
Ca marche très bien, mais je pers le signal sur la TV (branchement par la prise TV de la freebox). Est-ce normal? Est-ce qu'il est possible de basculer de l'un à l'autre (écran d'ordi en HDMI avec le PIP et TV avec la prise TV de la freebox) sans un reboot de la freebox HD, ou même d'avoir les deux en même temps?


----------



## Zyrol (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de tester la fonction serveur d'impression de la freebox v5, sur le port USB.

Avant c'etait ma borne express qui faisait office de serveur d'impression, mais suite à une réorganisation... on change.

j'ai donc connecté une brother HL-2030 sur le port USB : 

La seule manière pour la faire fonctionner est de paramétrer comme ceci : 
(vous noterez le protocole utilisé)
Il faut ensuite choisir imprimer via : le pilote de l'imprimante


----------



## ntx (21 Février 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Donc tu n'as qu'une seule machine sur la Freebox, alors il faudra activer l'ouverture des ports sur ton Mac directement dans le Firewall.
> 
> Il faut dans ce cas ajouter les exceptions une par une. Faut juste quand il t'invite à le faire (après avoir cliqué sur le "+"), désigner l'application qui va utiliser les ports ouverts... par exemple pmour le FTP ; CyberDuck.


Bon j'ai trouvé la réponse sur le voisin MacBidouille : a priori il y a un bug qui bloque le multiposte quand le Freebox est allumée.  Une fois éteinte plus de soucis.


----------



## da capo (21 Février 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Bon j'ai trouvé la réponse sur le voisin MacBidouille : a priori il y a un bug qui bloque le multiposte quand le Freebox est allumée.  Une fois éteinte plus de soucis.



Ah ben, tiens, voilà une réponse "partielle" à mes _profondes_ interrogations du moment&#8230; Je me demandais pourquoi du jour au lendemain, je perdais le signal en multiposte.
J'avais passé un bon moment avec le support sur chat pour régler le pépin : ça s'était soldé par une simple opération, à savoir valider à nouveau les CVG. Le multiposte était immédiatement redevenu fonctionnel.
Hier même pépin, je re-valide les cgv&#8230; sans réussite. Et puis aujourd'hui, cela fonctionne à nouveau.

La différence tout de même concerne le service TV standard par la freebox qui ne peut pas être à l'origine de mes soucis car je ne l'active pas, faute de poste TV&#8230;

Ceci dit, je veux bien croire qu'il y a un bug.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Février 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai abandonné le Multipostes, je préfère utiliser le disque dur de la Freebox via le ftp...

Pour plusieurs raisons : plus de décalages son/image, possibilité de faire une pause en lecture, garder la machine Multipostes pour faire autre chose


----------



## da capo (22 Février 2008)

C'est sûr que la freebox HD présente quelques fonctionnalités intéressantes, mais tout le monde (et moi le premier) n'en dispose pas.

Par ailleurs, avoir un fenêtre ouverte dans un coin de l'écran tandis que je travaille ce n'est pas désagréable parfois.
Bref, quand ça fonctionne, j'aime ça


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

de l'inconvénient de créer des fils partout sans penser à regrouper  ( que ce soit coté createurs de fils ou moderation)
les réponses s'éparpillent

j'ai ailleurs déjà répondu sur le souci  bug multiposte ( Surtout atteignant les V4) 
ET sur les solutions
flemme de chercher


----------



## da capo (22 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'ai ailleurs déjà répondu sur le souci  bug multiposte ( Surtout atteignant les V4)
> ET sur les solutions
> flemme de chercher



Ah ? Je ne trouve pas grand chose.

Edit : en cherchant mieux, ça va mieux 

Edit 2 : mais la solution est un peu "acrobatique" pour qui, comme moi, n'a pas de tv 
merci tout de même pour le lien


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2008)

pas testé non plus  , d'ailleurs si tu peux raconter après, ca m'interesse 
(pas de tv non plus et je regarde si peu)
en attendant zattoo est une porte de secours


----------



## da capo (24 Février 2008)

suite : j'ai retrouvé le multiposte via VLC avec la manipulation, par contre, j'utilise un autre logiciel et celui là&#8230; ben rien à faire.

J'attendrai la résolution du bug par free, puisque cela semble lié à la dernière version du firmware.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Même problème de mon côté mais j'ai testé avec un dd externe 2,5 pouces donc sans alimentation externe, le disque s'allumait mais n'étais pas visible via l'option USB. Je pense que les ports USB de la freebox ne sont pas assez puissants, je vais essayer avec un 3,5 pouces ayant une alimentation externe, je vous dirais



Salut,

@fatbosslim :

Ca marche avec un disque dur externe + alimentation externe : on peut regarder les films qu'il y a dessus.   

Donc c'est bien le port USB du boitier tv free qui n'est pas assez alimenté 

Par contre quand j'enregistre, je choisis bien le second disque, mais il enregistre sur le premier (l'interne du boitier tv)


----------



## nikolo (27 Février 2008)

bizarre car moi je branche un western digital sur le port usb de la box hd  et cela fonctionne. le western est un dd auto alimenté par usb.


----------



## MamaCass (27 Février 2008)

nikolo a dit:


> bizarre car moi je branche un western digital sur le port usb de la box hd  et cela fonctionne. le western est un dd auto alimenté par usb.



Hum, moi aussi le premier que j'ai essayé est un Western Digital auto-alimenté (le noir tout beau) et je n'arrivais à accéder au disque. C'est peut être ce dernier qui a un problème ???


----------



## nikolo (27 Février 2008)

moi aussi c'est le bea udisque noir. il fonctionne toujours aussi bien entre ma box, mon pac et mon mac.


----------



## pouly (29 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
hier soir j'ai tout branché ma freebox, et ça marche nickel (la télé et le net en ethernet)
Petit souci, utiliser la freebox en mode Wifi. J'arrive sans problème à créer le réseau free à travers l'interface web de free. je reboute la freebox, mon mac (qui est un powerbook G4, OS X 10.4.11 je crois, à vérifier...).
Quand je vais dans les réseaux existents je retrouve mon réseau free, je tente de me connecter, je saisi la cle WEP, ca ne marche pas. J'ai réessayer avec un cle WPA, reboute de tout, je vois le résaeu, je saisis la clé WPA, ca reflechit plus de temps mais le meme résultat. "une erreur s'est produite...".
pendant l'opération je reste branché avec le cable ethernet, est-ce que ca pose un problème ?
Le choix de la clé (WEP, trois choix de clés WPA) dans la création du réseau par le site free a-t-il une importance ? 
Faut-il se connecter dans Airport en cliquant sur le nom du réseau ou faire "Autre", choisir dans le menu déroulant le mréseau free pour avoir acces au différetn types de clés ?
D'ailleurs les clés sous Mac sont WPA personnel, entreprise, WPA2.. qui ne matchent pas les clés de l'interface free (WPA TKIP, AES/CCMP...).

Des idées ??

Merci

Mathieu


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Février 2008)

C'est à toi de choisir le mot de passe WPA de la Freebox lorsque tu la branches en Ethernet !


----------



## estomak (1 Mars 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> C'est à toi de choisir le mot de passe WPA de la Freebox lorsque tu la branches en Ethernet !


mais quelle clé wap est il conseillé de prendre? il en existe plusieurs choix (professionnel ou tki, pour mémoire, quand on se rend dans l'interface de free)


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (2 Mars 2008)

WPA (TKIP) ce qui m'a permis de mettre le password de mon choix.


----------



## benjdeparis (5 Mars 2008)

*LOGICIELS MAC OS X POUR LE MULTIPOSTE DE FREE*
- Il faut installer VLC au préalable. http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

*iMagneto 2.0pre1* *(07.02.2008)*
Site: http://dilaroga.free.fr/ 
Forum: http://dilaroga.free.fr/forums/ 
Téléchargement: http://dilaroga.free.fr/imagneto/iMagneto-2.0pre1.zip
Téléchargement du plug-in VLC: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

*RemiXTV* *(13.01.2008)*
Site: http://rdejouve.free.fr/Site/Blog/Blog.html
Téléchargement: http://rdejouve.free.fr/Download/RemiXTV.zip
Téléchargement du plug-in VLC: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html

*DentiFreeX 0.9.7* *(16.12.2007)*
Site: http://dentifreex.free.fr/
Téléchargement: http://dentifreex.free.fr/fichiers/DentiFreeX.zip

*macFreeTv 0.8.4* *(16.11.2007)*
Site: http://dibathil.free.fr./
Forum: http://dibathil.free.fr/forum/
Téléchargement: http://dibathil.free.fr/telecharger/files/macFreeTv0.8.4.dmg

*FreeboxTVRecorder 1.4* *(29.01.2006)*
Site: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.html
Téléchargement: http://lwalterthum.free.fr/FreeboxTVRecorder/FreeboxTVRecorder.zip

-------------------------------------------------

*Le Site des Freenautes sur Mac*
http://free.mac.free.fr

*Le Forum des Freenautes sur Mac*
http://free.mac.free.fr/forum


Oui ? Et ça fait quoi dans "Applications, ça ? à quoi servent le forum "Internet et réseau", et son topic unique consacré à Free ? Par ailleurs, pour le FreePlayer ou le "multiposte, VLC, il vaut mieux le télécharger chez Free, pas chez Videolan.org, le VLC du Freeplayer n'est pas tout à fait standard !

Bon, je déplace dans le bon forum, avec mes excuses pour mon collègue de là bas qui devra fusionner dans le topic de Free


----------



## Cricri (10 Mars 2008)

Je ne comprends pas. 800 hard reboot de ma freebox HD et de ma Freebox normale et ma Freebox HD reste bloqué sur "Freebox" sans accès à la TV et avec la télécommande qui ne marche pas. 
Le pire c'est que sur les 800 reboot 2 ont fonctionné, mais j'avais besoin de bouger l'ensemble. Je n'arrive pas   comprendre pourquoi ça a marché 2 fois. Je n'arrive pas à reproduire ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2008)

Cricri a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas. 800 hard reboot de ma freebox HD et de ma Freebox normale et ma Freebox HD reste bloqué sur "Freebox" sans accès à la TV et avec la télécommande qui ne marche pas.
> Le pire c'est que sur les 800 reboot 2 ont fonctionné, mais j'avais besoin de bouger l'ensemble. Je n'arrive pas   comprendre pourquoi ça a marché 2 fois. Je n'arrive pas à reproduire ça.



Tu les a bien synchronisées au moyen du câble ethernet ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Mars 2008)

Que cherches-tu à faire à part fusiller ta box en faisant 800 (?) hard reboot ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Mars 2008)

Cricri a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas. 800 hard reboot de ma freebox HD et de ma Freebox normale et ma Freebox HD reste bloqué sur "Freebox" sans accès à la TV et avec la télécommande qui ne marche pas.
> Le pire c'est que sur les 800 reboot 2 ont fonctionné, mais j'avais besoin de bouger l'ensemble. Je n'arrive pas   comprendre pourquoi ça a marché 2 fois. Je n'arrive pas à reproduire ça.



Bonjour, si tu as une freebox HD sans ventilateur, as tu essayé de la surélever avec quatre bouchons de liège (ou autre) placés sous la box là où il n'y a pas d'aération. 
Ce n'est pas une blague mais le moyen d'améliorer le refroidissement de l'engin.
Ayant les mêmes problèmes que toi, c'est ainsi que je les ai résolus.


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2008)

Cricri a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas. 800 hard reboot de ma freebox HD et de ma Freebox normale et ma Freebox HD reste bloqué sur "Freebox" sans accès à la TV et avec la télécommande qui ne marche pas.
> Le pire c'est que sur les 800 reboot 2 ont fonctionné, mais j'avais besoin de bouger l'ensemble. Je n'arrive pas   comprendre pourquoi ça a marché 2 fois. Je n'arrive pas à reproduire ça.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu les a bien synchronisées au moyen du câble ethernet ?


Pareil, mais sans les 800 reboot... 
J'ai débranché le boîtier HD, l'ai relié à la Freebox avec le cable ethernet...
Et maintenant, ça fonctionne en ayant "mis à jour" le firmware : de nouvelles fonctionnalités sont disponibles sur le boîtier HD...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Mars 2008)

Hippo a raison, la Freebox sans ventilo ne fait pas de bruit, ok, mais chauffre comme une brutte et plante !

Je l'ai surélevée aussi et même y ai ajouté un ventilo lors des grosses châleurs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Bonjour, si tu as une freebox HD sans ventilateur, as tu essayé de la surélever avec quatre bouchons de liège (ou autre) placés sous la box là où il n'y a pas d'aération.
> Ce n'est pas une blague mais le moyen d'améliorer le refroidissement de l'engin.
> Ayant les mêmes problèmes que toi, c'est ainsi que je les ai résolus.





Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Hippo a raison, la Freebox sans ventilo ne fait pas de bruit, ok, mais chauffre comme une brutte et plante !
> 
> Je l'ai surélevée aussi et même y ai ajouté un ventilo lors des grosses châleurs...



Tiens, là, du coup, le bruit de la mienne me gêne moin, subitement


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, là, du coup, le bruit de la mienne me gêne moin, subitement



Ah, on peut trouver des petits pieds louis XV très décoratifs.


----------



## kaos (10 Mars 2008)

Moi j'avais modifié une vieille table de nuit genre "tunning noir" avec freebox hd et routeur à l'intérieur et un beau ventilo sorti d'un ( pc 8 cm ? ) avec une alim et un interrupteur.

ben ça marche nikel et c'est moins moche que le tout apparant et empilé  ....ça m'a pris 15 minutes .


----------



## estomak (11 Mars 2008)

Cricri a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas. 800 hard reboot de ma freebox HD et de ma Freebox normale et ma Freebox HD reste bloqué sur "Freebox" sans accès à la TV et avec la télécommande qui ne marche pas.
> Le pire c'est que sur les 800 reboot 2 ont fonctionné, mais j'avais besoin de bouger l'ensemble. Je n'arrive pas   comprendre pourquoi ça a marché 2 fois. Je n'arrive pas à reproduire ça.



tu as bien synchronisé les prises cpl avec le délai <30 secondes si t'es a ta premiere install?


----------



## estomak (11 Mars 2008)

existe t'il une alternative a TvFreeplayer Tools compatible mac, pour ceux qui ont la freebox?
je cherche, je cherche mais je trouve rien pour le mac, que pour linux.
http://www.universfreebox.com/article4935.html


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2008)

installe le avec x11


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> existe t'il une alternative a TvFreeplayer Tools compatible mac, pour ceux qui ont la freebox?



J'utilise depuis trois ans maintenant MacFreeTV, à ma plus grande satisfaction !


----------



## estomak (11 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> installe le avec x11



ah c'est pas con ca!
merci du conseil!
je vais essayer ca.


----------



## estomak (11 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'utilise depuis trois ans maintenant MacFreeTV, à ma plus grande satisfaction !



mac free tv il m'affiche pas toutes les chaines, et en plus, il a pas beaucoup d'options, c'est ça le hic .


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2008)

Pour revenir sur les problèmes de boîtier HD qui chauffe : Le mien, bien que muni d'un ventilo interne, et qu'installé "en plein air" (rien devant, rien derrière (sauf le mur à 50 cm), rien à gauche, un lecteur de DVD à cinq cm à droite, et rien à moins de 45 cm au dessus) commence à déconner, au bout d'un moment (quelques minutes, moins d'un quart d'heure), l'image se met à trembler, puis disparaît. à ce moment là, il est planté, et ne répond plus à la télécommande. Bien sûr, le dessous du boîtier est très chaud, bien qu'il ne soit pas en contact avec la surface sur laquelle il est posé (ses pieds le sur-élèvent d'environ 1/2 cm).

La question est : c'est mort et je dois le faire changer, ou bien le sur-élever plus peut-il le rendre de nouveau opérationnel ?


----------



## MamaCass (26 Mars 2008)

J'avais le même problème avec mon boitier HD, j'ai mis 4 bouchons de bouteille en plastique sous chaque pied et j'ai fait attention à ce que le soleil ne tape pas dessus. 

Et ca marche, plus de frisettes


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> J'avais le même problème avec mon boitier HD, j'ai mis *4 bouchons de bouteille en plastique sous chaque pied* et j'ai fait attention à ce que le soleil ne tape pas dessus.
> 
> Et ca marche, plus de frisettes




Aaaaargh ... Je bois pas, où veux tu que je trouve 16 bouchons en plastique (pis sans les coller, ça doit être dur à faire tenir sur un tel échafaudage ) ? :sick:



Bon, je vais commencer "modeste", je vais essayer avec *un* sous chaque pied


----------



## meskh (26 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Aaaaargh ... Je bois pas, où veux tu que je trouve 16 bouchons en plastique (pis sans les coller, ça doit être dur à faire tenir sur un tel échafaudage ) ? :sick:



Et les bouchons des bouteilles de champoing ? :mouais: ça peut fonctionner aussi ?


----------



## estomak (26 Mars 2008)

c'est vrai que la freebox , quand on la regarde bien, ça a pas l'air d'etre du matosse de grande qualité. Je sais pas si la dissipation thermique a été bien pensée. Ils ont fait au moins cher.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Aaaaargh ... Je bois pas, où veux tu que je trouve 16 bouchons en plastique (pis sans les coller, ça doit être dur à faire tenir sur un tel échafaudage ) ? :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, je vais commencer "modeste", je vais essayer avec *un* sous chaque pied



Oups, un bouchon par pied, bien sûr


----------



## MamaCass (26 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est vrai que la freebox , quand on la regarde bien, ça a pas l'air d'etre du matosse de grande qualité. Je sais pas si la dissipation thermique a été bien pensée. Ils ont fait au moins cher.



Vu les services qu'elle propose et vu le prix, je ne m'en plaindrai pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mars 2008)

c'est vrai que la LiveBox elle fait tellement top qualité à côté... :sleep:


----------



## estomak (26 Mars 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Vu les services qu'elle propose et vu le prix, je ne m'en plaindrai pas



faut voir au bout de combien de temps elle va lacher. Moi apres 15 jours, j'ai déja du changer la télécommande, les piles, d'origine, avaient fui. Quand tu regardes la qualité du materiel utilisé , tu te dis que ca doit etre fait avec les composants les moins chers du monde. Enfin, j'attend de voir.


----------



## meskh (26 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> faut voir au bout de combien de temps elle va lacher. Moi apres 15 jours, j'ai déja du changer la télécommande, les piles, d'origine, avaient fui. Quand tu regardes la qualité du materiel utilisé , tu te dis que ca doit etre fait avec les composants les moins chers du monde. Enfin, j'attend de voir.



Je rejoins Mamacass car la quantité de services disponibles peut faire oublier le reste, à condition que cela fonctionne bien sûr


----------



## MamaCass (26 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> faut voir au bout de combien de temps elle va lacher. Moi apres 15 jours, j'ai déja du changer la télécommande, les piles, d'origine, avaient fui. Quand tu regardes la qualité du materiel utilisé , tu te dis que ca doit etre fait avec les composants les moins chers du monde. Enfin, j'attend de voir.



De toute façon, tu n'as pas dû l'acheter, c'est compris dans le prix du forfait mensuel, et si tu as un problème ils te l'échangent sans frais 

Exploite bien ta freebox + le boitier HD, tu en seras content tu verras


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Mars 2008)

Hors mis la surchauffe en plein soleil (si si y'a du soleil à Rennes ) j'adore cette Freebox HD, la qualité des flux, la possibilité d'enregistrer en regardant une autre chaîne, la connexion d'un DD externe pour y stocker ses films... que du bonheur moi j'dit !


----------



## reglisse (26 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai un G4 sous 10.3.9 et la freebox et je n'arrive pas a lire ma playlist audio sur la TV. La réponse est peut être déjà dans un post mais j'ai pas trouvé.

Merci


----------



## estomak (26 Mars 2008)

reglisse a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un G4 sous 10.3.9 et la freebox et je n'arrive pas a lire ma playlist audio sur la TV. La réponse est peut être déjà dans un post mais j'ai pas trouvé.
> 
> Merci



Ca marche pas. La freebox lit pas le MP3. Enfin j'ai essayé et ça marche pas non plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Ca marche pas. La freebox lit pas le MP3. Enfin j'ai essayé et ça marche pas non plus.



raté, essaye encore...


----------



## estomak (27 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> raté, essaye encore...



tu arrives à lire des mp3 sur la freebox, via Homeplayer?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

via freeplayer oui


----------



## Melounette (27 Mars 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Hors mis la surchauffe en plein soleil (si si y'a du soleil à Rennes ) j'adore cette Freebox HD, la qualité des flux, la possibilité d'enregistrer en regardant une autre chaîne, la connexion d'un DD externe pour y stocker ses films... que du bonheur moi j'dit !


Gnaaaa, je viens de trouver le message qui m'intéresse. Donc, j'ai ma freebox HD, tout va bien, wifi, téléphone tout ça. La télé, j'ai pas fait encore, mais bon ça va aller, on verra plus tard. Toujours avec mon Macbookpro que j'aime d'amour.
Non, ce que je voudrais, c'est profiter du routeur de la freebox pour mettre un DD externe en réseau avec mon MBP via Wifi.
En fait, je sais pas si je m'exprime bien:hein:, je voudrais pouvoir atteindre mon DD qui est dans le salon avé la freebox, alors que moi je suis dans le bureau sans passer par un câble, et sans acheter de routeur puisque la free le fait.
D'après ce que dit Fat boss slim, c'est possible. Mais c'est comment qu'on fait ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Gnaaaa, je viens de trouver le message qui m'intéresse. Donc, j'ai ma freebox HD, tout va bien, wifi, téléphone tout ça. La télé, j'ai pas fait encore, mais bon ça va aller, on verra plus tard. Toujours avec mon Macbookpro que j'aime d'amour.
> Non, ce que je voudrais, c'est profiter du routeur de la freebox pour mettre un DD externe en réseau avec mon MBP via Wifi.
> En fait, je sais pas si je m'exprime bien:hein:, je voudrais pouvoir atteindre mon DD qui est dans le salon avé la freebox, alors que moi je suis dans le bureau sans passer par un câble, et sans acheter de routeur puisque la free le fait.
> D'après ce que dit Fat boss slim, c'est possible. Mais c'est comment qu'on fait ?



si ton disque a une connexion réseau ethernet ou wifi c'est jouable sinon, DTC...


----------



## Melounette (27 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> si ton disque a une connexion réseau ethernet ou wifi c'est jouable sinon, DTC...


Woh l'aut', comment il est malpoli. Ah oui ça j'avais pas pensé à la connexion du DD.
Gni.:rose:
Mais, pfff, y a pas une solution quand même ? Un truc que je pourrais rajouter sur le DD pour le mettre sur le routeur ? Une petite galipette vite fait bien fait à faire ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Woh l'aut', comment il est malpoli. Ah oui ça j'avais pas pensé à la connexion du DD.
> Gni.:rose:
> Mais, pfff, y a pas une solution quand même ? Un truc que je pourrais rajouter sur le DD pour le mettre sur le routeur ? Une petite galipette vite fait bien fait à faire ?



acheter un truc comme ça


----------



## Melounette (27 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> acheter un truc comme ça


Non, mais ça c'est pas une galipette, c'est un grand écart. J'ai déjà le DD. Il est pô plein, je vais pas en racheter un aut'.
Je trouverais....je suis sûre qu'il y a un muchemuche.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2008)

moins cher tu as ça
Comme ça tu mets ton disque dedans...


----------



## Melounette (27 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> moins cher tu as ça
> Comme ça tu mets ton disque dedans...


Mouais....:mouais: Mais merci je me garde ça sous le coude gauche. Au pire je me rachèterais un DD effectivement. T'es un gentil Fabounet patient.:love:


----------



## Lamar (27 Mars 2008)

J'ai peut-être pas bien compris, mais en passant par un logiciel de ftp tu peux transférer des fichiers sur le disque connecté en usb sur ta freebox, non ?


----------



## estomak (27 Mars 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> J'ai peut-être pas bien compris, mais en passant par un logiciel de ftp tu peux transférer des fichiers sur le disque connecté en usb sur ta freebox, non ?



ah oauis ca doit etre possible ça!
via ftp, mais ca doit etre long. j'vais essayer.


----------



## reglisse (27 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> via freeplayer oui



Oui mais comment ? quand je charge la playlist via le freeplayer ça semble bien lire les morceaux mais impossible d'avoir quelquechose sur la TV. J'ai l'écran "se connecter au freeplayer" j'appui sur la touche bleu mais rien ne se passe  

Une idée ?


----------



## Lamar (27 Mars 2008)

Je confirme :
on branche un dd externe usb sur le port de la Freebox et par un logiciel ftp on peut y accéder et donc y transférer des fichiers et les récupérer ensuite. Je ne l'ai pas refait ce soir, mais de mémoire les chargements sont en effet assez longs.


----------



## teo (28 Mars 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Gnaaaa, je viens de trouver le message qui m'intéresse. Donc, j'ai ma freebox HD, tout va bien, wifi, téléphone tout ça. La télé, j'ai pas fait encore, mais bon ça va aller, on verra plus tard. Toujours avec mon Macbookpro que j'aime d'amour.
> Non, ce que je voudrais, c'est profiter du routeur de la freebox pour mettre un DD externe en réseau avec mon MBP via Wifi.
> En fait, je sais pas si je m'exprime bien:hein:, je voudrais pouvoir atteindre mon DD qui est dans le salon avé la freebox, alors que moi je suis dans le bureau sans passer par un câble, et sans acheter de routeur puisque la free le fait.
> D'après ce que dit Fat boss slim, c'est possible. Mais c'est comment qu'on fait ?



Edit perso: Teo doit apprendre à lire ce qu'il y a juste au dessus 

_euh arrêtez moi si je dis une bêtise, mais si ton disque dur est en USB 2 tu devrais pouvoir le connecter sur la freebox non ? Y'a des ports USB. Après je sais pas comment on peut faire, mais vu que mon imprimante est reconnue avec une adresse @freebox, je vois pas pourquoi le HD ne pourrait pas l'être ? Après connection wifi normale non ?_


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2008)

reglisse a dit:


> Oui mais comment ? quand je charge la playlist via le freeplayer ça semble bien lire les morceaux mais impossible d'avoir quelquechose sur la TV. J'ai l'écran "se connecter au freeplayer" j'appui sur la touche bleu mais rien ne se passe
> 
> Une idée ?



est ce que tu as indiqué l'IP de ton freeplayer  sur l'interface d'admin free?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2008)

teo a dit:


> Edit perso: Teo doit apprendre à lire ce qu'il y a juste au dessus
> 
> _euh arrêtez moi si je dis une bêtise, mais si ton disque dur est en USB 2 tu devrais pouvoir le connecter sur la freebox non ? Y'a des ports USB. Après je sais pas comment on peut faire, mais vu que mon imprimante est reconnue avec une adresse @freebox, je vois pas pourquoi le HD ne pourrait pas l'être ? Après connection wifi normale non ?_




tu pourras, mais en ftp ce qui n'est pas super pratique.


----------



## pernel (28 Mars 2008)

Salut le post,

Je matte la tv chez moi (freebx) sur mon mini avec le flux video vlc
Mais tjr pas de Tf1 et M6  
"ça va durer lgt cette histoire?"


----------



## da capo (28 Mars 2008)

pernel a dit:


> Salut le post,
> 
> Je matte la tv chez moi (freebx) sur mon mini avec le flux video vlc
> Mais tjr pas de Tf1 et M6
> "ça va durer lgt cette histoire?"



Ben oui : TF1 comme M6 refusent d'être diffusés via le service multiposte.

Et ça risque de durer longtemps...


----------



## pernel (28 Mars 2008)

Bon je vais devoir sortir la boitier Hd de ma freebox et le connecter à mon écran 22 pouces wide par le Hdmi alors...

Moi qui ne voulait pas surcharger mon bureau d'appareils....

Par contre avec la tv via vlc, je viens de me rendre compte que l'on peut changer les caines avec la télécommande fournie avec le mac mini, c'est pratique  
Seul inconvénient, on doit faire défiler les chaines une par une, mais c'est déjà pas si mal....


----------



## reglisse (28 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> est ce que tu as indiqué l'IP de ton freeplayer  sur l'interface d'admin free?



Non comment faut il faire ? Ou puis je trouver l'IP de mon freeplayer ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2008)

Dans l'admin Free


----------



## reglisse (28 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Dans l'admin Free



Peut être, mais comme je suis nul... ça ce trouve où ?


----------



## fpoil (28 Mars 2008)

L ' ip de ton freeplayer est l'ip de la machine sur laquelle tu as installé freeplayer ensuite tu vas sur l'interface web de free ("ta console") et tu va dans les paramétres routeur et tu indiques l'ip dans la rubrique adéquate, tu reboot ta freebox et cela devrait aller


----------



## la tornade (30 Mars 2008)

Salut,
J'ai un problème avec airport. J'ai un message qui me dit que que airport ne possède pas d'adresse IP et donc, pas de connexion. (Je suis actuellement connecté sur le wifi non protégé d'un voisin).

Quelqu'un sait d'ou ça vient ? Sachant que ça marchait très bien jusque là (config macbook 2.2, OSX 5.2)

Merci


----------



## estomak (30 Mars 2008)

la tornade a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai un problème avec airport. J'ai un message qui me dit que que airport ne possède pas d'adresse IP et donc, pas de connexion. (Je suis actuellement connecté sur le wifi non protégé d'un voisin).
> 
> Quelqu'un sait d'ou ça vient ? Sachant que ça marchait très bien jusque là (config macbook 2.2, OSX 5.2)
> ...



bah t'as une borne aiport ou juste une freebox?


----------



## Lamar (30 Mars 2008)

Il est sur la connexion de son voisin  

Il me semble que ce n'est pas légal.

Peut-être ton voisin a-t-il fait évoluer sa config, ce qui entrainerait un blocage à ton niveau.


----------



## la tornade (30 Mars 2008)

Oui, j'étais sur la borne de mon voisin, le temps de poser la question puisque chez moi ça marche plus. Faut pas voir le mal partout hein ! Et puis il a qu'à mettre un mot de passe si il veut pas qu'on se connecte sur son réseau :rateau: 

Bref, le problème est réglé. En fait, j'ai l'impression que c'est ma chaine hifi (qui est wifi) qui prenait la place du macbook. J'avais une alerte qui me disait que mon IP était utilisé par une adresse autre que la mienne. C'est rentré dans l'ordre quand j'ai débranché la chaine. 

Je ne sais pas si je me suis bien fait comprendre...

Enfin bon, ça marche.


----------



## Lamar (30 Mars 2008)

C'est l'essentiel.
Tu ne peux pas attribuer une ip fixe à ta chaine ? (ou a ton mac, ce sera peut-être plus simple :rateau: )


----------



## meskh (30 Mars 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> C'est l'essentiel.
> Tu ne peux pas attribuer une ip fixe à ta chaine ? (ou a ton mac, ce sera peut-être plus simple :rateau: )



Mais si tout le monde est en DHCP, ça devrait fonctionner, non ?


----------



## la tornade (31 Mars 2008)

Voui. D'ailleurs ça fonctionnait avant et ça refonctionne maintenant.
J'avoue ne pas comprendre ce qui c'est passé


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

la tornade a dit:


> Oui, j'étais sur la borne de mon voisin, le temps de poser la question puisque chez moi ça marche plus. Faut pas voir le mal partout hein ! Et puis il a qu'à mettre un mot de passe si il veut pas qu'on se connecte sur son réseau :rateau:
> 
> Bref, le problème est réglé. En fait, j'ai l'impression que c'est ma chaine hifi (qui est wifi) qui prenait la place du macbook. J'avais une alerte qui me disait que mon IP était utilisé par une adresse autre que la mienne. C'est rentré dans l'ordre quand j'ai débranché la chaine.
> 
> ...



Pour éviter ça, il y a un remède simple (qui, en outre, présente l'avantage d'améliorer (un peu) la sécurité de ton réseau :

Tu relèves les adresses MAC de tes divers ordis

Dans ta console de gestion, tu paramètre un bail permanent pour chacun d'eux (ce qui signifie que lorsque l'ordi se présente sur le réseau, la Freebox le reconnais, et lui attribue une adresse IP toujours la même : celle que tu as décidé). Par ailleurs, au niveau du DHCP, tu ne laisses qu'une plage d'une seule adresse (quelque chose comme de 192.168.0.1 à 192.168.0.3 si tu as trois ordis, et début *et fin* DHCP à 192.168.0.50).

Comme tu n'as pas inclus la chaîne dans les baux permanents, elle prendra automatiquement cette dernière adresse, et tu n'auras plus de conflit.


----------



## la tornade (31 Mars 2008)

Merci Pascal, je vais essayer ça.
Mais je ne comprends pas pour quelles raisons la chaîne à pris la place du mac sur le réseau. Une histoire de fin de bail ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2008)

la tornade a dit:


> Merci Pascal, je vais essayer ça.
> Mais je ne comprends pas pour quelles raisons la chaîne à pris la place du mac sur le réseau. Une histoire de fin de bail ?



Peut-être parce que tu avais prévu un espace DHCP trop petit (pas assez d'adresses) ? ou, si tu as un seul Mac, avais tu bien activé le mode routeur de la Freebox ?


----------



## fpoil (31 Mars 2008)

Ou peut être un mélange d'ip fixe et de dhcp : il suffit d'avoir certains ordis en ip fixe et d'autres device en dhcp. 

Tu éteins un de tes ordis en ip fixe et allume un device en dhcp : hop le device peut prendre une ip devenu libre et quand tu rallumes ton ordi en ip fixe, il y a conflit...

Avec la multiplication des appareils wifi, cela devient courant, je me rappelle avoir galéré avec un mini qui était en conflit et je n'arrivais pas à trouver le fautif  qui était mon ... nabaztag  que j'avais oublié....

Moralité : vaut mieux avoir un fichier avec la liste des adresses MAC de ses appareils quand ils deviennent nombreux, plus facile pour retrouver le fautif 

Ou tout mettre soit en dhcp soit en ip fixe


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2008)

ou tout en IPV6


----------



## fpoil (31 Mars 2008)

encore faut il que tous tes appareils supportent l'ipv6, bibaztag (c'ets son petit nom) surement pas


----------



## sankuclaire (4 Avril 2008)

Bonjour

j'ai branché hier la freebox de ma soeur qui a un powerbook G4
après avoir tout installé avec succès je me suis mise à vouloir tout mettre en wifi, pour ne plus avoir de fils partout. 

on a acheté une clé wifi (marque Dlink), j'ai tout bien rempli sur le site free et j'ai configuré la Dlink. Tout marchait, j'avais bien repéré et connecté le signal de ma soeur....
jusqu'à ce que je retire les cables !! et là plus rien, je ne capte plus aucun signal wifi... 

j'ai vu qu'on parle souvent de airport mais je ne sais pas ce que c'est... (moi j'ai un pc et ma freebox marche nickel...)

merci à ceux qui pourront me venir en aide
claire​


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2008)

sankuclaire a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai branché hier la freebox de ma soeur qui a un powerbook G4
> après avoir tout installé avec succès je me suis mise à vouloir tout mettre en wifi, pour ne plus avoir de fils partout.
> ...



logiquement ton Powerbok G4 a déja une carte Wifi (ce qu'apple appelle Airport).
Cherche dans la config de ta machine (POmme "A propos de ce mac"> plus d'information)


----------



## sankuclaire (4 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> logiquement ton Powerbok G4 a déja une carte Wifi (ce qu'apple appelle Airport).
> Cherche dans la config de ta machine (POmme "A propos de ce mac"> plus d'information)


 
et bah justement j'ai cherché partout mais je vois rien qui parle d'airport
si qqun peut me faire une impression d'écran de la config d'un mac qui a un airport...
merci beaucoup à vous tous, moi j'en peux plus...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2008)

ça doit ressembler à ça


----------



## dvorion (4 Avril 2008)

SOUCIS VLC

ayant VLC 0.8.6d-intel, sous léopard, et la free box
le controleur VLC s'ouvre, mais pas l'écran
à la place, un écran d'erreurs signale à plusieurs reprises dans une longue liste :

live555 warning: no data received in 10s. Switching to TCP
main warning: no demux2 module matching "ts" could be loaded

le comble est que sous tiger tout fonctionne!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2008)

dvorion a dit:


> SOUCIS VLC
> 
> ayant VLC 0.8.6d-intel, sous léopard, et la free box
> le controleur VLC s'ouvre, mais pas l'écran
> ...



charge la dernière version


----------



## MamaCass (4 Avril 2008)

Juste pour info :

J'avais des problèmes avec le disque dur du boitier HD, le disque dur était affiché comme défectueux, puis quelques temps après il apparaissait comme normal...:mouais: 

Mais l'enregistrement d'une chaine faisait sauter l'image d'une autre chaine pendant l'enregistrement, le boitier planté, et si il ne plantait pas, le fichier enregistré n'arrêtait pas de sauter, bref, pas la joie :hein: 

Je me suis décidé à appeler la hotline free (spécial mac  super rapide) et après de nombreux tests, il s'est avéré que c'était la multiprise qui me sert pour la tv, lecteur dvd, etc... qui était défectueuse et n'alimentait pas assez le boitier HD. Tous les autres appareils fonctionnaient correctement.

J'ai changé de multiprise et tout marche nickel comme avant :love:

Voilà si ca peut servir à quelqu'un


----------



## sankuclaire (5 Avril 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> logiquement ton Powerbok G4 a déja une carte Wifi (ce qu'apple appelle Airport).
> Cherche dans la config de ta machine (POmme "A propos de ce mac"> plus d'information)


 

bonjour

et bien mon beau père, qui est un pro de Mac, a mis son nez dedans et maintenant tout marche. par contre, le G4 qu'on a n'a pas de carte airport... 
merci beaucoup en tout cas !!

claire​


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (5 Avril 2008)

Astuce : pour ceux qui ne peuvent enregistrer une chaîne et en regarder une autre sans avoir des "lags" sans arrêts, au lieu (par exemple), d'enregistrer la 6, enregistrer la même chaîne MAIS en bas débit ! Aucune différence de qualité lors de la relecture de l'enregistrement sur un écran TV.

Pour la 6 : enregistrer la 456 et ainsi de suite...


----------



## clemoudou (6 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir,
J'ai cherché des renseignements sur le net concernant mon souci mais sans succès.

En fait, j'ai branché mon imprimante brother HL 20-30 sur la freebox mais quand je lance une impression, l'imprimante sort des feuilles blanches et ne s'arrête plus. Même si je supprime la tache, elle continue.... Je suis donc obligé de l'éteindre et de la rallumer pour que ça fonctionne.

Si vous avez des solutions ou des idées, je suis preneur

A plus


----------



## jodido (6 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, moi j'ai un gros soucis avec le multiposte. J'ai essayé les version 0.8.6d à f et j'ai toujours VLC qui crash au lancement du multiposte.
Ca plante avec macFreeTv, iMagneto, myfreeTv et sans mod.
Cela fonctionne chez mes amis qui ont free pourtant avec mon mbp. Mon débit n'est pas concerné j'ai du 1.8Mo environ et la télévision sur la télé fonctionne ...
:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2008)

tu as téléchargé VLC sur le site du FreePlayer ? Si ça n'est pas le cas, essaie avec celui là !


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2008)

Ca marche nickel sur les conseils de Zyrol que tu trouveras là. Comment as-tu paramétré l'imprimante ? Pas de pb de driver ? Tu peux mettre aussi le Driver de l'imprimante au lieu de celui par défaut.



clemoudou a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai cherché des renseignements sur le net concernant mon souci mais sans succès.
> 
> En fait, j'ai branché mon imprimante brother HL 20-30 sur la freebox mais quand je lance une impression, l'imprimante sort des feuilles blanches et ne s'arrête plus. Même si je supprime la tache, elle continue.... Je suis donc obligé de l'éteindre et de la rallumer pour que ça fonctionne.
> ...


----------



## jodido (11 Avril 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> tu as téléchargé VLC sur le site du FreePlayer ? Si ça n'est pas le cas, essaie avec celui là !



J'ai résolu mon problème en fait il fallait ouvrir les ports VLC sur mon aiport extreme 
Chez mes amis ça fonctionnait parce qu'il utilise la freebox en routeur


----------



## da capo (14 Avril 2008)

bonjour, je cherche des retours d'expériences pour l'application iSoftPhone qui permet d'utiliser le SIP freephonie.

J'utilisais symphonie sans problème mais là impossible de se connecter au serveur&#8230;

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2008)

da capo a dit:


> bonjour, je cherche des retours d'expériences pour l'application iSoftPhone qui permet d'utiliser le SIP freephonie.
> 
> J'utilisais symphonie sans problème mais là impossible de se connecter au serveur
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.



Eh bien, j'ai trouvé l'idée moi même 

A savoir : en mettant le bon mot de passe, ça fonctionne tout de suite bien mieux


----------



## ChAt NoIr (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis avec mon VLC, depuis quelques temps je n'arrive plus a lire certain film sur ma télé,alors qu'ils passaient avant.
toutes les séries quand à elles passent.
J'ai portant la version téléchargeable sur le site de free.
J'ai accès au disque dur sans problème.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider à résoudre se problème ce serais sympas .
merci d'avance


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Avril 2008)

ChAt NoIr a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis avec mon VLC, depuis quelques temps je n'arrive plus a lire certain film sur ma télé,alors qu'ils passaient avant.
> toutes les séries quand à elles passent.
> J'ai portant la version téléchargeable sur le site de free.
> J'ai accès au disque dur sans problème.
> ...



Va falloir être plus précis. Quel est le message d'alerte ? Quelle config ? La lecture en "local" marche-t-elle ?


----------



## ChAt NoIr (16 Avril 2008)

Le message est simple , quand j'essaye de lire le film sur ma télé , elle reste bloqué sur l'écran noir marqué chargement.
Les films en questions passait avant.
Ma config, Imac 2,4Ghz ; 2 G de mémoire
léopard


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Avril 2008)

Tu peux lire tes films sans problème sur le Mac ? La box HD est reliée par Ethernet ou par WiFi ? Tes boxes sont-elles à jour niveau firmware Free ?


----------



## ChAt NoIr (17 Avril 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Tu peux lire tes films sans problème sur le Mac ? La box HD est reliée par Ethernet ou par WiFi ? Tes boxes sont-elles à jour niveau firmware Free ?





Oui , je peu lire mes films sur le mac, il me semble que mes freebox sont a jour, et box HD est relié par wifi


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Avril 2008)

Ton pare-feu est activé ?


----------



## ChAt NoIr (17 Avril 2008)

mon part feu est activé et l'acces a vlc  est ouvert


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Avril 2008)

Tu peux le couper et vérifier les ports ouverts de la FBX ?


----------



## ChAt NoIr (18 Avril 2008)

couper le firewall ca je peu le faire, même si je me demande si cela est vraiment utile vu que j'arrive a lire certaine video, par contre pour les port de la freebox , là je doit dire que je ne sais pas comment faire.....


----------



## da capo (18 Avril 2008)

bonjour à tous.

Je viens de recevoir ma freebox V5 (ouff elle est arrivée, 3 mois quand même&#8230 et ça va pas mal.
Malgré quelques soucis pour apparier les plugs, tout semble ok.

Par contre, j'ai une interrogation : j'ai rippé un dvd pour tester les fonctions de ftp de cette freebox hd et je trouve la vitesse de transfert plutôt lente (entre 90 et 100ko/s). 2heures de transfert pour un rip de 700Mo&#8230;

Dites moi que je m'y prends mal


----------



## jefrey (18 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un vieux Powermac G4 Quicksilver et je compte le mettre en réseau wifi sur une Freebox que je vais commander sous peu
N'ayant pas d'Airport sur cette machine, j'ai pensé à une clé comme celle-ci.
Cependant, j'aimerais être sûr de sa compatibilité avec les normes réseau de ma future Freebox.
En gros, est-ce qu'elle pourra communiquer avec celle-ci.
Je suis un novice en réseau et désolé si la question vous semble évidente

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2008)

J'utilise cette clé sur mon PowerMac G4 Audionumérique, relié à mon réseau Freebox v5, elle fonctionne parfaitement. Le seul problème : je dois la débrancher pendant le démarrage du Mac, et ne la brancher qu'une fois que son logiciel est chargé, sinon il ne détecte pas la clé*, mais ça ne l'a pas toujours fait, je pense que c'est un problème soft, un de ces quatres, je vais le réinstaller pour voir.

(*) Il est aussi possible que ça vienne du fait que la clé est branchée sur une carte PCI Firewire/USB2, et non sur l'USB natif du Mac.


----------



## Lamar (18 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous,

une petite question à laquelle il a peut-être déjà été répondu :
peut-on installer plusieurs boitiers Tv avec une seule freebox hd ?

Merci.


----------



## fpoil (18 Avril 2008)

faudrait déjà pouvoir en avoir plusieurs et free ne l'autorise pas....

sinon dans le principe cela fonctionne, j'ai lu cela il y a longtemps quelque part (ne peux pas être plus précis)

enfin je suppose qu'il vaut mieux avoir un bon débit...


----------



## MamaCass (18 Avril 2008)

da capo a dit:


> bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je viens de recevoir ma freebox V5 (ouff elle est arrivée, 3 mois quand même&#8230 et ça va pas mal.
> Malgré quelques soucis pour apparier les plugs, tout semble ok.
> ...



Le mieux est de relier ton Mac en ethernet :love: à ta freebox, lors de l'envoi au FTP, la freebox utilisera le Wifi Mimo jusqu'au boitier TV et là ton film sera transféré en 5 ou 10 minutes.

Si ton mac est en Wifi c'est beaucoup plus long, en effet... :sleep:

Sinon tu peux mettre tes films sur un disque dur externe et le brancher directement sur le boitier TV


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse MamaCass.

Comme je ne suis pas très sûr de moi, je vais préciser ce que j'ai fait.

Mon réseau est adressé en DHCP par la freebox avec des baux permanents (3/4 macs, 1 imprimante réseau).
Le wifi n'est pas utilisé, tout le monde est en filaire.
J'ai pour l'instant utilisé 2 modes de connexion du boitier ADSL vers le boitier HD : en utilisant le cpl ou en liant par cable ethernet directement.

J'utilise fetch pour accéder à l'espace disque de la freebox HD. Je me connecte à hd1.freebox.fr. Connexion et navigation sont correctes.

Mais le truc, c'est que ça me donne l'impression de transiter par internet et que donc le débit du transfert est au maximum celui de ma ligne. Je me plante ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Avril 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Mais le truc, c'est que ça me donne l'impression de transiter par internet et que donc le débit du transfert est au maximum celui de ma ligne. Je me plante ?



Oui  Tu accèdes en local au serveur FTP de la Box, c'est pour cela que nous avons tous la même adresse ftp


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Oui  Tu accèdes en local au serveur FTP de la Box, c'est pour cela que nous avons tous la même adresse ftp



J'avoue humblement ne pas comprendre parce que mon boitier adsl est relié au boitier tv par un brave rj45 (cat 5). (même pas le cpl)

Il y a un truc que j'ai loupé ?

il faut que je désactive quelque chose ?


----------



## MamaCass (19 Avril 2008)

Si tout est relié par câble, ça devrait aller vite. 

Tu peux essayer CyberDuck peut etre ?


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2008)

cyberduck se connecte mais pas possible de lister le contenu&#8230;

redémarrage !


----------



## da capo (19 Avril 2008)

bon le redémarrage de la freebox (adsl) a suffi à remettre tout ça à plat.
reste à comprendre quels sont les flux lisibles et tout ira bien.


----------



## Lamar (19 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous,

je vous soumets un problème que je rencontre ce soir :
j'ai enregistré l'émission de France 2 sur Mai 68. Je cherche à le transférer sur mon ordi, malheureusement lorsque je me connecte sur ma freebox par l'intermédiaire de Cyberduck, ce fichier n'apparait pas (ainsi que de nombreux autres) alors que d'autres sont visibles. Avez-vous une explication ?
(j'ai relancé plusieurs fois ma connexion, cyberduck, etc..., rien n'y fait. Dernier point je n'arrive pas à me connecter à la freebox par l'intermédiaire de Safari, mais je ne l'avais jamais essayé auparavant).
Merci à ceux qui ont des pistes à m'indiquer.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (21 Avril 2008)

Certaines chaînes comme TF1, M6 et W9 verrouillent les flux et donc les enregistrements sur la FB HD.

France Télévision ne verrouille pas normalement. Pour savoir quels enregistrements tu pourras copier sur ton Mac, regarde ta liste des programmes enregistrés sur la box : ceux qui ont un cadenas sont inaccessibles en FTP...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Avril 2008)

Rhaaaa, je viens de me rendre compte que la Freebox ne lit pas les fichiers en .mp4 quand on les pose sur le DD
Pourtant il me semblait bien en avoir déjà lu avec... :mouais:


----------



## phonesinh (29 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à régler un problème concernant la config de l'application Mail:
Je suis abonné sur Free et j'arrive bien à recevoir et ouvrir mes mails free et même de yahoo, par contre je n'arrive pas à répondre ou expédier de mails à partir de l'application Mail ??

Dans Références de Mail j'ai pourtant mis dans "serveur d'envoi"(SMTP):smtp.free.fr

Mais cela ne fonctionne pas.

Encore merci pour votre aide.

Très cordialement,http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2008)

Salut,
quel message d'erreur obtiens-tu ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Avril 2008)

phonesinh a dit:


> Mais cela ne fonctionne pas.



Tu peux poster une capture de tes préfs du compte Mail ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2008)

phonesinh a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à régler un problème concernant la config de l'application Mail:
> Je suis abonné sur Free et j'arrive bien à recevoir et ouvrir mes mails free et même de yahoo, par contre je n'arrive pas à répondre ou expédier de mails à partir de l'application Mail ??
> 
> ...


voir la réponse que j'ai postée suite au même post dans un autre fil
( je sais plus où  de mémoire  fil Mail parlant de yahoo )


----------



## phonesinh (30 Avril 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Salut,
> quel message d'erreur obtiens-tu ?


Bonsoir,
Voici ce que j'obtiens lorsque j'essaie d'envoyer un message via le serveur smtp.free:
"Imposible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.free.fr"
Utilisez le menu local ci-dessous pour essayer un serveur  d'envoi différent. Tous les mesages passeront par ce serveur jusqu'à ce que Mail soit fermé ou que les réglages de réseau soient modifiés.


----------



## da capo (30 Avril 2008)

peux-tu vérifier dans les réglages avancé du smtp, si le port 25 est bien utilisé et si aucune authentification n'est paramétrée ?


----------



## phonesinh (30 Avril 2008)

Le port du serveur est régler sur 25
Utiliser SSl : Activer
Authentification : Aucune


----------



## da capo (30 Avril 2008)

phonesinh a dit:


> Le port du serveur est régler sur 25
> Utiliser SSl : Activer
> Authentification : Aucune



désactive SSL, cela devrait suffire à régler ton pb


----------



## phonesinh (30 Avril 2008)

C'est nickel, et encore grand merci et dire que cela fait au moins 3 mois que je cherchais à résoudre ce problême, c'est extra cool


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2008)

phonesinh a dit:


> C'est nickel, et encore grand merci et dire que cela fait au moins 3 mois que je cherchais à résoudre ce problême, c'est extra cool



et je t'avais donné tout ca a hier ou avant  , sur l'autre fil

faut lire les réponses à tes  propres demandes ...

enfin....


----------



## Zyrol (1 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Mes parents viennent de s'inscrire à Free en dégroupage partiel (il garde leur abonnement FT)

Tout fonctionne sauf un truc (concernant la téléphonie)
Appel depuis le tel branché sur la freebox : OK
Appel vers le numero free (09...) : OK
Appel verss le numero FT 05 : ça sonne dans le vide

Il me semble que les appels vers le numero FT devraient être acheminés vers la freebox, non ?

Edit : c'est bon j'ai trouvé. c'est pas possible...


----------



## da capo (1 Mai 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Edit : c'est bon j'ai trouvé. c'est pas possible...



En effet, le principe du dégroupage partiel fait qu'il y a maintien de la ligne (et de l'abonnement) FT.
Donc, deux lignes téléphoniques sont opérationnelles.

Pour info, il existe des systèmes permettant de "regrouper" les appels vers un seul poste téléphonique.
En cherchant un peu, j'ai retrouvé ces pages plutôt destinées à des bricoleurs mais peut être qu'un lecture plus attentive permettra de mettre la main sur un boitier réellement opérationnel.

C'est là : http://goctruc.free.fr/VGBox/VGBox.html


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mes parents viennent de s'inscrire à Free en dégroupage partiel (il garde leur abonnement FT)
> 
> ...



il y a de gros soucis en cemoment semble til, partout

http://www.journaldufreenaute.fr/29/04/2008/probleme-de-telephonie-au-niveau-national.html


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2008)

Pb récurrent ces deux derniers mois à l'accès à mes pages web par mon ftp: impossible me connecter, impossible de mettre à jour quoi que ce soit sur ma page 
mdp et/ou identifiant toujours refusé, malgré une re initialisation sur ma page utilisateur.
L'autre jour, je re essaie dans la page sur free, il me propose d'enregistrer un nouveau mdp, impecc, accès à nouveau, dans la minute qui a suivi. J'imagine que c'était un pb chez eux car l'ancien mdp était le bon et bien enregistré dans le Trousseau d'accès.

_Et pour régler ce pb, leur hotline-chat m'a juste fait comprendre que j'en savais plus que le pauvre robot humain délocalisé qui a tenté de me comprendre  :
Il faudrait dire aux RH de Free d'embaucher des gens qui a- savent parler/comprennent le français b- qui ont déjà eu l'adsl ßy free chez eux. Ca leur permettrait aussi de comprendre que ftp n'est pas forcément égal à "pb avec la Freebox HD" et qu'on peut très bien se passer cette dernière sans être un extra-terrestre  En tout cas bien du courage à ces pauvres gars qui sont je ne sais où et qui semblent un peu perdus :rose: _


----------



## spid (8 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit soucis d'ouverture de ports avec ma freebox. J'ai recupéré l'adresse mac de ma connection par ethernet et je l'ai assigné à l'ip correspondante dans la page de config du routeur de la freebox. J'ai ouvert une plage de ports sur cette adresse ip. Quand je fais un scan des ports ouverts, tout les sites me disent que tout mes ports sont fermés.

J'ai installé windows avec bootcamp et je n'ai pas ce problème. Ces ports apparaissent comme ouverts. Est ce qu'il y'a quelque chose à configurer en plus sur Leopard?


----------



## da capo (8 Mai 2008)

tu as un élément de la réponse : ça marche avec XP mais pas Léopard. Donc la réponse n'est pas dans ce fil 

bref, ouvre les préférences système à l'onglet sécurité et regarde si tu permets à ton mac de dialoguer avec l'extérieur&#8230;


----------



## spid (8 Mai 2008)

Ok, 

Bon le firewall de Leopard autorise toutes les connections entrantes pourtant, puis tout me semble normal.

Je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire d'autres


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (9 Mai 2008)

Sous Windows tous les ports sont ouverts par défaut, pas sur Mac OS X.

Il faut donc les ouvrir sur le routeur ET sur le Mac. Attention de bien rediriger les ports ouverts vers l'IP du Mac qui en a besoin.


----------



## jyconnaisrien (9 Mai 2008)

Les faits :

J'ai une ligne "Oléane" partagée entre plusieurs connexions via un serveur.

- Mon compte de messagerie est réglé : pop.free.fr  -  smtp.dial.oleane.com

Lorsque j'envoie un message à quelqu'un "machin@free.fr", il n'arrive qu'aléatoirement. S'il n'arrive pas, je n'en suis pas informé (pas de Mail Delivery)

- Je règle mon compte de messagerie : pop.wanadoo.fr  - smtp.dial.oleane.com (j'ai une adresse wanadoo aussi)

Lorsque j'envoie un message à quelqu'un "machin@free.fr", il n'arrive qu'aléatoirement. S'il n'arrive pas, j'en suis informé (Mail Delivery erreur 550)

- A l'intérieur du réseau, les "xxxxx@free.fr" ne reçoivent pas les courriels qui leur sont adressés ( même pas aléatoirement, tout le temps !)

Récemment, j'ai appris que plusieurs courriels qui m'ont été adressés de l'extérieurs, ne me sont jamais arrivés. Ils ont donné lieu à des (Mail Delivery too many spams ou dans le genre)


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En déplacement dans un hôtel à Biarritz, j'ai pu me connecter à un réseau wifi gratuit "servi" par "Oléane" . J'ai obtenu les mêmes dysfonctionnements concernant les courriels adressés à "machin@free.fr"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bien entendu, Oléane prétend qu'il s'agit d'un problème de sécurité, alors qu'avec Orange, en haut ou bas débit, il n'y a aucun problème.

Notre administrateur de réseau suggère qu'on abandonne les adresses Free. Presonnellement, je préfère abandonner Oléane....


Quelqu'un sous Oléane a-t-il rencontré et vérifié ce problème ?

Free ne devrait-il pas s'inquiéter d'un pareil dysfonctionnement ?

Est-ce qu'à terme, on ne va pas se "désaffecter" de Free pour cause de réception et émission aléatoires ?


----------



## da capo (9 Mai 2008)

salut.
notre fai pro est aussi Oleane.

j'utilise personnellement des adresses chez free mais je n'ai jamais rencontré les problèmes que tu exposes.

mais un truc m'interpelle : je n'utilise pas le même serveur d'envoi que toi&#8230; je n'ai pas de dial dans le nom de serveur mais un fr. Et l'envoi est authentifié...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2008)

Depuis ce soir, plus aucune radio ne fonctionne avec VLC en multiposte. 

Les chaînes de télévision continuent pourtant de fonctionner. 

Est-ce un problème personnel ou général ? 

Jai re-téléchargé la *playlist* de free, les radios sont toujours muettes.


----------



## kaos (13 Mai 2008)

Avez vous une idée du débit "courrant porteur" entre les deux boitiers freebox ? 
je ne trouve rien sur ce sujet ....


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (13 Mai 2008)

Les Numériques.com on fait un test... pas terrible


----------



## fpoil (13 Mai 2008)

cela doit être du 200 mb/s (en théorie bien sûr) :

"Free a choisi d&#8217;intégrer la dernière génération de cette technologie (Homeplug AV) dans les blocs d&#8217;alimentation des deux boîtiers de la Freebox HD : les Freeplugs. Grâce à cette solution, les Freenautes bénéficient sans surcoût d&#8217;une liaison sécurisée avec un débit allant jusqu&#8217;à 200 Mbps"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mai 2008)

Après 24 heures de silence radio, elles se sont remises à fonctionner toutes seules.


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2008)

la théorie ne rencontre pas partout la pratique...
je m'explique : dans ma maison (en cours de rénovation) cohabitent deux réseaux électriques.
le premier ancien (pour ne pas dire obsolète) désert encore quelques prises peu nombreuses dans les espaces devant subir des travaux importants, le second est pleinement aux normes.

Ainsi, en branchant l'un des freeplugs sur le réseau "ancien" (bureau) et l'autre sur le réseau final (coin salon) pour y obtenir la tv, la qualité est médiocre.
Comme ces deux pièces sont peu distantes j'ai tiré un cable ethernet du modem à la partie tv. Là, c'est très satisfaisant malgré les conditions "limites" de ma connexion.

J'espère qu'une fois toute l'installation rénovée, le signal sera bon mais il est clair que la diffusion d'un signal mpeg2 ne se satisfait pas de cables électriques de section très faible (0,5 mm²)


----------



## kaos (14 Mai 2008)

merci je vais bouquiner ça .... de toute façon je ne suis pas télé ! 

quand meme free offre de sacré services .... j'avoue ne pas en utiliser la moitié ( tv perso // tv // etc  ... )

par contre il semble que les identifiants que j'ai reçu ne marchent pas ... avez vous eu des ID temporaires ?


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2008)

Dans la plupart des cas, les identifiants du compte sont basés sur le numéro de ligne type France Telecom avec ou sans la mention @freeadsl (à vérifier)


----------



## kaos (14 Mai 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Dans la plupart des cas, les identifiants du compte sont basés sur le numéro de ligne type France Telecom avec ou sans la mention @freeadsl (à vérifier)



c'est bien ça .... mais meme en faisant un copier coller de l'ID et du PASS rien a faire .... je vais leur passer un coup de fil !


merci


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2008)

l'identifiant est le numero de telephone ( FT ou en 09) ou identifiant freebox

le mot de passe est celui fourni lors de la création de dossier

( recu soit par email soit par lettre papier)


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Mai 2008)

Attention toute fois, il y deux façon de se loguer. Soit sur le compte Free, soit sur le compte mail.

Si l'un ne marche pas alors essaie avec ton email dans le champs 1 et ton mot de passe que tu as toi-même créé dans le champs 2.

La destination varie en fonction de ça : compte Free et options Freebox ou comptes Mails.


----------



## Cricri (16 Mai 2008)

J'ai la télé free dans une fenêtre PIP de mon écran d'ordi (via HDMI) . Y a t-il un moyen de l'avoir sur ma TV en même temps (en gardant les 2) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2008)

Free nous offre pendant 10 jours les six chaînes du bouquet Canal+ (du 16/5 12h au 26/5 12h).

Génial, se dit-on. Un rapide test hier après midi : ça maaaarche   sauf que  hier soir vers 20h30, la bande passante, chez moi, a chuté de près de 40%, restant à peine suffisante pour choper RTL9, mais insuffisante pour la HD des chaînes de canal (son haché, images sefigeant ou se pixellisant toutes les 10 secondes) 

Bon, ben va falloir programmer les enregistrements  aux heures creuses


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2008)

D'après ce que j'ai lu, ça ne fonctionne pas avec le multiposte 

Une autre fois où les non-possesseurs de poste de télé sont désavantagés par rapport aux autres. Dommage.
J'espère au moins que je n'ai pas besoin de cocher la fameuse case dans ma déclaration de revenus si j'ai quand même le multiposte  J'apprécierai l'avantage


----------



## Cricri (17 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Free nous offre pendant 10 jours les six chaînes du bouquet Canal+ (du 16/5 12h au 26/5 12h).
> 
> Génial, se dit-on.



ERREUR 1 05 : freebox non éligible


----------



## da capo (17 Mai 2008)

moi ça marche, nanana


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2008)

teo a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai lu, ça ne fonctionne pas avec le multiposte
> 
> Une autre fois où les non-possesseurs de poste de télé sont désavantagés par rapport aux autres. Dommage.
> J'espère au moins que je n'ai pas besoin de cocher la fameuse case dans ma déclaration de revenus si j'ai quand même le multiposte  J'apprécierai l'avantage




Pffftttt  Pas avoir de télé chez soi, ça devrait relever de la correctionnelle, ça, t'as pas honte ? Cas social, va !


----------



## Lamar (17 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous,

comment fait-on pour profiter de l'offre ? Je n'y arrive pas. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Mai 2008)

Y'a rien à faire, le bouquet Canal est activé par Free.

Au pire redémarre la Freebox...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

Faut avoir au moins une v4, je crois ! tu te cales sur les canaux 4 et de 401 à 405. Canal, c'est comme t'es F1 ou aime 6, pas accessible en multiposte !

Tiens, il parait (j'ai pas vérifié) que Gully s'est récemment ajouté à la liste. Si ça continue, bientôt on aura plus que la chaîne "Télé-achat" sur le multiposte  :mouais:


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, il parait (j'ai pas vérifié) que Gully s'est récemment ajouté à la liste. Si ça continue, bientôt on aura plus que la chaîne "Télé-achat" sur le multiposte  :mouais:



En effet, Gulli rejoint la liste des chaines "invisibles" en multiposte.

Sinon, il existe une nouvelle interface pour le service webmail, basée sur zimbra. Pour en profiter (beta) il faut demander l'activation depuis la console d'administration de son compte mail.

Pas mal. Un brin d'Ajax. Des menus contextuels (par clic droit), je trouve ça assez réussi.
Pour l'instant, l'interface est même assez rapide. 

Sinon, on peut toujours (si l'ordi peine ou si la connexion adsl n'est pas assez rapide) utiliser une version HTML.


----------



## xavier25 (18 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

voilà, nous avons un problème avec la connexion internet de nos macs.

Voici la configuration réseau :

- freebox avec wifi
- 2 PC de bureau sous xp
- 1 imac sous léo
- 1 macbook sous léo

Tous les ordis sont connectés en wi-fi

Problème rencontré : L'accès aux sites web est très lent sur les 2 macs (le macbook a moins d'une semaine) :

- Le problème est apparu aujourd'hui dans l'après midi
- Ichat fonctionne parfaitement sur les 2 ordis(partage d'écran ou visio inclus)
- Mail fonctionne très bien également ainsi que les autres applis qui utilisent internet
- L'accès à un FTP distant fonctionne mais coupe de temps en temps (avec Fetch, jamais eu de problème de ce type avant)
- la navigation sur le web est donc très lente et rares sont les fois où la connexion à un site fonctionne (généralement les sites se chargent "à moitié")
- Le problème concerne Firefox, Safari ou Camino (pas de distinction)
- Chose troublante : windows 2000 ou xp sur l'imac (via parralels) n'a pas ce problème (navigation rapide et fluide sur le web)

Donc les PC (ou les pcs virtuels sous parallels) n'ont pas de problème, seuls les macs avec mac os X (léopard 10.5.2 je précise) rencontrent ce problème. On a redémarré plusieurs fois les ordinateurs, mis en ligne un par un, quitter les applications les unes après les autres pour voir si une quelconque interférence pouvait intervenir au niveau soft ou hardware, ainsi que vider le cache des navigateurs.

Quelqu'un a t-il une idée d'où peut venir le problème et comment le résoudre ?
Merci.

Ca fait 6 ans que je suis sur mac je n'ai jamais vu ça...  
Je dépanne mon ami à distance avec ichat (partage d'écran), j'espère qu'avec vous, nous pourrons trouver la solution !

(je créé un nouveau sujet pour ça : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=217457 )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2008)

Rebelote, free est en panne depuis ce soir 20 heures. Plus de radios comme la semaine dernière. Des problèmes aussi avec la réception TV (sur Internet en multiposte). Il semble que le dimanche soir soit fatal


----------



## Lamar (18 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part, problème des chaines canal gratuites résolu : je les paye déjà, je ne pouvais donc pas les avoir gratuitement en plus.  
Merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé.


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> Pour ma part, problème des chaines canal gratuites résolu : je les paye déjà, je ne pouvais donc pas les avoir gratuitement en plus.
> Merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé.



euh&#8230; non, rien. 

bon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2008)

Plus de radio, plus de TV en multiposte :

live555 debug: DESCRIBE failed with 0: connect() failed: Connection refused
live555 debug: we will now try HTTP tunneling mode
live555 debug: DESCRIBE failed with 0: connect() failed: Connection refused
live555 error: Failed to connect with rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110021
main warning: no access_demux module matching "rtsp" could be loaded
main debug: creating access 'rtsp' path='mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110021'
main debug: looking for access2 module: 5 candidates
main debug: net: connecting to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 554
main debug: connection in progress
main debug: connect error (via getsockopt): Connection refused
main error: Connection to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 554 failed: Connection refused
access_realrtsp error: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:554
access_realrtsp debug: could not connect to: mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110021
access_file warning: mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110021: No such file or directory
cdda warning: could not open mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110021
main warning: no access2 module matching "rtsp" could be loaded
main error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110021'
macosx debug: input has changed, refreshing interface
main debug: thread 2958110720 joined (input/input.c:412)
main debug: creating new input thread
main debug: waiting for thread completion
main debug: thread 2958110720 (input) created at priority 37 (input/input.c:265)
main debug: `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110032' gives access `rtsp' demux `' path `mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110032'
main debug: creating demux: access='rtsp' demux='' path='mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110032'
main debug: looking for access_demux module: 1 candidate
live555 debug: DESCRIBE failed with 0: connect() failed: Connection refused
live555 debug: we will now try HTTP tunneling mode
live555 debug: DESCRIBE failed with 0: connect() failed: Connection refused
live555 error: Failed to connect with rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110032
main warning: no access_demux module matching "rtsp" could be loaded
main debug: creating access 'rtsp' path='mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110032'
main debug: looking for access2 module: 5 candidates
main debug: net: connecting to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 554
main debug: connection in progress
main debug: connect error (via getsockopt): Connection refused
main error: Connection to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 554 failed: Connection refused
access_realrtsp error: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:554
access_realrtsp debug: could not connect to: mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110032
access_file warning: mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110032: No such file or directory
cdda warning: could not open mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110032
main warning: no access2 module matching "rtsp" could be loaded
main error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110032'
macosx debug: input has stopped, refreshing interface
main debug: thread 2958110720 joined (input/input.c:412)
main: nothing to play


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Mai 2008)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre chez Free, sauf Canal+ qui était gratuit, ne l'est plus...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Tout est rentré dans l'ordre chez Free, sauf Canal+ qui était gratuit, ne l'est plus...


Toujours en panne chez moi.
main debug: net: connecting to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 554
main debug: connection in progress
main debug: connect error (via getsockopt): Connection refused
main error: Connection to mafreebox.freebox.fr port 554 failed: Connection refused
access_realrtsp error: cannot connect to mafreebox.freebox.fr:554
access_realrtsp debug: could not connect to: mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=428
access_file warning: mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=428: No such file or directory
cdda warning: could not open mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=428
main warning: no access2 module matching "rtsp" could be loaded
main error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=428'
macosx debug: input has changed, refreshing interface
macosx debug: input has stopped, refreshing interface
main debug: thread 2958110720 joined (input/input.c:412)
main: nothing to play


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Mai 2008)

Qui te dit tout ça ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Qui te dit tout ça ?


VLC affiche une fenêtre derreur quand il y a un problème.
Et on peut ouvrir à tout moment la fenêtre de message par le menu Fenêtre > Messages


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Mai 2008)

Ah oui pour le Multiposte... je parlais de la diffusion normale.

Va faire une tour sur la Grenouille, y'a un sujet ouvert suite à la panne d'hier...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Ah oui pour le Multiposte... je parlais de la diffusion normale.
> Va faire une tour sur la Grenouille, y'a un sujet ouvert suite à la panne d'hier...


Cest revenu à la normale, sans aucun signalement dincident et explication de free (comme dhabitude).


----------



## da capo (19 Mai 2008)

Pour ceux que cela intéresse, Free déploie (actuellement en beta) un nouveau système de mail basé sur Zimbra (cf mon post plus haut).

Ce qui est très intéressant, si le déploiement est complet, c'est que Zimbra propose un connecteur pour iSync : donc prenons nous à rêver que iCal, le carnet d'adresse etc pourront être synchronisé...

Pour l'instant, ce n'est pas opérationnel, mais il semblerait (cf NG proxad.free.services.messagerie) que ce soit envisagé.

Pour info : http://www.zimbra.com/products/desktop_compatibility.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Cest revenu à la normale, sans aucun signalement dincident et explication de free (comme dhabitude).



Ben chez moi, c'était normal cet aprem, mais ce soir ça a fait pareil qu'hier et avant hier, j'ai l'impression que la bande passante s'effondre en "prime time"


----------



## poussi_pousse (25 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un problème (vu que je poste) :

J'ai un mac mini :love10.5.2), deux pc XP et un iBook G4:love10.4.?) Bref, j'ai reçu la freebox HD envoyé gratuitement par Free et la freebox V5 le tout relié par CPL et j'ai activé le mode routeur et le mode wifi de la freebox V5.
-les pc sont sur ethernet relié à la V5 (tout marche)
-les macs sont reliés sur airport.

Le problème est le suivant : l'iBook G4 peut aller sur internet et télécharger des fichiers très rapidement mais le mac mini qui est juste à côté de lui à une connec de merde égale à 56K.
Je précise que la V5 est à 20 mètres des macs et traverse 4 ou 5 murs.


D'où viens le souci ? la borne airport n'est pas la même ? le mac mini à 1 mois et l'iBook 3 ans !!!
J'ai pensé passé sur Tiger sur le mac mini mais je suis un peu habitué à Space :rose:...

Que me conseiller vous ???


----------



## piton28 (26 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Free.


Bonjour 

J'ai un problème de configuration dans MAIL. Je peux recevoir mes courriels mais pas les envoyer. Je suis avec SYMPATICO. Le problème est sans doute avec mon SMTP. J'ai entré : smtphm.sympatico.ca (comme BELL disait sur leur site) mais ça ne fonctionne pas !!!

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

piton28 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un problème de configuration dans MAIL. Je peux recevoir mes courriels mais pas les envoyer. Je suis avec SYMPATICO. Le problème est sans doute avec mon SMTP. J'ai entré : smtphm.sympatico.ca (comme BELL disait sur leur site) mais ça ne fonctionne pas !!!
> 
> Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


bien sur 
mais que fais tu sur le fil free?
c'est sans doute que tu utilises Free comme acces web , non?
en ce cas
et c'est écrit plusieurs fois dans le fil ou dans d'autres
smtp.free.fr
port 25
SSL DEcoché
authentification : aucune , laisser en blanc


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2008)

Tiens, une question : Comme pas mal d'entre nous, j'ai une Freebox v5 (même combat pour les v3/4 avec carte WiFi), et devant certaines baisses de bande passante, je me pose des questions. Existe-t-il un moyen de savoir qui est connecté sur le flux de la Freebox, pas forcément ordi, mais tous services confondus (donc internet ET TV) ?

Parce que passer d'un jour à l'autre, quand c'est pas d'un moment à l'autre, de 8,5 Mb/s à 4,2 Mb/s, il y a de quoi s'en poser, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Existe-t-il un moyen de savoir qui est connecté sur le flux de la Freebox, pas forcément ordi, mais tous services confondus (donc internet ET TV) ?


interessant mais comment faire?
il faudrait analyser les flux  (via  ethernet ou wifi ) et pouvoir en determiner les types  à sortie de bobox.
Et comme on ne peut pas toucher à la bobox ca me parait  un truc pas possible, sauf si y a un  bidule ustensile qui fasse compteur
( jamais entendu parler de ca)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2008)

Mmmm &#8230; Je sens que le "wireless" commence à me gonfler, internet, c'est le contraire des haricots, c'est comme les pâtes, c'est meilleur avec des fils :mouais:

On nous colle des responsabilités sur le dos, et on nous interdit tout moyen de les assumer, là, je suis rassuré, je vis bien en France !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

euh Pascal
c'est quoi ta marque de pâtes? 
( je parle pas de pâtes thermiques bien entendu)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> euh Pascal
> c'est quoi ta marque de pâtes?
> ( je parle pas de pâtes thermiques bien entendu)



N'importe quelle marque (quoi, que &#8230; non, en fait), mais au fromage, ça fait des fils !


----------



## alter_ego (30 Mai 2008)

Salut, j'ai trouvé sur macosxhints ce message :
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20080527135355954

ça parle de synchroniser la messagerie zimbra et ical par exemple avec isync, quelqu'un a déjà essayé ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Mai 2008)

alter_ego a dit:


> Salut, j'ai trouvé sur macosxhints ce message :
> http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20080527135355954
> 
> ça parle de synchroniser la messagerie zimbra et ical par exemple avec isync, quelqu'un a déjà essayé ?



Bonjour, je suis peut être très ignorant, mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec Free.


----------



## alter_ego (30 Mai 2008)

le rapport, c'est que free abandonne imp et va utiliser zimbra pour son webmail. Et l'avantage est qu'on doit pouvoir faire des synchros avec ical et le carnet d'adresse.
En tout cas, c'est ce que dit le message sur macosxhints alors je cherche à savoir si des macusers utilisent ça, si ça marche déjà avec free

voilà le rapport.


----------



## hippo sulfite (30 Mai 2008)

alter_ego a dit:


> le rapport, c'est que free abandonne imp et va utiliser zimbra pour son webmail. Et l'avantage est qu'on doit pouvoir faire des synchros avec ical et le carnet d'adresse.
> En tout cas, c'est ce que dit le message sur macosxhints alors je cherche à savoir si des macusers utilisent ça, si ça marche déjà avec free
> 
> voilà le rapport.



Ah .... bon ...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour
Free suit la loi et en profite pour changer des choses

*1- temps d'attente non facturé si appel depuis freebox* 
tarif des operateurs si autres ( FT , portables)
ensuite le tarif sera 0,34/mn

*2-mise en place d'un "identifiant d'accès hotline"*
votre identifiant est sur votre console
section  "identifiant d'accès hotline"

penser à le noter AVANT des soucis de déconnexions

*3 les nouveaux numeros Hotline FREE*
0811.92.3244 pour les abonnés IP/ADSL, dégroupés partiel 
0811.92.3161 pour les abonnés Freebox Only, dégroupés total 
0811.92.3622 pour les abonnés Macintosh 

*Les nouveaux numeros  régionaux de lAssistance technique de Proximité (ATP)*

081192.30.30 Nimes 
081192.30.31 Toulouse 
081192.30.33 Bordeaux 
081192.30.34 Montpellier 
081192.30.37 Tours 
081192.30.54 Nancy 
081192.30.57 Metz 
081192.30.59 Lille 
081192.30.63 Clermont-Ferrand 
081192.30.66 Perpignan 
081192.30.67 Strasbourg 
081192.30.68 Mulhouse 
081192.30.75 Paris 
081192.30.93 Seine St Denis 

*le  nouveau numero d'accès aux abonnés service PLUS*
C'est un numero vert ( gratuit)
0805.92.3200


----------



## kaos (1 Juin 2008)

Apres plusieurs changement de réglages du PING sur l'interface je suis finalement en mode "patate" mais je ne note aucun changement positif ou négatif ...

Mes test de bandes sont identiques .... cela viendrait il du fait que j'utilise dejà le max possible de ma ligne telephonique ?

Vous avez testé ? quels sont vos résultats ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Apres plusieurs changement de réglages du PING sur l'interface je suis finalement en mode "patate" mais je ne note aucun changement positif ou négatif ...
> 
> Mes test de bandes sont identiques .... cela viendrait il du fait que j'utilise dejà le max possible de ma ligne telephonique ?
> 
> Vous avez testé ? quels sont vos résultats ?



Pas de la faute de FT sit tu télécharges comme une patate !   

Bon, si tu veux voir des changements entre les différents modes, c'est dans ces rubriques là (Caractéristiques de la ligne dans ta console Free, si tu es en zone dégroupée uniquement, on ne les a pas en IPADSL) que tu dois chercher :




En effet, selon les caractéristiques de ta ligne, il est possible que ta bande passante varie très peu, possible aussi que ton installation bride aussi, mais par contre, selon le mode choisi, les erreurs elles, vont varier à coup sûr, à moins que tu n'habites *dans* le DSLAM.

Par contre, juste comme ça, lorsque tu changes de mode, tu attends bien le lendemain pour observer les effets ? Parce que les changements de mode ne sont pris en compte que tous les soirs entre minuit et 2H !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2008)

sans oublier que parfois ca buggue ( nouvelle configuration non refletée dans les données chiffrées tech)
et/ou  il y a parfois  un pataques de database
en ce cs  faut attendre  le nettoyage-verif de database  Free suivant


----------



## kaos (2 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas de la faute de FT sit tu télécharges comme une patate !
> 
> .....comme ça, lorsque tu changes de mode, tu attends bien le lendemain pour observer les effets ? Parce que les changements de mode ne sont pris en compte que tous les soirs entre minuit et 2H !




OUI OUI j'attend le lendemain ... je n'avais pas été voir ds "caractéristique de ma ligne" je vais regarder ça de plus pres ce soir .... j'ai fais des test de vitesses mais je ne dépasse jamais les 
700 ko en Down et 150 ko en Up   

Je crois que ma ligne est pas top malheureusement .... je suis un peu loin du neud ! 
mais je vais faire les comparatif avec tes conseils 


merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2008)

kaos a dit:


> OUI OUI j'attend le lendemain ... je n'avais pas été voir ds "caractéristique de ma ligne" je vais regarder ça de plus pres ce soir .... j'ai fais des test de vitesses mais je ne dépasse jamais les
> 700 ko en Down et 150 ko en Up
> 
> Je crois que ma ligne est pas top malheureusement .... je suis un peu loin du neud !
> ...



700 Ko/s en up, ça fait 5,6 Mb/s, et 150 Ko/s en up, ça représente 1,2 Mb/s, perso, à 2700 m du DSLAM, mais avec une ligne (quartier neuf) et une installation récente, j'ai un peu mieux que toi, mais guère (entre 6,5 et 8,5 selon les heures) en up et moins (8 à 950 Kb/s) en down, le tout en dégroupé. En mode "patate", je navigue plus vers le haut de ces fourchettes en download, mais les erreurs sont telles que la TV est inexploitable. En mode "Standard", je suis plus souvent vers le milieu, mais la TV ne freeze plus, même s'il y e encore parfois quelques "pixellisations" intempestives. En mode "Sérénité", je suis dans le bas de la fourchette le plus souvent, parfois même un peu en dessous, mais le TV passe mieux (quasiment plus de défaut).


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2008)

*Affutez vos règles de filtrage.*
Après quelques jours de calme, grosse vague de spam et à nouveau des adresses chef free choisie pour return-path :mouais:


le tsunami a toujours une réplique.


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juin 2008)

Vous avez acces au webmail zimbra? Free indique qu'il faut valider une option dans la console, mais je ne trouve pas cette option


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Vous avez acces au webmail zimbra? Free indique qu'il faut valider une option dans la console, mais je ne trouve pas cette option


là
http://imp.free.fr/
ou là
http://zimbra.free.fr/


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Vous avez acces au webmail zimbra? Free indique qu'il faut valider une option dans la console, mais je ne trouve pas cette option



Je confirme : cela n'a rien de "systématique"

J'ai pu activer le webmail zimbra sur certains de mes comptes mais là... plus possible pour les autres.

En tout cas, ce n'est pas lié au fait qu'il s'agisse d'un compte principal ou secondaire.


Edit : sinon, je trouve que l'interface de la messagerie zimbra est plutôt agréable et bien pensée.
Dans sa version ajax-inside, on accède à des menus contextuels sur clic droit, on peut écrire des règles de filtrage mais aussi des règles permettant de "tagger" les courriers entrant -> on peut alors recréer des formes de dossiers intelligents comme on les utilise sur os x.

Bien sur, à mon domicile, je n'utilise pas le webmail, mais je sens que sur mon lieu de travail, je vais virer mon compte perso de mon client Outlook, zimbra est bien sufisant.


----------



## greggorynque (5 Juin 2008)

cool topic, merci pour tout


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> là
> http://imp.free.fr/
> ou là
> http://zimbra.free.fr/



Justement Pascal, je ne peux pas me connecter au webmail zimbra, il faut activer une option, mais je ne la trouve pas cette option


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Justement Pascal, je ne peux pas me connecter au webmail zimbra, il faut activer une option, mais je ne la trouve pas cette option


et où tu vois qu'il faut activer une option?


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juin 2008)

quand je vais sur zimbra.free.fr, je rentre mes identifiants, et le site m'indique que mon compte n'utilise pas le nouveau webmail Free...
J'ai vu sur un autre forum qu'il fallait s'inscrire sur la console de gestion, mais je ne vois rien :cry:


----------



## nikolo (5 Juin 2008)

attention avec la passagesur zimbra tu perds tout l'historique de tes anciens messages  envoyés et recus.


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juin 2008)

c'est juste pour faire l'essai, je ne me sers pas du tout du webmail pour le moment 
Mais merci de l'info


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> quand je vais sur zimbra.free.fr, je rentre mes identifiants, et le site m'indique que mon compte n'utilise pas le nouveau webmail Free...
> J'ai vu sur un autre forum qu'il fallait s'inscrire sur la console de gestion, mais je ne vois rien :cry:


c'est simple
il faut aller sur ta console de gestion email

c'est à dire 
là
http://subscribe.free.fr/login/login.pl
et là tu rentres ton email et mot de passe email

et tu auras l'interface de gestion email   pages persos 

et à gauche ca


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup Pascal, je viens de faire la manip et ça fonctionne 
Hier soir, je n'avais pas acces à cette fonction, la liste s'arretait à "anti-spam"...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2008)

Prudence, c'est en beta..
 il semble qu'il y ait quelques joyeux cafouillages avec la migration ( perte de données etc)
.


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Juin 2008)

Vu que pour le moment, je ne me sers pas de mes 2 adresses mail free, c'est pas trop grave, je prends le risque


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2008)

Une question: est-ce que je peux mettre deux boitiers HD derrière la box ADSL? (un en ethernet, un en Mimo)


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Juin 2008)

Non, malheureusement...


----------



## miaou (7 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> là
> http://imp.free.fr/
> ou là
> http://zimbra.free.fr/



et en ce moment . il y a des problèmes. ils sont inaccessibles tous les deux. 
ils bossent dessus sans doute....


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2008)

accessible pour moi


----------



## miaou (7 Juin 2008)

pour moi aussi . c'était passager ........
j'ai remarqué que le compte que j'ai passé à "zimbra" est toujours accessible encore , aussi avec .imp.
et dans mail ou j'avais également mis ce même compte . il s'est crée automatiquement  un dossier.......


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Juin 2008)

Bonjour !

Je viens vers vous après avoir appelé le Centre de Proximité Free du 15ème à Paris qui a envoyé un réparateur qui n'a rien réparé du tout. Au contraire, il a même incriminé ma télé alors qu'un de mes potes dans le 15ème a une télé autrement plus récente et rencontre le même problème.

Le problème : mes chaînes de télé, France 2 en permanence, TF1 par intermittence, M6 quelques secondes au début, et des chaînes du satellite (ou de la TNT) apparaissent hachurées blanc et noir. (Amusant, TF1 en bas début chaîne 451 fonctionne, pas France 2 bas débit)
Après un Hard Reboot via le Centre d'Appel Free, rien. Toujours le même problème. Envoi donc d'un réparateur Free, qui me serine que ma télé ne switche pas. Hélas pour lui, un ami habite à 500 mètres de chez moi, connaît le même problème, sauf que ça le dérange moins vu qu'il passe en AV.

Quelqu'un connaît le même problème ? Auriez-vous une solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## da capo (8 Juin 2008)

AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> un ami habite à 500 mètres de chez moi, connaît le même problème, sauf que ça le dérange moins vu qu'il passe en AV.



Je ne comprends pas : tu n'es pas en AV ?


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (8 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas : tu n'es pas en AV ?



Euh si pardon, certainement, mais comme je n'ai pas la télécommande de la tv, je n'ai jamais touché ces fonctions donc je ne m'y suis jamais intéressé. Je me suis mélangé les pinceaux en fait donc je dois être en AV.


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2008)

Ta tv est bien pal/secam ? Le noir et blanc, c'est typiquement sur les tv qui ne sont pas PAL, mais seulement SECAM. (la freebox envoie un signal PAL).

Tu peux aussi essayer de passer de RGB à Video dans les options d'affichage freebox tv (appui long sur * avec la télécommande freebox), enfin tenter les différentes options des fois que ça passe. (il vaut mieux rgb pour une meilleure qualité, mais si ta tv n'en veut pas...).

Aussi, si tu as plusieurs péritels sur ta tv, essaie une autre, il y a souvent une seule compatible RGB (celle prévue pour magnétoscope à priori)


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2008)

Salut les zamis 

Petite question, avez vous déjà fait transférer votre abonnement Free suite à un déménagement ?

Et combien de temps cela a-t-il pris ?

Je déménage bientôt, je n'ai pas encore le numéro de la nouvelle ligne o) et Free m'indique, une fois que je leur aurais donné le numéro, que cela peut prendre de 10 à 30 jours... 

Ca fait une sacrée marge :affraid: (je bosse à domicile)

Vous avez des retours à ce sujet ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et combien de temps cela a-t-il pris ?
> 
> Je déménage bientôt, je n'ai pas encore le numéro de la nouvelle ligne o) et Free m'indique, une fois que je leur aurais donné le numéro, que cela peut prendre de 10 à 30 jours...
> 
> ...


oh que oui j'en ai 
( à mon actif des milliers de posts d'aide autour de free)

conclusion
Pas de règles

ca dépend de beaucoup d'éléments
Parmi les principaux

-type de procédure de démenagement ( y en a 2 differentes)
-type d'abonnement lieu 2 (dégroupage total ou partiel)
-si y a déjà une ligne physique ou pas
-de la zone ( dense coté FT et Free)
-du relationnel sur place entre FT et Free

(ceci dit la marge que t'a donnée par free est correcte dans la majorité des cas)


----------



## MamaCass (11 Juin 2008)

Merci 

Je suis en dégroupage total et où je vais aussi (pas loin en fait).

Je fais un transfert d'abonnement et non pas, une clôture puis réouverture (Free m'a dit que c'était encore plus long car faut renvoyer les box, les recevoir de nouveau, bref, pas bon).

Je viens d'appeler FT, le promoteur (c'est un logement neuf) n'a pas encore fait ouvrir les lignes (19 en tout). 

Si je veux, FT me propose de payer 115 euros pour envoyer un de leur technicien le faire :mouais:...

Bon je vais être très gentille :love: quand j'appellerai Free pour faire le transfert  

Je vous dirai combien de temps cela a pris


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

economise 115 &#8364;

le promoteur fera un tir groupé au tarif standard

( et peut etre ne te fera rien payé là dessus, ca arrive)


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (11 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut les zamis
> 
> Petite question, avez vous déjà fait transférer votre abonnement Free suite à un déménagement ?
> 
> ...



Moi ça a pris 3 mois, l'ancienne locataire ayant oublié de régler les derniers mois à Free, le numéro était blacklisté.
Dans ce cas, demander le déblacklistage du numéro au Service recouvrement de Free et rappeler Free...

Mais j'ai bien eu du mal à me faire entendre...


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (11 Juin 2008)

maousse a dit:


> Ta tv est bien pal/secam ? Le noir et blanc, c'est typiquement sur les tv qui ne sont pas PAL, mais seulement SECAM. (la freebox envoie un signal PAL).
> 
> Tu peux aussi essayer de passer de RGB à Video dans les options d'affichage freebox tv (appui long sur * avec la télécommande freebox), enfin tenter les différentes options des fois que ça passe. (il vaut mieux rgb pour une meilleure qualité, mais si ta tv n'en veut pas...).
> 
> Aussi, si tu as plusieurs péritels sur ta tv, essaie une autre, il y a souvent une seule compatible RGB (celle prévue pour magnétoscope à priori)




Merci pour ton aide.
Assez bizarre, le changement que tu m'as indiqué n'a rien donné. En tout cas, le passage RGB->Vidéo n'a pas marché. Mais revenir de Vidéo->RGB, ça a marché, j'ai toutes mes chaînes désormais...
A n'y rien comprendre...
J'ai eu le même problème avec mon disque dur Freebox. Le menu "Free" indiquait une défectuosité. J'ai fait la réinitialisation dans Paramètres/Disque dur, et ça fonctionne à nouveau...


Edith : Ca y est, j'ai compris, dans les réglages en pressant la touche *, je suis passé de Auto à 4/3 pour le format !!!


----------



## MamaCass (13 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> economise 115 
> 
> le promoteur fera un tir groupé au tarif standard
> 
> ( et peut etre ne te fera rien payé là dessus, ca arrive)



J'espère bien   



AngelWithDustEyes a dit:


> Moi ça a pris 3 mois, l'ancienne locataire ayant oublié de régler les derniers mois à Free, le numéro était blacklisté.
> Dans ce cas, demander le déblacklistage du numéro au Service recouvrement de Free et rappeler Free...
> 
> Mais j'ai bien eu du mal à me faire entendre...



Pas d'ancien locataire (tout neuf) donc pas de problème de ce côté là


----------



## venom013 (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens de switcher et  j'aurai une petite question...
Comment faire pour transferer des fichiers multimedia  de mon imac a mon dd free ???

Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2008)

venom013 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de switcher et  j'aurai une petite question...
> Comment faire pour transferer des fichiers multimedia  de mon imac a mon dd free ???
> 
> Merci



en ftp.
Essaye Cyberduck, ça marche bien


----------



## venom013 (14 Juin 2008)

merci, je vais essayer de ce pas


----------



## meskh (14 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Je viens de recevoir ma nouvelle FB V5  c'est beau  
Tout fonctionne même le CPL fourni avec maintenant


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je viens de recevoir ma nouvelle FB V5  c'est beau
> Tout fonctionne même le CPL fourni avec maintenant



Un de mes amis vient de recevoir la sienne, en plus, elle n'a plus ces affreuses antennes, mais par contre, le module HD est en 12 volts, j'espère qu'il tiendra (le mien a tenu 4 mois, avant de défuncter, ils me l'ont remplacé par un 9 volts) !


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> []avant de *défuncter*[]



joli.
y a pas à dire : joli.


----------



## Alex543 (15 Juin 2008)

FB reçu, tests complets effectués tout fonctionne parfaitement avec mon macbook pro.
 Vive internet


----------



## Lamar (15 Juin 2008)

@ MamaCass

je suis en train de tester une autre méthode, à savoir que j'ai pris un abonnement pour mon nouveau logement (maison ancienne, avec récupération du numéro de l'ancien propriétaire par Free), avant de résilier mon abonnement actuel. La 1° phase se passe bien, j'ai reçu très rapidement la nouvelle freebox (quelques jours), je vais maintenant résilier l'ancien abonnement. Mais je vais aussi essayer une idée perso, si ça marche je vous en parle.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2008)

et c'est quoi cette combine?
 je pourrai t'évaluer tes chances avant même que tu tentes


----------



## MamaCass (16 Juin 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> @ MamaCass
> 
> je suis en train de tester une autre méthode, à savoir que j'ai pris un abonnement pour mon nouveau logement (maison ancienne, avec récupération du numéro de l'ancien propriétaire par Free), avant de résilier mon abonnement actuel. La 1° phase se passe bien, j'ai reçu très rapidement la nouvelle freebox (quelques jours), je vais maintenant résilier l'ancien abonnement. Mais je vais aussi essayer une idée perso, si ça marche je vous en parle.



Ok, je vais être patiente. De mon côté je vais rappeler FT cet après midi pour savoir si le promoteur a ouvert les lignes...



pascalformac a dit:


> je pourrai t'évaluer tes chances avant même que tu tentes



Superpascalformac, ta da da da


----------



## da capo (16 Juin 2008)

question : suis-je le seul à subir un pb de smtp ?
je ne vois pas de réactions y compris sur d'autres forums

je peux envoyer un ping sur smtp.free.fr mais pas envoyer de messages. Je peux envoyer des mails depuis le webmail mais pas depuis Mail...


PS : A la suite de quelques investigations, j'ai constaté que :
- je peux utiliser un autre smtp (celui de ovh par exemple) avec toutes mes adresses.
- je peux utiliser les smtp de free mais *uniquement* avec des adresses hors domaine free !!!! par exemple, si l'expéditeur est une adresse liée à mon domaine perso (chez ovh) le smtp de free accepte l'envoi.

=> Je ne comprends rien, mais vraiment rien à ce qui se passe :/


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> question : suis-je le seul à subir un pb de smtp ?
> je ne vois pas de réactions y compris sur d'autres forums
> 
> je peux envoyer un ping sur smtp.free.fr mais pas envoyer de messages. Je peux envoyer des mails depuis le webmail mais pas depuis Mail..........
> => Je ne comprends rien, mais vraiment rien à ce qui se passe :/


coucou
zero pb envoi non free via smtp free chez moi ( je viens de retester)

hypothese vraisemblable: fichier lié à Mail qui vazouille

t'as testé depuis un autre compte OSX ( autre session autre-profil Mail)?

(et /ou deplacement plist précédé d'une sauvegarde du dossier mail)


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2008)

les tests ont été faits sur *des machines différentes* avec des systèmes différents (10.5.3 sur l'une et 10.4.11 sur l'autre)


EDIT : 8h15-> le comportement est redevenu normal : je peux à nouveau utiliser smtp.free.fr. Et je n'ai RIEN fait ( ??????????? )


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> les tests ont été faits sur *des machines différentes* avec des systèmes différents (10.5.3 sur l'une et 10.4.11 sur l'autre)


et pourquoi tu l'as pas dit avant? 
la réponse était alors evidente : free, global ou ton dslam ou le placard de ta ligne dans le dslam ou que ta connexion


> EDIT : 8h15-> le comportement est redevenu normal : je peux à nouveau utiliser smtp.free.fr. Et je n'ai RIEN fait ( ??????????? )


donc c'était free
(ca arrive)


----------



## Lamar (17 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et c'est quoi cette combine?
> je pourrai t'évaluer tes chances avant même que tu tentes



En fait je vais essayer de faire un déménagement de mon abonnement a posteriori, de façon à pouvoir profiter de la nouvelle freebox sans payer de frais de désabonnement et de réabonnement. Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça marche, c'est pour ça que je ne voulais pas en parler avant (en plus le côté "combine" me gêne un peu).


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

c'est à dire?
c'est quoi la démarche exactement?


----------



## grisby24 (20 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Avec mon tout nouvel Imac 24" je n'arrive pas à regarder les chaines de TV (via VLC et la freebox)  --> VLC s'arrête au bout de quelques secondes.
Alors que cela marche bien sur mon ibookG4.
Avez-vous une idée d'où ça vient?
Merci d'avance


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

Je vous donne des nouvelles de mes aventures de déménagement.
Ca pourra servir à d'autres pour le cas d'un déménagement dans un logement neuf.

J'ai rappelé FT. 
Le promoteur a enfin fait ouvrir les lignes 
C'est du pré-câblé.
Donc chez FT on m'a dit gentillement que c'est à Free d'ouvrir la ligne.
"Non, madame si vous êtes actuellement chez Free, ce n'est pas à nous de le faire"
"N'insistez pas, vous avez choisi Free, c'est comme ça".



J'appelle Free.
Ils me disent "Oui, on peut ouvrir la ligne puisque c'est du pré-câblé" ça coûte 19,99 euros mais ca prend entre 4 et 8 semaines"

:affraid:

Ils me disent également que "FT peut le faire (ça coutera plus cher mais je m'en fiche) en quelques heures/jours mais il ne faut pas leur dire que l'on est chez Free en dégroupage total"



Une fois que j'ai le numéro de la ligne, Free fera mon transfert d'abonnement et ça prendra en 10 et 15 jours, et comme c'est dans la même zone et en dégroupage également ca peut être plus rapide.

Ok.

Je rappelle FT je fais style que je veux juste ouvrir la ligne (55 euros).

"Vous souhaitez souscrire à une offre Internet et/ou télévision ?"
"Hum, non merci, la technologie, j'y connais rien c'est pas mon truc" 
"Comme vous voulez Madame, donnez moi les données de votre RIB"
"voilà voilà"
...
"Votre numéro de ligne est le 02 99 .. .. .."
"Votre ligne sera ouverte sous 48h"

Merci ! 
Salut !

Quelle bande de faux-culs... 
Me font bien rire quand même chez FT...

ps : rien à voir mais il faut 10 jours à EDF pour mettre l'électricité dans un logement neuf... :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> ps : rien à voir mais il faut 10 jours à EDF pour mettre l'électricité dans un logement neuf... :sleep: :sleep:



Ben, tu te rends pas compte, toi, ta demande arrive sur le bureau du mec, il faut qu'il :

-1) finisse la belote en cours avec ses collègues
-2) La belote terminée, c'est l'heure de l'apéro qui arrive, faut tout sortir (verres, bouteilles, amuses gueule &#8230; Apéro time
-3) Après, direction la cantine pour la pause de midi
-4) De retour de la cantine, réunion de bureau pour le calendrier des dates de vacances
-5) pause café
-6) pot de départ d'untel ou unetelle qui part en retraite (et n'est pas remplacée)
-7) réunion syndicale pour décider de ce qu'on va faire pour protester contre le non remplacement d'untel ou unetelle
-8) second café, avec réunion informelle devant la machine à café pour commenter la réunion syndicale
-9) déjà 15h30, faut commencer à ranger les affaires, on finit à 16h30, faudrait pas être en retard, sinon ça va encore faire de la paperasse pour noter les heures supp.

Le lendemain matin 9h

-10) petit café, tournée des bureaux pour saluer les collègues et prendre les nouvelles. ça nous met à 10h30
-11) 10h30, pile l'heure de la pause café
-12) 11h15, retour de pose café, au boulot, ah, la demande de Mama, bon, un coup de tampon, c'est toujours ça de fait (après avis technique pris auprès des collègues du bureau)
-13) 11h30 heure de l'apéro mince, même pas pu faire la belote ce matin, à cause de toi, Mama, tu devrais avoir honte
-14) reprendre au 2) ci dessus


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

Oh Pascal77, t'as bossé chez l'édéf ou quoi ? 

Excellent 

Le pire c'est qu'il y a 19 logements dans la résidence et que y'aura 19 EDF'boys :style: qui vont se déplacés...Je leur ai demandé pourquoi ils ne faisaient pas un tir groupé. Ils viennent à 4, paf en 4 heures c'est fait ! Et bien non, c'est à la demande du client, donc un par un !!!

J'vous jure des fois...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je vous donne des nouvelles de mes aventures de déménagement.
> Ca pourra servir à d'autres pour le cas d'un déménagement dans un logement neuf.



recit tout à fait dans la norme de DT sur logement sans ligne


> ps : rien à voir mais il faut 10 jours à EDF pour mettre l'électricité dans un logement neuf... :sleep: :sleep:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, tu te rends pas compte, toi, ta demande arrive sur le bureau du mec, il faut qu'il :............



la dolce vita  à la GDF en quelque sorte


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oh Pascal77, t'as bossé chez l'édéf ou quoi ?
> 
> Excellent
> 
> ...



Ben  tu voudrais pas les empêcher de s'aérer un peu, en plus, déjà que tu les débordes de travail, avec ta demande


----------



## MamaCass (21 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> recit tout à fait dans la norme de DT sur logement sans ligne



Désolée, je ne savais pas, jamais eu de logement neuf auparavant :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2008)

ben pourquoi t'es désolée?
y en a qui n'ont pas cette chance

et de mon coté je ne faisais que confirmer que ce que tu décrivais sur le processus  était la routine


----------



## MamaCass (21 Juin 2008)

D'après la tournure de ta phrase, c'était comme si j'avais dit quelque chose qui a déjà été écrit sur ce fil, d'où mon "désolée'


----------



## idesign (21 Juin 2008)

Salut a tous les maconautes.....
Je suis nouveau ici et j'ai super besoin de vous.
voila, j'ai un macbook pro avec une connexion freebox, le souci c'est que mon mac se connecte a ma freebox en airport avec une excellente reception, le seul problee c'est que je n'arrive pas a me connecter sur le net. Quand je clic sur mon onglet mozilla, j'ai une page d'erreur me disant qu'on ne trouve pas mon serveur, vous savez la page basique quand on est pas connecté par exemple. Que faire. A savoir que j'ai deja bidouillé des truc sur ma free style , je me suis fait une ip fixe sur mon pc que j'ai du rentrer dans ma free et pis voila. Je resume donc:
- mon signal est excelent en airport
- mais aucune connexion au serveur web quand je clic sur mozilla.

Merci de votre aide et bon WE (j'espere à avant lol)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2008)

idesign a dit:


> Salut a tous les maconautes.....
> Je suis nouveau ici et j'ai super besoin de vous.
> voila, j'ai un macbook pro avec une connexion freebox, le souci c'est que mon mac se connecte a ma freebox en airport avec une excellente reception, le seul problee c'est que je n'arrive pas a me connecter sur le net. Quand je clic sur mon onglet mozilla, j'ai une page d'erreur me disant qu'on ne trouve pas mon serveur, vous savez la page basique quand on est pas connecté par exemple. Que faire. A savoir que j'ai deja bidouillé des truc sur ma free style , je me suis fait une ip fixe sur mon pc que j'ai du rentrer dans ma free et pis voila. Je resume donc:
> - mon signal est excelent en airport
> ...




Euuuh  Bien entendu, tu as pensé à mettre ta Freebox en mode routeur ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuuh  Bien entendu, tu as pensé à mettre ta Freebox en mode routeur ?


hep Pascal 
j'vais te dire un secret:  c'est la 5 è version doublons de ce poste
un des fils doublons a eu plein de réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2008)

Bien possible, mais je ne suis pas abonné à tous les fils de tous les forums non plus, hein !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, tu te rends pas compte, toi, ta demande arrive sur le bureau du mec, il faut qu'il :
> 
> -1) finisse la belote en cours avec ses collègues
> -2) La belote terminée, c'est l'heure de l'apéro qui arrive, faut tout sortir (verres, bouteilles, amuses gueule  Apéro time
> ...



MArrant ça, il semblerait que ça soit la même chose chez France Telecom...


----------



## pookee (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un soucis pour ouvrir des ports de ma freebox pour du p2p, j'ai suivi ce tutoriel, malheuresement fait pour Pc.

Le problème est lors de l'ouverture du port dans les options free, il me demande de rentrer l'adresse ip de l'ordinateur qui utilsera ce port (Destination)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je cherche donc l'adresse ip de mon mac grâce à ce site Il me dit 82.254.xx.xx , bref difficile de faire rentrer ça lorsque l'adresse ip DOIT commencer par 192.168....(cf image).

Peut être que ce n'est pas la bonne adresse Ip, j'en ai trouver une autre dans les préférences système (réseau) qui est 10.0.1.xxx ce qui revient au même problème.

Je n'ai pas regarder la bonne adresse?au bonne endroit? des conseils svp 

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

pookee a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un soucis pour ouvrir des ports de ma freebox pour du p2p, j'ai suivi ce tutoriel, malheuresement fait pour Pc.
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas de ports à ouvrir sur la Freebox, ce que tu montre, c'est de la redirection, qui n'est pas utile dans ton cas, puisque l'adresse IP de ton Mac est l'IP publique. C'est sur lle Firewall de ton Mac, qu'il faut ouvrir les ports (Préf système -> Partage -> Pare feu)


----------



## Zyrol (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de ports à ouvrir sur la Freebox, ce que tu montre, c'est de la redirection, qui n'est pas utile dans ton cas, puisque l'adresse IP de ton Mac est l'IP publique. C'est sur lle Firewall de ton Mac, qu'il faut ouvrir les ports (Préf système -> Partage -> Pare feu)



sauf s'il a activé le mode routeur de la freebox...

Je pose donc la question, As tu activé le mode routeur de la freebox ? si tel est le cas, il faut effectivement rediriger le port vers l'adresse privé de ton ordi, de type 192.168....

Pour la connaître il faut se rendre dans : préférences systèmes > réseau > tu sélectionnes l'interface par lequel tu es connecté et l'adresse IP devrait s'afficher.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> sauf s'il a activé le mode routeur de la freebox...
> 
> Je pose donc la question, As tu activé le mode routeur de la freebox ? si tel est le cas, il faut effectivement rediriger le port vers l'adresse privé de ton ordi, de type 192.168....



 Pose pas la question, mon grand, il a pas activé le mode routeur, puisque l'IP de son Mac est son IP publique (post #1753) !


----------



## pookee (24 Juin 2008)

Voilas j'ai trouver la solution , il ne fallait rien ouvrir sur la freebox en effet, il fallait tout d'abord dans sécurité faire ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




puis dans utilitaire airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dans les réglages avancés--->mappage de port, ouvrir les ports 





Merci à tous


----------



## Zyrol (24 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pose pas la question, mon grand, il a pas activé le mode routeur, puisque l'IP de son Mac est son IP publique (post #1753) !



la question méritait d'être posé... de toute façon il a réussi et effectivement il n'avait pas activé le mode routeur.

Mais dans ce post (1753), il indique qu'il a trouvé son adresse IP via un site. Ce genre de site donne l'adresse IP publique dans tous les cas (routeur activé ou non)
De plus comme il dit avoir trouvé une adresse de type 10.0.XX.XX dans les pref, le doute s'install(ait) !


----------



## chounim (27 Juin 2008)

bonjour bonjour! 

Bon, nous voila e train d'emmenager, et la question se pose : quel FAI prendre?
on penche pour free parce que FTP de 10Go et disque dur integré au decodeur.
on sera en degroupage total a villejuif (94), sans ancien numéro, donc ouvrir une ligne (par free=moins cher)
Et ce que tout ca est une bonne idée, ou j'peux tout d'suite aller voir chez neuf ?
Vous avez une petite idée des delais pour etre navigable? 
comment ca se passe exactement pour l'ouverture de la ligne ? (pas d'ancien numero ni de logo FT)

merci pour toutes ces infos ces 88 dernieres pages 

(iMac 10.4.11 - et un XP qui tourne encore )


----------



## kaos (27 Juin 2008)

Pour ouvrir une ligne meme si tu n'as jamais eu de numero // chez free un coup de tel suffit !

Apres c'est dur de conseiller un FAI , y'en a pas un meilleur que les autre , mais effectivement
free proposent des services abusé ! si tu veut surfer et lire tes mails n'importe lequel fera l'affaire ... si tu utilises beaucoup le net et que tu as besoin de pas mal de services ... comme
FTP / SERVEUR WEB / IP FIXE / DNS / TÉLÉ / COMMUNAUTE FREE (envoie de gros fichiers illimité// je suis à 25 giga sur une seule ) etc ... c 'est clair free est top // et puis quand tu as des soucis ils se valent tous 

free a maintenant un service TEL 24/24 hrs je crois , enfin peu de chance que tu sois déçu.
Leur dernière freebox HD est quand meme super avec le courrant porteur qui permet de cabler d'une piece a l'autre par le 220V

Pour les délais chacun a aussi son parcour mais 3 semaines semblent raisonnables ( on reçoit souvent sa freebox assez vite visiblement )

Moi je suis chez free // j ai eu a a une époque le 9 // ça a tres bien marché aussi mais c etait au debut , donc juste avec un modem de base .

On pourra te donner tout les conseils qu'on veut y a que toi qui aura la solution en lisant les services et en voyant ce que tu fais de ton web.


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> question : suis-je le seul à subir un pb de smtp ?
> je ne vois pas de réactions y compris sur d'autres forums
> 
> je peux envoyer un ping sur smtp.free.fr mais pas envoyer de messages. Je peux envoyer des mails depuis le webmail mais pas depuis Mail...
> ...


Je crois que je rencontre à peu près le même problème. En fait, Mail avait visiblement automatiquement switché sur le smtp de mon compte OVH pour envoyer mes messages, je ne sais pas depuis quand (je viens de m'en rendre compte).
En forçant l'envoi de messages via le smtp de free, ça bloque.
Les autres smtp aussi (.mac, etc., sauf celui d'OVH)


Après investigations, tous les smtp étaient réglés en port 25, sauf celui d'OVH en port 587.
Le fait de mettre les autres smtp en port 587 a visiblement reconnecté tous les smtp, sauf... celui de free.

J'ai l'impression que free me considère comme un spammeur, et bloque désormais tous mes envois... Faut-il y voir un lien avec la vague de MailerDaemon qui m'a submergé il y a quelques semaines, mon adresse email ayant visiblement été usurpée pour du spam ?

Il me semble que toi aussi, da capo, tu as vécu le même désagrément ? Coïncidence ?


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2008)

J'ai bien eu un souci de smtp mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre du jour au lendemain : je n'ai pas modifié les ports.

Le port pour smtp.free.fr est resté le port 25.


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2008)

Pareil, ce matin, impossible d'envoyer un message, pb smtp free. Finalement, c'est parti à l'instant.


----------



## MamaCass (27 Juin 2008)

Problème rencontré ce matin également avec le SMTP free, là c'est bon


----------



## fredintosh (27 Juin 2008)

Effectivement, ça remarche.

Fausse alerte. 

Mais tout de même, je trouve que ça déconne souvent, les mails chez Free, entre les problèmes de smtp, les adresses usurpées, et les problèmes récurrents d'authentification lors de la relève automatique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Mais tout de même, je trouve que ça déconne souvent, les mails chez Free, entre les problèmes de smtp, les adresses usurpées, et les problèmes récurrents d'authentification lors de la relève automatique...



Les adresses usurpées ne concernent pas que Free, tout le monde y passe, et les responsables sont des virus PC qui pompent les carnets d'adresses sous Windows. Pour les deux autres soucis que tu évoques, il me parait hardi de généraliser, je suis chez Free depuis fin 2004 et je n'ai jamais rencontré ce genre de problème, ni chez moi, ni chez mes relations (j'en ai pas mal qui sont aussi abonnés chez Free).


----------



## teo (28 Juin 2008)

les problèmes de relève automatique (quelqu'en soit la raison), ça part contre, c'est quasi hebdomadaire: le petit éclair gris à côté du nom du compte, c'est rare de passer 10 jours sans l'avoir...
Adresse usurpées, jamais vu par contre. Mais je me bat toujours autant  avec mon entourage (non non, pas de E avec mon entourage ) pour leur faire utiliser le CCi, la copie masquée...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

tiens le post de teo me fait penser à autre chose

Free a mis des nouvelles pages pour abonnement direct en fibre optique
http://www.free.fr/fibre-optique/index.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens le post de teo me fait penser à autre chose
> 
> Free a mis des nouvelles pages pour abonnement direct en fibre optique
> http://www.free.fr/fibre-optique/index.html



Intéressant, d'autant qu'apparemment, je suis éligible, mais je n'arrive pas à définir ce que ça coûte (la brochure tarifaire sur laquelle ils envoient n'en parle pas)


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

cett page est semble t il   pour les futurs abonnés free
(nouveaux contrats)

sinon on l'a déja dit
29,99 /mois
( et oui , *pas* de surcout)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> cett page est semble t il   pour les futurs abonnés free
> (nouveaux contrats)
> 
> sinon on l'a déja dit
> ...



Ça, je le savais, ce que je demandais, c'est le coût de mutation (sachant que je viens juste de passer en dégroupage total, le 20 mai dernier) !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

ce qui est prévu
normalement zero frais
Fourniture de freebox optique


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui est prévu
> normalement zero frais
> Fourniture de freebox optique



T'es sûr ? parce que suite à mon changement gratos (37 mois d'ancienneté) de Freebox (v4-> v5) en décembre, le mois passé, ils m'ont facturé 72 &#8364; pour le passage en dégroupage total !


----------



## kaos (28 Juin 2008)

lors d'un changement de freebox l'anciennetée rentre en compte et ce b'est pas gratuit !

Par contre lors d'une ouverture de ligne tout est gratuit // la box et déroup total


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2008)

Oui, mais là, c'est pas une ouverture de ligne, j'ai déjà l'ADSL Free, ce que je n'arrive pas à savoir, c'est ce qui est facturé pour le passage de l'ADSL à la fibre optique !


----------



## kaos (28 Juin 2008)

c'est ce que je dis , lorsque tu effectue un changement quel qu'il soit tu payes en fonction de ton ancienneté , mais je ne connais pas du tout le service fibre optique // je te dirais des bêtises et je ne sais pas si l'ancienneté est appliquée ...

Téléphone au service de facturation ils répondent tres vite ...


----------



## da capo (28 Juin 2008)

kaos a dit:


> c'est ce que je dis , lorsque tu effectue un changement quel qu'il soit tu payes en fonction de ton ancienneté , mais je ne connais pas du tout le service fibre optique // je te dirais des bêtises et je ne sais pas si l'ancienneté est appliquée ...
> 
> Téléphone au service de facturation ils répondent tres vite ...



Je confirme l'avis de kaos : tout changement est facturé en fonction de l'ancienneté.
dans ce cas, on doit échanger le terminal : cela suffit à motiver la facturation. (amha)


----------



## maousse (28 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais là, c'est pas une ouverture de ligne, j'ai déjà l'ADSL Free, ce que je n'arrive pas à savoir, c'est ce qui est facturé pour le passage de l'ADSL à la fibre optique !



rien n'est facturé pour le passage à la fibre depuis l'adsl.

Ce qui est facturé, soit par remise à zéro de l'ancienneté, soit en liquide, c'est les modifications à l'initiative du client. Pour toute démarche à l'initiative de free, comme les renouvellements de fbx V1-2, V3 vers V4, passage de l'adsl à la FO le temps venu, c'est gratuit pour le client, sans même toucher à l'ancienneté.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

je confirme
On a encore assz peu d'infos
Mais je rappelle 
-que la fibre optique sur immeuble collectif dépend de la demande du syndic 
( voir les posts de teo)

ensuite d'après freenews et les posts sur le newsgroup free dédie
- fourniture de FB optique  sans frais et sans changement d'ancienneté ni de tarif
( avec une versement de caution semble t-il)


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2008)

Alors voila.
Une heure que je cherche à droite et à gauche, je ne trouve pas, donc je vous expose mon problème :

Un imac sous 10.4.11, une freebox v4 en mode routeur, MacFreeTV 0.8.4, VLC 0.8.6e, et tout ça marche très bien quand le pare-feu est désactivé (d'ailleurs ça me permet de voir que Toulouse est en train, hélas, de faire la peau de l'ASM).
J'ouvre le port TCP 554 dans partage,  j'active le pare-feu, et couic, plus rien.
Y-aurait-il d'autre ports à ouvrir, ou bien j'a merdu quelque part ? :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

es tu sur que le macfreetivi bidule n'exige pas un VLC ...à jour?
( il y a eu 2 version depuis VLCe on en est à h)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors voila.
> Une heure que je cherche à droite et à gauche, je ne trouve pas, donc je vous expose mon problème :
> 
> Un imac sous 10.4.11, une freebox v4 en mode routeur, MacFreeTV 0.8.4, VLC 0.8.6e, et tout ça marche très bien quand le pare-feu est désactivé (d'ailleurs ça me permet de voir que Toulouse est en train, hélas, de faire la peau de l'ASM).
> ...





pascalformac a dit:


> es tu sur que le macfreetivi bidule n'exige pas un VLC ...à jour?
> ( il y a eu 2 version depuis VLCe on en est à h)




Nan, j'ai sur mon nibouque la même config que lui (10.4.11, O.8.6e et 0.8.4), mon pare feu est activé avec en tout et pour tout le partage de fichiers Mac et l'horloge réseau d'ouverts, même pas le port 554, ni rien d'autre, et je reçois la télé impec. Faut chercher ailleurs !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

ce que je remarque c'est sans parefeu ca marche
=> revoir interaction routeur -oarefeu

=> tester sur un autre compte OSX
avec session 1 fermée
(histoire de forcer à reregler  le parefeu par là)


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce que je remarque c'est sans parefeu ca marche
> => revoir interaction routeur -oarefeu
> 
> => tester sur un autre compte OSX
> ...



Merci les Pascal 
1) Interaction routeur/parefeu : ouimébonmézencor ? tu veux dire supprimer le mode routeur de la fbx et tester ?

2) tester sur un autre compte
Test fait, sur une session de base et sur la session admin, pareil.

Par contre sur la session de base, little snitch me dit que MacfreeTV veut passer par le port 554, et sur la session admin, sur le 554, puis le 32769.
Déjà, c'est bizarre.
Puis quand je fais un scan port, ce n'est pas le 554 ni le 32769 qui est ouvert, mais le 548...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci les Pascal
> 1) Interaction routeur/parefeu : ouimébonmézencor ? tu veux dire supprimer le mode routeur de la fbx et tester ?
> 
> 2) tester sur un autre compte
> ...



Et tu es certain que le problème, c'est pas liteulsnitche, parce que là, c'est la première différence que je vois entre ta config et la mienne ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

ekiozez moi beaucoup
mais si liteulsnitche indique 


> que MacfreeTV veut passer par le port 554, et sur la session admin, sur le 554, puis le 32769.


ca peut etre un souci Macfreetv
Car pourquoi il fait son indécis comme ca ?
( pour rentrer au port )


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

Suggestion P77 : Liteulsnitch désactivé, pare feu activé : nibkeud'

Suggestion P75 : Liteulsnitch activé, MacfreeTV remplacé par iMagneto : demande de passage par les ports 554 et 32769. Ca marche. Activation du parefeu, plus rien. desactivation de Liteultruc, toujours rien, désactivation du parefeu, ça marche, activation de liteulbidule, ça marche toujours.

Quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas (M. Audiard)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

re-ekiouze mi
et ton parefeu il serait ti pas mal réglé des fois?

Le test autre utilisateur c'est evidemment à faire avec compte usuel fermé

( car si ouvert le parefeu est activé par defaut , enfin j'espère)


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

Vivivi,

Le test 'autre utilisateur de base' a été fait avec cette seule session ouverte.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

rex queue zeumoi

là c'est affaire de vocabL
_iteulsnitch désactivé, pare feu activé : nibkeud'_

nibkeud' ?
( faut bien que je justifie mon image de croulant au bord de la sénilité)

-
ceci dit je suis sérieux
Qu'entends tu par là?


----------



## mc-ready (29 Juin 2008)

Navré, je viens de remarquer ce post dédié au souci de freebox et jen ai justement un. J'avais fais un post alors je me permets de le copier ici meme. merci

"
Bonsoir, voilà, j'ai un petit souci de connexion.
Suite aux recents orages, ma freebox v4 a grillé. On ma alors réactivé la v3 mais depuis, je n'ai plus de connexion.
Jai regardé l'aide mac et il est dit que je dois suivre les infos du FAI et donc suite à ca jai selectionné "ethernet integré" avec TCP/IP et dapres l'aide je devrais me connecter automatiquement.
Mais ca marche pas. Jai essayé en PPPoE en mettant les mots de passe mais rien non plus. Je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir eu à faire des manips de ce genre quand jai eu ma 1ere freebos v3...
Petites precisions: la freebox est bien activé car là j'utilise le pc portable de ma femme et je suis connecté sans souci, juste en branchant le cable ethernet.
Mais des que je mets le cable ethernet sur le mac, rien. Jai meme regardé si de la poussiere genait la connexion du cable mais apparement pas.
Je precise enfin que je suis sous OS X 10.2.8

"


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

dans tes preferences reseau créerr une  nouvelle configuration plutôt que rebidouiller les anciennes


----------



## mc-ready (29 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> dans tes preferences reseau créerr une nouvelle configuration plutôt que rebidouiller les anciennes


 
J'ai tenté ca mais sans resultat.
Dans la case addresse IP, il y a 0.0.0.0 et dans le manuel free il est dit que s'il y a ca, c'est quil y a une souci de configuration mais ils n'expliquent pas plus


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> rex queue zeumoi
> 
> là c'est affaire de vocabL
> _iteulsnitch désactivé, pare feu activé : nibkeud'_
> ...



Par la j'entends pas grand chose (Pierre Dac) 

Nib = rien, keud = que dalle, bref, Liteulsnitch désactivé, pare feu activé  = ça marche pô.

Ca semble bien coincer au niveau du parefeu, puisque modifier tous les autres paramètres (appli multiposte, filtrage en sortie) n'influe en rien, et qu'on a systématiquement
Parefeu activé, ça ne marche pas
Parefeu désactivé : ça marche.

Ou alors je code mal dans les prefs systèmes. 

Dans l'onglet coupe feu, j'ai mis :
Nom du port : autre
Numéro de port TCP : 554
Numéro de port UDP : 
Description : Multiposte

C'est coché activé, de même que partage de fichiers Mac, Partage de musique Itunes, et Horloge de réseau.

Dans l'onglet Services seul partage de fichiers Mac est coché, et dans l'onglet Internet, rien n'est coché.
Je ne vois pas quoi signaler de plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Par la j'entends pas grand chose (Pierre Dac)
> 
> Nib = rien, keud = que dalle, bref, Liteulsnitch désactivé, pare feu activé  = ça marche pô.
> 
> ...



Bon, je vois pourquoi tu as ouvert ce port, mais le multiposte, c'est autre chose, c'est pour envoyer un film du disque dur de ton Mac sur l'écran du téléviseur relié à la Freebox, rien à voir.

MacFreeTV, c'est pour avoir les flux TV sur l'écran de ton Mac (ou sur son disque dur avec la fonction "magnétoscope"), et c'est indépendant du multiposte. chez moi, ça fonctionne sans que je n'ouvre aucun port sur le Firewall, qui est activé, et j'ai les mêmes versions que toi de tous les composants logiciels (Mac OS compris).


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

J'ai appelé le truc multiposte, parce que le but ultime est bien de faire ouèbe -> ordi -> enregistrement -> TV. Mais ce n'est pas un vieux grognard comme toi qui va croire que le nom influe la fonction ?

Quant à la config, nous avons la même, à un détail près, qui ne devrait pas avoir d'importance, mais l'informatique n'est pas une science exacte : un ibouque est PPC, mon imaque est Intel;

En tout état de cause, il me reste eye TV pour enregistrer, il me manquera une ou deux chaines (dont Euronews, c'était un peu ça la raison de tout ce bigntz), je n'en mourrais pas.

On pourrait voir la chose autrement : existe-t-il une log ou trace quelconque qu'on pourrait activer pour voir ce qui coince ? Ca existe dans mon boulot à moi que j'ai - les Mainframes - ça devrait exister sur UNIX/OS X, non ?


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> le multiposte, c'est autre chose, c'est pour envoyer un film du disque dur de ton Mac sur l'écran du téléviseur relié à la Freebox, rien à voir.





Romuald a dit:


> J'ai appelé le truc multiposte, parce que



Tu as appelé ça multiposte parce que c'est son nom.

Désolé pascal, ce dont tu parles est le freeplayer.


Bref : pour que le multiposte fonctionne, pas besoin d'ouvrir des ports, pas besoin de redirection non plus sur un routeur. Pare-feu en route ou pas, ça doit passer.

Je n'ai pas vu si tu as essayé sans cette règle spécifique au port 554 (avec pare-feu activé).


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

Ben ça passe pas 

Le premier essai a été fait en config de base, c'est à dire parefeu activé avec partage de fichiers Mac, Partage de musique Itunes, et Horloge de réseau coché activé.

C'est en essayant divers truc que je suis arrivé au parefeu et réalisé qu'en le désactivant ça passait.
Maintenant il y a peut-être d'autre trucs au niveau de la configuration de la freebox.

(ça me fait penser à un truc, bougez pas , je reviens)


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

C'était pas ça :rateau:

Je pensais m'être gouré sur la définition du bail DHCP permanent, je l'ai viré, mais même chose : ça marche sans coupe-feu, ça ne marche pas avec.


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2008)

et rien qu'avec vlc ?
en téléchargeant la liste .m3u et en essayant de la lire directement. Ca donne quoi (avec et sans règle)


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

Rien qu'avec vlc et la liste m3u (vlc 0.8.6e)

Avec parefeu : live555: no data received in 10s, aborting
Sans parefeu : ça marche impec


----------



## da capo (29 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Rien qu'avec vlc et la liste m3u (vlc 0.8.6e)
> 
> Avec parefeu : live555: no data received in 10s, aborting
> Sans parefeu : ça marche impec



tu as viré ta règle (inutile) sur l'ouverture du port 554 ?


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

*Sir, yes, sir*


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2008)

Hmmm, Romuald, tu n'aurais pas activé des trucs exotiques, dans les param avancés du pare feu, genre "bloquer le traffic UDP", ou bien "activer le mode furtif" ? Sinon, tu peux activer l'historique du pare feu, histoire de voir ce qui bloque quand tu veux te servir de MacFreeTV !


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2008)

Effectivement, on y voit plus clair

ipfw:  35000 Deny UDP 212.27.38.253:33208 192.168.0.2:59740 in via en0

le problème est que le port 59740 n'est pas une constante. Suivant la chaine ou l'interface (pur VLC, imagneto, MacFreeTv), ça change : 58964, 59748,...
Ou alors faire de la redirection de port au niveau de la freebox ? Ca commence à devenir un peu beaucoup teutchi, la. (je dis peut-être une c.nnerie, le réseau n'est pas mon métier)

PS : j'avais activé le mode furtif, mais avec ou sans a priori ça ne change rien.

Edit :*Arretez tout !*
Avec tout ça j'ai zappé une partie du message de P77. J'avais effectivement bloqué le traffic UDP dans les options avancées.

une fois décoché, _*ça marrrcchheeeeeuuuuu*_ 

Merci à tous pour votre patience et vos conseils, tournée générale !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci à tous pour votre patience et vos conseils, tournée générale !


*At your service Sir
Good day Sir*

( dis j'espère que la tournée c'est pas avec le breuvage du mexicain, je sais bien que c'est l'heure de l'apero, que _y a d'la pomme_  , mais ...c'est _du brutal_)


----------



## teo (29 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je confirme
> On a encore assz peu d'infos
> Mais je rappelle
> -que la fibre optique sur immeuble collectif dépend de la demande du syndic
> ...



On attend toujours (habitants et syndic, no news), aucun mouvement/annnonce depuis qu'ils ont cablé l'immeuble. Les 3 mois promis sont passés depuis un bon moment 
Et pareil chez mes connaissances qui ont eux aussi Free dans le 20e.

Pour la Freebox v5, elle est compatible Optique, une commerciale de Free me l'a confirmé au téléphone. Ni changement de tarif.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

pour l'instant le seul endroit en deploiment normal  " officiel" c'est montpellier
ca a été annoncé en grand par le maire et free le 27 juin
http://www.freenews.fr/nat/6095-ftth-free-inaugure-le-ftth-mis-a-jour.html


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

coucou
Pour divers raisons j'étais volontairement resté aux anciennes CGV ( donc pas de multiposte) 
et pour des appels en 09 internationaux en forte croissance  je suis finalement passé aux nouvelles CGV

Et j'ai eu une idée saugrenue ( ca m'arrive):
Tester le multiposte

Et ben ca va pas être facile!

 contexte
 FB V4 
panther
 Panther tant que je n'ai pas resolu ce satané souci  de vis bloquée qui m'empeche de booster ma ram et passer à tigre 
( barrette et DVD me narguant , j'ai tout mis dans un tiroir)

VLC et VLC webplug actifs


le bon coté ( yen a)
CGV 2008 actives
ping sur freeplayer.freebox.fr : OK

le coté moins probant
section tuto multiposte chez free 
http://adsl.free.fr/tv/multiposte/
inaccessible :mouais:
un beau 404
 ( alors qu'avant oui j'y ai envoyé plein de gens)

Alors comment que je fais ?
*y a un tuto correct ailleurs?

*ai je vraiment besoin de leur VLC?
Sans doute car avec le VLC standard le 3mu passe pas 
( ou alors affaire de port?)

les autres mods VLC  connus sont  tous post panther
 et je teste sous panther


précision 
je ne m'interesse pas au freeplayer ( pas de poste TV)
c'est juste pour tester et comparer avec zattoo ou le bouquet en ligne freebox tv

merci à tous


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2008)

Salut : sauf erreur la version de vlc importe peu. Personnellement, je la tiens à jour et ne prend pas celle de free.

les listes .m3u sont lues par défaut par iTunes mais parfaitement lues avec VLC.

tu ne devrais pas avoir de souci, _normalement_

Sinon, pour le tutoriel... il n'y a rien à savoir à priori sauf l'adresse de téléchargement de la liste .m3u


http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

ok pour VLC standard

le m3u 
j'avais mais merci quand même 

 j'ai même dit que ca passe pas

et je pense que c'est une affaire de réglage avancé ( VLC)
 port et ou format
vous avez reglé un truc special dans ouvrir un flux?
ailleurs?

edit tiens c'est curieux 
aucun navigateur ne peut  télecharger le fichier playlist.3mu


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2008)

le truc : la version "standard" de VLC travaille sur une plage très grande de ports.
c'est peut-être ça le pb si tu as activé ton pare-feu.

si tu ouvres, ça marche mieux ?

Et puis, franchement, tu ne veux pas passer à un système moderne 



Edit : il y avait une version nommée VLC Crazy à l'époque&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> le truc : la version "standard" de VLC travaille sur une plage très grande de ports.
> c'est peut-être ça le pb si tu as activé ton pare-feu.
> 
> si tu ouvres, ça marche mieux ?


je n'aime pas du tout  l'idée 
mais je testerai peut etre



> Et puis, franchement, tu ne veux pas passer à un système moderne


pas gentil ca , pas gentil du tout, c'est le  SAV Apple qui  a endommagé cette vis 

-
quelqu'un peut me dire via  quel port s'ouvre sa playlist de free dans VLC?
A une époque c'était 80
et indiquer les reglages VLC si y en a à peaufiner


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2008)

En fait, pascal, c'était une boutade 

Bref : pour les ports, de mémoire c'est une très large plage et pas forcément toujours les mêmes ce qui ne permet pas de limiter facilement. VLC Crazy apportait justement cette option -> ajouter aux prefs de VLC un réglage en dur pour le port.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> En fait, pascal, c'était une boutade


ben comme t'as vu la boutade est montée au nez
( c'est la P75 du jour)



> Bref : pour les ports, de mémoire c'est une très large plage et pas forcément toujours les mêmes ce qui ne permet pas de limiter facilement.


 la plage de port large  je suis très sceptique
ca fait 10 fois que j'ai la même erreur sur le même port ( 80) quand je demande à VLC de d''aller voir ce 3mu
je suis sûr que je saute une etape ou un réglage


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

resolu 
par moi , tout seul

en revenant à la base !

j'ai *re*fait un hard-reboot
Apparement le premier n'avait pas été suffisant
-
ca marche
---

mais vivement que je puisse ouvrir mon mac et booster ram et OS que je puisse mettre un mod multiposte  tiger 
car la playlist brute de vlc c'est pas du tout pratique

_edit _
 surpris par la "bonne " qualité d'image comparé à freeboxtv ou zattoo
( ca ne me fera pas regarder plus la TV)
--
ps si quelqu'un sait où est le post sur accès Arte VO sans TV ca m'arrange 
il me semble me rappeler que  c'est galère


----------



## da capo (2 Juillet 2008)

rien ne t'empêche de l'éditer.
c'est un bête fichier texte : en deux temps, trois mouvements, tu limites la playlist aux chaînes qui t'intéressent.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> rien ne t'empêche de l'éditer.
> c'est un bête fichier texte : en deux temps, trois mouvements, tu limites la playlist aux chaînes qui t'intéressent.


toutafé jehan luk
(et c'était prévu)

 mais bon j'ai vu fonctionner les mods tiger ailleurs c'est nettement mieux
--
( et si quelqu'un a mémoire du post es arte VO, je l'ai lu mais où? même pas sûr que ce soit ici)


----------



## maousse (2 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais vivement que je puisse ouvrir mon mac et booster ram et OS que je puisse mettre un mod multiposte  tiger
> car la playlist brute de vlc c'est pas du tout pratique


c'est vachement mieux avec EyeTV, au passage, pour regarder le multiposte, avec programme tv intégré, enregistrements faciles, exports de toutes sortes...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2008)

pour info ca peut servir

1- le VLC standard marche pour le multiposte free sauf le VLC 086*h*

2-diffusion multilangues
Quand elle existe l'acces sur le mac et VLC  se fait tout simplement
choix de piste dans menu VLC audio/pistes
rigolo: VLC liste VF ou anglais , mais concernant Arte par défaut c'est VF ou V allemande sauf si film autre langue


----------



## Zyrol (4 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> c'est vachement mieux avec EyeTV, au passage, pour regarder le multiposte, avec programme tv intégré, enregistrements faciles, exports de toutes sortes...



un truc m'échappe... on peut regarder les chaînes de free avec l'eyeTV ?
je suis en train de mettre un mac mini en media center donc cette info m'intéresse au lus haut point


----------



## da capo (4 Juillet 2008)

On peut tout à fait utiliser le logiciel eyetv pour profiter du multiposte. Depuis la version 2.5, je crois.
Lors du paramétrage du logiciel, soit on choisit l'adaptateur tv compatible (tnt etc) soit on choisit la tv par le réseau et la freebox y apparait.

EyeTv est un bel outil : on peut aussi paramétrer 2 flux, ce qui offre la possibilité de jouer avec le PiP (si la ligne a une qualité suffisante), on accède au programme tv (gratuit un an puis payant), la programmation d'enregistrement est très simple, etc.

NB : Comme le logiciel utilisera le service multiposte, il n'a ni TF1, ni M6, ni les n autres refusant d'y apparaitre, les chaines payantes ne sont pas toutes accessibles (Canal n'apparait pas, comme ses déclinaisons). Mais est-ce bien grâve ?

NB2 : Acheter le logiciel EyeTV seul coute plus cher que d'acheter une clé elgato tnt livrée avec le logiciel... presque moitié moins cher...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pour info ca peut servir
> 
> 1- le VLC standard marche pour le multiposte free sauf le VLC 086*h*
> ]




Faux... Chez moi ça marche très bien.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2008)

et ben super, tant mieux pour toi
car c'est pas le cas chez pas mal  d'autres

Au point qu'un site dédié multiposte etVLC l'a mis en gros sur son accueil

tu devrais aller le claironner 
-sur les forums officiels  VLC , ou c'est évoqué,  et ailleurs 

et là ( gros warning à l'accueil)
http://streamplayer.free.fr/


----------



## MarcMame (4 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Faux... Chez moi ça marche très bien.


Pendant 15" ?


----------



## miaou (4 Juillet 2008)

effectivement avec 86h ça marche 15 ou 20 secondes
perso j'avais gardé 86d pour le freeplayer
j'ai voulu un peu le mettre à jour et téléchargé le 86f  mais ce n'est pas un dossier comme les autres, c'est un plugin comment on fait ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juillet 2008)

lien déjà donné
TOUS  les anciens VLC ( player et plug ) pour tous OS tous processeurs
  là
http://downloads.videolan.org/pub/vlc/


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> .../...
> on accède au programme tv (gratuit un an puis payant)
> .../...



Pas sur.
C'est vrai qu'au bout d'un an, le rafraîchissement automatique a disparu, mais j'ai pu faire du rafraîchissement manuel, qui donnait les programmes des 12 heures à venir, ce qui était suffisant pour moi, ou au pire j'allais sur un quelconque TV.freu puis programmais à la main.
Et puis au bout de deux ou trois mois, je ne sais plus, paf, c'est retombé en marche pour un an sans que je fasse ou paie quoi que ce soit


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

un truc rigolo
on connait la bagarre entre quelques chaines ( TF1 M6 etc) et des FAI ( dont free)
or dans la newsletter officielle free de juillet  , on voit apparaitre 2 nouvelles chaines  HD dans le bouquet "inclus": F2
et... M6

( attention:en HD donc inclus mais pas pour tous...)


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> un truc rigolo
> on connait la bagarre entre quelques chaines ( TF1 M6 etc) et des FAI ( dont free)
> or dans la newsletter officielle free de juillet  , on voit apparaitre 2 nouvelles chaines  HD dans le bouquet "inclus": F2
> et... M6
> ...



Il ne faut pas confondre offre freebox et multiposte : TF1 et m6 font partie du bouquet Free depuis bien longtemps maintenant. Donc rien d'étonnant à ce que M6 HD soit disponible.

Par contre elles refusent toutes deux d'apparaître dans l'offre multiposte.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Il ne faut pas confondre offre freebox et multiposte : TF1 et m6 font partie du bouquet Free depuis bien longtemps maintenant. Donc rien d'étonnant à ce que M6 HD soit disponible.


je sais 


> Par contre elles refusent toutes deux d'apparaître dans l'offre multiposte.



j'ai pas controlé leur présence,
 je m'étais dit que peut etre c'était aussi l'occasion d'une évolution discrète

car on le sait les changements multiposte sont toujours _en douce_
(exemple disparition de gulli et W9)


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2008)

Une question: est-il possible que deux domaines soient blacklistés au niveau du mail chez Free?
je m'explique: quand je veux envoyer des mails relatifs à deux domaines avec lesquels je travaille depuis mon compte free, je reçois le message suivant: sender rejected, domain not found.
Quand je fais la même chose depuis un autre FAI, aucun souci.

Quand j'envoie un mail vers l'un des mails relatifs à ces domaines depuis mon compte Free, je reçois le message d'erreur suivant: recipient adress rejected, domain not found.
Alors que depuis un autre FAI, ça fontionne.

Je précise que j'ai fait des essais avec des mais qui sont également chez Free et qui obtiennent le même résultat..

Une idée?

Merci!


----------



## maousse (11 Juillet 2008)

oui, c'est possible, et largement probable. Ce sont des erreurs 554, j'imagine.

Ces deux domaines, ce sont des domaines personnalisés (c'est pas dire, pas hotmail, pas gmail...) ? Si oui, comment sont-ils déclarés sur un dns free (l'enregistrement MX, notamment) ? Ont-ils un reverse dns correct (c'est à dire, hébergé chez un vrai hébergeur, ou au contraire sur un accès internet personnel, amateur )? Ont-ils un enregistrement spf sur leur enregistrement dns ? (ça devient de plus en plus obligatoire pour éviter le spam chez bien des fournisseur)

C'est toi qui les gère, ces domaines ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> oui, c'est possible, et largement probable. Ce sont des erreurs 554, j'imagine.
> 
> Ces deux domaines, ce sont des domaines personnalisés (c'est pas dire, pas hotmail, pas gmail...) ? Si oui, comment sont-ils déclarés sur un dns free (l'enregistrement MX, notamment) ? Ont-ils un reverse dns correct (c'est à dire, hébergé chez un vrai hébergeur, ou au contraire sur un accès internet personnel, amateur )? Ont-ils un enregistrement spf sur leur enregistrement dns ? (ça devient de plus en plus obligatoire pour éviter le spam chez bien des fournisseur)
> 
> C'est toi qui les gère, ces domaines ?



ce sont deux domaines. Il semble que l'un se soit débloqué, je peux désormais envoyer et recevoir des mails avec.
Pour l'autre, c'est un domaine en .fr que j'ai passé il y a une semaine en hébergement sur une dédibox (les deux domaines sont sur cette dédibox). C'est depuis ce moment là que ça merdoie.
J'ai d'abord pensé à un problème de propagation des dns, mais pourquoi une vitesse différente? Parce que l'un est en .com et l'autre en .fr?

berf, toujours est-il qu'il n'y a qu'avec Free que ça pose problème pour le moment...


----------



## maousse (11 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai d'abord pensé à un problème de propagation des dns, mais pourquoi une vitesse différente? Parce que l'un est en .com et l'autre en .fr?


ça oui, la différence n'est pas négligeable.
En .com, les changements peuvent être immédiats, voire quelques heures, ça dépasse rarement 12 heures pour que tout soit "tassé" après une modification. En .fr, c'est une autre histoire, l'afnic ne passe ses moulinettes que toutes les 24h au mieux, et quelques jours de plus pour arriver au but.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> ça oui, la différence n'est pas négligeable.
> En .com, les changements peuvent être immédiats, voire quelques heures, ça dépasse rarement 12 heures pour que tout soit "tassé" après une modification. En .fr, c'est une autre histoire, l'afnic ne passe ses moulinettes que toutes les 24h au mieux, et quelques jours de plus pour arriver au but.



Alors pourquoi ça marche depuis Orange, mais chez Free?


----------



## maousse (11 Juillet 2008)

C'est la nature même du système dns, d'être distribué et asynchrone. 
Mais ça n'est pas forcément ça le problème.
Le blacklistage est tout aussi probable, et plus le temps passe avec le problème, plus ça semble se confirmer.


----------



## manustyle (16 Juillet 2008)

Lu, je vais changer de FAI, j'hésite entre Free et Neuf.

Est-ce que le Wifi mimo n de la Freebox est compatible avec la carte wifi n des derniers MBP ? (vitesse meilleure que G)

mici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Juillet 2008)

Depuis plusieurs semaines, je ne peux plus recevoir correctement les stations de Radio France avec le multiposte de free. Ce nest pas la première fois que cela arrive. Dhabitude cela ne dure que 24 heures. 

Les stations de radios ne correspondent plus à leur adresse :

France Inter : rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110003 
France Culture : rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110016 
France Musiques : rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110018  

France Musiques (110018) est diffusée sur ladresse de France Culture (110016).

France Culture nest donc plus accessible.

Sur ladresse de France Musiques (110018), il ny a rien. 

Et sur ladresse de France Inter (110003), il y a une autre radio (non identifiée). 

Redémarrer la freebox ADSL na aucun effet. Re-télécharger la playlist non plus. 

Le support technique de free contacté nest daucune utilité (il répond toujours à côté de la plaque).

Que faire ?

P.-S.
Jutilise toujours VLC 0.8.6 version C (la dernière version qui permet de recevoir les radios du multiposte).


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2008)

chez moi tout baigne , je viens de comparer les flux radios itunes vfre-vlc ( version c)
 et fm
tu devrais faire un hardreboot de la freebox

par ailleurs as tu modifié la playlist en dur?
 ( on peut, avec certaines choses  , parfois delicat mais faisable)
je te donne la version texte des flux propres

#EXTINF:0,10016 - France Culture
#EXTVLCOPT:ts-es-id-pid
#EXTVLCOPT:no-video
#EXTVLCOPT:audio-track-id=1002
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110016
#EXTINF:0,10017 - France Info
#EXTVLCOPT:ts-es-id-pid
#EXTVLCOPT:no-video
#EXTVLCOPT:audio-track-id=1001
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110017
#EXTINF:0,10018 - France Musiques
#EXTVLCOPT:ts-es-id-pid
#EXTVLCOPT:no-video
#EXTVLCOPT:audio-track-id=1006
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=110018

coment faire?
très simple
tu ouvres la playlist dans VLC
tu l'enregistres comme playlist 
(elle aura sans doute une icone itunes ( si tes 3mu sont par defaut des itunes)

tu selectionnes le fichier clic ctrl
et ouvrir avec texte edit
et là tu verifies ( voire corriges)
tu cliques enregistrer 
voilà

evidemment faire une modif d'appli d'ouverture si c'est itunes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2008)

Merci.

En fait ce sont les numéros des «*audio-track-id » qui ont été changés (par free).

Je les ai remis et ça fonctionne de nouveau normalement.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2008)

en passant tu peux modifier la playlist afin de
-réordonner les flux ( ou les renommer)
-en écraser

c'est parfois utile 
par exemple par défaut c'est le premier flux ( france 2)  qui se lance
tu peux choisir autre chose
tu peux regrouper par genre
tu peux ecraser les chaines ou radio  payantes ou  que tu veux pas

ou même créer plusieurs playlists persos

exemple
pour divers raisons je ne peux pas utiliser imagneto
aussi j'ai crée à la main des playlists qui ont une fonction unique 
enregistrer tel ou tel flux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> en passant tu peux modifier la playlist afin de réordonner les flux (ou les renommer)  en écraser


Cest ce que jai fait depuis le début du multiposte. Jai un fichier pour chacune des radios qui mintéressent (3 en tout) et un fichier pour les chaînes de télévision (qui se comptent sur les doigts dune main). Cest plus rapide et plus facile que de choisir dans la liste interminable de free


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2008)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Cest ce que jai fait depuis le début du multiposte. Jai un fichier pour chacune des radios qui mintéressent (3 en tout)


pourquoi le multiposte?

Sauf pour enregistrement VLC ( stream wizard) tu te compliques


comme j'ai une très vague idée desquelles ( mon coté devin  )

c'est tellement plus simple de mettre ces 3 radios  sur itunes !

Dans une seule interface
tu y cliques directement la radio souhaitée


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Pourquoi le multiposte?
> 
> Sauf pour enregistrement VLC ( Stream Wizard), tu te compliques.
> 
> ...



Cest effectivement pour *enregistrer*, mais pas avec _VLC_ directement. Jutilise _Soundflower_ pour que la sortie audio de _VLC_ soit disponible comme source pour une autre application (_SoundStudio_ en loccurence). Maintenant, si je pouvais le faire avec _iTunes_, je préférerais.

Comment fait-on ? _iTunes_ permet de lire les flux _rstp_ ? Pourrait-on aussi lire les flux vidéos des télévisions de _free_ avec _iTunes_ (et les enregistrer) ?

Jutilise à loccasion _iMagneto_, mais ce nest pas toujours très fiable.

Pour moi, _VLC_ est encore ce qui marche le moins mal.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2008)

itunes flux radio  est un http
( voir les flux itunes sur le site radio France)

et non pas de multiposte


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2008)

Dommage, car la qualité des flux http de Radio France est très médiocre.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Juillet 2008)

*Merci de ne pas mélanger les sujets.*


----------



## chounim (23 Juillet 2008)

Yop, va y est j'ai enfin reçu ma freebox, MAIS,huhu, er23...mystère, je contacte free via leur super chat. En gros je dois attendre qu'un gars de FT aillé me reconnecter apparement...
Ça va se passer comment? Blasé d'avoir déjà des soucis...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

ben  FT va reconnecter , free va verifier ses branchements  et voilà
Banal


----------



## Lucas World (23 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,

Je suis passé sur Free et j'ai un problème. Ma connexion wifi se déconnecte intempestivement en pleine session. 

Et si je laisse mon Mac en veille, quand je le rallume, ma connexion est déconnectée. 

Suis-je le seul ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Juillet 2008)

chounim a dit:


> Yop, va y est j'ai enfin reçu ma freebox, MAIS,huhu, er23...mystère, je contacte free via leur super chat. En gros je dois attendre qu'un gars de FT aillé me reconnecter apparement...
> Ça va se passer comment? Blasé d'avoir déjà des soucis...



Attention quand même, FT peut prendre son temps pour faire chier Free, par principe !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Juillet 2008)

Lucas World a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Je suis passé sur Free et j'ai un problème. Ma connexion wifi se déconnecte intempestivement en pleine session.
> 
> ...



Il est possible que cela vienne du canal utilisé par le modem Wi-Fi (embouteillage avec tes voisins). Change de canal pour voir...


----------



## teo (27 Juillet 2008)

Normalement quand tu paramètres ton wifi tu peux maintenant laisser la freebox choisir le canal qui lui semble le plus approprié par rapport aux autres canaux wifi utilisés dans le quartier et j'imagine qu'elle modifie à chaque reboot, donc assez intéressant. Ou alors tu y vas manuellement, en général les canaux entre 4 et 9 sont moins utilisés que les autres, la plupart des gens choisissant 1-2-3-10-11.
Et si tu as un micro onde ou que tes voisins en ont un (en génral, ancien ou puissant), hésite pas à changer de canal, ça influe pas mal dans certaines configurations. Si ta fb est sous/sur/contre la cuisine de tes voisins, ça peut aussi jouer&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2008)

teo a dit:


> Normalement quand tu paramètres ton wifi tu peux maintenant laisser la freebox choisir le canal qui lui semble le plus approprié par rapport aux autres canaux wifi utilisés dans le quartier et j'imagine qu'elle modifie à chaque reboot, donc assez intéressant. Ou alors tu y vas manuellement, en général les canaux entre 4 et 9 sont moins utilisés que les autres, la plupart des gens choisissant 1-2-3-10-11.
> Et si tu as un micro onde ou que tes voisins en ont un (en génral, ancien ou puissant), hésite pas à changer de canal, ça influe pas mal dans certaines configurations. Si ta fb est sous/sur/contre la cuisine de tes voisins, ça peut aussi jouer&#8230;



Autre solution, iStumbler t'indique les canaux en usage autour de chez toi (et pas mal d'autres infos utiles, comme les réseaux "ouverts"), te permettant ainsi de choisir en toute connaissance de cause (devine qui c'est qui s'est calé sur le 6 )


----------



## chounim (27 Juillet 2008)

bon j'ai rappelé free pour tomber sur un type perdu au milieu de milliards d'autres (qu'on entend très bien... :/ ) pour les relancer, je sens que ça va etre très loooooong... Rrrr.     Ça aurai été trop beau!  Pas content


----------



## teo (28 Juillet 2008)

J'aimerai bien aussi que Free désactive le canal "_freephonie_" par défaut dans chaque freebox (celui qui sert pour la téléphonie). Ca encombre pour rien les canaux... On peut rêver ? 
Si vous n'utilisez pas de téléphone spécifique à la téléphonie sur ip, désactivez-le, il ne sert à rien


----------



## nikolo (28 Juillet 2008)

chez même desactivé il reste visible dans les reseaux.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Juillet 2008)

Je crois aussi que la fonction Freephonie est très vulnérable et permet les intrusions... dommage.


----------



## nikolo (29 Juillet 2008)

en plus cela parasite pas mal les reseaux wifi ce truc un peu inutile pour l'instant.


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2008)

Pour le problème d'incompatibilité du Multiposte avec VLC 086_h_ *et*_ i_, quelques précisions:
C'est uniquement chez Free et uniquement pour les processeurs PPC&#8230; donc gardez une des versions précédentes si vous n'êtes pas encore passé à Intel.
Chez moi, la mise à jour du plugin  pour VLC (PPC), disponible ici ne fonctionne ni avec le player _h_ ou ni le _i_.

On peut toujours aller farfouiller et télécharger la version 0.8.6f ici dans les archives ftp de Videolan (la g n'est apparemment que pour Windows)&#8230;
Ca refonctionne nickel 




pascalformac a dit:


> et ben super, tant mieux pour toi
> car c'est pas le cas chez pas mal d'autres
> Au point qu'un site dédié multiposte et VLC l'a mis en gros sur son accueil
> tu devrais aller le claironner
> ...



Fab'Fab doit être sous Intel&#8230; keep cool


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Juillet 2008)

En attendant la fibre Free et le WiMax... vive les vacances !


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Juillet 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> En attendant la fibre Free et le WiMax... vive les vacances !



Bonnes vacances.


----------



## teo (29 Juillet 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> En attendant la fibre Free et le WiMax... vive les vacances !



elle se fait bien attendre par chez moi  Je me demande quelles sont les conditions de tests pour le 15 et 20e ardt de Paris ? Quelqu'un sait ? On a voté l'année dernière, l'install jusque dans la cave est faite, et c'est entre les mains de Free depuis 6 mois :/


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juillet 2008)

Free ne lache "officiellement" que peu de choses sur la fibre
( c'est souvent comme ca chez free pour divers services)

une piste: voir du coté  des newsgroups tech illiad ( une bonne source pour prendre le pouls ou poser une question , les corps free y vont beaucoup)


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2008)

teo a dit:


> c'est entre les mains de Free depuis 6 mois :/



Ah ? Vu le nombre de membres qui squate chez toi déjà, je pensais que c'était toi qui faisait trainer les choses pour éviter d'être encore plus envahi :rateau:

Dès que c'est prêt, tu me préviens, que je vienne habiter chez toi


----------



## chounim (30 Juillet 2008)

Wop la
et bien apres 20 jours de galere, j'ai enfin internet.
ma vie sociale peut reprendre son court normal  huhu
merci a tous pour vos conseils bien utiles sur ce fil que j'ai reprendre souvent


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (30 Juillet 2008)

Wow le pouvoir médiatique de ce sujet !


----------



## RICOOL (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,  
depuis une semaine mon internet est très lent et chaque page met 10 secondes pour s'ouvrir ...?? (Imac intel 10.5.4 - 2ghz reste 60 go dispo) ai fait les tests de vitesse de connnection sur le site de free et semble au dessus de la moyenne ( débit montant : 333 kosec/ débit descendant : 67 ko )? vidé les caches, mis onyx et nettoyé , bref qu'est ce que donc alors ... si toutefois quelqu'un a une idée, même bonne !
Merci


----------



## rizoto (12 Août 2008)

RICOOL a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> depuis une semaine mon internet est très lent et chaque page met 10 secondes pour s'ouvrir ...?? (Imac intel 10.5.4 - 2ghz reste 60 go dispo) ai fait les tests de vitesse de connnection sur le site de free et semble au dessus de la moyenne ( débit montant : 333 kosec/ débit descendant : 67 ko )? vidé les caches, mis onyx et nettoyé , bref qu'est ce que donc alors ... si toutefois quelqu'un a une idée, même bonne !
> Merci



as tu redemarre ta freebox? utilises tu des logiciels de P2P?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2008)

tiens tiens ca me rappelle ca
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-avec-navigateurs-229985.html

souci de DNS?


----------



## RICOOL (12 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> as tu redemarrer ta freebox? utilises tu des logiciels de P2P?



oui dans les deux cas mais le deuxième est accessoire (limewire et directreet) ??


----------



## rizoto (12 Août 2008)

RICOOL a dit:


> oui dans les deux cas mais le deuxième est accessoire (limewire et directreet) ??



As tu faut des tests de debits apres avoir arrete ces 2 logiciels de P2P


----------



## RICOOL (12 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens tiens ca me rappelle ca
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-avec-navigateurs-229985.html
> 
> souci de DNS?



OUI , je suis allé jeter un coup d'oeil mais là je crois qu'il me faut plus de temps car sur le coup je suis comme mon internet et entre dns, ip etc je suis aussi lent que lui ...  j'avoue que je rame un peu, beaucoup ... 
il fautsavoir que mes deux ordis (portable iboook) sont reliés à airport et ont le mêe réseau. du coup les numéro Ip sont 10.0.1.1 et 10.0.1.2 et ne sont pas ceux indiqués pas free qui commence par 81.57.3...


----------



## RICOOL (12 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> As tu faut des tests de debits apres avoir arrete ces 2 logiciels de P2P



mais ils ne sont pas connectés les deux ...? et ouvert ou non le résultat semble le même ... ça rame ...


----------



## rizoto (12 Août 2008)

RICOOL a dit:


> OUI , je suis allé jeter un coup d'oeil mais là je crois qu'il me faut plus de temps car sur le coup je suis comme mon internet et entre dns, ip etc je suis aussi lent que lui ...  j'avoue que je rame un peu, beaucoup ...
> il fautsavoir que mes deux ordis (portable iboook) sont reliés à airport et ont le mêe réseau. du coup les numéro Ip sont 10.0.1.1 et 10.0.1.2 et ne sont pas ceux indiqués pas free qui commence par 81.57.3...



C'est normal que tes 2 ibooks n'aient pas d'ip free mais les ip fournis par ta freebox (par contre 10.0.1.x c'est pas tres standart...)



RICOOL a dit:


> mais ils ne sont pas connectés les deux ...? et ouvert ou non le résultat *semble* le même ... ça rame ...


----------



## RICOOL (12 Août 2008)

"SEMBLE" parce que les pages ot du mal à s'ouvrir en moins de dix secondes qu'un P2P soit ouvert ou pas )


----------



## RICOOL (12 Août 2008)

[/QUOTE]

PS : tres belle la Oméga ;-))


----------



## da capo (12 Août 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est normal que tes 2 ibooks n'aient pas d'ip free mais les ip fournis par ta freebox (par contre 10.0.1.x c'est pas tres standart...)



10.0.1.xxx est assez courant.
Visiblement, c'est une bonne Airport qui distribue les adresses (la freebox utilisant des adresses de type 192.168.xxx.xxx)

Peux-tu faire une copie écran de la configuration "routeur" de la freebox ? (floute les derniers chiffres des adresses par sécurité)


----------



## RICOOL (12 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> 10.0.1.xxx est assez courant.
> Visiblement, c'est une bonne Airport qui distribue les adresses (la freebox utilisant des adresses de type 192.168.xxx.xxx)
> 
> Peux-tu faire une copie écran de la configuration "routeur" de la freebox ? (floute les derniers chiffres des adresses par sécurité)



Ben là je veux bien mais du coup je n'ai plus dui tout internet , j'ecris du portable car désormais quand j'ouvre internet voilà ce que free me raconte : "attention !! si vous arrivez sur cette page c 'est que votre config dns est incorrecte. Mertci de modifier les parapetre IP de votre ordi si possible en dhcp pour obtenir automatiquement la bonne configuration. Pour info les DNS de Free sont : 212.27.40.240 ... "

Bon, et le truc c'est que j'ai internet en faisant diagnostique, airport s''affiche etc puisque j'envoie de l'autre ordi ... mais il ya des reglages nouveaux à faire ... j'ai eu beau tenter de rentrer les chiffres de Free ... si qq peut m'aider .. une bonne âme


----------



## RICOOL (12 Août 2008)

désolé de cette alerte mais d'un coup ça remarrche :mouais:
mais lent , tres lent, plus lent que le petit ordi qui est bcp plus puissant ....
dois je changer les reglages ?


----------



## RICOOL (12 Août 2008)

RICOOL a dit:


> désolé de cette alerte mais d'un coup ça remarrche :mouais:
> mais lent , tres lent, plus lent que le petit ordi qui est bcp plus puissant ....
> dois je changer les reglages ?



RECTIF : Presque toutes mes adresse mail marchent mais pas safari etc ...
désolé de m'etre trop vite emporté ...


----------



## RICOOL (14 Août 2008)

Bon, résultat des courses : il m'a fallu changer toutes les données remettre un nouveau nom de réseau et remplir de nouveau dhcp, routeur, dns etc à jour et virer l'ancien pour que tout fonctionne à nouveau aussi vite qu'avant.
je n'explique pas pour autant ce changement d'un coup du ralentissement, mais bon ...
Merci à ceux qui m'ont répondu et bonne fin d'été à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2008)

Petit appel d'infos aux Freenautes : Depuis notre retour de vacances, ma fille ne parvient plus à se connecter sur MSN (le message dit juste "Erreur de connexion, et bien entendu, ça fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'au 31/7, veille de notre départ). Rien n'a été modifié dans notre config, et vérification faite, le problème se pose quelle que soit la machine du réseau local, et que ce soit sous Panther ou Tiger, et avec ou sans firewall. Le test a été fait avec trois versions différentes d'aMSN, et sur deux comptes différents. Du coup, je me demande si Free n'aurait pas mis en place un truc pour bloquer l'accès à ce réseau pendant la première quinzaine d'août ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

pas de souci chez moi
je viens de tester ( via adium)


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Août 2008)

Je ne sais plus si c'était début Août ou fin Juillet, mais, à la suite d'une mise à jour de la freebox, celle-ci avait un fonctionnement erratique. Un hard reboot s'est avéré efficace.
Je dis ça, simplement comme une piste.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je ne sais plus si c'était début Août ou fin Juillet, mais, à la suite d'une mise à jour de la freebox, celle-ci avait un fonctionnement erratique. Un hard reboot s'est avéré efficace.
> Je dis ça, simplement comme une piste.



Au redémarrage (quand on a remis le courant), elle n'a rien téléchargé, mais quand j'aurais un moment, je tenterais le coup


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

coucou
je voulais verifier un truc dans l'aide en ligne
http://www.free.fr/assistance/

et...
ca vazouille en ce moment

Que chez moi?

sur certains navigateurs j'ai un look normal
sur d'autres c'est  completement réagencé  , et  sans habillage

et sur tous quand je tente une recherche
j'ai ca


> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access /assistance/search.html on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


et chez vous?


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Août 2008)

J'ai eu le même message deux fois aujourd'hui. Un rechargement de la page active et c'est reparti.
J'ai supposé qu'ils avaient quelques soucis ou des maintenances en cours sur leurs serveurs.

Edit : 20H 16 +1


----------



## rizoto (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> je voulais verifier un truc dans l'aide en ligne
> http://www.free.fr/assistance/
> 
> ...



Sous safari, j'ai une grosse pub pour C+ et pas mal de bug d'affichages
Sous FF3, pas de pub pour C+ et pas de bugs


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

merci donc ca sent la faiblesse coté free

je ferai des recherches plus tard , pas d'urgence


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Août 2008)

J'ai même la vague impression d'une dégradation.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> J'ai même la vague impression d'une dégradation.


ou des réglages  suite à une evolution 

car depuis le 15 Aout l'aide free est
- retaillée  pour deficients visuels ( selon freenews)

et ...multilangues

langues du moment :
francais anglais et.... chinois

si si regardez


> FAQ : Freebox - Getting Started
> 
> 
> Before Installation
> ...


et





> &#20934;&#22791;&#23433;&#35013;
> &#23433;&#35013;&#21069; (Freebox HD)
> &#23433;&#35013;&#21069; (Freebox v4)
> 
> ...


source et liens des versions anglaise et chinoise
http://www.journaldufreenaute.fr/15...ue-et-accessibles-aux-deficients-visuels.html


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Août 2008)

Non, un dégât collatéral des jeux olympiques . 

O.K. je ferme la porte en sortant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Petit appel d'infos aux Freenautes : Depuis notre retour de vacances, ma fille ne parvient plus à se connecter sur MSN (le message dit juste "Erreur de connexion, et bien entendu, ça fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'au 31/7, veille de notre départ). Rien n'a été modifié dans notre config, et vérification faite, le problème se pose quelle que soit la machine du réseau local, et que ce soit sous Panther ou Tiger, et avec ou sans firewall. Le test a été fait avec trois versions différentes d'aMSN, et sur deux comptes différents. Du coup, je me demande si Free n'aurait pas mis en place un truc pour bloquer l'accès à ce réseau pendant la première quinzaine d'août ?



Suite à cet appel, j'ai progressé dans mes diagnostics : Le coupable n'est ni MSN ni Free, mais bien aMSN !

Toutefois, c'est assez mystérieux, puisque :

1) Ça fonctionnait correctement avant nos vacances (et rien n'a été modifié depuis).
2) Le phénomène est général sur mon réseau local quelle que soit celle des 4 machines (dont deux en 10.4.11 et deux en 10.3.9) et quelle que soit la version d'aMSN que j'utilise (de la toute dernière à la 0.9.5). sur les versions récentes, ça tourne sans rien dire et sans parvenir à se connecter, sur les plus anciennes (celles avec le papillon), j'ai périodiquement un message d'erreur "Erreur de connexion avec le serveur".

Par contre, avec Adium, la connexion se fait sans le moindre problème, et bien entendu, entre le moment où ça fonctionnait (jusqu'au 31/7), et celui de notre retour de vacances (le 12/8), rien n'a été modifié, ni dans la config Freebox, ni dans aucun des firewalls des 4 Mac.

C'eut été sur une machine, j'aurais cherché du côté des préférences, mais là, quel que soit le Mac, et y compris sur les deux d'entre eux où j'ai installé aMSN juste pour tester le phénomène, c'est la même chose, donc : 

Si quelqu'un a une idée sur la question, je suis preneur. En attendant, je vous laisse, je vais installer Adium sur le Mac de ma fille !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Suite à cet appel, j'ai progressé dans mes diagnostics : Le coupable n'est ni MSN ni Free, mais bien aMSN !
> 
> Toutefois, c'est assez mystérieux, puisque :
> 
> ...



t'as essayé de le faire passer par le port 80?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2008)

Je viens de le faire : pareil !

mêêêêêêêêêuuuh ! :sick:


----------



## pascalformac (21 Août 2008)

ce qui est interessant c'est ca


> 2) Le phénomène est général sur mon réseau local quelle que soit celle des 4 machines


c'est à se demander si le truc n'est pas coté routeur freebox, réglage reseau qui bloque le port utilisé par amsn
( je le ne connais pas c'est le même qu'Adium? Adium  qui passe par divers ports selon les protocoles , chez moi via Adium le msn passe par 1863, aim par 5190 etc etc)


question : pendant les vacances 
freebox allumée ou eteinte?

verifier si y a pas eu un nouveau firmware


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> cquestion : pendant les vacances
> freebox allumée ou eteinte?
> 
> verifier si y a pas eu un nouveau firmware



Éteinte, courant coupé, mais pas de téléchargement à la remise en route. Par ailleurs, en dehors de l'ajout d'un nouveau bail pour tester une carte WiFi, aucune modif des paramètres Freebox.


----------



## discolan (22 Août 2008)

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire pourquoi Safari est beaucoup plus long si on utilise le proxy de free (212.27.60.48) alors qu'avec Firefox, même avec le proxy, çà reste super rapide ?



RICOOL a dit:


> Ben là je veux bien mais du coup je n'ai plus dui tout internet , j'ecris du portable car désormais quand j'ouvre internet voilà ce que free me raconte : "attention !! si vous arrivez sur cette page c 'est que votre config dns est incorrecte. Mertci de modifier les parapetre IP de votre ordi si possible en dhcp pour obtenir automatiquement la bonne configuration. Pour info les DNS de Free sont : 212.27.40.240 ... "
> 
> Bon, et le truc c'est que j'ai internet en faisant diagnostique, airport s''affiche etc puisque j'envoie de l'autre ordi ... mais il ya des reglages nouveaux à faire ... j'ai eu beau tenter de rentrer les chiffres de Free ... si qq peut m'aider .. une bonne âme


http://www.freenews.fr/nat/6178-click-n-play-changement-de-serveurs-dns.html
Changement de serveurs de nom (DNS) chez Free.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui est interessant c'est ca
> 
> c'est à se demander si le truc n'est pas coté routeur freebox, réglage reseau qui bloque le port utilisé par amsn
> ( je le ne connais pas c'est le même qu'Adium? Adium  qui passe par divers ports selon les protocoles , chez moi via Adium le msn passe par 1863, aim par 5190 etc etc)
> ...



Bon, nouveau test, aMSN utilise aussi le 1863, il n'était pas ouvert sur mon Mac, ce qui n'a pas empêché Adium de se connecter, je l'ai ouvert, et aMSN ne se connecte toujours pas !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, nouveau test, aMSN utilise aussi le 1863, il n'était pas ouvert sur mon Mac, ce qui n'a pas empêché Adium de se connecter, je l'ai ouvert, et aMSN ne se connecte toujours pas !



Au risque de me répéter, essayez le port 80...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> t'as essayé de le faire passer par le port 80?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je viens de le faire : pareil !
> 
> mêêêêêêêêêuuuh ! :sick:





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter, essayez le port 80...



Hum


----------



## teo (22 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Suite à cet appel, j'ai progressé dans mes diagnostics : Le coupable n'est ni MSN ni Free, mais bien aMSN ! ()



Mon loulou a le même problème sur son iBook G3 et Free aussi (connexion en Ethernet), je suivrai tes investigations avec un intérêt soutenu


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> Mon loulou a le même problème sur son iBook G3 et Free aussi (connexion en Ethernet), je suivrai tes investigations avec un intérêt soutenu



Oui, mais là, c'est quel que soit le Mac, et quelle que soit la version d'aMSN, ça fonctionnait avant les vacances, et sans rien changer aux paramètres, ça ne fonctionne plus au retour.

Bon, je vais vous laisser, je vais essayer un hard reboot de la Freebox !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais là, c'est quel que soit le Mac, et quelle que soit la version d'aMSN, ça fonctionnait avant les vacances, et sans rien changer aux paramètres, ça ne fonctionne plus au retour.
> 
> Bon, je vais vous laisser, je vais essayer un hard reboot de la Freebox !



en même temps si ça marche avec Adium, pourquoi s'acharner avec aMSN?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

ces fans de oueb cames..
 qui pour des raisons obscurantistes( et de paresse)  ne se dirigent pas vers la solution interplateforme : skype


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ces fans de oueb cames..
> qui pour des raisons obscurantistes( et de paresse)  ne se dirigent pas vers la solution interplateforme : skype



ou vers Mebeam pour Adium


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

C'est pour ma fille (12 ans), seule utilisatrice de ce réseau à la maison (moi, je suis sur Skype et AIM (iChat)). Toutes ses amies sont sur MSN, et Adium ne gère pas la vidéo.

Bon, alors hard reboot de la Freebox et redirection du port 1863 sur un des postes ne donnent rien, là, ça commence à me courir sur le haricot, cette histoire ! 

EDIT : Mebeam, je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner, malgré pas mal d'essais avec Dos Jones, (sur nos adresses AIM, mais je doute que ça aille mieux avec MSN, et là, je n'ai pas de correspondant pour essayer).


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Mebeam, je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner, malgré pas mal d'essais avec Dos Jones, (sur nos adresses AIM, mais je doute que ça aille mieux avec MSN, et là, je n'ai pas de correspondant pour essayer).



Chez moi ça fonctionne parfaitement :mouais:


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2008)

tu n'aurais pas activé le mode furtif ? bloqué udp ?

le port est-il réellement le 1863 : à vérifier dans les prefs de amsn.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> tu n'aurais pas activé le mode furtif ? bloqué udp ?



Non, rien de tout ça, j'avais désactivé la réponse au ping sur la Freebox, mais même après réactivation, rien à faire.



da capo a dit:


> le port est-il réellement le 1863 : à vérifier dans les prefs de amsn.



Oui, j'ai déjà vérifié, puis, pourquoi d'un coup il n'en veut plus, alors qu'avant, il fonctionnait impec ?


----------



## MortyBlake (22 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pour ma fille (12 ans), seule utilisatrice de ce réseau à la maison (moi, je suis sur Skype et AIM (iChat)). Toutes ses amies sont sur MSN, et Adium ne gère pas la vidéo.
> 
> Bon, alors hard reboot de la Freebox et redirection du port 1863 sur un des postes ne donnent rien, là, ça commence à me courir sur le haricot, cette histoire !
> 
> EDIT : Mebeam, je n'ai jamais réussi à le faire fonctionner, malgré pas mal d'essais avec Dos Jones, (sur nos adresses AIM, mais je doute que ça aille mieux avec MSN, et là, je n'ai pas de correspondant pour essayer).



 Salut Pascal


J'espère que les vacances furent bonnes. Je viens de faire un essai chez moi.

Mac Intel Mac PowerPC G4 et G5
10.3, 10.4, 10.5
WI-FI, Ethernet
Direct Freebox, Derrière routeur Netgear, Derrière AItport extreme
quelques soient les ports ouverts, avec ou sans Firewall

Si j'ai bonne mémoire par rapport à chez toi c'est que je ne suis pas en IP fixe. Je ne sais plus si tu as la FB4 ou FB5 ?

Tout marche 

Donc il ne reste plus que le vaudou pour expliquer ou pour guérir ...







Tu as essayé de recréer un compte nouveau pour vérifier ? Sinon essaie avec un portable en dehors de chez toi. Eventuellement si tu recrées un compte d'essai qui ne marche pas chez toi, envoies-moi le login et le MdP que j'eqqie de chez moi sur mes différentes config.

Courage


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Salut Pascal
> 
> 
> J'espère que les vacances furent bonnes. Je viens de faire un essai chez moi.



Salut Michel, oui, les vacances furent coutes mais bonne (et le prisonnier est bien arrivé à bon port). 

Et toi, je te croyais dans une ile au soleil, là 

Pour aMSN, non, je n'ai pas testé avec un compte "spécial test", juste sur deux comptes qui fonctionnaient tous deux en juillet (et qui fonctionnent toujours chez moi si je passe par Adium).

Dès qu'un de mes fils revient de vacances, je passe chez lui tester avec l'iBook.

Je te passe les coordonnées du compte de ma fille par MP, si tu as 5 mn pour tester depuis "la maison près de la fontaine" 

Merci à toi


----------



## MortyBlake (22 Août 2008)

Je t'ai répondu en MP, mais ça marche ...

Je suis revenu de mon ile (petit cyclone au passage)



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Salut Michel, oui, les vacances furent *coutes* mais bonnes



T'as claqué tout tes sous là haut sur la montagne ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

@pascal
vu que ca affecte tout  le reseau , je parie que c'est coté freebox et reseau , pas mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> T'as claqué tout tes sous là haut sur la montagne ?



Nan, l'avantage d'avoir des relations, j'ai pu avoir les services d'un accompagnateur professionnel à l'il  Tiens, un souvenir (les têtes coupées, c'est au fond Dos Jones, et derrière la marmotte, ma femme) :






pascalformac a dit:


> @pascal
> vu que ca affecte tout  le reseau , je parie que c'est coté freebox et reseau , pas mac



Là, tu prêches un convaincu, j'en suis persuadé depuis le début


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

avant les vacances ca marchait
Après ca marche plus

qu'est ce qui a changé  entre les 2? 

UNE seule chose
tu as eteint la freebox  - puis rallumé des jours après 

-tu as éteint la FB 
donc forcement il y a eu chargement de firmware
( extinction longue=equivalent du hard reboot) , le même, pas le même qu'avant....

- ca a peut etre chamboulé le routeur
( très probable)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> avant les vacances ca marchait
> Après ca marche plus
> 
> qu'est ce qui a changé  entre les 2?
> ...



C'est une V5 récente, là, je viens de lui faire un "hard reboot", elle n'a rien téléchargé, donc, elle est toujours sur son firmware "usine", et les paramètres du routeur ont été rechargés à plusieurs reprises (à chaque modif faite, et j'ai ajouté l'adresse MAC de cette carte WiFi dans les baux permanents dès mon retour, donc les paramètres du routeur ont été rechargés à cette occasion) !


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

désolé d' mais tu es parti le 31 /07

et tu es revenu il y a peu

donc tu as agffaire à deux firmwares differents
avant le depart  firmware X 
( peut etre le 1.5.1 sorti le 28 juillet, ou pas )

A ton retour 1.5.2 ( sorti pendant tes vacances ,  le 7 exactement)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> désolé d' mais tu es parti le 31 /07
> 
> et tu es revenu il y a peu
> 
> ...



Bon, là, toi, tu as besoin de repos, ici on ne parle pas de la Freebox HD, mais de la Freebox v5, le firmware 1.5.2, c'est celui de la Freebox HD, ma Freebox v5 elle elle est en 1.3.5 !   


EDIT : Pour plus de clarté : Freebox HD = boîtier TV, et Freebox v5 = boîtier ADSL/routeur


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, là, toi, tu as besoin de repos,


Ahhh là , toi,  t'as tapé dans l'émile ! Hélas on ne fait pas toujours ce qu'on veut
sur ce coup c'est moi qui suis HD ( hautement Débile) 
acceptez mes plus confuses excuses tout ca


----------



## MortyBlake (22 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, tu prêches un convaincu, j'en suis persuadé depuis le début



Pascal,

dans les préférences d'aMSN, dans l'onglet connexion tu peux choisir de sortir soit par le port 1863 en direct, soit en HTTP par le port 80, soit via un proxy.

Si tes réglages n'ont pas changés, cela devrait venir de là. A priori si le port 80 avait un problème tu n'aurais pas de web du tout. Est-ce que le port 1863, n'est pas redirigé quelque part dans ta config (en particulier dans ta gestion des IP fixes ?) de la FB ?

Si tu sors en HTTP : 80  est-ce que ça marche ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Pascal,
> 
> dans les préférences d'aMSN, dans l'onglet connexion tu peux choisir de sortir soit par le port 1863 en direct, soit en HTTP par le port 80, soit via un proxy.
> 
> ...



Nan, j'ai essayé aussi, sur les conseils de Fab'Fab


----------



## fmr (23 Août 2008)

Je suis chez Free ADSL2+. Et depuis quelques jours, quand j'allume l'iMac (10.5.4), la connexion internet se fait au bout de 10 minutes. Je ne sais pas pourquoi alors qu'avant c'était instantané. Est-ce que ça vous dit quelque chose ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2008)

tu as testéen REfaisant une configuration reseau neuve?


----------



## fmr (23 Août 2008)

Non, et puis cela est très compliqué. Je n'ai touché à rien du tout, je ne vois pas pourquoi cela fait ça. Ni pourquoi je devrais tout réinstaller.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2008)

je n'ai jamais parlé de reinstaller
j'ai dit créer une nouvelle configuration reseau

c'est *très* simple
tu vas dans preference reseau et tu crées une nouvelle configuration ( que tu nommes diifferemment pour pas la confondre avec l'autre)

tout sera fait automatiquement

si ca ne marche pas c'est soit que le fichier est naze , 
soit un reglage a changé entre chez free et ton mac  ou modem free ou  que ton dslam foire ce weekend ( ca arrive)
soit que l'OS a besoin d'etre  examiné


----------



## fmr (23 Août 2008)

Ah d'accord mais ça me semble compliqué quand même.
Je suis relié par Éthernet intégré et là où il y a marqué "Freebox", je configure une autre, et si je mets "automatique" comme il est proposé, ça marche aussi.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2008)

compliqué?

Pour créer une configuration  tu choisis créer une cnouvelle configuration
premere etape tu la nommes
( par exemple " test du 23"  et tu continues)

ou sinon tu peux utiliser l'assistant ( d'ailleurs lui par defaut la premiere chose qu'il fait c'est la nommer configuration +date)


----------



## fmr (23 Août 2008)

D'autre part, j'ai un autre problème. J'ai demandé de l'aide au support de MobileMe, ils peuvent pas me répondre. Et Free, encore pire, j'essaie même plus.

J'ai configuré mon compte messagerie free dans Mail. J'ai mis dans serveur de réception -*pop.free.fr*- et MobileMe dit que c'est pas le bon serveur de réception.

Et le serveur d'envoi, j'avais smtp.mac.com et ça posait pas de problème. Mais comme j'ai vu dans un post, je me suis dit que j'allais mettre -*smtp.free.fr*- (avec port 25, et aucune authentification). Mais quand je reviens sur la page Comptes, il m'a mis "serveur d'envoi : aucune".

Qu'est-ce qui ne va pas comme ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2008)

hippo tu t'occupes du reseau je fais le mel?

mobileme et free ne sont absolument pas liés

ce qui compte avec de banales adresses  de services email c'est de suivre la bonne procédure
là j'imagine que tu es chez free et que tu veux créer une adresse free
pop ou imap?

-
pop.free.fr Port 110
authentification mot de passe ( du compte free)

smtp.free.fr port 25
ssl non coché
authentification, option : aucune


----------



## fmr (23 Août 2008)

Ben c'est ce que j'ai mis exactement. J'ai vu le post de "Jet92" et tout est fait pareil me semble-t'il. Je cherche en vain là où ça n'irait pas mais je ne vois pas. Mais il doit sûrement y avoir un truc.

pop.free.fr port 110   authentification mot de passe (qu'entre parenthèse, j'ai un message tous les 1 ou 2 jours pour me demander d'authentifier ce compte)

smtp.free.fr  port 25   
ssl non coché et aucune authentification.

Et là j'ai reregardé. J'ai mis smtp.free.fr  25 et pas d'authentification, je dis oui et il me répond "serveur d'envoi (SMTP) = aucune.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2008)

fmr a dit:


> Ben c'est ce que j'ai mis exactement. J'ai vu le post de "Jet92" et tout est fait pareil me semble-t'il. Je cherche en vain là où ça n'irait pas mais je ne vois pas. Mais il doit sûrement y avoir un truc.


ca peut tenir à rien , une erreur d'un signe par exemple



> pop.free.fr port 110   authentification mot de passe (qu'entre parenthèse, j'ai un *message tous les 1 ou 2 jours pour me demander d'authentifier ce compte*)


banal , surtout avec free ,dont le service email n''est pas un très bon service
( perso je m'en sers plus, pas assez bon )


> je dis oui et il me répond "serveur d'envoi (SMTP) = aucune.


 pas compris


----------



## fmr (23 Août 2008)

Finalement je crois que c'est peut-être le plus simple : ne plus se servir de cette messagerie !
*Merci* en tout cas.
Pour le réseau, je vais voir plus tard. (j'ai l'iPhone qui est en train de chercher iTunes depuis plus d'1 heure).


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2008)

Alors, la configuration d'une connexion Internet, avec free et en ethernet, c'est extrêmement compliqué, il n'y a rien à paramètrer par soi même :

1) on éteint la freebox (éventuellement, on fait un Hard reboot). C'est la freebox toute seule qui doit établir la connexion ADSL;
2) on branche le Mac en ethernet à la prise jaune de la freebox;
3) dans les préférences système / Réseau, on choisit "automatique;
4) on choisit Ethernet intégré qui doit être avec un feu vert 
5) on lance safari et on attend en allant sur la page www.free.fr.

C'est tout

PS 1 : Pour le hard reboot, brancher et débrancher (dès le démarrage de la séquence de boot) la freebox 5 fois de suite.

PS 2 : je ne vois pas comment on peut paramétrer un compte Mail tant que la connexion Internet est établie.


Si ça ne fonctionne pas, merci de dire à quel étape ça coince et comment ça coince.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> PS 2 : je ne vois pas comment on peut paramétrer un compte Mail tant que la connexion Internet est établie.


c'est l'inverse ...n'est pas établie
( c'est a dire sans web pas possible de valider les reglages mail, Mail qui utilise le web)

( faut pas lui en vouloir, hippo devait certainement jeter un oeil sur ses sauvegardes du coup pas concentré
hihihi):rateau:


----------



## fmr (23 Août 2008)

Mais la connexion Internet est établie, c'est juste qu'au démarrage, en ouvrant l'ordinateur, elle vient au bout de dix minutes (alors qu'avant c'était instantané). Après, tout va bien.


----------



## hippo sulfite (23 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( faut pas lui en vouloir, hippo devait certainement jeter un oeil sur ses sauvegardes du coup pas concentré
> hihihi):rateau:



Surtout, l'Hippo, il est pas chez lui et n'a qu'un accès assez restreint à Internet : micro poussif et connexion Grand escargot. 

De plus, les cigales font un bruit d'enfer et la récolte des premières figues n'attend pas, sinon les pies ne m'en laisseront pas. 

Mais tu as raison.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Août 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Surtout, l'Hippo, il est pas chez lui../...


veinard , coupe tout et va  siester sous les figuiers ( facon newton)
et celles qui tombent avec un coté " mûr" tu en fait un confiit ou un chutney ( c'est parfait avec le foie gras , j'en connais une qui dirait pas non)


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

c'était prévu 
c'est fait
Free a acheté Alice ( 775 millions d'euros)

Pas de détails sur l'impact sur les abonnés Alice

PDF du communiqué de presse Illiad


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'était prévu
> c'est fait
> Free a acheté Alice ( 775 millions d'euros)
> 
> ...



Si, un au moins : c'est Eva qui va remplacer Alice !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si, un au moins : c'est Eva qui va remplacer Alice !


pas sûr du tout

il est très probable que dans une premiere phase, come avec beaucoup d'absorbtion,  rien ne changera pour la partie Alice( anciens abonnés, site d'aide etc)
et campagnes de pubs résiduelles déjà planifiées
Et comme la vente était prévue de longue date elles doivent être peu nombreuses
Fin de la carriere Alice de la mannequin Vanessa Hessler


Et peu à peu ce sera la bascule avec injection Free ( outils, dslam)

---


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Fin de la carriere Alice de la mannequin Vanessa Hessler
> 
> 
> Et peu à peu ce sera la bascule avec injection Free ( outils, dslam)



Pauvre Vanessa, qu'est-ce qu'elle va prendre !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Pauvre Vanessa, qu'est-ce qu'elle va prendre !



Si elle vous manque, elle est là


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2008)

Dans bien des cas vaut mieux une injection de free que de silicone


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si, un au moins : c'est Eva qui va remplacer Alice !




Eva naissante ????



SInon, c'est guéri aMSN ?

Grosse panne de Free dans mon coin (Est Paris IDF). Aucun réseau (Téléphone, Internet, Télé) jusqu'à 14h. 

ça vient de repartir, Il a fallu tout reconfiguré mais ça remarche sauf bizarrement plus de Wi-Fi sur la freebox, mais ça marche avec ma borne airport.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Eva naissante ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cette Eva ci :




Sinon, non, pour aMSN, je n'ai pas remis le nez dedans depuis l'autre jour. Je viens de finir de réparer (enfin finir &#8230; reste à changer le lecteur optique et la coque inférieure, mais j'attend d'avoir le lecteur optique pour le faire) un PowerBook 12" 1 GHZ qu'un ami m'a donné pour mon fils, ça m'a pas mal occupé.

Pour le WiFi de la Freebox, redémarre la une fois de plus, et ça devrait revenir si il est toujours configuré dans ton interface de gestion !


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cette Eva ci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Pascal,

Je serai pour l'éva....cuer et récupérer Vanessa


----------



## teo (28 Août 2008)

MortyBlake a dit:


> (&#8230
> Grosse panne de Free dans mon coin (Est Paris IDF). Aucun réseau (Téléphone, Internet, Télé) jusqu'à 14h.
> 
> ça vient de repartir, Il a fallu tout reconfiguré mais ça remarche sauf bizarrement plus de Wi-Fi sur la freebox, mais ça marche avec ma borne airport.



Aucun pb sur 20e belleville menilmuche


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2008)

teo a dit:


> Aucun pb sur 20e belleville menilmuche



Ah ben tiens ! On te voyait si peu souvent que je me demandais si tu n'étais pas en panne non plus


----------



## teo (28 Août 2008)

Une panne de net de +/- 1 an, ça commencerait à faire beaucoup


----------



## Arthemus (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise eye TV 3 que j'ai eu avec une clé TNT eye TV hibrid pour regarder la télé sur le mac, en provenant de Free.
Tout cela sans problème.

Puis soudainement plus rien ... Plus de signal, alors qu'à priori je n'ai touché à rien....

La free et internet fonctionnent bien, j'ai supprimé le fichier de préférence d'eye TV et j'ai fait une réinstallation (recherche de chaînes avec nouveau paramétrage à faire avec clé à saisir etc etc ...).

Avez-vous une idée de ce qui se passe ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## grangil (3 Septembre 2008)

Coucou,

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait importer le carnet d'adresses mail de chez free vers celui de os X. J'ai chargé des fichiers .tsv et .csv mais le carnet os X n'en veut pô... !!

Merci à tous de votre aide...

Grangil


----------



## nemrod (3 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai switché il y a peu sur un Macbook Pro et j'ai depuis peu quelques problème de lenteur sous Firefox.

Les caractéristiques de ma ligne :
- Code Commutateur Local : INV75 [Fiche détaillée]
- Nom Commutateur Local : INVALIDES
- Longueur de ligne : 849 mètres [+] & 4/10 sur 849m
- Affaiblissement : 12.735 dB
- [Estimation] Débit descendant ADSL : 8158 kbps (1020 ko/s)
- [Estimation] Débit descendant ADSL 2+ : 24768 kbps (3096 ko/s)

En Ethernet je DL l'ISO de Free à une moyenne (2 minutes) de 1,7 Mo/s il  a une semaine. Aujourd'hui j'ai de la chance si je suis à 1,3 Mo/s.

Côté PING:
10 packets transmitted, 10 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 44.823/48.288/52.558/2.180 ms  

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

TRES bonne ligne pourtant

sans doute un coup de mou

t'es allé voir dans les deux " bibles dslam free"  l'état de ta carte dslam precise ?

  frimousse  ne detecte rien ( et est globale)
http://www.frimousse.org/INV75
et 
surtout francois
avec plein d'infos
(dont analyse carte par carte selon divers critères d'analyse

 ici j'en donne une
analyses du dslam INV75


ps 

je me demande où est INV75 , en theorie il est interdit de connaitre les emplacements exacts  de certains locaux FT( secret defense nationale , vraiment)
(un site les donnait et a été forcé de retirer les infos)
est ce le central rue clerc?
ou de l'autre coté?

en plus le 7 è est bourré de melange lignes ancienes et lignes  recentes


----------



## nemrod (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> TRES bonne ligne pourtant
> 
> sans doute un coup de mou
> 
> ...



Non, je n'étais pas allé voir, j'avoue que je ne connaissais pas ce site.

Oui, ma ligne est réputée de qualité, c'est la raison pour laquelle je me disais que cela vient de chez moi, enfin de ma machine mais étant nouveau sur mac je ne sais as trop quoi faire.

S c'est un coup de mou, un long, vivement que cela cesse.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

faut aussi que tu regardes via ta TV , oui oui TV , les infos de ligne du moment données par Free

( pas sur la console d'abonné en ligne, données perimées  , plus mis à jour  depuis 2007, alors qu'avant c'était chaque matin)


----------



## nemrod (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> faut aussi que tu regardes via ta TV , oui oui TV , les infos de ligne du moment données par Free
> 
> ( pas sur la console d'abonné en ligne, données perimées  , plus mis à jour  depuis 2007, alors qu'avant c'était chaque matin)



Je vais regarder ça, que dois-je chercher ? merci.

Sur le forum de Free, ils parlent de vérifier les DNS, les paramétrer en automatique". On fait comment sur Mac ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

tuto

et hop


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

Autre tuyau pragmatique

Tu te renseignes dans ton immeuble et trouves un freenaute ( y en a surement)
et tu lui demandes son débit à lui

il y a de fortes chances que vous soyez sur le même DSLAM ( mais...pas forcement sur le même rack ou  même carte)

sinon bien entendu divers choses dépendent aussi de l'install  chez toi ( tout ce qu'il y a  entre arrivée FT maitre  chez toi 
et  le mac)
( un condensateur qui traine et ce genre de chose)


----------



## nemrod (4 Septembre 2008)

Eh non, nous étions deux jusqu'à cet été et ma charmante voisine a déménagé. Je viens de contacter le support de Free, rien sur ma ligne donc c'est mon Mac...facile ça.


----------



## nemrod (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tuto
> 
> et hop



Je viens de regarder, je sais maintenant à quoi correspondent ces chiffres et je vois que ma ligne est vraiment bonne mais bon, tjs rien de neuf.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

et bien tu élargis le cercle aux immeubles voisins

( là faut faire gaffe car en raison des constructions de lignes FT successives , ca peut fort bien etre sur divers centraux, parfois y compris à l'interieur d'un même immeuble si par exemple la gaine A est saturée et que la gaine B d'un autre central a de la place)


ps tu sais que t'as un bouton 




 dans tes posts?


----------



## nemrod (4 Septembre 2008)

Si la ligne est bonne, à quoi cela va servir d'aller rencontrer mes "voisins" ? Es-ce que ça ne viendrait pas d'un "truc" sur mon MBP ?

Oui, tu as raison, mais pas de mail dans ce cas


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

tu fais comme tu veux 
j'indique simplement un moyen d'avoir une idée  de comment ca se passe dans ton coin 
Car avant d'exclure  le dslam ou ligne faut s'assurer que  chez les autres le débit est bon en permanence
Si ca se trouve chez tes voisins c'est pareil que chez toi  ( ou pas)


rien ne t'empêche de jouer sur les 2 tableaux en parallele

 faire la chasse aux condos est un début


----------



## nemrod (4 Septembre 2008)

Je n'exclut rien, je vais le faire, je me demande bien ce qui pourrait venir du MBP.

Pour les condos, chez moi, c'est fait.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

je remarque que tu dis avoir des soucis sous Firefox 
et que un test iso te donne des debits variables

j'ajoute que tous ces tests de débit  ne sont que des tests qui donnent le débit à l'instant T et c'est tout


----------



## nemrod (4 Septembre 2008)

En fait, le débit en lui même ne me dérange pas trop, c'est le surf qui est plus lent.

Edit:
Une question, est-ce qu'un accès iDisk pourrait jouer ?


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2008)

Bref... tu ne peux pas essayer avec une autre machine ? Ca te permettrait d'avoir les idées claires. S'il y a une différence significative, alors on peut imaginer que le mbp est en cause (et encore fais des tests répétés pour chacune des machines)

Par ailleurs, j'imagine que tu utilises une configuration de type Automatique (DHCP).
Free vient de changer ses DNS. Ainsi les nouvelles valeurs pour les DNS sont 212.27.40.240(DNS primaire) et 212.27.40.241(DNS secondaire) qui viennent en remplacement des anciennes 212.27.54.252 et 212.27.53.252 (mais qui resteront fonctionnelles encore un an)

Normalement, ces nouvelles adresses devraient être attribuées automatiquement, mais chez moi... ça n'a pas été le cas et les accès étaient ralentis.

Voilà une piste supplémentaire à suivre.

nb : l'accès iDisk peut avoir un impact bien sûr, puisqu'il y a synchro des données donc échanges et utilisation d'une partie de la BP.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

tu as plusieurs solutions
1- penser que c'est free en ce cs c'est ce fil

ou
2- c'est pas free ou ta ligne
en ce cas ce sont les fils sur ta machine, OSX, ou telle ou telle appli  et facon d'optimiser


----------



## nemrod (4 Septembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Par ailleurs, j'imagine que tu utilises une configuration de type Automatique (DHCP).
> Free vient de changer ses DNS. Ainsi les nouvelles valeurs pour les DNS sont 212.27.40.240(DNS primaire) et 212.27.40.241(DNS secondaire) qui viennent en remplacement des anciennes 212.27.54.252 et 212.27.53.252 (mais qui resteront fonctionnelles encore un an)



Je vais regarder, peux-tu m'expliquer comment faire SVP ? Merci


----------



## da capo (4 Septembre 2008)

regarde dans les préférences système> réseau> ta configuration.
c'est écrit en clair.


----------



## nemrod (4 Septembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> regarde dans les préférences système> réseau> ta configuration.
> c'est écrit en clair.



Merci, la mise à jour était effective.


----------



## roro (4 Septembre 2008)

bonjour à tous,

Je me suis inscrit chez free le 1er juillet 2008 et depuis cette date, je n'ai aucune nouvelle de leur part. Ma demande est bien enregistrée mais je reste bloqué sur l'étape 1 !
Ma ligne FT fonctionne. Donc, j'attends...

Quand je les contacte, on me balade de 08 en 08... ça m'a déjà coûté une vingtaine d'euros pour... rien !! puisqu'ils ne donnent aucune info, aucune explication. Idem via le tchat virtuel.
Tous les interlocuteurs sont nullissimes. "votre ligne tél fonctionne ?" "donc, vous avez souscrit un abonnement le 1er juillet", etc.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire et j'ai peur que ça se téléscope si je prends un autre FAI.

Que me conseillez-vous sachant que mon dossier est complet chez eux et qu'ils ont mon autorisation de prélévement ?

Merci pour vos conseils 


PS : j'ai 2 collègues dans le même cas que moi. Un qui attend depuis le 24 juin, l'autre depuis le 2 juillet...

PPS : même si free propose une offre top sur le papier, niveau relation client, c'est vraiment le foutage de gueule le plus total !


----------



## teo (4 Septembre 2008)

Cela peut prendre beaucoup de temps, même si deux mois, c'est long 
Le fil ici est spécifique à free et aux problèmes liés à ce FAI.
je demande à la modération d'y ajouter ton message.


Fait


----------



## demougin (5 Septembre 2008)

@roro : contacte l'assocition de consommateurs du coin : si c'est courant attendre, sinon leur demander de ràler our ton compte


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2008)

une idée de pourquoi une HP PSC 1510 All-in-One ne veut pas fonctionner avec le serveur d'impression de la Freebox?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> une idée de pourquoi une HP PSC 1510 All-in-One ne veut pas fonctionner avec le serveur d'impression de la Freebox?



Répondu là bas


----------



## teo (5 Septembre 2008)

roro a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je me suis inscrit chez free le 1er juillet 2008 et depuis cette date, je n'ai aucune nouvelle de leur part. Ma demande est bien enregistrée mais je reste bloqué sur l'étape 1 !
> Ma ligne FT fonctionne. Donc, j'attends...
> ...



Prend ton mal en patience avec leur ligne chat ou tel. ils te répéteront de toute façon la même chose dans 5 ans, ils sont vraiment pas formés pour quoi que ce soit.
N'appelle pas, honnêtement, ça te coutera bien trop cher :/
Normalement, ils ne prélèvent rien tant que la ligne n'est pas activée.

Extrait des CGV de Free


> 8.2.  Activation des Services
> Une fois le dossier d'inscription complet reçu et sous réserve du respect par le souscripteur des conditions préalables d'accès aux Services (décrites à l'article 7 du Contrat), *Free lancera le processus d'activation de l'accès aux Services et enverra à l'Usager une lettre de confirmation par lettre simple et courrier électronique incluant ses Identifiants*.
> Free met à disposition de l&#8217;Usager, sur son Site Internet, à l'adresse http://subscribe.free.fr/login/ une console de suivi d'activation lui permettant de connaître l'état de la mise en service de sa souscription en fonction des informations transmises par France Télécom (en particulier les informations concernant le câblage de la Ligne et le Dégroupage). *L&#8217;activation interviendra dans un délai maximum de 30 jours à compter de la transmission de la commande, étant précisé que pour cette activation Free est tributaire de l'intervention effective de France Télécom, propriétaire de la Boucle locale*.  L'activation des Services entraîne l&#8217;exigibilité des Frais d'Activation facturés par Free en fin de Contrat au tarif et selon les modalités décrites dans la Brochure Tarifaire.


Tu devrais normalement _-hors pb avec FT ce qui semble être le cas donc -_ être déjà connecté.
Tu peux sans doute envoyer un courrier RAR les enjoignant de te donner des explications et demander un remboursement des frais téléphoniques. Ca ne mange pas de pain, ils te répondront sans doute pas vraiment positivement à ta demande pour les frais mais ça devrait les forcer à bouger, au moins pour ce qui est de l'information que tu en droit d'avoir.
Mais comme je n'ai pas eu ce pb (3 semaines chronos, en plein mois d'août à Paris), c'est un avis totalement personnel


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

oups je kl'avais pas vu

2 mois de silence....Totalement anormal

tu peux aussi monter d'un cran 

un bon site pour les cas qui coincent, des teigneux de bon conseil
(tous FAI)
lien vers  leur faq free et voir la section juridique ( possible action au TI)
http://www.sosinternautes.org/forum/index.php?showforum=56


----------



## fabio (6 Septembre 2008)

depuis peu j'ai des problemes de connexion à certains sites (ex : lemonde.fr) :

safari m'affiche :

Attention !!!
Si vous arrivez sur cette page c'est que votre configuration DNS est incorrecte. Merci de modifier les paramètres IP de votre ordinateur si possible en DHCP pour obtenir automatiquement la bonne configuration.
Pour info les DNS de Free sont : 212.27.40.240 et 212.27.40.241

je comprend pas car d'autres sites dont macgé fonctionnent, mes preferences réseaux sont inchangées (via dhcp, dns de free correctes)...
j'ai remarqué  que ce probleme survient quand l'ordi sort de veille,
et les sites qui ne fonctionnent pas peuvent être par la suite accessible,
je suis connecté via une airport express

merci


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2008)

Free transfère ses DNS vers de nouveaux serveurs.
La mise à jour devraient être automatique pour les utilisateurs (certainement à l'occasion d'un reboot de la freebox).
Les anciens restent actifs jusque août 2009 mais seront moins efficaces.

Redémarre ta freebox ou entre les valeurs des DNS manuellement dans ta configuration réseau (adresse séparées par virgule)


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (6 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi entrer par toi-même les IP DNS ?


----------



## fabio (6 Septembre 2008)

C'est fait tout ça, j'ai l'impression que c'est l'airport qui pose probleme,
en fait j'ai des pertes de connexion quand je reçois un appel sur ma ligne telephonique FT,
du coup une fois la connexion internet rétablie, après j'ai les problèmes d'accès à certains sites décrits plus haut.


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Pourquoi entrer par toi-même les IP DNS ?



Parce que je ne pouvais pas redémarrer la freebox depuis, c'est fait automatiquement



fabio a dit:


> C'est fait tout ça, j'ai l'impression que c'est l'airport qui pose probleme,
> en fait j'ai des pertes de connexion quand je reçois un appel sur ma ligne telephonique FT,
> du coup une fois la connexion internet rétablie, après j'ai les problèmes d'accès à certains sites décrits plus haut.



téléphone + déconnexion -> filtres adsl manquant tu aas vérifié ?


----------



## fabio (6 Septembre 2008)

Oui j'ai bien des filtres adsl
mais faudrait que je les change, l'assistance de free me l'avait déjà fait remarqué,

concernant mes problèmes de connexion à certains sites, j'ai modifié les réglages de la bornes airport : j'ai rentré les nouveaux dns de free (ils étaient ok dans les pref de l'ordi mais pas sur la borne)
ça a l'air de marcher maintenant,
à plus


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2008)

youhou
un gars a des erreurs safari en free
en fouillant c'est  sans doute lié à un antivirus VirusBarrier X4 ( et peut etre aussi DNS pas à jour)
et c'est pas un geek ( je lui ai dit de passer lire ici , sans doute paumé)
donc si l'un de vous peut l'aider à désinstaller- desactiver VirusBarrier X4  et mettre les bons DNS
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...sieurs-sites-internet-232559.html#post4811326


----------



## hotblood (7 Septembre 2008)

Dans un autre registre,*j'ai trouvé ceci en me baladant sur un site donné par pascalformac (merci )

"Dindon* (drôle de nom !) est une application qui a pour but de simplifier l'utilisation du *service d'envois de fichiers *que* Free *propose à cette adresse: *dl.free.fr"*  (source "Free & Mac")

Plus de renseignements là


----------



## GilbertC (28 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Il y avait eu un débat à la sortie de la 10.5 que je ne retrouve pas. Je suis en 10.5.5 Mac Book Pro Core Duo. Système réinstallé (clean install) il y a 2 jours. Box Free.

- Sur batterie : Déconnexions intempestives nombreuses
- Sur secteur : Les déconnexions sont présentes mais bien moins nombreuses.
- Sous système 10.4 : RAS
- Sous windows : RAS ce qui est un comble
- Sur Livebox : RAS (essai chez des amis)

Conclusion : Pb 10.5 et Free. Comme je n'ai pas trouvé de fil, y a t il une solution à ce jour ??

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2008)

GilbertC a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Il y avait eu un débat à la sortie de la 10.5 que je ne retrouve pas. Je suis en 10.5.5 Mac Book Pro Core Duo. Système réinstallé (clean install) il y a 2 jours. Box Free.
> 
> ...



Je pense que la généralisation du problème est une erreur, que ça soit chez lui ou chez moi, le MacBook Pro (ICD 1,83 Ghz de première génération) de mon fils ne manifeste pas ces symptômes, et s'entend parfaitement avec toutesles Freebox auxquelles on le présente, qu'il soit sur secteur ou sur batterie.

La bonne piste à creuser doit donc être : "qu'est-ce qui différencie ceux qui ont le problème de ceux qui ne l'ont pas" !


----------



## discolan (28 Septembre 2008)

Aucun soucis avec mon MBP sur une freebox v4 et sur un autre abonnement sur une V5.
Aucun soucis que ce soit en fastpath par ethernet ou en iterleave en ethernet ou wifi.
Donc le problème n'est pas généralisable.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Septembre 2008)

Ce qu'on peut déduire de ca


> - Sur batterie : Déconnexions intempestives nombreuses
> - Sur secteur : Les déconnexions sont présentes mais bien moins nombreuses.
> - Sous système 10.4 : RAS
> - Sous windows : RAS ce qui est un comble
> - Sur Livebox : RAS (essai chez des amis)


c'est eventuellement  mauvaise gestion de reseau free sur ton leopard
et c'est tout
il n'y a rien à generaliser


----------



## duracel (7 Octobre 2008)

Opla, 
Salut à tous, 

Je suis chez free depuis quelques années. J'ai déménagé récemment et prix un nouvel abonnement free dans mon nouveau logement.

Je lance les procédures habituelles pour configurer la freebox, tout est ok, sauf pour le wifi.

J'ai configurer le freebox pour le wifi, nom du réseau, clef, canal (plusieurs on été tentés, mode automatique etc etc...) 
Après redémarrage, je souhaite me connecter et cela ne marche pas.

j'ai bien mon réseau qui est présent dans la liste, mais impossible de me connecter dessus.
J'ai systématiquement le message: "une erreur s'est produite lors de la connexion" avec le choix réessayer ou ok.
Je n'accède pas à l'écran pour entrer mon mot de passe.
J'ai essayé avec clef WEP et WAP.

Je précise que si je tente de me connecter à un réseau voisin, on me demande le mot de passe.
Et que mon airport fonctionne normalement.

Si quelqu'un à une idée, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2008)

Ce message est celui qui apparaît lorsque je me trompe en entrant la clé. Pour éviter ça (et renforcer la sécurité avec une clé un peu plus compliquée), je génère une clé WPA aléatoire depuis la consolle Free, je la copie dans un fichier texte, puis, à partir de là, en génère un "extrait" que je conserve, et passe d'un ordi à l'autre via une clé USB, ainsi, pas de risque d'erreur de série, malgré une clé bien "chiadée"


----------



## duracel (7 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce message est celui qui apparaît lorsque je me trompe en entrant la clé. Pour éviter ça (et renforcer la sécurité avec une clé un peu plus compliquée), je génère une clé WPA aléatoire depuis la consolle Free, je la copie dans un fichier texte, puis, à partir de là, en génère un "extrait" que je conserve, et passe d'un ordi à l'autre via une clé USB, ainsi, pas de risque d'erreur de série, malgré une clé bien "chiadée"



Alors l'écran pour entrer mon mot de passe ne s'affiche pas.
Le sélectionne mon réseau par airport, l'icône reste en bleu, comme s'il recherchait le réseau mais ne pouvait pas s'y accrocher.

C'est vraiment spécifique à mon réseau free. 
Les autres réseaux wifi je les accroche sans problème, et si j'ai me code, je me connecte.


----------



## miaou (7 Octobre 2008)

salut 
et sur ton TV tes informations  " wifi " tu a quoi ?
et aussi dans tes préférences système  réseau. ?

tu te connecte comment en WIFI   carte interne ou avec  clé  USB


----------



## duracel (7 Octobre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> salut
> et sur ton TV tes informations  " wifi " tu a quoi ?
> et aussi dans tes préférences système  réseau. ?
> 
> tu te connecte comment en WIFI   carte interne ou avec  clé  USB



Sur la TV, j'ai WIFI activé, OK, 
Dans les préférences, j'ai "airport est connecté à . Airport a une adresse IP locale et n'est peut être pas en mesure de se connecter à internet."

Je me connecte en WIFI avec la carte de mon ibook.

Tout fonctionnait sans problème avec le déménagement.
J'ai procédé de la même façon que toutes les fois où je me connecte en wifi.


----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2008)

qu'est-ce que ça donne en filaire ?
y a-t-il d'autres machines sur ton réseau domestique ? une ? plusieurs ?
le routeur est-il activé ?


----------



## duracel (7 Octobre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> qu'est-ce que ça donne en filaire ?
> y a-t-il d'autres machines sur ton réseau domestique ? une ? plusieurs ?
> le routeur est-il activé ?



En filaire, cela marche.
Il n'y a pas d'autres machines et le routeur est activé.

J'ai enfin réussi à faire fonctionner le Wfi en changeant le nom de mon réseau.
Le nom précédent ne devait pas convenir à ma capricieuse freebox.

Merci pour votre aide.

Maintenant, l'autre problème, mais que j'avais déjà auparavant, c'est le wifi entre le boitier adsl et le HD. J'ai systématiquement erreur 50 ou 51 lorsque je passe la 1er étape.


----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2008)

je ne voudrais pas dire d'ânerie, mais si ta freebox est récente (>01/2008) il me semble bien qu'il n'y a plus de wifi entre les boitiers mais uniquement une liaison filaire par cpl.


----------



## duracel (7 Octobre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> je ne voudrais pas dire d'ânerie, mais si ta freebox est récente (>01/2008) il me semble bien qu'il n'y a plus de wifi entre les boitiers mais uniquement une liaison filaire par cpl.



J'ai réçu ma freebox HD en février 2007.
cela dit, je vais peut être voir pour les cpl, ça me paraît plus fiable que le wifi.


----------



## da capo (7 Octobre 2008)

une idée de cause : http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=35513


----------



## duracel (7 Octobre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> une idée de cause : http://www.freenews.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=35513



C'était exactement cela.
Après retrait de la carte, cela fonctionne au 1er essai.

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## duracel (11 Octobre 2008)

Opla, 

Chers aides inestimables, je reviens vers vous pour une nouvelle question: 
Suite à mon déménagement, je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner le multiposte.
Dans l'ancienne interface de gestion, pour l'activer une 1er fois, il me semble qu'il y avait une case à cocher et 24 h de délai.
Maintenant, j'ai accepté les dernières CGV, j'ai toujours VLC et la playliste.m3u, mais lorsque je lance l'application, cela ne marche pas.

Quelle est la manipulation que je n'ai pas faite?

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Opla,
> 
> Chers aides inestimables, je reviens vers vous pour une nouvelle question:
> Suite à mon déménagement, je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner le multiposte.
> ...


*recharger le  firmware ( firmwares qui ont vazouillé ces derniers jours , c'est resolu depuis vendredi matin en theorie)

* recharger la playlist qui a été entierement réecrite début octobre
(les anciennes sont caduques)


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> (...)
> * recharger la playlist qui a été entierement réecrite début octobre
> (les anciennes sont caduques)


Ah, murde !... 
L'est où cette foutue liste; me souviens plus... :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

murde 
y a plus de recherche?
ni sur macg ni sur ce fil , ni sur freeassistance?

mais c'est diiiiingue!
c'est un complot de céjettetail!


la playlist brute
est là

http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u


----------



## scoune (11 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai également un souci chez free pour ma connxion internet? j'ai un pc et un imac, j'ai branché le pc via le cable ethernet t je comptais utiliser internet sur l'imac grace à l'airport intégré. Mais il ne trove pas le réseau, je suis perdue!
Comment faire?

Merci d'avance


----------



## tirhum (11 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> murde
> y a plus de recherche?
> ni sur macg ni sur ce fil , ni sur freeassistance?
> 
> (...)


Si, si... :rateau:
J'étais en train de chercher ici et sur Free, mais...
Je vasouillais un peu; ça doit être les Bologne d'hier soir.... :casse:
J'ai mangé et rallumé un peu la chaudière, histoire de... :rose: 

Merci... 

Fait chier, j'voulais faire une sieste, mais y'a du rugby... :love:


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2008)

la suite


j'ai découvert un truc 
la playlist à ENCORE changé
( retour de la chaine d'art video ,etc)


ce qui n'est pas evident à voir de suite

un moyen simple de le voir
c'est d'ouvrir les dernieres versions dans VLC et de compter le nombre d'élements
( nombre en bas)

celle début oct 320 
celle actuelle 340


par ailleurs je rappelle 2 trucs utiles

il est malin d'enregistrer la playlist en m3u et de la garder en doublon

et autre truc d'edit
si on veut editer ( suppression de flux , modif d'ordre , changement de nom) on peut modifier via VLC

mais c'est parfois plus "solide" de faire ca
selectionner le m3u
faire ouvrir avec...*textedit
*editer 
 cliquer enregistrer
ca modifie le m3u
reverifier que ca s'ouvre par defaut  via VLC ( et non pas itunes)


----------



## talinahe (17 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, hier mon chat à vomi sur ma freebox... du coup tous les circuits sont H.S = freebox morte... je suis abonnée depuis 10/2006. 

J'ai essayée de passer par le service téléphonique et le chat mais aucune personne compétente n'a répondu à mes attentes. 

Connaissez vous la démarche à suivre dans ces cas là? L'hotesse m'a parlé de 60 euros pour en avoir une nouvelle, sur le chat on me parle de 150 euros ( "L'afficheur de votre Freebox reste bloqué sur 88:88
Ce symptôme est caractéristique d'un problème électrique.
cependant
nous vous enverrons une freebox par collisssimo. La freebox précédente sera votre propriété, vous pourrez la garder et elle vous sera facturée 150 euros.
Nous vous invitons à contacter votre assurance pour déclarer le sinistre et vous faire rembourser.")

Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2008)

talinahe a dit:


> Bonjour, hier mon chat à vomi sur ma freebox... du coup tous les circuits sont H.S = freebox morte... je suis abonnée depuis 10/2006.
> 
> J'ai essayée de passer par le service téléphonique et le chat mais aucune personne compétente n'a répondu à mes attentes.
> 
> ...




  

Ca fait marrer en lisant, mais c'est vrai que ça doit être chiant. Cela dit, tu n'as pas d'autre possibilité que ce qu'on t'a dit...


----------



## talinahe (17 Octobre 2008)

C'est sur pas le choix, mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi au tel on m'a parlé de 90 euros si moins de quelques mois, 60 euros si entre  xx mois et xx mois et 30 euros si plus de 30 mois...

L'assistance n'évoque pas de délais non plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Octobre 2008)

le tarif est dégressif. Ils doivent compter un amortissement de chaque box sur l'abonnement, donc plus tu avances dans le temps, plus ta box est amortie et moins elle coute cher.


----------



## talinahe (17 Octobre 2008)

Bah ouaip, enfin là l'assitance m'a pas trop laissé le choix en fait : 150 euros...

Le tarif dégressif ne s'adresse peut être que lorsque l'on veut résilier?

D'ailleurs est ce que je repars à zéro concernant mon ancienneté?

Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2008)

attention 
j'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a confusion entre 4 choses

-la panne materielle  averée pour x raisons mécaniques indépendantes de l'utilisateur
( et en ce cas free renvoie sans frais du materiel)

- la panne du fait de l'utilisateur ( ou de son animal sous sa responsabilité)
remplacement à ses frais

- le tarif dégréssif de resiliation de contrat d'abonnement

- tarif dégréssif de migration d'un type de freebox à un autre


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

talinahe a dit:


> Bah ouaip, enfin là l'assitance m'a pas trop laissé le choix en fait : 150 euros...
> 
> Le tarif dégressif ne s'adresse peut être que lorsque l'on veut résilier?
> 
> ...



Non, puisque tu paies plein pot, ton ancienneté ne devrait pas avoir à en souffrir !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2008)

les remises à zero de l'ancienneté sont liées à certains  changements  contractuels
( de services ou de type de freebox permettant l'accès à ces services)


----------



## talinahe (17 Octobre 2008)

d'ac merci de vos éclaircissement

il semble donc normal que je paie (c'est la réponse de l'assistante téléphonique que je trouve contradictoire...)

et que pensez vous du délais concernant la livraison (l'assistance n'a pas pu me renseigner)?

cordilement


----------



## talinahe (23 Octobre 2008)

Slt, 
lorsque j'ai contacté le service assistance et expliqué mon problème (Freebox H.S donc renouvellement), 

le technicien m'a proposé l'envoi d'une nouvelle. 

N'ayant rien signé, rien confirmé je me demande quelles seront les conditions si je demande une résiliation (car là Free commence réellement à me chauffer).

J'ai fais une demande d'infos complémentaires par mail concernant le prix exact et les délais de livraison. (Super) réponse reçue:

Cher utilisateur, 


Je vous confirme qu'un envoi de modem Freebox a bien été demandé par nos services. 

Je vous remercie de patienter le temps de l'acheminement postal. Vous pouvez faire un suivi du colis à l'aide de la référence indiquée au niveau de votre console de gestion à l'adresse suivante (http://subscribe.free.fr/login/). 

Cordialement, 

Nous restons à votre entière disposition pour toute information complémentaire. 
Simohamed, Service Mailer Free



Mais étant donné que je n'ai rien signé, le tchat a t-il une valeur légale?
Je me dis qu'en faisant jouer la concurrence (neuf) je pourrais certainement m'en sortir plus vite.

De plus, pensez vous qu'ils vont me renvoyer la freebox centrale + le boitier HD (car lui n'est pas mort)? ou seulement la freebox? celà impliquerait un prix moins élevé.

Enfin j'ai entendu parler d'une nouvelle version V5 avec changement du WIFI pour CPL... en demandant celle ci je pourrais dès lors bénéficier du tarif dégressif selon ancienneté?



Cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2008)

talinahe a dit:


> Slt,
> lorsque j'ai contacté le service assistance et expliqué mon problème (Freebox H.S donc renouvellement),
> 
> le technicien m'a proposé l'envoi d'une nouvelle.
> ...



Ils ne remplacent que ce qui est en panne (à l'identique, ou au plus proche), et c'est gratuit, sous réserve que tu retournes bien la totalité de l'ancien matos avec tous les accessoires (échange au point ch'saispluquoi à proximité de chez toi)  !

En principe, peu avant l'échange, tu reçois un mail précisant exactement ce que tu dois retourner, et où tu dois procéder à l'échange !


----------



## MarcMame (23 Octobre 2008)

talinahe a dit:


> De plus, pensez vous qu'ils vont me renvoyer la freebox centrale + le boitier HD (car lui n'est pas mort)? ou seulement la freebox? celà impliquerait un prix moins élevé.


Il me semble que leur message est pourtant clair :


> _Cher utilisateur,
> 
> Je vous confirme qu'un envoi de *modem Freebox* a bien été demandé par nos services._


----------



## GilbertC (26 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je pense que la généralisation du problème est une erreur, que ça soit chez lui ou chez moi, le MacBook Pro (ICD 1,83 Ghz de première génération) de mon fils ne manifeste pas ces symptômes, et s'entend parfaitement avec toutesles Freebox auxquelles on le présente, qu'il soit sur secteur ou sur batterie.
> 
> La bonne piste à creuser doit donc être : "qu'est-ce qui différencie ceux qui ont le problème de ceux qui ne l'ont pas" !



Bonjour

Pour les septiques qui me disaient de ne pas généraliser mon problème: A réglage réseau identique, je n'ai plus de problèmes de déconnexion depuis la dernière mise à jour Airport.

Cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2008)

GilbertC a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour les septiques qui me disaient de ne pas généraliser mon problème: A réglage réseau identique, je n'ai plus de problèmes de déconnexion depuis la dernière mise à jour Airport.
> 
> Cordialement



Il n'y avais aucun septicisme dans ma remarque, et je confirme que ton problème n'était pas généralisable, puisque d'autres que toi ayant la même config matérielle et logicielle n'en souffraient pas.

Si la dernière mise à jour a réglé le problème, c'est bien, mais une analyse approfondie de ton ancienne configuration aurait certainement pu permettre de déceler une anomalie spécifique dans ton système (il suffit parfois d'un seul bit qui change de valeur suite à une erreur d'écriture pour mettre le bronx).


----------



## dvailly (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai posté un message dans un mauvais fil, je répare donc en espérant que quelqu'un pourra m'aider... 

--
Bonjour,

J'ai un pb certes mineur mais très agaçant à la longue : mon macbook se déconnecte systématiquement du réseau de la FB dès qu'il se met en veille (je suis connectée par Wifi), résultat dès que je le rallume, il faut redémarrer... 
J'ai eu qqn de la hotline Free hier, qui m'a dit qu'il fallait activer le routeur, chose que j'ai faite sur leur site (j'ai bien débranche-rebranché la FB ensuite), mais ce matin, même problème. 
Une idée anyone ? 

MERCI


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2008)

dvailly a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai posté un message dans un mauvais fil, je répare donc en espérant que quelqu'un pourra m'aider...
> 
> ...



Je ne vois pas ce que l'activation du routeur peut faire dans ce cas. Le mieux, c'est de couper la mise en veille, au moins dans le cas de l'alim sur secteur, si c'est un portable.

Par contre, si tu n'as qu'un seul ordi, mieux vaut désactiver le routeur, ça limitera les possibilités de pirater ton réseau WiFi !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2008)

ou ca peut etre un des fichiers configuration wifi qui flageolle


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, en parlant de trucs qui flageolent, depuis qu'on m'a changé mon boîtier HD (ils ont remplacé mon boîtier original deux antennes, 12 volts avec ventilo et tuner TNT, qui était HS, par un boîtier trois antennes 9 volts sans ventilo mais avec tuner TNT), je n'ai plus de problème pour recevoir la TV, mais par contre, quand je sélectionne TV dans le menu principal (bouton "Free"), je n'ai la liste des chaînes que si je viens de redémarrer le boîtier, les autres fois, j'arrive directement sur la dernière chaîne sélectionnée, et pour passer d'un bout à l'autre de la plage des canaux, je n'ai que deux possibilités : passer toutes les chaînes une par une, ou redémarrer le boîtier.

Quelqu'un a déjà constaté ça ? Si oui, a-t-il trouvé un remède ?


----------



## dvailly (28 Octobre 2008)

Hmmm... Un fichier de configuration wifi qui flageolle ?? 
Désolée mais là tu m'as perdue... 

Donc pour le routeur ça n'a aucune importance qu'il soit activé ou non (on a 2 ordis à la maison : un macbook connecté en wifi et un IMac connecté via le CPL) ? Ils racontent donc n'importe quoi sur la hotline de Free (je suis abonnée depuis peu) ? 
Heureusement, y'a les forums !!
Pour finir sur cette histoire de plantage de la connexion, on a plus qu'à laisser notre ordi tout le temps activé, ne plus jamais le fermer pour le déplacer mais l'éteindre systématiquement ? Un peu pénible, non ? 
Mais bon, s'il n'y a que ça à faire... 

Merci en tout cas !!


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2008)

@dvailly: J'ai eu régulièrement le pb sur un Ti 400 G4 sous 10.39, il perdait le réseau à chaque fois après une mise en veille. J'ai changé de carte récemment et je n'ai plus le pb. Peut-être que la carte n'est pas bien enfichée ? A vérifier peut-être.


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, en parlant de trucs qui flageolent, depuis qu'on m'a changé mon boîtier HD (ils ont remplacé mon boîtier original deux antennes, 12 volts avec ventilo et tuner TNT, qui était HS, par un boîtier trois antennes 9 volts sans ventilo mais avec tuner TNT), je n'ai plus de problème pour recevoir la TV, mais par contre, quand je sélectionne TV dans le menu principal (bouton "Free"), je n'ai la liste des chaînes que si je viens de redémarrer le boîtier, les autres fois, j'arrive directement sur la dernière chaîne sélectionnée, et pour passer d'un bout à l'autre de la plage des canaux, je n'ai que deux possibilités : passer toutes les chaînes une par une, ou redémarrer le boîtier.
> 
> Quelqu'un a déjà constaté ça ? Si oui, a-t-il trouvé un remède ?



Salut Pascal.

Ça me rappelle mes premiers déboires avec le boîtier télé de Free (celui à trois antennes sans ventilateurs). Je m'en suis sorti en rehaussant les pieds du boîtier  (quatre petits bouchons de liège). Du coup meilleure aération baisse de la température et plus de problèmes.

PS : je n'ai pas inventé le truc, je suis tombé dessus par hasard sur un site.


----------



## miaou (28 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, en parlant de trucs qui flageolent, depuis qu'on m'a changé mon boîtier HD (ils ont remplacé mon boîtier original deux antennes, 12 volts avec ventilo et tuner TNT, qui était HS, par un boîtier trois antennes 9 volts sans ventilo mais avec tuner TNT), je n'ai plus de problème pour recevoir la TV, mais par contre, quand je sélectionne TV dans le menu principal (bouton "Free"), je n'ai la liste des chaînes que si je viens de redémarrer le boîtier, les autres fois, j'arrive directement sur la dernière chaîne sélectionnée, et pour passer d'un bout à l'autre de la plage des canaux, je n'ai que deux possibilités : passer toutes les chaînes une par une, ou redémarrer le boîtier.
> 
> Quelqu'un a déjà constaté ça ? Si oui, a-t-il trouvé un remède ?



salut 
d'abord je ne comprend pas une chose : le boîtier trois antennes 9 volts sans ventilo mais avec tuner TNT , (celui que j'ai )  c'était le premier  , celui avec 2 antenne s'était son successeur
. on t'a donc  remplace ton boîtier  par un boîtier plus ancien ?  quelle télécommande tu as ? 
si la même que la mienne . la liste des chaînes  tu l'a par ce bouton (3 traits horizontaux ) 
si c'est pas la même tu doit bien avoir un bouton similaire


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> on t'a donc  remplace ton boîtier  par un boîtier plus ancien ?


je trouve ca bizarre aussi
mais  concretement ca a amelioré les choses pour Pascal77


----------



## monvilain (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis en vacance, le voisin posséde un reseau chez NEUF sur PC

Je tente de confgurer MAIL pour l' envoi de mails (j'ai des emails chez des hebergeurs, oxito et ovh)

le serveur d' envoi pose soucis, pourtant smp.neuf.fr

Le voisin doit -il ouvrir le port 25?

Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2008)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis en vacance, le voisin posséde un reseau chez NEUF sur PC
> 
> ...


`
Comme tu peux le constater, dans le titre de ce fil  il y a écrit "besoin d'aide pour Free".


----------



## coolthecat (28 Octobre 2008)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ........., pourtant smp.neuf.fr
> 
> Merci




C'est : *smtp*.neuf.fr et pas " smp"


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2008)

et y a  des fils dédies leneuf -mail


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Salut Pascal.
> 
> Ça me rappelle mes premiers déboires avec le boîtier télé de Free (celui à trois antennes sans ventilateurs). Je m'en suis sorti en rehaussant les pieds du boîtier  (quatre petits bouchons de liège). Du coup meilleure aération baisse de la température et plus de problèmes.
> 
> PS : je n'ai pas inventé le truc, je suis tombé dessus par hasard sur un site.



Ben, oui, mais là nan, c'est déjà fait depuis le premier jour, ça !


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Octobre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> salut
> d'abord je ne comprend pas une chose : le boîtier trois antennes 9 volts sans ventilo mais avec tuner TNT , (celui que j'ai )  c'était le premier  , celui avec 2 antenne s'était son successeur
> . on t'a donc  remplace ton boîtier  par un boîtier plus ancien ?



Oui, et je suis bien content, le boîtier "deux antennes" semble bien être une grosse daube, malgré le ventilo, le positionnement dans un espace dégagé et les "bouchons-pieds", il a pris un coup de chaleur très vite, et plantait au bout d'une ou deux minutes (il n'avait pas trois mois). Sous alimenté en 9 volts, la télé remarchait, mais le disque dur n'était plus accessible. 

Cela dit, dès que ma fille lâche la téloche, je vais jeter un il à la télécommande !


----------



## discolan (29 Octobre 2008)

Place ton boîtier sur la tranche d'un coté au lieu d'être à plat. Cela prend un peu plus de place en hauteur mais ceci a permis à des amis d'avoir la tv dans de très bonnes conditions alors qu'à plat même surélevé ce n'était pas le cas.


----------



## teo (29 Octobre 2008)

Conseil: mon boîtier HD ne fait pas de bruit, ne chauffe pas et prend pas de place: il est dans son carton, dans mon placard 

Bon, je sors&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Place ton boîtier sur la tranche d'un coté au lieu d'être à plat. Cela prend un peu plus de place en hauteur mais ceci a permis à des amis d'avoir la tv dans de très bonnes conditions alors qu'à plat même surélevé ce n'était pas le cas.



Mais, ce boîtier fonctionne très bien à plat, il ne chauffe pas excessivement, c'était juste unproblème de mode d'emploi de la télécommande (merci miaou ) ! 



teo a dit:


> Conseil: mon boîtier HD ne fait pas de bruit, ne chauffe pas et prend pas de place: il est dans son carton, dans mon placard
> 
> Bon, je sors



 Mézalor, tu vas rater toute la staraque :affraid:

T'es pas raisonnable, une émotion artistique de cette ampleur


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> c'était juste unproblème de mode d'emploi de la télécommande


*et* de disponibilité d'icelle !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2008)

coucou 
j'aurais besoin que vous testiez un truc pour moi
-Aller sur le flux multiposte VLC ( pas TV)
*de TV5 monde
*
Pourquoi?
je constate que sur CE flux j'ai image et pas de son

et uniquement ce flux là
les autres sont OK

Par ailleurs image et son TV5 OK via zatoo et tvfreeboxtfr !

j'ai zigouillé les prefs VLC (086c)
recharger le firmware V4 , recharger la playlist 
sans succès
----

et chez vous?


----------



## tirhum (30 Octobre 2008)

Pas de son.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2008)

ok merci


c'est certainement un effet de la " crise" on coupe des budgets es image de la France ou francophonie
on commence par le son

( je plaisante à peine, 6 services en langues etrangères de RFI vont passer à la trappe)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> *et* de disponibilité d'icelle !



Non non, la télécommande *de la Freebox* était bien disponible


----------



## discolan (30 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> j'aurais besoin que vous testiez un truc pour moi
> -Aller sur le flux multiposte VLC ( pas TV)
> *de TV5 monde
> ...


Pas de son (VLC 0.95 - Fichiers -> Découvertes de service -> Chaines Freebox tv)


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2008)

merci 
ca confirme donc le flux qui foire dans la playlist VLC


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2008)

En passant par MacFreeTV (je n'utilise pas la playlist Free) qui lance ma version 0.86f (Janus, PPC), le flux TV5 Monde se lance correctement, avec le son.
Si je me souviens bien dans mon historique d'utilisation (et j'en ai testé ), je n'ai que la version 0.86f qui fonctionne avec les flux Free.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,

pouvez-vous m'expliquer à quoi sert les Baux DHCP permanent et quel en est l'intérêt ?
mon but est de configurer mes deux mac avec ma freebox afin d'avoir une connexion la plus stable possible.

merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2008)

Ça sert à affecter une ip fixe et constante à chaque ordi du réseau, à partir de son adresse MAC*. Ça ne garantit en rien la constance ou la stabilité de la connexion, mais avec un réglage de plage DHCP correctement paramétré, ça peut compliquer un peu la tâche de celui qui voudrait utiliser frauduleusement ta connexion WiFi à ton insu. Par ailleurs, ça permet aussi de simplifier les problèmes de redirection sur telle ou telle machine du réseau.

(*) Attention, l'adresse MAC étant propre à l'interface utilisée pour la connexion, et non à l'ordi, la même machine aura deux adresses MAC différentes, selon qu'elle se connecte via son ethernet intégré, ou bien via une carte Airport, par exemple.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Novembre 2008)

ok merci beaucoup, je n'ai pas tout compris, mais ça ne me semble pas indispensable pour mon utilisation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> ok merci beaucoup, je n'ai pas tout compris, mais ça ne me semble pas indispensable pour mon utilisation.



Tu es certain de ça ? Si dans ton utilisation, il y a des fois ou on te demande d'ouvrir tel ou tel port sur ton ordi, tu en aura besoin !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2008)

je viens de recevoir de Free le mail suivant :



> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous vous confirmons le dépôt du fichier "KungFuPandavuagraver.avi" effectué le 02/11/2008 20:43 sur le service http://dl.free.fr
> 
> ...



Le problème, c'est que ça n'est pas moi qui ai expédié ce fichier, et que vu son titre, il est de nature à m'apporter des ennuis.

Bien entendu, j'ai immédiatement utilisé le lien fourni pour le supprimer, et ait expédié un message à abuse at free.fr signalant la chose, mais il est tout de même resté plus de trois heures sur leur serveur.

Est-ce déjà arrivé à l'un d'entre vous ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es certain de ça ? Si dans ton utilisation, il y a des fois ou on te demande d'ouvrir tel ou tel port sur ton ordi, tu en aura besoin !



oui oui merci.



> Le problème, c'est que ça n'est pas moi qui ai expédié ce fichier, et que vu son titre, il est de nature à m'apporter des ennuis.
> 
> Bien entendu, j'ai immédiatement utilisé le lien fourni pour le supprimer, et ait expédié un message à abuse at free.fr signalant la chose, mais il est tout de même resté plus de trois heures sur leur serveur.
> 
> Est-ce déjà arrivé à l'un d'entre vous ?



non, vraiment étrange comme situation...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2008)

P77
je vois 3 possibles 
soit c'est quelqu'un chez toi qui a fait joujou( entre 2 zappings avec la telecommande?)
soit si tu as du wifi  une utilisation externe  de la connexion

soit le plus probable  ca eté mis par n'importe qui de n'importe où
on peut  mettre n'importe quel email pour les notifications


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> P77
> je vois 3 possibles
> soit c'est quelqu'un chez toi qui a fait joujou( entre 2 zappings avec la telecommande?)
> soit si tu as du wifi  une utilisation externe  de la connexion
> ...



La troisième est la seule envisageable à mon avis, parce qu'autour de chez moi, il y a pas mal de réseaux (une dizaine) dont cinq ou six protégés par une simple clé WEP, alors que je suis en WPA2 et en baux DHCP permanents, donc, de tous ceux à portée, mon réseau est le plus difficile à pénétrer, quant à l'autre utilisatrice, je pense qu'elle ignore même l'existence de ce service, les redirections mises en places font que pour le P2P, il ne pourrait être fait que depuis ma machine, sur laquelle aucun logiciel de P2P n'est installé, et pas de la sienne, et de toute manière, j'ai confiance en ma fille qui ne télécharge pas, car elle connaît les implications (jusqu'à 300 000  d'amende et jusqu'à 1 an de prison) que ça pourrait avoir pour son papa , auquel j'ai la faiblesse de penser qu'elle tient beaucoup.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Novembre 2008)

c'est moi ou en ce moment free (avec freebox) déconne vraiment beaucoup ! j'ai pu le constater, connexion pas stable du tout, resynchro assez reloud, et ce dans 4 appartement/maison équipé freebox et dans 2 villes différentes... ou alors ça a toujours été comme ça et c'est moi qui n'est plus de patience...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2008)

c'est du vaudou , c'est très à la mode en ce moment*

* il s'est vendu pas mal de poupées vaudou de X  et de Y ces dernieres semaines
-----
sinon coté free pas de deco anormale constatée chez moi


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2008)

coucou

j'ai une colle

Vous le savez en multiposte via VLC on peut, quand c'est proposé par le flux , basculer du flux version Francaise à VO
( il suffit de permuter de piste audio dans le menu Audio)

en visio en direct: zero probleme


Mais enregistrer la VO via VLC ( ou dentifreex)  semble devenu difficile

j'ai testé 
dans le fichier qu'une piste , la VF

effet des nouveaux streams?
y a un réglage à revoir?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (10 Novembre 2008)

(merci pascalformac pour l'astuce de la VO !!!)

j'ai une petite question, y a t'il un moyen de rebooter la freebox directement depuis le mac ? j'ai regardé sur freego, rien, on peut bien le faire depuis la Freebox HD.

donc si quelqu'un à une solution, logiciel, car je dois redémarré ma freebox plusieurs fois par jour étant donné l'instabilité de la connexion !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Novembre 2008)

la réponse c'est non

d'ailleurs en passant pour les reboots
surtout si on doit en faire souvent

je recommande vivement de ne PAS débrancher depuis l'entrée du cable  derriere la FB
mais 
-soit en débranchant coté  bloc d'alimentation et prise de courant EDF

-soit plus pratique ajouter un interrupteur
Ainsi concretement on ne touche pas les branchements physiques ( mais on coupe le courant)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> -soit plus pratique ajouter un interrupteur
> Ainsi concretement on ne touche pas les branchements physiques ( mais on coupe le courant)



très bonne idée !!! merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2008)

Dernière découverte en date :

Mon réseau domestique (WiFi) comporte cinq Mac. Deux portables en "Airport extrême", un portable en "airport" (802.11b), un iMac G3 muni d'une clé USB DLink (branchée en USB1) et un PowerMac G4 muni d'une clé BlueStork rev 2 branchée en USB2. Le tout est alimenté par une Freebox v5 WiFi (modèle à 3 antennes externes)

Toutes ces machines se voient attribuer une IP fixe par la Freebox, via des baux DHCP permanents (adresse IP déterminée par l'adresse MAC de l'interface réseau de chaque machine). Les redirections NAT se font toutes sur le PM G4.

Or, depuis ce PM G4, il m'est quasiment impossible de me connecter sur le site de Free, alors que depuis tous mes autres Mac (y compris mon modeste WallSteet à 266 Mhz), j'y parviens sans aucune difficulté. Cet état de fait est récent, je dirais sans certitude absolue, mais une forte impression, qu'il remonte à la dernière mise à jour de la Freebox.

Précision : seul le site "http://www.free.fr" et ses sites liés sont concernés par ce problème, les autres sites sur lesquels je vais régulièrement ont conservés des conditions d'accès inchangées.

Avant de contacter le SAV de Free, je voudrais bien savoir si je suis un cas isolé, ou si d'autres d'entre vous ont constaté un phénomène similaire ?

EDIT : Ah, un autre détail : le PM G4 est le seul à tourner sous Leopard (à jour), les autres machines sont en 10.4.11 ou en  10.3.9, et toutes mes tentatives de connexions se font via Safari (3.2 sous Leo ou le tigre, 1.3.2 sous Panther) !


----------



## MarcMame (15 Novembre 2008)

La première idée serait de tester avec Firefox...


----------



## Mac Toled (15 Novembre 2008)

Salut j'ai un mac book pro que j'adore mais qui là ne me fait pas plaisir. Voila je suis chez free chez le routeur wifi avec la tele enfin normal quoi. 
J'ai l'heure tout va bien et sur le pc de ma mére je me connecte sans probleme j'accède aux pages web. Sur mon mbp je peux me connecté au réseau mais lorsque je lance firefox il me met un message d'erreur imposible d'afficher la page vérifier votre réseau un truc dans le genre. 
Aidez-moi parce que là je suis vraiment bloqué...
Merci d'avance...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2008)

MarcMame a dit:


> La première idée serait de tester avec Firefox...



J'y ai bien pensé, malheureusement, le résultat est le même, ainsi qu'avec Camino, d'ailleurs !

En fait, le site de Free finit généralement par se charger, mais après un tempsd'attente très long, alors que, simultanément, depuis n'importe quel autre de mes Mac, il est chargé instantanément !

serait-ce les re-directions qui provoqueraient ça ? Je ne vois pas pourquoi, c'est en outre,celui de mes Mac qui a le plus de ports ouverts 



Mac Toled a dit:


> Salut j'ai un mac book pro que j'adore mais qui là ne me fait pas plaisir. Voila je suis chez free chez le routeur wifi avec la tele enfin normal quoi.
> J'ai l'heure tout va bien et sur le pc de ma mére je me connecte sans probleme j'accède aux pages web. Sur mon mbp je peux me connecté au réseau mais lorsque je lance firefox il me met un message d'erreur imposible d'afficher la page vérifier votre réseau un truc dans le genre.
> Aidez-moi parce que là je suis vraiment bloqué...
> Merci d'avance...



Le mode routeur de la Freebox, il est paramétré, sur la Freebox ? Parce que sinon, impossible d'y connecter plusieurs ordis !


----------



## da capo (16 Novembre 2008)

salut pascal

j'imagine que tu as déjà essayé de passer le PM G4 en liaison filaire pour voir.

ça a donné quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> salut pascal
> 
> j'imagine que tu as déjà essayé de passer le PM G4 en liaison filaire pour voir.
> 
> ça a donné quoi ?



Ben en fait, nan, faudrait que je ressorte mon câble ethernet de 20 mètres, le faire de nouveau courrir dans l'escalier (Mac tous à l'étage, Freebox au RdC), redéfinir un bail DHCPt pour son interface ethernet, et pour ça, je ne suis pas chaud chaud (et alors, ma femme, la définition du bail mis à part, je te dis pas ) :sick:

De plus, je fait que seul un site soit affecté, et aucun autre, et sur une seule machine, me donne à penser que le problème a plus de chances d'être "soft" que "hard".

Bon, je vais activer le partage internet sur un des portables, histoire de voir. Je vous tiendrais au courant !


----------



## discolan (16 Novembre 2008)

Pas de soucis ici avec free. Pascal, tu devrais vérifier les DNS car cela pourrait venir tout simplement de là !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Pas de soucis ici avec free. Pascal, tu devrais vérifier les DNS car cela pourrait venir tout simplement de là !



Ben, elles sont affectées automatiquement par la Freebox, je pourrais en ajouter d'autres, mais celles là, je ne peux pas les virer (j'ai 212.27.40.241 et 212.27.40.240).

Ce qui est curieux, c'est que je viens de vérifier sur une machine sous Tiger, là je n'ai pas de DNS indiquées, et ça marche impec


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2008)

et sur mon panther j'ai  juste le sous reseau rien non plus en DNS -vide

( mais j'ai pas la même FB ni  un reseau 5 mac)

(ni comment dire , de telecommande baladeuse  )


----------



## da capo (16 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, elles sont affectées automatiquement par la Freebox, je pourrais en ajouter d'autres, mais celles là, je ne peux pas les virer (j'ai 212.27.40.241 et 212.27.40.240).





pascalformac a dit:


> et sur mon panther j'ai  juste le sous reseau rien non plus en DNS -vide



Sur freebox dernier modèle, machine avec Leopard, les DNS sont visibles et semblables. A priori, le souci ne viendrait pas de là.

Mais par principe, tu peux essayer avec les adresses livrées par OpenDNS (208.67.222.222 
208.67.220.220) le temps de vérifier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Mais par principe, tu peux essayer avec les adresses livrées par OpenDNS (208.67.222.222
> 208.67.220.220) le temps de vérifier.



Je viens de le faire : tout pareil : quelques secondes pour afficher le site de Free sur mon iBook, pratiquement trois minutes pour faire la même chose sur mon PowerMac !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je viens de le faire : tout pareil : quelques secondes pour afficher le site de Free sur mon iBook, pratiquement trois minutes pour faire la même chose sur mon PowerMac !



Bon, j'avance : le problème semble s'appeler Safari, en effet, il ne s'agit pas d'un problème "réseau" général, puisque Camino n'est pas touché, il se connecte chez Free sans le moindre ralentissement. Simplement, dès que je cherche à communiquer avec Free via Safari, la bande passante semble revenir au niveau de celle de mon ancien modem 56K. Même Firefox, pourtant ralenti par le passage via TOR va plus vite !

Okazou, je précise que ma dernière réparation des autorisations remonte à hier soir (et bien entendu, n'a rien changé) !


----------



## Zyrol (20 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, j'avance : le problème semble s'appeler Safari, en effet, il ne s'agit pas d'un problème "réseau" général, puisque Camino n'est pas touché, il se connecte chez Free sans le moindre ralentissement. Simplement, dès que je cherche à communiquer avec Free via Safari, la bande passante semble revenir au niveau de celle de mon ancien modem 56K. Même Firefox, pourtant ralenti par le passage via TOR va plus vite !
> 
> Okazou, je précise que ma dernière réparation des autorisations remonte à hier soir (et bien entendu, n'a rien changé) !



As tu essayer de créer une session toute neuve pour tester avec safari depuis cette session ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> As tu essayer de créer une session toute neuve pour tester avec safari depuis cette session ?



Pareil, mais c'était bien essayé


----------



## turbin (20 Novembre 2008)

Pascal, une question hors sujet mais au besoin on se poste sur un autre fil ou bien je te donne une adresse mail.
Tu parles de ton Wallstreet. J'ai le même mais toujours en OS 9.2. Je m'en sers de moins en moins sur le net vu que IE V5 est de + en + antique pour certains sites. Apparemment tu est passe en OSX sur ce WS. Tu peux me dire comment faire et si ça marche bien (pas trop lent?).
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

turbin a dit:


> Pascal, une question hors sujet mais au besoin on se poste sur un autre fil ou bien je te donne une adresse mail.
> Tu parles de ton Wallstreet. J'ai le même mais toujours en OS 9.2. Je m'en sers de moins en moins sur le net vu que IE V5 est de + en + antique pour certains sites. Apparemment tu est passe en OSX sur ce WS. Tu peux me dire comment faire et si ça marche bien (pas trop lent?).
> Merci.



On est "hors sujet, là, je te répond en MP !


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

Selon un blog mac &free bien informé ( le gars est macuser ET tech Free)
Free vient d'ajouter une restriction sur les pages persos


> Il semblerait que Free ait ajouté une restriction sur ses pages persos.
> A présent, il est impossible d'afficher des infos émanant directement d'un autre site.
> Par exemple, si vous désirez que votre site affiche sur une page le flux RSS d'un autre site, cela se présentera sous un beau message d'erreur.
> Aucune confirmation officielle n'a été faite sur cette restriction. Je vais de mon côté tenter de me renseigner.
> ...



confirmé par


> C'est malheureusement officiel, l'administrateur des pages perso de Free a annoncé le 25 novembre sur le newsgroup proxad.free.services.pagespers o, une fermeture des accès externes pour les serveurs des pages perso à compter du 1 décembre. Il est donc impossible d'aller chercher des données d'un autre site. L'administrateur indique qu'il faut attendre pour la mise en place d'une solution alternative.


source


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2008)

Pour info, suite à un de mes messages l'hiver dernier sur l'extension de la fibre optique il y a quelques semaines, fin novembre, les gars de Free sont passés et ont apparemment bidouillé à la cave et dans les goulottes montant aux étages. Cela indiquerait-il un prochain passage à la fibre dans mon immeuble (zone test 20e ardt de Paris) ?
Je l'espère très fort


----------



## pascalformac (9 Décembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> es gars de Free sont passés et ont apparemment bidouillé à la cave et dans les goulottes montant aux étages.


doux naif
 juste avant les fêtes?
y manque pas des bouteilles de vins dans vos caves?



> Cela indiquerait-il un prochain passage à la fibre dans mon immeuble (zone test 20e ardt de Paris) ?
> Je l'espère très fort


ben sauf s'il sont venus juste verifier un truc lié à l'adsl ca sent assez le bon signe
veinard
--
je recois de temps en temps des coups de fils assez comiques venant de FT et autres FAI demandant l'adresse de mon syndic rapport à la fibre (appeler des gens pour avoir cette info....ca donne une idée de l'organisation pointue  du deployment) mais coté fibre free ma zone de Paris  n'est même pas en projet....


----------



## teo (9 Décembre 2008)

Ils sont tous à la ramasse: Free y compris, ils m'envoient régulièrement des demandes à remplir alors que le numéro du syndic est dans la case de ma page Utilisateur, là où ils la demandent et surtout que nous avons déjà signé pour Free, il y a déjà un an maintenant 
A part ça, je me réjouis pas trop vite, j'y crois pas avant Noël. Sinon, côté bouteilles, ça fait longtemps qu'elles n'y sont plus&#8230; j'y met mes vieilleries de type K7 audio et mes classeurs de cours


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

coucou

 c'est nouveau
Free a crée une section blog

c'est ouvert à tous
( abonnés et non abonnés)

c'est gratuit

c'est en dotclear

c'est là
http://blog.free.fr/


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2008)

c'est gratuit, sans pub comme d'habitude mais aussi sans indications claires  comme d'habitude.

Pour info, il n'est pas indiqué le login à utiliser pour l'accès à l'administration...

On essaie l'adresse mail donnée ? non
l'adresse sans le domaine... ? non
admin ?... non
administrateur.... ? non plus


En définitive, c'est le tittre donné au blog qui sert de login.


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2008)

J'apprécierai de pouvoir me connecter par mon interface. Aucune envie de rajouter une nouvelle entrée dans leur base de données. Et pas de lien sur la page d'accueil habituelle 
Pour  ce qui est de la fibre, c'est pas gagné, -presque- pas pour des raisons techniques mais simplement que les FAI n'ont pas l'air de vouloir faire des efforts pour s'entendre et collaborer comme la loi les y oblige, gros sous obligent 
Ca ne m'étonne même plus :rose:  c'est toujours la même chose...

Plus d'infos par là et là et là.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> c'est gratuit, sans pub comme d'habitude mais aussi sans indications claires  comme d'habitude.


comme d'hab


> En définitive, c'est le tittre donné au blog qui sert de login.


ca veut dire que n'importe qui peut venir foutre la zone sur un blog?

bizarre


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> comme d'hab
> 
> ca veut dire que n'importe qui peut venir foutre la zone sur un blog?
> 
> bizarre



il faut quand même le mot de passe !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

Tiens, en attendant d'éclaircir cette affaire, une autre énigme à soumettre à votre sagacité : depuis quelques temps, j'ai un problème avec le multipostes, sur mes ordis, impossible de recevoir RTL9 ou AB1, alors que toutes les autres chaînes situées avant dans la liste (celles après, je n'ai pas testé) fonctionnent parfaitement. Sur RTL 9 et AB1, j'ai soit pas d'image, soit un fond uniformément gris, soit une image toutes les 10 ou 15 secondes, selon les moments. Vu que ce sont loin d'être les canaux les plus gourmands en bande passante (j'ai Antenne 2 impec), je m'interroge. Quelqu'un aurait-il un remède à me proposer (rien vu non plus dans les forums de Free et de Free4Mac).


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

je viens de tester 
ca freeze ( son OK)
et vlc me dit ca
_ffmpeg: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame _


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

Bon, je me sens moins seul, chez moi aussi, le son est OK et VLC balance le même message ! Une idée de la cause (sur la télé, ça passe impec, pourtant) ?


----------



## discolan (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, en attendant d'éclaircir cette affaire, une autre énigme à soumettre à votre sagacité : depuis quelques temps, j'ai un problème avec le multipostes, sur mes ordis, impossible de recevoir RTL9 ou AB1, alors que toutes les autres chaînes situées avant dans la liste (celles après, je n'ai pas testé) fonctionnent parfaitement. Sur RTL 9 et AB1, j'ai soit pas d'image, soit un fond uniformément gris, soit une image toutes les 10 ou 15 secondes, selon les moments. Vu que ce sont loin d'être les canaux les plus gourmands en bande passante (j'ai Antenne 2 impec), je m'interroge. Quelqu'un aurait-il un remède à me proposer (rien vu non plus dans les forums de Free et de Free4Mac).


Je viens de tester le multiposte sur mon MBP et avec la dernière version de VLC (Fichier-> Découvertes de service-> Chaines freebox tv).
Pas de soucis particulier


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Je viens de tester le multiposte sur mon MBP et avec la dernière version de VLC (Fichier-> Découvertes de service-> Chaines freebox tv).
> Pas de soucis particulier



Je viens d'essayer comme ça : une image toutes les 4/5 secondes !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

aucun souci chez moi


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> (j'ai Antenne 2 impec)


Pitin, tu chopes Antenne 2 ? 

Retour vers le futur, Pascal77 l'a fait, dans sa Delorean !!!! 

_OK, je sors _


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je me sens moins seul, chez moi aussi, le son est OK et VLC balance le même message ! Une idée de la cause (sur la télé, ça passe impec, pourtant) ?


pure hypothese
  ces 2 chaines pourraient avoir  été  basculées vers  HD

je sais que ca me fait ca  sur les flux revendiqués ( par free) comme en HD
( j'avais testé-comparé   flux normal -HD ,  avec je sais plus lequel  nrj normal et nrj  HD, les 2 etaient presents  à une époque et le HD freezait direct)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

Donc on suppose alors que Fab et discolan auraient une bien meilleure bande passante que nous ?

Pourtant, en ce qui concerne la HD, je suis surpris, A2 est en 16/9, alors que ces deux chaînes sont toujours en 4/3


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc on suppose alors que Fab et discolan auraient une bien meilleure bande passante que nous ?
> 
> Pourtant, en ce qui concerne la HD, je suis surpris, A2 est en 16/9, alors que ces deux chaînes sont toujours en 4/3


Ben oui.
Toutes les chaînes ne sont pas encore en 16/9 (et ce plus de 15 ans après le lancement du format...).
Alors pour la HD, t'as encore le temps.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben oui.
> Toutes les chaînes ne sont pas encore en 16/9 (et ce plus de 15 ans après le lancement du format...).
> Alors pour la HD, t'as encore le temps.



Nan, je voulais dire que j'étais surpris qu'elles passent en HD tout en restant en 4/3 !


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2008)

ce qui veut simplement dire qu'elles ne le sont pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ce qui veut simplement dire qu'elles ne le sont pas



Vi, donc mon illustre homonyme s'est fourré le doigt dans l'il, alors (remarque il avait prévenu, ça n'était qu'une hypothèse) !

Bon, on cherche toujours, alors pourquoi d'aucuns l'ont alors que les Pascal en sont privés :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Décembre 2008)

je viens de regarder j'ai rien dans l'oeil ( même pas une etincelle d'intelligence)

mais ce que tu racontes m'arrive systematiquement sur les flux  en theorie en ""hd""
( c'est free qui dit que c'est en  HD , maintenant le sont ils ou pas c'est une autre histoire)
d'où le parallele


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je viens de regarder j'ai rien dans l'oeil ( même pas une etincelle d'intelligence)
> 
> mais ce que tu racontes m'arrive systematiquement sur les flux  en theorie en ""hd""
> ( c'est free qui dit que c'est en  HD , maintenant le sont ils ou pas c'est une autre histoire)
> d'où le parallele



Free dit que NT1 et RTL9 sont en HD?
Ca me ferait mal...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2008)

aucune idée et ca m'étonnerait que ces 2 chaines le soient

tu sais bien que Free  a de droles de facons de communiquer
parfois annoncant une mesure  apres son arrivée  ( chaines HD)
ou inversement communiquant sur un service qui ne vient pas ( fibre)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2008)

Bon, je vais poser ça ici, parce que dans "don de Mac", ça tomberait un peu à plat !

Je donne une carte WiFi compatible avec toutes versions de freebox V4 (802.11b) (et peut-être v3, mais là je ne sais pas). Par contre, contrairement aux cartes plus récentes (les 802.11g), bien que munie d'une puce Broadcom, elle n'est pas reconnue par un Mac, elle ne peut donc être utilisée que sur une Freebox.

Si quelqu'un est intéressé, qu'il me passe un MP



EDIT : tiens, je croyais avoir posté déjà ça : Pour AB1 et RTL9, j'ai du nouveau : sur mon nibouque sous Tiger, ça marche, il n'y a que sur le PM sous Leo que ça freeze, je comprends de moins en moins, ça le ferait sur toute les chaînes, Ok, mais juste sur ces deux là


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2008)

up





Pascal 77 a dit:


> RTL9 ou AB1, alors que toutes les autres chaînes situées avant dans la liste (celles après, je n'ai pas testé) fonctionnent parfaitement. Sur RTL 9 et AB1, j'ai soit pas d'image, soit un fond uniformément gris, soit une image toutes les 10 ou 15 secondes, selon les moment.



en cherchant google pour aider sur autre chose je tombe  chez freenews sur ca qui peut etre l'explication



> *AB na pas le B.A.-Ba*
> 
> Les chaînes du groupe AB (AB1, RTL9, ainsi quune brouette de chaînes payantes) ont une bien étrange façon de se comporter récemment !
> Pour commencer, leur version "standard" (MPEG 2) est inaccessible depuis plusieurs semaines par le biais du service multiposte. Les utilisateurs handicapés par cette absence peuvent se servir de la version bas débit (MPEG 4) qui fonctionne parfaitement, mais encore faut-il le savoir ! Cela handicape en tout cas beaucoup les développeurs de logiciels multiposte. Etrangement, la version standard en MPEG 2 est bien présente à partir des Freebox v4 ou HD, seul le service multiposte est touché.
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

Disons "un début", ou "une portion" d'explication, car depuis, j'ai constaté que si ça ne fonctionnait plus sur mon PM sous Leopard, ça marchait toujours sur mon iBook sous Tiger   

Néanmoins, ça démontre à l'envi qu'il y a bien un problème sur ces chaînes ! :mouais:


----------



## da capo (22 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Néanmoins, ça démontre à l'envi qu'il y a bien un problème sur ces chaînes ! :mouais:



Sans compter le GROS problème représenté par leur programmation


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Sans compter le GROS problème représenté par leur programmation



En fait, RTL9 m'intéresse surtout en raison des vieux westerns qu'ils programment régulièrement (comme "je suis un aventurier", il y a peu, avec James Stewart) !


----------



## pracolas (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Je viens vers vous pour un petit pb avec l'a fonctionalité "accès à mon mac" de mobileme:

j'ai une FB V5 en mode bridge (routeur et wifi désactivés) branché sur une time capsule en mode "partage d'adresse publique" sur laquelle sont connectés un iMac et un mbp.

Mon pb c'est que dans "preferences système/mobileme/accés à mon mac", le bouton reste jaune avec "...problème de connection à mobileme..."

Je suis bien connecté et tout marche bien avec les autres fonctionnalités de mobileme.

des idées?

merci


----------



## pracolas (28 Décembre 2008)

...
deuxième question:

est-il possible d'intégrer le multiposte dans frontrow?

merci...


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2008)

bonjour

Suite à de forts ralentissements hier ( dus selon la news Aduf à une panne reconnue chez Free)
je me suis re interessé aux moyens d'avoir des infos sur la ligne connexion débit etc

Plus si simple quand on n'a pas de télévision

Avant été 2007
Dans la console en ligne  caracteristiques techniques mises à jour tous les matins

Après été 2007
les caracteristiques à jour  sont données via la télecommande et ecran TV
la console n'a que les infos de l'été 2007

Alors  SANS TV comment avoir ces données?

L'info qui compte vraiment n'étant pas attainable bitrate ( débit max theorique)
 mais Chan data ( debit à instant t)

---------------
Par ailleurs mesure perso de bande passante
 la FAQ  Free recommande de mesurer débits en chargeant leur image.iso et de regarder apres une minute

sauf que  le débit -en cours- dans la fenetre de telechargement liée au navigateur , est comme souvent en yoyo et ne donne que le download

bien sur il y a des dizaines de sites de mesure
dont de très jolis ( speedtest.net ou speed.io)
on sait que c'est pas le meilleur outil
---
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> sauf que  le débit -en cours- dans la fenetre de telechargement liée au navigateur , est comme souvent en yoyo et ne donne que le download



Ben le téléchargement du fichier ISO, il n'est pas si en yoyo que ça si tu as la patience d'attendre plus qu'une minute, vers 5/10 mn, il se stabilise, et ne varie plus guère que de quelques dizaines de Kb/s chez moi (entre 0,5% et 1% de la bande passante mesurée).

Quant au débit en upload, de une, si j'ai déjà vu le DL perturbé alors que l'UL fonctionnait bien, je n'ai jamais vu le contraire, et de deux, n'importe quel client FTP (oui, même le canard en plastique) te permet d'en avoir une mesure assez fiable sur ton espace Free.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour cette info sur le chargement imageiso,
donc en fait vaut mieux attendre un bon moment

Ceci dit si les non télévisés ont une bidouille pour avoir les  caracteristiques de ligne ( qui donnent de bonnes infos) , je reste preneur


----------



## El Nahualito (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonne année à todos ! :love:

J'ai un problème dont la soluce est peut-être déjà dans ce topic mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé... Désolé si c'est redondant !
Je n'ai aucun problème pour copier mes enregistrement sur ma Frebbox HD via *FIREFTP* (Firefox) *sauf ceux qui ont un accent* dans le titre ! C'est normal me diriez-vous mais je n'arrive pas à *changer le nom* de ces :mouais: fichiers pour pouvoir faire le transfert !
Y'aurait t-y pas un bonne âme charitable qui m'aiderait à virer ces accents  bicause mon disque dur Freebox commence à être saturés de documentaires à graver...
_J'ai bien vu une proposition de solution chez "MacBidouille" mais elle ne marche pas chez moi..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2009)

Fais le avec CyberDuck, lui n'a aucun problème avec les fichiers enregistrés sur la Freebox !


----------



## El Nahualito (3 Janvier 2009)

Merci ! 
je telecharge et j'essaye


----------



## El Nahualito (3 Janvier 2009)

ca marche super ! 
Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









En plus, le transfert se fait à vitesse grand V ! Je passe le tip à mon beaufrere qui a le même problème... 
À la prochaine !


----------



## El Nahualito (3 Janvier 2009)

:rateau: ... J'ai ooublié de préciser qu'il faut modifier le codage sinon cela ne marche pas (syntax error), je suis passé en MacRoman, et j'ai pu transférer les fichiers avec caractères accentués...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> les caracteristiques à jour  sont données via la télecommande et ecran TV
> la console n'a que les infos de l'été 2007
> 
> Alors  SANS TV comment avoir ces données?i



Alors, Freego, que j'utilise depuis peu, permet de récupérer ces mesures sur l'ordi.





De plus, il affiche un moniteur de débit, qui indique le débit effectivement utilisé sur un ordi, en temps réel, ce qui m'a permis de constater que les canaux 21 et 22 (RTL9 et AB1), du moins sur le multi-poste, étaient des canaux "bas débit" (200/230 Mo/s contre de 400 à 650 pour les autres chaînes, donc l'explication "mpeg4 only" que tu donnais me semble la bonne !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, Freego,!


chez moi 
ne fait rien d'autre que reprendre mes caracteristiques de ligne telles qu'elles sont  sur la console de compte en ligne
 c'est à dire l'état de ligne  été 200*7*
( donne la derniere mesure  "à l'ancienne")


----------



## LeTraKeuR (11 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir, 
je fais appel aux personnes pouvant me sortir de ma galère.
J' ai un surf en wifi très aléatoire depuis que je suis passé chez Free.
La connexion est stable, je reste toujours connecté mais mes pages s' ouvrent en plusieurs étapes, la barre de chargement se bloque comme si elle cherchait et d' un coup tout s' ouvre.
Il me faut entre 10 et 30 sec pour ouvrir une page.
J' ai déjà fait tous les canaux, changé de routeur, de ssid, de clé, essayer d' autres explorer et rien y fait.
Je me connecte avec parallèle desktop sous xp en wifi et là c' est niquel.
En ethernet, sa marche niquel.
J' ai le même problème sur mes 2 macbook C2Duo mais un pote à moi est venu avec son macbook pro et pour lui, c' est niquel.
Il n' y a pas moyen de bidouiller airport sur ces macbook, d.e le reset ou de le vider car j' ai peut être des reste de mon ancienne connection qui pourrait pertuber
Je croyais à des perturbations de voisinage mais sa marche pour mon pote et pour moi sous xp avec parallele Desktop.
Merci.


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Janvier 2009)

LeTraKeuR a dit:


> Il n' y a pas moyen de bidouiller airport sur ces macbook, d.e le reset ou de le vider car j' ai peut être des reste de mon ancienne connection qui pourrait pertuber
> Je croyais à des perturbations de voisinage mais sa marche pour mon pote et pour moi sous xp avec parallele Desktop.
> Merci.



Si, tu peux, dans les préférences système, supprimer complètement ta connexion Airport et en recréer une autre (signe "-" pour supprimer une connexion sélectionnée et signe "+" pour en recréer une autre). Tu pourras alors refaire une connexion toute neuve qui repartira bien des paramètres par défaut. 

PS Tu peux même en recréer une neuve sans supprimer le précédente. Il suffit de lui donner un nom différent.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Si, tu peux, dans les préférences système, supprimer complètement ta connexion Airport et en recréer une autre (signe "-" pour supprimer une connexion sélectionnée et signe "+" pour en recréer une autre). Tu pourras alors refaire une connexion toute neuve qui repartira bien des paramètres par défaut.
> 
> PS Tu peux même en recréer une neuve sans supprimer le précédente. Il suffit de lui donner un nom différent.



nuance
il y a deux aspects
 créer supprimer des configurations airport comme l'indique hippo
ceci fonctionne si le  fichier est propre

il arrive que le fichier soit corrompu
en ce cas  edit ou nouvelle configuration , bouton + ou -  , actions qui agissent dans le même fichier, ne résoudront pas la question


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2009)

bonjour
France24 ( chaine d'info en continu , mi publique mi privée) débarque dans le bouquet en 3 versions gratuites
francais anglais arabe


n'est pas encore dans la playlist m3u 
ca viendra sans doute

mais est visible via web  là
france24 chez streamplayer

(gaffe;   le site streamplayer c'est souvent crashogène ou freezogène)


----------



## teo (16 Janvier 2009)

Il est temps


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2009)

Pour les multipostes-vlc 

la playlist m3u a été mise à jour
( avec les 3 France24 et quelques autres changements)

-rebooter la bobox et recharger la nouvelle m3u

----
et en annexe
la redevance TV  sera sans surprise  très probablement  étendue à tous les  abonnés FAI avec option TV
 cela concerne ceux sans TV , les autres la payant déjà par défaut

et posera un casse tête bureaucratique  pour ceux sans TV et sans possibilité technique de reception via FAI


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2009)

Je me posais la question hier d'ailleurs: est-ce que je peux revenir en arrière et ne plus recevoir les flux free ? je dois regarder 3 pauvres films ou docu sur Arte par an sur mon Mac, je n'ai pas de télévision [Kill Your TV !!!] et je n'ai aucune envie de payer la redevance pour cela.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je me posais la question hier d'ailleurs: est-ce que je peux revenir en arrière et ne plus recevoir les flux free ? je dois regarder 3 pauvres films ou docu sur Arte par an sur mon Mac, je n'ai pas de télévision [Kill Your TV !!!] et je n'ai aucune envie de payer la redevance pour cela.



C'est mort, la théorie suffit, même si en pratique tu ne peux pas recevoir les flux (trop loin du DSLAM par exemple), il suffit que tu sois abonné à un FAI proposant la TV pour que tu sois soumis à la taxe !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2009)

ce dernier point ( impossibilité technique) n'a pas encore été totalement  réglé
Mais il est peu probable que la commission mixte  paritaire passera beaucoup de temps là dessus

Il ne faut pas oublier 2 ou 3 choses
- le but c'est de récolter de l'argent en plus

- la tres vaste majorité des foyers a un téléviseur, et  paye déjà la redevance
(que la télé soit utilisée ou pas)

-les abonnés FAI avec option flux TV , sans téleviseur  et dans l'impossibilité de reception sont ultra minoritaires 
et on peut parier que ce seront les victimes colaterales de cet "aménagement de la redevance"
( qui sera  semble -t-il pompeusement rebaptisée " contribution")


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2009)

ça me fait grave chmeur d'être un dégat collatéral et surtout de payer pour de la m***e que je ne regarde pas  Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle uvrer pour le bien commun

Je n'aurai qu'un mot: faites moi plaisir et essayer d'arrêter vous n'imaginez pas comme on respire mieux, le cerveau est mieux oxygéné, les neurones rajeunissent, la peau se rafermit et ça va mieux au teint  Et vous gagnerez de la place dans le salon en baissant votre consommation d'électricité


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je n'aurai qu'un mot: faites moi plaisir et essayer d'arrêter&#8230; vous n'imaginez pas comme on respire mieux, le cerveau est mieux oxygéné, les neurones rajeunissent, la peau se rafermit et ça va mieux au teint  Et vous gagnerez de la place dans le salon en baissant votre consommation d'électricité



Tu en parle à ton aise, toi, le célibataire sans enfants, tu vas au cinéma quand tu veux, mais moi, les DVD, je préfère les regarder sur le 26 pouces de la TV que sur le 17 pouces de mon ordi :hein:

Pis les vieux westerns qui repassent sur RTL9, hein, je fais comment pour les regarder ? 

Et les gosses, tu y penses aux gosses, y vont nous bouffer toute la bande passante à mater des mangas en streaming, si on les empêche de s'abrutir avec Naruto ou les Pokemons :rateau:

Et je te parle pas de la plaistécheun ! avec quoi, je joue à Gran Turismo 4, moi, après ? :casse:


----------



## demougin (17 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu en parle à ton aise, toi, le célibataire sans enfants, tu vas au cinéma quand tu veux, mais moi, les DVD, je préfère les regarder sur le 26 pouces de la TV que sur le 17 pouces de mon ordi :hein:
> 
> Pis les vieux westerns qui repassent sur RTL9, hein, je fais comment pour les regarder ?
> 
> ...



excellent, j'approuve


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2009)

Mon frère a deux gosses et pas de télé non plus! mais bon, c'est pas vraiment le sujet, on retourne à une activité normale


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2009)

j'espere que les FAI penseront à ajouter un petit avertissement sur leur offre d'abonnement avec TV
car de fait ceux qui ne payaient pas la redevance auront alors un cout d'abonnement mensuel non plus de X /mois
mais
 X + environ 17&#8364;/mois

j'ai comme l'impression que les FAI vont pas en parler...


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> j
> j'ai comme l'impression que les FAI vont pas en parler...



j'ai comme l'impression qu'on n'a pas fini d'en entendre parler


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2009)

en entendre parler , sûrement

un petit alinéa sur les pubs FAI là c'est moins sûr
( car ca pourrait inquieter à tort ceux pas concernés qui sont la majorité)


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2009)

bonjour

petite clarification de Free concernant les caracteristiques de ligne

 ca y est free a reconnu officiellement que les infos tech  page " caracteristiques de ligne" dans votre compte lues  via internet  ne sont jamais à jour
(on le savait mais c'est enfin admis)


A jour uniquement via votre *téleviseur

* phrase ajoutée depuis peu dans la console
 "Les informations de synchronisation de votre ligne sont désormais disponible uniquement depuis votre Télévision."
 

c'est étrange mais c'est comme ca
( et c'est très  dommage)
il y a certainement une cause technique pour l'expliquer

source1


edit
explication plus complete et  mince espoir de retour dans la console


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2009)

Donc de fait, sans télé (non, je relance pas ), en tant qu'extrême minorité, l'accès au service est moins complet que les autres utilisateurs et en plus, on paie indirectement pour cet état de fait


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2009)

teo a dit:


> Donc de fait, sans télé (non, je relance pas ), en tant qu'extrême minorité, l'accès au service est moins complet que les autres utilisateurs et en plus, on paie indirectement pour cet état de fait


et ca fait depis eté 2007 que tu es victime de cette injustice
(en parler à Courbet)


-- 
ceci dit tes caracteristiques tu t'en fous
- t'as pas de télé 
(moins de besoin de gros débit)

- tu seras en très haut débit- fibre optique  bientôt , dans quelques mois , cette décennie


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2009)

J'imagine que tu parles pas du peintre  mais je prendrais même pas la peine de le googler, ça sent comme un parfum de Pernod (et pas le pastis)&#8230;
cqfd: Kill your TV

Pour le THD, compte sur le siècle, vu la rapidité avec laquelle ces dinosaures de FAi se magnent le fion pour arranger le client&#8230; ah ils vont plus vite pour t'envoyer la facture mensuelle


----------



## jipiwb (21 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Free.


bonjour,
J'ai un ibook g4 osx 10.4 que j'ai connecté sur mon réseau avec 2 pc.
J'ai une freebox hd.
J'ai configuré les 2 pc pour utiliser le serveur d'impression mais je ne parviens pas à faire la manip sur l'ibook, comment faire ? j'ai ajouté une imprimante avec :
protocole impression IPP
un nom d'hote
imprimer via Generic proscript

mais je n'ai pas d'impression, pouvez vous m'aider à configurer correctement l'imprimante ?

Merci par avance

jipi


----------



## Zyrol (21 Janvier 2009)

Essayes de te calquer sur ce post : 

Freebox serveur d'impression


----------



## jipiwb (21 Janvier 2009)

Re,
J'ai essayé de mettre en HP jetdirect, impression via generic postcript comme sur ton post.
Résultat : il y a du mieux puisque l'imprimante répond, mais elle imprime quelques lignes :
%!-PS-Adobe-......... et boucle en éjectant du papier.

Précision : j'ai une imprimante HP Photosmart 2610 tout en un connectée sur le port USB de la Freebox hd. J'ai 2pc (1 tower sous xp et 1 portable sous vista) qui impriment correctement par le serveur d'impression.

As tu une idée ?

jipi


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Janvier 2009)

Et l'imprimante est postscript ?


----------



## jipiwb (21 Janvier 2009)

RE a nouveau,

M'inspirant de ton post j'ai simplement modifié le "imprimer via" en sélectionnant une imprimante HP photosmart qui figurait dans la liste, et cela semble fonctionner correctement (à vérifier par des essais complémentaires : tableur, photos ...)

donc résolu

jipi


----------



## Zyrol (21 Janvier 2009)

jipiwb a dit:


> RE a nouveau,
> 
> M'inspirant de ton post j'ai simplement modifié le "imprimer via" en sélectionnant une imprimante HP photosmart qui figurait dans la liste, et cela semble fonctionner correctement (à vérifier par des essais complémentaires : tableur, photos ...)
> 
> ...



En fait il fallait bien lire mon post !!!

tu verras qu'il y a marqué  : 



> Il faut ensuite choisir *imprimer via : le pilote de l'imprimante*



Donc il faut choisir le pilote de TON imprimante dans la liste, et là pas de problème !


----------



## jipiwb (22 Janvier 2009)

Oui Zyrol j'avais bien lu, mais ne trouvant pas le pilote dans la liste des imprimantes j'ai cherché celui qui pouvait s'en rapprocher le plus!

Mais suite à des essais d'impression de photos la qualité n'est pas bonne car ce n'est pas le bon pilote.

Peux  tu me dire si il y a moyen de rajouter le bon pilote (ici HP photosmart 2600 series) et comment le faire, là je sèche!


----------



## Zyrol (23 Janvier 2009)

jipiwb a dit:


> Oui Zyrol j'avais bien lu, mais ne trouvant pas le pilote dans la liste des imprimantes j'ai cherché celui qui pouvait s'en rapprocher le plus!
> 
> Mais suite à des essais d'impression de photos la qualité n'est pas bonne car ce n'est pas le bon pilote.
> 
> Peux  tu me dire si il y a moyen de rajouter le bon pilote (ici HP photosmart 2600 series) et comment le faire, là je sèche!



Tu télécharges depuis le site Hp le pilotes pour ton imprimante

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=219&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=fr&lang=en&product=421130

tu installes, puis tu recommences l'opération, l'imprimante apparaîtra dans la liste


----------



## Ju(¥]en (23 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous !!
Mon problème est le suivant : j'ai acheté il y a 3 semaines un mac mini, que j'ai installé, sur un réseau freebox à la maison par wifii (comptant déjà 4 ordis donct un prowerbook G4 qui fonctionnent nikel). tout a bien fonctionné jusqu'à il y a qques jours. Depuis j'ai 80% de chances  que n'importe quelle connection web foire ou reste en suspens (seulement la moitié des emails dans Mail de relevés, firefox ou safari qui mettent jusqu'à 15 min pour afficher une page youtube ou myspace bateau, des téléchargements intterompus..) alors que les autres ordis fonctionnent parfaitement. Quand je fais un test dans ces périodes de crises sur mire.adsl... il me sort du 16Ko/s au lieu du 350 habituel ici. Je suis chez free, adsl dégroupé, on utilise seulement le net, pas de free box tv, et rarement le téléphone pour éviter de bouffer le débit général moyennement élevé habitant en péréphérie d'une grande ville..

J'ai fouinné depuis 2h, trouvé des rapports de changements de DNS, mais mes tentatives n'ont rien changées.
Avez vous une solution ou quelque cose qui fonctionne ?? vu que je travaille sur le web, marketing et promo, à la maison, je suis très handicapé quand pendant toute une soirée je n'ai pas réellement acces au net..


----------



## dem1980 (23 Janvier 2009)

Je constate depuis quelques temps un truc étrange avec mes mails Free (je ne suis plus client Free mais Orange).
Je consulte mes mails avec le logiciel d'Apple (Mail). Régulièrement le logiciel me demande de ressaisir mon mot de passe Free pour récupérer les mails. Je coche pourtant bien la case "mémoriser mon mot de passe" mais il semble l'oublier après quelques jours.
Je suis bien administrateur, seul utilisateur et j'ai réparé les autorisations plusieurs fois au cas où. Cela est normal ou peut-on le corriger ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2009)

très banal et multi traité dans des dizaines de sujets Mail ( free ou pas)

 alors ce sera du rapido de chez rapido

- temps de requete "releve" réglé   trop serré ( eviter les demandes "toutes les minutes")
- serveurs free molassons 
-souci de trousseau ( rare)

la plupart du temps ca passe tout seul ( affaire d'heures)

ou fermer-rouvrir Mail


----------



## MarcMame (23 Janvier 2009)

Ca m'arrive également de temps à autres.
La relève du courrier (2 boites) ne s'effectue que toutes les 15mn.
Il peut me foutre la paix durant des mois et un beau jour, me demander continuellement les mots de passe 4 ou 5 fois d'affilé jusqu'à ce que ça passe.

Fermer et ré-ouvrir Mail n'a jamais solutionné ce problème chez moi.

Vu que les 2 boites sont affectées simultanément le plus souvent, c'est plus certainement un problème ponctuel sur les serveurs mail de Free.


----------



## shenrone (25 Janvier 2009)

Alors voilà j'ai du mal à installer mon imprimante HP (connecté à ma freebox) sur mon Imac.
je ne sais pas vraiment comment procéder (je n'ai pas rencontré de problèmes avec windows) et donc je sèche.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Zyrol (25 Janvier 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Alors voilà j'ai du mal à installer mon imprimante HP (connecté à ma freebox) sur mon Imac.
> je ne sais pas vraiment comment procéder (je n'ai pas rencontré de problèmes avec windows) et donc je sèche.
> 
> Merci de votre aide



remonte de quelques post....


----------



## shenrone (25 Janvier 2009)

Bon si ça peu en aider certain, sachez que pour installer mon imprimante via la freebox, j'ai 
juste installer les pilotes fournit avec puis j'ai procédé comme expliqué plus haut ...

Résultat tout fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## SITRALE (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je vien de déboaller une freebox flambant neuve.

Je lance VLC, et comme je le faisait auparavant je rentre l'adresse " http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u " pour lance la TV.

Rien ne se passe. Ya t'il une fonctionalité a activée avant de pouvoir lancer la TV ? 

Objectif : Lire via VLC le flux video de la TV fourni par Free.

Merci d'avance.

S.


----------



## discolan (26 Janvier 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je vien de déboaller une freebox flambant neuve.
> 
> ...


Tu lances VLC, puis menu Fichier, Découvertes de services, Chaines Freebox tv (free.fr)
Dans VLC, tu auras une liste Freebox TV et il suffit de choisir la chaine qui t'intéresse tout simplement 

Il faudra peu être accepter les connexions entrantes si Leopard te le demande.


----------



## SITRALE (30 Janvier 2009)

Bon alor je vous jure que j'ai cherché hein. Mais j'ai pas encore trouvé quelque chose qui explique clairement et simplement la procédure complète pour affilier une IP Fixe à son Mac, lui même relié à un FreeBox en Ethernet. ^^

Donc MacPro en Ethernet sur FreeBoxx. Adresse IP auto via DHCP : 82.225.XX.XX
L'autre jour en auto aussi il m'avait proposé une adresse type 192.168.X.XX pour le coup je m'étais mis genre 192.168.0.10 en manuel et ca roulait, con j'ai fait toute mes redirection de ports mais après mise à jour freebox, et bien le type d'adresse que donne la box change complet apparament, et puis baaaah, mon IP en 192 je peu me la carrer ou je pense.

Comment nom de bleu je dois faire?

Objectif : IP Fixe MacPro + Freebox

Merci d'avance.

S.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2009)

2 cas
degroupé : c'est automatique

non degroupé
il faut la demander à Free
via la console

( comme indiqué dans l'aide Free , et oui , il y a une aide free...)
http://www.free.fr/assistance/247-freebox-adresse-ip-et-reverse-dns-ip-fixe.html


----------



## discolan (30 Janvier 2009)

@ SITRALE :
Tu n'as que ton Macpro sur ta freebox ? Pas d'autres Mac ? 

Preferences Système -> Rubrique Internet et réseau -> Réseau -> Colonne de gauche, tu cliques sur ton Ethernet -> A droite, pour Configurer, tu sélectionnes : Manuellement
Puis :
Adresse IP : Ton IP free (en 82.225.XX.XX)
Masque de sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur (Passerelle (gateway)) : 88.225.YY.YY
Serveur DNS : 212.27.40.240, 212.27.40.241
Domaines de recherche : rien

Pour trouver ton IP et ta passerelle, tu peux les trouver sur tes papiers de free ou sur le site abonné de free (la console de gestion) : http://subscribe.free.fr/login/
Après avoir renseigné tes identifiant et mot de passe, tu vas dans Mon abonnement -> dans la colonne de droite, Caractéristiques de ma ligne.
Votre adresse IP/masque	88.225.XX.XX
Passerelle (gateway)	88.1225.YY.YY


Tu parles de redirection de ports, as tu mis ta freebox en mode routeur ou non ?
Parce que si la freebox n'est pas en mode routeur, il n'y a pas de raison que tu fasses de la redirection.
Si la freebox est en mode routeur. Dans ce cas, il faut effectivement rediriger des ports de la freebox vers ton Macpro.
Si freebox en mode routeur, tu dois mettre ton IP en IP locale, soit :
Adresse IP : 192.168.X.Y
Masque de sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur (Passerelle (gateway)) : 192.168.X.254
Serveur DNS : 212.27.40.240, 212.27.40.241
Domaines de recherche : rien
Les nombres X et Y sont compris entre 0 et 255 et il faut les déterminer dans la console de gestion -> Rubrique Internet -> Configurer mon routeur Freebox (En savoir plus) ->Vous souhaitez activer ce service: Activer
IP freebox	 192.168. X . 254 
DHCP activé	Activer 
Début DHCP	192.168. X . 0
Fin DHCP	192.168. X .  5
Si par exemple, tu as 5 Macs, leur IP seront 192.168.X.1, 192.168.X.2, ...

Tu pourra aussi configurer tes Redirections de ports (vers l'IP de ton Macpro):	
Port	Protocole	Destination	Port


----------



## discolan (30 Janvier 2009)

Tiens au passage, quelqu'un a essayé la fonction "Désactiver les diodes" ?
Parce que moi, j'ai bien coché cette option et j'ai toujours les diodes qui s'affichent voire qui clignotent !


----------



## Zyrol (30 Janvier 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Tiens au passage, quelqu'un a essayé la fonction "Désactiver les diodes" ?
> Parce que moi, j'ai bien coché cette option et j'ai toujours les diodes qui s'affichent voire qui clignotent !



tu as redemarré ta freebox ?


----------



## shenrone (30 Janvier 2009)

Voilà j'ai depuis déjà pas mal de temps un problème avec mon Imac suite à une mise à jour de l'année dernière (mai je crois).

Mon Imac en Wifi fonctionne un moment et finit par perdre le réseau, puis le retrouver et le reperdre...

C'est vraiment très pénible et pour cette raison j'avais à l'époque un peu contourné le problème en rapprochant mon Imac de la Freebox.
Seulement pour des soucis logistique () j'ai du à nouveau le déplacer et ainsi réactiver airport (dans l'espoir que les nombreuses mises à jour faites depuis aient corrigé le problème).
Aujourd'hui mon Imac recommence à perdre le réseau et donc je ne sais plus quoi faire et je me tourne donc vers vous.

Je sais qu'à l'époque d'autre avaient rencontré ce soucis, mais par manque de temps je n'ai pas suivi le fil des discutions ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Zyrol (30 Janvier 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Voilà j'ai depuis déjà pas mal de temps un problème avec mon Imac suite à une mise à jour de l'année dernière (mai je crois).
> 
> Mon Imac en Wifi fonctionne un moment et finit par perdre le réseau, puis le retrouver et le reperdre...
> 
> ...



Si tu as des voisins qui utilsent aussi du wifi et qu'en plus vous emettez tous sur le meme canal, des pertubations peuvent apparaitre.

Essaye de changer de canal d'emission à partir de l'interface de gestion free. tu peux scanner les cannaux utilsés grace au widget Airport Radar


----------



## shenrone (31 Janvier 2009)

Est ce que ça peut vraiment être du au canal sachant que tout mes autres appareils Wifi de la maison n'ont pas de soucis de ce genre?

Par contre il existe bien d'autre réseaux voisins....


----------



## Zyrol (31 Janvier 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Est ce que ça peut vraiment être du au canal sachant que tout mes autres appareils Wifi de la maison n'ont pas de soucis de ce genre?
> 
> Par contre il existe bien d'autre réseaux voisins....



Au vu de tes symptômes ça y ressemble. ça ne te coûte rien d'essayer.

De plus peut être que les autres appareils ne se situe pas dans la zone d'interférence.


----------



## SITRALE (1 Février 2009)

discolan a dit:


> @ SITRALE :
> Tu n'as que ton Macpro sur ta freebox ? Pas d'autres Mac ?
> 
> Tu parles de redirection de ports, as tu mis ta freebox en mode routeur ou non ?



Il ya a mon MacPro en Ethernet, et un PC portable en Wifi.
C'"est marrant d'ailleur quant je me connecte en Wifi sur la box il me donne une adresse differente, alor qu'en effet depuis hier tout est redevenu normal et il me donne une IP fixe en ethernet.

Oui j'ai mis la box en mode routeur, ducoup j'ai redirigé certains ports.

Merci pour ces bons conseils.

S.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> Il ya a mon MacPro en Ethernet, et un PC portable en Wifi.
> C'"est marrant d'ailleur quant je me connecte en Wifi sur la box il me donne une adresse differente, alor qu'en effet depuis hier tout est redevenu normal et il me donne une IP fixe en ethernet.
> 
> Oui j'ai mis la box en mode routeur, ducoup j'ai redirigé certains ports.
> ...



Avec une fribokse en mode routeur, le mieux, pour avoir des IP fixes, c'est d'établir des baux DHCP permanents, comme ça, la boboxe définit l'adresse IP qu'elle attribue en fonction de l'adresse Mac (celle de l'ethernet intégrée pour le Mac Pro, et celle de la carte WiFi pour le portable) !


----------



## discolan (1 Février 2009)

Zyrol a dit:


> tu as redemarré ta freebox ?


Bien sûr, et pas qu'une fois.


----------



## shenrone (2 Février 2009)

Bon ben je reviens sur mon soucis de Wifi avec mon Imac, je suis passé de "canal automatique" à canal 3 et rien ne s'arrange...


----------



## MarcMame (3 Février 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Bon ben je reviens sur mon soucis de Wifi avec mon Imac, je suis passé de "canal automatique" à canal 3 et rien ne s'arrange...


Quand tu dis qu'il _perd le réseau_, tu peux préciser ?
Est ce qu'il tente de se connecter à un autre réseau ou pas ? Quelle est la puissance affichée de réception du signal ?
Qu'est ce qu'il indique dans le menu WiFi (dans la barre de menu)


----------



## shenrone (3 Février 2009)

Etrangement la barre du signal reste pleine, mais je ne peu plus accéder à aucun site (je tombe systématiquement sur le message d'erreur de safari).

Par contre il me semble qu'il cherche constamment des nouveaux réseaux, puisque lorsque ça se produit je clic sur l'indicateur Wifi et je vois la recherche en action qui débouche par l'affichage du réseau de mes voisins:hein:


----------



## SITRALE (3 Mars 2009)

hum...probleme avec quelques chaine du bouquet via VLC, je ne peu pas lire Natinal Geographic, MCM Top,pop, MTV 2, MTV Dance, MTV Hits, VH1 VH1 Classic, M6 Hits, rock et black, trace TV, télémelody, mezzo, cmusic,bbc wolrd news, paris premiere, TEVA, fox life, action, ciné polar, ciné FX, TCM, ciné first, mangas, motors tv etc etc etc etc...

Bref vous l'aurez compris, j'ai un problem. Un petit triangle jaune d'alerte apparait à gauche du nopm de la chaine dans e chutier VLC. Je captai ces chaines auparavant, à quoi cela pourrait-il etre du ? 

Autre problem : via le décodeur HD sur la TV, TF1, France 2 ainsi que certaine autres chaine sautent à l'image. Reglage du ping ? 

A noter : je n'ai pas ré éssayé sur la tv après avoir constaté le probleme sur VLC, je ne sais pas si cela fonctione via le décodeur : un de mes Freeplug a grillé 

Merci pour vos avis.

A.


----------



## da capo (3 Mars 2009)

Pour ce qui est des chaines que tu cites, c'est normal de ne pas les capter : elles sont payantes.
Peut-être es-tu nouvel abonné ? Dans ce cas, tu as pu en profiter durant quelques semaines gratuitement, mais maintenant, c'est fini.

Si l'image "saute" c'est souvent un pb de débit. Comme les chaines sont souvent proposées avec différents niveaux de qualité (menu info / video) tu peux essayer les différents choix. 
Mais tu peux aussi essayer de redémarrer le boitier, ça peut suffire des fois.


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Etrangement la barre du signal reste pleine, mais je ne peu plus accéder à aucun site (je tombe systématiquement sur le message d'erreur de safari).
> 
> Par contre il me semble qu'il cherche constamment des nouveaux réseaux, puisque lorsque ça se produit je clic sur l'indicateur Wifi et je vois la recherche en action qui débouche par l'affichage du réseau de mes voisins:hein:



J'avais ce genre de comportement quand mon réseau était masqué.
Je l'ai donc démasqué ce salaud (j'ai l'impression que c'était un dénommé don Diego d'ailleurs :style: ) et ça a bien fonctionné un moment.
Mais de temps en temps le problème se manifeste de manière aléatoire. Je le règle en me rendant sur l'interface de Free, là je dé-masque de nouveau cette crevure, j'envoie et je re-boote la boboxe.
Généralement ça règle le problème.


----------



## SITRALE (3 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des chaines que tu cites, c'est normal de ne pas les capter : elles sont payantes.
> Peut-être es-tu nouvel abonné ? Dans ce cas, tu as pu en profiter durant quelques semaines gratuitement, mais maintenant, c'est fini.



Ok tout s'explique alor.




da capo a dit:


> Si l'image "saute" c'est souvent un pb de débit. Comme les chaines sont souvent proposées avec différents niveaux de qualité (menu info / video) tu peux essayer les différents choix.
> Mais tu peux aussi essayer de redémarrer le boitier, ça peut suffire des fois.



Un probleme de débit ? oO Mais j'ai plus de 15 méga en IP ! ! 

Même problem après redémarrage ..

S.

S.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> Un probleme de débit ? oO Mais j'ai plus de 15 méga en IP ! !



Alors sans doute as tu un réglage du ping un poil optimiste. Regarde tes taux d'erreurs, s'il y en a beaucoup, ne cherche pas plus loin, et réduis un peu la voilure en prenant le réglage inférieur !


----------



## kaos (4 Mars 2009)

J'ai trouvé ce site qui détail les réglages d'un routeur Linksys WRT54G  et aussi de l'utilisation de celui ci avec une freebox pour les services TV 

http://www.rince.fr/Routeur-Wifi-Linksys-WRT54G,14

J'ai passé des heures à tenter d'avoir la télé sur vlc  , j'aurais voulu voir la réunion chez free lors du lancement de ces services , des gros geek en blouse persuadant les commerciaux et autres costard de la communication , que les foyers français allaient ouvrir les port 8080 au cas ou le DMZ du BX6000 n'aurait pas été compilé avec le nouveau firmware // sans oublier les parametres de firawall *etc* etc etc  etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc etc  :sleep:

allé les équipes de free , on y crois


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

kaos a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ce site qui détail les réglages d'un routeur Linksys WRT54G  et aussi de l'utilisation de celui ci avec une freebox pour les services TV
> 
> http://www.rince.fr/Routeur-Wifi-Linksys-WRT54G,14
> 
> ...



C'était pourtant simple, tu faisais comme moi, tu balançais le routeur, tu utilisais juste la Freebox, et tu avais direct la TV sur les 3 ordinateurs de la maison (bon, chez moi, un à la fois, hein, because près de 2700 m du DSLAM :sick.

Mais évidemment, si tu tiens à trouver une manière simple de mettre en place une solution compliquée, alors


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2009)

Je m'en doutais fortement, mon Syndic m'a confirmé qu'il faudra prendre patience encore un bon moment avant de passer à la fibre optique. Sur le parc d'immeubles qu'il gère dans l'est parisien, un seul immeuble est effectivement raccordé, je n'ai malheureusement pas noté le nom de la rue.
Il semblerait que les immeubles où les travaux ont été déjà fait suite aux accords avec les copropriétaires ne l'ont été que pour s'assurer que l'immeuble ait été cablé par eux et pas par d'autres FAI. D'après le Syndic, il ne manquerait pas uniquement la connexion entre la prise dans le couloir et l'appartement, mais aussi la connexion entre la cave de l'immeuble et le tuyau dans les égouts qui va au NRO (Noeud de Raccordement Optique), et il rajoute, _et si ce cable est déjà en place_ .

D'après lui, les freenautes seraient pourtant les mieux lotis _a priori_ pour la mutualisation et l'interopérabilité: il semblerait que les nouvelles conditions générales qu'Orange lui a fait parvenir récemment, la mutualisation y est à peine mentionnée, _sous réserve de possibilités commerciales_ et non d'obligations légales comme on pourrait l'espérer et comme Free s'y est engagé dans les documents signés pour accord avec la Copropriété (et rappelé sur la page Fibre du FAI).
Les FAI ne règlent toujours rien entre leur standard (voir lien plusbas) et on est coincé au même point qu'il y a deux ans. A noter uniquement que si le starter semble prendre son temps pour lancer la course, Free semble avoir régulièrement un temps d'avance sur Orange pour tout ce qui concerne la fibre chez le Syndic (offres et informations). N'hésitez pas à poser des questions si vous êtes propriétaires&#8230;
Le numéro du prestataire qui a installé la fibre dans l'immeuble ne répond jamais. Ils ont du enfermer le téléphone dans un placard dans leur cave.
Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus, un bon résumé sur la fibre, les différentes techniques utilisées suivant les FAI chez Generation-nt


----------



## kaos (4 Mars 2009)

Pascal77 //   ah mais je peux pas me séparer de mon routeur : bah c'est rien j'étais un peu en colére hier .
Mon routeur offre certains services qui ne sont pas présents sur la freebox et j'avais oublié que j'ai mis ma télé à la poubelle dans les années 90 , c'est bien comme ça finalement.


----------



## teo (4 Mars 2009)

Je me pose depuis depuis quelques temps des questions sur la téléphonie Free:

- je reçois de temps en temps des appels d'amis alors que sur le combiné s'affiche mon propre numéro de téléphone :afraid:
- la messagerie vocale semble avoir pris un gros coup dans la gueule: chaque mot est séparé par un blanc d'au minimum une seconde, ce qui est très long quand on a un ou plusieurs messages du type _Vous * * Avez * * Un * * Nouveau * * Message * * Du * * 0 * * 1 * * x * * x * * x * * x * * x * * x * * Le * * 4 * * février * * à * * 16 * * heure * * 36_.

Vous avez eu ce genre de problème ?


----------



## meskh (4 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> Vous avez eu ce genre de problème ?



J'ai eu ça, et une bonne grosse initialisation-mise à jour a solutionné le bug, n'appelle pas la HotLine .....


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2009)

teo a dit:


> - la messagerie vocale semble avoir pris un gros coup dans la gueule: chaque mot est séparé par un blanc d'au minimum une seconde, ce qui est très long quand on a un ou plusieurs messages du type _Vous * * Avez * * Un * * Nouveau * * Message * * Du * * 0 * * 1 * * x * * x * * x * * x * * x * * x * * Le * * 4 * * février * * à * * 16 * * heure * * 36_.





meskh a dit:


> J'ai eu ça, et une bonne grosse initialisation-mise à jour a solutionné le bug, n'appelle pas la HotLine .....



et aussi ca 
qui est une serie de reboot ET rebranchements en cascades ( facon hardreboot) des prises
voir post 2 là
http://www.lefreenaute.net/index.php?topic=4296.0


----------



## teo (5 Mars 2009)

Merci pour les infos et les liens, je viens de le faire, on va voir si cela refonctionne correctement 
_NB: j'aurai peut-être pu y penser tout seul  mais ça me semble tellement pas lié, la voix de la dame et ma freebox _


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2009)

autre explication
c'est JC van "Dame" enregistré en fin de soirée ( d'où les silences, le temps que les neurones s'activent))


----------



## discolan (18 Mars 2009)

J'ai une imprimante Epson DX7400 qui fait office d'imprimante, scanner et photocopieuse.
Je l'ai mise en serveur d'impression sur la freebox V5 en suivant les explications données dans *ce topic* (en installant Gutenprint pour que l'imprimante soit bien dans la liste).

Quelqu'un connaît il un moyen pour pouvoir utiliser la fonction scanner, mais par le réseau ? 
Normalement pour scanner, il faut rebrancher l'Epson en usb directement sur le mac sinon c'est introuvable.


----------



## da capo (23 Mars 2009)

Avis de grosse panne sur le pop de free : il est injoignable depuis hier soir. Et imp ne répond plus non plus.
Résultat : plus de mail.

Pour accéder à vos mails : http://zimbra.free.fr


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2009)

+1, sauf que chez moi : 



> Ce compte n'utilise pas le nouveau webmail Free



D'ailleurs, j'en ignorais l'existence jusqu'à ce matin &#8230; Koitèce que ce zimbra


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> +1, sauf que chez moi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil... :hein:


----------



## yret (23 Mars 2009)

un nouveau webmail de plus grosse capacité (mais ne peuvent y migrer que les abonnés actuels de Free, pas ceux ayant conservé leur(s) adresse(s) courriel) 

+1 pour les problèmes


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2009)

yret a dit:


> un nouveau webmail de plus grosse capacité (mais ne peuvent y migrer que les abonnés actuels de Free, pas ceux ayant conservé leur(s) adresse(s) courriel)



Ben, je suis un abonné actuel, oukélé la page qui explique comment migrer ? J'ai rien dans ma console ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2009)

Dans "internet">compte qui t'intéresse>mot de passe>_Migrez vers le nouveau webmail de Free Beta tests_...
Je suppose que c'est ça...


----------



## da capo (23 Mars 2009)

C'est bien ça.

Vu la durée de la panne, on peut imaginer que la basculer imp -> zimbra va s'accélérer.

Enfin, imaginer quoi, parce qu'avec free...


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2009)

Bon...
Ça va prendre combien de temps, cette "migration"... :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2009)

le temps de créer un compte ailleurs?


mode serieux 
le webmail free a longtemps été le point faible de Free
Peut etre que la "bascule" améliorera ceci


Ce qui n'empêche nullement de faire preuve de bon sens et d'avoir  plusieurs adresses ailleurs


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2009)

J'ai déjà des comptes ailleurs...
Suis pas un perdreau de l'année...
Le problème étant de récupérer les mails que je "sais" être "là"...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2009)

ben vi comme pour toutes pannes de ce genre
Quand ca sera rétabli certains auront une masse de courrier en retard à gerer

perso ca fait longtemps que l'email free n'est plus une adresse principale
( trop d'aléas)


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2009)

C'est reviendu...


----------



## ambrine (23 Mars 2009)

pas partout, en tout cas pas chez moi 

@edit: enfin .... mais j'ai dû retaper le mot de passe


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2009)

En rade chez moi. Dispo avec Zimbra (par contre si je demande à faire les "mises à jour" à la connexion, cela me renvoit "Une erreur s'est produite...").

Par contre, j'ai de plus en plus de pb de téléphonie: les gens m'appellent, je n'entend pas de sonneries et eux atterissent direct sur la boite vocale. Je vais demander une vérification de ma ligne.


----------



## mickeyclub (24 Mars 2009)

Problème simple. Une freebox à un endroit de l'appart, une airport express pour la musique à un autre. Si je demande à l'airport de rejoindre le réseau émis par la freebox, l'ordi se connecte sans soucis à ce réseau "enrichi".

Mais problème : plus possible de surfer sur internet. Au bout de quelque temps, un message du style "DHCP / plage d'adresse IP occupée j'sais pas quoi" apparaît. Que faire ? Modifier le réglage sur la freebox ?

Merci par avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

mickeyclub a dit:


> Problème simple. Une freebox à un endroit de l'appart, une airport express pour la musique à un autre. Si je demande à l'airport de rejoindre le réseau émis par la freebox, l'ordi se connecte sans soucis à ce réseau "enrichi".
> 
> Mais problème : plus possible de surfer sur internet. Au bout de quelque temps, un message du style "DHCP / plage d'adresse IP occupée j'sais pas quoi" apparaît. Que faire ? Modifier le réglage sur la freebox ?
> 
> Merci par avance !



Ben déjà, faudrait que tu communique un peu sur les réglages actuels de la Freebox et de la borne, ainsi que sur la liste des autres matos connectés à l'une ou l'autre pour qu'on puisse se faire une idée !

Elle est en mode "routeur", la Freebox ?


----------



## da capo (24 Mars 2009)

Question d'actualité : le nouveau firmware de la freebox permet d'activer UPnP.

J'ai vu des références à ce protocole d'ouverture dynamique des ports dans des logiciels pear to pear.

Mais au delà de cette utilisation quelles autres applications pourraient en bénéficier ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Question d'actualité : le nouveau firmware de la freebox permet d'activer UPnP.
> 
> J'ai vu des références à ce protocole d'ouverture dynamique des ports dans des logiciels pear to pear.
> 
> Mais au delà de cette utilisation quelles autres applications pourraient en bénéficier ?



D'après ce que j'en ai lu, la prise de contrôle à distance d'un Mac sous Leopard par un autre Mac sous Leo aussi !


----------



## miaou (24 Mars 2009)

oui j'ai vu ça aussi. mais UPnP c'est quoi exactement ? 
Là j'ai WIFI et Routeur Actives sur ma Freebox et tout marche bien . cette fonction m'apporterai quoi de plus ?
Back to My Mac.... c'est quoi? a accéder a mes mac à distance ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2009)

miaou a dit:


> oui j'ai vu ça aussi. mais UPnP c'est quoi exactement ?
> Là j'ai WIFI et Routeur Actives sur ma Freebox et tout marche bien . cette fonction m'apporterai quoi de plus ?
> Back to My Mac.... c'est quoi?



Ben, entre autres, la possibilité de faire avec tes Mac ce que les utilisateurs de PC font : pouvoir, lorsque tu es à l'extérieur avec ton MacBook, récupérer à distance sur ton iMac, les documents que tu as oublié en partant (ou dont tu n'avais pas prévu avoir besoin).

Cela dit, ça, je l'ai déjà fait en AFP il y a deux ans, depuis le stand du pommier de l'Apple Expo, où j'ai récupéré avec mon WallStreet sous Panther un document resté chez moi sur mon PM G4 !

Par contre, ça permet aussi une "prise de contrôle", à priori, donc afficher sur l'écran du portable ce qui se passe sur l'iMac, et pouvoir agir dessus depuis le clavier et le trackpad du MacBook (ça, je pouvais le faire il y a deux ans, mais via Timbuktu, un logiciel "pas donné" :sick!


----------



## myrrhine (29 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

j'utilise VLC pour regarder la TV free. Tout se passait pour le mieux, jusqu'à il y a deux jours où le net c'est arrété de fonctionner. Un reboot de freebox plus tard, elle se met à jour, le net revient mais plus moyen de recevoir la télé sur mon mac. Depuis, VLC "scanne" toutes les chaînes sans s'arrêter sur une seule. 
J'ai essayé de rebooter la freebox de désinstaller et réinstaller la dernière version de VLC (0.9.8a), une version antérieure (0.9.6),... rien n'y fait depuis 48 h.
Or, ce problème ne se rencontre que sur mon mac. Les autres PC de la pièce ne rencontrent pas ce problème.

Quelqu'un saurait comment régler ce pb ?

Merci d'avance.


Materiel :
Freebox v5 en mode modem simple
routeur USR8200
switch ZFS3008
Macbook 13" Intel première génération.
Je précise tout ça mais les pc sont branché de la même façon et chez eux la tv via vlc marche très bien.

PS : toutes les machine sont relié en ethernet et non en wifi.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2009)

comme dit sur l'autre fil c'est un souci  apparu recemment

la cause 
changement de gestion des flux suite à
- changement des chaines ( ajouts + passage de certaines en HD)
-changement de firmware
(le 23 mars)

sur ce site là , le 22,  on pointe aussi un autre coupable safari 4
qu'un retour à Safari 3 n'a pas résolu
multiposte muet

le 23 le webmaster n'avait plus de flux via son multiposte dentifreex
http://free.mac.free.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=166&sid=c658dd95a1b5b99f41805551053fd93c&start=60

A titre perso j'ai eu ce souci
et c'est rentré dans l'ordre avec la nouvelle mouture de la playlist m3u
(rebooter et recharger la m3u)
le coté positif de la manip : le flux arte n'est plus en image deformée


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2009)

N'y aurait-il pas un moyen SIMPLE de rendre un site privé tout en publiant tranquillement depuis iWeb ???


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> N'y aurait-il pas un moyen SIMPLE de rendre un site privé tout en publiant tranquillement depuis iWeb ???


tu parles des pages persos free?

faire une recherche interne au fil ( la 2 è recherche à coté d'outil)
 ou section developpement web

de mémoire free ferme les sites 100% privés mais tolere une mini partie  privée de site par ailleurs publics


----------



## Invité (29 Mars 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> N'y aurait-il pas un moyen SIMPLE de rendre un site privé tout en publiant tranquillement depuis iWeb ???


Tu mets un document nommé "index.html" à la racine de ton site.


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mars 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu parles des pages persos free?
> 
> faire une recherche interne au fil ( la 2 è recherche à coté d'outil)
> ou section developpement web
> ...



Je dois être un peu fatigué, mais je ne vois pas de quelle "fil" tu parles ???
C'est emmerdant pour l'histoire des sites 100% privé, d'autant plus que pour publier avec iWeb ça paraît du coup d'autant plus rapé...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h25 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Tu mets un document nommé "index.html" à la racine de ton site.



Je ne comprends pas tout... Ca flingue la recherche Google de mettre un faux index.html ou ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je dois être un peu fatigué, mais je ne vois pas de quelle "fil" tu parles ???



Il parle de la recherche interne à ce fil (topic, sujet, discussion ou fil, c'est pareil), dont le bouton est situé sur la ligne juste au dessus du premier post de chaque page.



Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas tout... Ca flingue la recherche Google de mettre un faux index.html ou ???



Non, ça cache ce que tu mets derrière, moi, mon espace (je devrais dire "mes") Free me ser(ven)t essentiellement à stocker les images que j'affiche ici et, transitoirement, tel ou tel fichier que je veux mettre à dispo de quelqu'un, à qui j'envoie un lien par mail. J'ai mis en place trois pages html bidons, et jusqu'ici, Free me fout la paix avec le reste, puisqu'il ne se voit pas de l'extérieur !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2009)

l'important est de ne pas avoir *que* des pages privées
(car ca serait du sabordage , fermeture  par free quasi programmée)


----------



## teo (30 Mars 2009)

Exact. Une simple page avec mes coordonnées, quelques images en ligne et je n'ai aucun pb depuis que je suis chez eux.

Et pour être sûr de ne pas avoir de visites dans mes dossiers et sous-dossiers, j'y ai placé un fichier index.htm avec le code html suivant (un ami me l'avait donné), qui renvoie sur une erreur: la personne doit avoir le nom exact du fichier pour y avoir accès. J'ai remarqué récemment (par retour de mes contacts) que le clic dans l'URL que je leur avais envoyé pour l'envoi de fichiers pouvait leur renvoyer un code erreur. Par contre, s'ils copient collent l'adresse dans leur navigateur ou leur gestionnaire de téléchargement, aucun problème. 



			
				index.htm a dit:
			
		

> <html>
> <head>
> <title>**** Titre de ta page ****</title>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
> ...


----------



## solamenn (31 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens de passer sur Free et j'ai configuré Mail correctement. Mais je voudrais utiliser le SSL. Quel est le port ? Y a-t-il une adresse pop ou smtp particulière ?
Merci à ceux qui pourront me répondre.


----------



## discolan (31 Mars 2009)

Malheureusement, pas de possibilité d'utiliser le SSL chez Free.


----------



## MarcMame (1 Avril 2009)

solamenn a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de passer sur Free et j'ai configuré Mail correctement. Mais je voudrais utiliser le SSL. Quel est le port ? Y a-t-il une adresse pop ou smtp particulière ?
> Merci à ceux qui pourront me répondre.


Tu travailles pour le Pentagone ? La CIA ? Le MI6 ? Nicolas Sarkozy ?


----------



## solamenn (1 Avril 2009)

Merci Discolan ! Ce n'est pas la réponse que j'espérais, mais je ferai avec.

MarcMame, et toi, tu mets des rideaux chez toi pourquoi ? Parce que tu travailles pour le Pentagone ? La CIA ? Le MI6 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2009)

solamenn a dit:


> Merci Discolan ! Ce n'est pas la réponse que j'espérais, mais je ferai avec.
> 
> MarcMame, et toi, tu mets des rideaux chez toi pourquoi ? Parce que tu travailles pour le Pentagone ? La CIA ? Le MI6 ?



De toute façon, il y a deux problèmes avec ce protocole :

1) SSL n'existe plus depuis 2001, ou il a été remplacé par TLS
2) Son utilisation est illégale en France, sauf à obtenir une dérogation de la part du ministère de la défense*, puisqu'il utilise des clés de chiffrement supérieures à 256 bits, alors que la loi n'autorise que 128 bits maximum, d'où, d'ailleurs, le ridicule du projet gouvernemental HADOPI, qui prétend rendre obligatoire pour chaque utilisateur du WiFi de sécuriser son accès internet, alors qu'il lui est interdit d'un autre côté, de le faire (avec un PC portable et le ogiciel qui va bien, aucune clé de 128 bits ne peut résister plus de quelques minutes à un pirate compétent).

(*) D'où, sans doute, la réflexion de MarcMame


----------



## MarcMame (2 Avril 2009)

solamenn a dit:


> MarcMame, et toi, tu mets des rideaux chez toi pourquoi ? Parce que tu travailles pour le Pentagone ? La CIA ? Le MI6 ?


Désolé, pas de rideau chez moi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h03 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> (*) D'où, sans doute, la réflexion de MarcMame


Exactly Sir !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2009)

tiens ca devrait interesser Pascal77
Dans l'aduf letter 1278 il y a une allusion au cafouillage chaines TV multiposte
et il semblerait que RTL9 existerait toujours en divers formats bas débit mais mysterieusement HS en multiposte


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens ca devrait interesser Pascal77
> Dans l'aduf letter 1278 il y a une allusion au cafouillage chaines TV multiposte
> et il semblerait que RTL9 existerait toujours en divers formats bas débit mais mysterieusement HS en multiposte



Un p'tit lien ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2009)

quitte à mettre un lien , lien NON pdf 
( pour ceux qui doivent charger les pdf pour les lire)

version jpg zoomable
http://www.aduf.org/archives/jpg/1278-1.jpg

version texte brut ( pénible à lire)
http://www.aduf.org/archives/txt/1278.txt


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> quitte à mettre un lien , lien NON pdf
> ( pour ceux qui doivent charger les pdf pour les lire)
> 
> version jpg zoomable
> ...



Ayant testé les trois versions, j'ai mis le lien vers la seule que j'ai trouvé lisible sur mon navigateur, qui n'offre pas de commande de zoom pour le jpeg !


----------



## discolan (2 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Son utilisation est illégale en France, sauf à obtenir une dérogation de la part du ministère de la défense*, puisqu'il utilise des clés de chiffrement supérieures à 256 bits, alors que la loi n'autorise que 128 bits maximum, d'où, d'ailleurs, le ridicule du projet gouvernemental HADOPI, qui prétend rendre obligatoire pour chaque utilisateur du WiFi de sécuriser son accès internet, alors qu'il lui est interdit d'un autre côté, de le faire (avec un PC portable et le ogiciel qui va bien, aucune clé de 128 bits ne peut résister plus de quelques minutes à un pirate compétent).



J'ai cru comprendre que l'utilisation de la cryptologie était libre en France dorénavant 
Cf ceci

Certains emails utilisent le SSL, le Gmail ou mon email pro par exemple.
128 bits ou plus du coup ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (2 Avril 2009)

discolan a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre que l'utilisation de la cryptologie était libre en France dorénavant
> Cf ceci



Enfin presque :



> En revanche, la fourniture, l'importation et l'exportation de ces moyens sont réglementées en France. Ces opérations sont soumises soit au régime de la déclaration, soit au régime de l'autorisation.
> La DCSSI est chargée d'instruire les demandes d'autorisation des moyens et prestations de cryptologie conformément à la législation.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Avril 2009)

Idem que Pascal 77
- Pas de zoom sur mon navigateur (Safari)
- Le PDF est infiniment plus lisible

J'ajouterais, mais ça ne concerne que ceux qui sont concernés : je peux zoomer un PDF à coup de multitouch...

Je me rappelle, quand j'ai eu mon premier ordinateur (un PC, malheureusement) je pestais contre les PDF, lents à charger et surtout illisibles. Un copain informaticien me regardait avec des yeux ronds : "comment ça, y 'a pas mieux".
Ce n'est qu'à l'ordinateur suivant que j'ai réalisé.

Les PDF c'est de plus en plus manipulable, mais ça dépend toujours des machines, et parfois aussi des habitudes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les PDF c'est de plus en plus manipulable, mais ça dépend toujours des machines, et parfois aussi des habitudes...



En tout cas, quand j'ai posté ça, j'étais sur mon Pismo, un G3 à 500 Mhz, et même avec lui, pas de problème, ça s'ouvrait en quelques secondes, c'est pourtant pas la machine la plus rapide du moment !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2009)

Free lance un wiki
alimenté par les apports des abonnés

Annonce
http://www.free.fr/assistance/actu-92.html

url du wiki
http://wiki.free.fr/


Ce n'est pas le premier , il y en a d'autres
( dont celui de freeks qui sommeille un peu)


----------



## Natazu (9 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je me présente, je m'appelle Médy

Je vous sollicite tous car je viens d'acheter un macbook unibody et j'ai un gros souci de connexion wifi .

J'ai une freebox HD et j'ai bien activé dans les paramètres du site internet free, l'activation du wifi et du routeur, j'ai crée une clef WPA (TKIP), j'ai essayé avec toutes les clef possible WEP...mais aucune ne marche, lorsque je clique sur l'icone airport dans la barre des tâches, je selectionne mon reseau wifi et bien sûr me demande mon mot de passe (clef WPA) je la rentre sans faire d'erreur, mais a chaque fois je suis confronté à un refus de connexion wifi, (MOT DE PASSE INVALIDE), alors que c'est le bon envoyé via le site free...redémarrage de la freebox.

Ma question est donc; y'a t'il une astuce, une confirguration particulière pour faire fonctionner le wifi free avec un mac? car je suis novice et donc switcher.

Vous aurez bien compris, chers camarades, que je suis dans la panade car sans internet, un macbook n'a pas le même goût.

Je demande donc votre aide, tout aide est bonne à prendre dans mon désarroi.

Merci d'avance à tous.

Amicalement

Médy


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

Natazu a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je me présente, je m'appelle Médy
> 
> Je vous sollicite tous car je viens d'acheter un macbook unibody et j'ai un gros souci de connexion wifi .
> 
> ...



La question bête à deux balles, mais "qui tue" : Tu es certain que c'est bien sur ta freebox à toi que t'as, que tu tentes de te connecter, et sur le bon réseau WiFi ? (de chez moi, en pavillon, je détecte 4 autres Freebox, autant de Livebox, plus quelques autres divers et variés, sans compter les réseaux "freephonie"* donc, j'ai mi un SSID personnalisé à mon réseau, et désactivé freephonie de ma freebox pour être sûr de pas me tromper.

Ce qui me fait dire ça, c'est que tu essaie plein de types de lés pour entrer, alors que si tu te connectes sur ton réseau, tu ne peux entrer que le type de clé que tu as défini, si c'est du WPA, tu ne peux pas choisir WEP !

Pour la compatibilité "Freebox/Mac", j'ai connecté les cinq Mac de la maison sur ma Freebox v5 sans la moindre anicroche lorsque je l'ai reçue. Astuce pour pas se faire pirater : la clé WPA, connecté en ethernet sur la Freebox, je la fais générer aléatoirement dans ma console de gestion, puis je la sélectionne dans le navigateur, et la "glisse/dépose" sur le bureau, ce qui me génère un extrait, que je copie sur une clé USB, puis, à chaque Mac que je connecte, je branche la clé USB, et je "glisse/dépose" l'extrait dans la zone de saisie de la clé, ça évite de saisir les 63 caractères à chaque fois, et ça permet d'user facilement d'une clé aléatoire, quasiment incrackable, alors que les clés WPA "mémorisables" sont facilement crackées à partir de logiciels utilisant des "dictionnaires". Précaution supplémentaire : j'utilise des baux DHCP permanents pour chacun des Mac, ça n'est pas la sécurité absolue, mais ça me rend nettement plus difficile à pirater que mes voisins, donc, l'éventuel pirate risque plutôt d'essayer chez eux (je détecte même encore des réseaux en clés WEP autour de chez moi ).

(*) freephonie est un réseau wifi secondaire que tu peux désactiver depuis ta console si tu n'utilises pas un téléphone WiFi fourni par Free. il apparaît sous ce nom, et avec une adresse MAC presque identique à celle du vrai réseau de ta freebox.


----------



## discolan (9 Avril 2009)

J'ai eu plusieurs fois ce problème. Dès que je générais une clé sur le site de free et que je copiais/collais cette clé (ou que j'écrivais directement la clé sur les ordinateurs), on n'arrivait pas à avoir le wifi, que ce soit sur du Windows ou du Mac.
Par contre, si j'inventais une clé moi même, il n'y avait plus de soucis de wifi.

Astuce : la clé wifi peut se retrouver sur la télé, touche Free -> Paramètres -> Informations Réseau -> onglet Wifi. Cela évite le post-it 

Comme le dit Pascal, il vaut mieux resteindre le DHCP et associer les IP données aux adresses mac des ordinateurs ou gsm du réseau. On peut aussi mettre le SSID "caché" (même si avec un scanner, le SSID se trouve facilement).


----------



## Natazu (9 Avril 2009)

discolan a dit:


> J'ai eu plusieurs fois ce problème. Dès que je générais une clé sur le site de free et que je copiais/collais cette clé (ou que j'écrivais directement la clé sur les ordinateurs), on n'arrivait pas à avoir le wifi, que ce soit sur du Windows ou du Mac.
> Par contre, si j'inventais une clé moi même, il n'y avait plus de soucis de wifi.
> 
> Astuce : la clé wifi peut se retrouver sur la télé, touche Free -> Paramètres -> Informations Réseau -> onglet Wifi. Cela évite le post-it
> ...




Merci pour ton aide

Alors j'ai l'impression qu'on a le même problème et toi tu as réussi a le résoudre. Je t'avoue que je suis néophyte donc je ne comprends pas tout les termes en détails.

Quand tu dis restreindre le DHCP? tu veux dire le désactiver sur l'interface wifi free? parce que moi il est activé.
Ensuite associer les ip données aux adresses mac? et SSDI caché? comment cela se traduit t'il concrètement par des actes pour que je puisse essayé.

Je te remerci d'avance pour ta réponse

Je te souhaite une bonne journée

Amicalement

Médy

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h17 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> La question bête à deux balles, mais "qui tue" : Tu es certain que c'est bien sur ta freebox à toi que t'as, que tu tentes de te connecter, et sur le bon réseau WiFi ? (de chez moi, en pavillon, je détecte 4 autres Freebox, autant de Livebox, plus quelques autres divers et variés, sans compter les réseaux "freephonie"* donc, j'ai mi un SSID personnalisé à mon réseau, et désactivé freephonie de ma freebox pour être sûr de pas me tromper.
> 
> Ce qui me fait dire ça, c'est que tu essaie plein de types de lés pour entrer, alors que si tu te connectes sur ton réseau, tu ne peux entrer que le type de clé que tu as défini, si c'est du WPA, tu ne peux pas choisir WEP !
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Non bien sur , je ne peux pas rentrer une clef wep dans l'espace mot de passe quand c'est une clef wap qui est validé chez free, je changeais le type de clef chez free avant de recommencer sur le macbook. C'est un vrai casse tete chinois. J'espère qu'un jour j'aurais internet!!! C'est pas gagné, j'ai l'impression que j'aurai pas du switcher.

Merci par avance pour ta réponse


Médy

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------

Ah ça y'est j'ai réussi, mais sans mal.

Par contre une question, est-ce grave de faire *fonctionner son wifi sans le mode routeur*
sur un macbook? on m'a dit qu'il y avait plus de risque d'invasion viral et de piratage?

Merci par avance

Amicalement

Médy


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

Natazu a dit:


> Par contre une question, est-ce grave de faire *fonctionner son wifi sans le mode routeur*
> sur un macbook? on m'a dit qu'il y avait plus de risque d'invasion viral et de piratage?
> 
> Merci par avance
> ...



 qui t'a dis ça ?  pour qu'il y ai invasion virale, avec ou sans mode routeur, ça ne change rien, faut se connecter où il faut pas, ou ouvrir la pièce jointe qu'il ne faut pas, le tout en étant sous Windows (parce que sous Mac OS, les virus &#8230; ). Point de vue "piratage, tu es un peu plus vulnérable aux intrusions (tu te sers juste de ton IP publique), mais par contre, c'est plus compliqué pour pirater ta connexion WiFi (un seul ordi à la fois possible sur le réseau).

Le seul vrai intérêt du mode "routeur", c'est qu'il permet de connecter plusieurs ordis simultanément, donc si tu n'en as qu'un seul, il ne sert à rien !


----------



## Natazu (9 Avril 2009)

tu me rassures énormément comme quoi on entend n'importe quoi sur les forums parfois.

je te remercie de ta réponse, à moi le web sur mon macbook!!!

Merci à tous infiniment et à bientôt surement sur le forum.

bon après-midi

Médy


----------



## discolan (9 Avril 2009)

Natazu a dit:


> Quand tu dis restreindre le DHCP? tu veux dire le désactiver sur l'interface wifi free? parce que moi il est activé.
> Ensuite associer les ip données aux adresses mac? et SSDI caché? comment cela se traduit t'il concrètement par des actes pour que je puisse essayé.



Dans ton interface de free, configuration du mode routeur (activé).
Restreindre le DHCP, c'est dire que uniquement telle ou telle IP est possible sur ta freebox.
Tu peux restreindre les IP utilisables d'une IP X à une IP Y. Par exemple, pour 2 Mac :
1e Mac 192.168.0.1 / 2e Mac 192.168.0.2
Du coup, tu mets "Début DHCP : 192.168.0.1 / Fin DHCP : 192.168.0.2
Tu peux mettre des baux DHCP permanents, toujours page Free de configuration du routeur, cela revient à associer une IP à un ordinateur et donc à son adresse mac.
Du coup, ta freebox ne peut donner que les IP 192.168.0.1 et 0.2 mais en plus uniquement à TES ordinateurs.
Le SSID caché, c'est le nom que tu as donnée à ton réseau wifi. Toujours dans la page Free, configuration du wifi, tu peux décocher la visibilité du SSID. Si tu décoches, cela fera que ton réseau wifi ne sera pas visible à tout ordinateur (y compris ton macbook) faisant une recherche sur les réseaux wifi disponibles. Pour pouvoir se connecter à ton réseau wifi (si SSID caché), il faut connaître le nom exact de ton réseau. Bien entendu, si tu renseignes bien cela la 1e fois, après cela reste en mémoire dans le Mac, je te rassure.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le seul vrai intérêt du mode "routeur", c'est qu'il permet de connecter plusieurs ordis simultanément, donc si tu n'en as qu'un seul, il ne sert à rien !


Pas uniquement. Un routeur fait du NAT donc sans être un véritable parefeu (firewall), c'est presque comme. Même avec un seul ordinateur, je trouve que c'est mieux de mettre en routeur. Cela bloque un peu les connexions entrantes non sollicités, c'est le routeur qui est vu d'internet et il n'y a aucune documentation officielle sur la programmation du routeur freebox (même si on sait que cela doit être un linux modifié, non stocké en local). Donc c'est plus difficile de rentrer sur une freebox que sur un macbook, d'après mon humble avis de non-expert.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Pas uniquement. Un routeur fait du NAT donc sans être un véritable parefeu (firewall), c'est presque comme. Même avec un seul ordinateur, je trouve que c'est mieux de mettre en routeur. *Cela bloque un peu les connexions entrantes non sollicités*, c'est le routeur qui est vu d'internet et il n'y a aucune documentation officielle sur la programmation du routeur freebox (même si on sait que cela doit être un linux modifié, non stocké en local). Donc c'est plus difficile de rentrer sur une freebox que sur un macbook, d'après mon humble avis de non-expert.



Oui, mais les connexions entrantes sollicitées non plus, à moins de procéder à leur re-routage, donc, à moins de n'utiliser aucune connexion entrante, routeur NAT ou pas, tu en es au même point, et de nos jours, se passer totalement de connexions entrantes est un peu difficile, donc, les connexions entrantes non sollicitées qui seront bloqués par la box seront assez limitées !


----------



## discolan (9 Avril 2009)

Je n'ai jamais eu de soucis de connexions entrantes (voulues) bloquées à cause du mode routeur de la freebox. Par exemple, jeux en réseaux, messagerie instantanée.
De toute façon, il n'y a que très peu de logiciel qui ont réellement besoin de connexion entrante.
Pas besoin de connexion entrante pour le surf, ni pour le mail, ni pour télécharger des vidéos, tchatter.
Les seules fois ou cela peut poser un problème, c'est lors de l'utilisation de logiciel p2p. Mais à l'heure actuelle, ce n'est plus tendance le p2p 

Avant j'avais même un parefeu IPCOP (firewall matériel) après ma freebox en mode routeur, et je n'ai pas eu de soucis particulier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Les seules fois ou cela peut poser un problème, c'est lors de l'utilisation de logiciel p2p. Mais à l'heure actuelle, ce n'est plus tendance le p2p



Ben nan, il y a d'autres motifs justifiant le besoin de connexions entrantes, qui n'ont rien à voir avec le p2p (quoi que les utilisateurs historiques du p2p n'aient que peu de préoccupations de tendance, vu qu'ils l'utilisent essentiellement pour des échanges scientifiques). Par exemple, dans mon activité professionnelle, il m'arrive de pratiquer le contrôle à distance, et là, sans connexion entrante, il ne me resterait plus que l'option Teamviewer, mais je me vois mal expliquer à mes clients que je vais faire transiter leurs données confidentielles par un serveur sur lequel ni eux ni moi n'avons le moindre contrôle  L'utilisation de certains logiciels bancaires nécessite aussi une connexion entrante, et on pourrait continuer un moment comme ça.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2009)

cette fois c'est 
"Assistance par SMS"
En gros les emails de gestion d'un incident seront doublonnés par des SMS  envoyés par Free sur le portable indiqué dans le profil d'abonné

Assez judicieux si par exemple la connexion web est HS


----------



## walker texas ranger (17 Avril 2009)

Bonjour a tous !

Je n'ouvre pas de nouveau sujet pour ma question car celà ne le mérite pas je pense, et désolé d'avance si ma question est posé des milliards de fois...

Je déménage ( et donc je ré emménage, super original quoi ) et je souhaite changer de FAI, pour des raisons divers et variés.

A savoir, j'aimerais avoir un bon débit, telephone illimité et TV numérique. ( j'habite centre de lyon, pas de soucis pour dégroupage )
D'après ce que j'ai pu voir, Free a l'air d'être très apprécié, vous pouvez me le confirmer ? Sinon quel FAI vaut aussi le coup ? 

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2009)

effectivement posée des milliards de fois

la réponse est du bon sens
Sur place tu te renseignes ( immeuble, voisins d'étage  ou même rue) avec ligne sur le même DLAM ( ce point est essentiel)
sur qualités des lignes avec divers operateurs

ceci n'empêche aucunement que pour des raisons divers telle ligne peut etre naze chez untel ( condo pas enlevé , plots encrassés, derivations nazes etc) et très bonne à 10 metres car le gars a fait ce qu'il faut pour


----------



## turbin (17 Avril 2009)

J'avais posté ce message en nouveau post mais il est probablement plus logique d'en parler ici si cela n'a pas déjà été fait.
Pour ce qui est des réglages entrants le problème se pose avec mobile me et l'accès à mon mac. J'ai activé l'option UNPN sur la free mais j'ai toujours le message d'alerte d'erreur comme quoi l'accès à mon mac ne peut pas fonctionner.
Alors PASCAL77 comment tu as fait pour que cela fonctionne. Pour l'instant je passe par LOGMEIN mais j'aimerais bien éviter limiter les tiers intervenants


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2009)

turbin a dit:


> J'avais posté ce message en nouveau post mais il est probablement plus logique d'en parler ici si cela n'a pas déjà été fait.
> Pour ce qui est des réglages entrants le problème se pose avec mobile me et l'accès à mon mac. J'ai activé l'option UNPN sur la free mais j'ai toujours le message d'alerte d'erreur comme quoi l'accès à mon mac ne peut pas fonctionner.
> Alors PASCAL77 comment tu as fait pour que cela fonctionne. Pour l'instant je passe par LOGMEIN mais j'aimerais bien éviter limiter les tiers intervenants



Ben, pour mon problème, j'ai simplement rerouté ce qui arrive sur les ports concernés par les applications que j'utilise sur mon PowerMac.
ça ressemble à ça :

- Port  - type -   destination     -  port
-1010 - TCP  -192.168.1.3 - 1010

Ce qui signifie que ce qui arrive à la Freebox sur le port 1010 en TCP est envoyé sur l'ordi du réseau local dont l'IP est 192.168.1.3, toujours sur le port 1010 (mais il aurait été possible de l'envoyer sur un port différent de cet ordi).


----------



## fmr (17 Avril 2009)

Gros gros problème avec ma Freebox Hd depuis une dizaine de jours.
Je ne peux pas vous dire la version de ce boitier, je ne le vois nulle part, mais il date d'1 année.

J'ai tout essayé, ça refonctionne toujours mais jamais plus de deux heures.
J'ai débranché l'alimentation et rebranché en maintenant un bouton de la façade du boitier jusqu'à ce qu'apparaisse "firmware".
J'ai aussi débranché 5 fois de suite.
Tout ça apparemment pour rien.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## cameleone (17 Avril 2009)

fmr a dit:


> Gros gros problème avec ma Freebox Hd depuis une dizaine de jours.
> Je ne peux pas vous dire la version de ce boitier, je ne le vois nulle part, mais il date d'1 année.
> 
> J'ai tout essayé, ça refonctionne toujours mais jamais plus de deux heures.
> ...



Salut !

Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas sur ta version de Freebox Hd, mais sur celle que j'ai (la dernière), pour effectuer une réinitialisation matérielle (un "hard reboot") il faut en effet débrancher - rebrancher l'alim en maintenant enfoncé le bouton en façade, mais il faut également le faire en branchant la Freebox Hd en ethernet (donc, ni en Wifi ni en CPL) à ta Freebox, afin de télécharger et réinstaller le firmware de la box HD. Je le précise au cas où, peut-être est-ce ce que tu fais, mais comme tu ne le dis pas...


----------



## fmr (17 Avril 2009)

Je suis bien en Ethernet.

En tout cas je ne sais plus quoi faire. Ça t'ai déjà arrivé ?


----------



## cameleone (17 Avril 2009)

fmr a dit:


> Je suis bien en Ethernet.
> 
> En tout cas je ne sais plus quoi faire. Ça t'ai déjà arrivé ?



Non, désolé. Je ne sais comment t'aider. Mais certainement quelqu'un d'autre le saura, courage !


----------



## Invité (17 Avril 2009)

Le hard reset de la Fbx (le boîtier ethernet, pas le boîtier HD) se fait en débranchant le câble d'alim. Ensuite attendre le chenillard (les traits qui font le tour du rectangle).
Là seulement, re-débrancher la Fbx pour suivre la même procédure.
Il faut 5 extinctions successives.
Après seulement, un reboot simple (débrancher/re-brancher l'alim) pour récupérer les paramètres personnels.


----------



## fmr (17 Avril 2009)

Ben je vais essayer ça.

C'est à dire je débranche le câble d'alimentation du boitier ADSL. J'attends que ça se remette en route.
Je débranche 5 fois la freebox HD. Ensuite je redébranche une fois toujours le boitier HD ?
C'est bien ça ?


----------



## Invité (18 Avril 2009)

Petite recherche avec "hard reboot freebox" le chemin tu suivras !


----------



## teo (18 Avril 2009)

Le mode d'emploi de la freebox est bien fait, facile à consulter et il n'est pas très long à lire.
Le hard reboot y est expliqué dans le chapitre 5 [_problèmes et solutions_], page 29 de ma version du mode d'emploi. Je le garde au chaud sous le boitier, c'est tellement simple et tellement pratique pour les questions de base 


Edit: et pas besoin d'internet pour cela


----------



## fmr (24 Avril 2009)

À Invité ou à quelqu'un d'autre.

Depuis que j'ai suivi les conseils du post n°2254, ça marchait très bien enfin.
Cela dit, ça s'est rebloqué une fois, j'ai refait la même opération et cela refonctionne.
Mais depuis ces quelques 48 heures, le boîtier *Freebox HD* ne s'arrête pas de *ventiler*, ce qui m'inquiète à vrai dire...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2009)

tu ne perds rien à en ameliorer l'aération


un des trucs classiques:
les "pieds" sont trop petits et il est judicieux de 

-de ne pas poser les 2 blocs l'un sur l'autre

-surélever
 plein de combines; bouchons d'eau minerale
 ou 
 plus grand :bouchons de vin

( avec ca ma fb chauffe beaucoup moins  car l'air circule en dessous ( il y a des trous d'aération en dessous et on l'oublie) et au dessus


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> plus grand :bouchons de vin
> 
> ( avec ca ma fb chauffe beaucoup moins  car l'air circule en dessous ( il y a des trous d'aération en dessous et on l'oublie) et au dessus



Pis surtout, avec ça, tu ne jettes pas le contenu de la bouteille d'où provient le bouchon


----------



## pascalformac (24 Avril 2009)

pas de gachis , le vin je le verse sur un clavier
( c'est une mode en ce moment 2 fils actifs sur soucis es liquides renversés)


----------



## Neptune83 (26 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de Free.



Free a changé ses DSN qui sont maintenant 212.27.40 240. et 241. Je n'arrive pas à trouver le numéro de FAI Free. Si je pouvais avoir les manip à faire pour réinitialiser mon Power G4, cela me permettrait de me connecter en RTC secours lorsque je me déplace. Merci de l'aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2009)

Neptune83 a dit:


> Si je pouvais avoir les manip à faire pour réinitialiser mon Power G4, cela me permettrait de me connecter en RTC secours lorsque je me déplace. Merci de l'aide.



Pas du tout, ta connexion RTC de secours ne peut fonctionner, lorsque tu te déplaces, que si tu le fais avec une rallonge téléphonique assez longue pour brancher ton modem chez toi, car si tu n'appelles pas depuis la ligne ou arrive ta connexion ADSL, cette connexion de secours ne fonctionne pas (de plus, même si elle fonctionnait, ça serait un abus d'utilisation au sens des conditions d'utilisation de Free, puisqu'elle est censée n'être utilisée qu'en cas de défaillance de la connexion ADSL) ! :hein:

Pour les DNS, ça fait maintenant plusieurs mois que celles que tu cites sont en service !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Avril 2009)

+1
le RTC de secours est lié à la ligne de l'abonné  et service à utiliser quand, et uniquement en ce cas, l'ADSL haut débit sur cette ligne foire.

ce n'est pas du tout un plan"  heures de connexion bas débit offertes" ( chez soi ou en déplacement)
détail : en cas d'abus ce sera facturé plein pot

Quant à l'affaire  nouveaux DNS 
c'est évoqué et réglé dans ce fil ( recherche interne du fil à coté d'outils)


----------



## davidgoth (6 Mai 2009)

bonsoir , j'essaye d installer Home player depuis plusieurs heures apres avoir chercher dans les differents sujet j arrive pas a resoudre mon probleme . 

Voila j ai installer HOMEPLAYER 1.5.7 version mac os x .

j'arrive a avoir sur ma TV le debut du logo Homeplayer en bleu qui apparait et c'est inscrit : " HP START " sur la FREEBOX de la TV .

J'ai reussi a lire une video enregistrée sur le disque dur de la freeBox sur l'imac par VLC . 

Mais je n'arrive pas a avoir la TV sur mon mac . 

Quand je fait l'assitant d'installation ca me met " Impossible d'ouvrir VLC "

merci par avance de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mai 2009)

davidgoth a dit:


> bonsoir , j'essaye d installer Home player depuis plusieurs heures apres avoir chercher dans les differents sujet j arrive pas a resoudre mon probleme .
> 
> Voila j ai installer HOMEPLAYER 1.5.7 version mac os x .
> 
> ...



Si ton objectif est uniquement d'avoir la TV sur le Mac, pas besoin de home player, VLC suffit, tu fais "afficher liste de lecture" dans le menu "fenêtre", puis "Découverte de services -> Chaînes Freebox TV (Free.fr)" dans le menu "Fichiers", et tu choisis la chaîne à regarder dans la liste qui s'affiche lorsque tu déploies la rubrique "Freebox" dans la liste de lecture !


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mai 2009)

ou passer par d'autres adaptations special VLC- chaines free
homeplayer n'est qu'un des choix

tu en as plusieurs dont certaines bien  codées  mac
( avec options enregistrements programmés  etc)

dentifreex et imagneto sont 2 connus


----------



## davidgoth (7 Mai 2009)

merci pour vos repnses  
j'ai trouvé denti Freex qui est tres bien fait et bien suffisant pour mon usage .


----------



## billboc (9 Mai 2009)

http://tv.freebox.fr/


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2009)

ca c'est autre chose
c'est une petite selection , par free , de  quelques chaines diffusées via un site geré par Free

Anoter il existe plusieurs sites qui reprennent en stream web les flux multipostes free avec des choix lus vastes
http://streamplayer.free.fr/index.php

et le dernier  (en partenariat avec streamplayer )
http://free.mac.free.fr/

ce dernier a une navigation differente


----------



## fmr (11 Mai 2009)

Moi aussi je vais déménager.

J'ai contacté Free par mail pour demander ce que je dois faire sans rien changer à mon contrat.
On m'a répondu en me donnant les étapes pour résilier et se réabonner.

Moi je préférerais un transfert si cela est possible.
Connaissez-vous le lien chez Free pour faire les étapes d'un transfert?

J'avais _http://faq.free.fr/?q=796_ mais ça n'existe plus.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2009)

il suffit d'aller sur la page du site d'aide free

et de taper démenagement

http://www.free.fr/assistance/search.html?search=demenagement


----------



## fmr (12 Mai 2009)

Oui mais est-ce qu'il me sera proposé le transfert de l'abonnement ou comme j'ai l'impression, uniquement le choix de la résiliation/réabonnement ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2009)

Pour autant que je me souvienne, le transfert n'est possible que si tu gardes le même N° "France Télécom" (la même ligne, quoi !) !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour autant que je me souvienne, le transfert n'est possible que si tu gardes le même N° "France Télécom" (la même ligne, quoi !) !


et où tu as vu ca?

--
en fait ca a l'air compliqué mais le principe global est simple
et je vais partir d'un angle concret

on veut garder sa freebox?
=> demenagement avec formulaire ( ce que tu appelles transfert)
c'est free qui fait la paperasserie et s'occupe de l'aspect techosse

on veut une nouvelle freebox?
=> option résiliation abonnement par l'abonné
resiliation complete  lieu 1 par l'abonné ( avec renvoi freebox)
+ abonnement neuf  complet lieu2 par l'abonné
Avec possibilité de remboursement de frais si même nom d'abonné
( et de garder numero freebox , abonnements TV payants)


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2009)

Quelle coïncidence, c'est le dossier du jour chez freenews.fr

http://www.freenews.fr/freenews-edition-nationale/tutoriaux-172/tutoriaux-demenager-son-acces-free


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2009)

tiens freenews a changé de look !
c'est mieux  comme ca


----------



## fmr (12 Mai 2009)

Cela fait depuis 1 heure que j'essaie de joindre un service Free et rien à faire, je ne peux pas avoir d'information.
Tchat ne peut pas répondre, numéro (0811923244) qui bugge (!), code d'...

J'étais dans l'espace dédié au déménagement et je me demandais si je cliquais sur "confirmer" (le déménagement de ma ligne téléphonique)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------

Même mon ordinateur a buggé... j'ai pas pu finir mon message que pour la première fois, j'avais les fenêtres et mon image d'écran qui grossissaient!?

Bref, je me demandais si je cliquais sur "confirmer", cela activait tout de suite le déménagement de la ligne, alors que je déménage pas tout de suite.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2009)

en toute logique ca  devraait se passer comme une résiliation 
avant le 20 c'est pris en compte mois courant , après le 20 , mois suivant


----------



## force (13 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 

Depuis ce matin, je ne peux plus relever mes mails, ni avec Mail.app ("Le serveur Pop.Free a refusé le mot de passe...") ni sur Zimbra ("503 Service Unavailable"), ni sur Webmail ("La connexion est refusée. Il est probable que vos nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe ont été mal saisis.") 

Est-ce que cela vient de moi ou est-ce un problème chez Free ? 
Que se passe-t-il ? 
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2009)

Rien à signaler chez moi, en tout cas, mon courrier arrive normalement !


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mai 2009)

ca passe chez moi aussi
(via imp.free)


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2009)

force a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis ce matin, je ne peux plus relever mes mails, ni avec Mail.app ("Le serveur Pop.Free a refusé le mot de passe...") ni sur Zimbra ("503 Service Unavailable"), ni sur Webmail ("La connexion est refusée. Il est probable que vos nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe ont été mal saisis.")
> 
> ...



Hum...
J'ai moi-même eu des soucis de connexion hier soir sur un compte free, mais uniquement en pop (l'accès via imp.free.fr restait possible).

Quand tout coince pareillement, il serait bon d'aller vérifier dans la console d'administration de ce compte en te connectant à  http://subscribe.free.fr/login/ avec tes identifiant et mot de passe.

Si ça fonctionne, le mot de passe est donc valide et on passe à la suite :
- as-tu un site perso associé à ce compte ?
- suit-il strictement les "règles" des pages persos ?
- si c'est un site dynamique (blog, forum, cms quelconque) n'a-t-il pas été hacké et pourri de milliers de liens, commentaires non désirés ? voir même utilisé comme hôte pour des pages liées à du phishing ?

Ca te fait quelques vérifications pour commencer.

Et si ça revient tout seul, ben, tant mieux. Ca ne sera pas la première fois


----------



## force (13 Mai 2009)

C'est revenu tout seul.
Un mystère de plus dans le CyberEspace...


----------



## discolan (13 Mai 2009)

force a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis ce matin, je ne peux plus relever mes mails, ni avec Mail.app ("Le serveur Pop.Free a refusé le mot de passe...") ni sur Zimbra ("503 Service Unavailable"), ni sur Webmail ("La connexion est refusée. Il est probable que vos nom d'utilisateur ou mot de passe ont été mal saisis.")
> 
> ...


J'ai relevé mes mails free (2 mails différents) sur mon iphone puis sur mon MBP. Pas de soucis particulier


----------



## fmr (13 Mai 2009)

Suite à mes précédents posts : 
Contact réussi ce soir par téléphone, prévision de l'activation de la ligne Free dans mon nouveau logement le 23 mai (c'est-à-dire dans 10 jours) : donc super contente.

Car en fait j'ai de la chance, les précédents locataires n'avaient pas de FAI, et le numéro est inactif.
Donc dégroupage total.
Ça a été beaucoup plus rapide que je ne le pensais.


----------



## fpoil (14 Mai 2009)

Un nouveau firmware de la freebox hd a été mis en ligne avec l'activation de l'upnp donc à priori plus besoin des homeplayer et cie pour streamer le contenu de son mac vers la freebox hd, juste l'installation d'un serveur upnp (xbmc, Plex, PS3 media server mon préféré car transcode à la volée si nécessaire, azureus, et autres serveurs payants comme eyeconnect...)


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2009)

Intéressant tout ça, vu l'étroitesse du DD interne du boitier HD.
Quelqu'un peut donner des infos, mode d'emploi plus "grand public" ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Intéressant tout ça, vu l'étroitesse du DD interne du boitier HD.
> Quelqu'un peut donner des infos, mode d'emploi plus "grand public" ?


tuto en video
http://www.universfreebox.com/article8115.html


----------



## teo (15 Mai 2009)

La HD n'est toujours pas activable sans téléviseur j'imagine? donc la HD restera dans sa boite&#8230; depuis son arrivée il y a bientôt 3 ans


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tuto en video
> http://www.universfreebox.com/article8115.html



A noter que les liens donnés sur cette page pour télécharger XBMC débouchent sur une version "Mac Intel" uniquement, pas UB.

Les possesseurs de Mac PPC peuvent trouver sur cette page, un lien de téléchargement d'une version PPC de ce logiciel (beta test apparemment ?).


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2009)

Ok merci pascal.

Et tant que j'y suis avec mes questions : je suis utilisateur de eyetv et donc j'ai activé eyeconnect en choisissant comme dossier partagé un dossier contenant ma bibliothèque iTunes et des films dans divers formats (avi, mpeg, mpeg2&#8230

ben, autant le boitier hd voit les dossiers, permet la navigation autant les fichiers sont invisibles...

je comprends pas :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Ok merci pascal.
> 
> Et tant que j'y suis avec mes questions : je suis utilisateur de eyetv et donc j'ai activé eyeconnect en choisissant comme dossier partagé un dossier contenant ma bibliothèque iTunes et des films dans divers formats (avi, mpeg, mpeg2)
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas, moi, j'ai juste désigné les dossiers contenant des vidéos, et le boîtier HD voit bien les fichiers, par contre, impossible de regarder une vidéo, l'écran de la télé reste désespérément noir. 

Je précise que ça n'est pas une question de format, j'ai testé avec un fichier présent sur le disque dur de la Freebox, ET sur le Mac, depuis le disque dur, la Freebox affiche correctement la vidéo, depuis le réseau, rien !


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tuto en video
> http://www.universfreebox.com/article8115.html



le merci pascal t'était adressé .




da capo a dit:


> Ok merci pascal.
> 
> Et tant que j'y suis avec mes questions : je suis utilisateur de eyetv et donc j'ai activé eyeconnect en choisissant comme dossier partagé un dossier contenant ma bibliothèque iTunes et des films dans divers formats (avi, mpeg, mpeg2)
> 
> ...



Je m'auto-réponds  : il semblerait que seule la version Pro de EyeConnect permette ce que je souhaite faire.
La version dont je dispose étant liée à EyeTv est limitée, très limitée.


----------



## fpoil (15 Mai 2009)

Testé avec PS3media  center : le serveur voit bien le "renderer" (boitier HD : linux upnpav) mais pas l'inverse, à creuser...

Testé avec PLEX en activant le serveur upnp dans les préférences et en partageant un dossier : le boitier HD voit bien le serveur et cela fonctionne plus ou moins bien en fonction du format de fichier streamé


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2009)

da capo a dit:


> le Je m'auto-réponds  : il semblerait que seule la version Pro de EyeConnect permette ce que je souhaite faire.



Suite : j'ai téléchargé eyeconnect "pro" en version d'essai : rien de mieux. On voit les dossiers, on navigue à l'intérieur mais aucun fichier n'est visible depuis le boitier HD.

pfff&#8230;


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mai 2009)

j'ai installé Xbmc et suivi le tuto indiqué dans le lien plus haut : ça à fonctionner du 1er coup 
Config : freebox relié en ethernet à mon mac mini G4.


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2009)

mouais&#8230; je vais devoir me résoudre à ajouter un nième programme :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> j'ai installé Xbmc et suivi le tuto indiqué dans le lien plus haut : ça à fonctionner du 1er coup
> Config : freebox relié en ethernet à mon mac mini G4.



Mon problème viendrait du WiFi, alors ?


----------



## houdini (15 Mai 2009)

Moi j'ai testé la fonction client UPnP de la Freebox avec MediaTomb (il faut le compiler à partir des sources ou probablement via Fink). Il faut modifier le fichier de configuration config.xml aussi (problème d'interface réseau). Cela fonctionne avec des avi mais je n'ai pas testé avec d'autres fichiers (mkv, ts). L'intérêt est que MediaTomb est beaucoup plus léger que XBMC.

houdini 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

Pour ce que cela intéresse  : J'ai testé la diffusion avec MediaTomb de fichiers mepg ts avec pistes mpeg-2 ou h264.
Pour les mpeg ts avec piste mpeg-2, il faut ajouter cela pour qu'il soit reconnu par la freebox au niveau de <mappings> :
<map from="ts" to="video/mp2t"/>
et pour les mkv,
<map from="mkv" to="video/x-matroska"/>
A noter que les autres "mappings" (sauf avi) ne servent à rien vue que la Freebox ne les gère pas. 
Pour les mpeg transport stream avec piste h264, cela ne fonctionne pas :hein: avec le 1er "mapping". Cette ligne est essentielle pour que MediaTomb reconnaisse le fichier et puisse "l'envoyer" à la freebox. Si vous avez une suggestion .
houdini 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h00 ----------

Finalement , pour les mpeg transport stream avec pistes h264 certains de mes clips sont lus et d'autres non. Comprenne qui pourra .
Bonne soirée,

houdini


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, moi, j'ai juste désigné les dossiers contenant des vidéos, et le boîtier HD voit bien les fichiers, par contre, impossible de regarder une vidéo, l'écran de la télé reste désespérément noir.
> 
> Je précise que ça n'est pas une question de format, j'ai testé avec un fichier présent sur le disque dur de la Freebox, ET sur le Mac, depuis le disque dur, la Freebox affiche correctement la vidéo, depuis le réseau, rien !



Bon, je progresse, ça semble être une question de firewall, mais je ne sais pas comment la régler sous Leopard.

J'ai installé XBMC sur mon iBook G4 et ai transféré quelques vidéos dans un de ses dossiers. Le serveur restant invisible depuis la Freebox, j'ai désactivé le Firewall, et là, ça s'est mis à fonctionner. Par contre, sous Leo, sur mon PM, toutes les connexions entrantes autorisées, rien à faire, je vois le serveur et son contenu, mais impossible de voir une vidéo, l'écran reste obstinément noir ça ne démarre pas.

Je précise qu'au niveau de XBMC, les réglages sont identiques sur les deux Mac (à l'exception des chemins d'accès aux fichiers, bien entendu).

Si un spécialiste des réseaux peut m'expliquer ça, je suis preneur !


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2009)

Ici, avec eyeconnect, j'accède aux fichiers sur le disque système, sur un disque externe (sans gestion des droits) aussi mais pas sur une partition du disque interne (avec gestion des droits)&#8230; justement là où je stocke films et musique.

J'ai essayé de faire un lien dur, mais ce n'est pas possible sur des volumes différents, un lien symbolique simple (ou alias) permet l'affichage de l'alias mais rien ne démarre.

Finalement, avec le prix de eye connect, je vais m'acheter un DD externe usb rien que pour les films.


----------



## Invité (16 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je progresse, ça semble être une question de firewall, mais je ne sais pas comment la régler sous Leopard.
> 
> J'ai installé XBMC sur mon iBook G4 et ai transféré quelques vidéos dans un de ses dossiers. Le serveur restant invisible depuis la Freebox, j'ai désactivé le Firewall, et là, ça s'est mis à fonctionner. Par contre, sous Leo, sur mon PM, toutes les connexions entrantes autorisées, rien à faire, je vois le serveur et son contenu, mais impossible de voir une vidéo, l'écran reste obstinément noir ça ne démarre pas.
> 
> ...



Pour le passage à Léo, il y a eu un post qui indiquait la marche à suivre pour exporter les règles  du coupe-feu de Tiger pour les importer dans Waterroof sur Léo.
Mais je ne retrouve plus, et je ne sais plus comment j'ai fait. :rose:


----------



## Aliboron (16 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, sous Leo, sur mon PM, toutes les connexions entrantes autorisées, rien à faire, je vois le serveur et son contenu, mais impossible de voir une vidéo, l'écran reste obstinément noir ça ne démarre pas.


Même chose ou presque chez moi (10.5.7). Je vois sans problème sur mon écran de TV les arborescences que j'ai définies sur le Mac, mais pour les films ou les musiques, je ne vois aucun fichier. Pour les images, je vois les fichiers (avec les noms sans les extensions) et lorsque je "lance", je vois une série d'icônes genre CoverFlow, je peux passer de l'une à l'autre, mais lorsque je valide, l'écran reste noir... 

MàJ : J'ai noté au passage que, même en ayant activé le lancement automatique du client UPnP, il me faut décocher/recocher la case "Activer le serveur UPnP pour que le Mac soit "vu"

Note : si en prime, ou pouvait trouver une solution avec une interface moins laide que XBMC, ça ne me dérangerait pas non plus


----------



## houdini (16 Mai 2009)

Il faut bien comprendre que les seuls médias pouvant être "streamés" en UPnP via la Freebox sont ceux qui sont lisibles par la Freebox. A ma connaissance, il y a les .avi avec pistes vidéos DivX et mpeg-4, les mpeg streamclip avec pistes vidéos mpeg-2 ou h264 , les Matroska avec pistes vidéos h264 et DivX sans parler de l'audio. Donc, pas de mp3 ou de jpeg... Une alternative à XBMC, qui est principalement un client UPnP (comme la Freebox), est MediaTomb qui est lui un vrai serveur UPnP. 
houdini


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2009)

houdini a dit:


> Il faut bien comprendre que les seuls médias pouvant être "streamés" en UPnP via la Freebox sont ceux qui sont lisibles par la Freebox.



Il faut bien comprendre aussi que le problème n'a rien à voir avec les fichiers qu'on souhaite streamer, puisque ceux ayant servi aux tests sont lus normalement depuis le disque de la Freebox, ainsi que via XBMC depuis un Mac sousTiger, le problème semble se poser uniquement avec XBMC sous Leopard, et son Firewall qui semble fonctionner différemment de ce qui se faisait jusqu'à Tiger !

A noter aussi que le problème, au vu des commentaires sur l'article d'Univers Freebox, semble être assez général sous Leopard. En tout cas, je n'ai vu jusqu'à maintenant, aucun témoignage de réussite sous 10.5 !


----------



## houdini (16 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il faut bien comprendre aussi que le problème n'a rien à voir avec les fichiers qu'on souhaite streamer, puisque ceux ayant servi aux tests sont lus normalement depuis le disque de la Freebox, ainsi que via XBMC depuis un Mac sousTiger, le problème semble se poser uniquement avec XBMC sous Leopard, et son Firewall qui semble fonctionner différemment de ce qui se faisait jusqu'à Tiger !
> 
> A noter aussi que le problème, au vu des commentaires sur l'article d'Univers Freebox, semble être assez général sous Leopard. En tout cas, je n'ai vu jusqu'à maintenant, aucun témoignage de réussite sous 10.5 !



Je suis complètement en désaccord avec toi. Je suis sous Leopard et j'utilise sans problème MediaTomb comme serveur UPnP. Quand à l'utilité de XBMC....
houdini


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2009)

houdini a dit:


> Je suis complètement en désaccord avec toi. Je suis sous Leopard et j'utilise sans problème MediaTomb comme serveur UPnP. Quand à l'utilité de XBMC....
> houdini



Peut-être ta tombe médiatique te satisfait-elle, mais là, le sujet de la discussion, c'est XBMC, on se demande pourquoi il ne fonctionne pas sous Leo, ou plutôt, pourquoi il ne fonctionne qu'à moitié sous Leo alors qu'il fonctionne très bien sous Tiger.

Quant-à MediaTomb, moi, je n'en vois pas l'utilité, vu l'impossibilité de le faire fonctionner tel quel. On n'est pas sous Linux, là, c'est Mac OS, et tous les MacUsers ne sont pas des développeurs capables de compiler des sources trouvées sur internet. Sous Mac OS, l'habitude, c'est d'avoir des applicatifs exécutables, pas des kits à monter soi même !


----------



## houdini (16 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Peut-être ta tombe médiatique te satisfait-elle, mais là, le sujet de la discussion, c'est XBMC, on se demande pourquoi il ne fonctionne pas sous Leo, ou plutôt, pourquoi il ne fonctionne qu'à moitié sous Leo alors qu'il fonctionne très bien sous Tiger.
> 
> Quant-à MediaTomb, moi, je n'en vois pas l'utilité, vu l'impossibilité de le faire fonctionner tel quel. On n'est pas sous Linux, là, c'est Mac OS, et tous les MacUsers ne sont pas des développeurs capables de compiler des sources trouvées sur internet. Sous Mac OS, l'habitude, c'est d'avoir des applicatifs exécutables, pas des kits à monter soi même !


Moi, je préfère un kit à monter soi-même qui fonctionne qu'une Ferrari dont on se demande pourquoi le moteur ne démarre pas !! C'est sur, cela permet de meubler la conversation des forums . Et un peu d'efforts intellectuels cela rend moins veau . Et je peux même te fournir une version compilée clé en main :love:.

houdini


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2009)

houdini a dit:


> Moi, je préfère un kit à monter soi-même qui fonctionne qu'une Ferrari dont on se demande pourquoi le moteur ne démarre pas !! C'est sur, cela permet de meubler la conversation des forums . Et un peu d'efforts intellectuels cela rend moins veau . Et je peux même te fournir une version compilée clé en main :love:.
> 
> houdini



Toi, peut-être, mais les développeurs, non, et de toute façon, nous sommes un certain nombre à nous intéresser à XBMC, si le sujet ne t'intéresse pas, ce qui est ton droit, nous il nous intéresse, et ça, c'est notre droit.

Quant au kit à monter soi même, le problème, c'est que dans la méconnaissance totale ou nous sommes des directives de compilation qui s'y rapportent, j'ai bien peur que le moteur du kit n'ai du mal à donner son plein rendement, et encore, à supposer que nous disposions du compilateur adéquat, ce qui n'est même pas évident !


----------



## houdini (16 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, peut-être, mais les développeurs, non, et de toute façon, nous sommes un certain nombre à nous intéresser à XBMC, si le sujet ne t'intéresse pas, ce qui est ton droit, nous il nous intéresse, et ça, c'est notre droit.


Dont acte. 


> Quant au kit à monter soi même, le problème, c'est que dans la méconnaissance totale ou nous sommes des directives de compilation qui s'y rapportent, j'ai bien peur que le moteur du kit n'ai du mal à donner son plein rendement, et encore, à supposer que nous disposions du compilateur adéquat, ce qui n'est même pas évident !


Alors pour le kit, une possibilité qui est à la portée de tout utilisateur mac de base est via Fink voir (http://www.finkproject.org/). Pas compliqué de gérer l'installation des applications avec Fink commander (http://finkcommander.sourceforge.net/).

Pour ce qui est de la compilation à partir des sources :
- Installer les XCode Tools qui sont sur les DVD d'installation de Mac OS X (transparent) ;
- Récupérez les sources de MediaTomb ici :
http://mediatomb.cc/pages/download
- Ouvrir "Terminal" (Applications/Utilitaires) ;
- Pour se déplacer dans le dossier désarchivé de MediaTomb, c'est simple tapez "cd" (enlevez les guillemets ici et dans toutes les commandes via Terminal suivantes ), un espace, puis glisser le dossier dans la fenêtre de Terminal ; 
- Tapez ensuite "./configure"
- Quand la procédure de configuration s'arrête tapez "make" ;
- Quand c'est terminé faire "sudo make install" et rentrez son mot de passe administrateur ;
- Il faut ensuite éditer un fichier "config.xml" qui est dans sa maison. Pour cela, faire "cd" + entrée puis "cd .mediatomb" + entrée et enfin "pico config.xml" + entrée ;
- on ajoute ces lignes sous <server> (3ème ligne) :
<interface>en0</interface>
- on ajoute ces lignes au niveau de la section <mappings> :
<map from="ts" to="video/mp2t"/> 
<map from="mkv" to="video/x-matroska"/>
Pour que les fichiers Matroska et mpeg transport stream apparaissent au niveau de la Freebox
- On fait CTRL+O puis CTRL+X
- On démarre MediaTomb en tapant "mediatomb" (minuscule !) dans "Terminal, on a cela :
===============================================================================
Copyright 2005-2008 Gena Batsyan, Sergey Bostandzhyan, Leonhard Wimmer.
MediaTomb is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License version 2

2009-05-16 20:44:09    INFO: Loading configuration from: /Users/votre_maison/.mediatomb/config.xml
2009-05-16 20:44:09    INFO: Checking configuration...
2009-05-16 20:44:09    INFO: Setting filesystem import charset to UTF-8
2009-05-16 20:44:09    INFO: Setting metadata import charset to UTF-8
2009-05-16 20:44:09    INFO: Setting playlist charset to UTF-8
2009-05-16 20:44:09    INFO: Configuration check succeeded.
2009-05-16 20:44:09    INFO: Initialized port: 49153
2009-05-16 20:44:09    INFO: Server bound to: 192.168.0.10
2009-05-16 20:44:10    INFO: MediaTomb Web UI can be reached by following this link:
2009-05-16 20:44:10    INFO: http://192.168.0.10:49153/

- on copie la dernière ligne dans le navigateur pour gérer les fichiers médias (que l'on mettra en favoris). Cette adresse sera différente s'il n'y a pas de routeur activé.
Allez voir sur le site de MediaTomb pour les explications concernant cette gestion mais je suis à votre disposition pour tout problème .

Fin de la notice du kit d'installation . Et puis il y a la section "http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/" pour appeler à l'aide 

houdini


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2009)

Ben tu vois, moi, je préfère ouvrir le ".dmg", et copier le (pseudo) fichier dans mon dossier "Applications", ça fait "plus Mac". Si j'avais voulu "faire du terminal", j'aurais monté un PC à 300 &#8364; et j'aurais mis Unbuntu dessus


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2009)

En attendant, on voit pas nos films


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2009)

da capo a dit:


> En attendant, on voit pas nos films



Moi, si, j'ai encore des Mac sous Tiger !


----------



## houdini (16 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben tu vois, moi, je préfère ouvrir le ".dmg", et copier le (pseudo) fichier dans mon dossier "Applications", ça fait "plus Mac". Si j'avais voulu "faire du terminal", j'aurais monté un PC à 300  et j'aurais mis Unbuntu dessus



Ben tu vois, moi aussi je "fais du Mac" depuis bientôt quinze ans et j'adore aussi glisser des .dmg en masse dans mon dossier "Applications". Et quand j'ai besoin d'accomplir une tache comme streamer des fichiers ben je cherche une solution quelque soit les moyens à utiliser. Simplement par curiosité intellectuelle et rien d'autres. Sans rancune .

houdini


----------



## da capo (16 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, si, j'ai encore des Mac sous Tiger !



je dis ça mais j'ai une solution sous leopard mais payante


----------



## houdini (17 Mai 2009)

J'avais indiqué précédemment que les jpg n'étaient pas visibles sur la Freebox en "streamant" avec MediaTomb, c'est en fait faux : cela fonctionne parfaitement avec en plus une fonction Diaporama (rotation possible).

houdini


----------



## FreeMac2 (17 Mai 2009)

On traite tous ces sujets en ce moment sur http://free.mac.free.fr


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2009)

FreeMac2 a dit:


> On traite tous ces sujets en ce moment sur http://free.mac.free.fr


ton site a un contenu de qualité reconnue  qui lui permettrait d'éviter de s'abaisser à faire de la  vulgaire drague à lecteurs par la tech du post de promo

Il n'a pas besoin de ca


----------



## lordfpx (21 Mai 2009)

Juste pour signaler qu'avec Eyeconnect ou Plex je ne parvenais pas à lire les MKV, mais cela fonctionne avec MediaTomb, dommage que cela soit si complexe à mettre en place (surtout au niveau su javascript qui permettrait d'avoir une arborescence du disque dur plus lisible au lieu d'avoir toutes les vidées en vrac).

Merci à Houdini pour son aide en tout cas !


----------



## Fred06 (23 Mai 2009)

Bonjour alors voila pour faire suite a la news sur les serveurs UPnP je cherche une solution pour ma comfig
j'ai donc un disque Nas MyBook World de WD qui a un serveur TwonkyMedia intégré, mais je n'arrive pas a voir les fichiers du disque sur ma FreeBox
Merci pour votre aide Fred


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2009)

copie du communiqué de presse


> Free ouvre le plus grand réseau wifi communautaire au monde à travers son parc de
> Freebox ADSL v5 avec 3 millions de points daccès (hotspots) wifi.
> Ce service permet ainsi à tous les abonnés ADSL dégroupés de profiter dun accès
> internet gratuit (inclus dans leur forfait ADSL) à travers ces points daccès dans les
> ...



source chargement direct
http://iliad.fr/presse/2009/CP_260509.pdf


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> copie du communiqué de presse
> 
> 
> source chargement direct
> http://iliad.fr/presse/2009/CP_260509.pdf



C'est pas encore fonctionnel...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2009)

free est specialiste

(de l'effet d'annonce)


----------



## discolan (26 Mai 2009)

On peut lire ceci dans le bas du communiqué de presse :

_En cas dinterruption de leur accès ADSL, les Freenautes auront, grâce à ce nouveau service, une connexion internet de secours._


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2009)

discolan a dit:


> On peut lire ceci dans le bas du communiqué de presse :
> 
> _En cas dinterruption de leur accès ADSL, les Freenautes auront, grâce à ce nouveau service, une connexion internet de secours._




Christiiiiiiiiiiine!
Y a Free qui fait rien qu'à vouloir t'embêter!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Christiiiiiiiiiiine!
> Y a Free qui fait rien qu'à vouloir t'embêter!!!!



Mais pô du tout : compte tenu de leur conn civisme sans faille, il est évident que tout freenaute qui se verrait sanctionné à tort par l'HADOPI se fera un point d'honneur à ne pas utiliser ce service tant que courra la sanction, ce sont évidemment uniquement les freenautes en panne d'internet qui y auront recours !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2009)

et c'est quelle ip qui se ramassera  le mail d'avertissement.... suivant?

--
il y aura des pauvres freenautes qui  auront des mauvaises surprises
pourchassés  sans avoir rien fait


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2009)

Non, puisque l'IP attribuée sera différente.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2009)

oui  ( voir le communiqué)
en theorie le freenaute n'est pas impliqué
mais... qui est juridiquement responsable de cette IP en plus : l'abonné ou free?
pas encore clair


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> oui  ( voir le communiqué)
> en theorie le freenaute n'est pas impliqué
> mais... qui est juridiquement responsable de cette IP en plus : l'abonné ou free?
> pas encore clair



L'abonné qui se connecte, puisqu'il devra s'identifier via une interface web (histoire, entre autres, de pas se retrouver avec tous les abonnés Orange en rideau sur les réseaux de Free).

De toute façon, ça sera certainement comme les réseaux McDo, seul le surf en http sera possible !

Reste le problème de la bande passante : avec mes 5/6 mégas, si quelqu'un se connecte chez moi pour mater des mangas en streaming, je ne peux plus regarder la télé qu'en bas débit, et encore, s'il n'y en a qu'un seul ! !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'abonné qui se connecte, puisqu'il devra s'identifier via une interface web


exact , j'aviais oublié la demande nominative via interface




> Reste le problème de la bande passante : avec mes 5/6 mégas, si quelqu'un se connecte chez moi pour mater des mangas en streaming, je ne peux plus regarder la télé qu'en bas débit, et encore, s'il n'y en a qu'un seul !


en alinéa il y a aussi ca


> Niveau démission du wifi  < 0.5V/m à 0.5m. Les Freenautes qui le souhaitent peuvent éteindre le  module wifi depuis leur console de gestion.


quel module wifi ?
seulement ce reseau communautaire  ou tout le wifi perso avec?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> en alinéa il y a aussi ca
> 
> quel module wifi ?
> seulement ce reseau communautaire  ou tout le wifi perso avec?



Ben toute la question est là, en fait, parce que moi, si je coupe le WiFi, j'ai toujours télévision/téléphone, mais adieu internet, à moins de descendre un portable avec une jarretelle ethernet au rez de chaussée &#8230; D'un pratique, je te dis pas !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2009)

ils ont du y penser 
il est probable que ce sera 2 réglages séparés
( avec"double wifi" et  firmwares corrigés etc)


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Mai 2009)

D'apres ce que j'ai lu, le wififree (nom du réseau communautaire) est activable/desactivable par la console de gestion.
Mais pour que ce soit activable, il faut que le wifi de la box soit actif...

On peut donc avoir le wifi de free sans wififree, mais pas le wififree sans le wifi free de la freebox


----------



## discolan (26 Mai 2009)

Le wififree va sûrement prendre la place de freephonie (qui n'était pas spécialement utilisé).
Dans la console de gestion, on pouvait désactiver la freephonie, tout en laissant le wifi personnel activé. Je suppose que cela marchera comme çà avec wififree.

Après c'est normal de devoir partager le wififree afin de pouvoir se connecter à son tour ailleurs.

D'après ce que j'ai lu, le service sera en priorité basse. Donc à voir pour la bande passante.

Sion question juridiquement responsable, ce sera très probablement l'utilisateur. Un peu à la manière du gsm. Orange, SFR ou Bouygues ne sont pas responsables si tu harcèles quelqu'un de coup de téléphone ou de sms.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2009)

Le seul truc qu'on ne sait pas c'est quand ça sera en route :rateau:


----------



## lordfpx (26 Mai 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Le wififree va sûrement prendre la place de freephonie (qui n'était pas spécialement utilisé).



C'est gentil de ne pas généraliser, moi et mon épouse on s'en sert souvent et c'est bien pratique en vacance ou en déplacement.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2009)

lordfpx a dit:


> C'est gentil de ne pas généraliser, moi et mon épouse on s'en sert souvent et c'est bien pratique en vacance ou en déplacement.



C'était donc toi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2009)

lordfpx a dit:


> C'est gentil de ne pas généraliser, moi et mon épouse on s'en sert souvent et c'est bien pratique en vacance ou en déplacement.



:mouais: Je pensais que Freephonie servait juste à remplacer le téléphone classique par un modèle "WiFi" fourni par Free ? j'ignorait qu'il était utilisable partout ou une Freebox où il était actif se trouvait ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2009)

Je dis peut-être une connerie, mais ça peut aussi leur servir à appuyer le futur service 3G de Free si la 4ème licence leur est attribué.
Comme ça, hop! Quand il n'y a pas de 3G, tu bascules en wi-fi.

Ou alors je délire.


----------



## lordfpx (26 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: Je pensais que Freephonie servait juste à remplacer le téléphone classique par un modèle "WiFi" fourni par Free ? j'ignorait qu'il était utilisable partout ou une Freebox où il était actif se trouvait ?



Ben non justement, cela permet de téléphoner de n'importe où dès qu'il y a une connexion internet (n'importe quel fournisseur) à l'aide d'un logiciel SIP (il en existe plusieurs gratuits) installé sur ton ordi.

J'ai un mobile Nokia e65 et comme il fait wifi, je peut appeler gratuitement dès que j'ai du wifi ouvert dans le coin.


----------



## Aliboron (26 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je dis peut-être une connerie, mais ça peut aussi leur servir à appuyer le futur service 3G de Free si la 4ème licence leur est attribué.
> Comme ça, hop! Quand il n'y a pas de 3G, tu bascules en wi-fi.


Oui, c'est déjà comme ça que ça marche chez SFR avec l'iPhone (via les NeufBox et les SfrBox). Et ça ne fonctionne pas trop mal, pour ce que j'ai pu en voir...


----------



## discolan (26 Mai 2009)

lordfpx a dit:


> Ben non justement, cela permet de téléphoner de n'importe où dès qu'il y a une connexion internet (n'importe quel fournisseur) à l'aide d'un logiciel SIP (il en existe plusieurs gratuits) installé sur ton ordi.
> 
> J'ai un mobile Nokia e65 et comme il fait wifi, je peut appeler gratuitement dès que j'ai du wifi ouvert dans le coin.


L'avantage du téléphone wifi de free, c'est de pouvoir téléphoner partout ou tu trouves un réseau freephonie comme si tu utilisais le téléphone branché à ta freebox, en plus des réseaux wifi ouverts.
Il est possible d'utiliser le réseau freephonie avec d'autres téléphones, ceux qui gérent les certificats.

Les téléphones qui ne gérent pas les certificats (ex un iphone non jailbreaké) peuvent encore téléphoner en passant par les wifi ouverts (qui sont forcément moins répandus) que ce soit en france ou à l'étranger.

Le nokia e65 gère les certificats ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Mai 2009)

discolan a dit:


> L'avantage du téléphone wifi de free, c'est de pouvoir téléphoner partout ou tu trouves un réseau freephonie comme si tu utilisais le téléphone branché à ta freebox, en plus des réseaux wifi ouverts.
> Il est possible d'utiliser le réseau freephonie avec d'autres téléphones, ceux qui gérent les certificats.
> 
> Les téléphones qui ne gérent pas les certificats (ex un iphone non jailbreaké) peuvent encore téléphoner en passant par les wifi ouverts (qui sont forcément moins répandus) que ce soit en france ou à l'étranger.
> ...



On évitera donc le jailbreak de l'iPhone par le biais du wifi Free.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Reste le problème de la bande passante : avec mes 5/6 mégas, si quelqu'un se connecte chez moi pour mater des mangas en streaming, je ne peux plus regarder la télé qu'en bas débit, et encore, s'il n'y en a qu'un seul ! !


explication donnée
le détenteur du "hotspot" est prioritaire dans tous les cas
et l'exterieur a accès  avec un débit prélevé sur ce que le detenteur n'utilise pas
et dès que le detenteur modifie son utilisation de  débit , la part dispo pour l'exterieur s'ajuste 

blog d'un tech free & macuser
http://free.mac.free.fr/index.php?o...58:freewifi-et-debit&catid=22:autres-services


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

En tout cas, suite à la mise à jour du firmware de ma Freebox je détecte bien le fameux "FreeWiFi" avec la même adresse MAC que mon réseau à moi que j'ai, mais le comble, c'est que je ne peux ni m'y connecter (il me demande ident et mot de passe définis lors de la première connexion ) ni le désactiver (absence totale de paramétrage s'y rapportant dans ma console de gestion). :mouais:

Consolation, l'interface de connexion est en https, et non en http, ça va compliquer (légèrement) la tâche des pirates, mais certainement provoquer une recrudescence de mails de phishing


----------



## discolan (27 Mai 2009)

FreeWifi : guide de mise en route et dutilisation par Freenews


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2009)

Ok, ça marche, sauf que &#8230; Impossible de réaliser la première connexion (celle ou on crée identifiant et mot de passe) depuis Safari (du moins Safari 3.2.3, j'ai pas la 4 sur mon iBook), après une demi douzaine de messages d'erreur sur la saisie du code à 4 chiffres de la Freebox, j'ai quitté Safari, puis recommencé avec Firefox, et là, succès immédiat. Ça va être pratique ce truc, je vais pouvoir me connecter depuis presque partout avec mes portables quand je serais en déplacement &#8230; Et que les possesseurs de Freebox v5 se seront mis à jour (les Trois ou 4 Freebox autour de chez moi, c'est pas encore fait, en tous cas ).


----------



## discolan (28 Mai 2009)

Provoque une coupure de courant dans ton quartier, tu auras plein de wififree après 
Il semblerait que le wififree soit activé automatiquement dès que la freebox se met à jour, sauf si vous avez désactivé totalement le module wifi (pas juste désactiver votre wifi).

J'ai lu sur freenews, plusieurs personnes qui disent aussi qu'avec Safari ils ont eu des problèmes d'activation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Provoque une coupure de courant dans ton quartier, tu auras plein de wififree après



Cela dit, lorsque je suis chez moi, le WiFiFree ne m'est pas franchement indispensable, donc, si je pouvais trouver un truc pour provoquer une coupure de courant "France entière sauf mon quartier"


----------



## Aliboron (29 Mai 2009)

discolan a dit:


> J'ai lu sur freenews, plusieurs personnes qui disent aussi qu'avec Safari ils ont eu des problèmes d'activation.


J'avais fait un premier essai il y a quelques jours, et ça n'avait pas marché. Et pas non plus avec Firefox, message d'erreur sur message d'erreur. J'en avais conclu qu'ils devaient être débordés ou que tout n'était pas encore totalement au point. 

J'ai refait un essai avec Safari (3.2.3) ce matin, un peu par hasard. Et ça a marché sans souci du premier coup !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2009)

C'est curieux, car mon essai réussi avec Firefox l'a été quelques dizaines de secondes après le dernier de ma douzaine d'échecs avec Safari


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2009)

Freebox à la maison et au bureau, ça tourne impec sur les deux.


----------



## nicogala (29 Mai 2009)

Salut, depuis la MAJ 1.5.4 j'ai plus la tv sur mon Mac via VLC.

VLC cherche à lire un flux puis passe à la chaîne suivante, puis à la suivante etc. toutes les 5-10s (pas comme qd il a pas de connexion, et pas de triangle jaune non plus)
Et pourtant il a un trafic réseau de 400-600KB/s
Mais aucune fenêtre d'affichage n'apparaît...

Je vois pas vraiment d'où peut venir le problème, j'ai viré tous les fichiers prefs (suis sous Léopard, VLC 8 et 9, foirent tous les 2)

Une piste d'idée ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2009)

Tu n'aurais pas mis VLC à jour aussi, par hasard, parce que chez moi, que ce soit sous Leo ou Tiger, ça fonctionne toujours, mais j'ai toujours des versions 0.9.8 ou 0.9.9 de VLC !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2009)

nicogala a dit:


> Salut, depuis la MAJ 1.5.4 j'ai plus la tv sur mon Mac via VLC.
> 
> Une piste d'idée ??


depuis 10.5*.4
*As tu mis à jour la playlist free?
son identification ( des flux)  a  changé plusieurs fois
( ce qu'on voit en ouvrant les versions des  playlist via textedit par exemple)
et seules les dernieres marchent

exemple 
vieille playlist
#EXTINF:0,2 - France 2
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/stream?id=201

playlist actuelle
#EXTINF:0,2 - France 2
rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=201&flavour=sd


----------



## nicogala (29 Mai 2009)

Rhaaah je viens de trouver (y ai passé 3h) : c'est ma moitié qui a du cliquer "deny" dans LittleSnitch...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2009)

deny some specific user  access to littlesnitch


----------



## kayumba (2 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tout les Macintonias.

Mon frère et moi nous avons tout les deux les mêmes configurations de Mac et des logiciels 
et le même problème:

On s'envoient des mails avec le programme "Mail"
et très, très, très souvent (1 fois sur 2), nous nous recevant pas nous mails!
Alors que les messages sont bien envoyés avec le programme.

J'avait remarqué le même problème quand j'avait le PC et mon frère Mac.
Moi, de mon côté, les mails envoyé avec PC, il les recevait bien.
Et quand c'est lui qui m'envoyer les mails, moi-je les recevait pas.

Est-ce-que quelqu'un des vous avez déjà remarqué le même problème?
Merci d'avance.


Nos Configuration internet: free
Mac Os: Leopard


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2009)

comme dit sur l'autre fil

non pas de probleme
par contre toi tu es flou
free c'est le fai
ou FAI ET adresse email

 les bons réglages ont été donnés des dizaines de fois
sans doute l'usuel mauvais réglage du smtp et/ou pop


----------



## kayumba (2 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> comme dit sur l'autre fil
> 
> non pas de probleme
> par contre toi tu es flou
> ...


d'accord si les réglages sont mauvaises chez l'un, mais pas chez les deux.


----------



## MarcMame (3 Juin 2009)

kayumba a dit:


> d'accord si les réglages sont mauvaises chez l'un, mais pas chez les deux.


Tu cherches de l'aide ? Ne néglige aucune piste.


----------



## kayumba (4 Juin 2009)

MarcMame a dit:


> Tu cherches de l'aide ? Ne néglige aucune piste.



Bien sur que je suis à la recherche de l'aide.
Car c'est comme même énervant que 1 courrier sur 2 n'arrive pas à son destinataire.
Bizarre que personne n'a rencontrer le même souci.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juin 2009)

kayumba a dit:


> Bien sur que je suis à la recherche de l'aide.
> Car c'est comme même énervant que 1 courrier sur 2 n'arrive pas à son destinataire.
> Bizarre que personne n'a rencontrer le même souci.


Vérifie les filtres antispam.
C'est souvent de là que ça vient.


----------



## teo (4 Juin 2009)

La connexion à partir de mon accès Free Wifi fonctionne nickel. En espérant que beaucoup laisseront l'accès libre à leur propre hotspot, c'est bien pratique en ballade&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (4 Juin 2009)

en passant
interface free wifi revue
il est possible à present de débrancher son hotspot facilement ( dissocié du wifi  coté abonné) 
mais ceci implique qu'on ne pourra pas etre utilisateur des autres hotspots, c'est assez logique
(en gros tu veux utiliser les hotspots = tu participes)


----------



## kayumba (4 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vérifie les filtres antispam.
> C'est souvent de là que ça vient.



Les lettres ne sont pas filtrés car elles sont jamais arrivées.
Bref, si personne n'a rencontré le même problème, tempi.


----------



## Aliboron (4 Juin 2009)

kayumba a dit:


> et très, très, très souvent (1 fois sur 2), nous nous recevons pas nos mails ! Alors que les messages sont bien envoyés avec le programme. .../...
> Est-ce-que quelqu'un des vous avez déjà remarqué le même problème ?.../...
> Nos Configurations internet : free
> Mac Os : Leopard


Le "même" problème pas tout à fait. Mais il y a déjà eu ponctuellement des cas plus ou moins comparables (évoqués sur les forums). Un exemple (vécu) : pendant un temps, les serveurs de Free supprimaient directement les messages envoyés avec Entourage au format HTML contenant des pièces jointes (mis en évidence à l'époque en envoyant strictement le même message avec d'autres logiciels et via d'autres serveurs SMTP et POP). Bien entendu, chez Free ils ont promis, juré, craché qu'ils n'avaient touché à rien, rien modifié. Au bout de quelques jours tout est revenu à la normale.

En fait, il est probablement vrait que chez Free ils n'avaient rien changé (consciemment). C'étaient très certainement les paramétrages des anti-virus (qui sont mis à jour sans arrêt mais pas par eux - simples utilisateurs sur ce point) qui avaient dûr intégrer quelque chose dans leurs algorithmes qui leur faisaient "croire" que la juxtaposition de certaines données indiquaient la présence d'un malware à supprimer.



kayumba a dit:


> Les lettres ne sont pas filtrées car elles sont jamais arrivées.
> Bref, si personne n'a rencontré le même problème, tempi.


Ce n'est pas chez toi qu'ils ont (peut-être) été filtrés mais sur un des serveurs qu'ils traversent entre l'envoi et la réception. Si c'est vraiment un message sur deux, il doit t'être assez facile de faire quelques tests pour localiser le problème plus précisément. En utilisant d'autres formats (texte au lieu de RTF ou l'inverse), avec ou sans pièces jointes, en testant un même message avec d'autres logiciels, avec d'autres hébergeurs...


----------



## houdini (4 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

À la suite de mes différents messages dans cette enfilade concernant le serveur UPnP MediaTomb, je vous indique que je mets à disposition des freenautes une archive d'installation de MediaTomb pour Mac OS X Leopard sur plateforme Intel. Tout est expliqué dans un "Lisez moi". Un applescript permet l'initialisation initiale et le démarrage/arrêt de MediaTomb. Enfin, un script de désinstallation est fourni (merci nerve). Les freenautes qui ont déjà installé MediaTomb peuvent utiliser l'applescript MediaTomb avec le config.xml dans le même dossier comme expliqué dans le "Lisez moi".

Le lien : http://dl.free.fr/dCsYXKZJs

@ pascalformac : j'espère que cela conviendra . Sinon, je passerai à AppleScript Studio .

houdini


----------



## teo (9 Juin 2009)

Avec les freewifi, j'arrive à lire le monde dans le bus dans les embouteillages    (3G is so common )
I'm a geek now.



Enfin. Je crois que je devais l'être un petit peu déjà avant.


----------



## jphg (9 Juin 2009)

salut les geeks ;-)

est-ce qu'il est possible de brancher une antenne wifi usb sur le port usb du boîtier adsl de free pour accroître le signal ? ( la dernière version du boitier, celui qui n'a pas les trois petites antennes) vous pensez-que c'est possible ?

merci


----------



## Zolubu (9 Juin 2009)

bonne question. Il me semble que le usb ne permet pour le moment que de brancher un perpih de stockage. A confirmer


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Et les imprimantes&#8230;


----------



## jipe (11 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours eu ce bug un peu pénible mais il se manifestait assez rarement ... depuis quelques temps, c'est presque à tout les coups ...
Alors, quel bug ?

J'enregistre via VLC un programme du multiposte free ... tout se passe bien sauf lorsque je décide d'arrêter ... là je quitte VLC ... pas de chance, le fichier résultant est en général illisible ... 
Si au lieu de quitter par pomme-Q, je fais un stop ... eh bien, ça ne change rien ....

Ma question est donc ... comment arrêter un enregistrement en cours pour récupérer au final un fichier lisible ?

Merci pour votre aide !

 jipe


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2009)

tester les utilitaires d'enregistrement multipostes  free( basés  sur VLC)
( dentifreex  imagneto etc)
et voir si ca fait pareil avec eux


----------



## jp16 (15 Juin 2009)

quellle FB  V4

, quel dslam 
                     Raccordée actuellement en offre                      *Freebox Only Débit Maximum* 

                                        NRA :                     *AND30* 
                                        Longueur :                     450 mètres                   
                                        Affaiblissement :                     6 dB                   







Votre ligne est raccordée à un DSLAM compatible ADSL2+ 				

Quels " conseils bateaux   hard reboot test d un autre transfo chez moi et test d u mien chez un voisin (effectué et tjrs rien ) , téléphone non compatible (malgré 3 ans de bon fonctionnement) 

Quel combiné un sony non répertorié 3 ans de bon et loyaux services changé pour un sagem agréé par free et pas plus ... 

Et hier le technicien (si ce ne st pas un pizzallolo .. ) qui me dit que ca vient de chez eux .... et pas de délai annoncé dans le genre peut etre ben qu'oui ou que non ... 

La ballade continue .... 

demade de possibilité de dégrevement et ca d un coup d un seul la communication a été coupée .... 


Amicalement 


JP


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2009)

Aux lecteurs du poste 23377 de jp16

ca va sans doute vous paraitre partiellement nébuleux
contexte
sur un autre fil ( que vous n'avez pas forcement lu) j'avais conseillé  à jp16 de poster ici
sauf qu'il a oublié un point central 
decrire son souci

résumé rapide: pas de  telephonie Voip
-----
bon , maintenant on constate des dires qui ont évolué entre les 2 fils
- le premier telephone etait non compatible , le 2 è oui
 et

Free reconnait le probleme 


> hier le technicien (si ce ne st pas un pizzallolo .. ) qui me dit que ca vient de chez eux


ce qui est déjà enorme et un bon signe

Dans la vaste majorité des cas Free arrive à résoudre
Ici ca peut mettre  plus de temps du fait de freebox only
( allers-retours Free <=>FT pour diagnostics et réparations)


----------



## jp16 (15 Juin 2009)

oula excuse moi de pas developper a outrance et de ne pas etre aussi expensif sur mes problèmes en meme temps je suis au boulot et je suis assez occupé 

Cette reponse du techncien parvient aprés un cycle particulier de 3 semaines d interruption et 1 semaine de bonne marche de ma ligne et maintenant re-interruption 

C est tout autant nebuleux que le fonctionnement de ma ligne et je doute que la derniere reponse du technicien soit la bonne cause vu que tous mes voisins ont leurs freebox en bon fonctionnement 

Au sujet du telephone j ai donc acheté un agrée aprés me tre fait dire par un technicien que mon sony n etait pas agréé (3 ans qu il marchait et quand ma ligne a refonctionnéeil a tres bien marché aussi mais bon maitnenant j en ai deux ... ) 


Enfin je suis tout autant embrouillé que les reponses des techniciens de chez free ...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2009)

jp16 a dit:


> C est tout autant nebuleux que le fonctionnement de ma ligne et je doute que la derniere reponse du technicien soit la bonne cause vu que tous mes voisins ont leurs freebox en bon fonctionnement


et  la situation des voisins ca n'a aucun rapport avec ta ligne à toi
 c'est dissocié de la situation des voisins qui n'ont  ni même matosse ni même local ni même ligne physique
Chaque cas est unique ( branchements , abonné ou coté FT-Free)`


> Au sujet du telephone j ai donc acheté un agrée aprés me tre fait dire par un technicien que mon sony n etait pas agréé (3 ans qu il marchait et quand ma ligne a refonctionnéeil a tres bien marché aussi mais bon maitnenant j en ai deux ... )


ce qui indique bien un dysfonctionnement quelque part  n'importe où entre le combiné et  le central téléphonique


----------



## jp16 (15 Juin 2009)

Certe certes 

enfin un téléphone acheté pour rien , et mon voisin a exactement le même matériel que moi branché sur le même petit relai FT dans la rue et à juste 4 mètres de moins de ligne 

Mais je suis d accord que tout peu influer ...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2009)

jp16 a dit:


> Certe certes
> 
> enfin un téléphone acheté pour rien


 ca s'offre ou ca se revend...



> , et mon voisin a exactement le même matériel que moi branché sur le même petit relai FT dans la rue et à juste 4 mètres de moins de ligne


sauf c'est totalement séparé
 ton voisin n'a pas la même ligne, ni la même prise ni la même configuration

tu peux avoir mille causes , depuis un condensateur  perturbant , des contacts encrassés , jusqu'à cablage FT mal fait


----------



## jp16 (15 Juin 2009)

Mon message commencait par 

certes certes .....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux avoir mille causes , depuis un condensateur  perturbant , des contacts encrassés , jusqu'à cablage FT mal fait



Je pense que tu peux éliminer 999 causes, Free ayant admis que le problème venait de "chez eux" *, ce qui constitue généralement un doux euphémisme pour dire que FT à encore foutu sa m ! 


(*) voir le topic sur les avis sur la téléphonie VoIP.


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je pense que tu peux éliminer 999 causes, Free ayant admis que le problème venait de "chez eux" *, ce qui constitue généralement un doux euphémisme pour dire que FT à encore foutu sa m !
> 
> 
> (*) voir le topic sur les avis sur la téléphonie VoIP.



Exactement ce qui s'est passé chez moi quand FT a interverti des branchements dans le répartiteur.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2009)

Déja en temps normal pas mal de choses dependent de FT , en cas de freebox only , tout le coté technique depend de FT car le central n'est pas dégroupé et c'est FT le prestataire technique


----------



## jp16 (15 Juin 2009)

Mon téléphone a sonné j ai cru au miracle ...... 

Pas pu répondre rien nada nibe que dalle 

hard reboot et pas plus 

Encore une fois j y ai cru :lol:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2009)

en attendant  via ta console programme donc ton répondeur  ( voip free , chez free , pas sur le combiné)  pour que
1- tout appel entrant soit, pour l'instant,  systematiqument dirigé vers le repondeur

2- les messages te soient envoyés par email ( en fichier audio)
c'est mieux que rien


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2009)

Chez moi, malgré un changement de téléphone, régulièrement des personnes n'arrivent pas à me joindre (_"Ce numéro n'est pas attribué"_) depuis plusieurs mois et aujourd'hui, mon tél m'a affiché alors que je ne pouvais pas appeler "_Appel impossible_". 2 sec après, c'était de nouveau possible. Mais c'est embêtant de devoir dire aux gens d'insister plusieurs fois si le numéro ne fonctionne pas la première fois.
Vous avez eu des cas similiaires ? (dernier reboot il y a 4-5 jours)


----------



## discolan (15 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Chez moi, malgré un changement de téléphone, régulièrement des personnes n'arrivent pas à me joindre (_"Ce numéro n'est pas attribué"_) depuis plusieurs mois et aujourd'hui, mon tél m'a affiché alors que je ne pouvais pas appeler "_Appel impossible_". 2 sec après, c'était de nouveau possible. Mais c'est embêtant de devoir dire aux gens d'insister plusieurs fois si le numéro ne fonctionne pas la première fois.
> Vous avez eu des cas similiaires ? (dernier reboot il y a 4-5 jours)



Oui et je te dirais d'aller acheter une alimentation stabilisée pour le boitier internet. 
Ou alors demande le remplacement de l'alimentation de la freebox.

Une copine qui n'arrivait plus à avoir des appels entrants alors que le reste fonctionnait (internet, tv ...). Je lui prête une alimentation de freebox (j'avais reçu une V4 en trop). Et comme par miracle, cela remarche nickel. Elle demande le remplacement de son alimentation et avec la nouvelle, toujours pas de soucis.

Chez nous avec la V5 3 antennes, idem des soucis de tv qui freezait de temps en temps (peu être le fastpath, je me disais), des appels qui n'arrivaient pas. J'ai viré l'alimentation d'origine, j'ai mis mon alimentation stabilisée et depuis, plus de freezes de tv, les appels arrivent toujours et une bonne connexion (avec un super ping).

J'ai d'autres exemples qui vont dans le même sens à chaque fois.


----------



## Aliboron (15 Juin 2009)

discolan a dit:


> J'ai d'autres exemples qui vont dans le même sens à chaque fois.


+ 1
Je peux même ajouter que, lors d'une visite pour cause de panne n'ayant pas de rapport direct, le technicien de l'assistance à domicile de Free a attiré mon attention sur le boîtier d'alimentation de ma v5. Je n'ai pour le moment pas eu de soucis mais il m'a dit que le modèle d'alim que j'ai est susceptible de poser problème en vieillissant et que, le jour où j'aurai des décrochages, il faudra que j'en demande l'échange. Bref, c'est une piste à explorer en priorité.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2009)

+1
 on l'a souvent dit , le bloc d'alimentation est le point faible des fb V4-V5
( dans les V1V2 dites _ "le repondeur sovietique_" la fb etait enorme et moche mais alim correcte)


----------



## Belgarion (16 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Souvent en déplacement, j'ai activé chez moi le Free Wifi. Pas de souci, j'ai mes login et password...
J'arrive donc en déplacement et oh, miracle, dans l'hotel, je chope un hotspot free plus abordable que celui du Mercure... (en terme de coût bien entendu).

Je me connecte sans souci via l'interface wifi.free.fr, je surfe mais j'ai des sites qui ne marchent pas...
Notamment Facebook lorsque je souhaite me logguer. ou encore le forum de Mac G.
Je ne comprends pas trop et cherche un dénominateur à tout ça mais je ne vois pas.

J'ai pensé aux débits alloué par mon hôte alors je me suis dégotté une autre freebox pour un test au boulot et en me mettant sur le hotspot avec que moi que sur la freebox, c'est la même.
Une idée, une piste ?

J'ai un MBP Unibody de 2 mois avec 10.5.7. J'ai fait les tests avec Safari 4 et Firefox 3


----------



## jp16 (16 Juin 2009)

Aujourd hui surprise ca marche ... jusqu a quand ......


----------



## dakar (17 Juin 2009)

bonjour à tous, je ne vois pas le bouton "nouveau" pour poser mes questions, donc je les mets ici directement, en n'ayant pas  eu envie de lire les cent et quelques pages déjà consacrées à Free, juste les 5 dernières...excuses !

1/ est-on obligé de passer sur  Zimbra, et comment l'afficher en FRANCAIS,  il s'affiche  en Anglais. 

2/ Zimbra ne reconnait pas mon compte Free ; donc il faudrait ouvrir un nouveau compte, mais où ? sur Free, ou sur Zimbra ? et dans les 2 cas, comment  fait-on ?

3/va-t-il falloir que je reconfigure Mail, en créant un nouveau compte Mail   POP ?

merci de votre aide


----------



## Aliboron (17 Juin 2009)

dakar a dit:


> 1/ est-on obligé de passer sur  Zimbra, et comment l'afficher en FRANCAIS,  il s'affiche  en Anglais.


Non. Enfin, pas pour le moment en tout cas : j'utilise toujours l'ancienne version sans soucis particuliers. Ce qui devrait aussi répondre à tes questions 2 et 3 si j'ai bien suivi... 

Si Pascalformac passe par là, il te dira sûrement que tu peux aussi utiliser Gmail pour "capturer" ton adresse free ce qui résoudrait tous tes problèmes d'un coup.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2009)

bonjour 





dakar a dit:


> bonjour à tous, je ne vois pas le bouton "nouveau" pour poser mes questions, donc je les mets ici directement, en n'ayant pas  eu envie de lire les cent et quelques pages déjà consacrées à Free, juste les 5 dernières...excuses !


il y 2 recherches sur macg
recherche globale ( simple ou avancée)
recherche interne à chaque fil ( à coté du bouton outils)

exemple
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/zimbra-free-mail-247807.html
ou ici
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...x-multiposte-mail-208562-115.html#post5096524
ou même autre facon
http://forums.macg.co/5096524-post2285.html



> 2/ Zimbra ne reconnait pas mon compte Free ; donc il faudrait ouvrir un nouveau compte, mais où ? sur Free, ou sur Zimbra ? et dans les 2 cas, comment  fait-on ?


Avant d'ouvrir un compte neuf
demander via ton interface Free  la gestion par zimbra de ton compte actuel
http://forums.macg.co/5044878-post2196.html


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2009)

C'est moi, ou ça merdouille un max, le serveur pop de Free, ce matin, Entourage me relève automatiquement le courrier toutes les cinq minutes, et à chaque fois, un de mes comptes Free me demande de re-taper le mot de passe (mais jamais le même compte deux fois de suite)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2009)

test de relêve  à l'instant,  pas d'alerte mot de passe  chez moi ( avec Mail)
Maintenant on le sait c'est fluctuant , parfois même d'un quart d'heure à un autre
( et rien dans les pages incidents reseau sur l'assistance free, mébon , ca on sait que c'est pas vraiment tip-top à jour en direktlaïve)


----------



## Aliboron (17 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est moi, ou ça merdouille un max, le serveur pop de Free, ce matin,


... à mon avis ça merdouille un max. J'ai eu aussi des messages d'erreur (couci-couça) ce matin et la connexion via Webmail est erratique (et même impossible en ce moment).


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2009)

Bon, ça me rassure, d'ailleurs, depuis 10 H et quelques, je n'ai plus de problème !


----------



## dakar (17 Juin 2009)

Merci pour les réponses !
 Pascalformac, j'avais cherché dans ce fil  à Zimbra et lu tout ce que j'avais trouvé, mais rien pour m'aider..
Je vais attendre que ce soit obligatoire !  car je suis allé justement dans Free lui demander de migrer en vue d' essayer Zimbra Beta, et c'est là que les ennuis ont commencé, car Zimbra, et en anglais, ne reconnait pas mon compte Free...c'est  un vrai cercle vicieux !  
j'espère que si ça devient obligatoire  de passer sur Zimbra, le FAI Free essaiera de faire un peu moins compliqué que d'hab...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2009)

Au début de la bascule free" classique" vers zimbra  il y a eu des tonnes de cafouillages
la majorité s'est reglé avec soit " attendre" soit en contactant free


----------



## dakar (20 Juin 2009)

bon c'est réglé, je vais droit dans Free pour mes mails, en y mettant mes identifiants, et ça marche comme ça.
Merci !


----------



## kanak (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais avoir vos retours d'expérience / conseils afin de pouvoir savoir si brancher une Freebox à un écran d'ordinateur est faisable.
Apparemment, le son ne serait pas porté par le VGA / DVI et ma prise audio de mes enceintes ne passe dans aucun "trous" de la box TV.
Comment faire ?

Aussi, cet ecran sera mon ecran Mac alors puis-je installer un systeme de switch ? Je sais que des switch péritel existent mais comment brancher du VGA sur une peritel ?


N.B: un modérateur inconnu m'a dit avant de fermer mon topic:"on ne peut pas, si tu veux sortir les flux de la Freebox HD sur l'écran de l'ordi, faut passer par VLC (Fichier -> Découverte de services -> Chaînes Freebox TV)"

Justement, je me suis renseignée un minimum et si je demande c'est bien parce que j'ai lu autre part que certains y arrivait, qu'il y avait éventuellement un adaptateur à se procurer...

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2009)

voir les postes anterieurs dans ce fil ( recherche interne au fil à coté d'outil)
et sinon y a pas grand choose à ajouter à ce que P77 t'as  déjà répondu sur l'autre fil

edit
et je profite de ce poste pour signaler à ceux que ca peut interesser  que dans la nouvelle mouture des bouquets TV , nouveautés cette semaine, il y a une chaine cinema indien( UTV) en VO sans sous titre, plus d'autres chaines ( gratuites ou payantes)
reboot FB et recharger la m3u


----------



## duracel (21 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous, 

Depuis que le free wifi est en place, lorsque je démarre mon ordi, airport sélectionne automatiquement le réseau FreeWifi.
Comment faire pour que je reste sur mon réseau habituel?

Ensuite, lorsque j'arrive sur la page FreeWifi, on me demande identifiant et MdP.
Comment obtient-on ces id et MdP?
Parce que quand je clique sur les liens poposés, je reste sur la page FreeWifi, et si je mets mon id et MdP d'abonné cela ne marche pas.

Si quelqu'un passe et a une idée....  


Edit: alors j'ai réussi à configurer le freewifi, c'était juste assez capriceiux, j'ai du faire une quizaine de fois la manip pour que le code soit accepté....


----------



## MarcMame (22 Juin 2009)

kanak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais avoir vos retours d'expérience / conseils afin de pouvoir savoir si brancher une Freebox à un écran d'ordinateur est faisable.
> Apparemment, le son ne serait pas porté par le VGA / DVI et ma prise audio de mes enceintes ne passe dans aucun "trous" de la box TV.
> ...


Tu ne donnes aucune indication sur ta version de Freebox, tes prises audio et les possibilités de ton écran d'ordinateur, ça n'aide pas beaucoup...
VGA/DVI et Peritel ne sont pas du tout compatibles et ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de connecteur.
De plus effectivement, pas de son par le VGA et rarement par le DVI.

La seule et unique solution viable, c'est de passer par le HDMI mais cela suppose :
1/ Que tu disposes d'une Freebox V5
2/ Que ton écran d'ordinateur dispose d'une entrée HDMI
3/ Que ta Freebox ne soit pas trop loin de ton écran

Pour le son, il faut que tu fasses une adaptation de la connectique entre tes enceintes et la Freebox (Cinch ou Peritel)


----------



## Le docteur (22 Juin 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est moi, ou ça merdouille un max, le serveur pop de Free, ce matin, Entourage me relève automatiquement le courrier toutes les cinq minutes, et à chaque fois, un de mes comptes Free me demande de re-taper le mot de passe (mais jamais le même compte deux fois de suite)



J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes avec Free et Mail, Pascal. J'avais mis ça sur le compte de la 10.5.7, en ce qui me concerne (c'était apparu peu de temps après la maj).
On dirait que ça se tasse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes avec Free et Mail, Pascal. J'avais mis ça sur le compte de la 10.5.7, en ce qui me concerne (c'était apparu peu de temps après la maj).
> On dirait que ça se tasse...



Ben, ce matin, ça recommence, je crois que je vais migrer tous mes comptes sous Zimbra, le seul que j'ai déjà migré est aussi le seul à n'avoir eu aucun problème ! 

Mais ce matin, c'était uniquement un de mes deux comptes principaux qui trinquait (l'autre jour, c'était aléatoirement un des quatre comptes Free pas encore sous Zimbra, un compte ou deux différents à chaque tentative), et même par le webmail, je n'y avais pas accès, ça ne s'est arrangé qu'il y a peu  !


----------



## crazy_c0vv (23 Juin 2009)

Bonjour

Dites les gens... j'ai un soucis avec les mails et Apple Mail. Le genre de truc qui *éneeerve* 

J'utilise donc Mail pour mes mails, je suis sous Léopard tout à jour. Des fois, plusieurs fois par semaine, Mail saute dans le dock, car apparemment il a un truc à me demander. Ce truc, c'est le mot de passe d'un de mes comptes. 
J'ai deux compte, un "perso" et un "internet", tous les deux en IMAP chez Free, donc. Récemment j'ai rajouté deux comptes "pro" en IMAP chez Free aussi. Du coup de plus en plus souvent il me demande le mot de passe d'un des comptes, pas toujours le même, des fois plusieurs à la fois. Bref c'est très lourd à force. Quand je rentre le mot de passe, je fais entrée, et tout de suite après, il me le redemande !!! Pourtant j'ai bien rentré le bon... Si je fais "annuler" ou que je rentre rien, parfois ça passe, le compte fonctionne, parfois il en perd la synchro ou s'y déconnecte. 
Autant vous dire que j'en ai marre et que ça m'énerve. J'hésite à tout passer chez gmail, mais je devrais redonner mon adresse à tout le monde, etc...

Avez vous ce genre de soucis avec Mail en IMAP chez Free ? Si oui qu'avez vous fait ? Et d'ailleurs, ce problème est-il soluble ?

Merci d'avance amis freenautes...

EDIT: je viens de voir les messages plus haut, il semble que je ne sois pas le seul... Il faudrait donc migrer tout ça sous Zimbra ? Quels seront alors les réglages à faire dans Mail ?

EDIT2: bah en fait un des comptes est sous Zimbra, il marche pas mieux que les autres...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2009)

il y a aussi les mille sujets specifiquement là dessus ( free ou non)

les causes  usuelles sont archi rabachées
-serveurs
-cadence de releve trop forte ( eviter le toutes les minutes)
-et parfois souci de trousseau 
ou
souci de reseau general ( time-out, lag anormaux)


----------



## crazy_c0vv (23 Juin 2009)

Bon c'est de pire en pire. Je suis obligé de fermer Mail si je veux travailler correctement. Autrement il me demande toute les 5 minutes tous mes mots de passe, sans en accepter aucun. 

C'est inadmissible une telle chose. Je vais aller voir l'assistance de Free parce que ça devient infernal.


----------



## Aliboron (23 Juin 2009)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Bon c'est de pire en pire. Je suis obligé de fermer Mail si je veux travailler correctement. Autrement il me demande toute les 5 minutes tous mes mots de passe, sans en accepter aucun.


Tu as tenté une réparation du trousseau ? Parce que c'est quand même un des problèmes récurrents avec Mail, ces mots de passe incessants. C'est un sport qui se pratique avec "Trousseau d'accès", avec l'option "SOS trousseau". Et sinon, supprime les lignes correspondant à tes mots de passe. Ils te seront redemandés une fois puis devraient être mémorisés correctement... jusqu'à la prochaine fois...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (23 Juin 2009)

J'ai lancé le trousseau et vérifié mes mots de passe, ils sont tous bons...


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2009)

Si tu connais les NewsGroups, tu peux y laisser un message : les responsables de la messagerie suivent ça de près.

Ca ne s'arrange pas toujours - mais le plus souvent - très vite.

proxad.free.services.messagerie est le groupe concerné.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (23 Juin 2009)

Comment on fait pour accéder à ça ?


----------



## Aliboron (23 Juin 2009)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> J'ai lancé le trousseau et vérifié mes mots de passe, ils sont tous bons...


Supprime-les !


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2009)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Comment on fait pour accéder à ça ?



On trouve un lecteur de news correct.

Personnellement, j'utilise Unison, mais il est payant.

Pour en trouver, chercher nntp, newsgroup reader.

Le paramétrage est simplissime : il utilise les identifiants du compte mail chez free. D'ailleurs, le courrier envoyé par free indique ces informations.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (24 Juin 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Supprime-les !



Fait aussi, ça change rien. J'ai un compte sous zimbra et l'autre non, et il me demande autant le mot de passe de l'un que de l'autre...

J'ai envie de tester quelque chose: créer une adresse gmail et faire en sorte que celle ci rapatrie mes mails de free. Puis prévenir mes contacts que je change d'adresse, petit à petit. 
C'est devenu un tel problème que c'est la seule solution que j'entrevois pour le moment...

EDIT: bon ben l'adresse que je veux en tant que "perso" n'est pas dispo. Et je refuse d'avoir une adresse email à numéros...


----------



## Aliboron (24 Juin 2009)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Fait aussi, ça change rien. J'ai un compte sous zimbra et l'autre non, et il me demande autant le mot de passe de l'un que de l'autre...


Essaye un autre logiciel de messagerie. Pour ma part, je n'ai aucun souci de mot de passe sur mes (nombreux) comptes chez Free (mais j'en avais lorsque j'utilisais Mail, of course).

La messagerie électronique, c'est comme beaucoup de choses : il faut faire un choix en prenant en compte les avantages et les inconvénients des différents outils disponibles. Un art du compromis...


----------



## discolan (24 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> -cadence de releve trop forte ( eviter le toutes les minutes)


Je reviens sur ce que t'avais dit pascal. Si tu mets une relève toutes les 15 minutes, tu n'auras plus aucun soucis.

Préférence de Mail -> Général -> Relever le courier -> 15 minutes
Cela ne t'empêchera pas de cliquer manuellement sur relever dans Mail si tu veux relever avant les 15 minutes. 

J'ai 3 comptes emails dont 2 sur free. Depuis que j'ai mis à 15 minutes, j'ai quasiment plus jamais de problèmes avec ces demandes de mots de passe.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Juin 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Je reviens sur ce que t'avais dit pascal. Si tu mets une relève toutes les 15 minutes, tu n'auras plus aucun soucis.


Je plussois... 
Le mail n'a pas été conçu pour être utilisé comme un outil de discussion, utilisez les applications de tchat pour ça.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (24 Juin 2009)

Ma cadence est bien fixée à 15mn. 

Ceci dit depuis une heure ou deux ça va mieux... 


Ha, en fait je viens de regarder, il ne me demande plus rien parce que les deux comptes sont déconnectés. Forcément. J'ai créé une boite gmail et je l'ai rentré dans Mail, il ne me demande rien à son sujet. Conclusion, je vais passer par gmail.

EDIT: bon en fait Mail refuse de connecter ou synchroniser les deux comptes Free.

EDIT2: j'ai fait des tests de synchro avec gmail, et ma foi, ça fonctionne bien mieux que Free. Un mail envoyé depuis mon fixe apparait dans "messages envoyés" sur mon portable, mais surtout directement sur le webmail de google ! 
Je l'adopte. Plus qu'à faire en sorte que gmail me transmettre les mails de chez free, et ce sera réglé. Mes contacts auront ainsi le temps de changer leurs carnets.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2009)

details de réglages si tu fais gerer par gmail
- il est judicieux de de DÉcocher la releve automatique par mail des comptes non gmail  gerés par gmail
pourquoi?
car il y a parfois décalage entre releve par gmail ( toutes les 30 mns environ , les heures exactes sont dans l'historique de releve sur gmail en ligne) et Mail , ce qui parfois donne des bizarreries ( des doublons)

gmail bossant bien autant lui laisser faire le boulot
Autre avantage: les spams des non gmail seront traités remarquablement par gmail avec peu d'erreurs
 ( verifier de temps en temps le label spam quand même)
je n'ai plus un seul spam entrant dans mail , et les quelques exceptions sont virés par le filtre mail

autre détail concernant l'imap, gmail déconseille le réglage à double filtrage antispam (gmail+Mail)

enfin je rappelle qu'il y a une option pratique 
l'ajout systematique de " répondre à " 
ce qui permet de pousser les correspondants à corriger leur propre carnet
( sauf les obtus , y en aura toujours, mais ceux là seront traités en mode  ciblés avec messages special ""neu-neux du mel"   avec vagues de messages de relance pour le correctif)


----------



## crazy_c0vv (25 Juin 2009)

Je suis passé par gmail et ça fonctionne impeccablement. La synchro entre les deux ordis et le webmail se fait de façon transparente et immédiate. Il y a pas mal de manipulation à faires, je les détaillerai plus tard.

Pascal, peux-tu m'en dire plus sur cette option de "répondre à" ?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2009)

regarde ton aide mail !


----------



## fmr (27 Juin 2009)

J'habite sur Paris et je cherche quelqu'un qui pourrait m'inviter chez lui pour que je fasse la mise à jour de mon iPhone sur un iMac sur mon compte iTunes. 
J'ai déménagé et n'ai toujours ma connexion internet (Free).


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2009)

et la boutique qui t'a vendu ll'iphone ou boutique de ton réseau mobile pourraient le faire non?
Après tout tu es leur client ! Tu  leur as acheté un appareil et/ou service !


----------



## fmr (27 Juin 2009)

À la limite plus une boutique Apple. Pourquoi pas mais c'est pas sur, comme je l'ai pas mis à jour depuis plus d'1 mois, cela peut être un petit peu long.


----------



## discolan (27 Juin 2009)

Dans certaines fnac, il y a un stand apple avec des imac ou macbook pro en libre service.
Tu viens avec ton iphone et ton cable usb, et hop tu synchronises 
Par contre, n'oublies de bien enlever ton compte itunes sinon tu risques d'avoir des surprises après 
Sinon, lance le wifi sur ton imac, tu pourras peu être trouver un wifi ouvert.


----------



## fmr (30 Juin 2009)

Ça y est, j'ai fait la MAJ dans une FNAC. Merci. 

Mais est-ce normal 1 mois et demi et toujours pas de connexion Internet par Free après le transfert déménagement. Je me demande si on ne m'a pas oublié. Aucunes nouvelles, et quand j'appelle, c'est toujours pour bientôt. Ce sera sur une ligne NA et je crois avoir compris que c'est pas de la faute de France Télécom.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2009)

que veux tu dire ligne NA?

et comme il y a plusieurs formules de dmenagements ( translation de dossier  lieu A -B ou fin contrat A debut contrat B et en degroupement total ou pas)
c'est très variable


----------



## fmr (30 Juin 2009)

Je suis en dégroupage total sur une ligne non attribuée et c'est un transfert de dossier Dun lieu à un autre. 
Je trouve ça super long maintenant, surtout sans pouvoir savoir où ça es est.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2009)

aaaah NA non attribuée
( j'aurai du y pensé mébon les acronymes...)

Qui a été chargé de la réactivation?
toi ? ( via une demande standard via FT , 55 euros et quelques )
ou free? ( option à 19 et des brouettes)


----------



## Aliboron (30 Juin 2009)

fmr a dit:


> Je suis en dégroupage total sur une ligne non attribuée et c'est un transfert de dossier Dun lieu à un autre. Je trouve ça super long maintenant, surtout sans pouvoir savoir où ça es est.


Essaye via leur Newsgroups et forums. On y obtient souvent une aide précise bien appréciable...


----------



## fmr (30 Juin 2009)

C'est Free qui se charge de tout. J'avais cru comprendre que cela ne me coutait rien, en tout cas c'était la formule la plus simple. La connexion devait se faire entre 1 et 3 semaines.
Je suis très satisfaite de Free mais là ça devient difficile à comprendre et on a personne vers qui se tourner. Quand on appelle, les personnes qui répondent n'en savent pas plus.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2009)

faut remuer la vase- secouer le cocotier

les appels hotline outre qu'ils coutent chers ne font pas forcement avancer le bouzin
(sauf si le hotliner le decide)

par contre poster dans les lieux avec traces ecrites  permanentes....
 forum specialisé aide free  ou les newsgroups dedies free, là ca aide car c'est  vu par tout le monde dont les corps free et  là parfois ca s'accelere , comme par miracle
(personne n'aime l'effet  pub negative  en public )

maintenant, il y a peut etre un vrai probleme
( en géneral dans les grandes villes c'est plus vite réglé)

les principales references sont données à gogo ( dont ce fil)


----------



## discolan (30 Juin 2009)

Outre les newsgroups, je te conseille plutôt d'aller poster sur le forum de l'ADUF (asso des utilisateurs de free) ou les corps répondent et font avancer les problèmes.
http://www.aduf.org/
Le problème du Non Attribuée, c'est la saturation de certains DSLAM donc cela peut traîner en longueur.

Une mise à jour ce matin sur ma freebox et confirmé sur un pdf de l'aduf :
*Et un nouveau firmware un ! Il concerne les Freebox ADSL V4 et V5 en zone dégroupée.
*


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2009)

Aduf est un des choix
assez lu par free
 normal vu les liens entre free et des structures dites """"indépendantes""
( c'est elles qui le disent,  des fois ca fait rire, mébon aduf reste efficace)


----------



## fmr (30 Juin 2009)

@pascalformac : c'est pas NA mais NI - numéro inactif -.
Bon en fait il y a du nouveau. Je suis allée sur mon compte, et je serais raccordée. Je ne peux pas vérifier car je suis pas chez moi. Mais ils m'avaient dit que je recevrais un mail qui le dise. Donc à voir parce que dimanche y'avait rien.


----------



## Aliboron (30 Juin 2009)

fmr a dit:


> .../... ils m'avaient dit que je recevrais un mail qui le dise.


Il est assez fréquent qu'on reçoive le message après le raccordement. Même chose pour la mise à jour du "Suivi de la demande"...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2009)

fmr a dit:


> @pascalformac : c'est pas NA mais NI - numéro inactif -.
> Bon en fait il y a du nouveau. Je suis allée sur mon compte, et je serais raccordée. Je ne peux pas vérifier car je suis pas chez moi. Mais ils m'avaient dit que je recevrais un mail qui le dise. Donc à voir parce que dimanche y'avait rien.


NA  NI , acronymes 
( parfois les acronymes sont tellement nombreux et /ou peu connus  que c'est source de confusion et font perdre plus de temps qu'une lecture du nom complet)
--
il m'est arrivé de recevoir des mels tech de free avec retard
( ou.... qui se retrouvent dans spam sur le compte en ligne, verifier)
ceci dit y a l'option avis via SMS quelque part , ici c'est sans importance car aux yeux de free ( du moins  la console) c'est réglé


----------



## discolan (30 Juin 2009)

Lors de mon inscription en son temps, j'avais reçu ma V4 et je l'avais branché au cas ou.
Puis un jour, j'ai eu la surprise de rentrer et de voir l'heure affichée dessus. Connexion ok !
J'ai du recevoir le mail de free m'indiquant que c'était bon 1 semaine plus tard facile 
Moralité : branche ta freebox


----------



## discolan (7 Juillet 2009)

*Certificats Freephonie : récupération impossible*
http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article6891


> les certificats Freephonie, qui permettaient jusque là aux utilisateurs avertis de se connecter en wifi sur les réseaux Freephonie à l&#8217;aide de leur smartphone préféré afin de pouvoir téléphoner au tarif Freebox, ne sont plus disponibles. ...




Après un test, je peux encore me connecter au réseau freephonie et téléphoner en sip.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h21 ----------

Au passage, je vous mets le liens du tutoriel que j'avais écrit pour utiliser un iphone sur le réseau freephonie avec les certificats.

http://forums.macg.co/iphone/tuto-iphone-avec-sip-freephonie-et-sipphone-267608.html


----------



## teo (7 Juillet 2009)

Quelqu'un peut me dire si le FreeWifi avec vos iPhone ça marche ou s'il y a des réglages spécifiques à faire ? Mon Edge, après quelques temps où cela fonctionnait pas trop mal, me dit régulièrement qu'il ne peut se connecter. Ce n'est pas très important mais ce serait bien pratique quand je me ballade (je n'ai pas d'abo internet dessus).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Tu lances VLC, puis menu Fichier, Découvertes de services, Chaines Freebox tv (free.fr)
> Dans VLC, tu auras une liste Freebox TV et il suffit de choisir la chaine qui t'intéresse tout simplement
> 
> Il faudra peu être accepter les connexions entrantes si Leopard te le demande.



Bonsoir

J'ai à nouveau le problème, c'est récurrent : pas d'accès aux chaines

"Votre media d'entrée ne peut être ouvert"

Albert


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai à nouveau le problème, c'est récurrent : pas d'accès aux chaines
> 
> ...


de quoi on parle là? ca vient apres une serie de post divers  dont wifi et iphone
pas clair

c'est VLC dans le mac?
y a le plug webVLC ?
tu as rebooté la freebox ?( nouveaux firmwares hier  et chargement de la playlist free du moment)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> de quoi on parle là? ca vient apres une serie de post divers  dont wifi et iphone
> pas clair
> 
> c'est VLC dans le mac?
> ...


Excuse pour ce message, mais au début des posts il est question des problème VLC et télé.
Je ne savais pas qu'il n'était plus autorisé à en parler. Dois-je ouvrir une nouvelle discussion ?
Albert


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Excuse pour ce message, mais au début des posts il est question des problème VLC et télé.
> Je ne savais pas qu'il n'était plus autorisé à en parler.


 levé du pied gauche?

tu as sans doute remarqué que ce fil regroupe TOUT ce qui est lié à free
et ton poste manque de précision

Alors?
playlist à jour? freebox avec firmware à jour? plug VLC préesent?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> levé du pied gauche?
> 
> tu as sans doute remarqué que ce fil regroupe TOUT ce qui est lié à free
> et ton poste manque de précision
> ...



firmware à jour.

En revanche, qu'est ce que le plugVLC ?
Ca marchait bien jusqu'à ces jours ci pourtant
Albert


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2009)

ben tu l'as le plug puisque ca marchait
(Sinon tu n'aurais jamais rien eu)

mais toujours dans l'imprécision
on est pas devins
on ne sait rien de ta configuration  mac- vlc freebox connexion
si ca se trouve tu as le dernier dernier VLC ( sorti hier, le VLC1.0) ou une ancienne playlist


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben tu l'as le plug puisque ca marchait
> (Sinon tu n'aurais jamais rien eu)
> 
> mais toujours dans l'imprécision
> ...



effectivement j'ai téléchargé la toute dernière version de VLC. Mais je ne sais pas comment on refait une playlist. pas trouvé sur le site de Free.

Imac OS X.5

Merci
Albert


----------



## discolan (8 Juillet 2009)

Pour les chaînes de free, il n'est pas nécessaire de faire la playlist, elle est intégrée dans vlc et se récupère automatiquement.

Comme dit précédemment, tu lances VLC, puis menu Fichier, Découvertes de services, Chaines Freebox tv (free.fr).
Puis dans VLC, il faut cliquer sur le bouton "Liste de lecture" (situé sur la droite après le son et l'égaliser), tu auras une liste Freebox TV et il suffit de choisir la chaine qui t'intéresse tout simplement.

A chaque réinstallation de vlc, il est suggéré d'effacer l'ancien vlc et d*'effacer les préférences de vlc en utilisant l'utilitaire fourni *dans le package d'installation (répertoire goodies -> delete vlc preferences).

Il faudra peu être accepter les connexions entrantes si Leopard te le demande.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> effectivement j'ai téléchargé la toute dernière version de VLC. Mais je ne sais pas comment on refait une playlist. pas trouvé sur le site de Free.


 pourtant ca y est , ainsi que dans ce fil et d'autres et pas qu'une fois




discolan a dit:


> Pour les chaînes de free, il n'est pas nécessaire de faire la playlist, elle est intégrée dans vlc et se récupère automatiquement.


ce qui n'était pas le cas des anciennes versions de VLC

d'ailleurs en passant si les nettoyages vlc ne suffisent pas 
 une autre facon de tester c'est via un des mods enregistreurs qui ont la liste intégrée
(dentifreex imagneto etc , là aussi largement évoqué)


----------



## discolan (8 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui n'était pas le cas des anciennes versions de VLC


Depuis que j'ai mon mac, j'ai toujours eu la playlist free intégrée dans vlc (cf mon message précédent), soit depuis février 2008. Donc il fallait vraiment avoir une très très vieille version de vlc


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai mon mac, j'ai toujours eu la playlist free intégrée dans vlc (cf mon message précédent), soit depuis février 2008. Donc il fallait vraiment avoir une très très vieille version de vlc


pas forcement
les vlc ont depuis longtemps ce Découvertes de services
(anciennement "services discovery")
mais quand est apparu la liste free , aucune idée

et comme par ailleurs , c'est dscuté ici , l'utilisation multipostes est parfois preferable avec volontairement  des anciens vlc ..


----------



## fmr (8 Juillet 2009)

Depuis plusieurs jours, j'essaie de joindre le Tchat de Free, mais ça ne marche pas. À chaque , ça dit qu'ils sont encombrés par les demandes.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Pour les chaînes de free, il n'est pas nécessaire de faire la playlist, elle est intégrée dans vlc et se récupère automatiquement.
> 
> Comme dit précédemment, tu lances VLC, puis menu Fichier, Découvertes de services, Chaines Freebox tv (free.fr).
> Puis dans VLC, il faut cliquer sur le bouton "Liste de lecture" (situé sur la droite après le son et l'égaliser), tu auras une liste Freebox TV et il suffit de choisir la chaine qui t'intéresse tout simplement.
> ...



Bonjour

J'avais déjà essayé ceci mais sans succès.
Albert


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2009)

rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser la methode à l'ancienne
chargement à la main de la playlist

verifier presence du plug

VLC web plugin 

--
la playlist brute est là

http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u

si pas firmware à jour ou vieille playlist
 rebooter la freebox  pour charger  firmware  et playlist avec chaines tv à jour


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser la methode à l'ancienne
> chargement à la main de la playlist
> 
> verifier presence du plug
> ...



Toujours le message d'erreur : "votre media d'entrée ne peut être ouvert"

Mystère ....


Albert


----------



## fmr (11 Juillet 2009)

L'assistance Tchat de Free ne fonctionne pas en ce moment.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer ou bien c'est uniquement chez moi ?


----------



## Aliboron (11 Juillet 2009)

fmr a dit:


> L'assistance Tchat de Free ne fonctionne pas en ce moment.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut confirmer ou bien c'est uniquement chez moi ?


Ils doivent être passés en équipes d'été. Après avoir fait des tentatives vaines en fin de journée à plusieurs reprises (même message que celui évoqué par toi plus haut), j'ai fait un essai avant-hier *matin* (7h30 !) et ça a marché du premier coup, même pas d'attente...


----------



## AppleInside (11 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai entrepris aujourd'hui de connecter les fichiers de mon mac sur ma nouvelle Freebox, mais j'ai encore quelques lacunes :

Pourquoi Free propose-t-il depuis peu la connexion UPnP alors qu'ils permettent de faire de la Freebox un media center grâce à Freeplayer (+mods comme Homeplayer) ? Autrement dis, qu'est-ce qu'apporte de plus une connexion UPnP à une connexion Freeplayer?

Autre question concernant les fichiers HD :
Quelle est la meilleure solution sur la Freebox? j'ai passé l'après midi à faire des tests (j'ai 2 fichiers HD en mkv), et soit ça ne se lance pas, soit ça lag/saccade. Merci d'avance pour votre retour d'expérience.

Config : Mac OS X 10.5.7 sur dernier iMac Alu 24", Freebox V5, Freeplayer, Homeplayer, EyeConect


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Toujours le message d'erreur : "votre media d'entrée ne peut être ouvert"
> 
> Mystère ....
> 
> ...


je n'y arrive toujours pas !!!!!!


----------



## fmr (11 Juillet 2009)

Je n'arrive plus à trouver sur mon interface *toutes* les caractéristiques de ma ligne. Il n'y a que le NRA, la longueur et l'affaiblissement.
Alors qu'avant, sur mon ancienne ligne, il y avait toutes les autres informations.
Là, manque de pot, ça marche pas bien, cela aurait pu me renseigner un peu mieux.


----------



## Aliboron (11 Juillet 2009)

fmr a dit:


> Je n'arrive plus à trouver sur mon interface *toutes* les caractéristiques de ma ligne. Il n'y a que le NRA, la longueur et l'affaiblissement.


Les informations sont (en principe) disponble directement sur l'écran de ton téléviseur (c'est d'ailleurs précisé sur la page en question). L'ennui, c'est que quand ça ne marche pas... il n'y a rien (du tout) sur la télé ! :rose:


----------



## fmr (11 Juillet 2009)

Là est le problème, je ne reçois pas la télé. Ou alors ça a marché 1 minute et demie puis plus rien ou très très mauvaise réception.


----------



## daquiksta (13 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je rentre de vacances, je rebranche la freebox et là impossible d'avoir un Wifi stable.
Tout fonctionnait à merveille avant le départ, plus rien au retour 

J'ai essayé de reconfigurer de zéro le wifi via l'interface Free, rien n'y fait. Le Macbook se déconnecte sans cesse et il est impossible d'utiliser le Wifi.

Une idée?
Merci de votre aide.
Je déclare forfait de mon côté...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2009)

il y a eu des firmwares
peut etre pas sur la tienne 
tu devrais rebooter


----------



## daquiksta (13 Juillet 2009)

J'ai rebooté et tjs rien...


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Juillet 2009)

J'ai eu ce problème depuis que je suis rentré, moi aussi, vendredi dernier. Un reboot ordinaire n'a pas suffi ==> Hard reboot de la free box


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2009)

Bon, alors, je touche du bois, de retour ce soir, tout semble fonctionner au poil ! !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> J'ai eu ce problème depuis que je suis rentré, moi aussi, vendredi dernier. Un reboot ordinaire n'a pas suffi ==> Hard reboot de la free box



j'ai hard rebooté mais rien !
Ca marchait et ça marche plus : pourquoi ?
Albert


----------



## moonlight serenade (16 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> j'ai hard rebooté mais rien !
> Ca marchait et ça marche plus : pourquoi ?
> Albert



si le hard reboot est vrément inefficace et que t'as vérifié que tous tes cables sont branchés,
apelle Free. Ils ont une hotline assez efficace maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> si le hard reboot est vrément inefficace et que t'as vérifié que tous tes cables sont branchés,
> apelle Free. Ils ont une hotline assez efficace maintenant.



Une aide efficace chez Free ? C'est une blague ? Un type au Maroc va me demande 10 fois mon nom,14 fois la machine que j'ai et bout de 20 minutes va me dire de réessayer dans un quart d'heure, tout va fonctionner à nouveau !
Albert


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Une aide efficace chez Free ? C'est une blague ? Un type au Maroc va me demande 10 fois mon nom,14 fois la machine que j'ai et bout de 20 minutes va me dire de réessayer dans un quart d'heure, tout va fonctionner à nouveau !
> Albert



Chez Free, il y a une aide spécifique pour les utilisateurs de Mac et, en général, on tombe sur des techniciens compétents (enfin, ça a toujours été le cas pour moi).


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Chez Free, il y a une aide spécifique pour les utilisateurs de Mac et, en général, on tombe sur des techniciens compétents (enfin, ça a toujours été le cas pour moi).



L'aide de Free est à fuir !

Albert

PS : ma question ne portait pas sur Free. Pourquoi me parler de Free ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> L'aide de Free est à fuir !
> 
> Albert
> 
> PS : ma question ne portait pas sur Free. Pourquoi me parler de Free ?



Pitêt parce que tu as posé ta question dans le sujet dédié à Free


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai à nouveau le problème, c'est récurrent : pas d'accès aux chaines
> 
> ...





Halbert a dit:


> Une aide efficace chez Free ? C'est une blague ? Un type au Maroc va me demande 10 fois mon nom,14 fois la machine que j'ai et bout de 20 minutes va me dire de réessayer dans un quart d'heure, tout va fonctionner à nouveau !
> Albert



Et puis, c'est tout de même toi qui vient parler de freebox et de l'aide chez Free non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pitêt parce que tu as posé ta question dans le sujet dédié à Free


Et si je pose une question sur la carte mère, un malin (qui n'a aucune réponse à donner)  en guise de réponse va me renvoyer sur le fabriquant ?
Please stop !

Je reprends ma question sur VLC et les chaines TV de Free : pourquoi alors que ca marchait très bien, subitement ça ne marche plus ?

Merci

Albert


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> PS : ma question ne portait pas sur Free. Pourquoi me parler de Free ?





Halbert a dit:


> Je reprends ma question sur VLC et les chaines TV de Free : pourquoi alors que ca marchait très bien, subitement ça ne marche plus ?


Tu sais ce que tu veux, ou quoi ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Et puis, c'est tout de même toi qui vient parler de freebox et de l'aide chez Free non ?



Non pas du tout. J'ai posé une question sur VLC et la télé, et on me renvoie sur l'aide de Free.
A quoi sert une telle reponse dans cet (excellent) forum ?
Strictement à rien.
Albert

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Tu sais ce que tu veux, ou quoi ?!...



Oui, une réponse de quelqu'un qui aurait eu le m^me problème : pas de la pub pour Free
Albert


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Et si je pose une question sur la carte mère, un malin (qui n'a aucune réponse à donner)  en guise de réponse va me renvoyer sur le fabriquant ?
> Please stop !
> 
> Je reprends ma question sur VLC et les chaines TV de Free : pourquoi alors que ca marchait très bien, subitement ça ne marche plus ?
> ...



Mauvaise question : tu demanderais "pourquoi ça ne marche plus chez moi", on te conseillerait de mettre VLC à jour, vérifier tes réglages, ou réparer les autorisations, mais "pourquoi ça ne marche plus ?", je ne peut que te répondre "mais si ça marche toujours très bien !", et encore, n'aies-je pas fait les dernières mises à jour de VLC (je suis toujours en 0.9.9 kekchose) !


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Oui, une réponse de quelqu'un qui aurait eu le m^me problème : pas de la pub pour Free
> Albert



T'es dans le sujet sur Free !...
Essuie tes lunettes !!...
Et où as tu-vu de la pub ?!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mauvaise question : tu demanderais "pourquoi ça ne marche plus chez moi", on te conseillerait de mettre VLC à jour, vérifier tes réglages, ou réparer les autorisations, mais "pourquoi ça ne marche plus ?", je ne peut que te répondre "mais si ça marche toujours très bien !", et encore, n'aies-je pas fait les dernières mises à jour de VLC (je suis toujours en 0.9.9 kekchose) !



Sur les conseils obtenus ici, j'ai tout mis à jour. Mais toujours rien. Hier quelqu'un a dit il avait fait un hard reboot : j'ai fait pareil mais toujours rien !
Albert


----------



## Matt82 (16 Juillet 2009)

Hello,

je viens d'envoyer aujourd'hui même ma lettre de résiliation à Orange pour cause de déménagement. Pour le moment je restais chez Orange car seule l'offre Net d'Orange permettait un dégroupage (partiel) donc financièrement attractif (abonnement FT non nécessaire). 
Dans mon nouvel appartement, j'ai le choix entre : - Offre Net Orange, 8 Mega Max, TV + telephone = 34.90 &#8364;
- Free = 28 Mega + TV + telephone = 29.90 &#8364;​Bouygues, Darty, Neuf, ... aucun des offres ne propose le dégroupage à ma nouvelle adresse. Je vais donc probablement aller chez Free car le débit proposé est plus important (d'ailleurs les infrastructures utilisées étant les mêmes, je ne sais pas pourquoi Orange bride...) et surtout parce que la FreeBox fait aussi office d'enregistreur numérique. 

Je voulais donc savoir si toutes les fonctionnalités de la FreeBox sont compatibles Mac ? 
Qualité de l'enregistreur TV ? 
Points forts de Free à vos yeux ? (mis à part le tarif)

Merci d'avance :rose:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Et si je pose une question sur la carte mère, un malin (qui n'a aucune réponse à donner)  en guise de réponse va me renvoyer sur le fabriquant ?
> Please stop !
> 
> Je reprends ma question sur VLC et les chaines TV de Free : pourquoi alors que ca marchait très bien, subitement ça ne marche plus ?
> ...



Laisse moi deviner, tu as mis à jour VLC en version 1.0 et depuis MyfreeTv ne fonctionne plus ?

Utilises le script VLC pour effacer les prefs, puis va dans le dossier de MyFreeTV et efface le fichier config.xml


Ca refonctionne ensuite.


----------



## moonlight serenade (16 Juillet 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Je voulais donc savoir si toutes les fonctionnalités de la FreeBox sont compatibles Mac ?
> Qualité de l'enregistreur TV ?
> Points forts de Free à vos yeux ? (mis à part le tarif)
> 
> Merci d'avance :rose:



ouaip, tout est compatible. T'as meme des hotliners spécialiste macs (que moi j'ai trouvé assez compétent au passage.


----------



## hippo sulfite (16 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Sur les conseils obtenus ici, j'ai tout mis à jour. Mais toujours rien. Hier quelqu'un a dit il avait fait un hard reboot : j'ai fait pareil mais toujours rien !
> Albert



Yes, je proposais un "Hard reboot" à daquiksta qui avait un problème de connexion à sa Freebox. et tu es venu, dire que chez toi, cela n'avait pas fonctionné. Avoue qu'on est en droit de penser que tu as un problème avec une FreeBox non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Laisse moi deviner, tu as mis à jour VLC en version 1.0 et depuis MyfreeTv ne fonctionne plus ?
> 
> Utilises le script VLC pour effacer les prefs, puis va dans le dossier de MyFreeTV et efface le fichier config.xml
> 
> ...



Merci pour la réponse.
J'avais l'habitude de regarder les chaîne de la TV avec VLC, je lançais mon fichier playlist.m3u.
mais depuis quelques temps plus rien.
Albert


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Je voulais donc savoir si toutes les fonctionnalités de la FreeBox sont compatibles Mac ?
> Qualité de l'enregistreur TV ?
> Points forts de Free à vos yeux ? (mis à part le tarif)
> 
> Merci d'avance :rose:



Toutes les fonctionnalités de la Freebox sont compatible Mac, elle est même, à ma connaissance, la seule à pouvoir lire et écrire sur des disques externes au format HFS+, et non, uniquement sur du FAT32.

L'enregistreur TV permet même de passer sur l'ordi des vidéos enregistrées sur les chaînes "interdites" (TF1, M6, W9 ou Gulli) grâce au tuner TNT intégré (seul l'enregistrement de ces chaînes via l'ADSL ne passe pas sur l'ordi). La qualité est celle de n'importe quel magnétoscope numérique.

Point fort N°1 : la Freebox est très "Mac's touch" : tu branches et ça marche, pas de réglage à faire ou d'identifiant et mot de passe exotiques à entrer, c'est tout prêt, toutes celles que j'ai mis en service (la mienne et celles de mes clients) ont démarrées "au quart de tour"* !


(*) Dès lors que la ligne est Ok, bien entendu !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Yes, je proposais un "Hard reboot" à daquiksta qui avait un problème de connexion à sa Freebox. et tu es venu, dire que chez toi, cela n'avait pas fonctionné. Avoue qu'on est en droit de penser que tu as un problème avec une FreeBox non ?



oui c'est vrai je le reconnais. J'ai repris une discussion en cours mais ce n'était pas clair
Albert


----------



## Matt82 (16 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> ouaip, tout est compatible. T'as meme des hotliners spécialiste macs (que moi j'ai trouvé assez compétent au passage.



Bon ben au revoir Orange, Bonjour Free 
Merci Moonlight et Pascal pour votre réactivité !


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> : (d'ailleurs les infrastructures utilisées étant les mêmes, je ne sais pas pourquoi Orange bride...)


décision commerciale


par contre attention à un point
Free annonce 28  mais TA ligne peut fort bien avoir un débit de 5 ou 15 ou 2
ca dépend de plein de choses

pragmatiquement
Se renseigner auprès de gens freenautes sur le même NRA et si possible TRES proches de ton local



> Points forts de Free à vos yeux ? (mis à part le tarif)


t'as une recherche interne ( au fil  en haut) ou au forum

innovant, experimenté,  costaud
et même leur ancien GROS point faible -SAV -s'est beaucoup amélioré


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse.
> J'avais l'habitude de regarder les chaîne de la TV avec VLC, je lançais mon fichier playlist.m3u.
> mais depuis quelques temps plus rien.
> Albert



Mais alors à quoi ça sert que monsieur VLC il se décarcasse ? "Fichier -> découverte de services -> Chaînes Freebox TV (free.fr)", et tu oublies tes "playlist.m3u" qu'il faut sans arrêt mettre à jour !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je viens d'envoyer aujourd'hui même ma lettre de résiliation à Orange pour cause de déménagement. Pour le moment je restais chez Orange car seule l'offre Net d'Orange permettait un dégroupage (partiel) donc financièrement attractif (abonnement FT non nécessaire).
> Dans mon nouvel appartement, j'ai le choix entre : - Offre Net Orange, 8 Mega Max, TV + telephone = 34.90 
> ...


Techniquement, sur le papier c'est génial ! Il n'y a pas d'équivalent ailleurs. Mais subitement Free a baissé le débit et il ne m'est plus possible de regarder la TV.
Et impossible d'avoir une explication de Free. 
Albert


----------



## Matt82 (16 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'as une recherche interne ( au fil  en haut) ou au forum


Oui oui je sais, je commence à le savoir... 
Dès qu'on demande quelque chose, on a OBLIGATOIREMENT un membre éclairé qui se sent obligé de répondre ça. 
Je suis pas bête, je sais utiliser cette fonction, et je m'efforce de demander quand j'ai pas trouvé de réponse directe et satisfaisante. Grrr  !

Sinon merci pour le reste de ta réponse quand même


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais alors à quoi ça sert que monsieur VLC il se décarcasse ? "Fichier -> découverte de services -> Chaînes Freebox TV (free.fr)", et tu oublies tes "playlist.m3u" qu'il faut sans arrêt mettre à jour !



Ca aussi j'avais essayé mais message d'errur
Albert


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Oui oui je sais, je commence à le savoir...
> Dès qu'on demande quelque chose, on a OBLIGATOIREMENT un membre éclairé qui se sent obligé de répondre ça.


et tu sais pourquoi

parce que  la recherche C'EST obligatoire
et que rien , dans ton poste n'indique que la recherche fut faite


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> subitement Free a baissé le débit et il ne m'est plus possible de regarder la TV.
> Et impossible d'avoir une explication de Free.
> Albert



Ben, des explications, il y en a, et en dehors de la première, aucune ne met Free en cause : 

- au début, vous étiez peu d'abonnés branchés sur la fibre optique, et maintenant, vous êtes plus nombreux et faut partager la bande passante

- Tu as un condensateur quelque part sur ton installation téléphonique (dans une prise ou dans le boîtier de répartition à l'arrivée chez toi), et ça fait baisser le débit (chez moi, ça l'a fait baisser au bout de 18 mois seulement, mais après l'avoir viré, j'avais 50 à 60% de débit de plus qu'avant que ça baisse).

- Tu as déplacé quelque chose qui provoque une perturbation magnétique,

- La qualité de ta ligne téléphonique a baissée (oxydation, infiltration d'eau au niveau du répartiteur local dans la rue, en général)

etc &#8230;


----------



## richard-deux (17 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis revenu de vacances et je n'avais plus internet.
J'ai donc débranché la Freebox et mon débit a descendu de 28 à 18 méga.

J'ai lu sur différents forums qu'il y avait eu une mise à jour du firmware des Freebox.

Voilà peut-être l'explication!


A noter que je suis à 480 mètres du répartiteur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis revenu de vacances et je n'avais plus internet.
> J'ai donc débranché la Freebox et mon débit a descendu de 28 à 18 méga.
> ...



A titre d'information, l'ADSL 2+ (et la pub de Free), c'est 22 mégas (ATM, soit 17,6 "IP" (2,2 Mo/s)) maxi (quand tu es assis sur le DSLAM), et 18 mégas à près de 500 m c'est "beaucoup", donc, je ne pense pas que le reboot de ta Freebox ou la mise à jour y soient pour grand-chose, je pense que se sont plutôt tes illusions qui sont responsables du phénomène !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, des explications, il y en a, et en dehors de la première, aucune ne met Free en cause :
> 
> - au début, vous étiez peu d'abonnés branchés sur la fibre optique, et maintenant, vous êtes plus nombreux et faut partager la bande passante
> 
> ...



Bonjour et merci

Comment enlève-t-on le condensateur ? Ca ressemble à quoi ?

Albert

PS rien à reprocher à Free ! Après des réponse très vagues par émail, arrive fatidiquement la demande d'appeler un numéro surtaxé évidemment, pour prendre rdv avec un technicien hors de prix.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Bonjour et merci
> 
> Comment enlève-t-on le condensateur ? Ca ressemble à quoi ?



A un boîtier noir ou brun, de la taille d'un morceau de sucre environ, avec deux ou trois pattes. De toute façon, que ça soit dans le boîtier d'arrivée ou dans les prises téléphoniques, il ne doit rien y avoir d'autre que des fils, pas de composants, donc, tout ce qui n'est pas un fil, tu vires !



Halbert a dit:


> PS rien à reprocher à Free ! Après des réponse très vagues par émail, arrive fatidiquement la demande d'appeler un numéro surtaxé évidemment, pour prendre rdv avec un technicien hors de prix.



À ceci près que s'il apparaît que Free est responsable du problème pour lequel cet appel est passé, ils te remboursent (sur demande, il y a le formulaire quelque part sur la page de l'aide en ligne de leur site) l'appel et ne te font pas payer la visite du technicien


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> À ceci près que s'il apparaît que Free est responsable du problème pour lequel cet appel est passé, ils te remboursent (sur demande, il y a le formulaire quelque part sur la page de l'aide en ligne de leur site) l'appel et ne te font pas payer la visite du technicien



Et de plus, sur demande, ils déduisent la période d'indisponibilité (cas d'indisponibilité totale) de l'abonnement si une erreur de leur part ou de F.T. est constatée. Je l'ai expérimenté à la suite d'un croisement de ligne effectué par erreur et par F.T. au niveau du DSLAM.
Ce n'est pas de la PUB car pour d'autre points, ils ne sont, ni meilleurs ni plus mauvais que les autres.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> B
> PS rien à reprocher à Free ! Après des réponse très vagues par émail, arrive fatidiquement la demande d'appeler un numéro surtaxé évidemment, pour prendre rdv avec un technicien hors de prix.


tchatt ,  newsgroup , forums lus par free ( aduf etc) gratuit

RV tech ATP: gratuit
(sauf si  l'abonné n'est pas au RV, là, ce deplacement du tech  pour rien est facturé)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A un boîtier noir ou brun, de la taille d'un morceau de sucre environ, avec deux ou trois pattes. De toute façon, que ça soit dans le boîtier d'arrivée ou dans les prises téléphoniques, il ne doit rien y avoir d'autre que des fils, pas de composants, donc, tout ce qui n'est pas un fil, tu vires !
> 
> 
> 
> À ceci près que s'il apparaît que Free est responsable du problème pour lequel cet appel est passé, ils te remboursent (sur demande, il y a le formulaire quelque part sur la page de l'aide en ligne de leur site) l'appel et ne te font pas payer la visite du technicien



Merci je vais essayer de trouver ce condensateur. Je ne suis pas doué pour ça mais essayons !
Albert


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Merci je vais essayer de trouver ce condensateur. Je ne suis pas doué pour ça mais essayons !
> Albert


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


>



Merci ça c'est sympa. C'est le truc noir en haut à gauche ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2009)

Halbert a dit:


> Merci ça c'est sympa. C'est le truc noir en haut à gauche ?


Vi, vi =>:


Pascal 77 a dit:


> A un boîtier noir ou brun, de la taille d'un morceau de sucre environ, avec deux ou trois pattes. De toute façon, que ça soit dans le boîtier d'arrivée ou dans les prises téléphoniques, il ne doit rien y avoir d'autre que des fils, pas de composants, donc, tout ce qui n'est pas un fil, tu vires !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2009)

ils peuvent avoir formes  couleurs et branchements divers , mais s'il y en a un, il est immanquable


----------



## richard-deux (18 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A titre d'information, l'ADSL 2+ (et la pub de Free), c'est 22 mégas (ATM, soit 17,6 "IP" (2,2 Mo/s)) maxi (quand tu es assis sur le DSLAM), et 18 mégas à près de 500 m c'est "beaucoup", donc, je ne pense pas que le reboot de ta Freebox ou la mise à jour y soient pour grand-chose, je pense que se sont plutôt tes illusions qui sont responsables du phénomène !



Je te contredis sur ce point. 

Lors des téléchargements, j'avais un débit de 2,8 MO/S et depuis le 16 juillet, je suis à 1,8 MO/S.

Sur le universfreebox, il y a de nombreux commentaires concernant la baisse du débit depuis la mise à jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je te contredis sur ce point.
> 
> Lors des téléchargements, j'avais un débit de 2,8 MO/S et depuis le 16 juillet, je suis à 1,8 MO/S.
> 
> Sur le universfreebox, il y a de nombreux commentaires concernant la baisse du débit depuis la mise à jour.



Tu peux toujours me contredire, il n'empêche qu'à 500 m du DSLAM, 1,8 Mo/s, c'est très très proche du maximum théorique que cette distance autorise (même si je me suis gourré, la dernière fois, en fait c'est 28 Mb/s ATM, soit 22 Mb/s IP, donc, à moins de 100 M du DSLAM, un peu moins que ce que tu pensais avoir précédemment) et que 2,8 Mo/s, c'est au delà de ce que l'ADSL2+ peut offrir de mieux, même en étant assis sur le DSLAM (2,75 Mb/s si dans cette condition, rien ne vient perturber, notamment la charge générale du réseau) !

Cela dit, je constate aussi, chez moi une baisse du débit, baisse augmentant au fur et à mesure que je vois le nombre de réseaux WiFi Free se multiplier autour de chez moi, mais curieusement, ce mois ci, alors que pas mal de maisons sont fermées, je n'ai jamais eu un aussi bon débit (un peu moins de 10 Mb/s alors que mon record précédent était de 8,2 Mb/s).


----------



## Mac*Gyver (19 Juillet 2009)

Salut,

Une petite question sur les Freebox: peut-on les utiliser de maniere independantes (sans abonnement free).
L'interet: mettre une imprimante en reseau, envoyer ses films du mac vers la FreeTVbox pour les voir direct sur la TV (utilisation en mediacenter quoi).??

Pourquoi? j'ai une freebox suite a un resiliation de chez Free et ils nous ont mis tellement la misere (4 mois sans que ca marche, un service technique qui facture une expertise de 'secretaire' a tout va depuis un portable, plus de tel fixe, jamais de reponse, etc...) que ca me donne pas envie de la leur rendre (on s'est quand meme fait tout rembourser ou presque, faut pas deconner non plus).

Surtout que dans mon pays (autre que celui ou on a eu cet abonnement donc), ya pas de service internet aussi developpé avec les neufbox, freebox, etc... (juste internet quoi) et ca me plairait d' utiliser celle la en media center.

Un avis?

J'ai fait qq recherche mais j'ai l' impression que ca n'interesse pas les utilisateurs en France (vu qu'ils ont deja tous une box) alors pas facile.

Merci a vous


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Salut,
> Pourquoi? j'ai une freebox suite a un resiliation de chez Free et ils nous ont mis tellement la misere (4 mois sans que ca marche, un service technique qui facture une expertise de 'secretaire' a tout va depuis un portable, plus de tel fixe, jamais de reponse, etc...) que ca me donne pas envie de la leur rendre (on s'est quand meme fait tout rembourser ou presque, faut pas deconner non plus).


la resiliation implique de rendre le materiel complet
(qui sinon sera facturé)
voir CGV sections résiliation


----------



## moebius80 (19 Juillet 2009)

Salut,

Je viens de tester le logiciel ExpandDrive ( http://www.expandrive.com/mac )...Il ne semble pas compatible avec le ftp de free...
Quelq'un pourrait confirmer ou me dire comment faire ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2009)

moebius80 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je viens de tester le logiciel ExpandDrive ( http://www.expandrive.com/mac )...Il ne semble pas compatible avec le ftp de free...
> Quelq'un pourrait confirmer ou me dire comment faire ?
> Merci d'avance.



Celui là, je ne sais pas, mais j'en avais testé un autre qui faisait semble-t-il la même chose (me souviens plus du nom), effectivement les icônes montaient, mais je ne pouvais rien faire (ni lire, ni écrire) sur les volumes ainsi montés, je pouvais juste en voir le catalogue.

Par conséquence, je pense qu'effectivement Free a bloqué ce type d'accès à ses serveurs FTP !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2009)

Par le bon site free4mac j'apprends que le site streamplayer.free.fr, qui je le rappelle permet d'acceder aux chaines multipostes via fenetre de navigateur web ,vient d'ajouter 2 options
2 widgets un pour netvibes , un pour igoogle
http://streamplayer.free.fr/

--
tiens ca me permet de constater une bizarrerie :mouais:
vous avez NHK sur VLC?

via le site streamplayer j'accede parfaitement à NHK World
alors que via VLC non

(sensé etre canal 680 depuis quelques jours)
je constate qu'en fait NHK n'est pas listé dans la derniere liste m3u(mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist)
d'ailleurs cette liste chez moi a rigoureusement le même poids dans version juillet et version post ajout de chaines Aout
un peu comme si soit la liste n'a pas été changée soit hardreboot sans effet

or que je sache c'est sur cette liste que streamplayer fonctionne

vous avez NHK sur VLC?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> vous avez NHK sur VLC?



Pas par le biais de "découverte de services", en tout cas, ça s'arrête (pour la TV) au canal 653 !

Moi, ce que je me demande, c'est pourquoi on ne peut pas récupérer les chaînes du décodeur TNT de la Freebox (canaux 7xx) sur l'ordi ?


----------



## discolan (8 Août 2009)

Pas de NHK en canal 680 dans VLC (1.0.1 Goldeneyes), NHK en 680 présente sur la tv freebox


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Pas de NHK en canal 680 dans VLC (1.0.1 Goldeneyes), NHK en 680 présente sur la tv freebox


ok merci

ce qui laisse penser que mon hypothese streamplayer basé sur la liste m3u est inexacte

et pourtant si streamplayer se base sur les flux TV ( via TV)  il y aurait tf1 et w9 dans la liste streamplayer...
et ils n'y sont pas
(comme ils ne sont pas sur vlc)


----------



## richard-deux (8 Août 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ok merci
> 
> ce qui laisse penser que mon hypothese streamplayer basé sur la liste m3u est inexacte
> 
> ...



Le groupe TF1 (donc ses filiales) et le groupe M6 ont demandé à ce que les flux ne soient plus disponible via VLC et streamplayer. 

En revanche, on peut les mettre manuellement:

NHK: rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=812&flavour=sd

AB1: rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=211&flavour=ld

RTL9: rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?namespace=1&service=210&flavour=ld

La liste VLC n'est pas à jour ou inexacte.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2009)

merci , j'avions oublié ce détail de l'innéfable bataille entre bouquets free et norange
et oui on peut ajouter les flux à la main
( d'ailleurs et je l'avais dit dans un poste, un edit et reclassement perso   des chaines de la playlist free ouverte en textedit est plus efficace qu'une modif directe dans VLC, plus long mais plus solide)

A noter: AB1et RTL9 sont dans la liste free( en plusieurs defs)


----------



## richard-deux (8 Août 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> merci , j'avions oublié ce détail de l'innéfable bataille entre bouquets free et norange
> et oui on peut ajouter les flux à la main
> ( d'ailleurs et je l'avais dit dans un poste, un edit et reclassement perso   des chaines de la playlist free ouverte en textedit est plus efficace qu'une modif directe dans VLC, plus long mais plus solide)
> 
> A noter: AB1et RTL9 sont dans la liste free( en plusieurs defs)



Effectivement, AB1 et RTL9 sont dans la liste Free mais ne sont pas dans iMagneto. 
J'ai dû les mettre manuellement.

Chez moi, j'ai refais la liste des flux manuellement, je ne regarde pas les chaînes étrangères.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Août 2009)

et sont dans dentifreex

en boutade_
 je ne regarde pas les chaînes étrangères.
_ 

Ah bon? 
RTL aurait été nationalisé par la France?
 
Bon au sens strict les groupes RTL ont un  joyeux historique de participations croisées internationales
(principalement benelux , Allemagne,France , UK)


----------



## Le docteur (8 Août 2009)

Vous avez trouvé un moyen pour avoir FX autrement qu'en basse résolution (MPEG1) dans Dentifreex ?


----------



## Matt82 (16 Août 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,
J'ai reçu ma Freebox hier. J'ai réussi pour le moment à faire fonctionner le net, la TV et le téléphone. Le Freeplayer est extra, je susi assez bluffé des possibilités qu'on a. 
Par contre j'ai un petit souci. J'ai branché mon iMac en Ethernet mais ma copine possède un PC portable, et donc j'aimerais également activer le Wifi. 
Je suis donc allé sur le site free.fr / Mon Compte / internet / Configurer... 
J ai activé le Wifi avec un filtrage WPA et générer une clé. 

Lorsque je veux me connecter en Wifi, que ce soit par l'iPhone ou via le Pc, il détecte ma freebox. Je rentre la clé qui m'a été donnée. Et là... ben rien du tout. Le PC et l'iPhone me disent qu ils sont connectés au réseau mais ils n'aarivent pas à atteindre un seul site. Pourtant je n ai aucune erreur sur un eventuel mot de passe erroné.

Je me demandais s il n y a pas une option que j ai oublié d activer ? Un peu comme une LiveBox en mode association mais je n ai rien trouvé sur un enregistrement d adresses MAC.

Une idée ? Merci et bon dimanche


----------



## Aliboron (16 Août 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Lorsque je veux me connecter en Wifi, que ce soit par l'iPhone ou via le Pc, il détecte ma freebox. Je rentre la clé qui m'a été donnée. Et là... ben rien du tout.


Question bête (mais tu ne précises pas sur ce point) : tu as bien rebooté la Freebox après les modifications apportées ?


----------



## Matt82 (16 Août 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Question bête (mais tu ne précises pas sur ce point) : tu as bien rebooté la Freebox après les modifications apportées ?



Oui, c est vrai que j ai oublié de le préciser. J ai bien rebooté la freebox. En gros je veux la faire fonctionner en Ethernet pour le Mac, en wifi pour l iphone et le PC mais je bloque 

De même que je debranche ethernet et je mets l iMac en Wifi via Airport... et ca marche. 
Donc a vrai dire je ne comprends pas pourquoi le wifi marche avec l iMac et pas avec mon iPhone ou mon PC portable.

EDIT : enfin ca marche pas tant que ça... 
Airport a planté au bout de 5 minutes, erreur adresse IP avec une joie fenetre en prime :


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Oui, c est vrai que j ai oublié de le préciser. J ai bien rebooté la freebox. En gros je veux la faire fonctionner en Ethernet pour le Mac, en wifi pour l iphone et le PC mais je bloque
> 
> De même que je debranche ethernet et je mets l iMac en Wifi via Airport... et ca marche.
> Donc a vrai dire je ne comprends pas pourquoi le wifi marche avec l iMac et pas avec mon iPhone ou mon PC portable.



Un détail, comme ça : lorsque tu tentes de connecter un des deux autres appareils, le Mac l'est, lui, connecté ?

Parce que si la réponse est "oui", alors tu as certainement juste oublié d'activer le mode "routeur" !

Moyen simple de vérifier : si tu es en mode routeur, l'adresse IP de ton Mac doit être de la forme "192.168.x.x", si elle a une forme différente, genre "88.123.x.x", par exemple, c'est que tu es en mode "mono-utilisateur" !


----------



## Matt82 (16 Août 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un détail, comme ça : lorsque tu tentes de connecter un des deux autres appareils, le Mac l'est, lui, connecté ?
> 
> Parce que si la réponse est "oui", alors tu as certainement juste oublié d'activer le mode "routeur" !
> 
> Moyen simple de vérifier : si tu es en mode routeur, l'adresse IP de ton Mac doit être de la forme "192.168.x.x", si elle a une forme différente, genre "88.123.x.x", par exemple, c'est que tu es en mode "mono-utilisateur" !



J ai edite mon message precedent, la reponse a ta question etant OUI, je pense qu effectivement y a un pb de ce coté là !

EDIT : OK j ai activé le mode routeur et ca marche. Merci bcp


----------



## Matt82 (16 Août 2009)

...Mais depuis le Freeplayer ne veut plus se connecter à mon iMac... et je n ai aucun message d'erreur


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Août 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> ...Mais depuis le Freeplayer ne veut plus se connecter à mon iMac... et je n ai aucun message d'erreur



Ben, normal, pour utiliser le freeplayer, va falloir régler plus fin. En effet, dans son réglage de base, le mode routeur de la Freebox attribue les IP non routables dynamiquement, ce qui signifie qu'à chaque démarrage, ton Mac peut avoir une IP différente, donc, pour user du Freeplayer, il te faut attribuer à ton parc des adresses IP fixes.

Il y a deux méthodes pour y parvenir :

1) si tu ne connectes que des Mac, dans "réglages réseau", tu peux remplacer "via DHCP" par "DHCP avec IP fixe" sur tous les mac (en attribuant l'IP du Freeplayer au Mac contenant les vidéos).

2) Avec ton matos hétéroclite (l'iPhone, je ne sais pas, mais le PC n'a pas cette option "DHCP avec IP fixe), par contre, tu vas devoir utiliser des baux DHCP permanents : dans l'interface de paramétrage du routeur, tout en bas, après les redirections de plages, tu as la possibilité de rentrer l'adresse MAC de chaque matériel, et de mettre en face l'adresse IP que tu veux lui voire attribuer (attention, pour les matériels ayant plusieurs interfaces réseau, comme ethernet et WiFi, par exemple, il y a une adresse Mac distincte par interface).

Cette dernière méthode, combinée avec une limitation de la plage TCP-IP présente, en outre, l'avantage de compliquer un peu plus la tâche de qui voudrait pirater ta connexion WiFi !


----------



## Aliboron (16 Août 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> ...Mais depuis le Freeplayer ne veut plus se connecter à mon iMac...


Quelle est l'adress IP de l'iMac maintenant ? Est-ce bien celle que tu as donnée dans l'écran dédié sur le site Free ? 

Le mieux, de toute façon, c'est de paramétrer tes machines en DHCP avec adresse manuelle. Au moins tu maîtrise le situation : en DHCP simple, les adresses des machines peuvent changer tout le temps, selon l'ordre de mise en route - et celles des machines en veille peuvent se trouver réattribuées...


[MàJ] Grillé !!!


----------



## Matt82 (17 Août 2009)

Merci à vous deux, je regarderai ça en détails demain soir.


----------



## Matt82 (18 Août 2009)

OK ca roule tout marche


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2009)

Hello folks, depuis quelques temps, il se passe un truc bizarre : sur Free TV, je ne reçois plus RTL9 sur la télé (la chaîne se sélectionne, le programme s'affiche sur l'écran, mais pas d'image, juste le son). Par contre, sur les ordis, aucun problème ça marche. Curieux, non ? Je suis le seul ?

Edit : Ah ben mince, ça remarche ce soir (j'ai eu une coupure d'internet cet aprem, il y a un lien ???), ça faisait bien deux mois qu'il n"y avait plus moyen !


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hello folks, depuis quelques temps, il se passe un truc bizarre : sur Free TV, je ne reçois plus RTL9 sur la télé (la chaîne se sélectionne, le programme s'affiche sur l'écran, mais pas d'image, juste le son). Par contre, sur les ordis, aucun problème ça marche. Curieux, non ? Je suis le seul ?



Ici, tout semble ok.
Mais honnêtement, la tv n'est pas souvent en route, et encore plus rarement sur RTL


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2009)

rien de bouleversant mais je le signale
AKTU





mensuel pdf dédié aux chaines freebox

lien direct du #1 ( 4,8 mo)
http://img3.free.fr/im_adsl/mailling/fhv/0909/AKTU_001_SEPT09.pdf


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Ici, tout semble ok.
> Mais honnêtement, la tv n'est pas souvent en route, et encore plus rarement sur RTL



Ben oui, mais là, il y avait "Harley Davidson et l'homme aux santiags", rien que pour la musique, je supporte les deux coupures de pub ! :rateau:


----------



## MortyBlake (5 Septembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hello folks, depuis quelques temps, il se passe un truc bizarre : sur Free TV, je ne reçois plus RTL9 sur la télé (la chaîne se sélectionne, le programme s'affiche sur l'écran, mais pas d'image, juste le son). Par contre, sur les ordis, aucun problème ça marche. Curieux, non ? Je suis le seul ?
> !





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais là, il y avait "Harley Davidson et l'homme aux santiags", rien que pour la musique, je supporte les deux coupures de pub ! :rateau:



Ben donc,avec juste le son, ça suffisait. C'est contre le réchauffement, ils suppriment progressivement les images et dans quelques années, on n'aura plus besoin que de petites boites qui marcheront avec des galènes et puis après ..... de toute façon on sera sourd ...

:rose:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2009)

j'ai l'impression que la gestion tv c'est un sacré boxon

exemple
en theorie nouvelles chaines annoncées ( bouquets japonais JSTV 1et 2 gongtv , arabes , sundance )

pour voir je charge la ""nouvelle " 3mu après riz boute
et je rigole
inchangée
( bon , je sais que le multiposte c'est pas free tv à 100%)

mais par exemple NHK qui EST sur freetv multiposte depuis début Aout
( ajoutée à la main grace au lien donné le 08/08 par richardeux)
n'est toujours pas intégrée dans la 3mu de septembre

d'ailleurs un point m'intrigue
comment trouver les adresses de flux fantomatiques?


----------



## discolan (7 Septembre 2009)

Après passage à Snow Leopard, l'impression en réseau, à l'aide de la freebox, sur mon imprimante Epson Stylus DX7450 ne fonctionnait plus. Il faut juste passer à la dernière version du pilote Gutenprint 5.2.4 et cela fonctionne comme avant.

http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2009)

c'est là
https://twitter.com/LALIGNEDEFREE


----------



## teo (10 Septembre 2009)

Pitin, faut en plus que je me mette à twitter&#8230; je suis largué les amis.
Merci pour l'info


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2009)

l'inconvenient de ce canal
le mélange entre 
- infos generales, tutos
- traitements de cas particuliers de freenautes
(dont eventuellement le cas de l'abonné au tweet)

ca fait  beaucoup d'entrées à scanner avant de tomber sur le traitement de son cas perso

Pour l'instant c'est facile ( ca n'existe que depuis juillet et est encore peu mis en avant)
mais avec le temps ca va gonfler


----------



## Matt82 (10 Septembre 2009)

Hello,
après passage à Snow Leopard, il m'a demandé d'installer Rosetta pour lancer le FreePlayer... J'en ai été un peu surpris mais ça marche sans soucis...
Donc pour ceux qui hésitent à installer SL, le FreePlayer marche très bien


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

J'ai décider ne plus me servir de la fonction WiFi de ma Freebox afin d'utiliser celui de ma Time Capsule.

J'ai sur mon réseau un MacPro, un MacBook et un MacBookPro, ma Time Capsule est branchée sur ma Freebox, mais je ne sais pas quel réglage adopter.

FreeBox configurée en routeur ou pas, DHCP ou pas, doit on activer le UPNP ?

Et quel réglage adopter sur la Time Capsule ? Distribution de plage d'adresse ip ? Partage d'une adresse ? Mode pont ?

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2009)

vlan

panne, plus d'Adsl, en déco permanente

j'ai testé autre filtre , autre alim ( non free, generique)

 alim 1 , y a mauvais contact ou  rien même pas de 88, avec  l'alim 2  la FB tente de charger le firmware
-
la ligne chaude  ne bougera pas tant que je n'ai pas testé une autre  alim de V4
(et que V4) 
A noter ; aucune attente avec le numero special mac, j'ai eu immédiatement un interlocuteur
-
probleme: trouver une alim V4 sur Paris

dans mon immeuble,une connaissance a une V4 mais elle est  absente, et d'autres ne sont pas chez free

et les freenautes que je connais ont des.... HD V5

si vous connaissez un freenaute en V4 prêt à me rendre service quelques minutes (si possible Paris  rive gauche ou centre  pour ne pas le priver de free longtemps)
merci de me contacter

 mon temps de réponse ne sera pas immédiat, devant

 soit aller  me connecter chez des amis

 soit  passer par ligne de secours activée par moments courts
Le 56 ko avec le web 2009 c'est affreux
quasi inutile
99% des fois j'ai " error loading" verifier le site blabla
ou timeout
ou parfois j'accede à google ( parfois)
mais pas aux liens
etc
ingérable
ou alors y a un réglage à revoir?
--
en attendant , de temps en temps des amis me laissent squatter leur ordi quelques minutes


----------



## phoenixx (16 Septembre 2009)

houdini a dit:


> Dont acte.
> 
> Alors pour le kit, une possibilité qui est à la portée de tout utilisateur mac de base est via Fink voir (http://www.finkproject.org/). Pas compliqué de gérer l'installation des applications avec Fink commander (http://finkcommander.sourceforge.net/).
> 
> ...




Merci Houdini ! Mediatomb est bien plus simple et rapide que Homeplayer !

Par contre 1 question : comment faire pour faire lire les fichiers .srt ? J'ai trouvé un sujet sur mediatomb.cc intitulé "transcoding" mais je n'ai RIEN compris. Serais-tu assez aimable pour m'expliquer tout ça, ou au mieux coller le config.xml modifié ?

Merci !


----------



## discolan (16 Septembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> probleme: trouver une alim V4 sur Paris


Désolé V5 et sur Lille.
Perso, j'avais acheté une alim stabilisée chez Conrad quand j'avais une V4 et maintenant elle sert pour notre V5. Super content.
(je crois que c'est celle là)


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Septembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> vlan
> 
> panne, plus d'Adsl, en déco permanente
> 
> ...



Ils ne t'ont pas proposé de passer à la V5? :mouais:


----------



## MarcMame (17 Septembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> la ligne chaude  ne bougera pas tant que je n'ai pas testé une autre  alim de V4
> (et que V4)
> A noter ; aucune attente avec le numero special mac, j'ai eu immédiatement un interlocuteur
> -
> probleme: trouver une alim V4 sur Paris



J'ai ce problème l'année dernière (panne de téléphone) et ils m'ont tenu le même discours : _frapper à toutes les portes pour emprunter une alim de V4_. :mouais:
Je leur ai fait comprendre (cordialement mais fermement) que j'avais autre chose à faire et il m'ont envoyé une nouvelle alimentation (près de 10 jours d'attente !!) qui a résolu le pb.
Insiste et ne te laisse pas faire.
Bon courage.


----------



## kaos (17 Septembre 2009)

Je souhaite faire un choix entre utiliser le réseau wifi de ma freebox V5 ou celui de mon routeur Linksys GL machin .... j'aimerais comparer leur puissance wifi mais je peine à glaner des infos à ce sujet et ou je ne maitrise pas super bien le sujet avec le nom des normes etc .... Le routeur est plus sympa à paramétrer ( bande passante etc ... ) mais .... vous vous feriez quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2009)

kaos a dit:


> Je souhaite faire un choix entre utiliser le réseau wifi de ma freebox V5 ou celui de mon routeur Linksys GL machin .... j'aimerais comparer leur puissance wifi mais je peine à glaner des infos à ce sujet et ou je ne maitrise pas super bien le sujet avec le nom des normes etc .... Le routeur est plus sympa à paramétrer ( bande passante etc ... ) mais .... vous vous feriez quoi ?



Tu peux déjà faire des mesures comparatives de la puissance du signal reçu, en utilisant un soft comme iStumbler, par exemple, qui t'indique (en %) le niveau de puissance et le niveau de bruit du signal reçu par ton Mac (attention, le niveau de "bruit" ne semble bien ne pas dépendre que de l'émetteur) !


----------



## kaos (19 Septembre 2009)

Ben c'est cool ça , je ne connaissais pas ce logiciel , je vais voir ce que ça donne mais je pense que je vais utiliser mon routeur car il offre un tas de paramètres comme la bande passante attribuée au réseau wifi ( je ne l'utilise que pour l'iphone ) 

au cas ou je publierais les mesures comparatives sur ce même fil 



cordialement kaos


----------



## Dendrite (27 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Nous avons un premier ordi PC relié par câble Ethernet à la freebox dans une salle 1. 
Nous avons commandé un seul freeplug classic car nous voulions connecter par CPL notre second ordi, un Mac dans une salle 2.

Le Mac refuse de reconnaître la connexion CPL. 

1ère question : Fallait-il commander deux freeplugs ?

2nde question : Pourquoi dans ce cas, le voyant du freeplug classic de la salle 2 est bien vert, et mon portable (PC, notre troisième ordi) reconnaît le réseau cpl dans cette salle ?

3ème et dernière question : Cela est-il dû à une incompatibilité Mac et freeplug Classic ?

J'avoue que nous ne savons plus si nous devons commander un second Freeplug classic, ou inverser les deux ordis... ou encore si c'est un truc à paramétrer sur mon Mac.

Merci de nous aiguiller,


----------



## Aliboron (27 Septembre 2009)

Non, rien...


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Septembre 2009)

Dendrite a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous avons un premier ordi relié par câble Ethernet à la freebox dans une salle 1.
> Nous avons commandé un seul freeplug classic car nous voulions connecter par CPL notre second ordi, un Mac dans une salle 2.
> ...



Heu, là j'ai du mal à voir le problème, si le mac voit bien le réseau CPL, tout va bien.

Tu as du oublier de préciser ce qui cloche si tant est qu'il y ait quelque chose qui cloche.


----------



## Dendrite (27 Septembre 2009)

Pardon, j'ai modifié mon message d'origine... C'est le Mac qui refuse de reconnaître la connexion cpl bien sûr...


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Septembre 2009)

Dendrite a dit:


> Pardon, j'ai modifié mon message d'origine... C'est le Mac qui refuse de reconnaître la connexion cpl bien sûr...



Alors, je ne connais pas bien le réseau CPL, mais si  j'ai bien compris ce que je viens de lire sur le WEB, il te faut bien deux freeplug : un pour relier la freebox au réseau électrique et un autre pour relier ton Mac. C'est toujours la freebox que sert de routeur et qui distribue les adresses IP (serveur DHCP) le réseau du Mac doit être configuré soit avec une IP fixe reconnue par la freebox soit "via DHCP".


----------



## discolan (28 Septembre 2009)

Il faut un boitier cpl pour ton mac et il faut (si tu n'en as pas, non livré avec ta freebox) que ta freebox soit relié à un boitier cpl (qui fait aussi office d'alimentation d'origine).

ton pc est relié par câble à ta freebox, il faut aussi que ta freebox soit reliée par câble à son alimentation boitier cpl. Enfin, ton mac relié à un boitier cpl par câble.

Il faut que ta freebox soit en mode routeur (pour avoir 2 ou plus d'ordinateurs), il faut l'activer dans ton interface de gestion sur le site de free


----------



## Dendrite (28 Septembre 2009)

Merci à vous deux.

Je vais donc vous faire confiance et commander un second freeplug.

Cependant, pour la curiosité, je ne m'explique pas pourquoi mon portable PC connecté au freeplug "orphelin" reconnaît le réseau ? Une idée ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (28 Septembre 2009)

Dendrite a dit:


> Merci à vous deux.
> 
> Je vais donc vous faire confiance et commander un second freeplug.
> 
> Cependant, pour la curiosité, je ne m'explique pas pourquoi mon portable PC connecté au freeplug "orphelin" reconnaît le réseau ? Une idée ?



Je ne comprend plus rien, ton freeplug est relié à quoi ? Et comment ta freebox est connectée au réseau électrique (je ne parle pas de l'alimentation)?
Tu es certain que pon portable ne passe pas par le WIFI ?


----------



## Dendrite (29 Septembre 2009)

Tout est réglé maintenant.
Ce n'est pas le problème du freeplug ni du CPL.
Il s'agissait de reconfigurer la connexion réseau sur le mac en cliquant dans la fenêtre réseau  : assistant, puis encore assistant puis choisir DSL etc...


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Octobre 2009)

Est-ce possible d'avoir l'écran Mac sur sa TVHD en passant par la freebox ?

Cat mon macbook a que du DVI en sortie ce que mon écran n'a pas... Alors avec les connectiques de la freebox est-ce possible par une autre "norme" (wifi ethernet ???).

merci


----------



## discolan (1 Octobre 2009)

Simplement un cable dvi -> hdmi ou dvi -> vga (j'avais eu çà avec mon macbook pro, mais tout rikiki le cable) cela devrait aller.
Par contre, le dvi ne transmet que la vidéo, donc pour l'audio, il faudra un cable audio du mac vers la tv.

Je ne crois qu'on puisse avoir l'écran du mac sur la tv à proprement parlé via l'éthernet.


----------



## Ralph_ (18 Octobre 2009)

je viens d'avoir les caractéristiques de ma ligne

longueur 538 m
affaiblissement 5db



edit ah non 335m XD


----------



## pascalformac (18 Octobre 2009)

reconnecté
(plus d'un mois sans)

la hotline a bourdé et  m'a fait perdre du temps inutilement
( test croisé d'alim pretendument que avec alim même freebox selon hotliner1, alors que j'ai verifié plus tard c'est inexact: faisable avec toutes alim freebox, confirmé par hotliner2 et d'autes avis)

colissimo en mode cata
(colis bloqué en depot)

bref ce qui aurait pu etre réglé en quelques jours a mis des semaines
---
hotline qui semble pratiquer la téléportation en mode startrek
officiellement annoncée comme à Paris elle est de fait à présent sans doute délocalisée ( Maroc , cimmunication très parasitée et accent parfois très très fort rendant la conversation difficile)

-- et globalement
la ligne de secours ( # en RTC 56ko )  déjà il y a des années c'était pénible , mais avec le web2009, c'est inutilisable ou presque


----------



## Bassman (19 Octobre 2009)

Rien compris. P4M est bien de retour.


----------



## puregeof (28 Octobre 2009)

Sans doute que je débarque et que tout le monde sait ça, mais je viens de découvrir un truc énooooorme.

J'avais Freeplayer qui diffusait une émission dans un coin de mon écran.
Le téléphone sonne. J'appuie sur le bouton pause de VLC.
Je reprends mes activités. J'oublie d'enlever la pause.
Une demi heure ou une heure plus tard je lache la pause, pensant que l'émission reprendra en temps réel. 
Non ! la lecture reprend exactement où je l'avais arrêtée 
Excellent :love:

Questions :

* où est stocké le flux pendant la durée de la pause ?
* Jusqu'à combien de temps peut-on interrompre une émission pour la reprendre ensuite ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2009)

certainement le cache VLC


----------



## discolan (29 Octobre 2009)

Je dirais plutôt dans le disque dur de ta freebox. Je pense que la pause sur VLC est éxactement la même chose que la pause via la télécommande sur la télé Freebox. Cela enregistre (dans les limites du disque dur du boitier hd) et reprend à l'instant même de la pause.


----------



## puregeof (29 Octobre 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt dans le disque dur de ta freebox. .



Ce doit plutôt être la cache VLC. Freeplayer peut fonctionner avec le DD de la Freebox éteint.
=> Où trouve-t-on la cache VLC ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2009)

aucun dossier cache VLC chez moi
c'est donc autre chose


----------



## discolan (29 Octobre 2009)

Effectivement boitier hd débranché électriquement, cela marche encore.


----------



## puregeof (29 Octobre 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Effectivement boitier hd débranché électriquement, cela marche encore.





pascalformac a dit:


> certainement le cache VLC



Finalement ma question était moins con que je ne pensais. 

Quelqu'un sait-il où est stocké ce flux ?


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2009)

un fil de 65 pages sur free non mais sérieusement qui peut y retrouver ses petits la dedans ? :hein:
moi qui voulait avoir la tv sur mon mac via vlc je vais pas me pogner les 65 pages de soucis de mecs qui ne savent pas regler leurs mails


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> un fil de 65 pages sur free non mais sérieusement qui peut y retrouver ses petits la dedans ? :hein:
> moi qui voulait avoir la tv sur mon mac via vlc je vais pas me pogner les 65 pages de soucis de mecs qui ne savent pas regler leurs mails


tu sais que tu as une recherche interne à chaque fil?
_rechercher _à coté _d'outils_


----------



## naas (2 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu sais que tu as une recherche interne à chaque fil?
> _rechercher _à coté _d'outils_


oui et je maintiens ce que je dis, ce fil est indigeste.


----------



## Lamar (4 Novembre 2009)

Pose ta question Nioube !


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Pose ta question Nioube !


ou est mackie ?
( on l'attends pour poser une énigme dans google earth  )


----------



## Lamar (4 Novembre 2009)

Je confirme.


----------



## fadem (4 Novembre 2009)

Je viens d'installer Snow Leopard et depuis, Mail me redemande régulièrement mon mot de passe. TRès agaçant ! J'ai lu ça et là que ça venait en fait des serveurs de Free qui envoyaient une erreur à Mail, lequel réagissait en effaçant le mot de passe et en le redemandant. 

Seulement voilà, c'est devenu presque systématique, à chaque relevée de courrier, depuis le passage à Snow Leopard. Donc là je me dis que ça pourrait plutôt venir du félin et de Mail 4. Quelqu'un rencontre-t-il ce genre pb ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

fadem a dit:


> Seulement voilà, c'est devenu presque systématique, à chaque relevée de courrier, depuis le passage à Snow Leopard. Donc là je me dis que ça pourrait plutôt venir du félin et de Mail 4. Quelqu'un rencontre-t-il ce genre pb ?



Si c'est bien le cas, les affiliés à d'autres FAI devraient aussi rencontrer le problème, or, il y a peu de chances qu'ils viennent voir ce qui se passe ici.

Par ailleurs, une troisième hypothèse envisageable serait que le problème vienne de tes réglages, qui auraient fonctionné avec Leo mais dont la conjonction avec SL pose problème ?


----------



## fadem (5 Novembre 2009)

De quels réglages pourrait-il s'agir ? Le problème c'est que c'est PRESQUE systématique. Parfois ça passe sans que j'ai besoin de retaper les mots de passe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

fadem a dit:


> De quels réglages pourrait-il s'agir ? Le problème c'est que c'est PRESQUE systématique. Parfois ça passe sans que j'ai besoin de retaper les mots de passe.



SL étant (pour cause de PPC) hors de portée de mon champs d'expérimentation, je n'en ai aucune idée, j'ai juste voulu ajouter une piste à creuser, mais je n'ai pas la pelle adaptée pour la creuser moi même ! :rateau:


----------



## MarcMame (5 Novembre 2009)

fadem a dit:


> De quels réglages pourrait-il s'agir ? Le problème c'est que c'est PRESQUE systématique. Parfois ça passe sans que j'ai besoin de retaper les mots de passe.


Le problème peut parfois venir d'un réglage de relève automatique du courrier trop fréquente (<15mn)


----------



## fadem (5 Novembre 2009)

Ah ! Ca c'est un indice intéressant, en effet, ma relève a lieu toutes les 10 minutes je crois. Je vais vérifier ça ce soir.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2009)

10 mn ca passe
le souci est surtout avec les demandes de releve ultra frequente ( toutes les minutes)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

Perso, mon courrier est relevé toutes les 5 minutes, et je n'ai jamais connu de problème (mais bon, j'utilise Entourage, pas Mail).


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2009)

le coup de demande  répetée de mot de passe peut avoir tellement d'origines et causes
on remarque quand même une montée de ce genre de souci avec Mail version Snow


----------



## MarcMame (5 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> le coup de demande  répetée de mot de passe peut avoir tellement d'origines et causes
> on remarque quand même une montée de ce genre de souci avec Mail version Snow


C'est vrai. 
Ca dépend aussi du trafic sur les serveurs pop de free et de leurs stabilité.
Par exemple, avec une relève toutes les 15mn pour 3 comptes, il y a des périodes dans l'année où je n'ai aucun soucis et d'autres où je peux avoir une demande répétée (toutes les heures environs) du mot de passe et sur un seul compte, pendant plusieurs jours, avant que le problème ne cesse de lui même... 
C'est par exemple le cas en ce moment : demande de mot de passe répété depuis 2 jours.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

MarcMame a dit:


> C'est par exemple le cas en ce moment : demande de mot de passe répété depuis 2 jours.



Oui, mais bon, avec un pull et une coiffure comme les tiens, et en plus, vu la gueule que tu tires, on comprend qu'il préfère vérifier, hein, je me mets à sa place !


----------



## puregeof (5 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, avec un pull et une coiffure comme les tiens, et en plus, vu la gueule que tu tires, on comprend qu'il préfère vérifier, hein, je me mets à sa place !



Quant à moi, c'est très régulièrement et pas seulement depuis SL. 
J'ai trois comptes POP actifs (dont Free) et un compte IMAP. Seul Free me pose ce problème.
Et j'en ai marre 

Selon moi ça vient de chez eux plutôt que de SL ou de l'apparence de MarcMame*  

Effectivement ces demandes de mots de passe sont sporadiques mais pas régulières. 
Est-il possible d'identifier si :

- ce problème ne concerne que les utilisateurs de "Mail"
- il se produit chez tous les utilisateurs de "Mail" (qui ont un compte Free)
- ceux qui rencontrent ce problème le rencontrent en même temps (comme moi cet aprem' par exemple. Hier rien).

P.S. : je ne sais pas qui eu cette idée chez Apple d'appeler le gestionnaire de mail "Mail", mais ce jour là il aurait mieux fait de rester couché. Ca ne facilite vraiment pas la vie des utilisateurs qui recherchent des solutions à leur problème sur le net  Un "iMail" par exemple aurait été plus adéquat 

* #MacMe : mon avatar préféré sur MacG. C'est con, mais à chaque fois qu'il apparaît dans un fil ça me met de bonne humeur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> - il se produit chez tous les utilisateurs de "Mail" (qui ont un compte Free)



Ben non ! J'ai, dans ma clientèle, des Mac Users utilisant Mail sous Tiger et sous Leopard (je n'en ai pas encore sous SL), et aucun d'entre eux ne rencontre ce problème (lorsqu'un problème de cet ordre survient chez un de mes clients, j'en suis le premier informé, vu que c'est à moi qu'ils demandent d'y apporter une solution).


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2009)

ca fait un moment que ce sujet est balisé en long et en large ( tous clients de messagerie ou tous FAI)

perso ne considerant pas les services d'email free comme stables 
(Free a des serveurs mail assez " capricieux "quand c'est pas carrement en rade...)
ca fait très longtemps que j'ai été voir ailleurs pour gerer mes emails.
Aucun regret


----------



## MarcMame (5 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais bon, avec un pull et une coiffure comme les tiens, et en plus, vu la gueule que tu tires, on comprend qu'il préfère vérifier, hein, je me mets à sa place !


[mode Johnny _On_]Quoiiiiiii mon pull ??? Kèèssssskila mon puuuuulll ????[mode Johnny _Off_]  :love: :rateau:


----------



## lbuisson (5 Novembre 2009)

Idem pour moi chez Free, j'ai plusieurs comptes chez eux et tous me redemande le mot de passe...

Cela n'arrive que sous Snow Leopard pas sous 10.5 ni 10.4

Ni d'ailleurs chez mes autres fournisseurs de comptes mail

Sachant que mes réglages non pas changé depuis ma migration de leopard à snow leopard c'est donc un soucis lié à Mail de SL...

Si quelqu'un a une idée, car le temps de chargement des mails ni change rien c'est aléatoire.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2009)

faire gerer tes relèves  messages par un compte qui marche
plusieurs font ca ( laposte , gmail etc)
même hotmail-windows live  s'y est mis
 ( très recemment!)


----------



## fadem (5 Novembre 2009)

Ouais c'est une idée mais la solution d'un tiers - Google par exemple - entre moi et mon FAI ne me plait guère. On est suffisamment fliqué pour ne pas mettre en plus dans la boucle des sociétés aux velléités hégémoniques.

Si ça s'arrange pas, je crois que je vais aller faire un tour chez les autres clients de messagerie, pour voir ce que ça donne (j'utilise Entourage au taf, mouerf. Avant j'utilisais Thunderbird. Pourquoi pas mais la simplicité et la légèreté de Mail est quand même très appréciable).


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2009)

ce que je trouuve assez marrant ce sont  les gens qui mettent tout dans lmême panier ( ici FAI) surtout quand on sait que le panier est percé ( service mail free une grosse faiblesse)

quant à la rengaine des hégémonies big brotheriennes, faut arrêter le web tout de suite et utliiser des fiches en  papier bristol dans les tiroirs qui grincent  pour tes recherches ( surtout pas le messan gougle)
et  divers  pigeons voyageurs  pour tes lettres ecrites au jus de citron

moi je reste pragmatique
un truc ne marche pas , je m'en sers pas ,et je prends  ce que marche

et ceci quelque soit le produit ,pas forcement web
Si tu as un service de coursiers qui ne livre pas ou très en retard , tu changes de prestataire
( à moins d'aimer les retards et d'etre amoureux de la standardiste du dit service)


----------



## lbuisson (5 Novembre 2009)

J'ai plus de 20 comptes mails (FAI ou non d'ailleurs) que j'utilise tous bien sur.

La question n'est pas de dire si ça ne marche pas l'utilise plus... Mais comment résoudre le problème, car si cela avait été aussi simple que de ne plus les utiliser je l'aurai fait.

Passer par un tier est une solution mais malheureusement ce n'est pas stable non l'ayant essayé car avec les cascade d'anti-spam (FREE+Tiers+Mail) au final on peut perdre des mails importants.

Merci d'avance si quelqu'un a une solution à ce soucis, j'ai cherché sur les forums US mais bon c'est spécifique à Free donc rien trouvé...


----------



## fadem (5 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce que je trouuve assez marrant ce sont  les gens qui mettent tout dans lmême panier ( ici FAI) surtout quand on sait que le panier est percé ( service mail free une grosse faiblesse)
> 
> quant à la rengaine des hégémonies big brotheriennes, faut arrêter le web tout de suite et utliiser des fiches en  papier bristol dans les tiroirs qui grincent  pour tes recherches ( surtout pas le messan gougle)
> et  divers  pigeons voyageurs  pour tes lettres ecrites au jus de citron
> ...




Par pitié, épargne moi les sarcasmes. J'émets un avis personnel, alors un peu de calme. Inutile de me clouer au pilori parce que tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi. Et en ces temps d'uniformisation absolue des cultures, la "rengaine bigbrotherienne" a sa place, ne t'en déplaise. Ce n'est pas parce que nous sommes utilisateurs de services qu'on ne doit pas un tant soit peu réfléchir aux implications sociétales et éthiques desdits services. Et pour le coup, l'argument passéiste ne tient pas. Une lecture qui devrait t'intéresser : http://www.ecrans.fr/Tout-le-monde-a-interet-a,5762.html

Pour en revenir à ce qui nous importe, comme le dit Ibuisson, le fait d'utiliser un tiers apporte un risque supplémentaire de dysfonctionnement. Outre le spam, on se rappelle du plantage mondial de google qui avait empêché des millions d'utilisateurs d'avoir accès à leur mails. Donc non Google - ou un autre d'ailleurs - n'est pas le grand méchant loup mais ce n'est pas non plus la réponse à tout.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2009)

la rengaine  big brotherienne comme tu dis c'est TOI qui l'a mise en avant , pas moi.
Et n'a rien à voir avec la STABILITÉ du service webmail 

et entre les couacs mail free et les couacs gmail , c'est vite vu, il y en a bien plus coté free

tiens dans ton fameux lien 
free n'a pas un beau role
( la vieiille affaire dailymotion)
ethiquement parlant tu devrais agir et ne pas cautionner...
 ( tu les payes)

bref à part quelques structures specifiques ( d'état ou genre asso à but non lucratif ou de rares entreprises) les entreprises ont comme but de faire du profit et en géneral en étendant leur part de marché ( et les FAI n'ont jamais caché cette stratégie là) et parfois de manière hégémonique

et personnellement je n'ai AUCUNE garantie que quelqu'un ne fouine pas les données de free ou de sfr  ou de bouygues
( tiens bouygues , c'est pas une grosse multinationale  vaguement hégémonique peut etre ? et sfr ca appartient à qui déjà ?)


----------



## fadem (6 Novembre 2009)

ah mais j'ai jamais dit que je cautionnais free, sfr, bouygues et consort... moi j'ai juste dit que je voulais pas en rajouter dans la boucle pour avoir mes mails. Et puis pour en revenir à notre problème - parce qu'on n'est pas là pour débattre du bien fondé du capitalisme et tout ça - je constate juste que les pertes de mots de passe se sont intensifiées depuis que j'ai installé SL. Donc soit les serveurs de Free sont particulièrement fébriles en ce moment, soit y a un pb avec Mail 4. Or j'ai testé Thunderbird et ça m'a semblé plus stable. Maintenant j'ai vu que ma relève de courrier était réglée à 5 minutes. Je teste une relève moins régulière, on va voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Novembre 2009)

Perso, la levée de courrier est toujours aussi "Mer..que" sur Free que ce soit en iMap ou en POP, avec Tiger, Leopard ou Snow Leopard. Pas de problème de mots passes redemandés sur Orange ni sur Mobileme.


----------



## Aliboron (6 Novembre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Pas de problème de mots passes redemandés sur Orange ni sur Mobileme.


... ni chez Free avec Entourage, en ce qui me concerne  _(cf aussi le message de Pascal77 un peu plus haut)_


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Novembre 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> ... ni chez Free avec Entourage, en ce qui me concerne  _(cf aussi le message de Pascal77 un peu plus haut)_



Je pense que ça doit aussi dépendre du serveur (s'il y en a plusieurs).


----------



## Siberia (6 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

N'ayant pu trouver de réponse adaptée ou meme quand ca paraissait adapté, ca ne fonctionnait pas je me permet de poster ici.

En effet, j'ai un problème plutôt gênant, ca fait 4 jours que je n'arrive plus à me connecter à internet via mon mac sous lepoard et ma freebox qui à 2 mois.

Depuis que je l'ai , aucun souçis je me connectais, signal puissant etc.. et depuis quelques jours, plus moyens de me connecter le mesage delai de connexion apparaissant à chaque tentative.
Le pire, c'est que à partir du pc portable que j'ai (vista) aucun problème sur la ligne, et je dispose aussi d'une connexion freewifi, mais non accesible non plus, ce qui laisse supposer que c'est bien au niveau du mac que celà pose problème.

J'ai vraiment tout essayé ( enfin je suppose que non mais bon ) j'ai essayé le WEP et WAP au niveau de la freebox, essayé avec plein de configurations differentes au niveau des paramètres avancés etc...

Rien..

Je sais qu'il existe de nombreux sujet sur ce problème mais aucun ne m'a permis de le résoudre, j'èspère que vous y arriverez..

Merci et à bientot !


----------



## puregeof (6 Novembre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Je pense que ça doit aussi dépendre du serveur (s'il y en a plusieurs).



Et pourquoi pas un problème de trousseau ? 
Je n'y connais rien mais je veux dire par là que la chaîne de caractère que renvoie le trousseau est mal interprétée par le serveur Free... Le problème ne viendrais dès lors pas de "Mail" ou de Free mais de "Trousseau d'accès" :mouais: Quelle différence me direz-vous ? 
J'en sais rien mais il est peut-être possible de modifier quelque chose dans les paramètre du Trousseau pour résoudre ce problème.


----------



## hippo sulfite (6 Novembre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un problème de trousseau ?
> Je n'y connais rien mais je veux dire par là que la chaîne de caractère que renvoie le trousseau est mal interprétée par le serveur Free... Le problème ne viendrais dès lors pas de "Mail" ou de Free mais de "Trousseau d'accès" :mouais: Quelle différence me direz-vous ?
> J'en sais rien mais il est peut-être possible de modifier quelque chose dans les paramètre du Trousseau pour résoudre ce problème.



Non, si c'était le trousseau, ce serait permanent et pas trois semaines correctes et un jour avec dix demandes de mots de passe d'une part et d'autre part, ce serait avec tous les opérateurs et pas un seul.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2009)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Non, si c'était le trousseau, ce serait permanent et pas trois semaines correctes et un jour avec dix demandes de mots de passe d'une part et d'autre part, ce serait avec tous les opérateurs et pas un seul.



Et ça serait avec tous les clients de courrier, et pas juste avec Mail


----------



## MarcMame (7 Novembre 2009)

Siberia a dit:


> ca fait 4 jours que je n'arrive plus à me connecter à internet via mon mac sous lepoard et ma freebox qui à 2 mois.
> 
> Le pire, c'est que à partir du pc portable que j'ai (vista) aucun problème sur la ligne, et je dispose aussi d'une connexion freewifi, mais non accesible non plus, ce qui laisse supposer que c'est bien au niveau du mac que celà pose problème.


Ta Freebox est-elle bien configurée en mode routeur ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et ça serait avec tous les clients de courrier, et pas juste avec Mail


Cette personne parle d'un problème général de connexion, pas juste de mails...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2009)

MarcMame a dit:


> Cette personne parle d'un problème général de connexion, pas juste de mails...



Cette personne, oui, mais pas moi, je répondais à l'hippo, à propos du problème de puregeof, et eux, parlent bien de mail, et non d'un problème général de connexion !


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cette personne, oui, mais pas moi, je répondais à l'hippo, à propos du problème de puregeof, et eux, parlent bien de mail, et non d'un problème général de connexion !



Yes yes. 
A ce propos, depuis deux jours, j'ai passé l'intervalle entre deux levées à 10 mn. Et aucune demande de mot de passe pour Free.


----------



## fadem (7 Novembre 2009)

Moi je l'ai passé à 15 minutes mais ça continue... Comme quoi, y a pas de règle ! Enfin j'aimerais bien comprendre ce qui se passe quand même.


----------



## teo (7 Novembre 2009)

MarcMame a dit:


> Le problème peut parfois venir d'un réglage de relève automatique du courrier trop fréquente (<15mn)



Plus de pb avec Mail sous 10.5.8 / PPC depuis que j'ai suivi ton conseil (15mn). En général, relancer Mail suffisait à permettre le retrait des messages même si ce n'était pas systématique...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Novembre 2009)

bonjour
Y a til en ce moment un souci avec le multiposte
je parle ici de flux via VLC, pas via tv
-
Contexte

je recois un email de demande d'aide  pour les flux VLC via FB V4 , devenus KO suite à chargement de firmware et derniere liste m3u
-- 
je réponds , ben non ca marche (j'ai  vu un journal télé via VLC  ce matin)

et là je fais un truc que je regrette
Je recharge le firmware sur ma FBV4 
et
VLC me fait un truc jamais vu sous cette forme

live555: no data received in 10s, aborting
live555: no data received in 10s, aborting

A priori le plug VLC est ok car le site free du minibouquet , qui exige le plug VLC , lui est OK

par contre les flux via un autre site streamplayer.free.fr  ( qui utilise les m3u ) ne montre pas de flux
les changements de fichiers vlc ne donnent rien

------
edit

réglé?
je n'ai RIEN fait et là  j'ai eu un choc 

(j'ai oublié que j'avais laissé VLC  ouvert sur la liste free,, masquage automatique,  je bosse sur un truc et vlouf  j'entends un topo  ...bfm)

donc c'est revenu 

c'est  soit free soit les dslams mous

je vais annoncer la bonne nouvelle aux retraités et voir si de leur coté c'est idem


----------



## puregeof (19 Novembre 2009)

Quelqu'un a compris quelque chose au message de pascalformac ? :rateau:

Enfin... content que ce soit arrangé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------




fadem a dit:


> Moi je l'ai passé à 15 minutes mais ça continue... Comme quoi, y a pas de règle ! Enfin j'aimerais bien comprendre ce qui se passe quand même.



Un peu en désespoir de cause et sans trop comprendre en quoi ça résoudrait le problème, je suis passé à relève courrier toutes les 15 minutes depuis une dizaine de jours ...

... Et ça marche :love:

Il ne m'a plus demandé mon mot de passe depuis


----------



## SITRALE (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonjoir à tous,

voila je suis en train de booster autant que possible un petit iBook G4 1,25 Ghz, et entre autre je lui ai commandé une carte AirPort sur eBay.

Donc après installation de ladite carte, l'iBook se connecte sans probleme à une LiveBox Pro de cher Orange, par contre je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur une FreeBox , et ce alor que je suis à moins d'un metre de celle ci... ! 

Probleme de canal ? de norme ? 

Au passage : l'iBook capte tous les réseaux aux alentours, les voisins etc...mais pas ma box !  Que mon MBP et le PC de ma cops captent à merveille..


Config : 

iBookg G4 1,25Ghz / 1,25 Go (256 d'origine + 1G DDR PC 2700) / Leop 10.5.8

Merci d'avance.

S.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2009)

SITRALE a dit:


> Bonjoir à tous,
> 
> voila je suis en train de booster autant que possible un petit iBook G4 1,25 Ghz, et entre autre je lui ai commandé une carte AirPort sur eBay.
> 
> ...



Question idiote : le WiFi est activé, sur la Freebox ? 

Sinon, il n'existe pas d'iBook G4 à 1,25 Ghz ! là, je t'écris ça depuis mon iBook G4 à 1,2 Ghz (1200 Mhz, et pas 1250), qui capte très bien ma Freebox, lui.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Question idiote : le WiFi est activé, sur la Freebox ?


question pertinente 
Surtout si c'est pas une FB V5
les modèles anterieurs soit ne sont pas wifi , soit il faut ajouter une carte wifi free


----------



## Matt82 (21 Novembre 2009)

Il a signalé que le PC de sa copine la détecte, donc je pense qu'il est activé son WIfi


----------



## puregeof (21 Novembre 2009)

L'iBook voit d'autres réseaux => la carte Airport fonctionne et est activée
Le MacBook et le PC sont connectés au réseau => la fonction wifi de la Freebox fonctionne et est activée.

:mouais:  :mouais:

Suggestion : l'option "réseau masqué" de la freebox n'est elle pas cochée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Suggestion : l'option "réseau masqué" de la freebox n'est elle pas cochée ?



Là, je ne vois plus que ça, vu que même en limitant l'accès au réseau par baux DHCP permanents, le réseau est visible !

SITRALE, essaie de connecter le mac en entrant le nom du réseau à la main !


----------



## SITRALE (22 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Question idiote : le WiFi est activé, sur la Freebox ?
> 
> Sinon, il n'existe pas d'iBook G4 à 1,25 Ghz ! là, je t'écris ça depuis mon iBook G4 à 1,2 Ghz (1200 Mhz, et pas 1250), qui capte très bien ma Freebox, lui.



Bourde, 1,07Ghz...je bricole aussi un Flat Panel 1,25 en ce moment et j'arrete pas de poster pour les deux ! 

S.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h54 ----------




puregeof a dit:


> Suggestion : l'option "réseau masqué" de la freebox n'est elle pas cochée ?



hum oui je vois pas d'autre truc c'est vrai...je checkerai ca..a suivre.

Merci pour vos reponses !! 

S.


----------



## puregeof (22 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Depuis que j'ai ma Freebox HD, j'ai un DD Iomega Screenplay  1To relié à un des ports USB de mon boîtier HD.
Jusqu'à hier, j'allumais le DD quand j'en avais besoin et presque instantanément j'accédais au contenu du DD via la fenêtre "magneto" avec la télécommande de ma Freebox. 

Depuis hier, alors que je n'ai rien changé à ma config et que je n'ai rien ajouté ou retiré au contenu du DD Iomega, lorsque je veux y accéder, l'interface de la Freebox se fige et je ne peux plus accéder à aucun menu :mouais:
Lorsque j'éteins ou débranche le DD, tout rentre instantanément dans l'ordre.

Je peux accéder au contenu du DD sans souci en le reliant directement à mon iMac. Je peux aussi lire les contenus multimedia sur ma TV en la connectant au DD avec un câble HDMI.
Enfin, je peux accéder au contenu du DD lorsque connecté au boîtier HD via ftp :hein:


----------



## fadem (22 Novembre 2009)

Un petit reboot de la freebox, histoire de faire les dernières mises à jour (si ce n'est déjà fait ?)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2009)

+1
peut etre ca ( selon modele)
le dernier firmware pour  les FB  avec facade aux 2 triangles est de la semaine ( 1.6.1 du 19 novembre)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2009)

Et une fois ça fait, vous pourrez jouer à Doom ou DN3D sur la TV via la freebox.

Histoire de voir, j'ai chargé tous les ".wad" que j'avais : tous les "Doom" fonctionnent (Doom, Doom II, et les deux ".wad" de Final Doom : Evilution et TNT. L'épisode "Doom 1" que la Freebox télécharge est encore un épisode différent de ceux que je connaissais), mais pas les "Heretic" (le 1 fonctionne avec Doom Legacy sous OS X, le 2, je ne sais pas, je ne l'ai pas), ni les Hexen (qui ne fonctionnent pas non plus avec Doom Legacy). Duke Nukem, lui, impec.

Enfin, tout ça, c'est bien, surtout si vous aimez les gros pixels carrés 

Cela dit, pour la jouabilité, ce genre de jeu à la manette, pas terrible, et les piles de la télécommande, je ne sais pas comment elles vont apprécier. Je crois que si l'envie me prend de rejouer à ça, je le ferais plutôt sur mon Mac


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je crois que si l'envie me prend de rejouer à ça, je le ferais plutôt sur mon Mac


oui ménon
c'est connu , on ne peut pas jouer sur mac! 
( dixit les experts vindoziens auto proclamés postant-sur forums pc- et  qui souvent n'ont jamais utilisé un mac)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est connu , on ne peut pas jouer sur mac!



Ah ben ça alors, c'est con, je ne le savais pas, et du coups, ça fait des années que je fais un truc qu'on ne peut pas faire :affraid:


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2009)

et sans BSOD !
un comble


----------



## puregeof (22 Novembre 2009)

fadem a dit:


> Un petit reboot de la freebox, histoire de faire les dernières mises à jour (si ce n'est déjà fait ?)



Merci Fadem 
C'était fait bien sûr. La Freebox le boîtier HD. Soft et hard reboot. Rien n'y fait 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et une fois ça fait, vous pourrez jouer à Doom ou DN3D sur la TV via la freebox.



Et si justement c'était ça :rateau: le nouveau firmware qui empêche le bon fonctionnement du port USB 

N.B. : j'ai aussi fait un test avec une clé USB. Ca marche pas mieux


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Et si justement c'était ça :rateau: le nouveau firmware qui empêche le bon fonctionnement du port USB
> 
> N.B. : j'ai aussi fait un test avec une clé USB. Ca marche pas mieux



Ben chez moi, mise à jour faite ce matin, ma clé USB fonctionne toujours, j'ai bien peur que ton problème ne vienne plutôt de l'USB du boîtier !


----------



## mimoune1303 (24 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Alors enfaite, je vous explique. Je n'arrive plus à utiliser MacFree Tv depuis quelques mois. Lorsque je programme un enregistrement, le programme s'arrête et mon mac me dit que le programme à du quitter inopinément. 
Enfin, donc du coup je l'ai désinstaller et je voulais le réinstaller mais je me rends compte que le site officiel.... é ben il marche plus :/
Est ce que vous savez si on peut encore utiliser Macfree TV ou c'est la fin de ce logiciel super pratique ?

Merci à tous


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2009)

t'en as plein d'autres ( et qui eux marchent et sont mis à niveaux regulierement)
 imagneto dentifreex etc , la liste complete se balade dans le fil
en haut t'as une recherche interne au fil  (à coté d'outils)


----------



## puregeof (24 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben chez moi, mise à jour faite ce matin, ma clé USB fonctionne toujours, j'ai bien peur que ton problème ne vienne plutôt de l'USB du boîtier !



Merci Pascal. Mais ça ne doit pas être ça puisque je peux accéder à mon DD connecté à mon boîtier HD par ftp.

Du coup en désespoir de cause, je suis allé boire un petit verre en laissant tout en plan. 
Quand je suis rentré, le menu du "Magneto" apparaissait avec mon DD accessible :rateau: J'ai pu parcourir son contenu sans aucun problème. 

Après j'ai tout éteint (boîtier HD et DD externe). Le lendemain je remets en route. Même topo  Menu du boîtier HD figé. Après 15/20 min ça se débloque :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2009)

Ton disque, il est alimenté ? et si non (auto-alimentation par USB), tu as essayé en le branchant via un raccord en Y sur les deux prises USB du boîtier HD ? Chez moi, pour que mon disque de 2,5" monte, je dois l'alimenter par les deux prises USB du boîtier HD, sinon, le disque n'a pas assez de courant pour démarrer complètement, et là, ça bloque le menu du magnéto (mais bon, dans ce cas, l'accès via FTP ne fonctionne pas non plus, et ça n'explique pas "la clé USB" qui elle, normalement se contente d'une seule alimentation).


----------



## puregeof (25 Novembre 2009)

Oui, le disque est alimenté.
Par contre intéressant ta remarque : pas assez de courant bloque le menu. Autre cause -> même symptôme.
Quand je serai rentré à Paris j'essaierai le branchement en "y", on ne sait jamais. Tu passes par un mini hub pour faire ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Oui, le disque est alimenté.
> Par contre intéressant ta remarque : pas assez de courant bloque le menu. Autre cause -> même symptôme.
> Quand je serai rentré à Paris j'essaierai le branchement en "y", on ne sait jamais. Tu passes par un mini hub pour faire ça ?



Non, j'ai un adaptateur "Y", ça comporte une prise USB femelle reliée à deux prises USB mâles, dont une seule est reliée au canal des données, ce qui permet d'utiliser la seconde uniquement pour l'alimentation électrique.


----------



## richard-deux (26 Novembre 2009)

Comme Pascal, j'utilise un câble USB Y mais ma connexion à mon DD externe se fait différemment.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Comme Pascal, j'utilise un câble USB Y mais ma connexion à mon DD externe se fait différemment.



Non, non, elle se fait pareil, mais mon Y à moi équivaut à une rallonge, il me faut un câble USB normal en plus !


----------



## Le docteur (26 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

Voilà ! Ça fait déjà pas mal de mois que j'ai acheté un nouveau DD externe (un Maxtor 500G0). Et il semblait qu'entre lui et la Freebox, ça n'était pas le grand amour (mais j'ai l'impression que ça a coïncidé avec une mise à jour du bouzin, j'en suis même à peu près sûr).

En gros, j'avais de très forts ralentissements dans l'enregistrement, des coupures dans la vidéo et le son. Le pire, c'est que ces coupures étaient aussi présentes si on regardait en enregistrant. 

J'en ai eu marre et j'ai racheté un DD externe (il était déjà pas mal plein aussi, malgré tout, mais j'aurais eu encore pas mal de marge). 
Surprise : même chose dans un premier temps, puis plus reconnu du tout. 
En plus, je me suis aperçu que Partition Magic aussi refusait d'aller plus loin qu'environ 200GO pour une partition FAT32. J'ai commencé à me demander si avec un disque plus petit ça n'aurait pas fonctionné, mais je n'ai pas testé ça.

De guerre lasse j'ai fini par tout coller sous XFS, via un live CD Ubuntu. 
Ça marche extrêmement bien, avec les limitations du XFS.
- Je ne suis pas sûr que les accents soient si bien gérés que ça.
- Pas de possibilité de lecture ou d'écriture du disque autrement que depuis le FTP (en même temps ça me semble pas mal plus rapide, mais transférer un gigot ça doit prendre 20 minutes environ).

*Je me demande s'il existe un pilote fiable pour lire/écrire sur du XFS depuis Mac. J'avais cru comprendre que MacFuse le fait ou peut potentiellement le faire, mais je n'ai strictement rien trouvé parlant de ça&#8230;. 
*
Je commence à me demander, vu le nombre de personnes rencontrant des problèmes avec des disques durs, si j'ai un problème matériel (et eux aussi, faiblesses des USB chez Free ?) ou si notre provider ne serait pas en train de commencer à nous gêner discrètement pour qu'on arrête de brancher de  l'externe sur nos box.

- J'ai testé avec une clé 8GO : ça marche, mais elle semble mettre quelques secondes à être reconnue.
- J'ai testé avec un ancien externe Iomega qui passait très bien dans le temps : rien ne va plus non plus pour lui&#8230;

&#8230; étrange&#8230;

&#8230; fatigué, moi&#8230;

PS . Il y a une manip' qui semble donner quelquefois des résulats : débrancher l'alim de la FreeBox pendant dix minutes et ensuite rallumer et rebrancher l'externe&#8230; Chez moi ça marchait bof&#8230; 

&#8230; fatigué, quand même ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------

Ah ! J'avais oublié, le HFS+ :
- Ca marche apparemment, mais il est en lecture seule
- Retour sur le Mac, rebidouille des droits "lecture et écriture" pour "everyone" -> marche toujours pas, toujours lecture seul.

J'ai donc laissé tomber aussi, d'autant plus que pas mal de gens rapportent des gros problèmes avec le HFS+ sur la Freebox : lecture seule d'un coup non virable et obligation de reformater, surtout. D'une certaine manière, j'ai de la chance, ça me l'a fait direct. Dans le temps pourtant ça fonctionnait

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------

Là je suis mort de rire (jaune)

En bidouillant ce matin la Freebox me dit :
- mise à jour nécessaire ! Je fais la mise à jour
- Cette andouille me dit que je n'ai que le bas débit Je force le débit normal (FreeGo me confirme mon 10GO)  Et tout marche 

Toujours patienter :mouais:


----------



## puregeof (26 Novembre 2009)

Merci les gars pour vos suggestions 
J'essaye a mon retour.

Que penser de la theorie du Doctor ?
Un bridage discret des DD externes me semble peut vraisemblable. Par contre je contimue a penser qu'un souci au niveau du hardware est probable. 
On est vraiment nombreux a connaitre des problemes de DD externes recemment ?

P.S. : sorry pour les accents. Clavier qwerty


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Merci les gars pour vos suggestions
> J'essaye a mon retour.
> 
> Que penser de la theorie du Doctor ?
> ...



Je ne pense pas, car mon firmware est à jour, et je n'ai aucun problème avec mon disque dur externe. Si bridage il y avait, je pense que tout le monde serait touché, non ?


----------



## Le docteur (29 Novembre 2009)

Si. Ca semble logique. A moins qu'ils se contentent de ne pas être trop regardant sur le support de l'USB et des disques externes en FAT.
Le XFS (déjà plus fiable apparemment, à la base) est un peu plus contraignant (tout le monde ne va pas se taper une heure de transfert pour récupérer un film, faut n'avoir que ça à foutre).

Donc on pourrait imaginer qu'il n'y ait pas volonté franche de brider tout le monde, mais tout simplement tendance à la négligence, ne gênant que des utilisateurs ayant déjà un matériel un peu faiblard au niveau des connectiques.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2009)

Ben, je ne sais pas trop, en fait, la dernière fois que je l'ai branché, mon disque était en HFS+, et il a été reconnu de suite par mon boîtier HD !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2009)

Une expérience pour ceux d'entre nous qui utilisent encore des machines sous OS 9 munies d'une carte Airport (ou de tout autre dispositif WiFi) : 

OS 9 ne gérant pas les clés WPA, c'était (à moins de vivre dangereusement avec une clé WEP) difficile de connecter une machine sous OS 9 en WiFi sur la Freebox. Par ailleurs, le manque de navigateurs modernes sous OS 9 rendait l'opération un peu futile.

La situation ayant changé avec l'apparition récente de navigateurs modernes sous OS 9 (Classilla entre autres), il est intéressant de savoir qu'on peut toujours se connecter à notre Freebox v5  Par la bande, sans faire usage d'une clé WEP si peu sécurisante, et ce, en partageant sa connexion, et en utilisant le réseau Free WiFi ainsi généré.

Là de suite, c'est ainsi que je rédige ce post depuis mon Pismo démarré sous OS 9 pour la circonstance, via le navigateur Classilla, et connecté via le réseau Free WiFi de ma propre Freebox.

À noter que bien qu'encore en version "alpha", Classilla semble d'ores et déjà très stable, et que s'il n'est certes pas aussi réactif que Safari 4, il n'en demeure pas moins parfaitement utilisable.


----------



## discolan (4 Décembre 2009)

Un truc qui me chagrine : Comment récupérer des enregistrements sur une chaine non protégée (ex : France5) depuis la freebox hd vers mon Mac ?
Avec Filezilla, je ne vois pas les Enregistrements. Par contre, je vois bien ce qui se trouve dans le dossier Vidéos (l'upload marche bien).

Là ou c'est encore plus étrange, c'est que si je me connecte via Safari sur ftp://hd1/freebox.fr j'arrive à voir ce qui se trouve dans le dossier Enregistrements mais dès que je veux copier, ce n'est pas possible, on me dit que je ne peux pas le lire.

France5 n'a pas de cadenas quand on regarde sur la freebox hd.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Un truc qui me chagrine : Comment récupérer des enregistrements sur une chaine non protégée (ex : France5) depuis la freebox hd vers mon Mac ?
> Avec Filezilla, je ne vois pas les Enregistrements. Par contre, je vois bien ce qui se trouve dans le dossier Vidéos (l'upload marche bien).
> 
> Là ou c'est encore plus étrange, c'est que si je me connecte via Safari sur ftp://hd1/freebox.fr j'arrive à voir ce qui se trouve dans le dossier Enregistrements mais dès que je veux copier, ce n'est pas possible, on me dit que je ne peux pas le lire.
> ...



Je parviens sans problème à récupérer tout ce que j'enregistre sur ma Freebox au moyen de Captain FTP (payant) et aussi de CyberDuck (gratuit), et ce y compris ce que j'enregistre sur les chaînes dites "verrouillées" qu'il suffit d'enregistrer via les canaux 7xx (chaînes du tuner TNT de la Freebox : meilleure qualité d'image en cas de bande passante un peu limite,  et aucune chaîne verrouillée).


----------



## discolan (4 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je parviens sans problème à récupérer tout ce que j'enregistre sur ma Freebox au moyen de Captain FTP (payant) et aussi de CyberDuck (gratuit), et ce y compris ce que j'enregistre sur les chaînes dites "verrouillées" qu'il suffit d'enregistrer via les canaux 7xx (chaînes du tuner TNT de la Freebox : meilleure qualité d'image en cas de bande passante un peu limite,  et aucune chaîne verrouillée).


J'ai essayé avec Cyberduck. Je vois bien ce qu'il y a dans "Enregistrements" mais toujours impossible de récupérer;  alors que je peux rappatrier vers le Mac ce qui est dans "Vidéos".
Les permissions ne semblent pas poser problème; 600 pour les "Enregistrements" et 644 pour les "Vidéos".




```
RETR France 5 - All&#65533;, docteurs - 01-12-2009 20h40 1h55m.ts
550 Request action not taken (file does not exist or no access).
```


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2009)

Ben, je ne suis pas certain, mais je pense que si, il y a un problème de permissions, les "00" de 600, ça m'évoque du "no acces". Faut que je regarde comment c'est chez moi !

EDIT : C'est ça, 600, tu n'es pas autorisé à "lire" les fichiers, il faudrait qu'il y ait au moins 604, moi, j'ai 644 partout :


----------



## discolan (4 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, je ne suis pas certain, mais je pense que si, il y a un problème de permissions, les "00" de 600, ça m'évoque du "no acces". Faut que je regarde comment c'est chez moi !
> 
> EDIT : C'est ça, 600, tu n'es pas autorisé à "lire" les fichiers, il faudrait qu'il y ait au moins 604, moi, j'ai 644 partout


En fait, j'ai 644 pour les enregistrements : Propriétaire Lire/Ecrire, Groupe Lire/- Autres Lire/-.
et 600 pour les vidéos et jeux : Propriétaire Lire/Ecrire.

Donc, j'ai comme toi pour les enregistrements et pourtant cela coince.
De toute façon, je n'arrive pas à changer les permissions.


----------



## Aliboron (5 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> .../... les chaînes dites "verrouillées" qu'il suffit d'enregistrer via les canaux 7xx (chaînes du tuner TNT de la Freebox : meilleure qualité d'image en cas de bande passante un peu limite,  et aucune chaîne verrouillée).


Oui, à condition d'avoir une Freebox 5 avec tuner TNT. Ils n'en ont pas fourni pendant longtemps. La mienne (décembre 2007) n'en a pas (le mode d'emploi y faisait encore allusion mais c'est tout). Donc pas de chaînes en 7xx (ceci explique peut-être bien cela)


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Décembre 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Oui, à condition d'avoir une Freebox 5 avec tuner TNT. Ils n'en ont pas fourni pendant longtemps. La mienne (décembre 2007) n'en a pas (le mode d'emploi y faisait encore allusion mais c'est tout).



Bon, ben j'apprends un truc, là, j'ignorais faire partie d'une minorité de privilégiés (les deux boîtiers "HD" que j'ai eu en étaient dotés, le premier, (alim 12V deux antennes), comme l'actuel qui l'a remplacé lorsqu'il est tombé en panne (alim 9V trois antennes), je pensais qu'elles l'avaient toutes, à l'exception de la toute première génération, le tuner TNT 



Aliboron a dit:


> Donc pas de chaînes en 7xx (ceci explique peut-être bien cela)



Pas "peut-être", les chaînes en 7xx sont celles du tuner TNT !


----------



## Aliboron (5 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas "peut-être", les chaînes en 7xx sont celles du tuner TNT !


Oui, mon raccourci était probablement un peu rapide. Ma remarque concernait le fait que, par le tuner TNT et ces chaînes en 7xx, on peut enregistrer des programmes sinon verrouillés. Je présume donc que c'est "peut-être" pour cette raison que le tuner TNT a été supprimé (il a pu y avoir des négociations avec les TF1-M6 et autres pour qu'ils acceptent de revenir sur le bouquet Free moyennant cette contrepartie, par exemple).


----------



## discolan (11 Décembre 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Un truc qui me chagrine : Comment récupérer des enregistrements sur une chaine non protégée (ex : France5) depuis la freebox hd vers mon Mac ?
> Avec Filezilla, je ne vois pas les Enregistrements. Par contre, je vois bien ce qui se trouve dans le dossier Vidéos (l'upload marche bien).
> 
> Là ou c'est encore plus étrange, c'est que si je me connecte via Safari sur ftp://hd1/freebox.fr j'arrive à voir ce qui se trouve dans le dossier Enregistrements mais dès que je veux copier, ce n'est pas possible, on me dit que je ne peux pas le lire.
> ...


*RESOLUTION DU PROBLEME :*

Sous Snow Leopard : impossible comme indiqué au dessus.
Passage sous BootCamp Windows 7 RC 64 bits, rapatriement avec Filezilla sur le disque windows sans aucun problème.
Je relance Snow Leopard, je copie mon enregistrement du disque windows vers Snow Leopard.

Moralité : mon soucis ressemble au problème d'accès à un disque FAT32 depuis Snow Leopard comme évoqué par d'autres.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2009)

Coucou
je signale un souci

la derniere maj de  firmware FBV4 , le firmware   1.5.8 pour V4 dégroupée du 10 /12
rend Dentifreex inoperant

( plus d'accès aux listes de chaines et aux flux via dentifreex)

via VLC ca passe

--
j'espere qu'il y aura un correctif ( un dentifreex9.16?)
car  c'est le seul magneto qui marche  sur panther 
( OS dinosaurien  )


----------



## Le docteur (13 Décembre 2009)

Bizarre pour l'impossibilité de récupérer ce qu'il y a dans le dossier "enregistrement".
Je viens de tester avec Transmit (chatouilleux pourtant) puis avec CyberDuck et Fetch, ça passe toujours sans sourciller. Ce sont des petits fichiers néanmoins. Mais je ne ne pense pas que ça influe.


----------



## Gracie (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai 2 ordi mac et une freebox à la maison.
Mon imac a toujours eu une connexion wifi plus lente que mon MacBook. Mais progressivement ça s'est aggravé et c'est devenu très génant, parfois je n'ai plus du tout accès à internet.
Amené l'ordi chez Apple, ils m'ont changé la carte wifi : résultat, c'est encore pire.
On a tout essayé, désinstallation, réinstallation de Mac os X, changement de canaux de la freebox etc. Toujours le même problème. 

Ce que j'ai observé : ça s'aggrave le week-end et quand d'autres ordi son allumés mais tous autres ordis éteints j'ai quand même des problèmes. Certains canaux de la freebox ne sont pas du tout captés par l'Imac, en ethernet tout va bien. Et mis exactement au même endroit avec exactement la même configuration et, d'après le gars d'Apple, exactement la même carte, mon Mac Book marche impeccablement. C'est à n'y rien comprendre. D'ailleurs personne n'y comprend rien.  :-'(

Y aurait-il un petit génie, ici, pour m'aider ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2009)

Gracie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai 2 ordi mac et une freebox à la maison.
> Mon imac a toujours eu une connexion wifi plus lente que mon MacBook. Mais progressivement ça s'est aggravé et c'est devenu très génant, parfois je n'ai plus du tout accès à internet.
> ...



Ici, non, au SAV d'Apple, sûrement  à condition qu'ils daignent regarder du côté des antennes ou du câble d'antenne plutôt que de celui de la carte.

Cela dit, il y a un test que tu peux faire : intervertit les cartes de tes Mac, pourvoir ce qui se passe, mais je suis sûr que la situation ne changera pas, ça sera toujours pareil (ça, c'est pour tester toi même les cartes), et pour innocenter le système, démarre l'iMac en mode sur le disque dur du MacBook (lui même démarré en mode target), si ça fait aussi pareil, ça prouvera que ça ne vient pas du système non plus, la combinaison de ces deux tests te permettra d'insister pour que les gens d'Apple regardent du côté que je t'ai dit plus haut.


----------



## Gracie (13 Décembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup.

Je ne sais rien faire de tout cela. 
Et il me semble bien que le gars d'Apple avait contrôlé l'antenne, enfin c'est ce qu'il m'a dit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2009)

Gracie a dit:


> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> Je ne sais rien faire de tout cela.



Il n'y a aucune difficulté à réaliser ça, normalement, (bon, les cartes, sur les Mac récents, je ne suis pas absolument certain qu'elles soient aussi accessibles que sur les modèles plus anciens, mais à priori, pas de raison), tu ne connais pas quelqu'un qui pourrait t'aider, un Macuser moyen doit savoir réaliser ces tests !



Gracie a dit:


> Et il me semble bien que le gars d'Apple avait contrôlé l'antenne, enfin c'est ce qu'il m'a dit.



Visiblement, il y a un truc qu'il a raté, le gars d'Apple, alors, ces tests permettraient de savoir exactement d'où vient ton problème, si l'un d'eux change quelque chose, c'est l'élément concerné (carte ou système), si les deux ne changent rien, c'est les antennes ou un élément dans leur descente, il n'y a pas d'autre cause possible !


----------



## Gracie (13 Décembre 2009)

Okay j'essaye ça. Merci


----------



## Gracie (14 Décembre 2009)

Tous mes mails antérieurs au 6 décembre ont disparu en même temps de zimbra et de mail ???? C'est quoi ce bazar ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2009)

Gracie a dit:


> Tous mes mails antérieurs au 6 décembre ont disparu en même temps de zimbra et de mail ???? C'est quoi ce bazar ?



tu peux préciser un brin?
Pop ou imap?

et si par hasard le 6 decembre est une date liée à des soucis ordis

et de toutes facons t'as des sauvegardes sur DD externes
( enfin j'espere que tu en fais...)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Décembre 2009)

bonjour
petite news  interessante à terme

Free va adhérer à  lassociation "Médiation Communications Electroniques" (l'AMCE)

- 
instance de mediation entre utilisateurs et FAI

Recours pour résoudre un conflit à l'amiable,
A condition que le dossier soit recevable
 ( pas d'avancée  via les voies prévues par le FAI)

Sans frais 

( source aduf newsletter 1457)


----------



## angstrom (22 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Coucou
> je signale un souci
> 
> la derniere maj de  firmware FBV4 , le firmware   1.5.8 pour V4 dégroupée du 10 /12
> ...


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2009)

angstrom a dit:


> j'espere qu'il y aura un correctif ( un dentifreex9.16?)


le developpeur avait en theorie abandonné de futures versions selon free4mac

mais j'ai posté ( sous autre nom pascdee) et ca iintrigue le developpeur FreeFL
il verra apres les fetes
là
http://www.free4mac.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=798&p=4451&e=4451


> Que puis je faire  ?


apprendre à cliquer les balises macg


edit
j'ai posté là bas un lien vers ici


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais j'ai posté ( sous autre nom pascdee)



C'est dingue, ce qu'il te va bien, cet avatar


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2009)

waow j'avais même pas fait gaffe


----------



## angstrom (22 Décembre 2009)

je viens d'envoyer un message sur le site ... 
qui dit subtentiellement ce qui est écrit au dessus. 
En attendant que vlc seul; ou dentifreex et vlc ensembles fonctionnent à nouveau
je ne vois aucune autre solution pour l'instant que d'attendre.... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h36 ----------

sur le site de free .... evidemment

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------

j'ajoute que l'imac est en X.5.6 et vlc 8.6
et le macbook pro en X.6.2 et vlc 10.0.3
les deux sont out via vlc ou via dentifreex, ou via imagnéto

le seul point commun c'est cette mise a jour de la freebox V4 en 1.5.8 , la derniere maj.


----------



## angstrom (23 Décembre 2009)

à ce propos.
Juste pour ceux qui on perdu l'usage de VLC avec la mise à jour du firmware de la freebox v4.
Voici, une lien trouvé sur l'aduf qui donne une liste à ouvrir dans vlc
la playlist de pilips : http://dl.Free.fr/te7GTxS0C 
fonctionne pour les chaines qui s'y trouvent, malheureusement la liste ne les présente pas toutes.
en attendant que free remette les choses
Ca fontionne sur vlc 10.0.3 ici. En attendant mieux de free


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2009)

tant qu'à faire tu mets le sujet aduf
c'est là
http://www.aduf.org/viewtopic.php?p=1424357


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2009)

J'ai plusieurs adresses Free, et depuis trois jours, impossible de récupérer le courrier sur l'une d'entre elles : mot de passe refusé.

Bien entendu, je me jette sur le webmail, et là : pareil.

Qu'à cela ne tienne, je vais dans mon interface de gestion, et je change le mot de passe de cette adresse (en fait, je le resaisis, c'est à dire que je remets le même). Le temps que le changement soit pris en compte, je retente : ça marche, je récupère mon courrier &#8230; Une fois seulement, ensuite, ça recommence. De retour dans l'interface de gestion, tard hier soir, je re-change de mot de passe (vraiment un nouveau, cette fois), et ce matin, je récupère mon courrier &#8230; Une fois, et ça recommence.

Bien entendu, c'est mon adresse principale (celle que j'ai depuis 10 ou 12 ans).

Le SAV de Free contacté (via le chat) me demande d'attendre 48 heures avant de recommencer. Ok, mais je n'y crois pas.

Je me demande si l'un d'entre vous a déjà connu ce genre de problème ?


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ai plusieurs adresses Free, et depuis trois jours, impossible de récupérer le courrier sur l'une d'entre elles :
> 
> Je me demande si l'un d'entre vous a déjà connu ce genre de problème ?


petite précision
adresse free webmail  standard ou ...zimbra?

car si c'est zimbra ca semble etre  un couac
(on commence à voir des fils là dessus)


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2009)

Celle ci est resté en standard, celle sous Zimbra, elle, continue à fonctionner ! Du moins, il me semble, tu me mets le doute, là, c'est laquelle que j'ai basculé sur Zimbra ?

Mince, comment on fait pour savoir lequel est migré sur Zimbra ? ils me proposent la migration pour les deux comptes, et je ne me souviens plus lequel j'ai déjà migré ???


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2009)

ben par l'endroit de log non?
http://zimbra.free.fr/login/
ou
http://imp.free.fr/


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben par l'endroit de log non?
> http://zimbra.free.fr/login/
> ou
> http://imp.free.fr/



Ben oui, mais vu que je ne peux pas me logger  

Cela dit mon autre compte principal est toujours en "imp.free.fr", donc il est possible que finalement ça soit celui qui bloque qui soit sous Zimbra !


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2009)

pas clair
tu ne peux pas te logguer sur les DEUX sites?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas clair
> tu ne peux pas te logguer sur les DEUX sites?



Hello, ce matin, c'est revenu, et ça n'était pas un compte zimbra ??? Mézalor, c'est quel compte, que j'ai passé en Zimbra ? :confused;


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2009)

c'est de l'humour ou t'es pas réveillé?

je te donne un exemple exageré volontairement
si je vais sur impfree et que j'y mets mes logs hotmel 
que se passe til?
rien

si je vais sur zimbra et que je mets mes logs zimbra 
que se passe til?
ca se loggue

et si je vais sur impfree et entre mes log zimbra
ben normalement il ne se passe rien

capice?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est de l'humour ou t'es pas réveillé?
> 
> je te donne un exemple exageré volontairement
> si je vais sur impfree et que j'y mets mes logs hotmel
> ...



Ce qui signifierait que Free ne serait pas capable d'orienter,à partir de *l'unique *page d'accueil "webmail" vers "imp.free" ou "zimbra" en fonction de l'identifiant entré, et que pour les comptes zimbra, faudrait se taper l'adresse "à la mimine" parce qu'il n'y a pas de lien vers ce webmail là sur la page d'accueil de Free ?


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2009)

et les liens en 		 			  			#*2681*  c'est quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et les liens en 		 			  			#*2681*  c'est quoi?



Ce sont les liens en #2681, moi je parle d'un lien sur la page d'accueil de Free.

Cela dit, là, ma compréhension du phénomène ne s'arrange pas, parce que maintenant, j'arrive à accéder à ce compte *via les deux webmails*


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2009)

ce qui laisserait penser que free a mis en place une passerelle en arriere plan ( accord avec zimbra) et que peut etre c'est precisement à cause de la mise en place qu'il y a eu des couacs


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2010)

*masse de villes ajoutées
(336 selon free4mac ou freenews)

*si FB HS   possible échange direct  de FB sur place
( sans le circuit plus long de demande , validation livraison)

source:free4mac
http://www.free4mac.fr/index.php?op...-et-les-techs-sequipent&catid=3:lactu-de-free


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

bonjour
 j'ai pas trouvé d'infos très precises là dessus

en general j'écoute les radios via itunes, jamais ou rarement via multiposte VLC

par hasard j'ai basculé sur une radio 
-dans le multiposte  free et VLC
et même radio dans itunes

et j'ai trouvé la qualité du son en multiposte VLC  superieure à itunes

j'ai répété l'operation à divers reprises dans le temps et en variant les flux
même constat

c'est exact ou c'est juste une impression subjective?
ce serait du à free? ou VLC?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce serait du à free? ou VLC?



Une hypothèse plausible serait que ça ne soit du ni à l'un ni à l'autre, mais que ça soit une question de flux !

Si tu regarde bien, dans iTunes, certaines radios apparaissent en plusieurs flux (64 Kb/s, 128 Kb/s &#8230, et de plus, souvent, quand tu en écoute une en 128 Kb/s, tu vois la valeur du flux changer (souvent 96 Kb/s, des fois, même 64 Kb/s). Peut-être que via le Freeplayer, elles sont en 192 ou 256 Kb/s, et y restent parce que relayées par Free via ses "gros tuyauts", et non en connexion directe sur des serveurs lointains ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

ouep ce serait assez logique
faudra que je fouille de ce coté là

- differences de definition du flux; en  théorique ou réel
-impact des serveurs si flux en definition theoriquement "identique"

voire tester des flux vraiment identiques ( pas les rtsp free)
 j' vais peut etre aussi  tester  via QT ou via...real player  ( on ne rit pas)  juste pour voir  si les players eux même font une telle difference,ca tient à parfois pas grand chose ,tel ecrase un peu  les aigus , tel autre les graves etc 
(constaté sur des fichiers mp3)
comme en plus VLC est globalement un bon outil ca m'etonnerait pas qu'à flux identique il s'en sorte mieux que d'autres, mais il est moins pratique qu'itunes

et le tout n'est pas très important


----------



## richard (18 Janvier 2010)

un petit coup de main svp. Compte tenu de l'étroitesse du DD de la FBHD V5 , je stocke mes fichiers .ts sur un autre DD connecté à mon iMac à l'aide d'un client ftp. Très régulièrement, lorsque je lance la lecture sur ma télé via FreeMi d'un de mes fichiers, la lecture s'interrompt sans espoir qu'elle reprenne (mais il arrive aussi que ça fonctionne jusqu'au bout) ; et même si je reboot le tout... En revanche, si je veux voir le fichier en question jusqu'au bout, je peux reprendre la lecture sur mon iMac 24' et tout se passe bien. Questions : est-ce que c'est le transfert via ftp qui corrompt le fichier, est que c'est le DD WDMyBookProEdition externe relié à l'iMac qui pose problème, est-ce une question de débit posé par la chaîne WDMyBookProEdition -> iMac -> FBADSL -> FBHD -> Télé, le tout se faisant par liaison ethernet et non WiFi ? merci pour vos suggestions et conseils

Cordialement

Richard


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2010)

bonjour
on le sait , via VLC standard on accede à la liste multiposte (VLC) en intégrant enregistrant la playlist
http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u

hier une amie me demande : y a des nouvelles chaines non?

moi n'étant pas du tout   à l'affut là dessus  ( ma liste est celle de novembre!) j'en sais rien, sans doute

 je fais la procedure standard
-reboot FB
chargement de 
http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u

et là 
surprise !
message d'erreur VLC !

Après test sur 3 sessions ( avec des messages d'erreurs differents)
globalement j'ai  en gros ce genre


> access_file warning: mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u: No such file or directory
> cdda warning: could not open mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u
> main warning: no access2 module matching "http" could be loaded
> main error: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'


ou bien



> access_mms: failed to read answer
> main: no suitable access module for `http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u'


en clair la playlist soit n'existerait plus 
soit y a un souci
--
sur le web j'ai vu que je ne suis pas le seul à qui cela arrive
Aucune explication sur la cause

-
je précise que la playlist de novembre fonctionne parfaitement (412 elements)
(donc y a pas eu de codages  differents des  accès chaines)



---------
question
est ce que vous pouvez tenter de charger cette  playlist?
http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u

et je parle via VLC
je ne parle pas d'imagneto ou listes pré-chargées de divers mods VLCspecialfree

mais uniquement via VLC/ouvrir un flux

--
et sinon je verrais avec l'un de vous comment recuperer un master m3u avec liste à jour
( c'est quelques ko)

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2010)

Ben, j'ai téléchargé ta playlist, avec VLC 1.0.5, elle fonctionne, , aucun problème, si ce n'est qu'il n'y a pas grand chose dedans, peut-être 35 chaînes, beaucoup moins qu'avec "découverte de services" en tout cas !

Sinon, je ne comprends pas pourquoi par défaut, c'est iTunes qui est désigné comme application pour ouvrir les fichiers m3u


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2010)

hmm il y a donc une anomalie car cette m3u freeboxienne contient des centaines d'entrées, pas 35
( à moins que tu parles des nouveautés)
et free en ajoute régulierement
(et en enleve parfois)

310 élements  en 2008
412 éléments pour celle en novembre 2009
celle du moment doit etre autour de 400-450 elements


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> hmm il y a donc une anomalie car cette m3u freeboxienne contient des centaines d'entrées, pas 35
> ( à moins que tu parles des nouveautés)
> et free en ajoute régulierement
> (et en enleve parfois)
> ...



C'est au téléchargement, à priori qu'il y a eu erreur, à moins que la tentative d'ouverture par iTunes ne l'ait endommagée, je viens de la re-télécharger, il y a bien tout ce que tu dis, alors que la première s'arrêtait au canal 36 (Ciné polar bas débit pour être précis).

Toutefois, après un coup d'&#339;il rapide, on trouve exactement les mêmes canaux que via "découverte de services -> chaînes Free TV" (ce qui parait d'ailleurs logique), donc, à vrai dire, je ne vois pas bien l'utilité de se prendre la tête avec ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2010)

je rappelle donc ma démarche 
pourtant déjà  expliquée

je dois  charger CETTE playlist car je n'ai pas " decouverte bidule"
(option presente dans les derniers VLC ou mods VLCfree)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> je rappelle donc ma démarche
> pourtant déjà  expliquée
> 
> je dois  charger CETTE playlist car je n'ai pas " decouverte bidule"
> (option presente dans les derniers VLC ou mods VLCfree)



:mouais: Même sur mon Pismo, où j'utilise encore un vieux 0.9.x, j'ai "découverte de services", faudrait peut-être penser à te mettre à jour !


----------



## pascalformac (22 Février 2010)

et bien figure toi que je ne suis pas  un imbecile
et que si j'avais pu passer par un VLC 9 ou 1 , je l'aurai fait
mais tant que  mon capot de tournesol est bloqué ( grace à Applecare, dont un des réparateurs m'a fait ce cadeau bonux lors d'un changement de CM) je reste bloqué en panther et en VLC  8.6
( alors que j'ai RAM et dvd universels d'autres OS dans un tiroir)

et de toutes facons ca ne change rien puisque ce service decouverte est basé sur la même liste  ( voire accede en sous main à ce fichier là)
-

je vais donc faire autrement et chercher quelqu'un qui  fera  simplement ce dont j'ai besoin , m'envoyer une version fevrier de la liste soit en m3u soit en texte

_edit_
fichier récuperé par un ami abonné
( ce qui est un dépannage mais n'explique pas ce mystere de log à la traditionnelle playlist, un banal m3u)


----------



## motors77 (22 Février 2010)

salut moi j'ai un souci j'ai un pc sous windows avec mes musique et film 
mais je n'arrive pas a y acceder avec mon mbp sous snow leopard


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2010)

Gné ?!...
Accéder à quoi ?!...
De quoi ?!...
Où ça ?!...


----------



## motors77 (22 Février 2010)

j'ai un pc sous windows avec tout mes fichiers qui est relié part cable ethernet a ma freebox
et j'ai un macbook pro relié en wifi a ma freebox 

et quand je vais sur mon macbook pro je vais sur le dossier reseau ( enfin l'icone dans finder ) et je ne vois pas d'ordinateur de connecter au reseau local 

mais le pc lui voit bien le macbook conecter au reseau local ( je peut meme y copier des fichier sur le macbook pro )

d'où cela peut venir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2010)

Sans doute du fait que le partage du PC n'est pas activé !


----------



## motors77 (22 Février 2010)

j'ai partager un disque dur entier du pc car je regarde des film via ma freebox de temps en temps donc le pc n'est pas en mode caché


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2010)

motors77 a dit:


> j'ai partager un disque dur entier du pc car je regarde des film via ma freebox de temps en temps donc le pc n'est pas en mode caché



Je ne sais pas trop sur PC, mais sur Mac, l'activation du FreePlayer peut se faire sans activer le partage de fichiers, alors j'imagine que sur PC, c'est la même chose !

Tu as consulté l'aide en ligne de ton Mac, elle donne toutes les infos nécessaires, y compris les réglages à faire sous Windows !


----------



## motors77 (24 Février 2010)

en effet en lisant attentivement l'aide mac j'ai pu trouver un autre moyen de me connecter au pc qui fait office de disque reseau mais j'ai du crée un compte sur le pc en tout cas merci ^^


----------



## Pil (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, je dispose d'un disque dur externe 3,5" en mac os étendu mais il n'est pas reconnu par la freebox.

J'ai cru voir sur internet que cela aurait à voir avec "guid". Or je n'ai aucune idée de ce que cela signifie...

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2010)

Pil a dit:


> Bonjour, je dispose d'un disque dur externe 3,5" en mac os étendu mais il n'est pas reconnu par la freebox.
> 
> J'ai cru voir sur internet que cela aurait à voir avec "guid". Or je n'ai aucune idée de ce que cela signifie...
> 
> Merci de votre aide.



GUID, c'est le schéma de partition des disques pour Mac Intel. Si c'est vraiment ça qui pose problème, tu peux choisir le schéma "Carte de partition Apple" (qui est le schéma des Mac "PowerPC"). Il faut savoir que pour ton Mac, ce schéma de partition n'a pas d'importance tant que tu n'utilises pas le disque pour démarrer le Mac.

Par contre, pour changer le schéma de partition, ça implique de re-partitionner le disque (donc de l'effacer).

Pour le faire, tu sélectionne ton disque (la première icône, celle du disque "physique", pas la seconde qui est celle du volume monté dessus) dans Utilitaire de disque, puis tu vas dans l'onglet "Partitionner". Dans le menu local en haut, tu remplace "Actuel" par le nombre de partition (une si tu n'en veux qu'une seule), ce qui active le bouton "Options" sous la liste des partitions. C'est là que tu peux choisir le schéma de partition. Une fois ce choix fait, tu n'as plus qu'à cliquer sur le bouton "Partitionner" après un éventuel choix de format différent (par défaut il doit proposer HFS+ journalisé, il est d'ailleurs possible que ça soit en fait la journalisation que la Freebox ne digère pas, car j'ai déjà branché sans problème sur la mienne (boîtier HD) des disques ou clés au format HFS+).

EDIT : HFS+ = Mac OS étendu


----------



## Pil (7 Mars 2010)

Merci de répondre.

Que ce soit le problème de la journalisation ou "guid" de toute façon il faut effacer le dde si j'ai bien compris. Or j'ai plus de 600GB de donné dessus que je ne peux mettre nul part...

J'oublie donc


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2010)

Pil a dit:


> Merci de répondre.
> 
> Que ce soit le problème de la journalisation ou "guid" de toute façon il faut effacer le dde si j'ai bien compris. Or j'ai plus de 600GB de donné dessus que je ne peux mettre nul part...
> 
> J'oublie donc



Si c'est la journalisation, non, pas besoin d'effacer le disque, OnyX permet de la désactiver (et la réactiver) simplement, sans perdre de données, mais je ne suis pas certain du tout que ça soit ça, c'est juste une hypothèse.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

j'ai du mal à retrouver tous les messages sur XBMC.
Je l'ai installé et... ça ne marche pas. Une fois l'interface devant moi, je ne comprends RIEN à ce qu'il faut faire !

Y a-t-il déjà eu un échange sur le sujet ?

Albert


----------



## Aliboron (16 Mars 2010)

Halbert a dit:


> j'ai du mal à retrouver tous les messages sur XBMC.


Tu peux faire une recherche à l'intérieur d'un fil (avec le lien "Rechercher" qui est dans la barre bleue du premier message de chaque page, à côté du lien "Note"), par exemple dans ce fil avec le mot clé "xbmc", ça te permettra d'avoir la liste des messages qui ont abordé la question. Mais il est vrai qu'il n'est pas simple de s'y retrouver dans ce genre de fils "uniques" qui contiennent des foules de conversations différentes, tout et son contraire (mais c'est sensé simplifier les choses ) 

Sinon, tu peux aussi regarder dans ce même fil les échanges à partir du message n°2287, et aussi le lien vers un tuto vidéo indiqué par Pascalformac dans le message n°2289.

Personnellement, je ne suis arrivé à rien de probant (cf message n°2304) mais ce n'est pas bien grave, je vis toujours sans...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Tu peux faire une recherche à l'intérieur d'un fil (avec le lien "Rechercher" qui est dans la barre bleue du premier message de chaque page, à côté du lien "Note"), par exemple dans ce fil avec le mot clé "xbmc", ça te permettra d'avoir la liste des messages qui ont abordé la question. Mais il est vrai qu'il n'est pas simple de s'y retrouver dans ce genre de fils "uniques" qui contiennent des foules de conversations différentes, tout et son contraire (mais c'est sensé simplifier les choses )
> 
> Sinon, tu peux aussi regarder dans ce même fil les échanges à partir du message n°2287, et aussi le lien vers un tuto vidéo indiqué par Pascalformac dans le message n°2289.
> 
> Personnellement, je ne suis arrivé à rien de probant (cf message n°2304) mais ce n'est pas bien grave, je vis toujours sans...



Merci pour les références.
Vaut-il mieux en rester à Free Player alors ? Ou un autre ? 
Albert


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2010)

Halbert a dit:


> Merci pour les références.
> Vaut-il mieux en rester à Free Player alors ? Ou un autre ?
> Albert



Je n'ai toujours pas compris les problèmes avec XBMC, chez moi, je l'ai installé, et ça a fonctionné direct ???

Toujours est-il que les films que j'ai sur HD le sont sur un externe USB, et comme j'ai plus vite fait de brancher ce disque directement sur la Freebox, XBMC, je ne m'en sers pas beaucoup, j'ai juste fait des tests avec, pour voir comment ça marche !.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai toujours pas compris les problèmes avec XBMC, chez moi, je l'ai installé, et ça a fonctionné direct ???
> 
> Toujours est-il que les films que j'ai sur HD le sont sur un externe USB, et comme j'ai plus vite fait de brancher ce disque directement sur la Freebox, XBMC, je ne m'en sers pas beaucoup, j'ai juste fait des tests avec, pour voir comment ça marche !.



je dois faire une fausse manoeuvre car je ne comprends rien à l'interface !
Homeplayer fonctionne bien par contre
Albert


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2010)

J&#8217;ai depuis qq temps un problème de téléphone sur ma ligne _Freebox dégroupé total (sur numéro inactif)._ C'est ennuyeux, une partie de ma famille est entre l'Australie et la Suisse et j'ai besoin de les appeler régulièrement et de recevoir leurs messages rapidement.
Il a commencé à ne plus fonctionner par moment et maintenant, je n&#8217;arrive plus à avoir la moindre communication entrante et sortante: l'affichage est pourtant normal sur le téléphone, mais rien en audio une fois décroché.
Un redémarrage de la freebox n&#8217;a rien réglé ni un reset du boitier. Le téléphone-répondeur en lui-même est neuf et fonctionne bien sur une ligne normale et permet d'aller écouter les messages du répondeur. J'ai accepté les nouvelles conditions générales. Je n'ai pas de téléchargement en tâche de fond.
La page d'assistance Free a une pitin de latence: ça met 3 h à afficher le lien demandé. Je leur ai envoyé un email mais bon, ça va prendre des jours encore...
Des idées ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> Jai depuis qq temps un problème de téléphone sur ma ligne _Freebox dégroupé total (sur numéro inactif)._ C'est ennuyeux, une partie de ma famille est entre l'Australie et la Suisse et j'ai besoin de les appeler régulièrement et de recevoir leurs messages rapidement.
> Il a commencé à ne plus fonctionner par moment et maintenant, je narrive plus à avoir la moindre communication entrante et sortante: l'affichage est pourtant normal sur le téléphone, mais rien en audio une fois décroché.


deux pistes courantes
1- le combiné 
( vraiment compatible?)
tester avec d'autres combinés compatibles

2- l'alimentation freebox
tester une autre alimentation (d'une freebox uniquement)

( eventuellement mêmes tests en face chez le freeboxé qui te dépanne)


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai pas été assez précis on dirait. Pas de dépanneur, Pascal: Tout fonctionne ici à part la téléphonie. La tv en multiposte (je n'ai pas de télé pour utiliser le boitier HD et cela fonctionnait très bien dimanche soir pour les résultats des Régionales), le haut débit est nickel... juste le téléphone qui ***** 
1- Le téléphone répondeur a parfaitement fonctionné depuis juin 2009. Je l'ai acheté car le précédent était foutu. Il est "neuf" donc, jamais tombé, chargé et déchargé régulièrement et il fonctionne chez mes voisins et son affichage est normal.

2- L'alim ? Je peux éventuellement tester mais cela m'étonnerait qu'elle pose problème.

Free me répondra je l'espère dans les 48h, je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir au courant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> Je n'ai pas été assez précis on dirait. Pas de dépanneur, Pascal: Tout fonctionne ici à part la téléphonie. La tv en multiposte (je n'ai pas de télé pour utiliser le boitier HD et cela fonctionnait très bien dimanche soir pour les résultats des Régionales), le haut débit est nickel... juste le téléphone qui *****
> 1- Le téléphone répondeur a parfaitement fonctionné depuis juin 2009. Je l'ai acheté car le précédent était foutu. Il est "neuf" donc, jamais tombé, chargé et déchargé régulièrement et il fonctionne chez mes voisins et son affichage est normal.
> 
> 2- L'alim ? Je peux éventuellement tester mais cela m'étonnerait qu'elle pose problème.
> ...


Il y a quelques temps (18 mois ou 2 ans ?), j'ai eu un problème similaire, tout fonctionnait sauf le téléphone. ça a duré une dizaine de jours, puis tout est redevenu normal sans que je ne sache ni pourquoi, ni comment.


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2010)

J'espère que ça va vite revenir... ça fait cher sur le portable...


----------



## discolan (23 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> J'espère que ça va vite revenir... ça fait cher sur le portable...


Je testerais l'alimentation.
Une amie avait la tv et le net normalement mais des soucis avec le téléphone, elle a testé avec une autre alimentation de v4 et plus aucun problème.
Elle a ensuite contacté le sav de free pour lui expliquer le problème, elle a reçu une nouvelle alimentation peu après.

Perso, j'utilise une alimentation stabilisée comme celle là à la place de l'alimentation d'origine. Aucun soucis, un meilleur débit, une meilleur qualité d'image (quoique maintenant face à la tnt, le boitier hd reste souvent éteint).


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> 2- L'alim ? Je peux éventuellement tester mais cela m'étonnerait qu'elle pose problème.


ben si justement
je dirai même qu'à 90% c'est ca

c'est même un des signaux classiques d'une alim qui commence à flancher

free les remplace facilement ( sans frais) mais le hotliner te demandera certainement si tu as fait un test avec un autre freenaute ( et te demandera ses references pour voir si tu pipotes un faux test  ou pas)


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2010)

ok, je vais tester avec mes voisins freenautes...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2010)

et note leur nom et  numero de ligne ( ou de dossier free ) car ca te sera  sans doute demandé

c'est du vécu: ils me l'ont demandé avant envoi d'une nouvelle alim


----------



## MarcMame (24 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> 2- L'alim ? Je peux éventuellement tester mais cela m'étonnerait qu'elle pose problème.


Je confirme l'origine de problème.
J'ai eu les mêmes symptômes il y a près de 2 ans : tout fonctionne sauf le téléphone !
Cause : alim défaillante.
Tu dois pouvoir le vérifier dans la page de test hardware de la freebox.


----------



## Tim Burton (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je dois être dans le Topic approprié, enfin j'espère cette fois-ci.

J'ai parcouru mainte et mainte fois le Forum sur _les problème de Low ID_. Mais sans succès malgré ma bonne volonté.

Je m'explique, j'avais réussi à installer *aMule* sur un *Disque Dur externe*, malheureusement j'ai eu un problème avec celui-ci, en effet il a grillé.

Donc j'ai attendu d'acheter l'*AirPort Extreme* pour acheter un nouveau *HDD Externe* et réinstaller *aMule*.

*-----------------*

*Installation :*

Freebox dans mon salon
MacBook en *Wifi*
AirPort Extreme (qui se trouve à l'étage, pour brancher un iMac en Juin à la sortie des nouveautés Apple) branché en Ethernet à la Freebox

*-----------------*

Mais là je suis surpris de voir que je n'arrive plus à installer* aMule*, du moins en_ High_. 
Pourtant j'ai, il me semble, fait exactement la même chose que la dernière fois que la première fois.

Du coup maintenant je doute si j'avais mis ma _Freebox en Routeur_ pour faire fonctionner _aMule_ en _High ID_. :hein:

Pouvais-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît ?

_Si je dois être en Routeur je peux vous communiquer les manipulations sur ma Box et sur aMule si vous le souhaitez, vous pourrez certainement m'expliquer pourquoi ça ne fonctionne plus._

(_Je répondrais à toutes vos questions pour savoir si j'ai bien installé Airport, Mode Routeur de la freebox...ou le reste...bien entendu_...)

BREF si je suis PERDU !!! Et je désespère... :hein: 

Merci d'avance, tout conseil est bon à prendre dans mon cas.


----------



## An-Liz (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si c'est là qu'il faut que je poste mais je tente...Depuis qques jours im-po-ssible d'envoyer quoi que ce soit via le serveur smtp free sur Mail (sur Mac OSX Tiger)...alors que tout marchait bien avant...quelqu'un saurait-il d'où ça peut venir ? (changement de paramètres chez Free...mais je crois pas)...bug de Mail ?
Free étant mon FAI, pas d'autres solutions que leur serveur pour envoyer mes mails, toutes adresses confondues...donc là ça coince !
Help ! 
Merci ++ par avance.
An-Liz


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2010)

An-Liz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas si c'est là qu'il faut que je poste mais je tente...Depuis qques jours im-po-ssible d'envoyer quoi que ce soit via le serveur smtp free sur Mail (sur Mac OSX Tiger)...alors que tout marchait bien avant...quelqu'un saurait-il d'où ça peut venir ? (changement de paramètres chez Free...mais je crois pas)...bug de Mail ?
> Free étant mon FAI, pas d'autres solutions que leur serveur pour envoyer mes mails, toutes adresses confondues...donc là ça coince !
> Help !
> ...


tu ne décris rien
quelle alerte?
 ethernet ? wifi?
 test sur autre session? 
changement de la plist  Mail?

Par ailleurs il y a déjà pas mal de sujets là dessus avec trucs à faire
(ca dependra du message d'alerte , non indiqué)

et sinon en attendant  rien ne t'empêche de créer une adresse ailleurs qui fonctionne avec un autre smtp
(gmail par exemple qui a son propre smtp , independant du FAI)


----------



## An-Liz (7 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu ne décris rien
> quelle alerte?
> ethernet ? wifi?
> test sur autre session?
> ...



Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas de message d'alerte, il me mets les messages en boite d'envoi et c'est tout, il n'en fait rien.
Sinon je suis en wifi avec ma free box oui (depuis le début) et n'ai qu'une session sur ma machine.
J'ai déjà fait tout ce qu'on conseille et ai consulté des dizaines de sites donnant de multiples combinaisons de port de serveur smtp, pour mes différentes adresses...mais absolument rien n'y fait, même le smtp gmail ne fonctionne plus....d'où mon post


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2010)

ben ca ca sent à 20 bornes un souci de réglage wifi

tester en ethernet pour voir


----------



## An-Liz (7 Avril 2010)

Merci Pascalformac
En effet ça semble venir du wifi...en ethernet ça fonctionne. Mais je ne comprends pas je n'ai rien changé dans mes réglages  donc pourquoi ça bug là maintenant ? une idée de ce qu'il faut faire pour que ça fonctionne à nouveau ?
Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Avril 2010)

la suite est logique 
revoir les réglages wifi  du mac
( manips dans  divers fils dont celui ci)

il y a ca qui marche bien surtout en mode recherche avancée 
la recherche  interne macgeneration dont recherche avancée

+
recherche interne à chaque fil limitée au contenu du fil 
(à coté d'outils de discussion)

ou même recherche google ou yahoo( ou autres ) mais limitée au site (ici le forum)
site:forums.macg.co ( ajout des termes à chercher)


----------



## An-Liz (8 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> la suite est logique
> revoir les réglages wifi  du mac
> ( manips dans  divers fils dont celui ci)
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
Bon eh bien après plus d'1h15 d'épluchage des forums ici liés aux smtp, à free, aux pb envois de courrier, etc. je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse qui m'aide. C'est toujours bloqué, je ne peux rien envoyer. J'ai fait des tests également en modifiant certains paramètres de freebox et même en autorisant les autres serveurs smtp, rien n'y fait, même gmail ne passe pas (et en même tps j'suis un peu pommée entre toutes les combinaisons de port et de ssl qu'on peut trouver comme marchant chez les uns et pas chez les autres, et je sais plus quoi mettre où...).
Bref je m'en sors pas et je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2010)

comme déjà dit ce n'est sans doute pas un souci dans tes réglages Mail

mais réglages *WIFI*
( niveau réseau   du mac et /ou freebox)


----------



## An-Liz (11 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> comme déjà dit ce n'est sans doute pas un souci dans tes réglages Mail
> 
> mais réglages *WIFI*
> ( niveau réseau   du mac et /ou freebox)



Bonjour Pascalformac,
Réglage wifi ok...mais je vois pas bien où changer quoi ? le wifi freebox c'est hyper limité et j'ai déjà tout regardé 3 ou 4 fois...et le wifi du mac, j'ai jamais eu besoin de modifier quoi que ce soit en 3 ans chez Orange et mon 1er mois chez Free...ou alors il s'agit de réglages que je ne  connais pas.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2010)

pas de souci 
il y a plein de fils qui en parlent et plein d'aidants qui donnent les solutions
( pas moi car je suis  en ethernet)


----------



## An-Liz (11 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> comme déjà dit ce n'est sans doute pas un souci dans tes réglages Mail
> 
> mais réglages *WIFI*
> ( niveau réseau   du mac et /ou freebox)





pascalformac a dit:


> pas de souci
> il y a plein de fils qui en parlent et plein d'aidants qui donnent les solutions
> ( pas moi car je suis  en ethernet)



Merci pour ton aide.
Malheureusement là en ce moment je n'ai pas vraiment le temps de surfer des heures entières dans tous les posts qu'on peut trouver. Alors ce soir, je suis passer sur Thunderbird, pour voir, vu que pour certains ça avait résolu ce type de pb...Et tout fonctionne...donc à mon avis ça ne vient pas de mon wifi vu que là ça fonctionne (pour l'instant) mais bien de Mail qui me fait un gros caca nerveux a priori !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2010)

Aaaaah 
Tres interessant
Alors la solution serait dans mail?
ok
Mail fermé tu vires 
ca
'Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist'

tu rouvres Mail qui "semblera vierge "( c'est faux)
tu reconfigures  tes comptes ( creations de comptes)

et là ô miracle tu retrouves...tout


----------



## An-Liz (11 Avril 2010)

Ok. Je vais essayer et je te dirais si ça marche !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h00 ----------

Juste une petite question avant de faire ça : tout les mails qui ne sont plus sur les serveurs webmail de mes différents comptes (mails de plusieurs années par exemple), je vais les perdre en faisant ça ? ou il garde vraiment tout ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------

Veuillez cliquer sur une des icônes de « Réponse rapide » dans les  messages ci-dessus pour activer la réponse rapide.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2010)

je l'ai dit tu ne perds rien
c'est la plist qui est changée , tes dossiers dans ton dossier Mail eux sont là


----------



## An-Liz (13 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Aaaaah
> Tres interessant
> Alors la solution serait dans mail?
> ok
> ...



Rrrrhhhaaaaa !!!! Merci Pascalformac !!!! Ca y est ça re-marche sur Mail...tout mon courrier repart à nouveau avec cette manip' (en smtp free sur ttes mes adresses)...et histoire que je comprenne un peu, c'est quoi ce petit fichier que tu m'a fait supprimé ?? (et qui a dû se recréer tout bien comme il faut j'imagine).


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2010)

très simple
les plist sont des fichiers de fonctionnement mac
t'en as des centaines, et à plein d'endroits ( bibliotheque OS ou des utilisateurs)

et une des bases de réparation en cas de souci avec une appli
tester une nouvelle plist de l'appli dans la bibliotheque de l'utilisateur


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2010)

Free prépare un truc le 21 juin
( c'est semi annoncé, ca se buzzera via fessebook et cie, retransmis en tv (?) etc)

ca ressemble bigrement à une imitation de keynote -appeul event

et ca sent à donf truc du genre lancement de FB V*6*


----------



## Aliboron (17 Avril 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Free prépare un truc le 21 juin
> .../...
> et ca sent à donf truc du genre lancement de FB V*6*


21 juin = Fête de la Musique. Un truc du genre AppleStore, Deezer, plateforme de téléchargement,... ?


----------



## pascalformac (17 Avril 2010)

tu sais deezer est DEJA la plateforme free..

ceci dit j'avais pas fait le lien avec la fête de la musique ( devenu bien autre chose que " faites de la musique" , c'est devenu un banal  empilement de  concerts)

et donc free ferait un sponsoring de concert free?
genre  d'un groupe de vieux bedonnants  heavy metal , poussifs  mais sachant hurler ( les Gras tuis)

ou concert de pugilistes musiciens ( les Free boxés) 
je sors


----------



## Zabeth (19 Avril 2010)

MarcMame a dit:


> Ha, flute, c'est que technique ici alors ? Non parce que moi, j'aimerai bien, si c'était possible sans trop leur demander, que Free cesse de me prelever 30/mois puisque mon abonnement est résilié depuis décembre... Le pire, c'est que chaque nouvelle facture indique bien que la ligne est résiliée.



Va à ta banque et fait une opposition sur les prélèvements Free : c'est gratuit


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2010)

et faire les démarches pour etre rembourser des prélevements post résiliation
quitte à menacer d'aller au tribunal ( d'instance)


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Avril 2010)

Ouais, enfin, comme le post de MarcMame date de février 2006, j'espère pour lui que les prélèvements ont cessé depuis longtemps.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2010)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Ouais, enfin, comme le post de MarcMame date de février 2006, j'espère pour lui que les prélèvements ont cessé depuis longtemps.


waow !

ca c'est de l'archeologique !


----------



## claudio44 (20 Avril 2010)

Petit mot pour Pascalformac.

Même si "tu m'as renvoyé dans mon but" après avoir posé une question, je tiens à te remercier pour toutes les aides que tu as pu apportées. En lisant les annales, on retrouve souvent ton nom sur ce forum.

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas encore trouvé toutes les explications, mais le compte Free fonctionne (en "IMAP" mais pas en "POP" ?)

L'astuce que tu as donnée à An-Liz semble intéressante ; j'essaierai lors de ma prochaine visite.

Merci encore.


----------



## kaos (9 Mai 2010)

Encore un post en plus pour "x-vlc-plugin" , je n'arrive pas a supprimer mon post ...
j'avais un soucis avec ce plugins , tout simplement je n'avais pas redémarrer firefox ;(


----------



## Elbalo (13 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je n'arrive pas à faire marcher de façon stable Eyeconnect...
Un coup ça marche... et puis pschiit le plus rien.
et je mets des années à le faire refonctionner.
Sans comprendre ce qui permet ou pas la reconnaissance de mon MacBook.

J'ai essayé en rallumant la freebox HD, en connectant via Ethernet, en relançant Eyeconnect...

là, je commence à manquer d'idées.

Et vous ?

Edit : ah ouui, j'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai c'est ma time capsule qui génère le réseau wifi et pas la box...
Mais ça me casserait vraiment les C*****S de remettre ma box  en diffuseur-wifi


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2010)

Depuis ??? (ça faisait un bail que je n'avais pas essayé), impossible de connecter mes portables sous Tiger à freewifi. La connexion est établie avec le routeur, qui attribue bien une adresse IP, mais pas avec le FAI, résultat, même en tapant directement "https://wifi.free.fr" dans le navigateur, impossible de les connecter, le navigateur répond que je ne suis pas connecté à internet, alors que depuis mon PowerMac sous Leopard, quelle que soit l'adresse que je tapes, je suis bien redirigé automatiquement vers la page de saisie des identifiants au réseau.

Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà expérimenté ce problème, et (mieux encore) trouvé la solution ?

Une précision : lorsque j'ai activé mon réseau freewifi, je pouvais m'y connecter aussi bien depuis Tiger que depuis Leopard (je l'avais d'ailleurs activé depuis un des portables), et je n'ai modifié aucun des réglages réseau de mes deux laptops depuis ce moment.


EDIT : Depuis le PowerBook G4 de ma fille, également sous Tiger, et dont les réglages réseau sont absolument identiques à ceux de mes deux portables, aucun problème pour établir la connexion. Je n'y comprends plus rien


----------



## kaos (24 Mai 2010)

Bonjour , 

j'ai la freebox HD mais je n'utilises pas le deuxieme boitier avec le disque dur ...

Peut il servir comme serveur d'impression ? je sais que la freebox le fait mais une personne a dejà branché une imprimante sur le boitier télé ?
Ca devrait marcher mais je demande car faire le test me demanderais beaucoup de débranchements et de mouvements de meubles ....

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2010)

kaos a dit:


> Ca devrait marcher



Là, je suis dubitatif ! l'USB de ce boîtier est fait pour connecter un disque ou une clé USB pour en exploiter le contenu depuis le boîtier, et éventuellement (mais là, je n'en suis même pas sûr) en FTP, mais faire fonctionner une imprimante en FTP, j'ai un gros doute !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Difficile de lire 138 pages, le sujet a dû être traité :

Il m'est toutes les deux minutes demandé de retaper mes codes des comptes Free. Quelqu'un a-t-il depuis trouvé la raison de cet inconvénient irritant ?

D'autre part, des messages mettent plusieurs jours pour arriver ! suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?

Merci de votre aide

Albert


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2010)

Halbert a dit:


> Difficile de lire 138 pages, le sujet a dû être traité :


il y a ca qui marche bien surtout en mode recherche avancée 
la recherche  interne macgeneration dont recherche avancée

+
recherche interne à chaque fil limitée au contenu du fil 
(à coté d'outils de discussion)

ou même recherche google ou yahoo  ou autres moteurs
mais limitée au site (ici le forum)
site:forums.macg.co  suivi des termes à chercher





> Il m'est toutes les deux minutes demandé de retaper mes codes des comptes Free. Quelqu'un a-t-il depuis trouvé la raison de cet inconvénient irritant ?


pas mal de sujets là dessus avec des soluces




> D'autre part, des messages mettent plusieurs jours pour arriver ! suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?


ca c'est très bizarre par contre

conseil
changer de service
(prendre du costaud, genre gmail)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a ca qui marche bien surtout en mode recherche avancée
> la recherche  interne macgeneration dont recherche avancée
> 
> +
> ...



merci pour la réponse : en quoi gmail est-il plus costaud ?
Albert

PS recherche j'avais mis comme mots clefs : code compte free, résultat néant


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2010)

oula , je vais pas faire la pub complete
( ou alors tu m'envoies 50&#8364

gmail : son propre smtp permanent
(tres interessant quand on voyage avec un portable)
pop ou imap
(parce que zimbra ...hummmm)
le meilleur filtre antispam que j'ai testé
( free pas mal mais pour l'optimiser faut regler soi même , avec gmail rien à regler)
gestion de comptes non gmail ( dont il filtre les spams)
tonnes de services liés
et bien entendu, assez  stable, très rarement en rade,  des serveurs mahousses ( google le plus gros reseau privé du monde , à coté les serveurs free c'est une crotte de moustique)


etc etc


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> oula , je vais pas faire la pub complete
> ( ou alors tu m'envoies 50)
> 
> gmail : son propre smtp permanent
> ...



merci
Albert


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2010)

Halbert a dit:


> merci
> Albert


pour ton souci
va voir les  gros fils avec mot de passe en titre par exemple
(y a des bidouilleries avec l'écriture de reglage compte free)
perso et tu le verras car je le repete souvent , j'ai fait simple , c'est gmail qui gere mes free
( ce qui accessoirement m'evite des dizaines de spams)


----------



## babeuf (27 Mai 2010)

Eh ben le voilà le fil Free l'était pas là avant ?

Voilà mon problème tout bête.
Je n'arrive pas téléverser avec Transmit.

Lorsque je rentre mes infos, j'ai le message : Server said: Login  incorrect. [677]

Voici les infos que je rentre : 
server : ftpperso.free.fr
User name : mon identifiant qui est l'adresse mail de mon compte sans le  free.fr (est-ce que c'est là que je me trompe ?)
Password : mon mot de passe
Port : 21
FTP

À noter que mon espace perso est bien activé puisque quand je fais la  manip chez Free, j'ai le message suivant :
 "Votre espace Pages persos existe déjà et est consultable à l'URL : http://mon_identifiant.free.fr"
 À noter également qu'il en est de même avec Cyberduck j'en conclus qu'il s'agit d'un pb de connexion dû à Free ou à ma propre bêtise bien sûr, ce qui reste toujours une éventualité.

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2010)

Tu as coché "Utiliser le mode passif" ?


----------



## babeuf (27 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as coché "Utiliser le mode passif" ?




C'est où ça le mode passif ? ça ne me dit rien du tout

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> C'est où ça le mode passif ? ça ne me dit rien du tout
> 
> Merci de ta réponse.



Je ne sais pas, moi, j'utilise Captain FTP, pas Transmitt, mais j'ai une case à cocher pour ça, et ça correspond aux réglages réseaux habituels du Mac (Pref système - > Réseau -> Onglet Proxy : Mode FTP passif).


----------



## babeuf (27 Mai 2010)

Si c'est ça ben oui, ça a l'air d'être coché dans transmit

Annulé


----------



## babeuf (27 Mai 2010)

OK trouvé ben oui, tu vois, ça a l'air d'être coché ! ?????

Merci.


----------



## babeuf (28 Mai 2010)

J'ai essayé sur CaptainFTP.

J'ai toujours la même réponse (ci-joint) : 

Restons zen : 
Quand je rentre chez Free, je tape mon n° de tel et mon mot de passe. Je clique ensuite sur Internet et "gérer mon compte : monpseudo@free.fr"

Je rentre alors mon identifiant : monpseudo
et mon mot de passe : xxxxxxxx

et j'ai accès à mon compte "monpseudo" (donc les infos sont valides !!!)

Ce sont ces deux identifiant/mot de passe que je rentre dans les services FTP et on me dit "login incorrect etc"


Où est-ce que je me plante ??

PS : on est d'accord que pour le serveur il faut saisir "ftpperso.free.fr" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> on est d'accord que pour le serveur il faut saisir "ftpperso.free.fr" ?



Non, on n'est pas d'accord : si ton identifiant est "monpseudo", le nom de l'hôte doit être "monpseudo.free.fr"


----------



## babeuf (28 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, on n'est pas d'accord : si ton identifiant est "monpseudo", le nom de l'hôte doit être "monpseudo.free.fr"



Merci pour la réponse.


Eh ben ça marche pas non plus avec "monpseudo.free.fr"

Mais c'est étrange, j'étais certain d'avoir le souvenir que quand j'arrivais à téléverser (Ah la belle époque !), je le faisais sur "ftpperso.free.fr"

J'enrage toutes mes tentatives d'identification échouent. J'ai créé une autre adresse mail, pour tenter avec un autre identifiant, j'attends que l'espace "pages perso" soit activé


----------



## babeuf (28 Mai 2010)

Chez Free, je lis ça c'est exactement ce que je fais et donc je suis perplexe.


----------



## Aliboron (28 Mai 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> Eh ben ça marche pas non plus avec "monpseudo.free.fr"&#8230;


Tu établis bien ta connexion via Free ? Si je me souviens bien (ça remonte à quelque temps) ils ont limité l'accès aux pages perso et il faut se connecter via un abonnement Free (j'ai un copain parti aux USA qui a été bien embêté avec ça).


----------



## babeuf (28 Mai 2010)

Étrange cette impression de parler à soi-même MacGe, c'est un peu ma thérapie

Bon. Je suis en train de me poser une question L'espace "pages perso", on en a un par compte mail ou un en tout ?
Parce que je suis allé créer des espaces "pages perso" pour toutes mes autres adresses est-ce que c'est là que j'aurais mis le bordel ?

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------




Aliboron a dit:


> Tu établis bien ta connexion via Free ? Si je me souviens bien (ça remonte à quelque temps) ils ont limité l'accès aux pages perso et il faut se connecter via un abonnement Free (j'ai un copain parti aux USA qui a été bien embêté avec ça).



Bien sûr abonnement free, je suis en France. RAS de ce côté-là.

Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse.
> 
> 
> Eh ben ça marche pas non plus avec "monpseudo.free.fr"&#8230;
> ...



Ben chez moi, avec "monpseudo.free.fr", ça fonctionne, donc le problème est couturier tailleur !



babeuf a dit:


> Bon. Je suis en train de me poser une question&#8230; L'espace "pages perso", on en a un par compte mail ou un en tout ?
> Parce que je suis allé créer des espaces "pages perso" pour toutes mes autres adresses&#8230; est-ce que c'est là que j'aurais mis le bordel ?




Ah nan !, si ça n'a pas changé, c'est un espace par compte free, si tu as besoin de plusieurs espaces, il te faut ouvrir d'autres comptes (mais ça marche avec tous les types de comptes, y compris les comptes "internet gratuit", ceux qui coûtent si cher si on s'en sert pour se connecter), et donc le seul ident valable, c'est celui de ton adresse principale, pour les adresses secondaires, c'est "no way" !.


----------



## Aliboron (28 Mai 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> L'espace "pages perso", on en a un par compte mail ou un en tout ?
> Parce que je suis allé créer des espaces "pages perso" pour toutes mes autres adresses est-ce que c'est là que j'aurais mis le bordel ?


J'en ai plusieurs, tous sur des comptes secondaires d'un compte principal lui-même gratuit, puisqu'il date de bien avant que les Freebox arrivent. Si j'ai bonne mémoire, il y a simplement une totalisation de l'espace occupé par les adresses d'un même compte (mais je ne sais pas si c'est toujours d'actualité).


----------



## babeuf (28 Mai 2010)

De toute façon, compte principal ou secondaire, ça ne fonctionne pas

Je vous sens aussi démuni que moi. Je tente l'assistance Free (allonscourage !).


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> De toute façon, compte principal ou secondaire, ça ne fonctionne pas
> 
> Je vous sens aussi démuni que moi. Je tente l'assistance Free (allonscourage !).



Dis donc, au fait, tu n'aurais pas un problème de Firewall par là dessus ?

Veux tu que je t'adresses par MP une copie de ma fenêtre de réglages de Captain FTP ?


----------



## babeuf (29 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dis donc, au fait, tu n'aurais pas un problème de Firewall par là dessus ?
> 
> Veux tu que je t'adresses par MP une copie de ma fenêtre de réglages de Captain FTP ?




Je suis preneur

Un problème firewall ? De quel type ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> Je suis preneur
> 
> Un problème firewall ? De quel type ?



Je ne sais pas moi, le port 21 fermé, par exemple ! 

Bon, je t'envoies un MP !


----------



## babeuf (29 Mai 2010)

Merci

Voilà ce que ça donne chez moi le "moi" correspondant à mon adresse principale : "moi@free.fr".


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Voilà ce que ça donne chez moi le "moi" correspondant à mon adresse principale : "moi@free.fr".



Et en http (http://moi.free.fr), tu peux te connecter ?


----------



## babeuf (29 Mai 2010)

Voilà ce que ça donne


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> Voilà ce que ça donne



Ben alors, mon diagnostic sera que tu cherches à te connecter à un espace que tu n'as pas créé au préalable, donc, il te faut aller dans ta console Free pour créer ton espace avant de t'y connecter, parcce que ça n'est pas "automatiquement fourni avec l'abonnement ! :rateau:


----------



## babeuf (29 Mai 2010)

Mais non précisément

Mon espace est créé :


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> Mais non précisément
> 
> Mon espace est créé :



Alors va falloir appeler le SAV, parce que ça n'est pas normal que son accès via http te renvoies une erreur 404, ça devrait t'afficher un répertoire vide !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> pour ton souci
> va voir les  gros fils avec mot de passe en titre par exemple
> (y a des bidouilleries avec l'écriture de reglage compte free)
> perso et tu le verras car je le repete souvent , j'ai fait simple , c'est gmail qui gere mes free
> ( ce qui accessoirement m'evite des dizaines de spams)



merci pour ce message. Je réponds tardivement car depuis quelques jours je ne reçois pas tous mes émails, en particulier celui qui a dû me prévenir de ce message
Albert


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

tiens en passant en PLUS des bidouilleries dans les fils là dessus
j'en ai vu une nouvelle
chez free4mac
http://www.free4mac.fr/index.php?op...l-free-une-solution-&catid=22:autres-services


----------



## domcro (1 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,
 je n'arrives plus a me connecter sur le wifi de ma freebox avec mon macbook pro alors que ma clé wep est correcte puisqu'elle marche sur un autre ordinateur .ca marchais très bien et du jour au lendemain plus rien.
Il y a un point d'exclamation sur le airport, et je précise que ça ne fonctionne pas juste avec ma freebox pour les autres réseaux ça fonctionne genre freewifi 
   merci
ci-joint les configurations de ma freebox et de mon mac


----------



## babeuf (1 Juin 2010)

Désolé d'interrompre la nouvelle discussion

Juste pour signaler à ceux qui ont eu la gentillesse de me répondre (Pascal 77 en particulier) que mon pb est résolu.
Il y avait un couac sur le mot de passe associé à mes pages perso je l'ai modifié, c'est nickel.

Je précise que le nom de serveur que je rentre chez Free est bien : ftpperso.free.fr, comme indiqué dans les consignes Free.

Je me suis donc replongé dans iWeb, et je découvre les réglages de publication le téléversement est vraiment super simple.

À tel point que j'ai une dernière question pourquoi Transmit ou Cyberduck alors que iWeb intègre la fonction de téléversement FTP ?



PS aux modos : la fin de mon message est hors-sujet par rapport au fil, mais pas le début, merci pour la tolérance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> À tel point que j'ai une dernière question pourquoi Transmit ou Cyberduck alors que iWeb intègre la fonction de téléversement FTP ?



Ben, moi, je vois plusieurs raisons :

1) tout le monde n'utilise pas iWeb
2) certains profitent de cet espace , en plus d'y mettre leurs sites, pour héberger les tophs qu'ils montrent ici, ou autres bricoles de ce genre
3) Même si un site est fait avec iWeb, il est plus simple, juste pour changer tel ou tel fichier annexe (image ou vidéo par exemple, remplacée par une autre de même nom de passer par six bières duc que par iWeb)
4) J'imagine qu'on peut trouver un tas d'autres raisons !


----------



## babeuf (2 Juin 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, moi, je vois plusieurs raisons :
> 
> 1) tout le monde n'utilise pas iWeb
> 2) certains profitent de cet espace , en plus d'y mettre leurs sites, pour héberger les tophs qu'ils montrent ici, ou autres bricoles de ce genre
> ...



1) bien sûr j'entendais "pour ceux qui utilisent iWeb"
2) les tphs ??? Kézako ?
3) Pourquoi est-ce plus simple de mettre à jour via Cyberduck ? Avec iWeb il suffit de cliquer sur la flèche "publier le site"!?
4) 


M pour le coup on est hors-sujet on va se prendre un coup de règle sur les doigts


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2010)

babeuf a dit:


> 2) les tphs ??? Kézako ?
> 3) Pourquoi est-ce plus simple de mettre à jour via Cyberduck ? Avec iWeb il suffit de cliquer sur la flèche "publier le site"!?



2) y a pas de djeun's dans tes classes ? les tophs = les photos 
3) Via captain FTP un simple drag'n drop (oh pardon  Un simple glissé/déposé :rose suffit, et il se lance un poil plus vite qu'iWeb, et te donne un accès rapide à tous tes FTP, ce qui peut te permettre aussi de passer des trucs de l'un à l'autre directement !


----------



## domcro (2 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,
 je n'arrives plus a me connecter sur le wifi de ma freebox avec mon macbook pro alors que ma clé wep est correcte puisqu'elle marche sur un autre ordinateur .ca marchais très bien et du jour au lendemain plus rien.
Il y a un point d'exclamation sur le airport, et je précise que ça ne fonctionne pas juste avec ma freebox pour les autres réseaux ça fonctionne genre freewifi 
   merci
ci-joint les configurations de ma freebox et de mon mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2010)

Ben laisse ton réseau ouvert, comme ça plus de problème !

De toute façon, les pirates savent casser n'importe quelle clé WEP en moins de 5 minutes (même moi, j'ai réussi à le faire une fois*, mais il est vrai que ça m'avait pris presque 1/4 d'heure :rose, alors une clé WEP ou rien, c'est pareil.

Par contre, si tu changeais pour une clé WPA TKIP, de 63 caractères générés aléatoirement par la page Free dont tu nous a mis des copies d'écran, ça serait différent, là, tu aurais une vraie sécurité (je dis bien aléatoirement, hein, parce que sinon, avec une attaque de type "dictionnaire", elle ne résisterait que quelques minutes de plus qu'une bête clé WEP). Ça ne serait pas la "sécurité ultime", mais statistiquement, tu aurais de bonnes chances d'être mieux protégé que tes voisins, ce qui devrait suffire à leur attirer la sympathie des pirates ! 

Cela dit, j'ai aussi ici un ordi qui manifeste la même répugnance que le tien à se connecter à mon réseau WiFi interne (mais il se connecte sans problème aux réseaux ouverts alentours, mon propre "FreeWiFi" inclus)et comme il part ce vendredi chez mon frère en province, je ne me suis pas trop penché dessus.

(*) Non non, à titre de test, et avec l'aval et l'autorisation préalable du voisin qui m'a servi de cobaye (et qui a depuis opté pour une WPA TKIP aléatoire :rateau.


----------



## teo (1 Septembre 2010)

Pour info, une annonce d'Illiad relayée par MB :



> Ils ont aussi annoncé que l'intégralité de Paris serait "fibré" d'ici un an.



 Et plus de 4 millions de foyers français cablés d'ici 2012 


Bon. Je sais que ça coûte cher tout ces tuyaux. Je ne peux pas dire que je leur en veux, surtout avec les bâtons que certains leur ont mis dans les roues. Mais ça va faire trois ans qu'on attend quand même et que nous les avons choisis en AG de copropriété. Les câbles sont déjà en place dans l'immeuble... il serait temps 

Allez, rêvons: en 2012, si tout va bien, y'aura un abonnement avec portable compris pour aller avec mon iPhone 6G ?


----------



## Lewis68 (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je rentre de vacances et je me reconnecte sur mon wifi, impossible d'envoyer des emails. Ma femme est connectée en Ethernet, moi en wifi. J'ai rebooté, etc... Rien à faire, le smtp me renvoie les emails en permanence avant de les envoyer...

C'est pénible et ça n'arrivait pas avant...

Impossible de trouver une réponse nulle part, c'est juste la folie et je cherche depuis des jours... Merci de m'aider.


----------



## IBOOK94 (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, Je ne sais pas si ça peut aider mais j'ai eu un problème de smtp sur free, il y a 2 jours, j'ai rebooté la free, le mac , pas de résultat, finalement j'ai supprimé de mon compte Mail le smtp et je l'ai recréé et voilà ça marche.


----------



## Oripi (15 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé un sujet à part pour cette question mais un utilisateur m'a renvoyé ici, disant que j'aurais plus de chance de recevoir une réponse ici. Donc voilà ma question :

J'ai fait de nombreuses recherche sur le forum mais je n'arrive pas à  trouver ce que je cherche à faire. Les réponses sont souvent à coté et  ne solutionnent pas vraiment le problème ou alors ne sont pas assez  claire pour me faire penser que c'est LA solution.

*N'ayant pas de TV, je souhaite connecter ma Freebox HD (donc le boitier TV) à mon iMac 21,5".*

Attention, je sais très bien que l'on peut recevoir la plupart des  chaines de la Freebox via VLC, ce n'est pas ce que je cherche à faire.  Je souhaite recevoir directement l'image telle qu'elle aurait été  affichée sur ma TV si j'en avais une. En effet les chaines payantes ne  passent pas via VLC.

Pour ma solution je souhaite acheter une EyeTV Hybrid, seulement je n'ai  pas réussi à lire un post rassurant d'un utilisateur qui a réussi à  connecter vidéo et son en passant par la eyeTV hybrid. Si quelqu'un  utilise (ou a utilisé) ce système, merci de me dire comment il a fait !  (si une eyeTV moins chère suffit, je suis preneur aussi 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## elgamino (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,
à l'heure de choisir un FAI et étant proprietaire d'un IMAC, et n'ayant pas de télé,je me pose exactement la meme question... Pourrai je brancher la freebox sur l'eye TV hybride...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2010)

Ayant lu dans les niouzes hier ou avant hier que beaucoup ici se plaignaient de l'instabilité de FreeWiFi sur Mac, j'apporte mon témoignage :

Ayant prêté mon iBook, immobilisé mon PowerMac sur un gros traitement, et utilisé le disque dur de mon Pismo pour tester un autre iBook (dépourvu d'Airport), j'ai, en attendant la suite, monté un vieux disque de 2 Go dans le Pismo (carte Airport 802.11b), et l'ai démarré sous Mac OS 9.2.2, et là, je surfe sur MacGe depuis le Pismo grâce au navigateur Classilla.

Mac OS 9.2.2 ne gérant pas la clé WPA qui protège mon réseau WiFi, je le connecte donc via FreeWiFi. Là, je l'ai connecté vers 13H15, ai répondu à quelques posts, puis, ai du m'absenter jusque vers 17H. J'ai repris mon surf à ce moment, donc, mon Mac est connecté sur FreeWiFi depuis maintenant 4H et demi, sans que je n'ai eu à le reconnecter.

Est-il raisonnable de penser que le problème ne serait pas avec le Mac, mais avec Mac OS X, puisqu'il ne semble pas se poser sous OS 9 ?


----------



## discolan (5 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Est-il raisonnable de penser que le problème ne serait pas avec le Mac, mais avec Mac OS X, puisqu'il ne semble pas se poser sous OS 9 ?


D'après mes lectures, c'est le cas car certains ont des déconnexions toutes les 5 - 15 minutes sous OSX alors qu'avec le même Mac sous windows bootcampé il n'y a plus aucun soucis. :mouais:


----------



## vader (13 Janvier 2011)

bonjour je suis nouveau sur mac et sur le forum . je possede la freebox v5  en wifi je connecte mes appareils macbook pro et iphone si les deux sont identifies par ma box je n ai plus de connection , donc j en desactive 1 et tout marche ,sur le mac il s affiche qu un autre appareil se connecte et probleme d ip , bon je fais des recherches et je comprend qu il faudrait mieux 2 norme de wifi pour eviter cela donc j achete airport extrem relie derriere ma box et je reli mon mac et l iphone sur le reseau de airport extrem : meme probleme ! je dois en desactiver un pour avoir la connection sur l autre que dois je faire !!!!!!qui peux me venir en aide ????!!!!


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2011)

Sans vouloir te vexer, c'est illisible; j'ai abandonné au milieu de la deuxième phrase...


----------



## MarcMame (13 Janvier 2011)

vader a dit:


> bonjour je suis nouveau sur mac et sur le forum . je possede la freebox v5  en wifi je connecte mes appareils macbook pro et iphone si les deux sont identifies par ma box je n ai plus de connection , donc j en desactive 1 et tout marche ,sur le mac il s affiche qu un autre appareil se connecte et probleme d ip , bon je fais des recherches et je comprend qu il faudrait mieux 2 norme de wifi pour eviter cela donc j achete airport extrem relie derriere ma box et je reli mon mac et l iphone sur le reseau de airport extrem : meme probleme ! je dois en desactiver un pour avoir la connection sur l autre que dois je faire !!!!!!qui peux me venir en aide ????!!!!


1/ Débrancher et revendre ta borne Airport Extreme qui ne sert à rien dans la résolution de ton problème
2/ Activer le mode routeur sur ta Freebox :  Interface de gestion de ta Freebox ---> Internet ---> Configurer mon routeur Freebox ---> Activer ---> Redémarrer la Freebox (Couper et remettre le courant) ---> Profiter.
3/ Même remarque que _tirhum_ : faire des efforts de rédaction.


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> 3/ Même remarque que _tirhum_ : faire des efforts de rédaction.


Au moins faire des retours à la ligne, aérer le texte, quoi !...
Tout le monde n'est pas une brute en orthographe; ce n'est pas une tare non plus... :rateau:
Mais là, j'ai l'impression de lire bouffer un pudding...


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2011)

Pour les personnes qui comme moi n&#8217;ont pas activé l&#8217;option TV, je conseille d&#8217;aller dans leur page d&#8217;option: si la fonction TV facturée à 1,99&#8364; est activée, leur facture sera d&#8217;autant augmentée.
À désactiver d&#8217;urgence.

Et pour ce que ça vaut vu le bordel de la fibre chez Free, un technicien doit passer à 13h dans la cave de l&#8217;immeuble, pour la fibre optique.
Je ne sais pas exactement ce qu&#8217;il va faire, mais j&#8217;espère que c&#8217;est un «mouvement» vers le 100Mb/s en download et 50 Mb/s en upload, très rapidement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2011)

teo a dit:


> Pour les personnes qui comme moi nont pas activé loption TV, je conseille daller dans leur page doption: si la fonction TV facturée à 1,99 est activée, leur facture sera dautant augmentée.
> À désactiver durgence.
> 
> Et pour ce que ça vaut vu le bordel de la fibre chez Free, un technicien doit passer à 13h dans la cave de limmeuble, pour la fibre optique.
> Je ne sais pas exactement ce quil va faire, mais jespère que cest un «mouvement» vers le 100Mb/s en download et 50 Mb/s en upload, très rapidement.



C'est ta faute, aussi, on n'a pas idée non plus d'aller habiter un de ces petits villages au milieu de nulle part !


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2011)

C&#8217;est vrai que le 20e côtoie la dangereuse frontière avec le périphérique. Je vais regarder pour passer dans le 4e ou le 11e


----------



## clemsheaven (5 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai vu qu'il y avait une méthode pour faire une time machine sur le disque dur de la freebox, moi j'aurais voulu faire une sauvegarde sur un disque dur branché en USB sur la freebox server (v6).
C'est à dire qu'il y a déjà une sauvegarde sur ce disque, le problème étant que quand je vais pour faire une sauvegarde une erreur apparait et il est impossible de faire la sauvegarde.
Y'a t il un moyen d'adapter le tutoriel ? ( http://www.macg.co/news/voir/184462/astuce-utiliser-time-machine-avec-la-freebox-server )

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bricbroc (12 Février 2011)

Tutoriel : utilisation de Time Machine (Mac) avec sa Freebox V6


----------



## clemsheaven (14 Février 2011)

Oui c'est le même tuto qui était sur macgénération dont j'ai mis le lien. Ca dit comment faire une time machine sur le disque dur du freebox server, mais pas une time machine sur un disque dur externe...
Mais en fait c'est pas possible parce qu'il est impossible d'écrire sur les volumes HFS+ journalisés.


----------



## keyniboy (20 Février 2011)

salut a tous,

j'ai un petit soucis avec mon réseau... voila quand  je me connecte en direct sur la freebox v6, celle ci apparait en  partage et je peux donc accéder au disque dur de la box et à mon DD  externe qui y est connecté. 
En revanche dés que je souhaite utiliser  ma borne airport express (pourtant branché en éthernet à la box) je ne  peux accéder ni au disque de la box ni à mon DD externe.

si qq'un à la solution merci d'avance...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2011)

Utiliser la box (en mode "routeur") à la place de la borne Airport, ça paraît le plus simple !


----------



## payza (20 Février 2011)

mon deuxième ordi recevant internet par la  wi-fi  est souvent déconnecté d'internet
que faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------

bonjour,
je suis sur free
quand j'active free-replay pour voir des films déjà passés, le film n'est pas complètement fluide
cela viendrait-il de la freebox V5 ou de ma vieille télé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2011)

payza a dit:


> mon deuxième ordi recevant internet par la  wi-fi  est souvent déconnecté d'internet
> que faire ?



Le mode routeur est bien activé ? Lorsque l'ordi est connecté, comment est le signal ? Il n'y a pas un bruit excessif ? Ou des interférences parce que tu es sur un canal trop chargé ?

Tu devrais utiliser iStumbler pour tester tout ça (sauf le "mode routeur", of course) !


----------



## keyniboy (20 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Utiliser la box (en mode "routeur") à la place de la borne Airport, ça paraît le plus simple !





ouai mais ca ne permet pas de diffuser le son en sans fil...
j'ai fini par réussir en activant des options de partages internet. Le principe était de pouvoir accéder à la freebox à laquelle est branché mon DD externe stockant toute mes données et de balancer le son sur mon ampli depuis mon MBA. Tout marche nikel.... d'ailleurs je conseille AIRFOIL pour ceux qui veulent envoyer du son autre que celui d'itunes via airport...


----------



## payza (20 Février 2011)

comment met-on la box en mode routeur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2011)

payza a dit:


> comment met-on la box en mode routeur ?


Faut aller dans l'interface de gestion, et dans les paramètres internet, il y a les réglages du mode routeur !


----------



## payza (20 Février 2011)

ok, le routeur était activé, le 2e ordi est toujours deconnecté
sur le réseau du 2e ordi
je fais configuration : automatique
puis
airport ou ethernet ou ppoe2 ou firwire ?
merci de ta réponse


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2011)

via DHCP en Airport ou ethernet, selon.


----------



## payza (21 Février 2011)

merci pour ta réponse, j'ai activé le routeur, le deuxième ordi est connecté ce matin mais je vais tout de même surveiller pendant la journée
penses-tu que des mails qui disparaissent cela vient de la même cause ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2011)

payza a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse, j'ai activé le routeur, le deuxième ordi est connecté ce matin mais je vais tout de même surveiller pendant la journée
> penses-tu que des mails qui disparaissent cela vient de la même cause ?



Les mails qui disparaissent d'où ?


----------



## payza (21 Février 2011)

j'ai bien activé le routeur et internet est resté connecté toute la journée !
ca a l'air de venir de là, merci de t'intéresser à ce souci!

les mails qui disparaissent que j'envoie et qui n'arrivent nulle part
et que l'on m'envoie et qui ne m'arrivent pas
le problème c'est qu'aucun signal ne me dit si les interlocuteurs ont reçu ou non mon message et moi-même ne peut pas savoir si on m'a envoyé ou pas un message vu que c'est ponctuel ! très embêtant pour les mails pro !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2011)

payza a dit:


> les mails qui disparaissent que j'envoie et qui n'arrivent nulle part
> et que l'on m'envoie et qui ne m'arrivent pas
> le problème c'est qu'aucun signal ne me dit si les interlocuteurs ont reçu ou non mon message et moi-même ne peut pas savoir si on m'a envoyé ou pas un message vu que c'est ponctuel ! très embêtant pour les mails pro !



Alors pour ce problème, il vaudrait mieux que tu ouvres un sujet dans la partie générale d'Internet et réseau, car ce n'est pas un problème "Free/Freebox", mais un problème plus général, donc, ici, on serait "hors sujet".

N'hésite pas à y donner toutes précisions utiles sur le paramétrage de ton client de courrier, et notamment les réglages des serveurs POP (ou IMAP) et SMTP que tu as saisi.


----------



## Aliboron (21 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors pour ce problème, *il vaudrait mieux que tu ouvres un sujet* dans la partie générale d'Internet et réseau,


Il l'a déjà fait. Mais pour isoler ce genre de problème...


----------



## payza (22 Février 2011)

je l'ai déjà fait mais 0 réponses !
je ne dois pas être la seule a rencontrer ce problème !


----------



## almyor (29 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis actuellement en dégroupage partiel sur Free à environ 2800 m du noeud. J'en ai assez de payer l'abonnement FT mais ma motivation est aussi au niveau qualité de la connexion.
J'aimerais savoir avant de demander le dégroupage total s'il est vrai que dans ce cas on passe sur les dslam de Free qui seraient plus récents de meilleure qualité que ceux de france telecom et que j'aurais une meilleure vitesse de connexion. Est-ce vrai et comment le vérifier avant de changer ?

Merci pour vos lumières ;-)


----------



## arnaud06 (29 Mars 2011)

MacBook Air 2011 sous mac OS x Show leopard
Imprimante HP Photosmart C6180
Freebox V5 mode routeur activé avec bail permanent pour l'imprimante

Bonsoir,

Cela fait 2 jours que je cherche sur google, l'assistance free et les forums mac que je connais mais je ne trouve pas de solution à mon problème

Mon imprimante HP Photosmart C6180 est branchée avec un cable éthernet sur ma freebox V5 en mode routeur avec un bail permanent 192.168.0.10 par passerelle 192.168.0.254 et sous réseau 255.255.0.0

Quand je suis dans mon bureau j'utilise l'imprimante directement en USB après l'avoir très simplement et elle fonctionne parfaitement 

Je voudrais pouvoir imprimer sur l'imprimante en réseau quand je suis dans le reste de la maison.

J'ai essayé à peu près tout ce que j'ai pu trouver sur internet

le cups, l'instalation d'une seconde imprimante en ip sur l'ip mafreebox.free.fr, sur l'adresse ip de l'imprimante (.10)

Mais rien ne fonctionne et je n'arrive pas à imprimer ne serait ce qu'une toute petite page.

Il y a probablement la réponse à a question dans la file .. mais consulter 100 pages ne semble pas très simple et les recherches sont documentées avec une imprimante branchées en USB sur la freebox .. ce que je ne peut matériellement pas faire.

Si vous aviez des idées ... 

Merci à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2011)

arnaud06 a dit:


> Mon imprimante HP Photosmart C6180 est branchée avec un cable éthernet sur ma freebox V5 en mode routeur avec un bail permanent 192.168.0.10 par passerelle 192.168.0.254 et sous réseau 255.255.0.0



Là, déjà, je vois une incohérence : avec des ip non routables de la forme 192.168.0.xx, le masque de sous réseau devrait être 255.255.255.0, et pas 255.255.0.0 !


----------



## MarcMame (30 Mars 2011)

almyor a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis actuellement en dégroupage partiel sur Free à environ 2800 m du noeud. J'en ai assez de payer l'abonnement FT mais ma motivation est aussi au niveau qualité de la connexion.
> J'aimerais savoir avant de demander le dégroupage total s'il est vrai que dans ce cas on passe sur les dslam de Free qui seraient plus récents de meilleure qualité que ceux de france telecom et que j'aurais une meilleure vitesse de connexion. Est-ce vrai et comment le vérifier avant de changer ?
> 
> Merci pour vos lumières ;-)


Pour faire court, dégroupage partiel ou total, ça ne change pas grand chose sur la qualité de connexion. 
Dans les 2 cas tu es relié au DSLAM de Free sur les mêmes équipements.
La différence est la suivante : 

Dégroupage partiel : ta ligne est reliée aux équipements FT pour la partie purement téléphone analogique puis filtrée et renvoyée vers les équipements Free pour la partie ADSL.
Dégroupage total : Ta ligne est directement et uniquement reliée aux équipements Free.

On gagne un peu en bruit de fond mais en pratique le gain est négligeable.
Ta limitation vient essentiellement de la distance qui te sépare du DSLAM (2800m)

Le seul véritable intérêt est de ne plus payer l'abonnement FT.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> Ta limitation vient essentiellement de la distance qui te sépare du DSLAM (2800m)



Non non, pas seulement ! perso, je suis à 2700 m du DSLAM, et un de mes amis en est lui à 2100 m, nous sommes tous deux en dégroupage total, et j'ai pourtant une bien meilleure bande passante que lui (moi, entre 8,5 et 10 Mb/s effectifs, contre de 4,5 à 6 pour lui), bien que je sois 600 m plus loin.

La différence tient à la qualité de la "boucle locale" de FT : lui réside dans un quartier ancien de Meaux, câblé dans les années 40/50 par FT (PTT à l'époque) en paires de 4 mm2, alors que moi, je suis dans un quartier neuf (mon terrain faisait partie d'un champs exploité jusqu'en 1995), câblé après 1995 en 8 mm2.

La section du câblage joue beaucoup sur la bande passante réellement disponible, quasiment autant que la distance, dirais-je, or, selon les époques, les lignes téléphoniques ont été câblées en trois sections différentes : 4 mm2 pour les plus anciennes, puis 6 mm2 dans les années 80, je pense, et enfin 8 mm2 depuis la seconde moitié des années 90 donc l'âge de la ligne joue aussi beaucoup !


----------



## almyor (30 Mars 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> Dégroupage partiel : ta ligne est reliée aux équipements FT pour la partie purement téléphone analogique puis filtrée et renvoyée vers les équipements Free pour la partie ADSL.
> Dégroupage total : Ta ligne est directement et uniquement reliée aux équipements Free.


Merci pour ces précisions !
Donc si je demande le dégroupage total je n'aurai plus de ligne téléphonique analogique ?
Le téléphone sera uniquement en voip ?


----------



## Aliboron (30 Mars 2011)

almyor a dit:


> Donc si je demande le dégroupage total je n'aurai plus de ligne téléphonique analogique ?


Oui.


almyor a dit:


> Le téléphone sera uniquement en voip ?


Oui.


----------



## almyor (30 Mars 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Oui.


Quand on est loin du noeud comme moi il y a un inconvénient du genre qualité sonore ou ligne occupée ? Je demande ça car je n'utilise pas souvent le téléphone de la freebox car j'ai un forfait avec FT.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2011)

almyor a dit:


> Quand on est loin du noeud comme moi il y a un inconvénient du genre qualité sonore ou ligne occupée ? Je demande ça car je n'utilise pas souvent le téléphone de la freebox car j'ai un forfait avec FT.



Ça, c'est comme pour la bande passante : ça dépend de la qualité de ta ligne, perso, avec seulement 100m de moins que toi, je n'ai pas de problème particulier, mais il reste toujours possible d'intercaler un filtre entre la Freebox et le téléphone (le même genre de filtre que ce que tu utilises pour raccorder la Freebox au réseau) si tu as du bruit, ça améliore généralement les choses.


----------



## MarcMame (30 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, pas seulement ! perso, je suis à 2700 m du DSLAM, et un de mes amis en est lui à 2100 m, nous sommes tous deux en dégroupage total, et j'ai pourtant une bien meilleure bande passante que lui (moi, entre 8,5 et 10 Mb/s effectifs, contre de 4,5 à 6 pour lui), bien que je sois 600 m plus loin.
> 
> La différence tient à la qualité de la "boucle locale" de FT : lui réside dans un quartier ancien de Meaux, câblé dans les années 40/50 par FT (PTT à l'époque) en paires de 4 mm2, alors que moi, je suis dans un quartier neuf (mon terrain faisait partie d'un champs exploité jusqu'en 1995), câblé après 1995 en 8 mm2.
> 
> La section du câblage joue beaucoup sur la bande passante réellement disponible, quasiment autant que la distance, dirais-je, or, selon les époques, les lignes téléphoniques ont été câblées en trois sections différentes : 4 mm2 pour les plus anciennes, puis 6 mm2 dans les années 80, je pense, et enfin 8 mm2 depuis la seconde moitié des années 90 donc l'âge de la ligne joue aussi beaucoup !


Tu as tout à fait raison Pascal mais je n'en parlais pas car ça ne rentre pas en ligne de compte dans le cas d'un passage d'un dégroupage partiel vers total : la ligne reste physiquement la même et donc l'atténuation également. CQFD.
Je parlais de son cas particulier, pas d'un cas général 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------




almyor a dit:


> Quand on est loin du noeud comme moi il y a un inconvénient du genre qualité sonore ou ligne occupée ? Je demande ça car je n'utilise pas souvent le téléphone de la freebox car j'ai un forfait avec FT.


Normalement non, pas de soucis particulier, la BP nécessaire pour la VOiP est minime et fonctionne correctement sur de grandes distances.
Puisque tu as les 2 actifs. Fais des essais durant quelques jours/semaines avec le tel de la freebox et si ça te convient, tu pourras faire l'économie de l'abonnement FT + le forfait.
N'oublie pas de demander le portage de ton numéro FT sur la Freebox lors de la migration en dégroupage total.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2011)

MarcMame a dit:


> N'oublie pas de demander le portage de ton numéro FT sur la Freebox lors de la migration en dégroupage total.



C'est plus fait d'office, ça


----------



## almyor (30 Mars 2011)

Merci à tous,
C'est plus clair pour moi maintenant. Je vais faire des essais avec un bon téléphone branché sur la freebox (avant j'avais un vieux téléphone DECT) pour juger de la qualité à différentes heures de la journée. Ensuite si ça me convient je demande le dégroupage total.
Je penserai à demander le portage du numéro : on est jamais trop prudent


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2011)

Deux gars mandatés par Free sont venus vérifier différents trucs dans la cave, à l'entrée des égouts, notre rouleau Free attend, bien enroulé et montant jusqu'aux étages.
Apparemment, la fibre ne devrait plus trop tarder ( :bighope: ! ) : il ne reste plus que la connexion vers la rue j'imagine.

Avec la fibre doit-on changer de box ? (certains disent que non, mais j'ai vu qu'il y a des v5 avec antenne -la mienne, de 2006- et une autre v5 sans antenne, plus récente). Me faudra-t'il passer à la v6 Révolution ?
Et si oui, quelle augmentation de prix avec la fibre (et non de l'ADSL) et sans abonnement télé (annulé en février).
J'ai lu que les augmentations de prix étaient réservées à l'ADSL et que la fibre on restait à 29&#8364;99.
Je suis en total dégroupé sur numéro inactif.
Merci pour vos lumières.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> Avec la fibre doit-on changer de box ?


Oui pour une V5, non pour une V6.



teo a dit:


> Me faudra-t'il passer à la v6 Révolution ?


Pas obligatoire.



teo a dit:


> Et si oui, quelle augmentation de prix avec la fibre


Pas de différence tarifaire entre l'ADSL et la fibre.


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2011)

je vois une contradiction entre tes deux premières remarques: si je veux passer au câble, je suis obligé de passer à la Révolution.
Mais de toute façon, ce n'est pas le cas, si on prend en compte les infos ci-dessous.

J'en ai profité pour appeler Free. Après un bon moment à essayer de trouver un numéro qui puisse m'aider, j'ai enfin eu un opérateur et des renseignements sur la ligne dédiée à la fibre optique catégorie prospect (0811 92 36 76 - Appel local).

- Pour les infos sur le cablage de mon immeuble, ma réclamation est transmise aujourd'hui, impossible de me donner un délai de réponse, mais ils devraient me rappeler sur mon portable pour me donner des infos.

- Pour les usagers d'une Freebox v5, le passage se fait sans frais à la v5 Optique, toujours pour 29,99&#8364;/mois (j'ai supprimé la télévision que je ne regarde pas). Le passage à la Freebox Révolution, vu la durée passée chez eux me couterait 29,99&#8364; (frais d'activation)  et 35,98/mois.

- Les CGV ont été changées en date d'aujourd'hui d'après ce que le gars m'a dit. Je vous laisse jeter un &#339;il. Les frais de résiliation sont maintenant fixes à 49&#8364;, les frais d'activation disparaissent, mais ce dernier point est  en contradiction avec ce que le gars m'a dit au téléphone, donc à voir dans la réalité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> je vois une contradiction entre tes deux premières remarques: si je veux passer au câble, je suis obligé de passer à la Révolution.



Non : Si tu as une v5, ils te remplacent ta v5 "ADSL" par une v5 "optique" (uniquement le boîtier "modem", le "HD", tu gardes le même, au moins dans le cas de la v5 "CPL", pour la "WiFi", je ne sais pas), et si tu as une "Révolution" (las muerta por los insurgentes ! ), alors, tu ne change pas de bobox (la "révo" faisant indifféremment les deux, si j'ai bien compris) ! C'est juste ce qu'il t'a dit, il me semble


----------



## MarcMame (8 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> je vois une contradiction entre tes deux premières remarques: si je veux passer au câble, je suis obligé de passer à la Révolution.
> Mais de toute façon, ce n'est pas le cas, si on prend en compte les infos ci-dessous.


Je confirme ce que t'a écrit Pascal : La V5 existe en 2 versions : ADSL ou optique, il faut donc changer la box (sans frais) si tu as déjà une V5.
La V6 est compatible avec les 2 normes ADSL et optique.




teo a dit:


> - Pour les usagers d'une Freebox v5, le passage se fait sans frais à la v5 Optique, toujours pour 29,99&#8364;/mois (j'ai supprimé la télévision que je ne regarde pas). Le passage à la Freebox Révolution, vu la durée passée chez eux me couterait 29,99&#8364; (frais d'activation)  et 35,98/mois.


La différence tarifaire entre la V5 et la V6 s'explique par le fait que tu bénéficies des appels illimités vers les tels mobiles avec la V6 (+6&#8364;/mois)
Tu as donc le choix entre un abo V5 à 30&#8364; ou V6 à 36&#8364;.




teo a dit:


> - Les CGV ont été changées en date d'aujourd'hui d'après ce que le gars m'a dit. Je vous laisse jeter un &#339;il. Les frais de résiliation sont maintenant fixes à 49&#8364;, les frais d'activation disparaissent, mais ce dernier point est  en contradiction avec ce que le gars m'a dit au téléphone, donc à voir dans la réalité.


La clause concernant les frais d'activation à paiement différé (lors de la résiliation) a été jugée abusive par jugement du tribunal, d'où leur disparition.


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2011)

Les deux citations de MarcMame se contredisaient: ayant une v5, soit j'avais besoin de la v6, soit non  
*Envoyé par teo:*
_Avec la fibre doit-on changer de box ?_
*Envoyé par MarcMame:*
_Oui pour une V5, non pour une V6._

*Envoyé par teo:*
_Me faudra-t'il passer à la v6 Révolution ?_
*Envoyé par MarcMame:*
_Pas obligatoire._

Mon dernier message était plus informatif pour d'éventuelles personnes dans le même cas que moi, passant de l'ADSL à la Fibre qu'une demande de renseignements complémentaires.

Pour le boitier HD, comme déjà mentionné ici, elle est calée dans le placard dans son carton d'origine depuis août 2006: je n'ai pas de téléviseur, seul moyen de l'utiliser.
Sans téléviseur, aucun besoin du BluRay, des jeux vidéos, des 350 chaines et comme pour activer le mode ftp du HD _(et encore 40 Go, c'est rien, le DD de l'iMac fait 1 Tera)_ il me faut un téléviseur, je m'en passe aussi : je ne vais pas me mettre à payer 36 juste pour la téléphonie sur portable alors que mon forfait iPhone me convient et que mon coloc ne téléphone quasiment pas. La v5 optique ira très bien, toujours à moins de 30.

La seule chose qui m'embête, c'est que je devrais sans doute accepter les nouvelles CGV et je passerai donc aux 49 au lieu de 0 actuellement :/


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> Les deux citations de MarcMame se contredisaient: ayant une v5, soit j'avais besoin de la v6, soit non
> *Envoyé par teo:*
> _Avec la fibre doit-on changer de box ?_
> *Envoyé par MarcMame:*
> ...



Olivier, qu'as tu encore fumé ? :mouais:

Il n'y a aucune contradiction, avec une v6 tu ne changes pas de box, le boîtier internet faisant les deux, ADSL et optique, avec une v5, tu dois remplacer le boîtier v5 ADSL par un boîtier v5 "fibre optique", ça ne veut pas dire que si tu as une v5 tu doive la remplacer par une v6, juste que tu dois la remplacer par une autre v5 (enfin, un des deux boîtiers) !


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2011)

&#8230; j'ai du trop fumé le cable de ma Freebox, sans doute. Libre interprétation 
Affaire classée.

Et vive la v5 Optique


----------



## Lamar (9 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous,

j'ai un petit souci avec mon installation Freebox et j'espère que les experts ici présents (un peu de pommade ça ne peut pas faire de mal ) sauront me dépanner.
J'ai une Freebox HD et un 2° boitier pour une 2° télé. Ce 2° boitier se bloque tous les soirs, à peu près à la même heure, la chaine se fige, impossible de changer de chaine et quand on l'éteint elle n'affiche plus de programme, elle reste bloquée sur le démarrage. Le lendemain matin tout va bien. J'ai un débit réseau un peu faible, mais dans la journée il n'y a pas de problème. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela se produit tous les jours à même heure (approximativement, je ne sais pas si c'est à la minute près). J'ai soupçonné un trop grand nombre d'appareils se connectant au réseau, mais ce n'est pas le cas.
Merci à tous ceux qui auront des pistes à me proposer.


----------



## herszk (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour.
Probablement qu'à l'heure où tu regardes la télé, la bande passante proposée par free est insuffisante pour fournir deux chaines simultanément.
As-tu essayé de sélectionner tes 2 chaines en bas débit ?


----------



## Lamar (9 Avril 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.
Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a pas à chaque fois les deux télés allumées et que ça le fait quand même. Même quand il n'y que cette télé "connectée" (pas d'autres télés, pas d'ordi, pas d'iPhone sur le réseau Wifi) ça bloque. Et si on va sur la 1° télé, ça fonctionne parfaitement. 
Il me semble avoir essayé une fois de passer en bas débit et que cela n'avait rien changé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Probablement qu'à l'heure où tu regardes la télé, la bande passante proposée par free est insuffisante pour fournir deux chaines simultanément.
> As-tu essayé de sélectionner tes 2 chaines en bas débit ?



+1, pour une zone donnée, Free fournit une bande passante globale donnée, qui n'est pas extensible, et cette bande passante est partagée entre tous les freenautes connectés au même DSLAM, donc, plus il y a de freenautes utilisant de la bande passante à un moment donné, moins l'un d'entre eux en aura de disponible. 

Pour mon cas perso, par exemple, à cette heure de la journée, j'ai une bande passante effective comprise généralement entre 8,5 et 10 Mb/s (là, deux mesures viennent de me donner 8,9 et 9,2 Mb/s), mais vers 20H - 20H30, celle ci dépasse rarement 6,5 ou 7 Mb/s. C'est le phénomène de "l'heure de pointe" !


----------



## herszk (9 Avril 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a pas à chaque fois les deux télés allumées et que ça le fait quand même. Même quand il n'y que cette télé "connectée" (pas d'autres télés, pas d'ordi, pas d'iPhone sur le réseau Wifi) ça bloque. Et si on va sur la 1° télé, ça fonctionne parfaitement.
> Il me semble avoir essayé une fois de passer en bas débit et que cela n'avait rien changé.


Peu importe si tu es sur internet, free donne toujours la priorité au flux tv.
Si à certaines heures , la bande passante est très faible, il ne te reste plus qu'à regarder une chaine sur une seule tv en bas débit (chaines 400 je crois).


----------



## Lamar (9 Avril 2011)

Je vais tenter ça ce soir et contrôler ma bande passante à différentes heures. On voit ça sur la freebox dans le menu ?
On peut le voir sur le site internet de Free ?

En tout cas merci à tous.
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> On voit ça sur la freebox dans le menu ?



Non, la donnée qui figure là n'est pas mise à jour en continu.



Lamar a dit:


> On peut le voir sur le site internet de Free ?



Perso, j'utilise le plus souvent le Speedtest de MacBidouille depuis un Mac relié via CPL à la Freebox (mais une liaison CPL ou ethernet est nécessaire, faute de quoi, tu ne sais pas si la mesure n'est pas faussée (à la baisse) par le WiFi). Il y en a aussi un (montant et descendant, cette fois) dans l'interface de gestion de la Freebox (rubrique internet"). Bien entendu, pour que le résultat soit pertinent, il faut qu'il n'y ait aucune autre utilisation de bande passante au moment où la mesure est faite. Ce résultat est dans la pratique, légèrement inférieur à la bande passante réellement disponible au niveau de la Freebox elle même, mais en donne une bonne idée.


----------



## herszk (9 Avril 2011)

Tu peux aussi visualiser le débit en continu en cliquant sur "paramètres" de ta freebox HD, ensuite, je ne sais plus car j'ai la freebox v6.
En fait, je ne me souviens pas si l'info est en continu, mais ça n'a pas d'importance, c'est quand le besoin s'en fait sentir.


----------



## MarcMame (9 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> Pour le boitier HD, comme déjà mentionné ici, elle est calée dans le placard dans son carton d'origine depuis août 2006: je n'ai pas de téléviseur, seul moyen de l'utiliser.


Téléviseur pas obligatoire. N'importe quel moniteur informatique disposant d'une entrée HDMI fonctionne également.




teo a dit:


> je ne vais pas me mettre à payer 36 juste pour la téléphonie sur portable alors que mon forfait iPhone me convient et que mon coloc ne téléphone quasiment pas. La v5 optique ira très bien, toujours à moins de 30.


L'offre de téléphonie mobile existe également pour la V5, c'est une option.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------




Lamar a dit:


> J'ai une Freebox HD et un 2° boitier pour une 2° télé.


Comment sont reliés les 2 boitiers HD ? CPL ou Ethernet ?
Tu peux commencer par tenter d'intervertir les 2 boitiers.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Tu peux aussi visualiser le débit en continu en cliquant sur "paramètres" de ta freebox HD



Non, tu ne peux pas, parce que 1, il faut une télé  branchée sur le boîtier HD pour faire ça (et il n'en a pas, son boîtier HD est au placard), et 2, cette inforamion n'est pas évaluée en temps réel, chez moi, que je regarde à 11H du matin (heure creuse) ou à 20H30 (heure d'affluence), il me renvoie toujours la même info de bande passante, or à 20H30, je perds entre 1,5 et 2 Mb/s par rapport à 11 H du matin !



MarcMame a dit:


> L'offre de téléphonie mobile existe également pour la V5, c'est une option.



Ça, ça m'intéresse, tu vois ça où ? (à noter que quasiment tous les liens vers des pages d'information de ma console me renvoient vers des pages d'erreur 404 )


----------



## MarcMame (10 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça m'intéresse, tu vois ça où ? (à noter que quasiment tous les liens vers des pages d'information de ma console me renvoient vers des pages d'erreur 404 )


C'est sur la fiche d'information standardisée.
Sauf qu'elle vient d'être mise à jour (au 7/4/11) et ne comporte plus que 3 offres.
L'offre V5 + mobiles illimités n'est plus une option mais est réservée aux clients en zone "non dégroupée" qui n'ont plus d'autre choix que de payer 36/mois pour une V5 ADSL + mobiles illimités sans TV (pas de boitier HD livré).


----------



## herszk (10 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, tu ne peux pas, parce que 1, il faut une télé  branchée sur le boîtier HD pour faire ça (et il n'en a pas, son boîtier HD est au placard)



Là Pascal, c'est toi qui lis trop vite, Lamar a 2 freebox HD pour 2 tv.


----------



## Lamar (10 Avril 2011)

Je confirme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Là Pascal, c'est toi qui lis trop vite, Lamar a 2 freebox HD pour 2 tv.



J'me suis mélangé les pinceaux avec teo ! :rateau:


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2011)

Pascal Pascal 

Qu'as-tu fumé encore   ?


----------



## Ismaël-bis (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je "m'accroche " à la discussion mais dite moi si ma question doit être posée ailleurs. En fait ... j'ai une série de questions ... 
La première : command accéder à ma Freebox V6 depuis mon iMac ? J'y arrive très bien depuis les PC de la maison avec Chrome ou IE mais depuis safari que nenni ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2011)

teo a dit:


> Pascal Pascal
> 
> Qu'as-tu fumé encore   ?


----------



## Aliboron (10 Avril 2011)

Ismaël-bis a dit:


> comment accéder à ma Freebox V6 depuis mon iMac ?


Quel type d'accès ? Pour le paramétrage, tu tapes http://mafreebox.free.fr ou l'adresse IP http://192.168.0.254 dans ton navigateur préféré et tu arrives sur la page d'authentification.

Pour accéder directement au disque dur, tu ouvres une fenêtre dans le Finder et, dans la colonne de gauche, sous "PARTAGÉS" tu as l'icône "freebox" sur laquelle il te suffit de cliquer pour voir s'afficher le "Disque dur" et tout son contenu...


----------



## Ismaël-bis (10 Avril 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Quel type d'accès ? Pour le paramétrage, tu tapes http://mafreebox.free.fr ou l'adresse IP http://192.168.0.254 dans ton navigateur préféré et tu arrives sur la page d'authentification.
> 
> Pour accéder directement au disque dur, tu ouvres une fenêtre dans le Finder et, dans la colonne de gauche, sous "PARTAGÉS" tu as l'icône "freebox" sur laquelle il te suffit de cliquer pour voir s'afficher le "Disque dur" et tout son contenu...



Bonjour Aliboron,
Et bien voilà, il s'agissait de ne pas se tromper dans la commande 
Donc http://192.168.1.254 ça marche impec, je suis la page de paramétrage de ma freebox.
Maintenant question n° 2 Est ce tu saurais me guider pour affecter des IP fixe à mes différents ordis de la maison. J'avoue n'avoir jamais fais ça et je ne trouve pas du tuto pour la Freebox V6 ...
Là je sens que ça va être une autre paire de manches ... mais bon, on devrait y arriver ;-)
Merci de ton aide


----------



## Lamar (10 Avril 2011)

Aliboron a dit:


> Quel type d'accès ? Pour le paramétrage, tu tapes http://mafreebox.free.fr ou l'adresse IP http://192.168.0.254 dans ton navigateur préféré et tu arrives sur la page d'authentification.
> 
> Pour accéder directement au disque dur, tu ouvres une fenêtre dans le Finder et, dans la colonne de gauche, sous "PARTAGÉS" tu as l'icône "freebox" sur laquelle il te suffit de cliquer pour voir s'afficher le "Disque dur" et tout son contenu...



Rien de tout ça ne marche chez moi, vous savez pourquoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2011)

Ismaël-bis a dit:


> Est ce tu saurais me guider pour affecter des IP fixe à mes différents ordis de la maison. J'avoue n'avoir jamais fais ça et je ne trouve pas du tuto pour la Freebox V6 ...



Si l'interface de gestion sur le site de Free ne fonctionne pas pour la v6, tu as toujours le recours de choisir, sur chaque Mac, le réglage "via DHCP avec IP fixe", c'est ce que je faisais chez moi avant de paramétrer des baux DHCP permanents sur ma Freebox (v4 puis v5) via cette interface de gestion.


----------



## herszk (11 Avril 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> Rien de tout ça ne marche chez moi, vous savez pourquoi ?



Parce que tu n'as pas de freebox v6 (dont le serveur est nas)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h22 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si l'interface de gestion sur le site de Free ne fonctionne pas pour la v6, tu as toujours le recours de choisir, sur chaque Mac, le réglage "via DHCP avec IP fixe", c'est ce que je faisais chez moi avant de paramétrer des baux DHCP permanents sur ma Freebox (v4 puis v5) via cette interface de gestion.



L'interface de gestion free n'a pas changé avec la v6, il faut aller dans "configurer mon routeur freebox", après avoir recensé les adresses mac de tous tes ordis, tu vas dans "baux DHCP permanents" et tu affectes une adresse mac à chaque adresse IP.
C'est ce que je continue de faire sans problème.


----------



## Ismaël-bis (11 Avril 2011)

herszk a dit:


> L'interface de gestion free n'a pas changé avec la v6, il faut aller dans "configurer mon routeur freebox", après avoir recensé les adresses mac de tous tes ordis, tu vas dans "baux DHCP permanents" et tu affectes une adresse mac à chaque adresse IP.
> C'est ce que je continue de faire sans problème.



Bonjour,

Là je suis au bureau, mais je regarde ce soir. En fait, je n'ai jamais fait cette opération alors je flippe un peu de faire une connerie.
Je vous tiens au courant,


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2011)

Ismaël-bis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Là je suis au bureau, mais je regarde ce soir. En fait, je n'ai jamais fait cette opération alors je flippe un peu de faire une connerie.
> Je vous tiens au courant,



Si tu fais une connerie, simple, tu recommence (pas la connerie, hein, le réglage :rateau, ça ne coûte qu'un redémarrage de plus de la Freebox !


----------



## Ismaël-bis (11 Avril 2011)

au fait,

Est ce qu'il y a qq chose à modifier aussi sur le iMac et les PC de la maison pour leur dire que leur adresse IP sera attribué "en fixe" par la Freebox ?

Actuellement chaque poste reçoit une nouvelle adresse IP de la Freebox quand on le redémarre. Donc, à priori, je dirais qu'il n'y a rien a changer sur les postes eux mêmes, mais bon .... une petite confirmation me rassurera


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2011)

Ismaël-bis a dit:


> au fait,
> 
> Est ce qu'il y a qq chose à modifier aussi sur le iMac et les PC de la maison pour leur dire que leur adresse IP sera attribué "en fixe" par la Freebox ?



Non ! Tu donnes à un Mac l'adresse MAC de l'interface utilisée sur le réseau, et automatiquement, la Freebox lui attribue l'IP que tu as désigné dans ses paramètres.

Attention toutefois, si, pour un Mac donné tu le connectes parfois en ethernet, et parfois en WiFi (Airport), ça sera deux adresses MAC différentes, car l'adresse MAC ne concerne que l'interface réseau, pas l'ordinateur, et sur un même ordi, chaque interface réseau a sa propre adresse MAC.


----------



## Ismaël-bis (11 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attention toutefois, si, pour un Mac donné tu le connectes parfois en ethernet, et parfois en WiFi (Airport), ça sera deux adresses MAC différentes, car l'adresse MAC ne concerne que l'interface réseau, pas l'ordinateur, et sur un même ordi, chaque interface réseau a sa propre adresse MAC.



Merci de cette précision. Ça semble logique mais il talait y penser



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non ! Tu donnes à un Mac l'adresse MAC de l'interface utilisée sur le réseau, et automatiquement, la Freebox lui attribue l'IP que tu as désigné dans ses paramètres.



Euh ....  ça; ça parait moins clair. Si je n'ai rien à changer sur mon Mac pourquoi faut il lui donner *"l'adresse MAC de l'interface utilisée sur le réseau"* Ce n'est pas en indiquant l'adresse MAC de mon iMac (connexion Ethernet) à la Freebox (et un point c'est tout) que ça va marcher du premier coup ? Faut il que je change qq chose dans le iMac (paramètres système - réseau etc .. en fouillant je vais trouver)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2011)

Ismaël-bis a dit:


> Ce n'est pas en indiquant l'adresse MAC de mon iMac (connexion Ethernet) à la Freebox (et un point c'est tout) que ça va marcher du premier coup ?



Ben si ! Dans l'interface de gestion (options "routeur"), après les redirections de ports et de plages de ports, tu as la désignation des baux DHCP permanents, tu fournis à la Freebox l'adresse MAC de la carte airport, ou ethernet de ton iMac, et en face l'adresse IP que tu veux lui voir attribuer, et ça roule. Chez moi, ça donne ça :


----------



## herszk (11 Avril 2011)

Ca marche aussi, bien entendu, avec les pc (windows) dont les cartes wifi et (ou) ethernet ont une adresse MAC.


----------



## Ismaël-bis (11 Avril 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si ! Dans l'interface de gestion (options "routeur"), après les redirections de ports et de plages de ports, tu as la désignation des baux DHCP permanents, tu fournis à la Freebox l'adresse MAC de la carte airport, ou ethernet de ton iMac, et en face l'adresse IP que tu veux lui voir attribuer, et ça roule. Chez moi, ça donne ça :



Bon bein voilà c'est fait  J'ai quand même mis un certain temps ...... à trouver la page de paramétrage des baux statiques (et oui, quand on ne sait pas vraiment ce que l'on cherche ... ) mais j'ai trouvé. Je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour afficher des images dans tes messages sinon j'aurais fais une capture écran pour montrer la nouvelle interface de Freebox V6
Les trois machines en IP fixe apparaissent également sur la page des baux dynamiques, est ce bien normal ? Et puis sur la page des baux dynamiques j'ai 2 adresses MAC qui apparaissent. Je ne vois pas à quoi elles peuvent correspondre vu qu'il n'y a que 3 ordis en ce moment chez moi. Une idée ?


----------



## Drunkin (13 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous, 

J'imagine que la question a déjà du être posée mais après plusieurs recherches et des changement infructueux je vous soumet mon problème. 

Je viens de changer de fournisseur. J'étais chez neuf, maintenant je suis chez free. J'ai donc voulu configurer MAIL pour continuer à y recevoir mes @ yahoo. J'ai donc changé le smtp.neuf.fr par smtp.free.fr et ça ne marche pas. J'ai décoché le SSL, j'ai changé le port rien ni fait alors que pour @hotmail je n'ai aucun problème. 
Si quelqu'un a la solution je suis preneur!!!

De plus j'ai aussi un problème avec Airport : je n'arrive pas a enregistrer mon réseau. À chaque fois que j'allume mon mac il se connecte automatiquement à Freewifi et non pas à mon réseau sécurisé!!! 

Merci pour vos réponse!!!! 
David


----------



## Aliboron (13 Avril 2011)

Drunkin a dit:


> De plus j'ai aussi un problème avec Airport : je n'arrive pas a enregistrer mon réseau. À chaque fois que j'allume mon mac il se connecte automatiquement à Freewifi et non pas à mon réseau sécurisé !!!


Problème que je rencontre aussi depuis le passage à la Freebox v6. La seule "solution" que j'ai fini par trouver est de rendre le réseau visible. Jusque là, ça fonctionnait très bien en réseau masqué. 

Si ton réseau n'est pas "masqué" alors c'est peut-être simplement parce qu'il n'est pas en tête de la liste qui apparaît dans le  panneau de préférences système "Réseau" > "Avancé...", bien entendu.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je me tâte pour finalement prendre la nouvelle FreeBox, mais je me pose encore deux-trois questions.

1. Peut-on brancher le CPL sur une mutliprise ?
1 bis. Est-ce que c'est un truc à faire cramer la baraque ?

2. Le lecteur de DVD ne veut-il toujours pas envoyer vers une télé "classique" du DVD "classique" (via la péritel) ?

3. Si on déménage peu de temps après, elle est de combien,  la facture, déjà ?

Merci à vous...

J'avoue que ce qui me tente en particulier, c'est de pouvoir coller du mp4 (le mov. ne passe pas ?) sur la télé, et, à condition que ce soit sans danger, de pouvoir arrêter de passer par le wifi, parce que ça daube grave depuis quelques temps avec ce système (bizarrement, ça marchait impeccablement, avant).


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2011)

Bon : les réponses que j'ai :



Le docteur a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je me tâte pour finalement prendre la nouvelle FreeBox, mais je me pose encore deux-trois questions.
> 
> 1. Peut-on brancher le CPL sur une mutliprise ?



Oui



Le docteur a dit:


> 1 bis. Est-ce que c'est un truc à faire cramer la baraque ?



Non, mais c'est un truc à flinguer ta bande passante (de manière assez aléatoire).

J'avais fait ça, au début, lorsque j'ai acheté les miens (vu que j'avais une carte "Airport extrème" de moins que de mac, j'avais utilisé un couple de CPL entre le boîtier ADSL de la Freebox et mon Mac. Depuis j'ai changé de Mac, mais j'ai gardé les CPL, ça va mieux que le WiFi, bien que mes CPL &#8230; Pas de chez Free, ne soient que des 65 Mb/s), et je pestais, parce que ça paraissait encore pire que le WiFi. Depuis qu'ils sont branchés tous deux sur une prise murale, j'ai le débit promis !

A noter que certains CPL qu'on trouve maintenant sont munis d'une prise au dos, ce qui permet de brancher la multiprise sur le CPL au lieu du contraire.


----------



## club (18 Avril 2011)

Sur le forum de l'ADUF, entre autres, les freenautes en  non-degroup&#233; indiquent qu'ils sont brid&#233;s en download  P2P, avec Messenger, voir m&#234;me avec quelques sites en asie


----------



## Ecnelis (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Heureux possesseur (après 4 mois d'attente..) de la Freebox v6, j'ai deux questions:

1. Comment accéder au contenu de mon DD externe comme c'était le cas avec la v5 (HD)? Quand je le branche sur le server ou sur le player, aucune réaction si ce n'est que sur le server je le vois apparaitre dans ma config NAS sur mafreebox.freebox.fr

2. Comment transférer des fichiers du DD du server vers mon DD externe via l'USB?

Merci!


----------



## fpoil (18 Avril 2011)

Il faut que le dd externe soit en hfsplus non journalisé avec une table de partition non pas GUID (format habituel des dd sous osx) mais MBR.

Dès lors le dd externe apparaît en lecture/écriture dans le finder d'osx et les manipulations sont alors les usuelles pour faire des transferts de disque à disque.


----------



## Ecnelis (18 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais je m'embrouille un peu quand tu me parles de GUID. Pour l'instant, mon DD externe est en FAT32.

D'apres Free4mac, http://www.free4mac.fr/?p=1172 le format FAT serait accepté, mais sinon il recommande le NTFS. HFS+ c'est un format mac uniquement non? 
Aussi, pourrais-tu stp m'expliquer le coup du MBR ou du GUID?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2011)

Ecnelis a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais je m'embrouille un peu quand tu me parles de GUID. Pour l'instant, mon DD externe est en FAT32.



FAT32, c'est le format de la partition du disque, GUID APM ou MBR, c'est le schéma de table de partition, je ne dirais pas que ça n'a rien à voir, mais ça n'est pas la même chose.

Dans utilitaire de disque, si tu sélectionne le disque (pas le volume monté dessus, hein, la première des deux icônes), en bas de la fenêtre, tu verras quel est son schéma de table de partition


----------



## rodolph (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé au mac depuis quelques mois et on me dit qu'il ne faut pas antivirus...
Seulement mon ordi tourne moins rapidement et mackeeper (version gartos) me détecte une multitude d'erreurs.

Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Ecnelis (18 Avril 2011)

@Rodolph

Bonjour Rodolph,
Ta demande ne semble pas être au bon endroit, tu devrais poster cela dans une partie du forum. Néanmoins, quels types d'erreurs as-tu?

@Pascal 77

J'ai vérifié et effectivement mon DD de 500 Go, bien qu'en FAT est aussi en MBR, et il n'est lu ni sur le server ni sur le player, ce doit être pour ça qu'il n'est pas lu. En revanche, un autre DD partitionné en HFS+ et en FAT, les deux en GUID sont parfaitement lus!

J'arrive à les voir sur le réseau via mon mac et organiser des transferts via le finder et via le portail internet. Un vrai bonheur. Toutefois, je ne peux pas écrire sur la partition en HFS+...

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Le docteur (18 Avril 2011)

Dans la mesure où ça risque d'être très chaud de se passer de brancher au moins le téléphone et l'imprimante sur la prise (admettons qu'on ne branche plus la lampe en plus) je ne sens pas trop le truc aller vers une amélioration du débit  par rapport au wifi (pourri, il est vrai).
Quant à tirer un ethernet entre les boîtes ma blonde est plus que réticente (et en plus je ne voudrais pas qu'elle se prenne les pieds dedans, dans la mesure où elle est un peu enceinte).


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Dans la mesure où ça risque d'être très chaud de se passer de brancher au moins le téléphone et l'imprimante sur la prise (admettons qu'on ne branche plus la lampe en plus) je ne sens pas trop le truc aller vers une amélioration du débit  par rapport au wifi (pourri, il est vrai).
> Quant à tirer un ethernet entre les boîtes ma blonde est plus que réticente (et en plus je ne voudrais pas qu'elle se prenne les pieds dedans, dans la mesure où elle est un peu enceinte).



Alors il ne te reste plus qu'à casser ta tirelire pour acheter ça (bon c'est le premier que j'ai trouvé, hein, mais il y en a d'autres, pas obligatoirement celui là précisément, mais un sur ce principe là) !


----------



## phis5533 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens de passer à la Freebox V6 et j'ai une grosse galère.
A la maison, il y a une AppleTV2, un AirportExpress, un vieil iBook G4, 3 iPhone et un iPad.
La freebox est configurée en mode routeur et wifi.

Le problème viens de la connection de mes iDevices en Wifi, c'est tout simplement catastrophique, non pas en termes de débit (là il n'y a pas de problème), ni en terme de portée (là non plus, j'ai plein de barre de réception), mais les temps d'accès aux requêtes web et/ou réseau interne (appleTV ou AirTunes) est épouvantable :
la plupart du temps je n'arrive pas à charger un site web, la transmission par AirPlay ne se fait pas ou très peu.
Or, je crois remarquer que mon vénérable iBook, lui, se comporte plutôt correctement.
J'ai donc pensé à un problème de 802.11N car c'est le seul à n'être qu'en G, mais en désactivant le N dans la freebox, rien de mieux ;-(.
Par ailleurs, lorsque je connecte mon AppleTV en ethernet, là elle fonctionne correctement !

Je ne comprends rien !

Ce que j'ai essayé :

- Changer de canal : canal 3 aujourd'hui
- Désactiver le 802.11 N
- Adresse IP fixe
- Adresse IP DHCP
- Forcer DNS sur celles de Google (8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4)
- Désactiver l'UPnP
....

Je n'ai plus d'idée.... Si vous en avez, je suis preneur !

Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2011)

Tu as vérifié sur quel réseau se connectaient tes iBidules ?


----------



## phis5533 (8 Juillet 2011)

Oui, ils se connectent bien sur le SSID que j'ai donné à mon Réseau..... ;-(
Vraiment je ne comprends pas.
Ce pourrait-il que la freebox soit défectueuse ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2011)

phis5533 a dit:


> Ce pourrait-il que la freebox soit défectueuse ??



Si ton iBook est connecté en WiFi, non, pas possible, sinon, il souffrirait aussi du problème !


----------



## hippo sulfite (8 Juillet 2011)

Si tous tes appareils sont connectés en WIFI simultanément et sur le même canal, c'est une bonne raison de ralentissements. Et si, de plus, l'AppleTV et le freeplayer sont en service il ne doit pas rester beaucoup de la bande passante ADSL dont tu disposes.


----------



## phis5533 (8 Juillet 2011)

@ Pascal77
En effet, sauf s'il y a 2 puces distinctes pour le G et pour le N, mais ça je ne sais pas.....

Par ailleurs, je viens de lire sur d'autre forum qu'il faudrait repasser le EAPOL en version 1....
Comme je ne sais pas du tout ce que c'est, je vais essayer et voir ce que ça donne..... ;-)

Merci pour vos aides !


----------



## Pitgui (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un mac book pro que je viens d'acheter et j'avais un sony vaio (en pc fixe) que j'utilise encore. J'ai activé le wifi sur free et aussi le mode routeur mais j'ai toujours un problème de connexion dès que j'allume les 2 pc où que mon i phone est allumé.
A chaque fois, j'ai un message erreur m'indiquant que l'adresse ip que j'utilise est déjà utilisé par un autre de mes périphériques...
Là, je ne sais plus quoi faire. J'ai vu qu'on pouvait attribuer une adresse ip à chaque machine pour eviter ce problème apparemment. Est-ce que cela pourrait résoudre mon problème ? Et comment fait-on car perso, je ne sais pas où et comment changer ces adresses IP.
Ah oui, autre info importante peut etre. J'ai vérifié l'adresse IP de mon mac après avoir activé le mode routeur de la free et redémarré box et mac et l'adresse que je trouve est celle-ci : 82.66.48.219. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plait ?

Je vous en remercie par avance.

Ptigui


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2011)

Pitgui a dit:


> Pouvez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plait ?



Ben oui ! Tu n'as pas activé le mode routeur, c'est tout. Il ne suffit pas de l'activer dans l'interface de gestion pour qu'il soit actif, après, il faut aussi redémarrer la Freebox !


----------



## babar81ced (1 Août 2011)

salut tout le monde,

Pour ma part depuis que je suis passé sous lion et avec VLC version 1.11.1, je ne peux plus regarder les chaines free avec VLC, j'ai beau passer par :
1- la découverte de flux avec VLC, 
2 - avec le liste des chaines sur le fichier mru, 
3 - passer par freego, 

Rien à faire toujours un message d'erreur !!! j'ai essayé d'installer la version 1.10 de VLC mais toujours rien... j'ai réussi à tout faire marcher la semaine derniere, mais je ne sais pas comment et bien sur ça ne marche plus aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## Marmottelega (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour !

Je crois que je fais une grosse crise de blonditude : 
La Freebox Révolution est arrivée aujourd'hui à la maison (ooooooh), elle est branchée, elle fonctionne, elle est reconnue par le PC... mais pas sur le mac (MacBookPro avec Lion, groar). Ce qui m'embête fort puisque je comptais m'en servir pour time machine ...
J'ai collé un 





> defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1


 dans la console, mais time machine ne m'affiche pas plus de disque freebox que de neurones dans la tête de mon chat. 

Auriez-vous une idée ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (7 Août 2011)

justement j'ai reçu aussi ma FB V6 il y a 3 jours et jusqu'à aujourd'hui pas de problème pour avoir l'icone du disque dur de la freebox sur le bureau du mac et ainsi je pouvais passer des fichiers de mon mac sur la FB mais depuis ce matin rien à faire. Je vais dans l'option du finder "se connecter au serveur" je clique sur parcourir mais plus rien n'est détecté.

Aucun problème avec le PC sous Vista.

J'ai loupé quelque chose ?

Edit : c'est revenu mais j'ai du attendre longtemps. C'est quand même hyper pratique, fini les ftp ou les freeplayers et les transferts se font à vitesse grand V


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2011)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> J'ai loupé quelque chose ?



Tu aurais pu faire "aller à &#8230;", et taper l'IP de la Freebox (normalement 192.168.0.254) !


----------



## Pinsonmimi (7 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu aurais pu faire "aller à ", et taper l'IP de la Freebox (normalement 192.168.0.254) !




oui mais j'ai mis connecter à smb ://mafreebox.freebox.fr et ça marche aussi.


----------



## herszk (7 Août 2011)

Je vous propose d'aller sur le sujet : "free qui disparait et apparait" où j'ai répondu, cela vous intéressera peut-être.


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2011)

J'ai du mal à voir mes disques dur externe branché en USB depuis mon iphone en upnp, que ce soit via airplayer ou goodplayer.
je en vois que le DD de la freebox server et rien d'autre 
Quelqu'un a réussi et si oui quelle limite de taille de DD, formatage (ntfs, hfs+, dat 32), alim externe ou interne ?


----------



## quattro75 (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis équipé d'une freebox optique et c'est super. Sauf que depuis quelques temps (certainement depuis une mise à jour mais je ne sais pas laquelle), je ne peux me connecter à internet via la freebox optique que via wifi. 

Ethernet sous mon mac et ce systeme 10.6.8 (et uniquement avec freebox optique) ne fonctionne pas. J'ai branché un pc via rj 45 et free optique ça baigne. Et lorsque j'utilise mon mac au bureau et un réseau numericable classique tout fonctionne. 

C'est donc bien dans cette unique configuration que le probleme se pose. j'ai desactivé IPV6 sans succès. Pourtant dans les préferences systeme et réseau, il m'est clairement indiqué que je suis bien connecté en ethernet et que tout est ok, voyant vert; Sauf que rien ne s'affiche.

Serait-ce ce système qui pose problème avec freebox optique ? bien sur, rien à attendre de la hotline free mais ça c'est classique et nous payons tous notre écot pour n'avoir jamais d'avis tranché et aucun retour de ce côté là 
Quelqu'un aurait-il des symptomes similaires et mieux, une idée pour résoudre ce pb qui m'en pose dans mes transferts de données lourdes. Merci par avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2011)

quattro75 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis équipé d'une freebox optique et c'est super. Sauf que depuis quelques temps (certainement depuis une mise à jour mais je ne sais pas laquelle), je ne peux me connecter à internet via la freebox optique que via wifi.
> 
> ...



Si tu utilises les baux DHCP permanents, as tu vérifié dans ta console de gestion que l'adresse MAC de ta carte ethernet (attention, elle est différente de celle de la carte airport) était bien rentrée ?


----------



## quattro75 (22 Septembre 2011)

vader a dit:


> bonjour je suis nouveau sur mac et sur le forum . je possede la freebox v5  en wifi je connecte mes appareils macbook pro et iphone si les deux sont identifies par ma box je n ai plus de connection , donc j en desactive 1 et tout marche ,sur le mac il s affiche qu un autre appareil se connecte et probleme d ip , bon je fais des recherches et je comprend qu il faudrait mieux 2 norme de wifi pour eviter cela donc j achete airport extrem relie derriere ma box et je reli mon mac et l iphone sur le reseau de airport extrem : meme probleme ! je dois en desactiver un pour avoir la connection sur l autre que dois je faire !!!!!!qui peux me venir en aide ????!!!!



Bonjour,

Ton problème est assez simple: il faut te rendre sur ton espace de gestion free et activer le mode routeur (1 croix à cocher  et tu pourras alors avoir autant d'appareil connecter en simultané sur ta box free
Bonne journée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu utilises les baux DHCP permanents, as tu vérifié dans ta console de gestion que l'adresse MAC de ta carte ethernet (attention, elle est différente de celle de la carte airport) était bien rentrée ?



Bonjour,

Merci de cette info. Non je n'y avais pas pensé puisque tout fonctionnait il y a quelques temps et que je n'avais mis aucune restriction sur l'adressage mac sur ma console freebox. Mais je vais regarder ce soir.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (22 Septembre 2011)

Toujours pour la Freebox V6, quelles applications on peut utiliser dans "mes applications" quand on est sur mac ? ils parlent de téléchargement de torrent par exemple mais je n'ai pas trop compris comment ça fonctionnait.


----------



## kaos (22 Septembre 2011)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Toujours pour la Freebox V6, quelles applications on peut utiliser dans "mes applications" quand on est sur mac ? ils parlent de téléchargement de torrent par exemple mais je n'ai pas trop compris comment ça fonctionnait.




Ce point n'est pas encore très clair , il est possible que free ai devancé des futurs mesures HADOPI afin de contrôler ou rendre compte dans un futur rpoche de ce qui est téléchargé ..

Tape freevox v6 torrent sur google et tu verras des tutos / ça passerait par linterface de gestion .
Mais si tu veux télécharger des torrents sans te prendre le bec , ajoute *firetorrent *à firefox, 
ça ouvrira une febetre de téléchargement classique ( comme quand tu prends une image ou un média avec firefox ) c'est que du bonheur.


----------



## quattro75 (22 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu utilises les baux DHCP permanents, as tu vérifié dans ta console de gestion que l'adresse MAC de ta carte ethernet (attention, elle est différente de celle de la carte airport) était bien rentrée ?


Bonsoir,
voila, c'est réglé et comme dab c'était tout con. Je n'avais pas intégré les dns de free. Du coup en comparant les réglages avec le petit macBook Pro 13' qui lui fonctionnait en ethernet avec la freebox optique j'ai intégré ces données sur le le powerBook 15' et ça marche très bien. OsX en 10.6.8 a donc été "chargé" par erreur. Le système n'avait rien à voir dans ce dysfonctionnement. Merci à tous


----------



## Pinsonmimi (23 Septembre 2011)

kaos a dit:


> Ce point n'est pas encore très clair , il est possible que free ai devancé des futurs mesures HADOPI afin de contrôler ou rendre compte dans un futur rpoche de ce qui est téléchargé ..
> 
> Tape freevox v6 torrent sur google et tu verras des tutos / ça passerait par linterface de gestion .
> Mais si tu veux télécharger des torrents sans te prendre le bec , ajoute *firetorrent *à firefox,
> ça ouvrira une febetre de téléchargement classique ( comme quand tu prends une image ou un média avec firefox ) c'est que du bonheur.



merci mais  j'utilise bittorent depuis très longtemps sur le mac. 
Je voulais savoir quelles applications étaient utilisables sur la freebox. Est ce que ça se limite aux jeux proposés sur la Free par exemple ? y a t il des appli mac que l'on puisse utiliser ?


----------



## naas (23 Septembre 2011)

Euh applications Mac ....


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2011)

Bon, ben moi je ne sais pas si mon problème vient du Mac ou de la freebox...

Donc voila : je migre en Fbx v5 (oui, cinq), je fais tout ce qui est dit dans le manuel, et tout va pour le mieux jusqu'à ce que j'essaie de connecter le MB en ouifi sur le réseau créé avec la fbx v4 (l'iMac et le NAS sont en ethernet, de ce côté la tout baigne). Rien à faire.

Je refais la manip de configuration sur la page free qui va bien, reboote la box : rien.
Idem, avec changement de canal : pas mieux
Idem, sur une session admin : queud'.

En désespoir de cause, je recrée un réseau de A à Z sous un autre nom, et la enfin un message un peu parlant : mot de passe incorrect.

Sauf que le mot de passe je l'ai généré sur la page free, rentré dans la config airport par copié-collé, et contrôlé via 'afficher le mot de passe' 

Question à 100 sous préliminaire : Le Mac propose WPA et WPA2 personnel, Free propose WPA (TKIP),  WPA (AES/CCMP), WPA (TKIP + AES)
J'ai pris WPA2 personnel côté Mac et WPA (AES/CCMP) côté free. Ca matche ou pas ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Question à 100 sous préliminaire : Le Mac propose WPA et WPA2 personnel, Free propose WPA (TKIP),  WPA (AES/CCMP), WPA (TKIP + AES)
> J'ai pris WPA2 personnel côté Mac et WPA (AES/CCMP) côté free. Ca matche ou pas ?



Je pense que c'est l'origine de ton problème. chez moi, WPA (TKIP + AES) et clé WPA générée aléatoirement depuis la page de Free (et transférée au moyen d'un extrait sur tous mes Mac et appareils en WiFi), je n'ai aucun problème avec la même "version majeure" de Freebox (moi, c'est la "première" v5, celle avec les trois antennes) que toi.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Janvier 2012)

Bonne année à tous !  Première question : est-ce vrai que sur une maison en triphasé on peut être emmerdé avec les freeplug si la box et la box télé ne sont pas branchés sur "la même phase"?


----------



## Romuald (1 Janvier 2012)

Merci Pascal, la piste du mot de passe est bonne, mais j'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est la clé générée par la page free qui déconne  (peut-être une histoire de codepage différent entre free et le Mac). 
En effet j'ai réussi à faire tomber le truc en marche en saissisant moi-même une clé sans prendre de caractères plus ou moins ésotériques et en me cantonnant aux chiffres, lettres et sigles simples genre <, - ou @.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci Pascal, la piste du mot de passe est bonne, mais j'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est la clé générée par la page free qui déconne  (peut-être une histoire de codepage différent entre free et le Mac).
> En effet j'ai réussi à faire tomber le truc en marche en saissisant moi-même une clé sans prendre de caractères plus ou moins ésotériques et en me cantonnant aux chiffres, lettres et sigles simples genre <, - ou @.



Ben en TKIP+AES, je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec les clés générées par la page de Free, pourtant, je change régulièrement de clé.



Le docteur a dit:


> Bonne année à tous !  Première question : est-ce vrai que sur une maison en triphasé on peut être emmerdé avec les freeplug si la box et la box télé ne sont pas branchés sur "la même phase"?



Je ne sais pas, mais ça paraitrait logique.

EDIT : tiens, à la réflexion, j'ai moi aussi une question à propos de la Freebox, sur le débit des échanges : j'ai une Freebox v5 "première manière" (celle avec les 3 antennes), et j'ai depuis longtemps constaté que le débit entre la Freebox et une machine était assez limité (généralement entre 1 et 1,2 Mo/s pour un transfert du disque dur du boîtier HD vers un ordinateur. Je mettais ça sur le compte du WiFi (mes ordis sont tous à l'étage, et les boîtiers de la Freebox au RdC, avec une dalle en béton armé entre les deux niveaux). Cependant, les deux boîtiers sont eux dans la même pièce, à 5 ou 6m l'un de l'autre, or, depuis quelques temps, j'ai deux ordis reliés au boîtier ADSL via un couple de CPL, et un switch 100 Mb/s. Les échanges entre les deux ordis se font bien à des vitesses de l'ordre de 100 Mb/s (une douzaine de Mo/s), mais par contre, lorsque je récupère sur une de ces deux machines un film du boîtier HD, je plafonne à 1,5 Mo/s, ce qui correspond à du 802.11b, et non au 802.11g ou n censé régir les rapports entre les deux boîtiers.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication à ceci, voire un "remède" ?


----------



## MarcMame (1 Janvier 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bonne année à tous !  Première question : est-ce vrai que sur une maison en triphasé on peut être emmerdé avec les freeplug si la box et la box télé ne sont pas branchés sur "la même phase"?


Il est même à peu près certain que ça ne fonctionnera pas s'ils ne sont pas sur la même phase.
Bonne année à toi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h49 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> j'ai moi aussi une question à propos de la Freebox, sur le débit des échanges : j'ai une Freebox v5 "première manière" (celle avec les 3 antennes), et j'ai depuis longtemps constaté que le débit entre la Freebox et une machine était assez limité (généralement entre 1 et 1,2 Mo/s pour un transfert du disque dur du boîtier HD vers un ordinateur. Je mettais ça sur le compte du WiFi (mes ordis sont tous à l'étage, et les boîtiers de la Freebox au RdC, avec une dalle en béton armé entre les deux niveaux). Cependant, les deux boîtiers sont eux dans la même pièce, à 5 ou 6m l'un de l'autre, or, depuis quelques temps, j'ai deux ordis reliés au boîtier ADSL via un couple de CPL, et un switch 100 Mb/s. Les échanges entre les deux ordis se font bien à des vitesses de l'ordre de 100 Mb/s (une douzaine de Mo/s), mais par contre, lorsque je récupère sur une de ces deux machines un film du boîtier HD, je plafonne à 1,5 Mo/s, ce qui correspond à du 802.11b, et non au 802.11g ou n censé régir les rapports entre les deux boîtiers.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication à ceci, voire un "remède" ?


Je te rassure, c'est malheureusement normal.
Un de mes ordis est en ethernet sur la Freebox (V5 dernière gen, sans antenne) et le débit max avec le disque dur du boitier HD est de 2,8Mo/s. 
C'est comme ça, il n'y a rien à faire.

Je crois que cette limitation vient de la liaison même du boitier HD avec le boitier ADSL qui bride le débit pour que la TV ne greve pas le débit ADSL.
En gros, cela correspond à l'allocation en bande passante du boitier HD.
Tout ce qui est connecté au boitier HD est limité en BP.
Le problème a été réglé avec la V6 puisque le disque dur devient un NAS et se trouve physiquement dans le boitier ADSL.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Janvier 2012)

Le CPL ne marche pas avec du triphasé ? Du tout ? La je suis un peu dans la merde dans la mesure où j'avais commandé la V6. Si c'est le cas je n'ai plus qu'à annuler la commande?


----------



## MarcMame (1 Janvier 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le CPL ne marche pas avec du triphasé ? Du tout ?


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai écris.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2012)

Effectivement, pour qu'une paire de CPL fonctionne, il faut juste t'assurer qu'ils soient connectés sur la même phase dans le cas du triphasé.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Janvier 2012)

Bon, la situation empire : 
- le service client de Free m'a gentiment menti en m'assurant plusieurs fois (avant que je fasse la manuvre, après ce n'était plus la peine, j'étais coincé) que mon abonnement serait maintenu dans mon ancien domicile jusqu'à ce que mon nouveau soit disponible. Ils ont juste omis de me dire qu'il y avait une limite à la fin du mois (et je me suis renseigné vers le 20). - maintenant il me dise que la migration vers la V6 est irréversible et me dise que je dois faire passer un électricien, point barre 
Puis-je encore me désister pour la V6 ou me désister pour Free tout court ?
Parce que là, ils se foutent trop de moi.


----------



## naas (2 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> J'ai du mal à voir mes disques dur externe branché en USB depuis mon iphone en upnp, que ce soit via airplayer ou goodplayer.
> je en vois que le DD de la freebox server et rien d'autre
> Quelqu'un a réussi et si oui quelle limite de taille de DD, formatage (ntfs, hfs+, dat 32), alim externe ou interne ?


Merci Free qui a réussi a résoudre le problème avec sa dernière version du logiciel interne 
Par contre toujours pas de possibilités de lire mes fichiers avi en extérieur. Le ftp fonctionne pas de problèmes mais aucun client upnp ne fonctionne :hein:


----------



## robotkid (2 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous!

Je suis désolé: sans doute mon problème (basique) a déjà été traité sur ce post, mais vu que mes compétences sont très limitées, je préfère la poser pour avoir toutes les infos du _comment faire_... 

Je cherche donc désespérement à transférer mes enregistrements vidéos de ma Freebox Revolution vers mon Mac (MacBookPro sous Lion).
J'ai activé le routeur.
J'ai installé Filezilla.

Je ne sais pas comment faire pour activer le FTP, puis... quoi faire... :confuses:

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Aliboron (2 Janvier 2012)

robotkid a dit:


> Je cherche donc désespérement à transférer mes enregistrements vidéos de ma Freebox Revolution vers mon Mac (MacBookPro sous Lion).


Sauf erreur de ma part, il n'y a plus besoin de passer par le FTP. La freebox apparaît directement dans la liste des serveurs (barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder) et on peut récupérer par glisser déposer simple... Bon, évidemment, pas les enregistrement protégés (Canal+, etc.) mais c'était déjà comme ça en FTP.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Bon, évidemment, pas les enregistrement protégés (Canal+, etc.) mais c'était déjà comme ça en FTP.



Alors, pour Canal+, je ne sais pas, mais pour TF1, M6, W9 et Gully, il suffit d'aller enregistrer les versions TNT de ces chaînes (canaux 701, 706, 709 et 718 de la Freebox) pour pouvoir les récupérer (et en plus, la qualité de l'enregistrement est beaucoup moins aléatoire pour ceux qui ont un débit un peu limite). Et, cerise sur le gâteau, après conversion en AVI (avec FFMpegX, par exemple), on peut virer les pubs (avec avidemux 2 par exemple) et ne garder que le film ou l'émission.


----------



## Aliboron (2 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, pour Canal+, je ne sais pas, ...


Ben oui mais non. Canal+ (hors les passages en clair, bien sûr) s'enregistre sur les chaînes Freebox uniquement (sur le "bouquet Canal+" on ne peut pas enregistrer) et les émissions et films sont bien protégés, lisibles uniquement sur le téléviseur via la Freebox, invisibles autrement, que ce soit en FTP avec la v.5 ou en direct avec la version Révolution.


----------



## robotkid (2 Janvier 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, il n'y a plus besoin de passer par le FTP. La freebox apparaît directement dans la liste des serveurs (barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder) et on peut récupérer par glisser déposer simple... Bon, évidemment, pas les enregistrement protégés (Canal+, etc.) mais c'était déjà comme ça en FTP.



MERCiiiiiiiii!!!
J'ai cherché des heures sur internet, et en fait c'est super simple!! 
Donc merci encore!!


----------



## Le docteur (17 Janvier 2012)

La ligne de l'ancien propriétaire est encore active. Free me dit que je devrais aller faire ouvrir une ligne chez FT, qui serait ensuite résiliée par Free. Ça vous semble viable. De plus j'avais cru comprendre à uniment que lorsque l'ancien propriétaire arriverait à faire enfin raccorder sa ligne  (c'est pour ça qu'elle est encore chez nous : ça bloque pour son transfert et du coupla ligne n'est pas déménagée) on risque une nouvelle coupure (parce que la ligne serait écrasée dans la manuvre). Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Le docteur (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, quelqu'un connaît-il la procédure pour verifier si une ligne est inactive?


----------



## Soseki (19 Janvier 2012)

Je n'arrive plus à accéder au disque dur de ma Freebox via mon Mac alors que jusqu'à aujourd'hui tout fonctionnait parfaitement 

Dès que j'essaye de me connecter, j'obtiens ce message :






le partage OS X est bien activé...comme il l'était jusque là :






Le disque dur de la Freebox & son contenu n'est pas apparemment pas corrompu vu que l'accès à ce dernier la Freebox Player ne pose aucun souci...donc je ne comprend pas trop  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h31 ----------

J'ai trouvé la solution grâce a qqn sur Univers Freebox, si jamais la même chose vous arrive il suffit de virer tout les fichier .bidule se trouvant sur le disque dur de la Freebox (en passant par l'explorateur via mafreebox.freebox.fr )






Une fois ceci effectué, tout rentre dans l'orde & la connexion au NAS se fait à nouveau


----------



## Le docteur (31 Janvier 2012)

Bon, j'ai enfin Internet.
Par contre, je dois recevoir une V6 demain et je dois emballer ma V5. Je vais faire ça comme je peux, à coup de carton, sac plastique et papiers journaux. 
J'ai tout retrouvé, mais j'ai deux petits doutes : 
- La prise secteur de la Freebox comprend bien une plaque amovible pour changer le type de prise ?
- Le cordon USB apparaît petit sur le site de Free mais les cordons commandables commencent à 2M. Quelle est la taille (approximative) du cordon original de la V5 ?

Merci... :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------

Autre petite question : vous croyez vraiment qu'avec deux mains gauche on peut démonter une prise pour vérifier s'il n'y a pas de condensateur à l'intérieur ?

- On m'avait donné 4MO théorique. 
- Madame Free me dit que ce qu'il s'affiche pour moi sur sa console magique, c'est 2 à 2,5 MO
- J'ai 1,8MO
- Quelqu'un qui avait les mêmes distances et affaiblissements que moi m'avait assuré qu'après "nettoyage" de sa ligne il dépassait les 3MO, si ma mémoire est bonne (après un déménagement d'un mois mon logiciel neuronal de base, déjà farceur ne se porte pas vraiment mieux, mais bon, ça doit être ça...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bon, j'ai enfin Internet.
> Par contre, je dois recevoir une V6 demain et je dois emballer ma V5. Je vais faire ça comme je peux, à coup de carton, sac plastique et papiers journaux.
> J'ai tout retrouvé, mais j'ai deux petits doutes :
> - La prise secteur de la Freebox comprend bien une plaque amovible pour changer le type de prise ?



Non, que ça soit sur la v4 ou les 4 boîtiers de v5 (un "ADSL", et 3 "HD") qui se sont succédés chez moi, j'ai toujours eu des blocs secteurs franco-français, non adaptables et sans prise de terre.



Le docteur a dit:


> - Le cordon USB apparaît petit sur le site de Free mais les cordons commandables commencent à 2M. Quelle est la taille (approximative) du cordon original de la V5 ?



Les : la v5 est fournie avec 2 cordons d'environ 2m (un par boîtier), mais du moment que tu mets un cordon dans le colis, c'est bon, ils ne sont pas regardants sur sa longueur.



Le docteur a dit:


> Autre petite question : vous croyez vraiment qu'avec deux mains gauche on peut démonter une prise pour vérifier s'il n'y a pas de condensateur à l'intérieur ?



Non, une seule main gauche suffit, à condition qu'elle tienne un petit tournevis plat pour défaire les deux vis de la prise murale. Par contre, attention, dans certaines constructions récentes (c'était le cas chez moi), la bête à trois pattes se cache dans le boîtier d'arrivée &#8230; sous scellés. Dans ce cas, il faut faire venir France Télécom pour pouvoir le faire virer.



Le docteur a dit:


> - On m'avait donné 4MO théorique.
> - Madame Free me dit que ce qu'il s'affiche pour moi sur sa console magique, c'est 2 à 2,5 MO
> - J'ai 1,8MO
> - Quelqu'un qui avait les mêmes distances et affaiblissements que moi m'avait assuré qu'après "nettoyage" de sa ligne il dépassait les 3MO, si ma mémoire est bonne (après un déménagement d'un mois mon logiciel neuronal de base, déjà farceur ne se porte pas vraiment mieux, mais bon, ça doit être ça...)



Bon, 2 à 2,5 sur la console, et 1,8 en pratique, c'est cohérent (moi, j'ai entre 10 et 12 sur la console, et entre 8 et 10 en pratique). Par contre, la distance du DSLAM ne fait pas tout, il existe 3 types de lignes FT : les très anciennes (plus de 30 ou 40 ans) en fil 4/10, les "moins anciennes" (plus de 20 ans) en 6/10 et les récentes en 8/10. Moi, avec des lignes récentes en 8/10, à 2680m et quelques du DSLAM, j'ai 8 à 10 Mb/s en pratique, un de mes copain au centre ville (très vieilles lignes en 4/10), à presque 1Km plus près que moi du DSLAM (1820 m) n'a qu'entre 5 et 7 Mb/s.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2012)

Merci, Pascal, en particulier pour les précisions sur les types de ligne. Je suis un peu emm... pour la prise : elle est rectangulaire et plate en général ou plutôt carrée ? Le gars est censé passer aujourd'hui et demain. Il va falloir que je tienne tout emballé?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Merci, Pascal, en particulier pour les précisions sur les types de ligne. Je suis un peu emm... pour la prise : elle est rectangulaire et plate en général ou plutôt carrée ?



Ben carrée si c'est juste une prise téléphone, mais il existe des combinés (tél + antennes TV/FM, par exemple) rectangulaire. Tu sais reconnaître une prise de téléphone, quand même ? :rateau:

Si c'est une prise "encastrée", tu as deux vis en façade qui commandent deux griffes qui bloquent la prise dans sa boite d'encastrement. Il suffit de les desserrer pour que la prise sorte. Là, tu regardes, et si tu vois autre chose que des fils qui arrivent sur les bornes de la prise, genre un petit boîtier beige, marron ou noir avec deux ou trois pattes, tu vires. Tu ne dois avoir que des fils de connectés. Si tu as plusieurs prises de téléphone dans la maison, il te faut trouver la première, celle qui est directement après le boîtier d'arrivée. Si l'installation est récente, il est possible que la bête soit planquée dans le dit boîtier, là, il faut demander à FT si c'est le cas car ce boîtier est sous scellés, normalement.



Le docteur a dit:


> Le gars est censé passer aujourd'hui et demain. Il va falloir que je tienne tout emballé?



Ben oui ! (perso, je remballe toujours dans le carton d'origine que je conserve dans le cas de matériel "confié").


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2012)

Désolé. Je parlais de la prise de la HD


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2012)

:mouais: Tu parles de quoi, au juste, là, sur le boîtier HD, il y a plein de prises, tiens, tout est là (y compris ce que tu dois rendre avec le dit boîtier HD, il y a une autre liste pour le boîtier ADSL).


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2012)

Désolé, j'écrivais en faisant la queue aux caissees. Je parlais de la prise secteur. Je devrais carrément poster une photo, en fait

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------

Voilà les deux candidates au rôle de prise secteur du boîtier HD. Si c'est ni l'une ni l'autre, je suis un peu... gêné ...


----------



## Le docteur (1 Février 2012)

Bon, le livreur est passé. J'ai filé l'adaptateur de droite : il a les mêmes caractéristiques qu'un adaptateur Freebox que j'ai trouvé sur PriceMinister, même ampérage, en particulier. L'autre, ce n'est pas du tout le même.

Bilan de l'installation : 
- Installation des box : un rêve ni plus ni moins. Tout se fait automatiquement (si ce n'est la phase de calibrage de l'écran) et tout marche.
- Mon triphasé a apparemment accepté les plugs : j'ai la télé dans la pièce télé du bas.
- Je suis même étonné : j'ai pour l'instant branché les plug sur des multiprises et ça fonctionne impeccablement tout de même (ce n'est pas dangereux ?).

Cerise sur le gâteau : 
- Je ne sais pas si ce sont les plugs, une légère augmentation de mon débit où la box qui retrouverait trace d'une version SD de FX, mais j'ai gagné des chaînes qui ne fonctionnaient pas, apparemment. Je ne suis plus sinistré au niveau télé (le HD, je m'en fous, donc à ce niveau-là j'ai l'essentiel : les chaînes).
- Mon débit s'est amélioré : je suis passé de 1,8 à 2,3, ce qui n'est pas négligeable (pour quelqu'un qui a connu il y a quelques années les joies du 500KO).
.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------

Conclusion finale : le design est atroce et d'une niaiserie sans nom (les plasticiens n'en finissent pas de m'épater par le niveau de leurs "concepts") mais l'intérieur des boîtes est une merveille : ça marche tellement bien qu'on dirait du Apple ! 

Content !!! 

PS. Je coup-ci j'ai bien noté, Pascal (et au jour d'aujourd'hui j'ai la place) : je garde toutes les boîtes au chaud dans un coin (avec un peu de chance un jour ils nous feront une box encore mieux et, qui sait, pas sTarkisé, ce coup-ci...


----------



## Tuxla (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour

Voilà j'aimerai relier les éléments suivants mais je suis un noob et j'ai beau cherché je ne trouve pas de tutoriel précis...

Je veux relier : 1 Macbook + 1 Freebox (dernière génération) + 1 Playbook Blacbkerry



Comment relier mon Macbook à ma Freebox, pour exploiter le contenu du Macbook (par ex: pour lire de la musique sur ma TV ?)
Comment controller la Freebox (et tout ce que çà contient) via mon Blackberry Playbook ?
J'espère que ce message interpellera une âme charitable qui viendra à mon secours ! 
Merci d'avance


----------



## MarcMame (3 Février 2012)

Tuxla a dit:


> Comment relier mon Macbook à ma Freebox, pour exploiter le contenu du Macbook (par ex: pour lire de la musique sur ma TV ?)


http://homeplayer.free.fr/new/


----------



## Le docteur (11 Février 2012)

Bonjour
Il m'arrivait de réencapsuler les fichiers .TS de la Freebox  en mpeg pour les utiliser plus facilement. Je faisais ça avec MPEGStreamclip. 
Les MT2S de la Révolution, il faudrait sans doute que je les réencapsule en MP4, mais je ne parviens pas à trouver un soft capable de le faire.
Auriez-vous une solution ? (je parle bien de réencapsuler, pas de transcoder)...


----------



## letot (2 Mars 2012)

salut j'ai un gros probleme de conection avec mon mac alors je n'arrive pas a me conecter a ma freebox ni par cable ni par wifi enfin dans air port j'ai le truc a fond je peu me conecter sur certain site genre google mais quand je clique sur un lien hop proble resau ... ça commence a me gaver serrieux !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2012)

letot a dit:


> salut j'ai un gros probleme de conection avec mon mac alors je n'arrive pas a me conecter a ma freebox ni par cable ni par wifi enfin dans air port j'ai le truc a fond je peu me conecter sur certain site genre google mais quand je clique sur un lien hop proble resau ... ça commence a me gaver serrieux !!!!!!!!



Tu serais pas derrière un firewall, des fois ?


----------



## kaos (3 Mars 2012)

Si jamais tu as un soucis , 

Peut être ton mode routeur n'es pas actif , dans ce cas .

Branche un câble Ethernet sur la sortie de ta freebox de couleur Jaune (réservée au boitier HD ) normalement .

Munit toi de tes identifiants Freebox.
Une fois dans ton interface - active le mode routeur sans toucher au reste . ( paramètre ton wifi aussi )
Rebranche si nécessaire ton boitier HD sur la sortie jaune et ton mac sur une des 4 sortie Ethernet / et ou connecte toi a ton wifi .

Voilà ...


----------



## letot (3 Mars 2012)

par ethernet ça marche maintenan mais la wifi fonctionne avec ma ps3 donc je pense pas que ça vienne de la free a mon avis c'est le mac c'est souvant que j'ai des probleme avec la wifi ... je crois que je vais aller a l'apple store de lyon.
Sinon j'ai regardé y en a qui disent que ça viens des DNS la plupard du temps


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2012)

letot a dit:


> par ethernet ça marche maintenan mais la wifi fonctionne avec ma ps3 donc je pense pas que ça vienne de la free a mon avis c'est le mac c'est souvant que j'ai des probleme avec la wifi ... je crois que je vais aller a l'apple store de lyon.
> Sinon j'ai regardé y en a qui disent que ça viens des DNS la plupard du temps



Au vu des infos de tes deux posts, je ne vois que deux causes possibles :

1) les DNS, effectivement c'est une possibilité au vu de 





> je peu me conecter sur certain site genre google mais quand je clique sur un lien hop proble resau



2) Le mode "routeur" de la Freebox n'est pas activé (donc, une fois la PS3 connectée, tu ne peux plus rien y connecter d'autre).


----------



## letot (3 Mars 2012)

et le probleme c'est que sur free ils ont tout changé leur interface pour faire des modifs sur la free je sais pas par ou passer et le DNS je sais pas trop se que c'est enfin comment le changer et surtout trouver le bon.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mars 2012)

Il ne faut pas changer ton DNS mais simplement accéder à la console de gestion  par l'adresse adéquate (http://subscribe.free.fr/login/) entrer tes coordonnées.  Ensuite Internet/Configurer mon routeur. 
Pascal a à mon avis clairement cerné le problème.


----------



## letot (3 Mars 2012)

oui mais le truc c'est que free a changer son interface ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2012)

letot a dit:


> oui mais le truc c'est que free a changer son interface ...



 je viens de me connecter, pour voir, à part quelques modifications purement cosmétiques dans les pages d'accès, rien de changé dans l'interface !


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mars 2012)

Il ne faut pas confondre : il y a maintenant deux interfaces. L'interface de base est toujours là, à l'adresse et aux chemin que je t'ai donnés.
Il y a, en prime une nouvelle console qui permet de faire quelques réglages supplémentaires à l'adresse : http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/ , mais ce n'est pas par celle-là qu'il faut passer pour paramétrer le routeur.

Jeter un coup d'&#339;il dans cette nouvelle console m'a d'ailleurs été profitable : je réalise qu'il y a effectivement pas mal de paramètres modifiables pour le wif, mais pas le mode routeur apparemment. Il faut donc passer encore par l'ancienne adresse pour ça... (soit : http://subscribe.free.fr/login/)


----------



## Aliboron (3 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> .../...  je réalise qu'il y a effectivement pas mal de paramètres modifiables pour le wif, mais pas le mode routeur apparemment. Il faut donc passer encore par l'ancienne adresse pour ça...


 Regarde plus attentivement, en particulier dans l'onglet "Réseau local" > "Mode réseau"...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (3 Mars 2012)

moi j'ai toujours eu mon mac relié à ma FB V6 en éthernet et le PC portable lui par contre est relié en Wifi et j'ai fait un réseau entre le mac et le PC, en paramétrant le mode routeur sur Free.

A présent que je me sers  de mon 2e macmini, je l'ai également relié en éthernet à la FB et rajouté à mon réseau.

En fait en Wifi j'ai le PC portable, mon iPod et mon imprimante.

Et tout cela marche très bien (je touche du bois)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il y a, en prime une nouvelle console qui permet de faire quelques réglages supplémentaires à l'adresse : http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/



Ah, celle là, effectivement, l'interface est différente


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mars 2012)

Ah bah oui... C'est pour la V6, j'oubliais de le préciser...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ah bah oui... C'est pour la V6, j'oubliais de le préciser...



Quel ostracisme ! :hein:


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mars 2012)

Maintenant que j'ai cessé de faire de la résistance avec ma vieille V5 sans plug, je me la pète !!!


----------



## letot (3 Mars 2012)

ayé ça fonctionne enfin j'ai rien fait :mouais: mais bon ça marche c'est le principal


----------



## Pinsonmimi (4 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Maintenant que j'ai cessé de faire de la résistance avec ma vieille V5 sans plug, je me la pète !!!




La V6 est même mieux que le Tardis


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mars 2012)

Je vais vérifier si c'est plus grand à l'intérieur qu'à l'extérieur  ...


----------



## kaos (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour , je souhaite acheter une borne airport aitunes afin d'avoir la musique sans fil .

J'ai un macbook pro SL et une freevox HD "V5 ?"

je voulais savoir si il y a des astuces a connaitre , j'ai encore du mal a voir comment ça marche

j'ai trouvé ça


Je veux bien vos avis / merci


----------



## Lili COUSI (14 Mars 2012)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, oui : dans _*ces sujets*_, que du technique !


je ne parviens pas à utiliser macgeneration 
pourquoi est-ce si peu explicite ?


----------



## MarcMame (15 Mars 2012)

Lili COUSI a dit:


> je ne parviens pas à utiliser macgeneration
> pourquoi est-ce si peu explicite ?


C'est plutôt toi qui est peu explicite en l'occurrence....
As tu besoin d'aide pour Free sur Mac ?


----------



## ElCommandoFada (21 Mars 2012)

Salut,

J'aimerais beaucoup acheter une borne airport extreme, mais j'ai peur que le parametrage soit pas facile avec une freebox V6...
J'ai a la maison un IMac, Ipad et Iphone et un NAS Synology a configurer.

Avez vous un retour d'expérience dessus ? Car je suis un vrai débutant en informatique et j'aimerais vraiment que mon informatique ne me pose pas de problème...


----------



## placenet (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Je n'avais aucun problème à visionner les chaines de la freeTV jusqu'à ce que j'installe hier la dernière version (qui change pas mal au niveau de l'interface et censé corriger les bugs) depuis, alors que je n'ai rien changer au lien ni à l'utilisation, les chaines ne passent plus, ça me met "votre média entrée ne peut être ouvert". Pouvez m'aider svp?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2012)

placenet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je n'avais aucun problème à visionner les chaines de la freeTV jusqu'à ce que j'installe hier la dernière version (qui change pas mal au niveau de l'interface et censé corriger les bugs) depuis, alors que je n'ai rien changer au lien ni à l'utilisation, les chaines ne passent plus, ça me met "votre média entrée ne peut être ouvert". Pouvez m'aider svp?



Va falloir chercher plus profond, alors, parce que chez moi, même version de VLC, et aucun problème pour regarder les chaînes Free


----------



## MarcMame (22 Mars 2012)

placenet a dit:


> Pouvez m'aider svp?


On peut, peut être.... Mais il va falloir nous expliquer comment tu procèdes.
Dans le lecteur, colonne de gauche dans "Internet" tu dois avoir une liste Freebox TV.


----------



## jeserlecter (25 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir
Je suis équipé d'une V5, et d'un MBP avec Lion.
J'aimerai pouvoir faire un truc tout simple, branché un DD externe sur le boitier HD, et y avoir accès de MBP

En allant sur ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr/ , je vois bien le DD de la free, et l'externe, mais des que je clique sur un dossier au bout de 2 minutes un message (voir pièce jointe)

D'ou cela peut il venir

Est il possible par la suite de se servir par exemple de ce disque dur pour timecapsule, en le laissant connecter sur la freebox

Merci bien


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2012)

Nous sommes passé dans la nuit d'avant-hier à hier à l'heure d'été, et pourtant, là de suite, ma Freebox reste coincée à l'heure d'hiver (même après re-démarrage). Leurs serveurs sont pris par les glaces, ou quoi  :mouais:


----------



## kaos (26 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nous sommes passé dans la nuit d'avant-hier à hier à l'heure d'été, et pourtant, là de suite, ma Freebox reste coincée à l'heure d'hiver (même après re-démarrage). Leurs serveurs sont pris par les glaces, ou quoi  :mouais:




A moins qu'a force de vouloir devancer tout le monde ils aient déjà anticiper le prochain changement d'heure :love:

Bon chez moi c'est pareil , mais ça devrait changer bientot ...

*Tu regarde l'heure toi sur ta freebox ? Non mais ça sert a rien une horloge sur un modem
d'autres infos auraient été préférables ...*


----------



## hippo sulfite (26 Mars 2012)

Pareil chez moi.


----------



## Aliboron (26 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ma Freebox reste coincée à l'heure d'hiver (même après re-démarrage).


C'est pareil partout, ça a été relayé sur les forums spécialisés genre FreeNews. Curieusement, d'ailleurs, sur la page d'accueil de la partie TV, l'heure est correcte. C'est seulement sur l'affichage de la boîte modem que ça reste à l'heure d'hiver. Pas essayé de programmer un enregistrement, ceci dit. Je suis curieux de voir ce que ça donne...

Faut attendre. Ils doivent plus s'occuper de la téléphonie mobile en ce moment...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> C'est pareil partout, ça a été relayé sur les forums spécialisés genre FreeNews. Curieusement, d'ailleurs, sur la page d'accueil de la partie TV, l'heure est correcte. C'est seulement sur l'affichage de la boîte modem que ça reste à l'heure d'hiver. Pas essayé de programmer un enregistrement, ceci dit. Je suis curieux de voir ce que ça donne...
> 
> Faut attendre. Ils doivent plus s'occuper de la téléphonie mobile en ce moment...



Ah, ben j'ai enregistré la malédiction de la momie hier soir :rose:, je vais récupérer l'enregistrement, histoire de voir !

EDIT : C'est parti, réponse dans 45 mn environ !


----------



## jeserlecter (26 Mars 2012)

Est ce que mon pb de connexion dont je parle plus haut peut venir de ça?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : C'est parti, réponse dans 45 mn environ !



Bon, ben ça a décalé, mon enregistrement à démarré avec une heure de retard, merci Free. Cela dit, je ne suis pas certain d'avoir perdu grand-chose sur le plan des émotions artistiques, si j'en crois les quelques images que j'ai regardé vite fait 



jeserlecter a dit:


> Est ce que mon pb de connexion dont je parle plus haut peut venir de ça?



Aucun rapport (ou alors, je ne vois vraiment pas lequel), la ton problème est un problème de réseau local.


----------



## placenet (26 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai résolu mon problème posé le 22/03/2012 à 05h31 au cas ou ça peut servir !! En fait le coupe feu n'autoriser pas les connections VLC paramétrer par défaut après la mise à jour de la nouvelle version de VLC. A préférence système puis sécurité puis coupe feu puis avancé; j'ai autoriser les connections VLC. Merci pour ceux qui ont tenté de m'aider..


----------



## jeserlecter (26 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, ben ça a décalé, mon enregistrement à démarré avec une heure de retard, merci Free. Cela dit, je ne suis pas certain d'avoir perdu grand-chose sur le plan des émotions artistiques, si j'en crois les quelques images que j'ai regardé vite fait
> 
> 
> 
> Aucun rapport (ou alors, je ne vois vraiment pas lequel), la ton problème est un problème de réseau local.



Et à ton avis ça pourrait venir d'ou? j'ai bien mis a jour la freebox, coté boitier internet et coté boitier TV


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2012)

jeserlecter a dit:


> Et à ton avis ça pourrait venir d'ou? j'ai bien mis a jour la freebox, coté boitier internet et coté boitier TV




Aucune idée, je n'ai pas ce problème avec ma V5, et je ne peux évidemment pas tenter de le reproduire. 

Déjà, si tu nous disais avec quel soft tu y accède en FTP


----------



## jeserlecter (27 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Aucune idée, je n'ai pas ce problème avec ma V5, et je ne peux évidemment pas tenter de le reproduire.
> 
> Déjà, si tu nous disais avec quel soft tu y accède en FTP


 
Je n'utilise aucun soft, je rentre l'adresse dans ma fenetre safari et ca m'ouvre une page finder avec le DD free et mon externe, mais des que je veux transferer un dossier ou lire une video sur mon MBP, j'ai la petite fenetre qui s'affiche


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2012)

jeserlecter a dit:


> Je n'utilise aucun soft, je rentre l'adresse dans ma fenetre safari et ca m'ouvre une page finder avec le DD free et mon externe, mais des que je veux transferer un dossier ou lire une video sur mon MBP, j'ai la petite fenetre qui s'affiche



Ben oui, ça, c'est normal, pour faire ça, il te faut utiliser un client FTP, pas un navigateur !


----------



## jeserlecter (27 Mars 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, ça, c'est normal, pour faire ça, il te faut utiliser un client FTP, pas un navigateur !



En effet je pensais qu'on pouvait le faire directement via safari ou via lion directement, sans passer par un client ftp du type transmit, un truc tout simple quoi...sinon il existe un addon sur firefox...

impossible de d'accéder à ce fameux disque dur autrement qu'un server ftp??



Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2012)

jeserlecter a dit:


> En effet je pensais qu'on pouvait le faire directement via safari ou via lion directement, sans passer par un client ftp du type transmit, un truc tout simple quoi...sinon il existe un addon sur firefox...
> 
> impossible de d'accéder à ce fameux disque dur autrement qu'un server ftp??
> 
> ...



Ben je n'en sais rien, je sais juste qu'avec un client FTP comme CyberDuck (gratuit), par exemple, ça marche au poil, mais qu'avec un navigateur, tu peux juste télécharger, mais pas uploader, et même en download, il ne suffit pas de taper l'adresse, faut aussi rajouter, sous je ne sais plus quelle forme nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe ! !


----------



## jeserlecter (27 Mars 2012)

pourtant quand je rentre l'adresse, il me demande bien ensuite mon mot de passe, se connecte sans problème, vu que je peux explorer les dossiers, mais impossible d'en faire quoi que ce soit

Bon je vais rester avec firefox ou un client ftp!

Dommage!!


----------



## Le docteur (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

On m'a parlé d'un option possible pour la V6 : un disque de 1 TO pour deux euros de plus.
Je n'ai pas pu faire ce choix parce que j'ai passé la commande en même temps que j'ai demandé mon déménagement par téléphone et que le type ne m'a rien dit (accessoirement il m'a aussi foutu dans une merde noire pour un bon mois en me branchant sur une ligne qui n'était pas libérée).

Info ou intox ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> On m'a parlé d'un option possible pour la V6 : un disque de 1 TO pour deux euros de plus.
> Je n'ai pas pu faire ce choix parce que j'ai passé la commande en même temps que j'ai demandé mon déménagement par téléphone et que le type ne m'a rien dit (accessoirement il m'a aussi foutu dans une merde noire pour un bon mois en me branchant sur une ligne qui n'était pas libérée).
> ...



Intox, je pense, si une telle offre existait, elle figurerait sur le site de Free, or, je viens d'éplucher toutes les pages de l'offre Freebox Révolution, il n'en est fait mention nulle part !


----------



## Le docteur (8 Avril 2012)

Mouais, je me disais bien.
Soit disant que ça apparaissait quand on passait la commande...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Mouais, je me disais bien.
> Soit disant que ça apparaissait quand on passait la commande...



Tu as déjà vu Free ne pas faire de pub sur une offre alléchante ? 

Cela dit, je n'ai encore jamais réussi à remplir à plus de 30% le disque de 40 Go de ma v5, alors avec les 250 go d'une "Révolution", je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un disque de 1 Go ?


----------



## MarcMame (9 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, je n'ai encore jamais réussi à remplir à plus de 30% le disque de 40 Go de ma v5, alors avec les 250 go d'une "Révolution", je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un disque de 1 Go ?


Tu n'en vois pas l'interet parce que tu n'as pas l'utilité d'un NAS. Ca ne veut pas dire pour autant que c'est inutile.... pour les autres ! 
PS : pas 1Go mais 1To


----------



## ishpa (10 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

On m'a envoyé ici disant que j'aurais ma réponse mais j'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 150 pages pour voir si ma réponse était dedans :s 

J'ai juste un problème pour configurer ma messagerie free sur le logiciel mail de mac. 

J'ai tout essayé en suivant plusieurs avis sur internet mais rien n'y fait.  Au départ je recevais mes mails free mais impossible d'en envoyer et maintenant je ne  peux faire ni l'un ni l'autre.

Comment configurer free sur mail ??

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Avril 2012)

ishpa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> On m'a envoyé ici disant que j'aurais ma réponse mais j'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 150 pages pour voir si ma réponse était dedans :s
> 
> ...



Ta messagerie est passée sur Zimbra, ou tu es toujours sur celle "de base" (encore que la différence ne soit pas importante dans le cas qui nous préoccupe  ?

Les paramètres sont simples (dans les deux cas, ce sont les mêmes) :

nom d'utilisateur : ton adresse mail sans le "@free.fr"
mot de passe : ton mot de passe de courrier, of course :rateau:
serveur entrant : pop.free.fr, sur le port 110
serveur sortant : smtp.free.fr sur le port 25

Pas d'options sur le serveur sortant (pas de mot de passe entre autres).

Si ça bloque toujours, vérifie dans le firewall de Mac OS que Mail est bien autorisé, et si tu utilises un autre firewall (routeur ou autre) que les ports 25 et 110 ne sont pas bloqués.


----------



## ishpa (10 Avril 2012)

Non je ne suis pas passée sur zimbra.

J'avais déjà noté tout ça mais ça ne fonctionne pas... comment trouve-t-on le firewall ?


----------



## Le docteur (10 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu as déjà vu Free ne pas faire de pub sur une offre alléchante ?
> 
> Cela dit, je n'ai encore jamais réussi à remplir à plus de 30% le disque de 40 Go de ma v5, alors avec les 250 go d'une "Révolution", je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt d'un disque de 1 Go ?


Personnellement, c'était vite rempli et j'avais un 500GO branché en permanence sur ma V5.

Aujourd'hui mes "besoins" ont un peu baissé, donc je pense que 250 c'est bien. Mais c'est vrai que ça m'aurait permis d' "oublier" quelques vidéos sur le DD "au cas où", ce que j'aurais moins tendance à faire avec la 250. Je vais devoir faire le ménage plus souvent.
J'ai la V6 depuis fin janvier et je dois avoir encore 180GO de libre... Ca file tout de même... Bon, il y a quelques films d'avance enregistrés, et je risque fort de devoir faire le ménage avant d'avoir le temps de tout regarder...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h11 ----------




MarcMame a dit:


> Tu n'en vois pas l'interet parce que tu n'as pas l'utilité d'un NAS. Ca ne veut pas dire pour autant que c'est inutile.... pour les autres !
> PS : pas 1Go mais 1To



C'est vrai que j'imagine bien un Time Machine en NAS sur la FreeBox ... mais avec 250 j'oublie...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h12 ----------




ishpa a dit:


> Non je ne suis pas passée sur zimbra.
> 
> J'avais déjà noté tout ça mais ça ne fonctionne pas... comment trouve-t-on le firewall ?



Tu as bien laissé en blanc l'identification pour les messages sortants ? Sinon ça ne passera pas ...
Si tu ne sais pas où se trouve le Firewall, à mon avis tu n'en as pas installé un (tu es bien sous Mac OS ?)


----------



## Le docteur (28 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un débit plutôt faiblard, mais je reçois très correctement les chaînes en SD. Je suis obligé de passer par la TNT pour Canal + parce qu'apparemment ça fonctionne uniquement en HD.
Ce qui m'ennuie, c'est que je m'étais pris d'affection pour la VOD (Canal ou TF1) quand j'avais encore 8MO, et que si je me fie à la bouillie que me donne les extraits je ne peux plus l'utiliser.

Je me pose donc cette question : 
- Canal, est-ce du HD ou de la SD plus lourd ?
- Les extraits ou bande-annonces de la VOD sont-elles systématiquement en HD (ce qui expliquerait que ça merde), mais les SD sont-ils de bons vieux SD que je pourrais visionner comme avant sur ma télé (SD elle aussi) ou est-ce que je risque fort d'avoir la même bouillie sur les films.

Ca m'emmerde d'autant plus qu'on avait bien pris l'habitude du truc : 
- Un film en sortie de DVD, c'est 20-25 euros
- une VOD c'est 5 euros.

2 cas de figure : 
- On se retrouve devant un truc oubliable (souvent) et on en reste à 5 euros
- On se retrouve devant un truc qu'on a vraiment envie d'avoir (rare) et on peut attendre un peu que le prix baisse. De forte chance que ça nous coûte que 15 euros en tout le temps qu'on l'achète 

+ le chef d'uvre qu'on achète direct parce qu'on savait déjà que ça allait être génial (rarissime).

Ca évite de faire grossir notre stock monstrueux de DVD et accessoirement ça nous économise pas mal de fric...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2012)

Hello tous,

Depuis la dernière mise à jour du boîtier HD de ma Freebox v5, la semaine passée, je n'ai plus accès aux versions TNT des chaînes (les chaînes à partir de la 701) les pages 25 à 26 ou 27 ont disparues. C'est juste Chez moi, ou bien c'est général ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hello tous,
> 
> Depuis la dernière mise à jour du boîtier HD de ma Freebox v5, la semaine passée, je n'ai plus accès aux versions TNT des chaînes (les chaînes à partir de la 701) les pages 25 à 26 ou 27 ont disparues. C'est juste Chez moi, ou bien c'est général ?



Bon, alors après investigation, deux cas de figure :

1) Vous ne payez pas l'option TV à 1,99 , Free vous a supprimé (en douce) l'accès au tuner TNT de votre Freebox

2) Vous payez l'option, dans ce cas, si les pages 25 et 26  de la liste des chaînes ont disparues, il faut retourner dans les paramètres -> TNT, et refaire un balayage (même si vous voyez toujours la liste), les pages 25 et 26 devraient réapparaitre


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2012)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette option.
Ce n'est pas inclus dans le pack avec une possibilité pas trop documentée de se la faire ôter avec déduction d'une somme très peu intéressante (en l'occurrence 2 euros - j'arrondis systématiquement les conneries au centime près) ?
Je n'ai pas répondu parce que maintenant je suis passé en V6 (et au contrat plus cher qui va avec)...

Personnellement le seul problème que je connais, c'est la disparition régulière des chaînes TNT (je n'aime pas trop ce mot, en ce moment : je dois me faire livrer un gros colis de 160 kgs) de VLC...


----------



## MarcMame (30 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, alors après investigation, deux cas de figure :
> 
> 1) Vous ne payez pas l'option TV à 1,99 , Free vous a supprimé (en douce) l'accès au tuner TNT de votre Freebox


Je ne suis pas plus choqué que ça. A partir du moment où la TV devient une option, c'est l'ensemble des services TV qui doivent être concernés non ? Et donc l'impossibilité d'utiliser le boitier TV si on ne souscrit pas l'option.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Vous payez l'option, dans ce cas, si les pages 25 et 26  de la liste des chaînes ont disparues, il faut retourner dans les paramètres -> TNT, et refaire un balayage (même si vous voyez toujours la liste), les pages 25 et 26 devraient réapparaitre


Normalement tu n'as pas besoin de passer par les numéros de chaines >701.
Il te suffit de sélectionner le mode vidéo TNT(HD) sur chaque chaine pour avoir un accès direct tout en continuant à sélectionner les numéros de chaines 1,2,3,4,5,6, etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette option.
> Ce n'est pas inclus dans le pack avec une possibilité pas trop documentée de se la faire ôter avec déduction d'une somme très peu intéressante (en l'occurrence 2 euros - j'arrondis systématiquement les conneries au centime près) ?
> Je n'ai pas répondu parce que maintenant je suis passé en V6 (et au contrat plus cher qui va avec)...
> 
> Personnellement le seul problème que je connais, c'est la disparition régulière des chaînes TNT (je n'aime pas trop ce mot, en ce moment : je dois me faire livrer un gros colis de 160 kgs) de VLC...


C'est juste moi ou ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> MarcMame a dit:
> 
> 
> > Je ne suis pas plus choqué que ça. A partir du moment où la TV devient une option, c'est l'ensemble des services TV qui doivent être concernés non ? Et donc l'impossibilité d'utiliser le boitier TV si on ne souscrit pas l'option.
> ...


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> J]C'est juste moi ou ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens ?



C'est toi ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h02 ----------

Ou disons que tu n'as jamais eu affaire au canada dry de société de livraison qui porte le même nom que le type de chaîne susmentionné...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

Ca s'appelle une plaisanterie... 
Maintenant j'aimerais bien que ça atteigne le non sense british, mais c'est juste un jeu sur les mots même pas digne de l'almanach Vermot ... 
J'avoue...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

Sinon tout pareil que Pascal... Je suis viscéralement attaché aux questions de forme. C'est ce qui différencie la civilisation du far-west...


----------



## MarcMame (30 Avril 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est toi ...


Certes, certes.... Cependant tu ne me sembles pas être la personne la plus objective qui soit pour répondre à cette interrogation... :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne conteste pas la mesure, mais la méthode : Ils font ça discrètement, sans rien dire, laissant la surprise aux gens, c'est franchement sournois, comme méthode, je trouve ("franchement sournois"  Je n'en reviens pas d'avoir pu écrire ça ).
> 
> Non, ils auraient pu dire clairement : si vous ne prenez pas la TV ADSL vous n'aurez pas non plus la TNT, après on peut discuter, ou non, sur le bien fondé de la mesure, mais au moins, ils disaient les choses clairement au lieu de laisser la surprise aux freenautes.


Je te comprend très bien mais avant de jeter bébé avec l'eau du bain....
Tu peux le voir différemment : Tu as gracieusement profité, jusque là, de fonctionnalités qui seraient réservé aux souscripteurs de cette option.
En clair : pas d'option TV = boitier HD dans le carton.

Je n'ai pas été fouiller les CGV mais il n'est pas impossible que ses fonctions n'auraient peut-être jamais due être accessible en l'absence d'option TV ?
My 2cts...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Je te comprend très bien mais avant de jeter bébé avec l'eau du bain....
> Tu peux le voir différemment : Tu as gracieusement profité, jusque là, de fonctionnalités qui seraient réservé aux souscripteurs de cette option.
> En clair : pas d'option TV = boitier HD dans le carton.
> 
> ...



Tu ne pose pas le problème dans les bons termes : là, je parle des gens qui, comme moi, ont une Freebox v5, donc des gens qui ont eu leur Freebox à l'époque où "_tu avais Free, tu avais tout compris_", et donc légitimement accès à la TV. L'option TV, c'est tout récent !

Par ailleurs, la TNT ne doit rien à Free, en dehors du fait qu'ils fournissent le décodeur, contrairement à la TV ADSL, son utilisation n'est pas un service fourni par Free, donc, supprimer l'accès au décodeur TNT du boitier HD sans prévenir, ça n'a rien de franc, logiquement, ils avaient le choix entre couper l'accès aux chaînes ADSL et laisser l'accès à la TNT, ou alors carrément reprendre officiellement le boîtier HD, mais pas faire les choses "en douce" en espérant que le client n'y verrait que du feu.


----------



## kaos (1 Mai 2012)

Elles sont vraiment bien les bornes airport extrem ... comme toujours , apple a bien fait les choses , et ce qui déchire , c'est le port USb , transformant ce routeur en Possibilité de créer
un disque dur wifi ou imprimante wifi 

Par contre , peut on mettre un hub usb et accumuler les HD USB derrières / ou plusieurs appareils USB ?


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2012)

Je suis désolé de reposer cette question, mais qu'est-ce que cette offre à 2euros ?
Cela veut dire que les tarifs sont maintenant de 31 euros ? Free commence à faire comme Orange ? Annoncer des prix de base et ajouter des options par-dessus ?
Je ne me rappelais pas être passé à 31 euros quand j'avais la V5.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je suis désolé de reposer cette question, mais qu'est-ce que cette offre à 2euros ?
> Cela veut dire que les tarifs sont maintenant de 31 euros ? Free commence à faire comme Orange ? Annoncer des prix de base et ajouter des options par-dessus ?
> Je ne me rappelais pas être passé à 31 euros quand j'avais la V5.



Free a du la mettre en &#339;uvre lorsque le gouvernement a supprimé la TVA à taux réduit sur la partie "télévision" des offres triple play, permettant ainsi à ceux qui n'utilisent pas la TV (par obligation pour les "non dégroupés", ou par choix pour les autres) de ne pas payer de TVA à taux majoré sur leur forfait.

Ce 1,99 &#8364; est 1,99 &#8364; de TVA uniquement, le dispositif a été mis en place assez récemment (2010 ou 2011, je ne sais plus trop).


----------



## MarcMame (1 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu ne pose pas le problème dans les bons termes : là, je parle des gens qui, comme moi, ont une Freebox v5, donc des gens qui ont eu leur Freebox à l'époque où "_tu avais Free, tu avais tout compris_", et donc légitimement accès à la TV. L'option TV, c'est tout récent !


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la choucroute.
Avant, tout le monde avait accès à un forfait triple play, il n'y avait aucune option.
Maintenant ce n'est plus le cas depuis plus d'un an (Mars 2011) et ceux qui ne souhaitent pas souscrire à cette option range sagement leur boitier HD dans le carton.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, la TNT ne doit rien à Free, en dehors du fait qu'ils fournissent le décodeur, contrairement à la TV ADSL, son utilisation n'est pas un service fourni par Free


L'intégration du tuner TNT dans un matériel propriétaire correspond précisément à la fourniture d'un service. Si ce service fait parti de l'option TV alors il est normal de couper son accès à ceux qui n'y souscrivent pas.
Tu confonds la fourniture de contenu avec la mise à disposition d'un moyen technique permettant l'accès à ces contenus.

Même si je me fait l'avocat du diable, je trouve comme toi que la méthode est peu cavalière.
C'est comme toujours, ce problème d'absence de communication. 
Quelle entreprise communique aujourd'hui clairement et honnêtement avec sa clientèle ? J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas.

J'ai une question pour toi Pascal : quelle fonctionnalité reste active aujourd'hui sur le boitier HD lorsqu'on ne souscrit pas à l'option ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec la choucroute.
> Avant, tout le monde avait accès à un forfait triple play, il n'y avait aucune option.
> Maintenant ce n'est plus le cas depuis plus d'un an (Mars 2011) et ceux qui ne souhaitent pas souscrire à cette option range sagement leur boitier HD dans le carton.



Le rapport est qu'aucune publicité n'a été faite à propos du changement de règle du jeux, donc ceux qui n'ont pas souscris l'option par ignorance de son existence ont la nette impression de s'être fait blouser.



MarcMame a dit:


> Si ce service fait parti de l'option TV alors il est normal de couper son accès à ceux qui n'y souscrivent pas.



Oui, mais voilà : il n'en fait pas partie, les 1,99 &#8364; ne concernent que la TV par ADSL !



MarcMame a dit:


> J'ai une question pour toi Pascal : quelle fonctionnalité reste active aujourd'hui sur le boitier HD lorsqu'on ne souscrit pas à l'option ?



Il en reste pas mal (pour la v5, la révolution, je ne sais pas), le répondeur téléphonique, le suivi des éléments techniques (réseau &#8230, le magnétoscope numérique, plus un ou deux autres qui ne me viennent pas à l'esprit là sur le moment, donc, pour la v5 au moins, pas question de remettre le boîtier HD dans le carton.


----------



## MarcMame (1 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le rapport est qu'aucune publicité n'a été faite à propos du changement de règle du jeux, donc ceux qui n'ont pas souscris l'option par ignorance de son existence ont la nette impression de s'être fait blouser.


Tu étais où à ce moment là parce que la polémique à suffisamment été importante pour difficilement passer à coté...
De toute façon :
1/ L'option était automatiquement validée pour les anciens abonnés.
2/ Ceux qui n'ont pas souscrit à cette option n'ont pas pu le faire par ignorance puisqu'il fallait être au courant pour la supprimer.
3/ Il est possible de souscrire ou supprimer cette option à n'importe quel moment. Ce n'est lié à aucun engagement d'aucune sorte.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais voilà : il n'en fait pas partie, les 1,99  ne concernent que la TV par ADSL !


C'est écrit noir sur blanc quelque part dans les CGV ou tout autre document officiel ?
Ou bien c'est juste ton opinion personnelle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> C'est écrit noir sur blanc quelque part dans les CGV ou tout autre document officiel ?
> Ou bien c'est juste ton opinion personnelle ?



Ni l'un ni l'autre, c'est l'explication donnée par Xavier Niels


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2012)

Je rappelle qu'interrogé sur ce point Free avait répondu qu'ils laisseraient l'accès au tuner tel quel, qu'il ne fallait pas s'inquiéter. 
Ils ne l'ont pas fait.
Appelle ça comme tu veux, moi j'appelle ça ne pas tenir ses promesses...


----------



## MarcMame (1 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ni l'un ni l'autre, c'est l'explication donnée par Xavier Niels





Le docteur a dit:


> Je rappelle qu'interrogé sur ce point Free avait répondu qu'ils laisseraient l'accès au tuner tel quel, qu'il ne fallait pas s'inquiéter.
> Ils ne l'ont pas fait.
> Appelle ça comme tu veux, moi j'appelle ça ne pas tenir ses promesses...


Bien, bien....
Moi je suis tout prêt à vous croire mais dans le doute et puisque vous ne donnez aucune source, je fais une petite recherche sur Google, 15 secondes montre en main et :

Publié *le 11 janvier 2011* à 09h33 par Univers Freebox (et de très nombreux autres sites font état de la même info) 





> Sujet : *Free : Pas de TNT sans option TV*
> 
> _Suite à la hausse de la TVA, Free a mis en place une nouvelle tarification en proposant le service de télévision en option. Laccès aux chaînes de Freebox TV est ainsi facturé 1,99 par mois. Se posait également la question de la réception des chaînes via le tuner TNT. Free nous informe que ces dernières ne seront pas non plus accessibles si loption TV nest pas cochée.
> 
> Concrètement, loption TV donne donc accès aux chaînes de Freebox TV, à Freebox Replay et au tuner TNT. Tous les autres services tels que la VOD, le lecteur Blu-Ray ou encore Canalsat restent cependant accessibles_




Je sens que je vais encore passer pour le chieur de service....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Je sens que je vais encore passer pour le chieur de service....



Ben ça il y a des chances, parce que là, tu es en train de dire que j'ai tort en publiant un texte qui dit lui que j'ai raison :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce 1,99 &#8364; est 1,99 &#8364; de TVA uniquement, le dispositif a été mis en place assez récemment (2010 ou 2011, je ne sais plus trop).





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais voilà : il n'en fait pas partie, les 1,99 &#8364; ne concernent que la TV par ADSL !





MarcMame a dit:


> C'est écrit noir sur blanc quelque part dans les CGV ou tout autre document officiel ?
> Ou bien c'est juste ton opinion personnelle ?



La question à laquelle je répondais était celle de l'imputation des 1,99 &#8364; à la TVA, ce que confirme bien le texte que tu cites, or ces 1,99 &#8364; ne concernent pas la TNT, car Free ne perçoit pas de TVA sur la TNT (ou, pour être plus précis : ça n'est pas Free qui perçoit la TVA sur la TNT) !

Donc, je maintiens que la suppression de l'accès au tuner TNT relève de la seule responsabilité de Free, car en laisser l'accès aux freenautes n'ayant pas souscris l'option n'eut rien changé sur le plan de la TVA.

Quant au texte que tu cites, moi qui "surfe" pas mal, je ne l'ai pas lu, alors imagine ceux qui n'utilisent internet que pour échanger des mails avec leurs petits enfants, voire arrière petits enfants  et puis dire ça (relativement discrètement) en janvier 2011, et attendre avril 2012 que tout le monde ait oublié pour le faire &#8230; Je maintiens que l'élégance du procédé laisse à désirer !


----------



## Aliboron (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ce 1,99 &#8364; est 1,99 &#8364; de TVA uniquement, le dispositif a été mis en place assez récemment (2010 ou 2011, je ne sais plus trop).


J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un peu de confusion dans ce que tu décris. Les 1,99 euros ne correspondent pas à "de la TVA uniquement". Lorsqu'il a été décidé que la TVA à 19,6% s'appliquerait à tous les contenus fournis via l'ADSL, Free a fait une sorte de pirouette pour maintenir un abonnement à 29,90 : alors qu'il estimaient jusque là que le contenu télévision (taxé à 5,5%) représentait à peu près la moitié du tarif hors taxe de l'abonnement, ils ont décidé que, finalement, ça représentait beaucoup moins et ont coupé une tranche de 1,99 euros TTC dont il a été déclaré que cela correspondait au prix du service TV. permettant ainsi la répercussion (en partie) de l'augmentation de la TVA sur les abonnés, tout en permettant de toujours avoir une offre à 29,90 au catalogue.

Qu'ils aient été discrets sur le détail du contenu de ce service supprimé est certes dans leurs habitudes et regrettable. J'avais moi-même été déçu quelques années plus tôt lorsque j'avais reçu ma Freebox v5 parce qu'elle n'incluait pas le décodeur TNT (qui n'était présent que dans la première génération de v5), ce qui était tout aussi injuste que la suppression dont tu te sens victime depuis un an. Mais c'est ainsi (et je serais tenté pour ma part d'y voir une revanche sur ces privilégiés qui avaient un décodeur TNT pour le même prix :hein:, si je n'étais pas passé entre temps à la v6)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Qu'ils aient été discrets sur le détail du contenu de ce service supprimé est certes dans leurs habitudes et regrettable. J'avais moi-même été déçu quelques années plus tôt lorsque j'avais reçu ma Freebox v5 parce qu'elle n'incluait pas le décodeur TNT (qui n'était présent que dans la première génération de v5), ce qui était tout aussi injuste que la suppression dont tu te sens victime depuis un an. Mais c'est ainsi (et je serais tenté pour ma part d'y voir une revanche sur ces privilégiés qui avaient un décodeur TNT pour le même prix :hein:, si je n'étais pas passé entre temps à la v6)...



Il y a deux erreurs dans ton discours, là, Bernard :

1) : je ne me sens victime de rien, vu que j'ai l'option TV, et qu'après avoir refait un scan, la TNT est revenue (je me plaignais de n'avoir plus que la TV ADSL) 

2) Je ne sais pas quelle génération de v5 était dépourvue de décodeur TNT, mais en ce qui me concerne, j'en suis à mon troisième boîtier HD, ceux que j'ai eu étaient tous de "générations" différentes : le premier, 12 volts et deux antennes, au moins troisième génération, le second 9 volts et trois antennes, peut-être de première génération, et l'actuel 12 volts trois antennes sans doute de seconde génération, et le décodeur TNT était bien présent dans les trois cas.

Par ailleurs, un de mes clients à une v5 de 4ème génération (plus d'antennes, communication entre les boîtiers par FreePlug) : décodeur TNT également présent.

Ma déduction personnelle est donc que les boîtiers HD dépourvus de décodeur TNT étaient relativement rares (mais je sais de source sûre qu'il en a existé, le technicien Free venu chez moi lors du dernier changement de boîtier HD me l'ayant d'ailleurs confirmé, tout comme il m'a aussi confirmé que les possesseurs de tels boîtiers pouvaient se faire fournir gratuitement par Free un décodeur TNT sur clé USB &#8230; Sur simple demande pour ceux dont c'est le boîtiers d'origine, la dite clé étant fournie d'office, selon lui, lorsqu'il s'agit de remplacer un boîtiers défectueux :rateau.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ça il y a des chances, parce que là, tu es en train de dire que j'ai tort en publiant un texte qui dit lui que j'ai raison :
> 
> 
> La question à laquelle je répondais était celle de l'imputation des 1,99  à la TVA, ce que confirme bien le texte que tu cites, or ces 1,99  ne concernent pas la TNT, car Free ne perçoit pas de TVA sur la TNT (ou, pour être plus précis : ça n'est pas Free qui perçoit la TVA sur la TNT) !


Je sens de la mauvaise foi pointer.... 

Vous dites tous les 2 (le doc et toi) que _Free a pu assurer à l'époque que le tuner TNT resterait accessible sans option TV_.
Aucun de vous 2 ne produit la moindre source pouvant étayer vos affirmations.

Je fourni une source (et il en existe de multiples autres) qui dit exactement le contraire et qui se base sur une communication officielle de Free et tu dis que ce texte te donnerait raison ??? 

Alors peut-être que Free a pu dire une chose et son contraire (pourquoi pas) mais dans ce cas, il doit en rester une trace quelque part. 
En attendant, je reste dans l'obligation de penser que vos propos ne sont que le fruit de votre imagination.

Cordialement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Vous dites tous les 2 (le doc et toi)



Non ! Le doc, moi, je n'ai rien dit de tel, j'ai juste dit (en substance) que :

1) Free a fait son coup en douce (je n'avais pas entendu parler du texte que tu rapportes avant que tu ne le cites, et ensuite dire ça, et attendre 15 mois puis supprimer en douce l'accès au décodeur à ceux qui n'ont pas pris l'option, je trouvais ça &#8230; Moyen),

2) Et qu'en tout état de cause, Free n'avait pas de motif autre que commercial (inciter les gens à prendre l'option ?) de le faire, le prétexte fiscal n'étant valable que pour la TV ADSL.

Après, je le redis encore, ce que je critique surtout, c'est "la manière", pour le fond, je dis juste qu'on peut en discuter, mais aussi qu'il est hypocrite de cacher la suppression du décodeur TNT derrière la fausse barbe de la TVA, alors que ça ne relève en fait que de la décision de Free.


----------



## kaos (2 Mai 2012)

hello / j'ai pas envie de créer un sujet pour ça alors ....

J'ai une freebox Hd et une airport extrem ( que j'utilise surtout pour le port USB )

Est ce que airport express peut faire la méme chose ? Peut on mettre une imprimante ou un disque USB ? 
Je sais qu'a une epoque on ne pouvait mettre qu'une imprimante .


Merci d'avance


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non ! moi, je n'ai rien dit de tel





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> il n'en fait pas partie, les 1,99 &#8364; ne concernent que la TV par ADSL [...] c'est l'explication donnée par Xavier Niels




----------------------



Pascal 77 a dit:


> 1) Free a fait son coup en douce (je n'avais pas entendu parler du texte que tu rapportes avant que tu ne le cites, et ensuite dire ça, et attendre 15 mois puis supprimer en douce l'accès au décodeur à ceux qui n'ont pas pris l'option, je trouvais ça &#8230; Moyen)


Honnêtement tu frises la mauvaise foi.
Que tu estimes que Free ait fait ce coup en douce avant de découvrir cette déclaration tout ce qu'il y a de plus officiel et qui a eut lieu près de 2 mois avant même la mise en oeuvre de cette option passe encore. 
Mais que tu continues à le penser plutôt que de dire, "_Ok, je n'étais pas au courant, mea culpa_"..... Ca c'est plutôt moyen comme réaction... 

Un peu comme si tu résiliais ton abonnement à Canal+ et que tu trouvais malhonnête qu'ils ne te coupent l'accès à leurs programmes qu'au bout d'un an ! 
 
Sans déconner.....




Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Et qu'en tout état de cause, Free n'avait pas de motif autre que commercial (inciter les gens à prendre l'option ?) de le faire, le prétexte fiscal n'étant valable que pour la TV ADSL.


Si tu connais un FAI philanthropique tu me fais signe, je m'abonne tout de suite.
En attendant, certains ont pu bénéficier de l'accès au tuner TNT durant 15 mois supplémentaires sans payer cette option. J'appelle ça un bénéfice, pas une arnaque.






Pascal 77 a dit:


> Après, je le redis encore, ce que je critique surtout, c'est "la manière", pour le fond, je dis juste qu'on peut en discuter, mais aussi qu'il est hypocrite de cacher la suppression du décodeur TNT derrière la fausse barbe de la TVA, alors que ça ne relève en fait que de la décision de Free.


Les règles étaient claires depuis le début : *pas d'option TV = pas d'accès au tuner TNT*. 
Le fait que tu sois passé à coté de cette information n'y change rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


>



Tu sors la phrase de son contexte : l'explication donnée par Xavier Niels, c'est que les 1,99  correspondaient au montant de la TVA, quant au fait que la TVA en question ne concerne que l'ADSL, ça, c'est le texte gouvernemental qui le dit.




MarcMame a dit:


> Honnêtement tu frises la mauvaise foi.
> Que tu estimes que Free ait fait ce coup en douce avant de découvrir cette déclaration tout ce qu'il y a de plus officiel et qui a eut lieu près de 2 mois avant même la mise en oeuvre de cette option passe encore.
> Mais que tu continues à le penser plutôt que de dire, "_Ok, je n'étais pas au courant, mea culpa_"..... Ca c'est plutôt moyen comme réaction...



Je maintiens : il le dit, sans y faire une publicité énorme (sinon j'en aurais entendu parler à l'époque) en janvier 2011, puis plus rien  Et *15 mois après*, hop on coupe sans rien dire, non, je ne trouve pas ma réaction exagérée, la moindre des choses eut été d'avertir clairement les abonnés : "on coupera tel jour" !



MarcMame a dit:


> Un peu comme si tu résiliais ton abonnement à Canal+ et que tu trouvais malhonnête qu'ils ne te coupent l'accès à leurs programmes qu'au bout d'un an !
> 
> Sans déconner.....



Canal +, eux, ils te disent clairement quel jour ça va couper, et ils ne te suppriment pas l'accès à la TNT !




MarcMame a dit:


> Si tu connais un FAI philanthropique tu me fais signe, je m'abonne tout de suite.
> En attendant, certains ont pu bénéficier de l'accès au tuner TNT durant 15 mois supplémentaires sans payer cette option. J'appelle ça un bénéfice, pas une arnaque.



Je n'ai pas qualifié ça d'arnaque, ni jamais considéré que c'en fut une, ils ont parfaitement le droit de le faire, même si ça ne leur aurait rien coûté de ne pas le faire (en fait, d'ailleurs, ça leur a coûté de le faire) j'ai dit (à plusieurs reprises) que c'était la forme, que je critiquais, pas le fond !



MarcMame a dit:


> Les règles étaient claires depuis le début : *pas d'option TV = pas d'accès au tuner TNT*.
> Le fait que tu sois passé à coté de cette information n'y change rien.



Pas si claires que ça, si j'étais le seul à ne pas l'avoir compris, ça serait peut-être le cas, mais si j'en crois les forums de freenautes, je suis très très loin d'être le seul à avoir été surpris.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mai 2012)

Bon, on va pas épiloguer pendant des jours, c'est inutile.
Le problème Pascal c'est que tu fais un amalgame entre une mesure gouvernementale et les mesures commerciales prisent par les FAI pour l'intégrer.
Il n'y a pas réellement de rapport si ce n'est leurs concomitances....
Les FAI étaient tous libres de faire ce que bon leur semblait pour la répercuter ou pas.
A partir du moment où Free annonce cette option TV à 2 ainsi que son rattachement au tuner TV, je ne vois vraiment pas où est le problème.
Chaque client était à ce moment là libre d'y adhérer ou de refuser et de partir sans aucune pénalité...
Moi tout ce que je vois, ce sont des gens qui se plaignent d'avoir pu profiter d'une fonction 15 mois de plus que prévu. 
On est bien en France.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Moi tout ce que je vois, ce sont des gens qui se plaignent d'avoir pu profiter d'une fonction 15 mois de plus que prévu.



Tandis que moi, ce que je vois, c'est un FAI qui attend que la mauvaise nouvelle soit plus ou moins tombée dans l'oubli pour essayer de la mettre en uvre en évitant que trop de gens s'en rendent compte.


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tandis que moi, ce que je vois, c'est un FAI qui attend que la mauvaise nouvelle soit plus ou moins tombée dans l'oubli pour essayer de la mettre en uvre en évitant que trop de gens s'en rendent compte.


Ce qu'ils auraient pu (du ?) faire dès le premier jour et nous n'aurions pas eut cette discussion sans queue ni tête....


----------



## kaos (2 Mai 2012)

je vois qu'on continue de chipoter pour 1.50 euros ici mais lorsqu'il s'agit de lâcher 1/3 de Scmic dans un SSD pour aller sur facebook on râle moins hein ....:mouais:


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mai 2012)

kaos a dit:


> je vois qu'on continue de chipoter pour 1.50 euros ici mais lorsqu'il s'agit de lâcher 1/3 de Scmic dans un SSD pour aller sur facebook on râle moins hein ....:mouais:


Bohaaa... tu sais, quand on gagne 1/3 de Smic en 2h00 de boulot, on s'en fout un peu. C'est une histoire de principe pour certains, pas d'argent ! 
Tu ne peux pas comprendre, tu es surement pauvre.


----------



## kaos (2 Mai 2012)

Non ça va en ce moment , jme suis fais une banque il y a quelques semaines :love:


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2012)

Je sais, je vais voter Mélenchon au second tour...


----------



## MarcMame (3 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je sais, je vais voter Mélenchon au second tour...


Encore un déçu de Cheminade au premier tour....


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2012)

Ben non, j'ai voté pour le même au premier...


----------



## AlCor72 (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je post ici n'ayant pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème sur le forum.

Ma Freebox (V6) me sert de routeur Wifi (DHCP activé). Un HDD externe est branché dessus.
Tout fonctionnait parfaitement mais depuis quelques jours, impossible d'accéder aux disques.

La Freebox met un temps anormalement long a se monter et lorsque je clic sur le disque interne ou externe (à la Freebox), il me sort un message "Impossible d'effectuer l'opération car l'élément d'origine de "Disque dur" est introuvable".

Le truc le plus fou c'est que la Freebox que j'utilise pour le boulot fonctionne parfaitement bien avec une configuration identique.

Quelqu'un a une idée???


----------



## MarcMame (4 Mai 2012)

La 1ère des idées est de rebooter la Freebox (soft reboot).
Ensuite de voir si tu retrouves un comportement normal sans ce disque externe (ce qui voudrait dire que c'est peut-être lui qui pose problème).
Enfin un hard reboot de la Freebox.


----------



## AlCor72 (4 Mai 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> La 1ère des idées est de rebooter la Freebox (soft reboot).
> Ensuite de voir si tu retrouves un comportement normal sans ce disque externe (ce qui voudrait dire que c'est peut-être lui qui pose problème).
> Enfin un hard reboot de la Freebox.



J'ai déjà essayé et cela n'a rien changé au comportement.
Le ou les disques restent inaccessible...
Je ne m'en sors pas.:mouais:


----------



## MarcMame (4 Mai 2012)

AlCor72 a dit:


> J'ai déjà essayé et cela n'a rien changé au comportement.
> Le ou les disques restent inaccessible...
> Je ne m'en sors pas.:mouais:


Si tu pouvais essayer de ne pas distiller les informations au compte goutte, on gagnerait un temps fou....

Donc tu expliques que le disque interne reste inaccessible même si ton disque externe n'est pas connecté ? Si c'est le cas, je ne vois pas bien ce que vient faire ici ton disque externe, tu as clairement un problème avec la freebox (ou son disque interne) : direction SAV.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Si tu pouvais essayer de ne pas distiller les informations au compte goutte, on gagnerait un temps fou....



Bon, je viens de vérifier en faisant des tests, je suis formel : tu te gourres. Après essais, la conclusion est sans appel, on ne peut rien distiller avec un compte goutte, avec un alambic, on peut, mais pas avec un compte goutte !


----------



## AlCor72 (4 Mai 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Si tu pouvais essayer de ne pas distiller les informations au compte goutte, on gagnerait un temps fou....
> 
> Donc tu expliques que le disque interne reste inaccessible même si ton disque externe n'est pas connecté ? Si c'est le cas, je ne vois pas bien ce que vient faire ici ton disque externe, tu as clairement un problème avec la freebox (ou son disque interne) : direction SAV.



Désolé pour le compte goutte...

Le truc bizarre c'est que je peux lire correctement tout ce qui est stocké (vidéo exclusivement) à partir de l'interface TV...:confuses:

Je viens d'activer le service ftp et je parviens à me connecter par l'accès "smb://mafreebox.freebox.fr"... je n'y comprends vraiment plus rien...

Idem avec l'appli Freebox sur mon iPad, je n'ai aucun problème pour accéder aux 2 disques durs. C'est vraiment bizarre.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Mai 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je viens de vérifier en faisant des tests, je suis formel : tu te gourres. Après essais, la conclusion est sans appel, on ne peut rien distiller avec un compte goutte, avec un alambic, on peut, mais pas avec un compte goutte !


Ah ben si ! Je m'inscris en faux !!
On peut le faire *après* distillation.... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h45 ----------




AlCor72 a dit:


> Désolé pour le compte goutte...
> 
> Le truc bizarre c'est que je peux lire correctement tout ce qui est stocké (vidéo exclusivement) à partir de l'interface TV...:confuses:
> 
> ...


Pas de soucis.... 
Ah, ben on se dirige plutôt vers un problème de config alors....


----------



## AlCor72 (5 Mai 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Pas de soucis....
> Ah, ben on se dirige plutôt vers un problème de config alors....



Et bien je pense que oui... mais le truc c'est que je n'ai rien changé à ma config qui fonctionnait bien avant...


----------



## AlCor72 (5 Mai 2012)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Et bien je pense que oui... mais le truc c'est que je n'ai rien changé à ma config qui fonctionnait bien avant...



Bon cela faisait longtemps... en fait depuis que je n'utilise plus de PC... mais j'ai formaté le disque de la Freebox et cela fonctionne de nouveau correctement...


----------



## ari51 (22 Mai 2012)

Bonjour la génération, je vais surement tapper sur le système de plus d'un avec cette question mais j'aime bien 

Bon depuis deux semaines, j'arrive plus du tout a avoir la tv sur mon mbp. J'avais VLC tout marchais très bien, de temps en temps il y avait des bug mais je rebootais la box et ça passait, mais ce temps est révolu (es-ce une révolution ? ) 

Maintenant qu'en je lance VLC (le dernier) je clique sur une chaine au hazard, le copain (vlc) me dit "votre média d'entrée ne peut être ouvert" avec un point d'exclamation devant chaques chaines et un texte d'erreur long comme mes deux bras et deux jambes. 
J'ai essayé le nouveau vlc avec http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u, j'ai essayé le 0.8.6, désinstaller réinstaller, rien n'y fait. Mon player tv marche bien sur ma télévision mais je n'arrive a ne plus rien recevoir sur mon mac et je perd espoir. 

On ligne sur des sites internet, pareil, je capte rien, en général ça viens de vlc qui n'est pas reconnu.
Sur un pc que j'ai pareil, avec admettons ADSL TV je n'arrive pas a recevoir mes chaines free, je désespère...

Alors si une personne a une solution et si il a la chance d'habiter près de chez moi (REIMS) je lui paye un verre, ou plusieurs. Ou une bouteille, voir plusieurs bouteilles. Oui je sais, je suis comme ça moi 

Enfaite je vais faire mieux, si celui/celles qui habitent loin arrive a résoudre ce problème, je lui envoi une bonne bouteille de chez nous!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2012)

ari51 a dit:


> Bonjour la génération, je vais surement tapper sur le système de plus d'un avec cette question mais j'aime bien
> 
> Bon depuis deux semaines, j'arrive plus du tout a avoir la tv sur mon mbp. J'avais VLC tout marchais très bien, de temps en temps il y avait des bug mais je rebootais la box et ça passait, mais ce temps est révolu (es-ce une révolution ? )
> 
> ...



Alors là, à ce stade, moi, j'ai la question qui tue : "qu'as tu fait sur ton Mac il y a deux semaines ? " (mises à jour ? Modif des réglages réseau, Firewall ? Installation de logiciel (genre littlesnitch ou autre) ?)


----------



## ari51 (23 Mai 2012)

Justement j'en est pas le souvenir, j'fais les MAJ Apple quand elles ce présentent et c'est tout enfaite. Je ne fais jamais rien de plus.


Mais en parallèle j'ai une carte son externe (profire 610) qui ce connectait en firewire qui n'est plus reconnu depuis un peu près le même temps, je sais que ça n'a rien avoir mais c'est assez bisard.

La chose la plus simple a faire va être un restart de l'os complet, je pense. 
Je voulais trouver une solution alternative parce que je ne peux pas restart mon os de suite vu que je travail quotidiennement avec mais apparemment aucunes existes. 
La ou je ne comprend pas c'est que sur mon e-pc (je vais pas ouvrir un débat pc bien entendu) la tv free n'est pas reconnu...


----------



## ari51 (25 Mai 2012)

Oh miracle des miracles! 

Coupure de courant général hier, et depuis .... ça marche


----------



## patricko13 (22 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon soucis. Je viens d'acheter une Time Capsule 2To, malheureusement je n'arrive pas à la configurer, que ce soit en wifi ou en ethernet.

Lorsque je lance l'utilitaire Airport, je trouve la TC, je sélectionne l'option "ajouter à un réseau existant", tout se passe bien, la configuration se met en place, elle apparaît dans le Finder sur mon iMac, le voyant passe de orange clignotant à orange fixe lors des étapes. Mais, arrivé à la fin, l'utilitaire Airport reste bloqué sur "Attente de Recovery" (le nom que j'ai donné à la TC) puis j'ai toujours le même message "Une erreur inattendue s'est produite, veuillez réessayer", et le voyant redevient orange clignotant.

Cependant j'arrive à créer un nouveau réseau mais ce n'est pas ce que je souhaite faire dans la mesure où je voudrais débrancher le cable ethernet qui la relie à la freebox afin de la placer autre part.

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## kaos (22 Juillet 2012)

je crois que c'est normal / la configuration se fait en ethernet par securité (comme les routeurs) et ensuite tu l'utilise en wifi.

Ou si tu veux , tu peux activer la possibilité de l'administrer en wifi lors de la première config en ethernet mais a tes risques et périls niveau sécurité si tu habites en ville.

Donc par défaut pas d' administration par le wifi ...


----------



## patricko13 (22 Juillet 2012)

non mais meme lorsque je la parametre en ethernet, je ne peux par la suite l'intégrer au réseau, toujours une erreur inattendue, elle ne fonctionne qu'en créant un réseau


----------



## kaos (22 Juillet 2012)

ah oui , y'a une histoire comme ça ... tu as une freebox c'est bien ça ?

oh zut j'ai vu l'astuce quelque part ... je crois que c'est le format du mot de pass utilisé , tu sais toute les normes différentes .

regarde là ?
http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t348941.html



J'ai pas de time capsule / alors je peux pas plus t'aider ...


----------



## Djoejo (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

habitué de la section news de generation depuis un moment , je me suis finalement inscrit sur le forum car j'ai quelque soucis avec me freebox V6.

J'ai branché un DD de 2To fraichement acquis sur USB a ma non moins nouvelle freebox V6.

Mon but est de faire une sauvegarde Time machine dessus.

Apres quelques errances et probleme de reconnaissance, desactivation de la journalisation entre autre , le DD est finalement reconnu dans time machine, mais des que je tente la sauvegarde, je reçois






( je check ou les servers messages pour details ? )


puis dans Time Machine ça






Et la je bloque...

En rentrant la phrase dans google je ne tombe que sur des reports de bug... Mais pas de solution jusqu'a present...


Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## nemrod (3 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche une solution pour programmer un enregistrement et/ou un enregistrement récurrent sur ma Freebox Revolution via une application ou un navigateur comme Safari.

Je n'utilise pas le player mais uniquement le serveur, et pour cause, en regardant la console gestion j'ai l'impression que seul l'enregistrement non récurrent est possible si le player n'est pas branché.

Merci de votre aide.
Nemrod


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

nemrod a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je cherche une solution pour programmer un enregistrement et/ou un enregistrement récurrent sur ma Freebox Revolution via une application ou un navigateur comme Safari.
> 
> ...



 Ça parait bizarre qu'un truc si facile à faire sur une v5 soit devenu si compliqué sur une "révolution"


----------



## nemrod (3 Août 2012)

C'est sur, disons qu'en "direct" il faut avoir le player branché si tu veux pourvoir jouer sur la récurrence, enfin c'était le cas lorsque j'ai testé.

Maintenant là l'idée serait via un addon Safari ou une application, avis aux spécialistes


----------



## kaos (20 Septembre 2012)

Depuis hier , je n'ai plus la télé dans VLC ;( 

J'ai un lien sur le bureau avec l'adresse habituelle mais ça ne marche plus et vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Depuis hier , je n'ai plus la télé dans VLC ;(
> 
> J'ai un lien sur le bureau avec l'adresse habituelle mais ça ne marche plus et vous ?



Quel VLC ? Quelle adresse sur le bureau ? Chez moi, ça fonctionne toujours avec VLC 2.0.3, et le lien "Freebox TV" inclus dans l'application !


----------



## kaos (20 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quel VLC ? Quelle adresse sur le bureau ? Chez moi, ça fonctionne toujours avec VLC 2.0.3, et le lien "Freebox TV" inclus dans l'application !




j'ai le VLC 1.1 et des poussières , j aime pas le 2
Le lien c'est le lien free que j'ai enregistré en .m3u soit http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u

ça à toujours marché et là , je comprend pas ce qu'il se passe  ça à toujours tres bien marché !

Mon player affiche ça






Je n'ai rien installé ou modifié de particulier ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> j'ai le VLC 1.1 et des poussières , j aime pas le 2
> Le lien c'est le lien free que j'ai enregistré en .m3u



Ben je viens de tester en 1.1 (1.1.11), via le menu "Fichier" -> "Découverte de services" -> "Freebox TV", ça fonctionne aussi, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu t'acharnes avec cette liste "m3u", alors que les chaînes Freebox sont incluses depuis des années dans VLC


----------



## kaos (20 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben je viens de tester en 1.1 (1.1.11), via le menu "Fichier" -> "Découverte de services" -> "Freebox TV", ça fonctionne aussi, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu t'acharnes avec cette liste "m3u", alors que les chaînes Freebox sont incluses depuis des années dans VLC



Parce que j'aime le vieux VLC mais je viens de tester avec la 2.0 et les liens Freetv dedans / même erreur ...

Donc y'a un soucis chez moi on dirait alors que j'ai internet nikel , je comprend pas ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2012)

Un problème de DNS ? Tu utilises quoi ? (moi, 208.67.220.220 et 208.67.222.222 via l'application DNSCrypt).


----------



## Le docteur (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour
Je cherche un moyen de convertir des fichiers M2TS, les rédécouper à la limite et surtout garder les langues et les sous-titres. c'est possible ou je peux oublier ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je cherche un moyen de convertir des fichiers M2TS, les rédécouper à la limite et surtout garder les langues et les sous-titres. c'est possible ou je peux oublier ?



Ben là, tu aurais du plutôt aller dans "Vidéo".

Bon, sinon, les "TS" et leurs dérivés (j'imagine que M2TS est ce qui sort de la Freebox Revolution ? Moi, j'en suis resté à la "5"), c'est un peu lourd. En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise FFMpegX pour les convertir en .avi, puis avidemux 2 pour les découper. Une exception : ceux en provenance de RTL9, AB1 ou quelques chaînes similaires (celles qu'on ne peut avoir qu'en bas débit sur l'ordi), j'emploie Handbrake pour la conversion en .avi, parce que ceux là font planter FFMpegX.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2012)

Quelqu'un aurait-il trouvé un moyen de balancer sur le Mac (via le réseau) ce qui sort du tuner TNT de la Freebox (v5 en ce qui me concerne). Ces chaînes (canaux 701 à 7xx) ne sont pas dans la liste des chaînes Freebox de VLC, et je n'ai pas la moindre idée de comment, si c'est possible, les balancer sur l'écran de mon Mac.


----------



## pabecherel (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour.
Je cherche à étendre le réseau wifi de ma freebox, l'appart est grand et ne passe pas partout. J'ai choisi un système CPL, les autres expandeurs me paraissant moins fiables. Peu sur le marché. J'ai donc choisi la CPL couplée à l'expandeur de wifi d'Orange... je sais mais rien chez free, et le vendeur de la boutique orange m'a dit que toutes les box reposant sur le même principe, il ne devrait y avoir aucun problème. Bien au début, couplage OK avec ma freebox en y branchant avec un cable éthernet la première CPL, puis OK avec la 2ème CPL contenant l'antenne wifi, bonne reconnaissance, tous les voyants au vert, dont l'icône wifi. Mon mac reconnait d'ailleurs l'expandeur dans la liste des réseaux. C'est ensuite le problème: il me réclame une clé wpa2 pour établir la connexion. Bien sûr ne marche pas avec le WPA de la freebox, le nouveau wifi doit si j'ai compris générer une autre clé. J'ai eu Orange, gentils mais pas vraiment de réponse. Sur l'aide free téléphonique, il m'a demandé d'essayer le code WLAN MAC marqué sur la cpl: ne fonctionne pas. Quelqu'un sur le forum a-t-il une idée pour générer ou trouver une clé  WPA pour finaliser la connexion? J'oubliais: j'ai aussi appuyé sur les boutons de la 2ème CPL sur lesquels un cadenas est dessiné pour tenter de débloquer: rien ne s'est passé.
J'ai l'impression qu'il suffit de pas grand chose pour générer un mot de passe décoinçant la connexion finale à l'expandeur mais je me trompe peut être.
Merci à ceux ayant des idées.
Pierre


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 d'après les infos que j'ai trouvées, il est possible de configurer manuellement le Wifi-extender qui est du matériel Devolo rebadgé.

Par défaut, il est configuré pour te permettre de te connecter automatiquement sans avoir à saisir la clé de sécurité, mais uniquement quand il est relié à une Livebox.

La solution pour toi est d'entrer dans l'interface de configuration de l'extendeur.

Pour ça, il faut connaitre son adresse IP.
Elle doit être visible dans l'interface du routeur du réseau, dans une rubrique "appareils connectés".
Son adresse MAC permet de l'identifier à coup sûr.
(sinon, le débrancher/rebrancher pour le repérer)

Ensuite saisir l'adresse IP dans la barre du navigateur, ce qui doit amener à l'interface de configuration, dans laquelle il doit être possible de rentrer un nom de réseau et une clé WPA.

Je ne sais pas si c'est ce modèle, mais ça peut guider : http://www.devolo.fr/consumer/dlan-wireless-extender/pdf/manual-dlan-wireless-extender-fr.pdf

Sur l'assistance Orange, ça parle d'un petit logiciel permettant de configurer l'extendeur quand il est utilisé avec un modem routeur autre qu'une Livebox, mais ce logiciel est pour Windows exclusivement.

Ce sujet en parle : http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-13079875-wifi-extender-et-freebox
Ce qui prouve que ça peut fonctionner.

Si tu entres dans l'interface directement par l'IP, tu auras accès aux mêmes pages de configuration.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Novembre 2012)

J'essaie désespérément de télécharger un film sur l'iTunes Store et c'est misérable.
Déjà que mon débit n'est pas fameux (2MO - en général la console de Free me donne dans les 300ko/s) mais là je suis entre 50 et 90 ko/s... ! 
Mon film, je l'aurais théoriquement dans .. 9h !! (un SD de 2,4 GO).

Free n'aurait pas AUSSI des problèmes avec Apple (parce que quand j'y pense ça merde sévèrement aussi pour les applications iOS) ?


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Novembre 2012)

http://www.meltybuzz.fr/free-mobile-briderait-youtube-et-apple-store-video-a124242.html

Oui, mais ça, pour un vrai FreeFanBoy, ce n'est que billevesée.
Pour eux, la vrai raison, c'est l'interco avec Orange...
C'est vrai aussi que ça peut aussi jouer quand ces liens d'interco sont saturés, mais il n'y a pas que ça!

En réalité, Youtube, Apple Store ont de gros besoins en bande passante, soit directement, soit via les serveurs de cache d'Akamaï avec lesquels ils travaillent.
Ils se considèrent comme des fournisseurs de contenus, et font payer la bande passante aux FAI.
Free doit pas trop vouloir ouvrir son porte-monnaie.
Enfin, je crois...


----------



## Le docteur (7 Novembre 2012)

Bon ben ça ne m'étonne pas. On est bien dans le même schéma qu'avec Google, donc.
J'ai pu voir à quel point Orange peut foutre des bâtons dans les routes pour qu'on n'utilise pas Free, mais je pense que là on est clairement à se faire avoir parce que Free refuse de verser sa dîme.
Ce qui m'emmerde, c'est que : 
- Free m'avait promis 4MO 
- J'en ai eu 2,2
- Ca temps à descendre à 1,8 voire en-dessous. Le fait de relancer la Box améliore parfois le problème
- Là où en ville j'avais eu une augmentation régulière de débit et une base 4 à 6 fois plus élevée que chez Orange (qui desservait en 1MO à la base, là où, avec Free j'étais arrivé à la fin à 8-10MO et avait commencé en 4-6 MO donc), en campagne, c'est Waterloo.
- Orange m'a promis 2MO avec un "on ne promet que ce qu'on est sûr de donner, ça pourrait être plus".

Je ne me fais pas d'illusions sur la deuxième partie de l'affirmation d'Orange, mais ce qui m'interroge, c'est la première. 
Parce que si je suis à un vrai 2MO partout, j'avoue que ça arrangerait souvent pas mal mes affaires (je devrais avoir combien en débit réel, à ce débit : je suis à 300ko/s là, sauf pour YouTube et apparemment l'Apple Store, maintenant).

Je me tâte pour envoyer paître Free.


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Novembre 2012)

On peut être à la campagne et être pas trop loin du local technique télécom...
Je pense que le choix du FAI (ou des MVNO dont il a la charge technique) est avant tout fonction de la présence physique de ses matériels dans ce local.
Ca simplifie les choses en cas de problèmes...

Le site ci-dessous donne tous les renseignements techniques nécessaires pour choisir judicieusement son opérateur.
http://www.eligibilite-adsl.com/

Les offres commerciales des opérateurs parlent de débits "jusqu'à". C'est bien sûr un max.
Techniquement, c'est avant tout la longueur de la ligne d'accès au local technique, et le type des cartes xDSL des DSLAM qui déterminera la bande passante réelle utilisable sur la liaison.
La courbe Débit/Distance donnée dans le lien ci-dessous croisée avec la longueur de votre liaison donnera une bonne idée du débit possible.
Il y a le discours commercial, et les réalités techniques...

Après, on peut vérifier la cohérence de tout ça avec un test de débit, du genre:
http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## sangoke (17 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais vous expliquer mon souci.
J'avais auparavant une freebox V5 avec une imprimante hp laserjet 1200 series branchée en USB dessus afin de partager l'imprimante par le réseau wifi de chez moi. Tout cela fonctionnait bien après le paramétrage sur l'interface administration de la freebox, je pouvais ajouter l'imprimante en allant dans l'onglet intitulé "windows" dans les paramètres pour ajouter une imprimante de mon mac. J'ai sélectionné workgroup, freebox puis l'imprimante en question et tout marchait parfaitement.

Depuis peu nous avons reçu la freebox revolution, les mêmes étapes ont été effectuées mais lors du lancement de l'impression, le documet reste dans la file d'attente avec marqué "En attente d'authentification" et rien ne se passe...

Pareil sur le Macbook Pro Rétina de mon père qui lui aussi tourne sous Mountain Lion.

Si quelqu'un a une solution...

J'ai entendu parler d'un souci entre la freebox révolution et Mountain Lion mais sans trouver de solutions donc si certains en ont je suis preneur.

Merci à tous, 

Dans l'attente de vos réponses


----------



## Le docteur (28 Décembre 2012)

J'ai un débit plutôt faible (2MO) et je suis chez Free. Bon, c'est lent, OK ! je suis au courant, mais là où ça devient très lourd c'est, comme beaucoup sur YouTube, mais surtout et d'une façon délirante sur l'Itunes Store.
Si je veux regarder un film en HD, je dois le faire mouliner au moins toute une nuit. Dernièrement ça semble me faire la même chose en SD.

Si je prends l'exemple de l'épisode de _Sherlock_ offert par Apple aujourd'hui, c'est tout bonnement monstrueux : ça tourne depuis ce matin dix heures (il est 15h40), il en est à 1,4GO sur 2,5 et  il me compte encore 4h restante !!!
C'est normal un download aussi pourri chez Apple ou je peux espérer trouver une herbe plus verte chez Orange (ils prétendre "garantir" un débit de 2MO, soit ce que je peine à obtenir au final chez Free qui m'avait promis 4MO  oui, je vois bien ce que vous allez me dire).

La question que je commence à me poser c'est : est-ce que je reste chez Free ou est-ce que je me barre chez Orange pour avoir un Internet un peu décent ? Idem pour le téléphone qui est moyennement concluant chez moi (l'iPad chez Orange accroche mieux le 3G que mon vieil iPhone, mais il faut dire qu'il a déjà du mal à capter correctement la wifi par rapport à son grand frère aussi).


----------



## kaos (28 Décembre 2012)

Ce qui rentre en compte c'est aussi l'afluence et la qualuté du serveur qui delivre le média que tu veux ... tu auras beau avoir une super connection , si le site distant a un serveur de merde
Free n'y pourras rien , et meme si ils ont un bon serveur et que ce week end là , il y a des millions de visiteurs, ça va ramer .

Il faut donc bien distinguer à quel endroit ça rame .

Pour revenir a Free , ce qui détermine ta connection , c'est la qualité de ta ligne et ton emplacement géographique , en changeant de fournisseur , la seule chose qui bougeras vraiment ce sera le prix


----------



## Le docteur (29 Décembre 2012)

Chez Free ça ne se limite pas à ça.
Le problème c'est que Free ajoute aux problèmes de débit des problèmes (connus) avec YouTube parce qu'ils refusent de verser leur obole à Google. Des bruits courent selon lesquels il en serait de même avec Apple.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Ce qui rentre en compte c'est aussi l'afluence et la qualuté du serveur qui delivre le média que tu veux ... tu auras beau avoir une super connection , si le site distant a un serveur de merde
> Free n'y pourras rien , et meme si ils ont un bon serveur et que ce week end là , il y a des millions de visiteurs, ça va ramer .


oui


> Il faut donc bien distinguer à quel endroit ça rame .


oui


> Pour revenir a Free , ce qui détermine ta connection , c'est la qualité de ta ligne et ton emplacement géographique


oui


> , en changeant de fournisseur , la seule chose qui bougeras vraiment ce sera le prix


et AUSSI le matosse fourni au client  et le materiel utilisé par le FAI pour CE dslam
(et c'est très variable selon les FAI et dslam)


----------



## ntx (30 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Des bruits courent selon lesquels il en serait de même avec Apple.


J'ai constaté en chargeant les dernières grosses mises à jour Apple que le débit que j'atteignais sur leurs serveurs de 2 Mo/s est passé à quelques dizaines de ko/s. Idem sur le replay de Canal+ ou de TF1. C'est donc peut être plus que des rumeurs ...


----------



## Le docteur (31 Décembre 2012)

@pascalformac
Donc on peut en effet avoir un débit pourri avec tel ou tel FAI selon le lieu ? Parce que dans mon bled tout le monde est chez Orange. Apparemment je fais figure de révolutionnaire. Et c'est pas une pub pour la révolution ...


----------



## kaos (31 Décembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> @pascalformac
> Donc on peut en effet avoir un débit pourri avec tel ou tel FAI selon le lieu ? Parce que dans mon bled tout le monde est chez Orange. Apparemment je fais figure de révolutionnaire. Et c'est pas une pub pour la révolution ...




Des rumeurs disent qu&#8217;effectivement orange se garderait la meilleur bande passante ( difficile a verifier la théorie du complot ) puisque cette meme bande est revendue aux autres donc ..., je pense que c'est surtout psychologique , quand on paye le double on à l'impression que c'est mieux ?
Mon petit doigt me dit que tu as déjà tranché , on vient souvent sur un forum pour se faire confirmer un doute 
Si tu viens poster c'est que tu en as dejà gros sur la patate .
C'est tres difficile pour nous de te conseiller sur ce coup.

Si tu as un voisin sympa , va chez lui le méme jour et fait des test de connexion avec ta machine . Tu pourrait avoir une meilleur idée .
Il y a de nombreux sites qui proposent ça, alors tu y va et tu test soi en ethernet soi en wifi chez toi et hop tu vas rapidement chez un voisin ( evite les heures de points ou tout le monde est connecté ou pas d'ailleur )
Fais ça 2/3 fois pour faire une moyenne et là au moins tu auras quelques indices de plus ?

Tu en penses quoi ? je crois que je ferais ça moi ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Des rumeurs disent queffectivement orange se garderait la meilleur bande passante ( difficile a verifier la théorie du complot ) puisque cette meme bande est revendue aux autres donc ...



Ça, ça n'est vrai que si tu es en "IP-ADSL", en dégroupage total, Orange ne revend rien du tout, le FAI utilise son propre réseau, et donc seule sa propre bande passante est en cause.

Pour Apple, en dégroupage total, un téléchargement sur le site tourne chez moi entre 750 et 800 Ko/s, ce qui, compte tenu de la distance à laquelle je me trouve du DSLAM (~2700m), me parait tout à fait satisfaisant.les meilleures vitesses que j'atteins en téléchargement ne dépassant jamais 1200 Ko/s (et encore  aux heures creuses, parce qu'en soirée, par exemple, j'ai plus souvent 7-8 Mb/s que 10-11)


----------



## kaos (31 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, ça n'est vrai que si tu es en "IP-ADSL", en dégroupage total, Orange ne revend rien du tout, le FAI utilise son propre réseau, et donc seule sa propre bande passante est en cause.
> 
> Ah je croyais que les autres FAI utilisaient les fils de Ftélécom ..:mouais: javais tord .


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Ah je croyais que les autres FAI utilisaient les fils de Ftélécom ..:mouais: javais tord .



Tord &#8230; Nan, mais tort, oui, en dégroupage total (ou partiel, d'ailleurs, la différence entre les deux n'étant que le maintien ou non d'une ligne France Télécom active), un FAI n'utilise comme "fils France Télécom" que ce qu'on appelle "la boucle locale" (la partie entre le répartiteur local et chez toi), boucle que la justice a contraint FT de mettre gratuitement à disposition de tout FAI agréé sur le territoire depuis pas mal de temps déjà.

Entre les serveurs du FAI et le DSLAM, ce sont les fibres optiques du FAI qui sont employées, et là, c'est "chacun les siennes" (les FAI n'en ayant pas à un endroit donné devant eux, effectivement louer du débit à FT pour leurs abonnés du coin, c'est de l'IP-ADSL, aussi appelé "non dégroupé").


----------



## hippo sulfite (31 Décembre 2012)

O.K. Pascal, mais la boucle locale est responsable de fortes atténuations qui sont fonction de la distance et de la qualité du réseau téléphonique local.


----------



## Aliboron (31 Décembre 2012)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> O.K. Pascal, mais la boucle locale est responsable de fortes atténuations qui sont fonction de la distance et de la qualité du réseau téléphonique local.


Oui, et c'est justement en ça qu'il n'y a souvent très peu/aucune différence entre les FAI quand on est en "bout de ligne". Cela mérite évidemment d'être testé (d'où le conseil donné à "le docteur") mais il est probable que le résultat soit très voisin si le test est réalisable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2012)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> O.K. Pascal, mais la boucle locale est responsable de fortes atténuations qui sont fonction de la distance et de la qualité du réseau téléphonique local.



Certes, mais cette atténuation d'origine physique (elle dépend de la distance du DSLAM, et du type de câblage de la boucle (trois sections possibles : 4mm2 pour les vieilles installations, 6 mm2 pour de plus récentes, ou 8 mm2 pour ce qui se fait depuis les années 90, plus la section du câble est importante, moins ça ralentit)) est la même pour tous, y compris "l'opérateur historique", et ne varie pas quel que soit le serveur à l'autre bout des tuyaux, donc, ça ne saurait expliquer des ralentissements touchant sélectivement tel ou tel service internet, et pas d'autres !


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2012)

un element un peu négligé et évoqué plus haut par Pascal 77 , c'est la difference qui peut exister dans une même zone ( disons même central) entre FAI

la seule chose qui reste inchangée quelque soit le FAI c'est la boucle locale
tout le reste dépend des choix techniques ou marketing de chaque FAI
( serveurs , boitier dslam , materiel fourni au client)
et comme souligné par Pascal 77 ils sont libres de leurs choix
Ainsi par exemple tel FAI pourra choisir de traiter un dslam D ( et les clients attachés)  comme zone importante ( pour lui )  avec materiel dernier cri , alors qu'un autre le considere comme moins important ou marginal voire fait l'impasse
De ce point de vue il y a de fortes disparités , surtout en zone " moins dense"


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (trois sections possibles : 4mm2 pour les vieilles installations, 6 mm2 pour de plus récentes, ou 8 mm2 pour ce qui se fait depuis les années 90


Précisons :

0,4 mm, 0,6 mm et 0,8 mm de diamètre, et non pas 4, 6, 8 mm2.

http://www.rgfrance.eu/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_10009


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Précisons :
> 
> 0,4 mm, 0,6 mm et 0,8 mm de diamètre, et non pas 4, 6, 8 mm2.
> 
> http://www.rgfrance.eu/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_10009



Euh &#8230; Vi ! Quand je l'ai écrit, je sentais qu'un truc n'allait pas, mais je n'arrivais pas à mettre le doigt dessus :sick:


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh  Vi ! Quand je l'ai écrit, je sentais qu'un truc n'allait pas, mais je n'arrivais pas à mettre le doigt dessus :sick:


ce qu'on appelle
 "mettre des carrés dans des ronds"


----------



## Le docteur (4 Janvier 2013)

Je rêve ou la mise à jour "antipub" de Free a changé la donne pour mon problème ???Ce serait bien parce que je pensais sérieusement à me barrer tellement c'était épuisant.
Les pixar qui sont à la traîne dans la file d'attente depuis deux-trois jours sont en train de se télécharger à "grande" vitesse (13MO/mn). Je vais peut-être de nouveau pouvoir utiliser l'iTunes Store pour regarder des films (parce que prévoir la veille, merci!)


----------



## lhallier (19 Janvier 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Ha, flute, c'est que technique ici alors ? Non parce que moi, j'aimerai bien, si c'était possible sans trop leur demander, que Free cesse de me prelever 30/mois puisque mon abonnement est résilié depuis décembre... Le pire, c'est que chaque nouvelle facture indique bien que la ligne est résiliée.



Tu vas à ta banque et tu annules le prélèvement automatique. Quand tu as résilié tu aurais dû commencer par cette opération. Free devrait te rembourser, mais dans combien de mois?


----------



## MarcMame (19 Janvier 2013)

lhallier a dit:


> Tu vas à ta banque et tu annules le prélèvement automatique. Quand tu as résilié tu aurais dû commencer par cette opération. Free devrait te rembourser, mais dans combien de mois&#8230;?


Aaaaah enfin ! 
Merci pour cette réponse parce que après *7ans*, je commençais [un peu seulement] à désespérer de ne pas avoir de réponse et les prélevements qui continuent, qui continuent, qui continuent....


----------



## sphillips (10 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors mon problème est que je n'arrive pas à accéder au disque dur de ma Freebox V6 via le partage Mac OS, alors que ça marche très bien avec le partage Windows (et ce depuis mon Mac).

Si j'active les deux partages via mafreebox.freebox.fr, le contenu du disque ne s'affiche qu'avec le partage Windows (sous Freebox, disque dur etc...). Tandis qu'avec le partage Mac OS (Freebox Server dans le finder), il met des plombes à se connecter, et aucun dossier n'apparait.

Donc j'aimerais pouvoir accéder uniquement au contenu du disque via le partage Mac OS. 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2013)

Je viens de mettre en service ma Freebox v6, échangée hier contre ma vieille v5, et je suis surpris de l'augmentation du débit constaté, alors que sur la v5, je n'avais jamais dépassé 1,1 Mo/s, là, je viens de télécharger un fichier de 100 Mo à 1,6 Mo/s, soit quasiment 13 Mb/s effectifs à 2,7 Km du DSLAM, ce qui me parait énorme, je pensais ce niveau de débit réservé à ceux à moins de 1 Km .

D'autres ont-ils constaté cette augmentation du débit au changement de Freebox ?


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je viens de mettre en service ma Freebox v6, échangée hier contre ma vieille v5, et je suis surpris de l'augmentation du débit constaté, alors que sur la v5, je n'avais jamais dépassé 1,1 Mo/s, là, je viens de télécharger un fichier de 100 Mo à 1,6 Mo/s, soit quasiment 13 Mb/s effectifs à 2,7 Km du DSLAM, ce qui me parait énorme, je pensais ce niveau de débit réservé à ceux à moins de 1 Km .
> 
> D'autres ont-ils constaté cette augmentation du débit au changement de Freebox ?


Je suis à 1,3Km toujours avec une Freebox V5 et mon débit effectif est de 1,8Mo/s en down, environ 100Ko/s en up. 18dB d'affaiblissement.

Tu as vérifié que le mode de synchro n'a pas changé entre les 2 freebox ? (Standard / FastPath / Patate /etc...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Je suis à 1,3Km toujours avec une Freebox V5 et mon débit effectif est de 1,8Mo/s en down, environ 100Ko/s en up. 18dB d'affaiblissement.
> 
> Tu as vérifié que le mode de synchro n'a pas changé entre les 2 freebox ? (Standard / FastPath / Patate /etc...)



Non non, la v6 a repris les réglages de la v5 tels que définis dans ma console utilisateur sur le site de Free. Chez moi l'atténuation théorique est de 27 db, mais en pratique, je pense qu'elle doit au moins tourner vers les 40. Par contre, l'accès au disque en AFP au lieu de FTP, ça, c'est trop d'la balle, pour parler "d'jeuns" !

Ce qui a fini par me décider à sauter le pas, c'est mes factures : la plupart des mois, avec les appels de ma femme sur les portables de nos trois enfants, elles tournaient autour des 35 &#8364;, mais avec des pointes parfois à 40-45, donc, économiquement parlant, j'avais intérêt à passer à la v6.


----------



## Elbalo (12 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai réussi à diffuser via ma freebox des vidéos de Youtube sur ma télé et du son sur ma chaine hi-fi: trop bien

Mais je n'arrive pas à le faire via Iphoto (en fait l'app photo de base de l'iphone)...
Vous avez une idée d'une manip ? ou d'une app qui me permettrait de montrer mes photos de vacances à Palavas à toute ma belle famille ? (je tente le suicide collectif pour hériter)

Merci de vos propositions...


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chez moi l'atténuation théorique est de 27 db, mais en pratique, je pense qu'elle doit au moins tourner vers les 40.


L'atténuation réelle est visible sur le freebox player dans l'affichage des paramètres ADSL.
Chez moi c'est 26dB en down et 34dB en up.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> L'atténuation réelle est visible sur le freebox player dans l'affichage des paramètres ADSL.
> Chez moi c'est 26dB en down et 34dB en up.



En fait je me demande si ce que je constate ne pourrait pas être du à un meilleur modem ADSL dans la v6 que dans la v5 ?

Bon, avec la v6, on peut afficher un certain nombre de paramètres (et procéder à un certain nombre de réglages et d'opérations) depuis Safari sur une machine du réseau, mais ça ne donne pas l'atténuation réelle, faudra que je descende voir ça sur la télé.



Elbalo a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> J'ai réussi à diffuser via ma freebox des vidéos de Youtube sur ma télé et du son sur ma chaine hi-fi: trop bien
> 
> ...



Désolé, pour le moment, je ne peux pas encore t'aider depuis iPhoto, mais en ce qui me concerne, j'ai activé le partage "Mac", monté le disque dur de la Freebox sur le bureau du Mac (comme un volume réseau), et transféré un dossier de photos dessus sans la moindre difficulté. Depuis mon iPhone, il ne me serait même pas venu à l'idée d'essayer :rateau:


----------



## MBA45 (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 
je sais que depuis peu la freebox permet de diffuser la video en airplay depuis l'ipad, l'iphone et ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal. 

Cependant quid du Mac ? existe t'il une version de VLC qui permettrait de diffuser le contenu du lecteur sur la tv ?merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

MBA45 a dit:


> Cependant quid du Mac ? existe t'il une version de VLC qui permettrait de diffuser le contenu du lecteur sur la tv ?merci d'avance



:mouais: Tu pourrais re-formuler, là ? C'est quoi "le lecteur" ? Envoyer une vidéo depuis le disque du Mac sur la télé, c'est pas compliqué, mais ça ne passe pas par VLC, mais par un serveur UpNp (qui permet à la Freebox de voir le disque du Mac comme un lecteur réseau, à côté de son propre disque dur, et d'en exploiter les contenus exploitables par son biais : vidéo, photos ou musique).


----------



## MBA45 (13 Mars 2013)

Oui oui ça je sais faire, 
le problème c'est pour regarder des fichiers avec sous titres non incrustés. 

Il faut que je passe par VLC pour les lires sur mon mac. 
Comme la freebox supporte l'airplay audio depuis itunes sur le mac 
ainsi que l'airplay video depuis mon iphone et mon ipad, je me demande si il est possible d'utiliser cette fonction pour transférer la video de VLC sur ma télé et ainsi avoir les sous-titres. 

Comme j'apprend l'anglais j'aimerais pouvoir mettre les sous-titre sur ma télé en fait.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

MBA45 a dit:


> Oui oui ça je sais faire,
> le problème c'est pour regarder des fichiers avec sous titres non incrustés.
> 
> Il faut que je passe par VLC pour les lires sur mon mac.
> ...



Là, je ne sais pas trop, mais il me semble bien que sur la Freebox, c'est comme sur le Mac, si tu mets ton fichier de sous-titres à côté de ton fichier vidéo, les sous titres s'afficheront, le lecteur vidéo inclus dans la Freebox, c'est VLC aussi, une version spécifique, mais VLC quand même !


----------



## kaos (13 Mars 2013)

hello, j'aurais besoin d'aide car je galére a configurer le serveur d'impression Freebox.

J'ai une Freebox HD avec une canon MP220 et je souhaite imprimer a partir d'un macbook noir sous S.leopard et de mon macbook pro S.leopard aussi.

J'ai d'abord suivi un tuto et une technique que j'avais dejà utilisé.

J'ai ajouté une imprimante IP avec l'add mafreebox.free.fr et j'ai bien trouvé l'imprimante dans le menu déroulant proposant un tas de modèles.

Malheureusement lorsque j'imprime rien ne se passe ... l'imprimante fonctionne a la perfection sur les deux machines avec le cable USB .


J'ai aussi trouvé ça http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article6750
il faut entrer dans http://localhost:631 et tout parametrer mais j'avoue etre perdu ...


Help :rose:


----------



## MarcMame (13 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait je me demande si ce que je constate ne pourrait pas être du à un meilleur modem ADSL dans la v6 que dans la v5 ?


C'est une possibilité en effet.
Ou alors le modem de ta V5 avait un pain...
Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est plutôt une bonne surprise pour toi ! L'inverse aurait été fâcheux.:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> C'est une possibilité en effet.
> Ou alors le modem de ta V5 avait un pain...
> Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est plutôt une bonne surprise pour toi ! L'inverse aurait été fâcheux.:rose:



Ça, c'est certain, d'autant que c'est les vacances scolaires, avec la neige, ça doit surfer un max dans les chaumières alentour, or, généralement, je constate entre 2 et 3 Mb/s d'écart entre les heures "pleines" (le soir en général et la journée pendant les vacances) et les heures creuses, donc, ça devrait s'améliorer en journée la semaine prochaine :love:

Par contre, jusque là, je consultait mon répondeur sur la TV, or ménant, je ne trouve plus cette possibilité, je fais comment là 

De plus, si j'essaie de surfer sur la freebox, il me dit que le module TV n'est pas relié à internet. Faut que je lui attribue une IP fixe depuis la console de gestion ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De plus, si j'essaie de surfer sur la freebox, il me dit que le module TV n'est pas relié à internet. Faut que je lui attribue une IP fixe depuis la console de gestion ?



Je me répond à moi même : oui, il faut, depuis que je l'ai fait tout ce qui ne marchait pas avant fonctionne maintenant (navigation internet, accès à la boutique et même reconnaissance des freeplugs (avant ils fonctionnaient, mais le player disait qu'il n'y en avait pas de connectés).


----------



## MBA45 (13 Mars 2013)

Cmment envoyer les sous titre svp ? Et merci pour la precedente reponse


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2013)

Du temps de la v5, il suffisait de mettre les sous titre à côté du fichier vidéo avec le même nom (mais chacun leur extension : par exemple  "monfilm.avi" et "monfilm.srt"). Pour la v6, je ne sais pas encore, je ne l'ai que depuis lundi, je n'ai pas encore fait le tour complet, mais je suppose que ça doit être pareil !


----------



## MBA45 (14 Mars 2013)

J'ai mis dans la partie video du DD de free le fichier et le film. 
Ca fonctionne bien merci pour l'astuce 
est-il possible de régler le décalage des sous-titres ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2013)

MBA45 a dit:


> J'ai mis dans la partie video du DD de free le fichier et le film.
> Ca fonctionne bien merci pour l'astuce
> est-il possible de régler le décalage des sous-titres ?



Ah, alors là, tu m'en demande trop, je n'en ai pas idée


----------



## Elbalo (17 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Je me réponds à moi-même quant à la diffusion depuis un iphone en AirPlay des photos : 
Il faut essayer de redémarrer le player...
Et là hop magie (ou pas) la petite icone airplay apparait dans l'appli photo... 
et donc pour ceux qui ne le saurait pas, depuis le dernier Firmware, on peut diffuser certain contenu vidéo (youtube, ça marche ; Daylimotion pas testé)...
Et depuis mon mac sous SnowLéo : itunes et parait-il Quicktime.

Pour ce qui est des sous-titres décalés, c'est Dead, il faut que tu change la timeline avec un programme spécifique, la freebox ne le fait pas directement : Vas-y, creuse...
Ou alors trouve le DivX qui correspond à ton .srt 
Bon courage


----------



## MarcMame (17 Mars 2013)

Elbalo a dit:


> Pour ce qui est des sous-titres décalés, c'est Dead, il faut que tu change la timeline avec un programme spécifique, la freebox ne le fait pas directement : Vas-y, creuse...


Sears est fait pour ça et c'est gratuit.


----------



## Toto2944 (18 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'essaie assez souvent de diminuer le nombre de câbles dérrière la TV :mouais: Aujourd'hui, j'ai donc cherché à retirer l'apple Tv :rose:

Depuis le mac ou l'iphone, j'arrive à envoyer la musique sur la télé et le Home cinema 
Depuis le mac ou l'iphone, j'arrive à envoyer sur la télé les vidéos prises avec l'iphone,
mais par contre impossible de lire les fims achetés sur itunes  Il me dis que lepériphérique airplay n'est pas connecté :hein:

De même, lorsque je déplace mes fichiers films (enm4v) depuis itunes vers la freebox, il me dit que le format n'est pas pris en compte...

Bref, si quelqu'un voit ou ai-je oublié une étape, je suis preneur :love:

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2013)

Un nouveau truc qui ne semble plus marcher sur la Freebox v6 : Hier soir, je tente de connecter mon Pismo (10.4.11 à jour) pour accéder à Gracenote depuis iTunes, impossible, il refuse mon mot de passe (WPA perso TKIP+AES). Je précise que celui ci étant conservé dans un recoin du disque (géométriquement parlant, cette notion m'a toujours amusée) sous forme d'un extrait, donc pas d'erreur de saisie possible des 63 caractères aléatoires, et ce même mot de passe, sorti du même extrait fonctionne sur tous les autres ordis en WiFi de la maison (4 quand même, 3 Mac et un PC).

La seule différence : Le Pismo est doté d'une carte Airport (802.11b) alors que tous les autres sont en 802.11g, Airport extrême pour les Mac, et carte PCMCIA ou clé USB pour le PC.

Ça ne me bloque pas, vu que j'avais deux solutions pour le PC, je lui retire la carte PCMCIA, il tournera avec la clé USB, et je branche la carte PCMCIA (une Linksys à base de puce Broadcom, reconnue par le Mac et Mac OS comme une carte Airport Extrême) sur le Pismo, là, bingo, il se connecte sans aucun problème, donc aucun problème, mais juste une interrogation d'ordre intellectuel, cette carte Airport m'a permis de connecter sans problème ce Pismo sur ma Freebox v5 durant des années, alors : warum ?

Je précise que la carte Airport n'est pas perdue, elle vient de quitter le Pismo pour mon "Palourde" qui en était démuni, ce qui lui permet de se connecter à mon MBP, via le partage internet (mon MBP, quand il est sur mon bureau, est connecté en ethernet, de toute façon, vu sa connexion à l'écran de 20 pouces et sa batterie morte, il n'est pas mobile, alors &#8230, car ce Palourde, un "300 Mhz" est sous Panther, qui ne gère que les clés WEP mais pas le WPA, il ne peut donc pas se connecter directement au réseau de la maison.


----------



## todofirst (24 Mars 2013)

Quand je lis une vidéo perso avec iTunes, je n'ai aucun problème pour la visionner sur la TV via le airplay de la freebox.
Par contre, quand il s'agit d'une vidéo achetée sur l'iTunes store, j'ai un message d'erreur : "Une erreur s'est produite lors de la connexion au périphérique AirPlay" 
Je pense qu'Apple doit bloquer le transfert pour inciter l'achat d'un Apple TV.


----------



## christo-67 (2 Avril 2013)

Hello ^^

Je vient d'aménager dans un appartement et comme tout technofile qui ce respect j'ai montée un petit réseaux .

J'ai donc une freebox V6 en mode routeur avec un routeur netgear wndr4500 juste âpres .

( J'aime pas le routeur de la box mai si je la bridge je pert des option donc y a double routeur je c'est mai le netgear et en DMZ sur la box donc pas vraiment de problème )

Mai et oui y a toujours un MAI

le multi-poste sur le mac ne marche pas ni sur l'iphone ni sur l'ipad 

sur l'ipad j'ai réussie en le mettant en DMZ sur la box et la ça marche donc j'en déduit qu'il y a des port a ouvrir 

Au vue de ce que j'ai pue voir sur d'autre forum c'est des port qui change tout le temps donc je vous demande a l'aide 

Existe t'il un équivalant de Crazy-vlc de windobe sur osx ? 

Merci


----------



## Rom33 (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai besoin de votre aide car j'ai un problème avec le NAS de la Freebox v6.

Quand je souhaite copier des gros fichiers (>200Mo) depuis mon mac vers le disque dur de la Freebox en wifi, la copie se bloque de manière aléatoire (ça peut être vers le début de la copie comme vers la fin), ce qui bloque entièrement le connexion wifi puisque je ne peux alors plus accéder à internet. Au bout de quelques minutes j'ai un message d'erreur comme quoi le serveur a été déconnecté. Je dois alors désactiver et réactiver airport pour que tout refonctionne normalement.

J'ai essayé de bidouiller tous les paramètres wifi et NAS de la Freebox mais ça ne change rien. Je précise que la copie d'un fichier depuis la freebox vers mon mac ne pose elle aucun problème.

J'ai le MacBook Air 13" dernière génération avec Mountain Lion à jour et la Freebox à jour également.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2013)

J'ai bien peur que le problème ne réside dans le WiFi du Mac, et que seul Apple ne puisse le corriger. J'avais entendu parler de problèmes similaires avec le WiFi de Snow Leopard (mais sans les constater moi même, mon MBP est sous Snow Leopard), et entendu dire qu'ils étaient résolus avec Lion, mais ça ne serait pas la première fois qu'un problème corrigé dans une version revienne dans la suivante


----------



## Rom33 (22 Avril 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse Pascal, j'ai bien l'impression que le problème vient du wifi du mac en effet. Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2013)

Eventuellement la solution du CPL avec un réplicateur proche du Mac.

http://www.devolo.ch/consumer/77_dl...starter-kit_informations-produits_1.html?l=fr


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Eventuellement la solution du CPL avec un réplicateur proche du Mac.
> 
> http://www.devolo.ch/consumer/77_dl...starter-kit_informations-produits_1.html?l=fr



Ou mieux (surtout pour le débit) : un CPL avec juste un câble ethernet !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou mieux (surtout pour le débit) : un CPL avec juste un câble ethernet !



Le réplicateur à 3 sorties RJ45 en plus du WiFi ... donc ça doit fuser vers ou depuis les appareils connectés


----------



## Rom33 (22 Avril 2013)

Merci Messieurs pour vos réponses mais je chercherais plutôt une solution software, genre une manip à réaliser sur le Mac pour que le wifi ne saute plus.

L'idée c'était d'utiliser la Freebox comme Time Capsule pour n'avoir aucun cable à brancher, sinon je peux toujours faire mes sauvegardes sur mon disque dur externe.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2013)

Rom33 a dit:


> Merci Messieurs pour vos réponses mais je chercherais plutôt une solution software, genre une manip à réaliser sur le Mac pour que le wifi ne saute plus.
> 
> L'idée c'était d'utiliser la Freebox comme Time Capsule pour n'avoir aucun cable à brancher, sinon je peux toujours faire mes sauvegardes sur mon disque dur externe.



Par exemple : 

- la réparation des permissions
- les mises à jours faites 

Avec le CPL en sortie de modem avec le RJ45, et le réplicateur en RJ45 et ou Wifi vers le Mac, plus rien ne devrait sauter.


----------



## Rom33 (22 Avril 2013)

Réparation des permissions et mises à jours faites.

J'ai de nouveaux éléments. En fait c'est un problème avec le Wifi N, en le désactivant sur la box tout fonctionne, le débit est stable à 2Mo/s alors qu'en N c'est très instable, le débit varie énormément avant de s'interrompre.

Pensez-vous que le problème puisse venir de la Freebox ? En sachant que quand j'active le mode 40MHz, il ne marche que sur les canaux 1, 2 et 3. Si je l'active sur le canal 5 par exemple, l'utilitaire de diagnostic wifi m'indique que le signal est en 20MHz. Est-ce un dysfonctionnement ou bien est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas au fonctionnement du WiFi ?

Merci encore de votre aide pour se problème un peu étrange...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2013)

Je ne connais pas la Freebox. Reste que si ça fonctionne 





> En fait c'est un problème avec le Wifi N, en le désactivant sur la box tout fonctionne


 pourquoi ne pas en rester là.

On peut parier, que le provider ne va pas admettre que le problème vient de son matériel.


----------



## Rom33 (22 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la Freebox. Reste que si ça fonctionne  pourquoi ne pas en rester là.


C'est ce que je ferai si je ne trouve pas de solution mais c'est dommage de devoir se limiter au wifi g qui est très lent...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2013)

Rom33 a dit:


> C'est ce que je ferai si je ne trouve pas de solution mais c'est dommage de devoir se limiter au wifi g qui est très lent...



Parlons sérieusement, je ne mettrais jamais mes données sur un disque dur qui est dans un appareil ne m'appartenant pas.


----------



## Rom33 (22 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Parlons sérieusement, je ne mettrais jamais mes données sur un disque dur qui est dans un appareil ne m'appartenant pas.



Tout à fait, le disque dur Time Machine est un disque dur externe que je souhaiterais mettre en wifi via la freebox.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2013)

Rom33 a dit:


> Tout à fait, le disque dur Time Machine est un disque dur externe que je souhaiterais mettre en wifi via la freebox.



Et si ce DD Time Machine était connecté à ta machine avec un RJ45, tu serais étonné du débit lors des transferts, voir en FW. CPL ou pas.


----------



## Rom33 (22 Avril 2013)

C'est un disque USB3 qui trace déjà pas mal quand je le connecte en direct.

Ce que j'essaye de faire avec la FB c'est de ne plus avoir aucun câble à brancher, comme je bouge très souvent mon Mac. J'ai déjà l'imprimante, les enceintes, le disque dur contenant les fichiers multimédia (lisibles aussi sur le player du coup), il ne me manque plus que Time Machine. Rien d'indispensable bien sur mais comme la FB le permet normalement ça m'arrangerait bien.

Enfin je ferai avec le wifi g en attendant de trouver la source du problème.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2013)

Sur ma Freebox v6, je viens de voir qu'il y avait un module de filtrage par adresses Mac (liste blanche ou liste noire). J'essaie de préparer une liste blanche, et là, surprise : impossible d'entrer plus de 7 adresses MAC dans la liste, il refuse de m'en faire apparaitre une 8ème ? 

C'est une vraie limitation, ou il y a moyen de contourner ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2013)

Bon, nouveau mystère de la Freebox v6 : généralement, quand j'enregistre, je force toujours le choix sur la version "TNT" de la chaîne, mais ça fait dux fois que je choisis la version ADSL (pas le choix, une chaîne qui n'est pas sur la TNT), et que la Freebox n'enregistre rien. Sachant que ça n'est pas un problème de bande passante, j'en ai assez pour suivre deux chaînes ADSL à la fois, hors HD), d'où ça peut-il venir ?


----------



## kaos (30 Mai 2013)

Bonjour je viens vers vous car ma mere vient d'acheter un disque dur externe 2.5

Elle souhaiterait pouvoir mettre des films dessus et les lire avec sa freebox V5

Visiblement le disque est en Fat32 , j'ai deja mis une clefs USB sur sa freebox pour lire un film, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça marche pas.

N'utilisant pas ces technologies, je n'ai pas de télé , je suis pas un expert sur ce sujet, je veux bien un coup de main /
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Bonjour je viens vers vous car ma mere vient d'acheter un disque dur externe 2.5
> 
> Elle souhaiterait pouvoir mettre des films dessus et les lire avec sa freebox V5
> 
> ...



Alors quelques infos (de première main, j'ai eu longtemps une Freebox v5 avant de passer à la v6) :

1) La Freebox v5 (du moins son module "HD", celui où il y a le disque de 40 Go et qu'on connecte à la TV, le module ADSL, je n'ai pas testé) reconnais tous les formats : FAT32, NTFS, *HFS+* &#8230; Donc inutile de formater un disque en FAT32 pour ça,

2) Pour qu'un disque de 2,5 pouces fonctionne sur ce module, il faut la plupart du temps, utiliser un câble en Y pour le connecter sur les deux prises USB du module, ou alors utiliser une alimentation externe, Free semblant avoir pris modèle sur Apple pour l'alimentation électrique de ses prises USB.


----------



## MarcMame (30 Mai 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Visiblement le disque est en Fat32 , j'ai deja mis une clefs USB sur sa freebox pour lire un film, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça marche pas.


Essaye d'être plus précis sur ce qui ne fonctionne pas.
Si je te dis que ma voiture ne fonctionne pas sans autre précision, je doute que tu puisses m'aider.

Si ton disque ou clef USB n'est pas reconnu, essaye l'autre port USB. Seul 1 des 2 ports USB permet la reconnaissance des disques externes. (celui du haut si mes souvenirs sont bons)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

Est-ce que quelqu'"un parvient à se connecter chez Free, ce matin ? Chez moi, ni Outlook, ni Safari n'y parviennent (l'un au serveur pop, l'autre à la page d'accueil de leur site ? 

Par contre, pas de problème sur "mobile.free.fr". :mouais:

Une attaque en deny of service ?

EDIT : et lorsqu'après plusieurs minutes de chargement, il se connecte enfin sur le portail, j'obtiens ça :


----------



## Madmac (1 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'"un parvient à se connecter chez Free, ce matin ? Chez moi, ni Outlook, ni Safari n'y parviennent (l'un au serveur pop, l'autre à la page d'accueil de leur site ?
> 
> Par contre, pas de problème sur "mobile.free.fr". :mouais:
> 
> Une attaque en deny of service ?



Idem ici à Grenoble.
free.fr inaccessible
pop.free.fr inaccessible
smtp.free.fr inaccessible


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

Donc, il semblerait bien qu'on soit en présence d'une attaque DOS sur Free !


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

L'accès à Internet chez Free fonctionne. Par contre les serveurs Mail, ne répondent pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> L'accès à Internet chez Free fonctionne.



Ah ben ça, oui, sans quoi, nous ne serions pas là à en parler, c'est de leur(s) site(s) web, qu'il est question !


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2013)

Madmac a dit:


> Idem ici à Grenoble.
> free.fr inaccessible
> pop.free.fr inaccessible
> smtp.free.fr inaccessible



Il y a bien un soucis : http://www.universfreebox.com/artic...Free-grosses-perturbations-et-inaccessibilite


----------



## innocente (1 Août 2013)

Suivez leur Twitter pour voir où ça en est 

https://twitter.com/LALIGNEDEFREE


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2013)

C'est UN GROS PROBLEME !!!

J'espère que Free va pouvoir le corriger rapidement

Mon popa m'a appelé tout inquiet qu'il était Je lui ai dit d'être patient 

Mais ça dure


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2013)

Notez quand même que la partie professionnelle de Free, Online.Net, est moins touchée : mon domaine est accessible ainsi que la messagerie associée, après une courte interruption.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Notez quand même que la partie professionnelle de Free, Online.Net, est moins touchée : mon domaine est accessible ainsi que la messagerie associée, après une courte interruption.



Ça, c'est curieux, mais en tout cas, que ton adresse soit en "free.fr" ou en "online.fr", ça merde un max, toutes mes tentatives de connexion à mon serveur pop se soldent par :



> Le délai d'une opération sur le serveur a expiré. Le serveur est peut être indisponible, surchargé, ou trop de données transitent sur le réseau.



Ça ressemble bien à une attaque DOS, nan ?


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2013)

Ça remarche pour mon adresse en _free.fr_.

Quant à Online, en l'occurrence, les serveurs que j'utilise sont plutôt en _online.net _et restaient actifs (juste une petite interruption dans la matinée).


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2013)

Toujours rien chez moi, tant  sur le serveur pop que sur le web !

Rectif : les mails, ça vient juste de repartir, je vais enfin avoir ma ration de spams !  Par contre, le web &#8230;


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Août 2013)

Le serveur de courrier Free semble fonctionner.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2013)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Le serveur de courrier Free semble fonctionner.



Oui, mais assez mal, depuis ce matin, j'ai des erreurs de login &#8230; Pas toujours (mon courrier se relève automatiquement toutes les 5 mn), et pas toujours sur le même compte (il y en a 7 de relevés automatiquement, dont deux ou trois "zimbra"), rarement plus d'une à la fois !


----------



## Alhan (17 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

J ai un mac book pro qui a environ 5 ans et une freebox revolution. 

Je cherche a acceder a ma free depuis mon mac : 

J ai ouvert le martage mac et pc dans la config de ma box. 

Mon probleme : les deux icones (free serveur et partage pc) s affichent dans finder mais lorsque je clique sur l incone freeserveur, ce moline mais n accede jamais au disque. 

Ca marche avec l icone partage pc mais c est instable. 

J ai tous mes fichers sur la free et je ne sais pas comment faie fonctionner l icone "serveur" (qui devrait pourtant etre celle qui fonctionn...)

J ai regarde sur le site mais pas trouve de reponse... Si qqu un peut me venir en aide, ce serait super...


----------



## Aliboron (17 Août 2013)

Alhan a dit:


> J ai un mac book pro qui a environ 5 ans et une freebox revolution.
> 
> Je cherche a acceder a ma free depuis mon mac :


Si ta Freebox est bien à jour, maintenant on y accède par un navigateur, via l'adresse IP assignée (http://192.168.0.254 par ex.). Avec le nouveau firmware, c'est devenu plus pratique que l'accès via le Finder qui semble, en effet, parfois un peu long à se mettre en route.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2013)

Et tu y accèdes comment, en AFP ? Perso, via ethernet, ça fonctionne très bien, même si le couple de CPL que j'utilise est un peu lent (64 Mb/s, il me semble, à moins que ça ne soit 80, mais en tous cas, plus lent que les Freeplugs).


----------



## Aliboron (18 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et tu y accèdes comment, en AFP ?


Toujours pareil qu'avant, via l'icône "Freebox Server" qui apparaît dans la liste des "PARTAGÉS" des fenêtres du Finder. 

Mais certains se sont plaints de lenteurs dans la connexion (peut-être le temps que ça sorte de veille profonde ?) et il semble que ça soit alors plus pratique de passer par le navigateur web, qui est devenu bien plus complet (assez proche de l'interface des Synology, pour donner un exemple).


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2013)

Aliboron a dit:


> Toujours pareil qu'avant, via l'icône "Freebox Server" qui apparaît dans la liste des "PARTAGÉS" des fenêtres du Finder.
> 
> Mais certains se sont plaints de lenteurs dans la connexion (peut-être le temps que ça sorte de veille profonde ?) et il semble que ça soit alors plus pratique de passer par le navigateur web, qui est devenu bien plus complet (assez proche de l'interface des Synology, pour donner un exemple).



 Non, tu te trompes, je n'ai pas écrit :



> Et tu y accèdes comment ? En AFP ?



mais :



> Et tu y accèdes comment, en AFP ?



Donc, j'entendais par là : "lorsque tu t'y connectes en AFP, tu le fais comment ?" (en WiFi, ou en ethernet ?).

Chez moi, la connexion à mon Freebox Server ne prend que quelques secondes, et la vitesse de transfert est très satisfaisante (largement plus que via un client FTP), du moins depuis mes deux Mac reliés à un switch ethernet, lui même relié via un couple de CPL au Freebox Server. Faudra que j'essaie depuis un Mac en WiFi, pour voir ! 

Je viens de faire un test, là, pour voir, avec un fichier de 1,38 Go, le télécharger depuis Safari me prend exactement le même temps (12 mn) que le transférer directement sur mon bureau via AFP, sauf que depuis le bureau, je choisis aussi l'emplacement de destination, alors que depuis l'interface de gestion, c'est d'office dans le dossier dédié aux téléchargements.

EDIT : je viens de faire le test depuis un vieux PB G4 sous Tiger en 802.11g : le temps de connexion est légèrement rallongé (environ 20-30s), et le temps de transfert du même fichier de 1,38 Go aussi (13-14 mn au lieu de 12), mais bon, globalement, ça ne semble pas poser de problème.


----------



## Aliboron (18 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> j'entendais par là : "lorsque tu t'y connectes en AFP, tu le fais comment ?" (en WiFi, ou en ethernet ?)


La deuxième partie de la question m'avait effectivement échappé. C'est tout en ethernet (Gigabit) chez moi, de toute façon. Pour le reste, c'est tout pareil que chez toi, en gros, et c'est logique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2013)

Et je précise que chez moi, vu que j'ai aussi un (très vieux, on me l'a donné, et "à cheval donné, on ne regarde pas les dents" ) PC portable sous XP, les deux partages sont activés (Mac et Windows) sur le "Server".


----------



## kaos (12 Octobre 2013)

Hello, 

je viens vers vous car depuis 2/3 jours je ne peux plus ragarder la télé avec VLC 
avec ce lien *http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u*

J'ai tout un tas d'erreur qui s'affichent disant que chaque chaine n'est pas lisibles un truc comme ça ...

C'est arrivé depuis la panne il y a deux trois jours du réseau dans mon cartier, ça à duré de 1h00 à 3h00 du matin .

Je n'ai pourtant pas touché au réglages de ma freebox ni aucun paramètres, je me demandais si j'étais seul dans ce cas ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Aliboron (13 Octobre 2013)

kaos a dit:


> je viens vers vous car depuis 2/3 jours je ne peux plus ragarder la télé avec VLC
> avec ce lien *http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u*.../... je me demandais si j'étais seul dans ce cas ?


Quel modèle de Freebox et quelle version de VLC ? Chez moi, en tout cas (dégroupage total sur Freebox v.6 et VLC 2.0.8 sur Mac OS X 10.6.8) tout baigne. Aussi bien en saisissant la playlist que tu donnes comme URL via le menu "Fichier" > "Ouvrir un flux réseau" que directement via le lien "Freebox TV" dans la partie "Internet" de la liste à gauche de la fenêtre principale.


----------



## ghost94 (13 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,
J'ai récupéré une tour mac G3 et impossible d'accéder en ethernet a la freebox révolution
L'adresse 192.168.0.254 donnée ci dessous ne donne rien non plus
Délai depassé


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2013)

ghost94 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai récupéré une tour mac G3 et impossible d'accéder en ethernet a la freebox révolution
> L'adresse 192.168.0.254 donnée ci dessous ne donne rien non plus
> Délai depassé



Avec une tour G3, d'accord, mais quelle tour G3 (beige ? "Blanc/Bleu" ? Le G3 : quelle fréquence ?) et sous quel système ?

Cela dit, ne te fais pas d'illusion, même avec le plus puissant des PowerMac G3 : le "Blanc/Bleu" à 450 Mhz, l'internet actuel ne sera jamais un "long fleuve tranquille", machine trop ancienne, pas assez puissante et incapable de faire tourner un système assez récent (sauf peut-être Tiger, si elle est particulièrement bien dotée en Ram, mais même là, ça sera "limite") pour ça.


----------



## ghost94 (13 Octobre 2013)

La tour? Blanche et bleue

Mac Os 9.2 il me semble

Je fais comment pour voir les caractéristiques du PC?

...
À propos de votre ordinateur:
Mac OS FU1 9.2.2
Mémoire intégrée 768 Mo


Y'a un équivalent d'alt f4 sous win?
J'ai une fenêtre plein écran q j'arrive pas à virer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h47 ----------

Power PC G3 400 MHz


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Octobre 2013)

ghost94 a dit:


> La tour? Blanche et bleue
> 
> Mac Os 9.2 il me semble
> 
> ...



Bon, laisse tomber ici, je t'ai donné des réponses dans l'autre sujet et ai demandé son déplacement dans le bon forum (Classic Mac). Continue là bas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2013)

Alors, j'ai reçu ce matin la Femtocell &#8230; Ben ça marche pas ! :rateau:

Comme le problème que j'ai eu est susceptible de survenir chez d'autres ici, voici ce qui se passe :

Après installation, tout semble bien se passer, la loupiotte bleue s'allume et tout et tout, mais quand je vais voir son statut sur l'afficheur de la Freebox Server, il m'indique "connecté : oui, démarré : non".

Qu'à cela ne tienne, je vais sur l'option "Démarrer", et là, il me dit que c'est démarré. Retour au statut : "démarré : non"  Bon, je pousse le vice, je fais arrêter, je vérifie le statut : inchangé (mais bon, là, c'est normal), puis je fais démarrer, il me dit d'abord "démarrage en cours", puis "démarré", retour au statut : toujours pareil : connecté : oui, démarré : non.

Coup de bigo au 32 44, et là, le second technicien qu'on me passe (le spécialiste de la Femto selon le premier), après vérification, me dit que le bidule en question n'est pas encore complètement au point, qu'il va remonter mon problème, et qu'on me recontactera par mail pour me dire si le problème peut être réglé à distance, ou si faut changer la Femto, ou si faut changer la Freebox, ou si faut changer les deux.

Donc, si ça vous arrive, un seul recours : le 32 44 !

EDIT : ah, au fait, je viens d'aller voir mon voisin qui a reçu la sienne depuis quelques jours : après vérif, chez lui, ça marche &#8230; C'est trop injuste ! :sick:


----------



## Accrok (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, je viens trouver de l'aide parmi les experts ;-)

Voilà, dernierement j'ai changer de FAI, car trop de problème avec l'ancien ! Du coup je me retrouve d'une IP dynamique avec une NeufBox à une IP Fixe avec une FreeBox V5 !!!

C'est la que débute mes problèmes :

Je possède une borner Airport Extreme que j'avais pour habitude de connecter en ethernet sur la box ADSL directement, puis je me connectais sur tous mes Mac, iPhone, iPad en wifi via la borner Airport !

En plus de tous cela, je possède un gros NAS Syno connecter en ethernet sur la borne Airport, mais accessible uniquement sur mon réseau perso, pas de bouclage DNS ou autre.

En plus pour compliquer un peu le tout, j'avais masquer mon réseau (5Ghz et 2,4Ghz) sur ma borner Airport et configurer des NAT pour chacun de mes appareils avec leurs adresse MAC.

J'espere que jusque la vous me suivez.


Auparavant tout était (ma borne Airport) était configurer simplement au niveau des adresse IP, c'etait elle qui decidait ce qu'elle faisait, en partant  du principe que l'adresse IP de la NeufBox était 192.168.1.1 !

Aujourdhui, avec la Freebox, et cet IP Fixe, je m'arrache les cheveux !

Voilà ce que j'ai fait pour l'instant :

- Je n'ai pas toucher au réglages de la borne Airport (pour l'instant ;-) )

- J'ai activer le mode routeur de la Freebox avec cet IP 192.168.1.1 et j'ai activer le DHCP avec comme plage 192.168.1.10 à 192.168.1.50.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre dans IP avancée DMZ donc j'ai laisser en 192.168.1.0.

Dans "Options Avancées", j'ai activer le ping et l'UPnP, mais pas le Wake Of LAN.

Pour le "Redirections/Baux DHCP", c'est idem, je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre donc j'ai pas toucher!


- J'ai désactiver le Wifi perso de la Freebox et j'ai activer le réseau masqué au cas ou, en prenant soin de changer le nom du résau et sa clé WPA2.



Pour l'instant ca fonctionne, enfin si l'on peut dire cela. Ca as tendance à désynchroniser assez souvent. Et le wifi fonctionne aleatoirmeent sur mes iDevices, un coup ca marche sur les iPhones, un coup ca marche sur l'iPad, et un coup ca marche pas !


Est-ce que quelqu'un, un expert en FREEBOX, ou autre, pourrait me venir en aide svp!
Genre, pour configurer parfaitement ma Freebox et ma borne Airport, de sorte que je puisse garder  mon réseau Wifi en masquer, avec ses régles NAT !!?


Merci par avance !


PS : Config

- Borne Airport Extreme 5eme Generation
- Freebox HD v5


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2013)

Depuis deux ou trois jours, le _Multiposte_ de Free ne fonctionne plus (chez moi). Cela faisait des années que je lutilise presque quotidiennement sans problème.

Je nai pas fait de mise à jour de VLC, ni deyeTV, pas de nouveau logiciel réseau, pas de modification de paramètres de la Freebox.

*eyeTV* me dit quand jessaie dafficher une chaîne gratuite ou une radio : *Paiement requis*.

*VLC* dit : SETUP of'video/MP2T' failed 402 *Payment Required*

live555 error: *Nothing to play* for rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/fbxtv_pub/stream?

access_realrtsp warning: only real/helix rtsp servers supported for now

main debug: no access module matching "rtsp" could be loaded

Des experts du réseau pourraient-ils éclairer mon ignorance et me suggérer un truc pour que ça remarche ?

VLC 1.1.11
eyeTV 3.2.1
Freebox modem routeur version 4 ou 5 (?)
Freebox HD non connectée (pas de TV).
ADSL dégroupé
Mac OS X 10.5.8

P.-S.
Jai essayé sur Mavericks avec la dernière version de VLC, idem.


----------



## kaos (1 Novembre 2013)

Pareil ! et je n'ai trouvé aucune solution ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Pareil ! et je n'ai trouvé aucune solution ...



Car semble-t-il, c&#8217;est Free qui soudainement a décidé (pour des raisons fiscales ?) de supprimer ce service (qui faisait la différence avec ses concurrents) aux *non*-abonnés à l*&#8217;option TV payante* (1,99 &#8364;/ mois).

Ceux qui comme moi, n&#8217;ont pas de téléviseur et n&#8217;ont pas la possibilité de brancher la Freebox HD sur leur Mac, n&#8217;ayant pas souscrit à l&#8217;option TV payante, ne peuvent plus recevoir les chaînes TV et radio en _multiposte_ comme c&#8217;était le cas jusqu&#8217;à ces derniers jours.. 

Message : #*94*: Forums adsl TV / detection de freebox v6 au lieu de mon actuelle v5 ,au reveil.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2013)

la solution est TRES simple
cocher l'option TV
(comme c'est le cas depuis la reforme fiscale de 2011)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> la solution est TRÈS simple : cocher l&#8217;option TV.



Je n&#8217;en suis pas sûr du tout. Sur le site de Free il n&#8217;est plus du tout fait allusion au _Multiposte_.  

Il est seulement indiqué : 

« _L&#8217;option Freebox TV à 1,99 &#8364;/mois vous permet de bénéficier de :

&#8212; Plus de 180 chaînes dont 15 en HD ;
&#8212; L&#8217;accès aux chaînes de la TNT via votre décodeur ;
&#8212; Freebox Replay pour voir ou revoir les programmes de 33 chaînes dans les 7 jours qui suivent leur diffusion.

La souscription à l'option Freebox TV est obligatoire pour accéder aux chaînes et bouquets en option (hors Canal+ et Canalsat). _»

Rien sur le Multiposte&#8230;


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2013)

Accrok a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens trouver de l'aide parmi les experts ;-)
> 
> Voilà, dernierement j'ai changer de FAI, car trop de problème avec l'ancien ! Du coup je me retrouve d'une IP dynamique avec une NeufBox à une IP Fixe avec une FreeBox V5 !!!
> 
> ...



J'ai, à quelques détails prés,  la même config que toi :
Une Freebox V6 sur laquelle est raccordée une Time Capsule en ethernet, mon Disque NAS en ethernet et mon Imac en ethernet aussi + TV...
Je prends le wifi sur ma borne Time Capsule (pas en réseau caché) je suis en IP statique et en mode pont et tout ce qui est en wifi est connecté dessus (le wifi de ma Freebox et désactivé). Je me suis mis en WDS pour raccorder une Airport Extrême afin d'étendre mon réseau.....Que veux tu d'autre ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Je nen suis pas sûr du tout. Sur le site de Free il nest plus du tout fait allusion au _Multiposte_.
> 
> 
> Rien sur le Multiposte


contre exemple
chez free
Diapo Télévision - Assistance Free


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Contre-exemple



Et est-ce que le Multiposte marche chez les abonnés ayant coché loption TV ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Et est-ce que le Multiposte marche chez les abonnés ayant coché loption TV ?


ouep
depuis 2011...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouep, depuis 2011...



Chez moi aussi, jusquà à ces derniers jours, ayant pourtant décoché loption depuis 2011


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Chez moi aussi, jusquà à ces derniers jours, ayant pourtant décoché loption depuis 2011


et comme expliqué sur l'autre fil la raison est simple
les quelques personnes qui combinaient NON cochage et accès au service
(peu nombreuses) 
c'est parce que free n'avait pas pris la peine de corriger les lignes de code qui chez certains permettaient encore cet accès

encore et encore 
Depuis 2011l'accès aux flux ADSL ( que ce soit par tv ou ordi ) est conditionné par l'activation de l'option TV
Et encore et encore
le multiposte( au sens  via ordi+VLC) n'est depuis 2011  qu'un bonus 
accessible à ceux qui  
*ont une tv et souhaitent les flux adsl
(par opposition à autres modes de reception)
ou
*sans TV mais souhaitent l'accès aux flux adsl
(via  VLC)


----------



## kaos (11 Novembre 2013)

Ok, donc c'est 1.99 Eur pour regarder les télés avec VLC.

Free commence a me gonfler , dernièrement je me suis fais taper mon téléphone avec une surfacturation de 100 euros au Maghreb et Free refuse de rembourser .

Pas si Free que ça en fait ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2013)

Une question que je me pose et vous pose : 

Je vais probablement résilier mon abonnement à Free.

Je suis abonné depuis 2007.

Je nai pas changé dabonnement et ai gardé la Freebox de 2007.

Quelles sont  légalement  les conditions de résiliation ?

Celles de 2007 ou les actuelles ? 0  ou 49  ?


----------



## kaos (11 Novembre 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Une question que je me pose et vous pose :
> 
> Je vais probablement résilier mon abonnement à Free.
> 
> ...




Tu ne devrais rien avoir a payer, Free demande 49 euros si tu ne reste pas X temps chez eux ... tu as largement dépassé leur cota .

Tu changes pourquoi et pour qui ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Tu ne devrais rien avoir à payer. Free demande 49 euros si tu ne reste pas X temps chez eux Tu changes pourquoi et pour qui ?



En 2007, la résiliation à linitiative de labonné coûtait 96  avec une dégressivité de 3  par mois. Je ne devrais donc plus avoir à payer de frais de résiliation selon les conditions de 2007. Mais en 2011, Free a changé ses conditions. Cest 49  sans dégressivité dans le temps. Je nai pas validées les nouvelles conditions générales de 2011, mais comme je nai pas résilié, je me demande si ce sont les conditions les plus récentes qui font loi ou celles du début de labonnement.

Comme je vais déménager, si je reprend chez eux, Free fait payer une nouvelle installation (ligne). Numéricâble en offre plus (débit) pour moins cher

P.-S.
Si je fait un « retour à la ligne » dans le champ du message de réponse du forum, le navigateur (Safari 5.0.6 sur 10.5.8) quitte immédiatement et sans prévenir !


----------



## kaos (11 Novembre 2013)

il me semble que d'un point de vue Légal, c'est ton contrat 2007 qui prime mais avec ce genre de boite ( les autres sont pareil faut pas croire ) c'est difficile a dire si ils vont pas tenter de te glisser une quenelle ...

J'ai un ami qui à été blacklisté niveau web pour facture impayée alors que tout était réglé et il a dépensé pas mal en courrier recommandé, l'histoire à duré 1 an (chez free)

ça commence a bien faire, on es vraiment pris pour des vaches a lait de tout les cotés ...
il faudra bien que ça change un jour ou l'autre !


----------



## dainfamous (11 Novembre 2013)

kaos a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui *à été blacklisté niveau web pour facture impayée* alors que tout était réglé et il a dépensé pas mal en courrier recommandé, l'histoire à duré 1 an (chez free)



si je ne m'abuse il existe un listing des "mauvais payeurs", et ça fait mal, car en essayant de leur glisser une quenelle, c'est EUX qui vous la glissent...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> je me demande si ce sont les conditions les plus récentes qui font loi ou celles du début de labonnement.


souvent ni l'une ni l'autre
pourquoi?
très simple
les CGV qui s'appliquent sont celles correspondant à la derniere acceptation par l'abonné  de "nouveaux" trucs ( services et ou nouveaux tarifs,freebox, etc)
très rare qu'il n'y en ait jamais eu depuis le début
mais c'est pas forcément les toutes dernieres cgv free non plus

les cgv appliquées sont rappelées dans l'interface de compte
Diapo Mon Compte - Assistance Free


----------



## pram (11 Décembre 2013)

Conclusion du fil : le multiposte free avec paiement tele de 1,99  marche ou non ?
Bon noël, avec ou sans multiposte.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2013)

Accrok a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre dans IP avancée DMZ donc j'ai laisser en 192.168.1.0.



la DMZ, c'est l'adresse de l'éventuel poste de ton réseau où aucun pare feu n'est activé (DMZ = De-Militarised Zone), tu n'es pas obligé de l'activer.



Accrok a dit:


> Pour le "Redirections/Baux DHCP", c'est idem, je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre donc j'ai pas toucher!



Alors, les redirections, c'est destiné aux postes ayant besoin d'utiliser des ports particuliers pour certains logiciels, pour jouer en ligne, par exemple.

Par exemple tel serveur de jeu communique avec le poste connecté sur tel port  disons le 2760 en TCP, par exemple, la redirection consiste à dire que toute requête TCP sur le port 2760 sera redirigée sur le poste ayant l'IP non routable 192.168.x.y, et tu peux même lui indiquer d'envoyer cette requête dur le port 2761 du poste, au lieu du 2760 (quoi que je ne vois pas trop l'utilité de cette possibilité).

Les baux DHCP, c'est ce qui te permet d'avoir, pour chaque poste connecté au réseau, une adresse IP non routable fixe, déterminée par l'adresse MAC de l'interface réseau utilisée par le poste*. Tu saisis l'adresse MAC d'un poste, et en face, tu précise l'IP non routable que tu veux lui voire attribuer en permanence. Si tu redirige des ports, il est indispensable d'utiliser les baux DHCP permanents, faute de quoi, les postes n'auront pas toujours la même IP non routable.

(*) L'adresse MAC n'est pas unique "par ordinateur" mais "par interface réseau", donc selon que tu connectes un ordi en ethernet ou en WiFi, il n'aura pas la même adresse MAC. Toutefois, tu peux parfaitement attribuer la même IP non routable à toutes les adresses MAC d'un même ordinateur.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2013)

pram a dit:


> Conclusion du fil : le multiposte free avec paiement tele de 1,99  marche ou non ?
> Bon noël, avec ou sans multiposte.


oui ca marche


----------



## ubikubikubik (11 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
juste une petite question,
j'ai une freebox V5, juste la freebox grise, l'autre boitié est à la cave car je n'ai pas de télé, et je voudrais brancher un disque dur dessus pour le voir de mes ordi de la maison mais également de mon portable quand je serais ailleurs dans le monde !
ca ne me parait pas ouf mais je ne trouve pas de didacticiel ou de tutoriel, 
auriez vous cela dinstallé chez vous ?
merci a vous


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2013)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> Bonjour,
> juste une petite question,
> j'ai une freebox V5, juste la freebox grise, l'autre boitié est à la cave car je n'ai pas de télé, et je voudrais brancher un disque dur dessus pour le voir de mes ordi de la maison mais également de mon portable quand je serais ailleurs dans le monde !
> ca ne me parait pas ouf mais je ne trouve pas de didacticiel ou de tutoriel,
> ...



Deux choses :

1) Tu pourrais sortir l'autre boîtier de la cave, parce qu'il contient un disque dur, d'une part, que c'est sur lui que tu peux brancher un autre disque dur d'autre part, et enfin que même sans TV, tu peux enregistrer un film sur son disque interne, puis le transférer sur le Mac pour le regarder (après en avoir viré les pubs le cas échéant).

2) Voir un disque quand tu seras ailleurs dans le monde, ça, tu peux oublier, parce que, merci l'exception française, nous, on n'a pas de DSL, mais de l'ADSL, avec des vitesses d'upload ridicules, or, c'est cette vitesse d'upload qui présidera à tes échanges depuis partout dans le monde, ce qui rendra la chose très très lente (pour te situer ça, rien qu'entre la porte de Versailles (Apple Expo, c'est de là que j'avais testé le truc en 2007, mais je ne me connectais pas à ma Freebox, mais à mon Mac de bureau, ce qui est plus simple) et chez moi, à Meaux en Seine et Marne, je ne dépassais pas quelques malheureux Ko/s. De plus, contrairement à la Freebox v6, la v5, tu ne peux pas t'y connecter en AFP, ce qui oblige à y accéder en FTP, ce qui, de l'extérieur, n'est pas le plus facile à paramétrer.


----------



## edd72 (11 Décembre 2013)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> Bonjour,
> juste une petite question,
> j'ai une freebox V5, juste la freebox grise, l'autre boitié est à la cave car je n'ai pas de télé, et je voudrais brancher un disque dur dessus pour le voir de mes ordi de la maison mais également de mon portable quand je serais ailleurs dans le monde !
> ca ne me parait pas ouf mais je ne trouve pas de didacticiel ou de tutoriel,
> ...



Il faut la brancher sur l'autre boitier (USB) sauf si tu branche un DD Réseau (NAS).

Le reste c'est juste de la redirection de ports pour être accessible depuis le Web.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Décembre 2013)

Je réalise, avec une V6, faut le brancher sur la box principale ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je réalise, avec une V6, faut le brancher sur la box principale ?



Ça dépend pour quoi faire, mais les deux boîtiers sont dotés d'USB, sur la v6 !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2013)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> Bonjour,
> juste une petite question,
> j'ai une freebox V5, juste la freebox grise, l'autre boitié est à la cave car je n'ai pas de télé, s


exactement la même situation


Pascal 77 a dit:


> même sans TV, tu peux enregistrer un film sur son disque interne, puis le transférer sur le Mac pour le regarder (après en avoir viré les pubs le cas échéant).



exact
mais sans tv  ou en V5 c'est moins facile à gerer
au sens que l'interface evidente et très simple est la zone enregistrement au menu sur l'écran tv et que la V6 est NAS,pas la V5.
sans tv on passe par web pour programmer ,  et les divers apps sont surtout pour V6 (et pas forcement compatibles mavericks d'ailleurs)

quelqu'un aurait vu un bon tuto V5 sans tv?


----------



## ubikubikubik (12 Décembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> exactement la même situation
> 
> 
> exact
> ...



oui jesuis aussi preneur, car j'ai du coup branché le deuxieme boitier mais comment y acceder ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2013)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> oui jesuis aussi preneur, car j'ai du coup branché le deuxieme boitier mais comment y acceder ?



Via n'importe quel client FTP, comme CyberDuck, par exemple !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2013)

ben de toutes facons tu peux y acceder via la voie usuelle (ftp)

voir les tutos  sur ftp en HD V5

edit
Grilled

le """"tuto"" 100% free de free
http://www.free.fr/assistance/726.html


----------



## ubikubikubik (12 Décembre 2013)

merci pour ta réponse pascal mais il faut un ecran de télé pour cela !
et moi je n'est pas de télé !

"Avant de configurer votre client FTP, l'option FTP doit être activée côté boîtier TV.
Pour cela, allumez votre boîtier TV, munissez-vous de votre télécommande et procédez ainsi : 


Appuyez sur la touche *Free*, rendez-vous dans le menu *Paramètres*, puis *FTP*.
Cochez *Activer le service FTP*, choisissez un mot de passe dans le champ approprié et confirmez avec *Valider*.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2013)

Et personne ne pourrait te prêter un petit téléviseur (ou une carte tuner TV pour ton Mac) le temps de faire les réglages ?


----------



## ubikubikubik (12 Décembre 2013)

ba non, c'est relou dêtre forcement obligé d'avoir un téléviseur !
Donc en gros je suis mort ! je peux rien faire !
merci free !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2013)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse pascal mais il faut un ecran de télé pour cela !
> et moi je n'est pas de télé !


voir si cette manip marche
ti1 » FREEBOX HD : activer le disque dur sans TV


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2013)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> merci free !



Ben sois logique, tu ne peux pas reprocher à Free le fait que tu n'aies pas de téléviseur, ni de fournir un boîtier TV qui ait (en principe) besoin d'être branché à une TV ! C'est comme si tu reprochais à Apple le fait de ne pas pouvoir utiliser l'Apple TV sans TV !

Cela dit, mon estimé homonyme vient de te donner une solution.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est comme si tu reprochais à Apple le fait de ne pas pouvoir utiliser l'Apple TV sans TV !


ce qui est un skandalll

sinon assez d'accord avec Pascal 77
( la majorité des foyers ont une tv , et s'il n'en ont pas c'est par choix)
et si c'est affaire de redevance , on peut parier que d'ici quelques temps la redevance s'appliquera à divers autres accès tv sans televiseur


----------



## ubikubikubik (12 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben sois logique, tu ne peux pas reprocher à Free le fait que tu n'aies pas de téléviseur, ni de fournir un boîtier TV qui ait (en principe) besoin d'être branché à une TV ! C'est comme si tu reprochais à Apple le fait de ne pas pouvoir utiliser l'Apple TV sans TV !
> 
> Cela dit, mon estimé homonyme vient de te donner une solution.




FREE ne propose pas dabonnement Uniquement pour Internet ADSL.
Personnellement je n'ai ni TV ni téléphone Fixe par choix, mais je paies pour ces services.
En gros ce que nous vends free à 29,99 Euros est La connexion internet, la TV et le telephone.
Moi je paie les trois mais je n'utilise que internet. je leurs ai posé la question si il y avait moyen d'avoir qu'une box internet et de ne payer que la box, réponses non c'est tout ou rien !
pour moi c'est du vol, du Fascism !
mais je crois que maintenant il y a une offre chez orange qui propose uniquement l'adsl... je vais aller voir


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2013)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> pour moi c'est du vol, du Fascism !


hein?
rien ne t'oblige à signer un contrat avec un prestataire de service
(ni utiliser tous les services inclus)
quant à vol  fascism ( sans e) tu devrais étudier le Droit et  l' Histoire avant de balancer ce genre d'association de mots d'un gout plus que douteux


----------



## ubikubikubik (12 Décembre 2013)

" rien ne t'oblige à signer un contrat avec un prestataire de service"
Et comment je fais pour avoir une connection internet ? je monte mon réseau satellite ? 
Free ne fait pas d'abonnement uniquement internet, il impose a ses clients un unique abonnement. 
je viens de regarder un comparateur ADSL et seul B&You a l'aire de proposer un tarif uniquement interent a 15 mois.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2013)

non , free n'impose pas
 Avant de signer on regarde ce qu'on aura
si ca ne convient pas on prend pas.

( il y a eu et il y a toujours d'autres types d'offres ailleurs)


----------



## ubikubikubik (12 Décembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> non , free n'impose pas
> Avant de signer on regarde ce qu'on aura
> si ca ne convient pas on prend pas.
> 
> ( il y a eu et il y a toujours d'autres types d'offres ailleurs)



a lépoque ils nétaient pas beaucoup et personne ne proposait une offre uniquement ADSL..
ce n'est plus le cas auour'dhui


----------



## Aliboron (12 Décembre 2013)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> a lépoque ils nétaient pas beaucoup et personne ne proposait une offre uniquement ADSL.


 à l'époque, il y avait bien plus d'opérateurs et tous proposaient uniquement de l'ADSL (à l'exception des opérateurs câble qui proposaient depuis toujours de la TV, mais leur offre haut débit était anecdotique). C'est Free qui a bousculé les choses en proposant une boîte intégrant l'ADSL, la téléphonie IP et et la TV...


----------



## nemrod (26 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème d'accès au disque dur de ma Freebox V6 depuis hier.

Je suis sur un MBPR en 10.9.3, relié à la Freebox en Ethernet.

Tout allait bien jusqu'à hier, un transfert de fichiers semblait poser problème, j'ai arrêté le transfert et redémarré mon MBPr et depuis je ne peux plus y accéder.

J'ai redémarré la FBX en classique, en mode usine, rien. J'ai tenté une connexion en spécifiant l'adresse via CMD K, ça fait une heure que ça mouline.

En attendant, jem me sers du FTP.

Une idée ? Merci


----------



## herszk (2 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir.
J'ai le même problème depuis aujourd'hui, je n'arrive pas à accéder à "Disque Dur" via le finder mais j'y accède via mafreebox.freebox.fr.
Dans le finder s'affiche "Connexion en cours..." indéfiniment et l'engrenage qui tourne en permanence.


----------



## Marc ou Net (1 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
Cette nuit, le Freeplug Classic qui relie mon Mac à ma Freebox en CPL ne  veut plus communiquer avec mon Mac me privant d'Internet. Je ne pouvais même plus accéder à mafreebox.freebox.fr.
L'ordinateur a été redémarré, tout comme la box. Les câbles ont été  vérifiés et sont sains. Grâce à Growl, je sais que la carte Ethernet se  met à fonctionner dès qu'un câble se branche dessus. Le Freeplug Classic  (avec un technicien Free par téléphone) a été testé en place de celui  de la télé et il n'y a aucun problème, donc le Freeplug Classic est sain  aussi. Changer de Freeplug ne résout pas le problème.
Autre bizarrerie : quand je branche le Mac directement sur la Freebox en  Ethernet, je n'ai aucun problème et je peux surfer sur Internet.
Pour Free, le problème vient du Mac même s'il y a cette dernière  bizarrerie. Avec de faire intervenir un centre Apple avec les frais  associés, je voudrais savoir si vous avez des idées à me proposer pour  résoudre mon problème.


----------



## MarcMame (1 Août 2014)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> Autre bizarrerie : quand je branche le Mac directement sur la Freebox en  Ethernet, je n'ai aucun problème et je peux surfer sur Internet.
> Pour Free, le problème vient du Mac même s'il y a cette dernière  bizarrerie. Avec de faire intervenir un centre Apple avec les frais  associés, je voudrais savoir si vous avez des idées à me proposer pour  résoudre mon problème.


Ton Mac ne fait aucune différence entre une connexion CPL ou cable direct.
Dans les 2 cas c'est de l'ethernet.
Ton Mac n'est donc pas le fautif.
Le responsable est plus certainement la liaison électrique entre les 2 boitiers CPL.

Vérifie que tu n'as pas branché quelque chose de nouveau sur ces prises électriques (ou ailleurs) ou, pire, ajouté une multiprise.


----------



## Marc ou Net (1 Août 2014)

MarcMame a dit:


> Vérifie que tu n'as pas branché quelque chose de nouveau sur ces prises électriques (ou ailleurs) ou, pire, ajouté une multiprise.


Je n'ai rien changé à ma configuration électrique et réseau pendant cette nuit ou les jours précédents/suivants.
Pour valider cette thèse, j'ai aussi vérifié en utilisant d'autres prises électriques et le problème demeure le même.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Août 2014)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> Je n'ai rien changé à ma configuration électrique et réseau pendant cette nuit ou les jours précédents/suivants.
> Pour valider cette thèse, j'ai aussi vérifié en utilisant d'autres prises électriques et le problème demeure le même.


Peut-être bien mais à la vue des éléments que tu donnes, je ne vois pas ce que ça peut être d'autre puisque ton couple de CPL fonctionne correctement lorsqu'il est interverti avec ceux de la FreeboxHD.
S'ils fonctionnent sur une prise et pas sur une autre, le problème se situe dans ton réseau électrique.


----------



## Marc ou Net (4 Août 2014)

MarcMame a dit:


> S'ils fonctionnent sur une prise et pas sur une autre, le problème se situe dans ton réseau électrique.


C'est pas le Mac, c'est déjà ça. Heureusement que j'ai toujours le WiFi.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Août 2014)

Marc ou Net a dit:


> C'est pas le Mac, c'est déjà ça. Heureusement que j'ai toujours le WiFi.


C'est certain que ce n'est pas le Mac.
Et vu que le problème persiste avec les autres CPL ils sont hors de cause et c'est vraisemblablement un soucis de réseau électrique.

Tu dois pouvoir trouver une solution en essayant d'autres prises et/ou en déconnectant physiquement du secteur un maximum de choses pour voir si la connexion revient.
Si c'est le cas, tu rebranches petit à petit jusqu'à ce que la connexion saute.


----------



## Marc ou Net (4 Août 2014)

Des dépenses pour rien en sommes. Je reviens au Wifi. Merci de m'avoir rassuré.


----------



## g.robinson (19 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de passer de SFR à Free et ai reçu hier une Freebox Crystal (v.5). Jusque là pas mécontent puisque j'ai eu une nette amélioration de mon débit. Mais la question n'est pas là.
Ce qui me préoccupe est la gestion de l'accès internet pour mes ados . Avec SFR, j'avais l'appli sur mon iPhone qui me permettait de couper ou non, de programmer des tranches horaires, bref le pied. Hors là il semble qu'il n'existe rien de tel. Je sais qu'avec la Révolution ça existe mais ma motivation première étant de faire des économies, c'est bien la Crystal que j'ai choisi.
Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous connait une parade ?


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Février 2015)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> Free ne fait pas d'abonnement uniquement internet, il impose a ses clients un unique abonnement.
> .


Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai. La Tv est une option désactivable. Dans "Mon Compte", "Télévision", puis "Gérer mon option TV". 
Là on peut l'activer ou la désactiver au choix pour économiser les 1,99€/mois  du coût de cette option.


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Février 2015)

*[Help souhaité]*

Je viens de passer depuis quelques jours à la fibre Free. Par rapport à la pub, c'est un peu décevant vu que je plafonne à 70 Mbps de débit moyen là ou Free te fait réver avec 1 Gbps... De l'autre coté, c'est quand même mieux que mes 11 Mbps d'avant (ADSL2) donc ... Mais là, patatras, je n'arrive plus à downloader correctement, ni même sur certains services (légaux) de P2P via dish network ou l'ex aero. Certains site me sont meme inaccessibles, alors meme qu'ils sont up : leboncoin.fr par exemple.
Les symptomes sont tjrs les mêmes. Par exemple, sur Rapidgator, le téléchargement commence assez rapidement avec des débits de l'ordre de 2 à 4 Mbps (ce qui est pas non plus le délire)  puis systématiquement au bout d'une minute ou 2, le débit apsse à 0 o/s et là plus rien. Le truc s'acheve sur une erreur réseau. 
Evidemment, sur une ligne adsl, au meme moment, ca fonctionne toujours.
Free m'a ouvert un ticket d'incident mais me disent ne pas constater de probleme sur la  ligne. 
- Qui sait ce qui peut bien se passer ?  - Quelqu'un a t'il déjà été dans ce cas ?   - Le pb s'est il résolu seul ou quelle action faut il faire ?


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2015)

le 1 Gbps n'est accessible qu'avec la freebox qu'en mode pont (bridge) et avec un routeur derrière


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Février 2015)

macinside a dit:


> le 1 Gbps n'est accessible qu'avec la freebox qu'en mode pont (bridge) et avec un routeur derrière



Ah oui, merci du rappel. ceci dit, les inconvénients sont nombreux : perte de l'UPnP, perte de l'accès réseau, perte du Wifi, pb avec les freebox player il me semble..
mais je vais essayer de voir ce que ca donne. A priori, avec la V6 revolution, je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir un routeur a part, si ??


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2015)

si tu veux le 1 Gbps c'est OBLIGATOIRE, sinon du plafonne à 500 / 600 mbps


----------

